# The First Timer Scardicats!!!!!



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies :flower:

There are a few of us coming over from WTT who are finding all this a little bit scary. So here is a thread, for those who are TTC but aren't ready for the full on and sometimes obsessive baby making. 

Please feel free to share your stories and ask those 'silly' questions you feel you can't ask on the main TTC board.

And for those full on experience TTC please feel free to give us your advice but please be gentle with us, after all we are a group of TTC Scardicats :haha:

EDIT - I'm happy to introduce to you the Scardicats. This thread has also come to be known as the lucky thread and the fruit salad :haha: In no particular order 

Name - Chickenchaser
AKA - CC
Age - 36
TTC since - May 2012
BFP on - 27/2/13 :bfp: Lost at 9w2d on 5/4/13 sleep well little one :angel: Always missed, never forgotten.
Baby due - 
Top TTC tip - Have faith

Name - Annaki
AKA - Annaki 
Age - 28
TTC - July 2012
BFP - 6/8/2012 :bfp:
Baby Due - 14/014/2013
Top TTC tip - Have fun trying!

Name - Banana2012
AKA - Banana
Age - 28
TTC since - June 2012
BFP on - 7th September 2012 :bfp:
Baby due - Our second and third babies Esmé and Eva were born on Monday 1st April at 32 weeks. :hugs::cloud9:
Top TTC tip - Use PreSeed!

Name - Snuffles
AKA - Erm Snuffles lol
Age - 19
TTC since - May 2012
BFP on - 09/09/2012 :bfp:A little angel lost :angel: Sleep well little one.
BFP on 01/31/13 :bfp: 
Baby due 10/11/13
Top TTC Tip-Lay down for 15 minutes after DTD(it's what I did)

Name - Trying2012
AKA - Trying
Age - 34
TTC since - July 2012
BFP on - Not yet
Baby due - Soon I hope
Top TTC tip - Try the every other day approach!
[/LIST][/SIZE]

Name - J04NN4
AKA - Jo
Age - 24
TTC since - Erm, well you all know the story 
BFP on - 10th April 2012
Baby due - We have a little boy :blue:Baby Felix 15/12/13 :hugs:.
Top TTC tip - Relax!

Name - Nurse Sooz
AKA - Sooz
Age - 27
TTC since - April 28th
BFP on - 14.8.12 :bfp:
Baby due - 27.4.12
Top TTC tip - Pre-seed, guys and gals TTC vits, legs up after. Opks. Enjoy!

Name - Mrs. Luvbug
AKA - LuvBug
Age - 24
TTC since - June 2012
BFP on - 8/8/12 :bfp:
Baby due - April 19th 2013
Top TTC tip - Use the every other day approach-it makes it way less stressful and less like a chore!

Name - Our secret Scardicat :hugs:
AKA - 
Age - 
TTC since - June 2012
BFP on - Not yet
Baby due - FX for June onwards, 2013!
Top TTC tip - 

Name: Honeybee144
AKA: Honey/Honeybee
Age: 23
TTC since: June 2012
BFP on: 30.08.12
Baby due: 10.05.13 :bfp:
Top TTC tip: Get the support from others in the same/similar situation to you!

Name - CakeCottage
AKA - Cake/Rachael
Age - 27
TTC since - August 2012
BFP on - Not yet!
Baby due - Hopeful for 2013!
Top TTC tip - Conceive plus and SMEP x

Name  Mojo86
AKA  Mojo
Age  26
TTC  Oct 2010
BFP  7/10/12 :bfp:
Baby due  17/6/13
Top TTC tip  Never give up!!

Name  Miniegg27
AKA  Mini
Age  28
TTC  Dec 12
BFP  7/1/13 :bfp:A little angel lost :angel: Sleep well little one.
BFP - 4/4/13 :bfp:
Baby due - 
Top TTC tip  Plan a holiday around ovulation time!

More to follow just waiting for their updates :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Yeeeeeeey I'm posting on the TTC board!! :happydance:

Ok so I'm going to repost my post - sorry to repeat myself.


Ok TTC chickies. TMI warning. 

How the hell do you read cervical mucous? I know it's there but how the hell do I know what's fertile? I've never head "stretchy" (wtf?!) mucous. It has gone mega watery mid cycle before. I'm so confused! Any mucous gurus out there? I'm not a charter and I haven't a flying monkey what my cycles are. I'd like to be able to at least read the best indicator of fertility! Does it have to be that watery way for me to be fertile? I'm so confused!


----------



## chickenchaser

I thought about asking if someone could do us a flashing banner, what do you think?
Also do we want a members list?


----------



## RileysMummy

:wave: thought i'd crash although we're not really ttc til July lol xx


----------



## chickenchaser

RileysMummy said:


> :wave: thought i'd crash although we're not really ttc til July lol xx

Welcome to the party:haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

Ooooo flashing banner sounds awesome!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe! I seem to have joined loads of TTC/NTNP threads since starting NTNP 5 hours ago!! :haha:


----------



## Banana2012

Can I also be another not-quite TTC yet member?!


----------



## xlouloux

Hi ladies, congrats on jumping on the ttc train! I wish you all the best of luck. :D There was a request for a siggy, so I have made this if any of you are interested in using it.

https://i46.tinypic.com/dm46bp.gif

I understand if it's abit too big, I would be happy to make a smaller banner for you if you like. :D

Here is the code if you want to use it, just remove the space at the end!

https://i46.tinypic.com/dm46bp.gif[/IMG ]

xxx:flower:


----------



## xlouloux

Here is a smaller one x

https://i47.tinypic.com/2nizaza.gif

And the code, again remove the space at the end.

https://i47.tinypic.com/2nizaza.gif[/IMG ]

x


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hello!!! I'd like to crash as well... we'll be starting next month  I"m so glad you did this. It'll be a nice way for all of us ( who already know each other and are familiar with the names ) to easily switch over! 
And xlouloux I love the smaller one! I can't wait to be able to add it


----------



## NurseSooz

My SIL is in labour! Chucking the green eyed monster aside and feeling really excited!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> My SIL is in labour! Chucking the green eyed monster aside and feeling really excited!

:haha: Your turn soon :hugs:


What do you ladies think of the banner, I like it but not sure if it is a bit negative after all we aren't scared of TTC just the whole obsession. Any ideas?


----------



## NurseSooz

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Hello!!! I'd like to crash as well... we'll be starting next month  I"m so glad you did this. It'll be a nice way for all of us ( who already know each other and are familiar with the names ) to easily switch over!
> And xlouloux I love the smaller one! I can't wait to be able to add it

Yey! I think we should all gather here and feel the TTC vibes!!


----------



## Banana2012

Being in the TTC forum is making me all the more impatient - I can't wait! I know in my head that it's not long,but the end of June seems so far away right now!


----------



## pinkhope

NurseSooz said:


> How the hell do you read cervical mucous? I know it's there but how the hell do I know what's fertile? I've never head "stretchy" (wtf?!) mucous. It has gone mega watery mid cycle before. I'm so confused! Any mucous gurus out there? I'm not a charter and I haven't a flying monkey what my cycles are. I'd like to be able to at least read the best indicator of fertility! Does it have to be that watery way for me to be fertile? I'm so confused!

Hi NurseSooz & all of you other newcomers- welcome to the TTC boards :)

I would highly recommend Toni Weschler's book "Taking Charge of your Fertility". It goes into great detail about cervical mucus amongst a million other useful topics for those of us TTC. 

Basically, stretchy means similar to the consistency of eggwhites... if you find your CM does not really get to the "stretchy" or "eggwhite" stage, your most fertile day is when your CM is most "wet". I really recommond TCOYF though, even if you are dont think you are interested in charting, it's a great book and I wish I had read it and started charting immediately when I started TTC-almost 1 year ago... I feel like I wasted so many months not knowing exactly when I was fertile, etc...

Good luck in your TTC journey and hope you get that BFP quick!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> Being in the TTC forum is making me all the more impatient - I can't wait! I know in my head that it's not long,but the end of June seems so far away right now!

I'm right there with you! Even though it's next month, it seems SOOOOOO far away lol.


----------



## mrsswaffer

TCOYF is a great book. :)


----------



## NurseSooz

My SIL had a baby girl called Mairi!

No sign of EWCM yet :cry:


----------



## Trying2012

Browsing while wtt :). 

I would recommend the TCOYF book too, has taught me loads! 

Can't wait to come over and join you properly soon.


----------



## Banana2012

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Banana2012 said:
> 
> 
> Being in the TTC forum is making me all the more impatient - I can't wait! I know in my head that it's not long,but the end of June seems so far away right now!
> 
> I'm right there with you! Even though it's next month, it seems SOOOOOO far away lol.Click to expand...

Glad to know I'm not alone! Bring on next month! :thumbup: Looks like we'll both be starting TTC around the same time from your ticker - how exciting!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> Mrs.Luvbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana2012 said:
> 
> 
> Being in the TTC forum is making me all the more impatient - I can't wait! I know in my head that it's not long,but the end of June seems so far away right now!
> 
> I'm right there with you! Even though it's next month, it seems SOOOOOO far away lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to know I'm not alone! Bring on next month! :thumbup: Looks like we'll both be starting TTC around the same time from your ticker - how exciting!Click to expand...


Ya! That's super exciting


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hi ladies!!

I'm currently typing live from Australia! It is so amazing here :) 
I'm really excited to be NTNP at last and being out here is the perfect distraction so it's not constantly on my mind!

Hope you're all well and fingers crossed for everyone testing this month!! :) :) I will be back regularly when we come back on 9th June!


----------



## NurseSooz

Miss you honeybee! Sounds awesome and how cool would it be if you conceived in Australia! You'd have to call the baby "oz"!


----------



## RileysMummy

Hi ladies! So 3 days til AF is due, want it to come and get it over with so we can get down to it properly! i'm so impatient!
xxx


----------



## NurseSooz

Having an ultimate low day. Since niece was born and got over initial excitement I've been feeling totally lame. Convinced we'll never get BFP and that since my SIL has had a baby I won't. Insane jealousy really - pretty pathetic. I feel like I'm carrying the world on my shoulders. People keep asking me if we're thinking of trying etc etc and it's totally got to me. Sobbed in the shower last night. Not letting my OH see how lame I'm feeling as he'd just tell me I'm selfish - which I know I am but it doesn't help being told that! :cry:


----------



## RileysMummy

NurseSooz said:


> Having an ultimate low day. Since niece was born and got over initial excitement I've been feeling totally lame. Convinced we'll never get BFP and that since my SIL has had a baby I won't. Insane jealousy really - pretty pathetic. I feel like I'm carrying the world on my shoulders. People keep asking me if we're thinking of trying etc etc and it's totally got to me. Sobbed in the shower last night. Not letting my OH see how lame I'm feeling as he'd just tell me I'm selfish - which I know I am but it doesn't help being told that! :cry:

:hugs: I hope it happens quick for you hun.
xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Having an ultimate low day. Since niece was born and got over initial excitement I've been feeling totally lame. Convinced we'll never get BFP and that since my SIL has had a baby I won't. Insane jealousy really - pretty pathetic. I feel like I'm carrying the world on my shoulders. People keep asking me if we're thinking of trying etc etc and it's totally got to me. Sobbed in the shower last night. Not letting my OH see how lame I'm feeling as he'd just tell me I'm selfish - which I know I am but it doesn't help being told that! :cry:

Oh hun sending you loads of hugs :hugs: I have been there it is very confusing, you are so excited to be an auntie but you just want it to be yours :hugs: There is no reason why it wont happen for you, just hang in there and stay positive and think about all the money you will save with the hand me downs :haha:


----------



## FoxMommy

Hi. Can I join? OH and I are officially starting to ttc in July...but we are both dying to start now. I had a c-section last July with my daughter who came early so we are trying to leave extra time in between so I can try a vbac with the second (need at least 18 months between deliveries). I definitely need some buddies as oh wants another baby too....but doesn't want to hear about it as much as I want to talk about it.


----------



## chickenchaser

FoxMommy said:


> Hi. Can I join? OH and I are officially starting to ttc in July...but we are both dying to start now. I had a c-section last July with my daughter who came early so we are trying to leave extra time in between so I can try a vbac with the second (need at least 18 months between deliveries). I definitely need some buddies as oh wants another baby too....but doesn't want to hear about it as much as I want to talk about it.

Hi Fox Mommy, You are very welcome to join us, we are mostly first timers and started this tread to support each other in the big wide world of the TTC boards but as a newbie to B&B I can imagine you must be feeling it too.
I hope you manage to have your vbac like you hope and feel at home here with us scardicats :hugs:


----------



## FoxMommy

Thanks! I'm definitely trying to remain laid back but I keep hearing/ reading stories of secondary infertility...I get freaked out.


----------



## RileysMummy

FoxMommy said:


> Hi. Can I join? OH and I are officially starting to ttc in July...but we are both dying to start now. I had a c-section last July with my daughter who came early so we are trying to leave extra time in between so I can try a vbac with the second (need at least 18 months between deliveries). I definitely need some buddies as oh wants another baby too....but doesn't want to hear about it as much as I want to talk about it.

Of course, welcome hun :hugs: best of luck.

I keep hearing stories too, trying to ignore them all and just go with it.

x


----------



## RileysMummy

Af arrived this morning, 2 days early, this cycle was only 24 days :dohh: but glad it's here now and we can get to it this month. Decided to hold out on opks for a while and just dtd every 2/3 days once af has gone, that way should hopefully catch ovulation. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## NurseSooz

We've BD every 2 days at the mo since the day after AF. I've got everything crossed but no sign of EWCM yet :cry: Have had weird AF type cramps today though....hoping AF isn't coming mega early. Only finished AF last Sunday!


----------



## RileysMummy

NurseSooz said:


> We've BD every 2 days at the mo since the day after AF. I've got everything crossed but no sign of EWCM yet :cry: Have had weird AF type cramps today though....hoping AF isn't coming mega early. Only finished AF last Sunday!

:hugs: I dont understand the ewcm stuff so gonna ignore all that crap. Best of luck sweet xx


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> We've BD every 2 days at the mo since the day after AF. I've got everything crossed but no sign of EWCM yet :cry: Have had weird AF type cramps today though....hoping AF isn't coming mega early. Only finished AF last Sunday!

Hi hun still no sign of Ov for me either and I think we are about the same CD, Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

It's so exciting hearing about you ladies who have already started TTC - I'll keep my fingers crossed for all of you! :thumbup:

As for me,I've had a crappy week - I'm a teacher and have had SATs this week,really stressful and tiring and just generally bleurgh :nope: Then just to top it off I crashed into a cyclist on my drive home today - or rather she crashed into me. Luckily she was fine and she completely admitted total responsibility for the crash but it really shook me up. 

Still...another week done and dusted and nearer to our TTC date :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

Banana2012 said:


> It's so exciting hearing about you ladies who have already started TTC - I'll keep my fingers crossed for all of you! :thumbup:
> 
> As for me,I've had a crappy week - I'm a teacher and have had SATs this week,really stressful and tiring and just generally bleurgh :nope: Then just to top it off I crashed into a cyclist on my drive home today - or rather she crashed into me. Luckily she was fine and she completely admitted total responsibility for the crash but it really shook me up.
> 
> Still...another week done and dusted and nearer to our TTC date :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hey ladies!
So excited to read how you're all getting on, still can't believe we are ttc it almost felt like it was never going to happen, I'm quite scared actually!!
TMI alert!! Over the past 10 days I have just had loads of wet cm, it is kinda of white and a little bit stretchy but not much. If this is ovulation then does it usually last this long?! I've had no ewcm so was it just my ovulation time? We've had unprotected sex quite a bit over the past few weeks, once just after af and once the day before predicted ov and three times in the week after. Confused!! I'm not doing any charting or anything btw just curious


----------



## RileysMummy

Banana2012 said:


> It's so exciting hearing about you ladies who have already started TTC - I'll keep my fingers crossed for all of you! :thumbup:
> 
> As for me,I've had a crappy week - I'm a teacher and have had SATs this week,really stressful and tiring and just generally bleurgh :nope: Then just to top it off I crashed into a cyclist on my drive home today - or rather she crashed into me. Luckily she was fine and she completely admitted total responsibility for the crash but it really shook me up.
> 
> Still...another week done and dusted and nearer to our TTC date :thumbup:

:hugs: what a nightmare! hope you have a good weekend xx



HoneyBee144 said:


> Hey ladies!
> So excited to read how you're all getting on, still can't believe we are ttc it almost felt like it was never going to happen, I'm quite scared actually!!
> TMI alert!! Over the past 10 days I have just had loads of wet cm, it is kinda of white and a little bit stretchy but not much. If this is ovulation then does it usually last this long?! I've had no ewcm so was it just my ovulation time? We've had unprotected sex quite a bit over the past few weeks, once just after af and once the day before predicted ov and three times in the week after. Confused!! I'm not doing any charting or anything btw just curious

no idea hun sorry but good luck :hugs: xx


----------



## chickenchaser

RileysMummy said:


> HoneyBee144 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> So excited to read how you're all getting on, still can't believe we are ttc it almost felt like it was never going to happen, I'm quite scared actually!!
> TMI alert!! Over the past 10 days I have just had loads of wet cm, it is kinda of white and a little bit stretchy but not much. If this is ovulation then does it usually last this long?! I've had no ewcm so was it just my ovulation time? We've had unprotected sex quite a bit over the past few weeks, once just after af and once the day before predicted ov and three times in the week after. Confused!! I'm not doing any charting or anything btw just curious
> 
> no idea hun sorry but good luck :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Me neither sorry :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

CC I'm s'posed to start ovulating tomorrow but I can't see me waking up and suddenly getting EWCM. My body is great at letting me down sadly. CD 14 is wed. Fed up.


----------



## chickenchaser

Just go with the flow and try to relax hun, don't get stressed as it will only upset you and delay OV. Unfortunately my DH is a little panicked at the moment. He is worried about me getting BFP this month because of us going away in July and what would happen if anything happened (he worries a lot) unfortunately that is affecting our BD so the chance of anything happening this month is very low. But we are technically NTNP so I'm OK with that for now.


----------



## mrsswaffer

CC, my DH also worries A LOT. Men, hey?! :haha: Although, earlier today when I told him AF hasn't yet shown up, he went, "Ooooooh!!!" all excited! Haha! I know I'm out anyway, and I did tell him that, but she is due today, and hasn't come yet (6pm).


----------



## RileysMummy

NurseSooz said:


> CC I'm s'posed to start ovulating tomorrow but I can't see me waking up and suddenly getting EWCM. My body is great at letting me down sadly. CD 14 is wed. Fed up.

:hugs: agree with Chickenchaser try not to stress hun, although very much easier said than done xx


chickenchaser said:


> Just go with the flow and try to relax hun, don't get stressed as it will only upset you and delay OV. Unfortunately my DH is a little panicked at the moment. He is worried about me getting BFP this month because of us going away in July and what would happen if anything happened (he worries a lot) unfortunately that is affecting our BD so the chance of anything happening this month is very low. But we are technically NTNP so I'm OK with that for now.

Ahh bless him, men eh! I'm thinking the same too actually as I fly back to the UK on the 16th of June for 2 weeks but hey if it happens, it does. We could wait to July but then even if we dont fall pregnant this month it's sort of wasting it you know? xx


mrsswaffer said:


> CC, my DH also worries A LOT. Men, hey?! :haha: Although, earlier today when I told him AF hasn't yet shown up, he went, "Ooooooh!!!" all excited! Haha! I know I'm out anyway, and I did tell him that, but she is due today, and hasn't come yet (6pm).

Ooo good luck hun! xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

We used condoms this cycle. I think I'm just late. :p


----------



## NurseSooz

Being chilled out about it is so much more difficult than I ever thought it would be!!

? Slight hint of possible coming ovulation today....will keep you posted xx


----------



## FoxMommy

I think I might be ovulating too...but I have to wait until June or July still to be ttc. Currently we are just being not that careful lol....maybe I'll see if I can get some BD tomorrow.


----------



## NurseSooz

Nope no sign today :cry:


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz, are you just monitoring CM? It can sometimes be hard to spot it the first month of looking out for it. FIngers crossed you do ovulate soon but try and not stress too much, this is your first month of BCP is it not? It may not happen dead on when you are expecting it will.


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm monitoring it but I've had next to none :cry: I feel like its just such a negative start. CD 14 is on wed and I hoped there's be something by now. Stopped BCP 2/52 today. Lmp 9/5/12. I just feel like I'm not getting off to a good start. Can you ovulate without noticing? :cry: I'm also surrounded by texts, pics, calls, Facebook all about my new niece who is 3 days old and it's just breaking me. I know it sounds pathetic :cry: I don't know where I'd be without you guys to talk to as I can't explain to my OH how I feel :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

When I stopped my BCP, I started charting. I had no EWCM, but did ovulate. If you stress about it too much, it'll delay things. Plus, it's not uncommon for women not to ovulate straight after coming off BCP. Your body will do what it does. :)


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Nope no sign today :cry:

Me neither honey it's OK :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> I'm monitoring it but I've had next to none :cry: I feel like its just such a negative start. CD 14 is on wed and I hoped there's be something by now. Stopped BCP 2/52 today. Lmp 9/5/12. I just feel like I'm not getting off to a good start. Can you ovulate without noticing? :cry: I'm also surrounded by texts, pics, calls, Facebook all about my new niece who is 3 days old and it's just breaking me. I know it sounds pathetic :cry: I don't know where I'd be without you guys to talk to as I can't explain to my OH how I feel :hugs:

Hang in there hun and BD like crazy :haha: you may just have missed it. I have been using OPK for the last couple of days because I wasn't really sure what was going on and I'm still getting them come back negative. But I'm not sure how long my cycles are going to be so I'm still hanging in there. On a positive note DH is past his performance anxiety :haha:


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> I'm monitoring it but I've had next to none :cry: I feel like its just such a negative start. CD 14 is on wed and I hoped there's be something by now. Stopped BCP 2/52 today. Lmp 9/5/12. I just feel like I'm not getting off to a good start. Can you ovulate without noticing? :cry: I'm also surrounded by texts, pics, calls, Facebook all about my new niece who is 3 days old and it's just breaking me. I know it sounds pathetic :cry: I don't know where I'd be without you guys to talk to as I can't explain to my OH how I feel :hugs:

Try and not panic, as Mrsswafer has said you can ovulate without actually noticing ewcm, it took me a while to see it at first and I didn't ovulate anywhere near CD14 when I first stopped BCP, In fact 6 months down the line I still dont! I average anywhere from CD16-CD20. So there is still plenty of time, try and be positive, relax and allow yourself to relax into BDing.


----------



## NurseSooz

You guys are awesome :hugs: I'm actually got a bit teary with thanks for all your reassurance :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Nurse Sooz,last month I only really noticed a day or two of EWCM,and that was the day or two before I think I OVd. I don't know if that's normal or not,but try not to worry if it hasn't come yet,especially if you're not even at CD14 yet. I know it's easier said than done,but try not to worry. I th


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo lovely ladies. Start of another week. I'm crazy exhausted and I dOnt know why. TMI warning - weird dark cream cm today. In puzzled.


----------



## Trying2012

Hi NurseSooz, what do you mean dark creamy? Creamy is normally like lotion if that makes sense and more often white or a yellow colour.

It normally comes before EWCM so looks like you could be gearing up to ovulate :)


----------



## Trying2012

Also meant to say I only see EWCM normally a day or two before ovulation, though I have started pregnacare conception this month and it seems to be helping to produce more!


----------



## NurseSooz

It was a sorta yellowy colour which I've not seen before....


----------



## Trying2012

^^^ Thats fine, it can be a yellow colour, you sometimes will notice some creamy CM before you notice EWCM so it looks like ovulation is on its way in the next few days xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Where would I be without you trying2012! Things definitely feel a bit different today. Fingers, toes, knees and eyes crossed!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Just don't cross your legs!! :sex:


----------



## Banana2012

Haha! I'm glad I can always rely on this thread to give me a giggle!:thumbup:


----------



## NurseSooz

Caved in and got an OPK. Negative. I'm gutted. Guess that means I ain't ovulating anytime soon then? :cry:


----------



## Banana2012

NurseSooz said:


> Caved in and got an OPK. Negative. I'm gutted. Guess that means I ain't ovulating anytime soon then? :cry:

You're only on about CD12 aren't you? From what I've read,when you get a positive OPK you are often only about 24hours from OV,so it could still be days 'til you get a positive OPK depending on when you OV. Keep your chin up lovely,your body will get there in it's own time :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Sooz, seriously, calm it! :p


----------



## NurseSooz

Went for a swim and a sauna. It's also sunny so I'm feeling a bit better. This game sucks. You spend most of your life stressing about contraception - I assumed when I stopped using it it'd be a lot less stressful :lol: what a muppet I am.


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm still negative too hun...... Hang in there.


----------



## Trying2012

mrsswaffer said:


> Sooz, seriously, calm it! :p

I agree! :) 

A positive opk normally means ovulation will be within 12-36 hours, it is normally also important what time you use them at. I've learned I get far better results around 11am. I hav had two positive OPKs the last two days then a negative this morning, I would expect to ovulate today or tomorrow. 

You only had creamy cm today so I really think if you keep an eye out you will see ewcm in a day or two. Not everyone ovulates on cd14 though so please don't fret! 

I would be BD'ing every other day over these next few days :happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

How things with you CC?


----------



## chickenchaser

OK thanks babe, still getting negative OPK but doing them at teatime so wondering if I should do them earlier in the day but that would mean doing them at work :wacko:. But trying to stay calm about it all, it is still very easy and technically we are meant to be NTNP until July:haha:
It doesn't help that I have no idea how long my cycles are going to be after coming off the implant, but I'm sure it will all sort it's self out.

You seem to be stressing a bit are you OK :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

CC I found I didn't get as good a result early evening than during the day but yes it does mean I do them at work :( everyone is different though and you can do them from around 10-8 ish I think depending on what ones you are using. One thing to remember is to not drink too much for the two hours before you take them.


----------



## chickenchaser

Yes I think I'm going to give that a try, we have lockers in the toilet at work so i can stash them in there and see if that makes a difference. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## NurseSooz

I've realised that charting while I was on BCP would have been a total waste of time cos my cycle is now totally different. TMI warning - when I was in BCP I had cm+++ and now it's like the Sahara down there. I just don't get it :shrug:


----------



## FoxMommy

TMI alert- I have soo much Ewcm that I MUST be ov soon...but I have to wait until at least next month but probably July. So soon yet sooo far. I went and saw what to expect when your expecting the movie tonight and I was dying the whole time!


----------



## Trying2012

^^ sounds like its just round the corner!! I think it's do exciting to actually start paying attention to all these changes in our body, can't believe we most likely didn't notice them before or pay much attention!


----------



## RileysMummy

Hey ladies everyone okay?

Sorry a few of you are having trouble with the opks, that's why i'm staying clear of them for a a while, I figure if we just dtd every other night then we should catch ov.

xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

I got my positive OPK at lunchtime YAY. Off for an early night :winkwink:

I will catch up with you all tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

No joy for me. Another negative. I think I might stop testing as its really getting me down. Good luck cc. Enjoy chick xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Sooz, are your charting your BBT as well, or just OPKing and watching CM? Because your temperature is the only way to know for sure that you've ovulated. OPKs only pick up a surge of LH, not that you are ovulating - you might get a positive and then your body could decide not to ovulate then. Likewise, you might have negative OPKs, when actually - you did ovulate, but missed the surge. If you're using OPKs and watching CM, it makes sense to put the puzzle pieces together by monitoring your BBT if you're really that worried. :) Check out FertilityFriend.com.


----------



## Trying2012

chickenchaser said:


> I got my positive OPK at lunchtime YAY. Off for an early night :winkwink:
> 
> I will catch up with you all tomorrow:hugs:

Yay! :happydance: maybe you're an early in the day tester too :)


----------



## NurseSooz

mrsswaffer said:


> Sooz, are your charting your BBT as well, or just OPKing and watching CM? Because your temperature is the only way to know for sure that you've ovulated. OPKs only pick up a surge of LH, not that you are ovulating - you might get a positive and then your body could decide not to ovulate then. Likewise, you might have negative OPKs, when actually - you did ovulate, but missed the surge. If you're using OPKs and watching CM, it makes sense to put the puzzle pieces together by monitoring your BBT if you're really that worried. :) Check out FertilityFriend.com.

When I was on BCP my CM was so obvious but now there's hardly any. I'm beginning to think BBT might put my mind at rest do might try it next month. Sadly I've not noticed anything this month. I'm now beyond mid cycle. Maybe I'm just a late ovulator? I'm just kicking myself for not coming off BCP sooner.


----------



## Trying2012

Sooz, please try and not fret, it is only the first month off BCP and it can take a little while to regulate. Also you may be a late ovulater like me - I normally only ovulate around CD19 or 20 so would only get a + OPK around CD17 or 18.

I never noticed any CM when I was on BCP but again now I only get it around 2-3 days prior to ovulating so if you are a late ovulater then it may still be on its way. I agree with Mrsswafer though, the only way to totally confirm that you have ovulated is by BBT and once you chart for a while you can see your patterns. I know its not what you want to hear but it does take on average 3-6months to properly regulate after BCP (according to my doctor). I think though the more you stress yourself the worse it will be as it can cause late ovulation too.

Maybe also think of starting pregnacare conception (appears to help with CM) or evening primrose oil (also helps with CM) though with that you need to stop taking it once you ovulate if you are actively trying.

xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Thanks so much Trying :hugs: you're just so lovely. My body had been really bad for letting me down over my life so far and I guess I'm just getting stressed that it'll continue to let me down. All my friends/SIL were instant conceivers and I guess I'm just convinced I'll struggle TTC. My mum concieved on her first month of trying but she came off BCP for 3/12 before trying. I'm the master of negativity and I struggle to be positive. I'm off on a spa weekend with my mum on Friday so hopefully that will help. I spent so long avoiding pregnancy it's crazy to think how much I want one now. Weird. Not much more of a wait for you know. It must be good to know your cycle well do you're all ready for TTC. 

Just noticed you're a Scot too! Yey for the TTC tartan army. Lol.


----------



## Trying2012

^^ I am only up the road from you in Falkirk :) am an Irish girl though who has found her second home!

Lovely about your spa weekend, that will just be what you need to relax.

I think we are all in the same boat, spending years not wanting to get pregnant to it being the only thing that we want but it feels so hard to get!


----------



## NurseSooz

Lovely Falkirk! What a beautiful place to be! I'm off to Stobo with my mummy. She knows how much of a stressy pants I am. Maybe some relaxation will help with baby making! Isn't this weather fabby!


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying2012 said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> I got my positive OPK at lunchtime YAY. Off for an early night :winkwink:
> 
> I will catch up with you all tomorrow:hugs:
> 
> Yay! :happydance: maybe you're an early in the day tester too :)Click to expand...

Yep think so tested again at lunch time and again positive, Thanks for the heads up, may have just been a coincidence but I don't care. I guess I'm now in TWW :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Going to join in here if you don't mind since I recognise alot of names from WTT. I will hopefully be TTC off the back of my next cycle starting tomorrow.

I know its supposed to be for first timers but am going to gate crash for a bit.


----------



## goddess25

Stobo is fab! I took my mum there before we left Edinburgh and moved over here. We had a perfect weekend!


----------



## Trying2012

Ohh Stobo is gorgeous! You will have a ball :) 

CC- looks like you have found your perfect time to test, let's hope you don't need to next month though!


----------



## NurseSooz

You're so lucky CC, I'm fair chuffed for you and fingers and toes crossed for 2 weeks! I'm still plodding away with no sign of ovulation. Gotta keep going though. :hugs: how did you know it was the right time to test?

Definitely needing a Stobbo weekend. It's a haven. Relaxing can only be a good thing.


----------



## annaki

I found you all!!! Can't wait to be posting here soon, take care girls x


----------



## NurseSooz

Where us everyone? Have you all melted?


----------



## Banana2012

I think the good weather has whisked everyone away! That and Olympic Torch fever for me - had much excitement the other night watching it go past my school! 

Hope everyone is good and not getting too stressed out. I'm watching Knocked Up and getting bump envy!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> You're so lucky CC, I'm fair chuffed for you and fingers and toes crossed for 2 weeks! I'm still plodding away with no sign of ovulation. Gotta keep going though. :hugs: how did you know it was the right time to test?
> 
> Definitely needing a Stobbo weekend. It's a haven. Relaxing can only be a good thing.

I'm here hun :hugs: Thanks, I started testing on CD10 as advised by my OPK, but like you know they were negative until I did them earlier in the day, probably just a coincidence but was great to see.

Are yours still coming back negative? :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

I had loads of newborns and pregnant women in my clinic over the past few days. It's killing me :cry:

Just been lying in the garden with my OH. Scorchio!

YuP still negative. I've had no EWCM or anything to make me think it'd be worth testing. I gave up after two negatives on cd13 and 14. It feels mega lame. Hope this is it for you CC :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

I really not positive that this will be but I'm happy at the moment that my cycles have been 'normal' so soon after coming off the implant.

I didn't get get my positive till CD14 and had no EWCM, keep testing, I'm using amazon cheapies they are doing me fine.


----------



## NurseSooz

Off to Stobo! 

TMI alert - Streaky blood on wiping this morning. OPK negative. Either AF is coming mega early....or....Could it be an implanting bleed?.....


----------



## Trying2012

Could be implantion, if its mega mega early for AF, you may have missed ovulation which is easily done! Are you still BDing every other day? You could have caught at the right time. 

Enjoy Stobo! :)


----------



## Banana2012

I'll keep everything crossed for you,Nurse Sooz!


----------



## chickenchaser

I hope so. FXXXXXXXX


----------



## NurseSooz

Definitely not AF as not developed in a bleed. Stopped yesterday afternoon. Have slight groin pain and slight AF crampy type pain...

Stobbo's awesome! Having a hot stone massage and facial today! Hope you're all having a lovely weekend chickies!


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh Honey I really hope it is Implantation FX for you XXX


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, I hope you've been relaxing, lovely Sooz. :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo lovely chickies! Had a lovely time away. Now feel like in floating! I recommend a Stobo trip!
Since my bleed I've had period type sharp pains and a "dragging" feeling in my tummy. Weird. Probably nothing as I'm not getting my hopes up. Not even sure if/when I should do I PG test! On CD 19 today.
Hope your all having a fabby time basking in the sun and getting excited and staying positive about your soon TTC dates or 2WW (CC!). I hope your all wearing sun tab lotion while you bathe in the sun! 
I'm sitting on a wee wooden bridge in my parents garden overlooking their wee pond. Bliss!

Big hugs to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Sooz,your trip sounds lovely - and I'm glad you're feeling relaxed :thumbup: We've had a lovely day in Bath having a 3 course lunch at a gorgeous hotel,which cost us nothing as we used a voucher bought for us as a wedding present months ago - bonus! Such gorgeous weather,really can't be bothered going back to work tomorrow!


----------



## NurseSooz

Update - have had sharp groin pain since that bleed. Occasional AF type cramps. Not sure what's going on. How you doing girlies? Bath is lovely banana! Hope you had a nice meal - sounds awesome.


----------



## chickenchaser

Starting to sound positive hun.

I'm good thanks, loads of cramping myself but I'm sure it is more AF than BFP.

Really looking forward to the weekend and it's only Monday.


----------



## NurseSooz

Weird huh? I think you start noticing things that were probably happening every month but seem totally new - annoying! I found an awesome page for learning 2WW symptoms. 
https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/page4.html
I found it interesting and helpful as it shows how different everyone's symptoms are.

Back to cold and miserable in sunny Scotland. I stupidly went out with no tights and i'm so cold! Soooo tired. 

It's gone a bit quiet. Is everyone alright?


----------



## Trying2012

Think everyone was off enjoying the sun shine Sooz! Im back this morning, playing a little catch up. 
I have heard so much about symptom spotting in the 2ww, thinks its all part of the course and as you say sometimes you are spotting things that infact happen every month but we pay no attention to them. lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am here this morning. :) On a late shift this afternoon though. 

So, one of my mates at work found out she's pregnant on shift on Sunday, and I made her pee on another test and show me. There was no doubt about it! One of these days, I'll hopefully catch up with her and get my own! I don't think I'll tell anyone that early on though. She's told a couple of us at work, but is keeping it quiet for the time being, so I'm in the know! It's hard not to blurt it out... I don't know how I'll keep my secret (when the time comes) for 3 months! :p


----------



## Trying2012

^^ How exciting for your friend :) I get you though, I have no idea how I will be able to keep it quiet for 3 months, especially working so closely with nurses (nosey ones at that! lol)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes, like me!! Haha! I basically marched her to the loo with one of the pregnancy tests we keep on the ward! :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

LOL - i'd be the same! Hope it's not getting you down though Mrs S - I know how hard it can be to see other women getting pregnant! Must be do exciting to see those two lines appear! I can't imagine getting a positive as in so used to looking at one sad wee line. 

I'll struggle to keep quiet - I think it's always difficult when you work in healthcare! I've been surrounded by pregnant patients recently and when I was at the spa weekend I could turn a corner without seeing another pregnant lady! They all looked so blooming and happy.


----------



## annaki

I am a nurse too and there seems to be an epidemic of pregnancies ATM! Everyone in healthcare seems to announce their pregnancies earlier on. I don't want to though. I want to keep it a secret for as long as I can (hopefully up to the 3 month).


----------



## NurseSooz

Maybe I'm just more aware. I'm a green eyed monster though cos I get overwhelmed by envy when I walk past them.
I went into a deli at lunch today (in uniform) and ended up standing next to a policewoman, I felt like we were on a "what do you want to be when you grow up?" poster...:lol:


----------



## chickenchaser

mrsswaffer said:


> Yes, like me!! Haha! I basically marched her to the loo with one of the pregnancy tests we keep on the ward! :haha:

:haha: One of the few advantages of working for the NHS, free pregnancy tests. However I work with older people so don't have much use for them but my ward is right next to the sexual health clinic so they gave me a hand full the other day:thumbup:

You can never keep a pregnancy a secret in the NHS, nurses can smell it out at 100 paces :haha:

It's a good job we don't all work together, if we all get our BFP's soon we could bring down the NHS.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

mrsswaffer said:


> I am here this morning. :) On a late shift this afternoon though.
> 
> So, one of my mates at work found out she's pregnant on shift on Sunday, and I made her pee on another test and show me. There was no doubt about it! One of these days, I'll hopefully catch up with her and get my own! I don't think I'll tell anyone that early on though. She's told a couple of us at work, but is keeping it quiet for the time being, so I'm in the know! It's hard not to blurt it out... I don't know how I'll keep my secret (when the time comes) for 3 months! :p

I'm right there with you! Two of the girls I work with are pregnant, and one told us when she was just barely 5 or 6 weeks, and the other at 9 weeks. I want to keep it a secret until about 3 months- hopefully I can. I want to keep it from everyone ( even family ) just in case something happens, I don't want to have a huge group of people to have to tell. At least I'll have my DH to gloat about it with for a little while! hopefully I can keep it in haha. :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

chickenchaser said:


> It's a good job we don't all work together, if we all get our BFP's soon we could bring down the NHS.

LOVE:haha: feeling blue but that cheered me up!


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hey ladies!

I am still in oz but have just been trying to catch up - pleased everyone is doing so well. Sooz i just want to give you a big hug, hope you are ok!!! 

I have lots to tell but will try and keep it brief, would love everyones opinions though. I am currently 5 days late for af. I have bloating, cramps, nauseous, dizzy and also lots of cm (i have had cm constantly since my suspected ov date and even had ewcm yest!). I took a test last night and this morning and they were both negative. I genuinly felt pregnant- guess i was wrong! I don't mind if i am not but i really felt i was and now my cycle is all messed up :( what do you ladies think? Ther is still absolutely no sign of af and my cervix is high and not really soft but not hard

Sorry for spelling! I am on my phone!


----------



## NurseSooz

I hope you're having an awesome time in Oz - lucky honeybee! I know the feeling! I would maybe test every other day? Sounds like classic early PG sx but I've had loads of those too and my IPTs have been negative too. I've read a few pages where women said it took them over 1 week post AF to get a positive. Are you trying early response tests? I guess the only thing you can do is wait and keep testing. I tested Mon and got BFN so I'm going to test again on Friday. I've had AF cramps, "pinching" pains and yellow cm. I'm too chicken to check my CP as I don't know what to feel for :haha: I don't think I'm pregnant as my body is likely trying to get itself back into rhythm. 
Sorry I'm not much help but do understand your frustration! :hugs: I think if PG tests weren't do expensive I'd definitely have a POAS obsession.

I do need a hug though.....:cry:


----------



## chickenchaser

Sooz and Honeybee, we are defiantly TTC buddies. We are all in the same boat. I was made to test today by the girls at work, You bl**dy nurses :winkwink:, after I was asked by 4 different nurses if I was pregnant, apparently they have been counting the times I have been going to the loo :haha:. I told them it was far to early for me to test, AF is not due for another week but they were all convinced. Needless to say :bfn: but it's OK.

Love to you both, sorry I can't help, maybe it is just the travelling Honey but I hope not, try to forget about it :haha::haha::haha::haha: until you get home and if still no AF test again.


:hugs::hugs::hugs:Big Hugs to you both :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, hugs all round girlies. I am still awaiting ovulation, but am thinking about attacking DH in the next few days, just to get the ball rolling on this NTNP malarkey! ;)


----------



## Trying2012

:hugs::hugs: Ladies xx

Sooz, hope you are feeling less blue today? Hows things feeling, any more symptoms or signs?

CC - Blooming nurses, they are just the worse! :wacko: Fingers crossed though for you, there is still time as you say and you know that it was early to test. :thumbup:


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo my lovely. I'm still feeling blue. Mega anxious about going to see my new niece this weekend - I can't wait to see her but I know it's going to break me a lil' bit. I totally can't let it show though!

Symptoms have mainly settled apart from the fact my bbs feel SOOO heavy - again I could be imagining it....It'll be a week tomorrow since I had that random wee bleed.

1 month to go though Trying2012! Not long!

I've got everything crossed for you when the time comes CC! It's amazing how one solitary pink line wreck your day. I've decided I hate testing as its so disappointing!

Happy BD-Ing Mrs S!


----------



## Banana2012

Hugs to everybody who's feeling crappy :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi ladies! Just popped over to this thread for a minute to see how you're all getting on? I keep wanting to join you in here but I've still got ages!! 
X


----------



## goddess25

NurseSooz said:


> Symptoms have mainly settled apart from the fact my bbs feel SOOO heavy - again I could be imagining it....It'll be a week tomorrow since I had that random wee bleed.

Are you sure it wasn't a implantation bleed?

As a nurse I had to tell my colleagues as soon as I knew as I administer whacking doses of cytotoxic chemo which I had to still do but was trying to minimise my exposure as much as possible!


----------



## HoneyBee144

AF came on Wednesday! I have made an agreement with OH that from now on I can test day after AF is due (if it hasn't come) as I know that it's been late the last 2 months and it was all psychological and soon as I've seen the negative test AF usually comes, it's messing up my cycle though so if I test day after then AF will start pretty much on time if I'm not pregnant...if that makes sense! I'd rather just know that it's not me messing my body up!! 

Hope everyone is doing well and having a good weekend. I'm not a nurse, I work in the NHS but not around a lot of nurses which I'm slightly pleased about as I don't think I could do a test at work, I usually cry after so it would get very emotional!! 

NurseSooz hope it's not too difficult for you seeing your neice, just think at least you're one step closer :)

CC when are you testing again? GOOD LUCK!!! :)

Hugs to all


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi ladies, How you are all well and enjoying the loooonnnnngggg weekend :happydance:

Honeybee I'm trying to leave it as long as possible before I test FF has predicted AF is due on the 6th. So trying to wait until I'm late if I get that far. So possibly next weekend, if I can wait that long.

What about you Sooz when are you testing?


----------



## NurseSooz

My AF is due on wed but I've never had regular cycles so it could be ages. Tested wed evening and :BFN: cant believe how lame one wee pink line makes me feel. Don't know when to test again...any ideas?

It's all getting exciting for you all!! I totally get you honeybee - it's such a mind screw. I now dread testing cos of the mental impact it has. I kinda want AF to come so we can start over again. With all the accidental pregnancies the happen why the hell is it so difficult to get one when you want one?!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, I've had a bit of a set back today. I went for my usual 2 yearly eye check for them to find that not only had my left eye deteriorated a lot but also they have found an abnormality/mark/discolouration on the back of my eye :wacko:. Apparently it is common for people to be born with this but it isn't very good for you to develop it. So I have got to go and have some blood test, if they come back OK (which we are hopeful as I haven't had any other symptoms) I now need to go and have my eyes checked every 6 months to make sure it isn't growing or changing colour. 
I always get a pair of sun glasses when I have new glasses but they have made me have really big and dark sun glasses this time because the risk of it developing into a melanoma is high. I look like a real Diva :haha:. So from now on the slightest bit of sun, the sun glasses need to be on, and we are off to Mexico in 4 weeks :dohh:. I feel a bit bummed about it really, but on the plus side DH felt s0 bad for me he didn't moan when i picked glasses from the designer rack :blush:.

Sorry for the moan :coolio:


----------



## NurseSooz

That's lame lovely CC :hugs: so sorry to hear that. That's utterly crap for you when you're trying to be as healthy as you can. So sorry. Does the condition have a name? I really hope this cycle is the one for you. It'd make up for being told that. I'm assuming your blood tests are for diabetes? Hope everything goes ok chicky :hugs: :flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm not sure to be honest, I'm not very good at asking questions at the time, things have to sink in first, then I want to know as much as possible. They are going to write to my GP to order the tests, so I can ask her when I go down, next week. It's the Melanoma word that scares the crap out of me, but I'm sure it will be fine, PMA.

How are you feeling hun. Have you decided when to test? Are you charting? If so how does your chart look?

Honey, Sorry AF got you. Sounds like you have a good plan for next time, try and stick to it, I know it is hard.

Hi to the others, how are you all doing?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, CC. :hugs: Fingers crossed your bloods come back fine.

Positive OPK alert for me, today! No EWCM as yet though, so I'm thinking about jumping DH tomorrow evening just to see what he does! Condom or no condom?! Place your bets! Haha!! :rofl:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks hun, I'm betting on No condom From what you have said he is as keen as you. FX and Baby dust to you. XXX


----------



## Trying2012

Ohh CC that's not great to find out, but at least it's been spotted, fingers crossed everything is okay for you. Xx 

Sooz, big hugs. Try and not test again until your AF is due, you don't want to continually upset yourself! 

Mrs S, I'm going to go with condom off after your chat with him the other day :) 

Honeybee, fingers crossed or you for this cycle!!


----------



## NurseSooz

I definitely don't feel pregnant at all so I think I'll be waiting for next AF so we can try round 2. No pms sx yet and period would be due wed if I was still on the pill. It's so frustrating as I haven't a clue when it'll appear. I'm hoping this week as we're on holiday next week and can put in good BD time then!

How's everyone's weekend going? Our definetly didn't go as planned. We never reached my SIL and niece as the motorway was closed on Friday. We'll give it another go in 2 weeks. Anyone having any jubilee parties? Big hugs to you all.


----------



## Trying2012

That's a shame you didn't get to meet up with your SIL, hopefully you will be able to do it soon. 

No parties here, I'm working tomorrow & Tuesday as well (damn Scottish nhs!) lol 

Fingers crossed AF either raises it's ugly head or you get a BFP. You going anywhere nice for holidays? Xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Off to Shropshire next week - staying in a cottage in the middle of nowhere. Can't wait. Lots of opportunity to wear out my OH :happydance: hurry up AF!

I'm working today as well and there's a Saturday bus service on making my life difficult! I feel your pain. Hopefully it might be a bit quieter? Not for me as everyone wants to see the doc/nurse on their day off. It's a gorgeous day here today - its not fair! Have a good day!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yayness!! :happydance: He didn't wear a condom! There's about a 20% chance we made a baby last night (if it was the right time!). Haha!


----------



## NurseSooz

Woohoo! Here's hoping! Good luck for you 2ww!! So exciting! Swim spermies swim!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

The only thing is, ov really crept up on me this cycle - I've never ovulated as early as CD14 in all the months I've been charting (FF has given me dotted croshairs for CD12 - I'm sure it wasn't as early as that!). Plus, I have seen no EWCM, but I guess we'll just go with it, and carry on doing the same for the next few months. :) It's very unlikely we'll get a BFP this cycle, but there's always that little glimmer of hope! :p


----------



## chickenchaser

Mrs W will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.XX
Sooz, have a good day at work, we are off to the celebrations with my parents today. We are hoping the rain holds off.

As for me, well I'm out for this month. The witch got me first thing this morning. But I'm OK it was only our first go and at least she had the decency to come 2 days early so I didn't have the chance to test.

Hope you are all OK.


----------



## NurseSooz

Och CC - evil AF - you're right though, at least you havenae wasted a test. I got cramps this morning but she's not reared her ugly head yet. The frustrating thing is, you get bet if you weren't trying and weren't wanting a BFP you'd get one! At least you know you're on round 2 now though which is better than lingering with no BFP and a late AF. :hugs:

Clinic is tedious today. Pts keep coming in going "oh you're open today?"....I'm thinking "no I've just come to work on a day off for fun and profit!".


----------



## Banana2012

I keep popping in here to see how you girls are doing - sorry to hear you're out this cycle CC,but hopefully next cycle will be the one for you :hugs:

I've only got 3 weeks to go now before we are officially TTC,but hubby and I were a bit naughty this morning and DTD without a condom - hurrah! I had a positive OPK this morning too,so thinking there's a chance,however slim! More than anything it was just good to get the first unprotected BD out of the way,feels like a big relief!


----------



## NurseSooz

Woohoo! Go banana! It's awesome when you feel you're doing it to TTC huh? :happydance: there's always a chance you may have caught an egg! Eep!


----------



## Banana2012

NurseSooz said:


> Woohoo! Go banana! It's awesome when you feel you're doing it to TTC huh? :happydance: there's always a chance you may have caught an egg! Eep!

Thank you! It was such a strange feeling,I felt very aware of what was at stake the whole time we were DTD! Fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks now,and if not then bring on next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## NurseSooz

When will I learn?! Got up feeling nauseated and took a test - :bfn: I knew it was going to be so why did I do it?! Argh!


----------



## Banana2012

:hugs: Sooz. This baby making malarkey does funny things to your mind,doesn't it?! How long for you until AF is due?


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh Hun... Where are you now in your cycle I thought we were about the same.


----------



## NurseSooz

Yup. AF due tomorrow but no feelings of her yet. I think it's gonna be a long cycle. My periods were crazy before the pill so I guess they may go back to their previous lame ways. Sounds like we're in similar cycle positions CC. :cry: I still feel nauseated so I don't know what's going on.

Had a day off today and told my woes to my best mate. She thinks it'll definitely help if I do some temp monitoring next month.


----------



## chickenchaser

Yep Are cycles should be the same. I was due on tomorrow but she decided not to wait LOL. I have been charting for a couple of week, feel free to have a look Sooz if you think it would help, just click on my ovulation chart in my signature. I have found it really helpful and fingers crossed my chart is looking good. It might help you to understand what is going on.


----------



## Trying2012

Aww Sooz :hugs::hugs: 

I def agree with charting, I know some people look at it as hardcore ttc but it does really help with understanding what is going on with your body and gets you looking for other ovulation signs. Feel free to look at my chart ( I've been doing it for 6 months now so kinda have ang of it! Lol)


----------



## NurseSooz

So what's the key with your temp CC? Are you waiting for it to go up? At least you've not wasted any IPTs. What confuses me - if I've ovulated later then when do I know when to test? I'm so afoooosed! I think you guys are right, charting would help although seems v scary!


----------



## chickenchaser

I thought it was going to be scary but it isn't at all. I usually start to wake at about 5am so I take my temp then and then go back to sleep for an hour. I add it onto FF and they do the hard work. My temp is low now and I'm waiting for it to go up, which will signal OV. If you look at last months it was higher at the end of the month than it is now. My only oddity is that my temp has a one day sharp rise the day AF arrived when it should have dropped but I can always remember burning up as my AF started so that might just be me, It took a sharp drop on CD2. FF will tell you when you have OV but I also start to use OPK after my AF to give me the heads up it is going to happen. Give it a go and see how you get on.


----------



## Trying2012

Good luck with charting ladies, as CC says it really isn't that scary once you do it for a little while and you can start prediciting what is going on with your temps. I have found it really useful :)


----------



## NurseSooz

Yeah I think I'll try charting my temp. Can't do any harm but I think my OH thinks i'm loopy. The witch was due today but no sign of her. This could be a long wait =(
How are you all doing with your TTC/WTT journeys? My is definitely a lot more frustrating that I thought it'd be!


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm doing OK with my TTC I think. I'm now on cycle 2 but I never expected for it to happen for us right away, after all I'm on the wrong side of 35, but we are staying positive and doing everything we can to help. So far everything is working well, Implant came out, 7 days later AF arrived, I OV on CD 14 and AF came on CD 26, A little short but I'm hoping it will lengthen a little. Generally I'm enjoying the TTC. Thanks for asking.


----------



## NurseSooz

CC you have an awesome attitude and I totally admire you for it :hugs: I had a wee cry earlier and now I'm watching 24hrs in A&E to remind myself I could be worse off ...


----------



## chickenchaser

Honey you are young and healthy, there is nothing for you to think it wont happen for you. Enjoy TTC and make it fun.


----------



## NurseSooz

:bfn: - where is that witch when you need her?!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hang in there hun, are you working on a 28day cycle?


----------



## NurseSooz

I was when I was on the pill. I'm on day 30 now =(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Your body may take a while to get back to normal after coming off BCP. It may be that you didn't ovulate this cycle - annovulatory cycles can sometimes be long, but you're only two days late, so don't worry too much. :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Sooz how are you feeling today honey :hugs: 

:hugs: To all you other ladies :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

:bfn: this morning. Still no AF. I'm so confused. :cry: 
I've got to the stage that I don't mind getting :bfn:s I just wish my body would do something normal! You're all so amazing for being so lovely. I hope you're all getting on ok. How long until your TWW CC? How's everyone else - honeybee, trying2012?

We're off on holiday to Shropshire. Staying in a cottage in the middle of nowhere with a hottub so at least I can enjoy wine and a hot soak! Anyone been before and have any recommendations for the area? What's everyone up to this weekend? :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

Boo to BFN Sooz, Hopefully going away and relaxing might help regulate things for you. The cottage sounds lovely and just what you need, I have never been to that area though so can't help with that.

Im doing good thanks, am working this weekend though so boo to that!

Hope everyone else is kepping well :)


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm good too thanks, We are putting up our new shed this weekend so we can get the garage cleared and then DH can move all his stuff out of the spare bedroom so it will all be ready for a new arrival. I'm on CD 6 and expecting to Ov about the 15th so next weekend I should be in TWW again. It has gone so quickly.

I'm sorry your body is still messing you around, but hopefully a chill out weekend will do you good. 

I'm sorry you have to work this weekend 2012. Will you get time off in the week?

Honeybee hope you are OK.

Banana - I can see you stalking :thumbup:


----------



## Trying2012

Oh that is coming round quickly isn't it! Fingers crossed for this cycle CC. You are sounding all organised, it must be nice to be planning for everything :)

I had Thursday and Friday off then I come back on for 7 days which is a bit of bummer but thankfully only do it every 3 weeks. It is painfully quiet at the moment though :(

Good luck with getting all your bits and pieces moved.


----------



## Banana2012

Haha,busted CC! I keep having a peep on here when the email notifications come through,but feel like I shouldn't post too much in here as I'm not TTC yet! Sending lots of hugs to you all xxx


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hey all!

I am now officially off honeymoon :dohh: I'm not really too sad though, we had an amazing time and now we can start properly trying for a baby so it's all good :thumbup:

As my periods were late the past 2 months I'm finding it hard to know when I will ovulate, I do use a period tracker thing and according to that it should be around the 17th but I am on cd 11 so I'm on the look out (my last 2 cycles were about 31 and 35 days)!! I'm not taking it too seriously at the minute though, we weren't properly trying last month so this month we will just BD regularly and see how we go, it is my birthday on 19th so would be lovely if it did happen but if not then it's ok, we'll try next month. I'm not going to temp or us OPK's or anything as I know what I'm like and I'll get too caught up in it all, too stressed out and never conceive! I guess I'm at a slight advantage though as I had a laparoscopy/hysteroscopy in March and have seen the doctor since and he has said physically everything looks fine now and I know that everything is functioning properly, a good old service/MOT/spring clean!!! 

Anyway enough about me how is everyone? 

CC - you seem to have such a good level headed approach, and at least you're occupied with clearing the room at the minute, always helps I find to have a mini project!! 

Nurse Sooz - hope you're feeling better you seem to have been a bit down!! I know it's hard but try not to stress too much otherwise it may prevent you getting pregnant and become a vicious circle, I'm quite worried that I'm going to end up stressing and becoming my own worse enemy in the end! On the plus side I have a feeling this forum will save people like us :flower:

Banana - not long now till you join us!! How exciting!! :happydance:

Trying - sorry you had to work, that sucks a bit! Must be nice having time off in the week though, a bit quieter than weekends!

Well now that was an essay wasn't it!!! Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend, I bought a book today called "plan to get pregnant" by Zita West, it is a DK book and I find them so much easier to read and not as heavy as some of the others, I'll let you know what I think once I've read it! 

:hugs: to all


----------



## chickenchaser

Honeybee you make me laugh 'a mini project'. This is the last bit to a very long 7 year renovation, that has taken every penny and drop of energy we have, but we love it so much. When bought it, it had no running water, electricity or heating, but we walked through the door and both said I love it. We have never looked back since, but really looking forward to getting it finished and bring up our family in our perfect home (as we see it anyway :blush:)


----------



## HoneyBee144

Haha oops sorry CC!! Certainly not a mini porject then! :blush: It sounds so lovely though I bet you are so pleased and proud it is nearly done  how's it coming along now? I'm dreading sorting out our spare room, I call it my junk room and it's all in order but it will need sorting when the time comes to prepare the nursery!!


----------



## J04NN4

Hello lovely ladies! How are you all getting on? Sorry for my absence, I've just moved house (finally) and am still waiting for internet to be connected. In a pub at the mo having some Sunday lunch and abusing their free wifi (it's alright for some eh?)

Sooz, I can't believe I've just seen your posts about Shropshire and it's too late - it's my home! I lived there permanently until I was 18, part time until I was 21 and my family all still live there now. Where abouts are you going/have you been? Argh i can't believe it!

I miss you all loads and can't wait until we're online again. Should be this week hopefully. As for me, I'm doing really well and am all registered and sorted with hospitals/midwives here. Had my 12 week scan and all is well. I'm happy to give more details but am very aware that here is not the right place to discuss it. Much love to you all, can't wait to be in regular contact again xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee144 said:


> Haha oops sorry CC!! Certainly not a mini porject then! :blush: It sounds so lovely though I bet you are so pleased and proud it is nearly done  how's it coming along now? I'm dreading sorting out our spare room, I call it my junk room and it's all in order but it will need sorting when the time comes to prepare the nursery!!

:haha: i will forgive you, it is funny really. Its going well and once we have DH Man cave sorted I can decorate the bedrooms. They are the better rooms in the house and just need decorating (we did the plasterwork, when the electrics were put in) yep I can't wait for it to be done. 

Will be so nice to get your nursery done, do you plan what it will be like?


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> Hello lovely ladies! How are you all getting on? Sorry for my absence, I've just moved house (finally) and am still waiting for internet to be connected. In a pub at the mo having some Sunday lunch and abusing their free wifi (it's alright for some eh?)
> 
> Sooz, I can't believe I've just seen your posts about Shropshire and it's too late - it's my home! I lived there permanently until I was 18, part time until I was 21 and my family all still live there now. Where abouts are you going/have you been? Argh i can't believe it!
> 
> I miss you all loads and can't wait until we're online again. Should be this week hopefully. As for me, I'm doing really well and am all registered and sorted with hospitals/midwives here. Had my 12 week scan and all is well. I'm happy to give more details but am very aware that here is not the right place to discuss it. Much love to you all, can't wait to be in regular contact again xxx

Hi JO4NN4 , we have missed you we were wondering where you had got too. Hope the move has gone OK, sorted out the nursery yet? :haha: Nice to see Baby looking like a baby now :hugs:.

You can talk about your Baby here, they just don't like you doing a thread for that reason. This is a group that you are a member of if people don't like the fact that you are our first BFP they don't have to stay. We want to here about how you are getting on. Would love to see scan pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## Trying2012

Totally agree with CC! Plus technically I shouldn't been in here either but I'm hoping people don't mind :rofl:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Completely agree with CC as well, would love to hear how you're getting on JO4NN4 and I also love to hear from Trying2012 and the other ladies who will shortly be joining us, think we all know each other well enough that none of us mind if you gate crash :) 

And yes CC I do plan what it will the nursery will be like!! I have a strict rule that I'm not allowed to move anything or buy anything but I have drawn out plans and looked at stuff online, I did the same for the wedding before we got engaged, once I'm pregnant I probably won't buy it but I like to have a browse! Do you plan yours?


----------



## Banana2012

So after our one-off unprotected BD the other week, I am now shamelessly symptom spotting (despite telling myself I wouldn't this month because we only DTD once)! I dread to think what I will be like next month when we are actually properly TTC :blush: Please tell me I'm not the only one?!


----------



## chickenchaser

Yep I love to plan, but yes wont buy. If the bedroom is ready to be decorated before we get our BFP I will buy new furniture but will leave the double bed in there. I want the nursery either blue and white for a boy or Red and white for a girl. So we will get white furniture, paint the walls and woodwork white, then we just need to add a white cot and add either blue or red to make it what we want. We will do this at the last minuet as DH has real problems with having things just in case. He worries so much. A few months ago a friend offered us some baby stuff and he was really torn. It was in great condition as it had hardly been used and she didn't want anything for it, but he didn't want it in the house. He did agree in the end to put it up in the loft, so we do have a secret stash of baby stuff, all ready.


----------



## chickenchaser

Banana2012 said:


> So after our one-off unprotected BD the other week, I am now shamelessly symptom spotting (despite telling myself I wouldn't this month because we only DTD once)! I dread to think what I will be like next month when we are actually properly TTC :blush: Please tell me I'm not the only one?!

:rofl: Welcome to TWW it is perfectly normal you will get use to it very quickly I promise. But hopefully you wont get the chance too :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

chickenchaser said:


> :rofl: Welcome to TWW it is perfectly normal you will get use to it very quickly I promise. But hopefully you wont get the chance too :hugs:

Haha, thank you! I'm sure that normally I wouldn't even notice a slight tummy twinge or bloatedness, but suddenly it's all I can think about! Whereas OH is completely oblivious, even offered me a glass of wine yesterday and had to be reminded why it wasn't a good idea! :haha:

As for the nursery planning you girls are talking about, me too! We went to look round the house we are buying again yesterday to measure things up, and it was so exciting looking at the third bedroom and mentally making plans for it :thumbup:


----------



## NurseSooz

Hello gorgeous girlies! I've missed so much!

Trying2012 - you're ALWAYS welcome here. We love your chats and you'll soon be officially TTC!

CC - I totally get you about the baby stuff. We've been offered and i'm too scared to accept it in case we can't concieve. I think it's totally sensible for you to keep it in the loft. It's a start and it'll save you money for when the time comes!

Banana - I totally feel your frustration. You'd never bat an eyelid at a "twinge" any other time. Now I study my stomach like a map! I gave up symptom spotting last week as I've had so many BFNs I know I'm making it up. Fingers crossed for your banana baby!

J04NN4 - so awesome to hear you and your peach are doing peachy! You must be so excited! Shropshire is lovely. We've been to the Victorian farm, Ludlow, Shrewsbury and walking around craven arms so far. We're hoping to get to Ironbridge too. A lovely part of Britain!

I'm enjoying lots of hot tub relaxation and cuddles sex:!!). Still no AF for me, now 1 week late. Last bfn was Friday morning. Feeling nauseated and my nipples hurt like hell but I'm on antibiotics for an infected cut so could be that. I guess I have to sit tight and wait :cry:...

Big hugs and baby dust to all!! :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Aw thank you for your kind words ladies. My husband is currently trying to take a photograph of our scan picture so I can upload it haha. It was amazing and I was put forward 5 days so I feel like I gained 5 days for free! New due date is Dec 16th rather than 21st so maybe slightly less chance of giving birth on Christmas day? I certainly hope so anyway. And nope, no sorting of the nursery yet, in fact it's still piled up with boxes and I imagine it will be for quite some time yet :haha: The weather has been absolutely gorgeous since we moved so I've had better things to do than unpack! How is your garage clearing going CC? Anyone spotted any good nursery furniture yet? I know you've all been looking! You're definitely not the only ones. As you know our pregnancy was a bit of a surprise and then so far I've spent all of it on holiday, in hospital or moving house so have managed not to get too obsessed yet.

Sooz, I can't believe it! That is exactly where I'm from! Well I grew up in a village in between Ludlow and Craven Arms. Ludlow is where I went to school, college and had my first job! That's SO weird. It is a lovely place, I'm glad I grew up there but there's not much for teenagers and not many job prospects. I prefer going back as a tourist to actually living there I think but of course it will always have a very special place in my heart. Glad to hear you had a lovely time but sorry to hear AF hasn't showed yet! How long were you on the pill? I was on Microgynon for 7 years and when I came off it took 9 weeks to get a period, not sure if/when I was ovulating though. I think 9 weeks is towards the long end of the scale though as the doctors certainly seemed to get a lot less dismissive towards the end!

Wow, I've written an essay! God I've missed this place, my OH is so great but some things I've just wanted to discuss with you lot. Especially as being pregnant was a secret until the weekend and now I've moved here where I don't know anyone! Very glad to be back :flower:


----------



## NurseSooz

I was on microgynon for approx 8years. I think TTC may be a long haul for us. I was having AF cramps a week or so ago but nothing since. How long had you been off the pill for when you conceived peachy? 

Glad your move has gone well, where aboots are you now in the highlands? Hope you like it. I have a lot of family up there so I'm v fond of it up there. Aviemore is my favourite Heilan' toon! If I don't get pregnant by winter at least I can look forward to some snowboarding. I'm hoping I'll be watching it though....

Your home town says 'hello!' - we're in the middle of nowhere near Clunberry. It's so peaceful and it goes pitch black at night. Love it! We went to Harry Tuffins yesterday and that was a bizarre experience - its like shopping in the 80's!


----------



## J04NN4

NurseSooz said:


> I was on microgynon for approx 8years. I think TTC may be a long haul for us. I was having AF cramps a week or so ago but nothing since. How long had you been off the pill for when you conceived peachy?
> 
> Glad your move has gone well, where aboots are you now in the highlands? Hope you like it. I have a lot of family up there so I'm v fond of it up there. Aviemore is my favourite Heilan' toon! If I don't get pregnant by winter at least I can look forward to some snowboarding. I'm hoping I'll be watching it though....
> 
> Your home town says 'hello!' - we're in the middle of nowhere near Clunberry. It's so peaceful and it goes pitch black at night. Love it! We went to Harry Tuffins yesterday and that was a bizarre experience - its like shopping in the 80's!


I had to come off it as I started getting migraines so had been off for just over a year. Then I had a coil for 6 months or so which was an absolute disaster, it half came out and the doctor insisted it was fine, it was only when I pushed for an internal ultrasound that the technician said it was fitted wrong and had to be removed otherwise it could perforate my uterus! So as you might imagine I was sworn off contraception for a bit then. That was in Nov and we intended using condoms until TTC in June but conceived after our little accident in March. 

We're living in a beautiful little village not far from Gairloch and we absolutely love it! And it seems to be the only dry place in the country at the moment, so much for it always raining in Scotland :haha: We definitely made the right decision moving up here, it's SO beautiful. Here's us on the little beach outside our house on our anniversary: https://www.flickr.com/photos/synchronium/7177798837/in/photostream/lightbox/ (and yes I'm having a glass of champagne, I asked my midwife and she said I could have 2 units twice a week! I haven't had that much - hadn't drank at all until that champagne and wow 2 glasses goes to your head after 3 months sober). That's my hubby's flickr stream, feel free to have a nose but there's thousands on there.

Oh my God Tuffins is the worst place in the world, I absolutely hate it. It's like being in the twilight zone isn't it?! And the coincidences just keep coming, I know Clunbury very well, my mum grew up just down the road and Clunbury was their parish church. My Grandparents were christened, married and buried there; mum and dad were married there and I was christened there! It's a beautiful church if you get chance to go and look at it - a bit of trivia for you - it has the longest aisle of any parish church in the country.


----------



## J04NN4

And my OH has finally finished working his magic on our scan photo. It was quite a small pic so it's not amazing quality but you'll get the idea!


Edit: Just realised I was so eager to put it on here to show you all I'd left all my personal info on the top, ooops! Painted it out now :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby!.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhh, lovely scan pic Jo4nn4 :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

JO4NN4 Your scan is fantastic I'm so jealous of you right now :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

Awww Jo4nna love your scan pic!! Really pleased you sharing it with us  gets me all excited! Glad the move has gone well, looks gorgeous!


----------



## NurseSooz

Aw J04NN4 - so jealous yet so chuffed for you. Looks like a perfect wee peach :flower:

Another :bfn: for me today and no AF in sight. *sigh* :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

My :bfp: today (10DPO)!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P1070151.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NurseSooz

Mrs S!! Go you!! So chuffed for you!! Did you have any symptoms? You'll be dancing in the streets. Huge congrats and best luck for a healthy, happy 9 months xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

The only symptoms I had were sore/swollen boobs and spots breaking out on my face. But I usually get those when AF is due. Also, I think my nipples are bigger!

Today, however, I have been feeling on/off nausea.


----------



## NurseSooz

That's so exciting! I'm so jealous and so pleased for you! I saw your journal about fathers day! I couldn't keep my big gob shut for that long! Maybe he'll cry when you tell him - aw!


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhhh, so pleased for you! Congratulations, and good luck for the next 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## J04NN4

Thank you ladies, we were very pleased with the pic - much clearer than we expected. 

And woooooo, huge, huge congratulations Mrs Swaffer! Wow, 10DPO, that's early, you lucky thing. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thank you! :) Because it's so early, I'm very cautious. AF isn't due until Friday...!!


----------



## chickenchaser

mrsswaffer Congratulation to you, so chuffed for you right now. Happy and healthy 9 months. (X)


----------



## chickenchaser

Sooz have you thought about using Clary sage oil it might help AF turn up?


----------



## annaki

Congratulations Mrs S! Very exciting news!

And great scan pic Joanne.

I am very soon to be joining you in this TTC bit


----------



## NurseSooz

I've noted that CC - thanks for the tip - where would i get it? Had a random blood-stained "show" this evenibg which is weird but a BFN this morning....puzzled. How's your 2ww going? xx


----------



## Banana2012

Annoyed with myself - I've been feeling really peculiar the last few days, so did a test this evening, even though I know I'm only 8 or 9DPO and we probably DTD a bit too late for anything to have happened anyway. Of course it was a :bfn: Now feeling really gutted. Really annoyed with myself, as I was hoping to just wait for AF or at least hold out until 10 or 11DPO. So much for WTT - I feel like I'm well and truly in the TWW :nope:


----------



## NurseSooz

HUGE HUGS banana :hugs: I know exactly the pain and frustration you have. It's like the POAS obsessive takes over even though you know it'll show you one sad wee line. Everytime I say I'll wait another week I get a symptom si I take a test - then I feel gutted and blue for days. Now I'm stick between wanting my AF to appear and also for it not to so I could get a BFP, I think I'm well out of luck on that aspect though. :hugs: banana, I know you'll feel cross with yourself! xx


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks Sooz,it's so good to be able to come on here and vent - don't know how I'd cope otherwise! I really do feel your pain,as I'm saying this after one test - can't imagine how you must be feeling. Big:hugs: coming your way.

Does't help matters that I'm trying to write end of year reports for my class,and my mind is SO distracted! Let's just hope I don't mention OVing or BDing in there by accident :haha:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw banana.... I'm sure that's just so frustrating! :hugs: to you!


----------



## Banana2012

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Aw banana.... I'm sure that's just so frustrating! :hugs: to you!

Thank you :hugs: Not long 'til we'll both be doing this for real!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> I've noted that CC - thanks for the tip - where would i get it? Had a random blood-stained "show" this evenibg which is weird but a BFN this morning....puzzled. How's your 2ww going? xx

Hi You can get clary sage from boots or places like the body shop. You will need to either add 10-12 drops to your bath or add 5 drops into 10ml of oil and rub it into your skin. It will really help you to regulate your AF but be careful don't use it if there is a chance you are pregnant because it can cause you to miscarry. 
I used it twice a day after my implant came and and my AF turned up within the week. 

Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Thanks so much cc - ill definitely give it a try. I had some random pinky cm over the past few days. Nipples remain v sore. Weird!


----------



## chickenchaser

When you are testing are you using First morning pee and a good HPT. You are having good symptoms are you really sure its BFN?


----------



## NurseSooz

My last BFN was yesterday with second MU. Remains a most definite BFN with a superdrug early testing kit :cry: I'm so confused!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> Mrs.Luvbug said:
> 
> 
> Aw banana.... I'm sure that's just so frustrating! :hugs: to you!
> 
> Thank you :hugs: Not long 'til we'll both be doing this for real!Click to expand...

Which is so exciting! I feel like time is going so slow haha. BUT I'm sure it'll be here before we know it!


----------



## Trying2012

Morning ladies, how are you all doing? 

CC- how are you getting on with charting? Are you finding it helpful? 

Sooz- I've no idea what's happening, you do sound like you are having some symptoms that would make you think preggo :( I have also read that sometimes coming off BCP can mimic signs of pregnancy while the hormones are still coming out of your system. What cycle day are on now? 

Honeybee- how are you doing? Whereabouts are you cycle wise? 

Only THREE weeks until I'm coming over to join you all :)


----------



## Trying2012

Sooz- I dont know if this will help but I remembered reading about a girl who came off implanon and no cycle after 8 weeks but loads of preggo symptoms with always a BFN she started taking a supplement called Fertilaid and cycles came back after 2 weeks with a BFP a few months after. 

Vitamin b6 complex is also recommended to help regulate and is a lot cheaper (I bought mine from holland & Barrett) I used vitamin b6 complex and evening primrose oil the first few months of coming off BCP to try and regulate and they seemed to help. Vit b6 also helps to lengthen your LP and epo helps with ewcm so win win all round for me! 

Hth xx


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Trying, Charting is going OK thanks FF said I should have Ov yesterday but now changed it mind and hasn't predicted as my temp is a little odd. Feel free to have a look and let me know what you think.

YAY for 3 weeks time. X


----------



## Trying2012

Hi CC, yeah you're temp does look a little odd with that spike on CD10, I think another few days will give it a clearer picture. Though you do need to have 3 higher temps after ovulation for it to register so if you going on that alone you can miss it. 

I see though you still using OPKs and no + yet so by the looks of it you are still gearing up to ovulate. Are you keeping an eye on your cm? That's what prompted me to do an opk today as I appear to be ovulating really early (for mr) this month.


----------



## HoneyBee144

I'm having a verry strange cycle this month!! I am currently CD18 today and the past few days *TMI ALERT* I have had lots of wet cm, and I mean a lot! Then yesterday morning I got ewcm for the first time in years (or it's the first time I've noticed it) then last night I got a lot of brown discharge and also some this morning?! Is this all just ovulation? I've had pains as well, it's almost like I'm super ovulating as I've never had this before!! I'm hoping it's a good sign and means that everything is working well!

Hope everyone else is getting on alright

Oh and... CONGRATULATIONS MRS SWAFFER :) :) our second BFP (JO4NN4 being the 1st of course)

Not long till you join us Trying2012! Bet you're really excited?!


----------



## NurseSooz

Thanks Trying - I'm getting desperate as still no sign of AF. No symptoms or anything. I'm so fed up :cry: Honeybee - sounds like ovulation to me so yippee for you!! Soon to be a 2WW for you CC? My last BFN was Wednesday. I dread testing now as I know it'll be a BFN. Not sure what to do now, im on CD41. I'm going to get the sage and maybe try the B vits. I envy all you girls and your AFs!


----------



## chickenchaser

Big Hugs Sooz it will happen just hang in there. I think I'm having my odd cycle this month LOL.

Trying - I wasn't able to test yesterday or today as I was out at my test time (I find between 11.00 and 13.00 the best). I'm not very good at spotting my CM which is why I started using OPK's. Never mind will have to make up with lots of BD.

Hope everyone is OK. Honeybee everything is looking good for you FX.


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm also a crap cm guru CC. We've been BD-Ing every second day since we started in the hope of catching an egg but I don't think I've ovulated sadly. Keep up the good work though CC :lol: !


----------



## Trying2012

Honeybee sounds like ovulation for you :) fxed xx 

Sooz and CC I totally understand about the spotting it, my first few cycles I thought there was something wrong with me as I couldn't see what everyone was talking about. It can take some good observation of the tissue after you wipe but once you spot it I think it's much easier to see it again. 

Evening primrose is meant to help produce more but you've got to be careful with that in your 2ww. I'm now using pregnacare conception (cheaper on amazon) and that has helped produce loads of cm. thanks to that and spotting ewcm early this month prompted me to opk on cd14 with a + I'm normally a cd20 kinda girl so without ewcm spotting I would have missed it until it showed up on my ff chart.


----------



## NurseSooz

Not long now for you Trying - you're so finely tuned to yourself I'm sure you'll have no bother. It must be so reassuring knowing that your body is doing something right!

My spotting last week lasted for 2 days but was only really a browny/pink tinge (tmi). I'm pretty much symptom free now. No cramps, twinges - nout. I really wish I did though.

I've never been a great believer of supplements (apart from F.A) but since speaking to you lovely ladies here I'd definitely consider starting them. Feeling really down today - its all getting to me a bit. I'm probably gonna make a docs appt tomorrow. 

Big hugs ladies :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Sooz it might be worth you talking to these ladies it may make you feel better, the lady who started the post has got her BFP.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...trouble-their-cycles-due-previous-bc-use.html

I'm feeling a little down as well today, DH is getting very stressed about TTC and finishing the house, I hate it when he worries he goes all quiet and I hate that. It will work out we will be fine (I hope) :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, I was on BCP for 8 years and stopped taking it 8 months before DH and I conceived (but we weren't TTC for that long). You really do have to give your body time to get used to not being governed by chemicals. :)


----------



## NurseSooz

CC - thanks so much for that link. It gives me some hope and makes me feel less alone. At the mo' I'm so angry for ever going on the OCP as I never thought it would cause such cycle issues. It'll make me discuss the method in a whole new way to girls. I don't plan to ever go back on it. Like the other girls on that thread I have put on weight, got horrendous skin got no AF. 

You're other half will just want everything to be perfect for you and will worry with thoughts that you might get a BFP and he might feel like everything isn't perfect. My OH does the quiet thing too and it freaks me out but today it's me :cry:

Mrs S - it's so exciting to see all your BFP pics! - it must seem all a bit unreal huh? Thanks so much for being so reassuring. I'm just angry that I didn't come off it sooner to let my cycles regulate. Did your periods come back to regular quickly?


----------



## chickenchaser

:wacko:CC is swimming in EWCM today:wacko: Sorry for so much information but court me a little by surprise. I now get what you all mean about you will know when its there :haha: (Temp also went up today so I think today is the day)


----------



## NurseSooz

Fingers and toes crossed CC - get to it!! :sex:


----------



## mrsswaffer

They actually did, Sooz, but I didn't notice any EWCM for a few cycles. Plus, it seems I might be a bit of an enigma in that everything has happened as per my plan! It doesn't usually go like that - I'm incredibly lucky. :)

It's all very surreal! I can't believe those are MY tests. I am pregnant! I've got a doctor's appointment tomorrow to confirm. :)


----------



## NurseSooz

I've been pro-active today - I've bought evening primrose oil and Angus castus caps. Fingers crossed something happens!


----------



## Banana2012

NurseSooz said:


> I've been pro-active today - I've bought evening primrose oil and Angus castus caps. Fingers crossed something happens!

Good luck, Sooz :thumbup: I took Agnus Castus to help get my cycles back to normal after a steroid injection about 3 months ago, and I started AF pretty soon after starting taking it, but obviously I don't really know whether it was the AC that caused AF to arrive or whether it would have happened anyway. I like to think it was the AC though! Fingers crossed it works for you :hugs:

As for me, I'm due AF on Tuesday (19th), and then it's time to start making babies! :happydance: I did another test today, and got another :bfn:, and I've just started to feel AF type cramps so pretty sure it's not far away. Feeling a little bit gutted that I'm not a super-fertile machine and didn't conceive after our one unprotected frolic this month (!), but ready to get started properly now! Hubby is starting his new job in London on Tuesday, so we'll be living apart during the week for the next month or so, but if AF turns up on time I should OV on a Monday, so hoping that with some BDing on a Friday, Saturday and Sunday (and maybe even very early on Monday morning for good measure :haha:) we might still be able to catch an egg anyway! 

I'm really looking forward to properly joining you girls in here. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Wont be long now Banana, FX AF comes on time.

Good for you Sooz you will feel better knowing you are being proactive.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Trying2012

Yay for ewcm CC!!! Knew you would know it as soon as you seen it :) 

Sooz, sounds like you've been proactive today, fingers crossed it helps bring on AF then you can get started BD'ing &#128516;

Banana, fingers crossed for you, AF then baby making :happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo and Happy Monday you all! 

Banana you'll never have been so pleased to see the Ol' Witch tomorrow. It marks such a new journey for you - so exciting! You should have a wee period party to yourself!

How's the 2WW CC? Hope you're doing ok and not being driven mad. Also hope your DH has calmed doon a wee bit.

Trying - cant wait to have you officially here! Not long now - you'll be getting so excited! Remember a BFP can't be ruled out until the ol' witch appears!

As for me I'm on CD41 and still waiting....


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hey ladies!

Yay for ewcm CC that's a really good sign - fingers crossed for you!! 

NurseSooz, how you doing today? It's so frustrating when you're body won't do what you want it too, us girls spend all our time trying not to get pregnant and then when we want to it doesn't just magically occur! Everytime I get a BFN I just want AF to come so I can start again

Trying/Banana - not long for you guys now - our numbers are growing!

As for me...I've had some EWCM again today?! I had it Friday as well and brown discharge over the weekend and randomly last Monday?! Part of me hopes some of it is implantation, and part of me is still convinced I'm pregnant from last month as I was so sure that I was, I'd never felt that way before. I'm not though as I got a BFN and AF. I'm off to docs tomorrow though as I think I may have a UTI so maybe that's what's causing all this...I'm secretly hoping they'll tell me I'm pregnant...why do we do this to ourselves??!!!


----------



## Banana2012

NurseSooz said:


> Banana you'll never have been so pleased to see the Ol' Witch tomorrow. It marks such a new journey for you - so exciting! You should have a wee period party to yourself!

I like the idea of a period party :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

You girls make me laugh, never in my life have I ever though I would be chatting to other women about mucus that comes out of my bits, no need all of us getting so excited about it. No wonder we never see any men on here. They must have a look and run off screaming.

Hope you are all OK everyone.


----------



## NurseSooz

How's you all doing? Today have had mild AF cramps and brown cm (tmi I know but we're all beyond that now....)....hmm I wonder what's happening?.....


----------



## Banana2012

I hope it turns out to be AF for you Sooz,so you can get cracking with your next cycle :thumbup: 

As for me,AF has arrived - eek! I am now officially TTC this cycle!:happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

Sooz lets help it AF turning up.

Banana - Good luck hun, I hope your stay in TTC is short.

AFM- FF put my Ov at Friday so I think I missed it. Never mind off to cycle 3 I guess.

JO4NN4 - I can see you stalking How are you hun?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sooz we'll hope it's AF!

Eeekkk I'm on CD 4 and once AF is finished we will be trying! I am so excited but nervous at the same time!


----------



## NurseSooz

Looks like Banana and I are syncing! My AF started today - I've never been so relieved/gutted to see the ol' gal. That's been day 4 of agnus castus so I highly recommend it!! So my cycle was 43 days, here's hoping my next one is shorter!!

CC - really hope you've managed to grab that egg - who knows, maybe the wee smimmers are determined ones! The show's not over until that witch arrives! Good luck!

Luvbug and banana - mega exciting!!


----------



## J04NN4

Hey CC, haha yes I'm still stalking! I'm really good thanks, starting to feel like I'm in the second tri now - sickness wearing off, not having to be in bed by 9.30 every night! Starting to show now too which is very exciting but extremely weird. I feel like my belly's getting in the way already so goodness knows how it'll feel in a few month's time!

You all sound very chilled about your TTC journey, well done to you all. I hope you're not waiting too long! I'm so glad to hear AF's arrived Sooz, I know it must be disappointing but at least now you know everything's in working order. Lots of BDing for you this month! Are any of you still using OPKs or have you given up on all that for now?


----------



## Trying2012

Yay for AF arriving girls!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Argh!! Mine has tailed off again!!! I'm so confused!!:growlmad::nope:


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh Sooz this is just not funny for you hun, I don't know what else to advise you. Sorry.

Yep I'm still using OPKs JO4NN4 but missed OV still moths as I was on training and didn't get to test during the day when i should. Glad to hear you are getting on so well. How did your family react when you told them?

Not long now girls.......


----------



## J04NN4

Oh Sooz sweetheart I'm so sorry to hear that. Try not to panic though, I know it's so much easier said than done but it just might take a little time after coming off BCP. It won't be ages though I'm sure! Keep taking your supplements and look after yourself :hugs:

So do OPKs only work at certain times of the day? I had a Clearblue Fertility Monitor so I'm not sure how it all works - with that you just pee on the stick with FMU when it commands you to :haha:. I used it for 3 months before my BFP, the idea being it'd have chance to get to know my cycle before TTC. 

Aw thanks for asking CC, they're all thrilled to bits. We told our parents at about 8 weeks - didn't have much choice as my folks helped us move and I just couldn't get through that trying to keep it quiet! - but we told everyone else after our 12 week scan. It's the first grandchild on both sides and first great grandchild on mine so they're all very excited! A bit shocked though I think - everyone other than my parents seems to think we're too young and whilst they haven't said anything totally blatant they're not hiding their opinions very well :dohh:


----------



## chickenchaser

Nothing like a new baby in the family LOL. Your not that young.......

I was doing my OPK's when I got home from work and they were always coming up negative, I was then advised to do them earlier in the day, so started doing them at 11.00am and get my first positive. I have since been advised to do them twice a day to make sure. So yes I guess it can make a difference.


----------



## Banana2012

How's AF going Sooz,has it reappeared or still doing a vanishing act? 

Feel like this AF is going sooo slowly...just want to get cracking! 

:hugs: to everyone - hope you're all OK and looking forward to the weekend xxx


----------



## NurseSooz

TMI warning - its really weird but every morning this week I've had dark brown cm that has tailed off over the day. I'm so confused. I've had mild AF cramps. I'm so confused....do I do a test....what day of my cycle am I on now....I'm lost :cry:

Eep - not long banana!!! Don't worry, time crawls along for me as well!


----------



## chickenchaser

I really don't know Sooz I can understand why your confused and upset. Big hugs to you.

AFM - It is my birthday tomorrow I will be 36......... God I'm old.............


----------



## Banana2012

Happy birthday,CC! Hope you're being treated to something lovely over the weekend :thumbup:

Sooz,big hugs. Sounds like your poor body is just as confused as you are. I'm sure you'll get there,it's just taking time :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Happy Birthday CC!!!!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you ladies, FF wished me happy birthday then changed my Ov day so I now know I definitely missed that egg. Never mind. Onwards and upwards, heres to July.


----------



## NurseSooz

A huge happy birthday CC!! :hugs::flower: hopefully you'll share it with a bubba next year!!

How's everyone doing on their wee TTC journeys?

That wee witch finally finally arrived last night but it kept me up all night cos of the pain. I've not felt anything like it since I was 15!! Here's to another cycle girlies! *ding ding* round two!!


----------



## J04NN4

Happy birthday CC! Hope you're having a lovely day. Anything exciting planned? 

You poor thing Sooz, hope the pain gets better soon. Look after yourself and just keep reminding yourself this could well be the last one for a very long time!!


----------



## NurseSooz

J04NN4! You must be showing by now? Are you sporting a lovely wee bump yet?

I've never been that lucky - I've convinced myself it'll take us ages to get a BFP...I am relieved to see AF though. Thankfully she's not mega heavy like she was before but dammit she's painful!


----------



## J04NN4

NurseSooz said:


> J04NN4! You must be showing by now? Are you sporting a lovely wee bump yet?
> 
> I've never been that lucky - I've convinced myself it'll take us ages to get a BFP...I am relieved to see AF though. Thankfully she's not mega heavy like she was before but dammit she's painful!

Yep I'm showing! I'm generally quite flabby anyway though so I mostly just look fat :haha: If you'd like to see I posted a bump pic the other day, I won't be offended if you don't fancy this thread though: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/5-your-bumps-2003.html If you do, I'm 3 posts down on that page. I'm getting quite big quite quickly which is exciting but a bit weird. I haven't gained any weight though, just size!

Aw think positive hun! You never know. I have PCOS, was told it'd take a while and was convinced it'd take forever, if ever, and look at us! All it took was one broken condom, days before OV :blush: Give your body a chance to settle back down, it probably doesn't know what the hell's going on. Anyway it's better not to conceive before AF after BCP as it plays havoc with working out your dates. You'll be fine :flower:

Any fun plans this weekend folks? No one's planning on the Isle of Wight festival are they?!


----------



## Trying2012

Ohh I missed it! Happy birthday CC, hope you had a great day :) shame about ovulation, as you say roll on next cycle! 

Sooz, really pleased that AF has finally reared her ugly head, hopefully she's not too painful, my first one of BCP was too but they now seem to have settled down again :) 

Jo4nn4 love your bump pic! Glad you are doing so well :)


----------



## J04NN4

Trying2012 said:


> Ohh I missed it! Happy birthday CC, hope you had a great day :) shame about ovulation, as you say roll on next cycle!
> 
> Sooz, really pleased that AF has finally reared her ugly head, hopefully she's not too painful, my first one of BCP was too but they now seem to have settled down again :)
> 
> Jo4nn4 love your bump pic! Glad you are doing so well :)

Aw thanks so much! Not long for you now, getting excited/impatient? Ah 2 weeks!


----------



## Trying2012

^^ getting excited and nervous all at once :rofl: we are off on holiday in 2 weeks which is keeping me busy planning. :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks for the birthday wishes every one. I had a lovely day yesterday, shopping and lunch with my best friend. She has a little girls so it was a great opportunity to look at baby clothes, love them. DH has been just fab with presents yesterday and today as a surprise, as he are counting today at my birthday for us as I spent yesterday with Heidi. He is taking me out for dinner tonight. Feel really positive about next month things are going really well. 

Loving the bump JO4NN4 You look fab.

Sooz I hope AF is better to you today. Think positive this may be your one and only for a while. 

Love to everyone. XXX


----------



## NurseSooz

Thanks loads J04NN4 - I just can't imagine ever seeing two wee lines on that test :nope: you're so lucky and your wee lemon bump is looking so cute!

CC - you totally deserve a wee pamper and I hope you have a lovely meal. Now AF is here I'd like her to shove off again so we can get to round 2!

Trying - its the final countdown (do do doo dooo do do do do doooo):happydance: you must be getting excited!

Banana you need to change your wee under heading now your officially TTC (once your AF also slings her hook!).

My OH had a duvet day watching films - so far it's been waking Ned, Anchorman and The Inbetweeners movie. We went out for Breakfast together though this morning which I've never done before - I recommend it!


----------



## Banana2012

Sooz - done! Now officially TTC (once AF has buggered off!). Your day sounds lovely - I love duvet days!

CC - Glad you had a lovely bday :thumbup:

Jo4nn4 - Gorgeous bump pic!

Trying - Not long to go until you are TTC,hurrah!

As for me,spent today at a family party,with lots of questions about when we're going to start a family! Took all my strength to keep quiet!


----------



## chickenchaser

Just had to tell my parents that we are TTC........ I'm 36, been married 13 years been together 17 and lived together for 15 but it was still really strange to admit it to them :haha:

We weren't going to say anything until we got our BFP but they have offered to sell us their boat at a very reduced rate, because they have left the house to the grandchildren and don't want us to miss out indirectly. :shrug:

My mum was so chuffed that I really don't think she cares, she has 3 grandsons at the moment and really wants a little girls :haha:

So were just need to work out the finances now and then we will be the new owner of a 64ft canal boat. So excited. We have always been a boating family and love being on the water. DH really took to it as well then we got together and the thought that our children will also grow up in the outdoors and on the water is just what I want.:happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

OMG! CC I'm so jealous! We've been narrowboaters for 15 years! I'm currently sitting doing a narrowboat cross stitch! In 3 weeks we're off to narrowboat from Leamington Spa. Where is the boat based? Do you plan on moving into it? Our favourite canal is Llangollen - can't beat the aqueduct!

It's awesome that you now have the support Of your mum. It helped me when I told my mum - it's just reassuring to know she's there for me.


----------



## chickenchaser

Yep we are really luck, and so excited. Mum and Dad had it built 10 years ago and they lived on it all this time. They have now bought a house and want to settle down a bit. It is currently in the marine just down the road but we may move it about so we get to see the different canals. I couldn't give up my house not after we have put so much work into it, so will be just a holiday boat. We also love the Llangollen we were there a couple of years ago. We also love oxford and last year we got the extended licence and went through London, going through London Zoo on the boat was amazing.


----------



## NurseSooz

That sounds awesome CC - what a fab opportunity and it'd be such an experience to go away on one once you have a bubba! The Oxford canal is also lovely - beautiful countryside. I remember seeing a field of buffalo last time we were on it :lol:. The Warwickshire ring is another beauty. Locking will definitely keep you fit! You never know, one day we may float unknowingly past you!
If the canals up here weren't so lame buying a bought would be a dream! 
How's your TTC journey going? I'm on CD4, still got AF.


----------



## chickenchaser

OOOOhhhhh I feel a B&B meet coming on :haha:


----------



## J04NN4

Thank you for your kind words ladies, as you may have noticed by what I wrote when I posted the pic I've been freaking out about my size a bit. I'm loving having a bump of course, it's just that most women don't seem to show yet and being too big seems to be something to worry about. 

Trying - where are you off on holiday?

Banana - how did you manage to keep quiet about that?! You have self control lady!

CC - Wow, what an amazing present. I've never been on a narrowboat but I've always loved canals. We lived right by one in Birmingham - if you've ever been on the one between the university and Cadbury World you were within about 100 yards of our house! London Zoo sounds amazing - we went there last year and saw canals going by, I saw a lady sat out having a cuppa and thought I'd love to do that.

Sooz - how are you feeling? Your duvet day sounds lovely. We did the same yesterday and watched the last 6 episodes of House back to back. I've been watching it since it started 8 years ago so feel like I've lost a limb now! Oh and you've heard there's going to be an Anchorman 2 right??


----------



## chickenchaser

JO4NN4 I know the Birmingham canal well. You have more than likely seen us chugging past.

Your bump is beautiful you enjoy it.


----------



## Banana2012

I don't know how I managed to keep quiet,Jo4nn4! Lots of 'oh,we're pretty busy with the move at the moment,so we'll see after that' type comments! Although hubby blew it when he then told his cousin how broody I was as we were playing with her little girl :haha: Oh well,hopefully they'll all know pretty soon anyway!

All this talk of Birmingham - that's where I'm moving to in 5 weeks time! :thumbup:

AF has finished today - now can't wait for hubby to get back from London on Friday so we can start BDing!

Hope everyone's OK xxx


----------



## Banana2012

And Jo4nn4 - your bump is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Trying2012

Just catching up, hope everyone is keeping well? 

Sooz so pleased AF finally showed up, now onto the good part :) 

JO4NNA we are going to a place just south of Aicante, have hired a private villa, there are 9 of us so it should be fun! 

CC and Banana - not long for you two now to start trying for this month soooo exciting :) 

I will be coming over to join you the night before we head away on holidays and do have Internet access so to keep me sane around ovulation time I will need to hide and post on here a little :rofl:


----------



## NurseSooz

CC - how weird would that be! We're leaving from Leamington Spa this time round. Not sure which direction we're going in. B&B goes canal! Shall i just lookout for a girl carrying a chicken? :lol: lovely to have someone that loves canals as much as me! 

J04NN4 your bump is lovely so don't panic - I have two friend, both were of similar stages and one was way bigger than the other. 

Banana - we're in it together! My AF has finished today so onwards to round 2. Good luck!

Trying - have an awesome holiday and will look forward to seeing your status change to TTC! So exciting! Good luck for round 1 (hopefully your only round?!).

Anyone know how MrsSwaffer is getting on?

I'm trying to be chilled out round 2. I'm also trying to be positive (for once in my life!). I'm going to carry on taking agnus castus and I'm taking evening primrose (I think this is supposed to help with ovulation?).


----------



## Banana2012

Fab Sooz,nice to have a cycle buddy :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

We are officially ttc as of today! I am so nervous :haha:
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## J04NN4

Aw thanks so much. I can't wait to see all of your bumps when the time comes! Hopefully at least one of you will get massive too :haha:

Ooh Banana, where abouts are you moving? We liked it there although we're not really city people. There's lots to do and see, a thoroughly under rated city I think as it doesn't get very good press.

Trying, Alicante sounds beautiful! So are you due to ovulate while you're there?!

Sooz I've heard Evening Primrose helps with PMT and other menstrual stuff so it sounds likely that it would help in that department. Ah fingers crossed for you, I hope you don't have such a stressful one this time round.

Good luck Luvbug, aaah day 1!! Hope it's day one of few :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies just wanted to wish all of you that are starting to TTC and those starting a new cycle good luck and lots of baby dust.

AFM - Well my positive mental attitude has gone out of the window. Been a little down in the dumps over the last couple of days, I'm really cross that I missed OV and worried that its just not going to happen.

Hugs to you all XXX


----------



## Banana2012

Ooh,good luck Mrs Luvbug! Get BDing! :thumbup:

Jo4nn4,we're moving to Selly Park,right by Canon Hill Park - perfect for walking with a little one in the future hopefully!


----------



## Banana2012

:hugs: Chicken Chaser. You WILL get there,and one month is nothing in the grand scheme of things. But I know how crappy this TTC can make you feel. Chin up lovely xxx


----------



## J04NN4

Aw CC, try not to worry, it's only one month even if you have missed it. And you never know - this little one was conceived from BDing once two days before OV. I hope you're feeling better soon lovely, I know it must be so hard. Patience is not a virtue I possess so I don't envy you but you're doing so well.

Banana, we lived in Selly Oak! The canal provides lots of lovely walks from there too, before I knew we were going to move I always imagined pushing a pram down there (nice and flat :haha:)


----------



## Banana2012

It's a small world!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Thanks ladies! And good luck to all of you as well! I can't even believe that it's already time.... It's almost like it was yesterday that I as thinking we had a month to go! It's crazy how fast time flies! But... led the :sex: begin!!!!


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> Trying - have an awesome holiday and will look forward to seeing your status change to TTC! So exciting! Good luck for round 1 (hopefully your only round?!).
> 
> Anyone know how MrsSwaffer is getting on?
> 
> I'm trying to be chilled out round 2. I'm also trying to be positive (for once in my life!). I'm going to carry on taking agnus castus and I'm taking evening primrose (I think this is supposed to help with ovulation?).

Thanks :) am really hoping its my time really soon :) 

Evening primrose helps with production of ewcm so helps get everything ready :rofl: good luck with this cycle! 

Mrsswafer is doing well, she has a Spangly new journal over on preggo lane. 



Mrs.Luvbug said:


> We are officially ttc as of today! I am so nervous :haha:
> Good luck to everyone!

Eeeep!!! :happydance::happydance:



chickenchaser said:


> AFM - Well my positive mental attitude has gone out of the window. Been a little down in the dumps over the last couple of days, I'm really cross that I missed OV and worried that its just not going to happen.
> 
> Hugs to you all XXX

I hope you find that pma again CC, this month I think making sure you opk no matter where you are will help as ff will only show you it three days after once your temps can confirm it. Maybe think about introducing evening primrose oil or pregnancare conception to help produce ewcm or I've heard good reports about www.conceiveplus.com which you use around your fertile window and it mimics ewcm to help the spermies :)


----------



## Trying2012

J04NN4 said:


> Aw thanks so much. I can't wait to see all of your bumps when the time comes! Hopefully at least one of you will get massive too :
> 
> Trying, Alicante sounds beautiful! So are you due to ovulate while you're there?!
> 
> :)

Your bump is gorgeous! Be proud of it :happydance:

My ovulation was meant to be the end of the holiday had it estimated at around 21st/22nd of the month as normally ovulate atound cd20 but this month all of a sudden I ovulated on CD14!! So if we have the same this month it will be around the halfway mark of the holiday :thumbup: my husband doesn't know this though as he thinks I'll change if I think I may be pregnant so Im not sure how I'll work that one yet :rofl:


----------



## NurseSooz

CC :hugs: I totally understand your blueness. The unknown just suck more than anything. You feel like your body is failing you...or you've failed your body - whichever way you look. I definitely think Trying is right and maybe adding something into the mix will give you something to focus on. I have found that agnus castus and EPO has really helped me and has made me feel more positive. We're using concieve plus (you canny get pre-seed in our shops but you can online - same stuff though). It feels lovely and as an added bonus it helps those wee swimmers. I think it's going to take us a while TTC. I'm determined to do all I can to help us get there. I can understand why youre taking a knock but as so many doctors and nurses have said to me - it's really early days still for us. :hugs: I know it's so disapointing. 

Luvbug - get to that BD-Ing and have fun!

Baby dust to all! :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank Ladies XXX


----------



## NurseSooz

Have a lovely holiday Trying! Hope it's full of exciting action! :sex::haha:


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:
 

> Have a lovely holiday Trying! Hope it's full of exciting action! :sex::haha:

Ohh I hope so :happydance: heehee


----------



## NurseSooz

It's gone v quiet....nearly the weekend! I'm seeing my baby niece for the first time. Kinda scared cos I know it's going to break me a bit....


----------



## megtay

My husband and I are in our first cycle of IVF who ever knew it was soooo complicated, confusing, and stressful... has anyone else had or going threw Hyper-stimulation Syndrome??


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> It's gone v quiet....nearly the weekend! I'm seeing my baby niece for the first time. Kinda scared cos I know it's going to break me a bit....

Aww Sooz big :hugs: hope it goes well, try and put a positive on it if you can and imagine this time next year sitting with your own LO in your arms.


----------



## Trying2012

megtay said:


> My husband and I are in our first cycle of IVF who ever knew it was soooo complicated, confusing, and stressful... has anyone else had or going threw Hyper-stimulation Syndrome??

 Sorry never been through that but wishing you all the luck in the world :kiss:


----------



## Trying2012

Okay ladies.......who is for a newbie??? :happydance:

AF has just arrived so we are now on CD1 of the cycle which we will try :thumbup: As most of you know we are planning to try from our holiday so my ticker was showing that but I figured that CD1 is a good a time as any to make the jump to actually joining you all here :happydance:


----------



## annaki

Hello all, 

I am out for Junes cycle as we didnt BD around O time. Haha. Oops. We are still on holiday now, but we actually travelled on the day I got a smiley face from my OPK(which I did early morning). I am a terrible flyer so I was very very anxious and we didn't get here to the early hours the next morning so didn't fit in a Bd! Gutted.

I was so pleased to see the smiley face though as it confirmed that I knew my body well. I am lucky that my cycles have gone back to being 28 days and O on day 14. So....here's to July for TTC! :happydance:

Also, does anyone's hubby know about all the logic around TTC? Mine is very freaked out about it so decided not to mention again. :wacko:


----------



## Banana2012

Hello ladies :flower:

Had a manic week,so pleased it's the weekend! And last night,we did our first proper TTC BD - eek! I should be due to ovulate in the next few days,so going to BD every night this weekend whilst hubby is home...and hope we catch that egg!

Annaki,I keep drip-feeding info to my OH,too much at once definitely freaks him out! Good luck for July :thumbup:

Sooz,how did it go seeing your niece?

Trying,have a fab holiday!

MrsLuvbug,how's the babymaking going?!

xxx


----------



## Banana2012

And CC,are you feeling any better? I hope so :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

annaki said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am out for Junes cycle as we didnt BD around O time. Haha. Oops. We are still on holiday now, but we actually travelled on the day I got a smiley face from my OPK(which I did early morning). I am a terrible flyer so I was very very anxious and we didn't get here to the early hours the next morning so didn't fit in a Bd! Gutted.
> 
> Also, does anyone's hubby know about all the logic around TTC? Mine is very freaked out about it so decided not to mention again. :wacko:

Boo to missing it this cycle but yay to ovulation! :happydance:

My husband is a little freaked about the thought that goes into TTC so I'm like you and going down the road of not mentioning it much, I don't want to stress him out! 



Banana2012 said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> Had a manic week,so pleased it's the weekend! And last night,we did our first proper TTC BD - eek! I should be due to ovulate in the next few days,so going to BD every night this weekend whilst hubby is home...and hope we catch that egg!
> 
> Trying,have a fab holiday!
> 
> 
> xxx

Eeeep to first proper :sex: of ttc :happydance: Fingers and toes crossed for you.

Thanks for holiday wishes, can't wait to get away now, really could do with a break.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> Had a manic week,so pleased it's the weekend! And last night,we did our first proper TTC BD - eek! I should be due to ovulate in the next few days,so going to BD every night this weekend whilst hubby is home...and hope we catch that egg!
> 
> Annaki,I keep drip-feeding info to my OH,too much at once definitely freaks him out! Good luck for July :thumbup:
> 
> Sooz,how did it go seeing your niece?
> 
> Trying,have a fab holiday!
> 
> MrsLuvbug,how's the babymaking going?!
> 
> xxx

Going good! I might have ovulated early this cycle... but only a day or two and we had :sex: starting on Monday. So hopefully it works! It's soooo weird actually trying haha. I mean it's exciting, but knowing that we're trying is just crazy! 
:dust::dust: to all of you!


----------



## Trying2012

:dust: Mrs Luvbug, so exciting!! Let's hope you've caught that egg.


----------



## Banana2012

I know what you mean,MrsLuvbug,very weird to know that you're trying!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> I know what you mean,MrsLuvbug,very weird to know that you're trying!

And how is it going for you?!


----------



## Banana2012

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> And how is it going for you?!

It's going OK,thanks! We DTD again last night,and planning to again tonight before hubby goes back to working away for the week! I''ve not had a positive OPK yet, but normally wouldn't expect one until this evening or tomorrow morning - so cross fingers everything works like clockwork,as this weekend was our only :sex: opportunity around the right time this cycle! 

My CM has also seemed a bit drier this cycle - typical :dohh: Hoping there's still enough to get the job done though!


----------



## Trying2012

That sounds like you are managing to cover everything Banana, hope you catch it this month!

I woke up this morning, with butterflies thinking eeep its July and July is the date that we have been talking about since we got married 8 months ago :) Nervous and excited but hopeful that being on holiday over ovulation time with help us catch quickly!


----------



## Banana2012

Trying2012 said:


> That sounds like you are managing to cover everything Banana, hope you catch it this month!
> 
> I woke up this morning, with butterflies thinking eeep its July and July is the date that we have been talking about since we got married 8 months ago :) Nervous and excited but hopeful that being on holiday over ovulation time with help us catch quickly!

Thank you :thumbup: And I have everything crossed that your relaxing holiday will do the trip!

On the opposite end of the scale to a relaxing holiday,I am off on school camp with a class of 10 and 11 year olds tomorrow - I am expecting a week of very disturbed sleep (and lots of rain!). I don't think I'll have much internet signal whilst I'm there,but will catch up once I'm back!


----------



## Banana2012

*do the trick !


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Well I hope we both get our BFP soon enough!
My CM was a little different this time... I'm not sure if it's because normally we use protection or something. But we'll see how it goes! 
Oh! Well have fun at camp! At least that will give you something to occupy your mind with!


----------



## NurseSooz

Happy TTC July Trying2012!! :happydance: Get down on it chick and most importantly - have fun, relax and enjoy your holiday - v important for those wee eggs. Good luck!

Banana and Luvbug - Fingers crossed you've caught your eggs first time! You'll be symptom spotting like crazy - anything so far? Good luck! Hope your school camp isn't too chaotic banana. 

Annaki - you're not out until the witch shows - stay positive!

This weekend was so so tough and bittersweet. It was gorgeous to see how beautiful my niece is and how happy my SIL is but it just made my heart ache with all the unknown we're going through. Day 11 and not a clue when I'll ovulate :cry: I got in such a state last month I'm taking a mOnth out from doing any form of charting and OPKs and just going at it every second day...sigh.

Big Hugs all :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Turns out we have wifi here,so can pop on briefly! 

Sooz,big hugs :hugs:

As for me,got my positive OPK last night (still positive this morning),but only DTD Friday and Saturday evening in the end. Hoping it's enough but who knows :shrug:

xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

So far I've just been gassy and have had dull cramping the past couple days. I'm really bad at this waiting game... I'm not looking forward to waiting for two weeks :haha: It's going to be rough, but I know it'll be here soon enough.


----------



## annaki

Nurse Sooz - thanks but I think I am defo out! Not even counting it as our first TTC month. There has been plenty of practicing though since! Had a lovely relaxing holiday away from it all. I must be about 10lb heavy with all the food and drink!

Got my fingers crossed for you all the BFPs will come soon x


----------



## annaki

Ps we have free wifi in our room Banana! I am an early riser and DH not so it has been nice to have x


----------



## Banana2012

The practising sounds good,Annaki :haha:

I'm loving the free wifi,it's keeping me sane! Was up 'til 1am last night and up again at 6.30...yawn! The joy of school camps! It's been good though,as I''ve not had time to think about the two week wait so far!


----------



## Trying2012

Hello ladies! It's a little quiet in here, hope everyone is okay? 

Haven't seen CC for a few days, hope you are okay mrs xx 

Sooz, I think that sounds like a plan, it's very easy to obsess about everything especially when you are first learning your cycles and learning how to spot the signs of ovulation. Once you have a handle on that it becomes slightly easier in the days running up to ovulation. Fingers crossed though, BD'ing ever other day will catch that little egg this month for you! 

Good luck for this month to everyone else, especially those in the tww :happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

Hey Trying! How's your journey going so far?! Baby dust to you missy! :hugs:

CC is taking some time-out from posting to chill and gather her thoughts but she said she'd come back soon :happydance:

I'm on cd13 and not even a hint of ovulation in sight sadly :cry: sticky cm and not a twinge or niggle. I'm a bit fed up of this no-ovulation game. It definitely didn't happen last month so I don't know what to expect/do. I'm still taking my agnus castus and EPO morning and night.


----------



## J04NN4

Hello lovely ladies, how are you all doing? Lots of BDing? Who's in the 2WW now and when will you be testing?

Sooz, this might sound like a weird question but do you know if/what symptoms you get when you OV? Because I never had ANY. Maybe I'm just really out of sync with my body but seriously, I never noticed any of the symptoms, no CM, nothing. I tried temping and that was a disaster. It was only when I got a fertility monitor thingy that I had any sign of OV at all - and even when I was getting 'peak' on that so I knew I was ovulating and I knew when to look I STILL didn't notice any symptoms. Maybe you just don't get much to show for it?


----------



## NurseSooz

J04NN4 I've longed for someone to say that :hugs: I've not had any symptoms at all - absolute diddly squat. My cm doesn't change and tbh there's not much of it...I guess the every second day thing is our best bet? :cry:

How's your avocado? Are you going to find out if it's a blue or pink avocado?


----------



## Trying2012

If it helps Ive been tracking cycles and cm for 6 months, only actually noticed it about 3 months ago, first few months did'nt have a clue. :( 

I'm still only at the start of my journey. AF has just cleared off so that's always a good thing, I can ovulate anything between CD14 & 20 judging by the last 6 months so will just need to go with the flow on holiday :) flying off on Saturday but do have wifi and I think I may be on here for a little sanity around ovulation time! 

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## NurseSooz

One of my friends has given birth to a beautiful baby girl and I feel broken. :cry:


----------



## J04NN4

Oh Sooz, sweetheart, I know how you feel. My best friend announced she was pregnant last November when I was really struggling with the broodiness/waiting and I honestly thought I'd never get over it and never be able to face her and her baby. But now she's had him and we've had in depth discussions about episiotomy scars, nipples and post baby poops! It won't take you long, I'm sure of it, and you'll have a fab advice giver in her. There's nothing like a close friend who's been through it all recently. My mum's amazing and very open but there's still obviously some things I wouldn't discuss with her - and of course a lot of her advice is quite outdated now as it changes so quickly. It will get better, I promise.

I think it's definitely best you stick to the every other day thingy and try not to worry too much about ovulation. As I say I had literally no symptoms and I'm sure I can't be the only one. Even if you're not ovulating yet, I know it's taking longer than you wanted but it really doesn't mean there's anything wrong - our bodies are very tricky things and BC can really confuse them. Hang in there.

Oooh Trying you might get a holiday baby! How exciting. Nice that holidays will probably coincide with OV too, lucky thing! Lots of time to BD and hopefully a lovely conception to look back on :haha:

Edit: Oh and no we won't be finding out baby's sex, I want a surprise and - no offense to anyone else - but I personally hate the fact that if we know everyone will buy either blue or pink!


----------



## Jaynie82

Oh can I join!!


----------



## Trying2012

Jaynie82 said:


> Oh can I join!!


Off course, the more the merrier!!


----------



## Trying2012

Sooz - big big :hug: I know it doesn't help but it will be your time soon and as Jo4nn4 says then you will have a bestie who you can get advice from :) keep faith Hun xx 

Jo4nn4 - fingers crossed I should ovulate between 14th and 19th and not back of holiday until 21st so am hoping the more relaxed BD'ing will help matters :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

How is everyone doing? 

AFM.. I haven't been feeling to good lately. Been having heartburn ( which I barely ever have ), my stomach has been feeling weird, I have been sleeping really weird, I'm tired, and my back hurts lower and upper. boooooo :-( Hopefully this will stop real quick.


----------



## NurseSooz

Sounds like 2ww symptoms Luvbug! You may have caught a first time egg! Fingers crossed! Can you not do an early test yet?

Hope those on holiday are having a lovely time! One week of work left then it's our turn! How's your first cycle going so far Trying?

How's avocado land J04NN4? Thanks for being so lovely. I can't ever imagine it being me. It feels to unreal for us to ever get a BFP - you know that feeling you get about something when you just think "that's destined not to happen". For instance - we booked a holiday to mull last year and it fell through as we were conned but deep down I knew we wouldn't go to mull. Just had that not-meant-to-happen feeling. It's weird. I have had some really down times over the last few days.
This morning I could have sworn I saw EWCM. I did an opk and for the first time ever a line actually appeared. I've never had a line before but it certainly wasn't as dark as the control line. Any thoughts as to what this means? 

Urgh fed up! Bloomin rain n'all - hope none of you lovelies have been affected by the crazy weather xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hopefully!!! Today I've had really sore bbs. Hopefully they're all a sign. I think I might test a few days early... I feel like it might too early to test today. I think I'll test Monday or Tuesday. fx this is it! 
I hope things get better for you sooz. That's terrible that you got conned out of your vacation last year.


----------



## Trying2012

Sooz retest today!!! Looks like you are ovulating soon. I get a faint second line then next day normally but darker. 

Watch out for ewcm each time you wipe today too. 

Just a flying visit from me as enjoying the sun in Spain, good luck everyone.


----------



## annaki

I have got the digital clear blue OPKs. They are more expensive but you can't go wrong with the smiley face!


----------



## NurseSooz

Positive OPK!!! I wish I could upload pics from my iPhone!! Does that mean I ovulate today?


----------



## Trying2012

^^^^ whoohooo!!! 

Had to jump back on to see if you had tested again. Positive opk means ovulation in the next 12-24/36 hours do get :sex:!!! 

So pleased you've got a positive!


----------



## Banana2012

Ah,so pleased for you Sooz! Get baby dancing!

Trying,hope you're having a lovely holiday!

And Mrs Luvbug,that all sounds very positive! Fingers crossed!

As for me,trying to keep my mind off the TWW. No symptoms as yet,but I thought I had loads last month and nothing came of it,so trying not to think about them too much this month! Can't wait for a week on Tuesday when AF is due - trying to be positive and think that even if we don't get a BFP,we can at least get the ball rolling on a new cycle. What will be will be, I guess!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

yay sooz!!!!!!! Better get to :sex:

And fx for you banana!! Hopefully July is a lucky month!


----------



## NurseSooz

That's my attitude banana! Fingers crossed for you though - you can never tell. I went to a website about 2ww and some girls got a BFP the cycle they had no symptoms when previously they'd had loads so keep positive! 

Thanks so much Trying! Hope Spain is giving you plenty time to BD!

I don't know if those tests mean I'm truly ovulating but we put in a good days BD-Ing! Are you supposed to carry BD after its positive? I'm new to this ovulating game as it definitely didn't happen for us last cycle. At least I've got the reassurance my body is trying to do something. Can you get a positive opk and not ovulate?

Hope you had a lovely (but soggy) weekend ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

NurseSooz said:


> I don't know if those tests mean I'm truly ovulating but we put in a good days BD-Ing! Are you supposed to carry BD after its positive? I'm new to this ovulating game as it definitely didn't happen for us last cycle. At least I've got the reassurance my body is trying to do something. Can you get a positive opk and not ovulate?
> 
> Hope you had a lovely (but soggy) weekend ladies! :hugs:

I think the advice is to BD for 48 hours after your positive OPK. In all likelihood,you''ve probably already done enough,but I think the extra 48 hours just covers all bases. 

I think you can get positive OPKs and not ovulate,but it seems like a good sign that it's different to last cycle? Fingers crossed!

Good luck lovely!


----------



## J04NN4

Yaaaaaay! Aw Sooz I'm so chuffed for you - there you go, your body got round to it eventually :haha: I think it is possible to get a positive OPK and not ovulate - it measures lutenising hormone (sp?) which triggers ovulation, not ovulation itself if you know what I mean. But I don't think that's all that common and as Banana said it's an improvement on last month either way.

It all sounds so positive here for everyone!!! Maybe some :bfp:'s this month?! I certainly hope so. Does anyone have testing dates in mind?


----------



## Banana2012

I certainly hope we get some BFPs this month - I have everything crossed for us all :thumbup:

As for testing,my head is telling me to wait for the day AF is due (Tues 17th), but realistically I might start testing on Saturday morning! I would be 11 DPO by then. I'm away on the Sunday morning though,so may test Sat then Monday. On the other hand,if I don't feel the overwhelming urge to test"then I'll hold out until the Monday or Tuesday! Generally feeling more chilled out this 2ww, so hoping I may be able to hold off!

What about the rest of you?

Jo4nn4,I can't believe you're 17 weeks already!


----------



## NurseSooz

So exciting banana! Everything crossed for you! Maybe make a compromise and test 12DPO?

Luvbug have you tested yet?

Hope you're having a lovely holiday Trying!

J04NN4 you've upgrades to an onion - thanks for rooting for me (no pun intended). I'd love to join you soon. Nearly halfway for you - that must feel so weird!!

I think I'm probably 2DPO as I got fainter lines on my opks yesterday (although still jumped on OH...). Not sure how you judge DPO when you get a positive opk! 2ww for me I guess! Finges crossed! This is my first proper 2ww as I don't think I've ovulated until now so I'm trying to be sensible and not get my hopes up too much!


----------



## annaki

Hi Ladies this month seems to be dragging! Hurry up ovulation we want to get cracking! 

So pleased about your positive OPK Sooz! I have everything crossed for all of you!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

So, I tested this morning... :bfn: 
Now I'm slowly starting to doubt myself and all of the symptoms I've had.... thinking they were all in my head. I know it's still a little early though. I"m not going to test again until Thursday or Friday.


----------



## NurseSooz

Och Luvbug, that's lame :hugs: - give it a few days. Loads of girlies don't get their BFP until 16dpo. Have to say I'm getting less symptoms now I'm chilled out - I had loads last cycle.

Hope ov gets shifting for you Annaki! 

Not sure how to calculate what DPO I am - does it go by when the positive opk was?


----------



## annaki

I believe so Sooz.


----------



## Banana2012

Hugs,Luvbug - I know it's hard,but 10 DPO really is very early to get a BFP. There's definitely still time xxx


----------



## Banana2012

And Sooz,I think the positive OPK gives you a rough idea - so you probably OVed either that day or the day after xxx


----------



## NurseSooz

You're all quiet...is that cos we're either waiting to ov or in the 2ww? :happydance:

I'm 3dpo or there abouts =)


----------



## Jaynie82

Waiting!!


----------



## Trying2012

Popping on from holidays :) hope everyone is well. I'm showing lots of signs today that ovulation will be happening soon :happydance:


----------



## Banana2012

I'm feeling very impatient today,just want to know one way or another!


----------



## NurseSooz

That's so exciting Trying! Get ready to put in some serious BD hours!! Good luck and have fun!!

Poor banana :hugs: I really hope you've caught that wee micro-egg. I'm 3dpo - Really don't think it's happened for us this cycle. I've just got a feeling that this isn't the one. Not long til testing now though Banana - exciting!


----------



## Banana2012

Funnily enough Sooz,I feel the same - I just don't feel like this will be our cycle. Maybe it's just our minds trying to protect us?! 

Being kept really busy at work this week (dress rehearsal for our big end of year production is on Friday and also packing up my classroom ready for our move to Birmingham!),and off to London for the weekend with hubby,so hoping that time will fly now until AF is due.

The TWW is rubbish,isn't it?!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I'm getting more and more impatient. AF is due to come Saturday, so I'm being impatient and I want an answer.... if its a negative I just want AF and we'll move on to next cycle lol. :wacko:

Good Luck girls!


----------



## annaki

I am waiting for Ov!! Is dragging! Really wish we had tried while we were on holiday now. I keep looking at my calendar on my 'What to Expect' app and wishing the days away haha. Anyone else use any really good apps? I like that one as it gives the EDD . Also like the Women Log one .


----------



## NurseSooz

Poor Annaki - hurry up ov! I use woman log pro as I find it really simple to use - (I also like the pretty purple flowers!).

Have you tried testing again Luvbug? Have you got any signs of AF coming?

The 2ww is SO lame Banana! Hopefully you'll be kept well occupied and distracted with all your end of term, moving and londoning! I really want to see the Harry Potter studios - how sad am I?! We're off narrowboating as of Saturday. I'll be 6dpo by then so my week away will help me chill until the next Sunday. However as you say I have a guy feeling this isn't our round. What's your plans in London town?


----------



## J04NN4

Ooh lots of waiting. Well done for your patience ladies, you're all doing very well. If it helps with your countdowns at all I got a definite stark white negative at 9dpo then a *very* faint positive at 11dpo (that's still pretty early though I think so until the witch is here you're not out!). We BD'd 2 days before OV and then didn't again that cycle as I got a stomach bug :haha: . And I had a 'feeling' it'd take me ages and ages to conceive, the doctor had told me to be patient too as I have PCOS then all it took was one split condom! Don't give up hope :hugs:

Ooh good luck with your move Banana! What are you up to in London, anything exciting? How is your holiday Luvbug? Lots of time to catch that eggy I hope! Sooz I went to the Harry Potter Studio Tour for my birthday in May and it was *amazing*. My hubby's put some pics on Flickr if you fancy a nose (although you may not want to ruin the surprise!): https://www.flickr.com/photos/synchronium/sets/72157630270785190/ I can't recommend it highly enough but then I am a Potter obsessive :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

Those pics are beyond exciting and awesome! I'm so jealous! I get so disappointed when I have dreams about being a hogwarts and then I wake up si disappointed that it isn't true - what a geek!


You're so lovely J04NN4 and you give us so much hope. We BD'd 2 days before, on the day and the day after. Can only hope! No 2ww symptoms at all so far! Did you have any? Hope you and your wee onion are well! :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Haha me too! Embarrassing confession time - I woke up one morning after a Hogwarts dream and said to my husband in a genuinely really upset voice 'I wish I was Hermione' :cry: I was half asleep but I meant it too :haha:

Aw thank you sweetie, I'm really glad to hear it as I do sometimes worry my presence here is inappropriate. I still feel like one of the summer/first timers though! I'm not really sure about symptoms to be honest, I did feel weird but as I say I got a really nasty stomach bug what turned out to be just a few days after conception so I don't know what was that and what was pregnancy. I had pretty achey boobs but that's not unusual for me with PMS anyway. So no, nothing concrete!

We're doing well thanks - lots of movement starting in the last few days which is lovely. I have a journal now which I update sporadically as I'd rather not post loads here (until you're all preggers too that is!).

Have you spoke to CC at all? Is she OK? How are you doing? You seem a lot more positive this cycle which is lovely to see :flower:


----------



## Banana2012

Very excited about London - going to see Wicked on Saturday,can't wait! Would love to go to the Harry Potter studios too,I'm another Harry Potter fan :thumbup:

I really enjoy hearing from you Jo4nn4 - it reminds me that a BFP can and will happen! Don't feel like you shouldn't be here or post here,as I'm sure no one feels like that :flower:

Enjoy your holiday,Sooz - the relaxation couldn't come at a better time,I bet! Very much looking forward to the school summer hols starting next Thursday for the exact same reason!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I tested again this morning :bfn: :wacko:

No signs of AF yet, usually I get them the day before- so we'll see what tomorrow brings. I have one more test. I will test tomorrow and then if it's another :bfn: then I'll just assume AF is coming. If she doesn't come this weekend, I'll test again Monday.

I'm really looking forward to this weekend. My birthday is Sunday, and DH is graduating from fire academy on Saturday so we have family coming into town which will be nice and will take my mind off of things. 

Glad to see you all are doing good!


----------



## Banana2012

Ah,happy birthday Luvbug :thumbup: Hope you have a lovely weekend,and try your best to keep positive - if AF comes,there's always next cycle...still got my fingers crossed that you'll get your BFP though xxx


----------



## annaki

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Luvbug! I am off For a flutter at the races today! Can't wait!


----------



## Trying2012

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Luvbug :) 

Well ladies that's me officially into my first ever tww :happydance: still another week left on holiday so am hoping that helps with symptom spotting. Tmi but we have had so much :sex: in the run up to ovulation that I'm now worried that if we don't catch this month that there is something wrong and that I would never be able to keep up with that level of BD'ing :rofl: 

Honestly us woman are our own worse enemy! Always worrying about something.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Thank you for the happy birthdays ladies! 

AF came yesterday. Well Thursday night at 11:00 ( two days early- which NEVER happens ).... woke me up and I felt so sick. SO, I'm on to cycle #2. I'm going to try to have a more relaxed approach because symptom spotting gets my hopes up way too much! BUT, I'm just glad to be out of the tww lol. I'm very impatient :haha:. SO, I will be testing at the very end of July again. Maybe it'll be the lucky one! 

Good Luck to all the girlies waiting to test!! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Banana2012

Good luck,Trying! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!

Luvbug,sorry about AF - but at least it came sooner so you can get cracking with the next cycle ASAP! Positive thoughts for July. How are you feeling about it all?

As for me,tested just now and BFN. I suspected as much so no big surprise,but still feel gutted. AF is due Tuesday,and I have slight cramps starting,so don't think it will be long 'til my next cycle starts. Trying to keep positive - we only got to BD twice during OV time this cycle,and both of those were at the beginning of my fertile time (so not right around OV), and it's been pretty stressful with hubby being away on work. Hoping that next cycle,when we're back together and in our new home,might be our time. Cross fingers!


----------



## annaki

Aww Banana, always next cycle. I know what you mean about trying to fit BD in when there is all sorts going off! I O this coming weekend and out of the of the 5 days I am most fertile I am working 4 of them, and they are 13 hour shifts! Not ideal for baby making...


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> Good luck,Trying! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!
> 
> Luvbug,sorry about AF - but at least it came sooner so you can get cracking with the next cycle ASAP! Positive thoughts for July. How are you feeling about it all?
> 
> As for me,tested just now and BFN. I suspected as much so no big surprise,but still feel gutted. AF is due Tuesday,and I have slight cramps starting,so don't think it will be long 'til my next cycle starts. Trying to keep positive - we only got to BD twice during OV time this cycle,and both of those were at the beginning of my fertile time (so not right around OV), and it's been pretty stressful with hubby being away on work. Hoping that next cycle,when we're back together and in our new home,might be our time. Cross fingers!

Honestly I had my melt down Thursday after AF started. I'm feeling better about it now, but that initial shock of not getting it this cycle was hard. I know that there is always next time and DH was very nice and comforting. But it was really upsetting. Now, I am excited for this next cycle. I'm going to try and be a little more relaxed with this next cycle.


----------



## Banana2012

Hope you manage to squeeze in some :sex: this weekend,Annaki! Lots of baby dust coming your way!

Luvbug,glad you're feeling more positive now.

AF came for me this morning,a day earlier than expected. Feel a bit rubbish,but feeling grateful that I at least wasn't kept waiting! So onto next cycle,and lets hope it's a lucky one :thumbup:


----------



## NurseSooz

Hello ladies. 9dpo (cd26) for me and last night I started brown cm and it has carried on throughout today. AF has started mega early or my body is trying to get into 28 day cycle. I guess I'm also out this cycle and have just had a good cry about it. I'm totally devistated tbh as I was so happy that my body had done something right getting my positive opk. I knew this wasn't our cycle but the fact she has had the nerve to show so early (while we're on holiday) just breaks me. To everyone that's lucked-pit this cycle - I completely feel your heartache and hope next cycle is "your one". To those still waiting - best of luck and I hope that witch doesn't arrive for you.

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## annaki

Sorry to hear Sooz - Keep positive for the next cycle. See it as a good thing If your cycle is now near enough 28 days.

It's our first cycle this month and I must say I am not expecting much with it being our first. I realise just from reading on here that it takes time. Fingers crossed though and lots of baby dust!

Not sure how I am going to cope through 2ww. Will have to come on here lots I reckon as I will be driving myself crazy!

Has anyone heard from Chickenchaser a lately?


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Girls I'm here, well and kicking:haha: I'm sorry I abandoned you all, I just needed to get away from it all after last cycles disappointment. We have been away for a couple of weeks to the most amazing adults only resort in Mexico and we have renewed our married in a way. We spent a lot of time talking and we both agree that we have been taking each other for granted a lot and want it to stop. We have been together for 17 years so it is no surprise but even so it isn't right. So we stood on the beach at sunset and renewed out promises to each other. We have agreed to spend more quality time together and enjoy making our family. If it doesn't happen then we are just going to spend the rest of our lives enjoying each other and staying in very expensive adults only hotels like we did last week.:cloud9::haha:

The down fall of this is I wont be on B&B as much as I'm cutting down my internet usage, but you all seemed to manage without me. Thanks for the lovely messages, it was lovely to know you all care and were worried about me. I love you all you have all been so supportive. I will still keep popping in, I wont be disappearing all together, but we need to look at the big picture. I was so sorry to read that the witch has showed up for so many of you. I really thought I was going to be coming back to a BFP. Never mind onwards and upwards.

Hugs to you all:hugs:


----------



## annaki

Aww CC. Renewing your wedding vows sounds lovely. Me and hubs have been together 11 years and we already take each other for granted so I can so understand what you mean. Sometimes you get caught up with your own busy life you forget to appreciate your partner. 

Enjoy your time together. The Internet is evil when it comes to taking up your time. I am terrible for it. My iPad is never far away from me. I'm such a junkie. I suppose when I have a LO that will have to change! Pop on when you can and take care. Fingers crossed for your BFP x


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw, banana, and sooz... I'm sorry to hear about af! 
Now we're all off to the next on!

CC- that sounds beautiful! It sounds like you guys had a great time and really did some soul searching! That's always good! It's always good to put yourself first!


----------



## Banana2012

Hugs,Sooz - but you can come and join me in your next cycle,sounds like our bodies are pretty much working in tandem!

CC,your holiday sounds amazing! I know what you mean about taking each other for granted,living apart for a couple of months has been really good for us in that respect (although I can't wait for it to be over next week!). We'll be thinking of you,even if you're not around as often.

Eeek Annaki,good luck! And you never know,you could be the lucky one!

I'm suffering from serious end-of-term madness,everything is just crazy this week! Not all bad though,as it means that this week is flying,which brings me closer to OV without even really noticing! Just want to get cracking again and feel like I'm doing something positive!


----------



## NurseSooz

:hugs: banana and Luvbug! My lovely cycle sisters - I think I'd be going mad if you weren't all here. My AF remains as brown cm on wiping but I think it's too heavy for an implant bleed. Not heavy enough to use supplies and no cramps but I just know its AF - I knew all along this wasn't our cycle. You chickies doing anything different this cycle? I'm considering trying preconception multi vits. Just so p**sed off considering we got a positive opk!

Holiday is lovely even though we've had a few rain showers. I've finally read "call the midwife" and got tons of my cross stitch done. I had a good sob in the boat loo yesterday and now I'm kinda accepting I'm on cycle 3!

How's your cycle journey going Annaki?

Lovely to see you back CC - sounds like your mental break and sorting
Your thoughts was the best thing for you both. At least you and your DH are on track and you both know your love is so strong. V important basis for having a family. Will miss seeing you here but your marriage is a million more times important than the Internet! At the mo' I think my DH appreciates that I can mouth off here about TTC and not bore him senseless with chat about cm and opks!

Keep strong and stay sane girls :flower:


----------



## NurseSooz

Posted twice by accident so I'll just use this post to say 'Thankyou' for your support everyone:flower:


----------



## J04NN4

Yay welcome back CC! That sounds just lovely, I'm so happy for you. I look forward to updates when you get chance, keep in touch but of course you and DH come first. I work online too so I know where you're coming from re: internet obsessions, it can get a bit much sometimes. Much love :hugs:

I'm sorry to hear AF has arrived for so many of you, onwards and upwards though! You're all still so early on in your TTC journey though, I'm sure it won't be long for any of you and there's nothing to worry about health wise. I can't wait to have lots of bump buddies!

I can't imagine what you're going through and it's so hard to sound reassuring without sounding dismissive so I hope my comments come across in the right way. Lots of cuddles to all! Brit ladies, make the most of the crappy weather and get snuggled up :sex::haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

J04NN4 we always appreciate your thoughts and words. You're the one who gives us hope.
lovely to se you've upgraded to a sweet potato!
My thoughts at the mo - 
Having another failed cycle is so so painful. It makes me feel like giving up tbh and I almost feel like the heartache isn't worth it. I guess you have to suck it up and get on but it doesn't stop the pain at seeing repeated BFNs. Tbh I never even got to that stage this cycle since my spotting started at 8dpo and has continued on. AF has not taken off and I don't have cramps but tbh I wish she'd just get here properly so i can move on again.

Positive thoughts to all my lovelies :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

Ladies just popping by to say hello, still on holiday back on Saturday. No symptoms to report from me so far :( 

Lovely to see you back CC, your holiday sounds amazing and can totally understand your wish to not be online as much. 

Sooz, sorry to hear this isn't your cycle, please don't lose hope :hugs: 

Banana, hope end of term week has been painless!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

This cycle we're just going to change up out method. I think we're going to :sex: every other night for next couple weeks starting tonight. It's frustrating because before we were trying and I was tracking my cm I thought I knew when I was ovulating.... and we should have caught it this last cycle. But while trying to track it this last cycle, it seemed completely different! So, before I jump in to the OPK's and such, we're going to try to change up the BD'ing. If that doesn't work, then the next cycle we will start to use the OPK's. I really don't want to have to use the OPK's because I know how I get and I tend to obsess about things. And I know once we start with the OPK's, I know I'm going to obsess and stress out. I feel a little more relaxed this cycle too, maybe because they hype of it being our first cycle is done and over. But I haven't been obsessivly looking at websites and such- which makes me feel way better and less stressed. Hopefully I can continue it for the rest of the cycle. 

Sooz, I completely feel you on it being painful. I was hopeful we got it on our first cycle, but wasn't quite expecting it. But once AF started I balled. I thought I would be ok with getting AF and having to move on to the next cycle, but when it actually happened... it was heartbreaking. And my poor DH. Bless his heart he tries to comfort me, but this is one thing that he just can't know I how I feel, and can't understand. I mean I'm sure it's upsetting for him as well, but it's hard to explain to him why I was so upset and such. I'm doing good now, but that first initial shock was really hard.

I also wanted to say thank you to you lovely ladies. I would be going crazy without you and your support! You ladies are amazing!


----------



## NurseSooz

Hope you're having a lovely and relaxing holiday Trying! Too early for symptoms but maybe nearly possible implantation time? Best thing is to chill and wait until next weekend to test.

Your plan sounds good Luvbug. I'm going to try opks as we were BD-Ing every other day and didn't catch it. I did get a positive opk last month but didn't BD the day before it and only BD'd one day after so I guess it wasn't enough. I recommend totally chilling - you could probably do an opk if you sense you're ovulating just to check? 

I don't know what we're going to do. I'm in the stage of feelIng a bit lost and helpless. Last day of narrowboating tomorrow so I'm determined to enjoy it.

Xxx


----------



## annaki

Hello Ladies! 

I should Ov this Saturday, had ovarian pain yesterday so did an OPK and it was negative (like I expected!). Going to do another OPK tomorrow and Saturday. Gonna try and fit BD in somewhere around my double shifts :-s.

I see a lot of you are becoming disheartened (and I'm sure I will be if it doesn't happen instantly!) but try and stay positive. It is only early days in out journeys and It will happen! 

Sooz, could the bleeding not be implantation bleeding if it is light and not like a normal period?

X


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

NurseSooz said:


> Hope you're having a lovely and relaxing holiday Trying! Too early for symptoms but maybe nearly possible implantation time? Best thing is to chill and wait until next weekend to test.
> 
> Your plan sounds good Luvbug. I'm going to try opks as we were BD-Ing every other day and didn't catch it. I did get a positive opk last month but didn't BD the day before it and only BD'd one day after so I guess it wasn't enough. I recommend totally chilling - you could probably do an opk if you sense you're ovulating just to check?
> 
> I don't know what we're going to do. I'm in the stage of feelIng a bit lost and helpless. Last day of narrowboating tomorrow so I'm determined to enjoy it.
> 
> Xxx

Hopefully it will work. And ya, I didn't think about testing just to check. I'm not too sure how they work though :haha:
I really hope whatever you guys decide to do works. Have you guys been using OPK's or will this be your first cycle using them?
BUT, I'm so glad we have each other. None of my friends or family know we're trying so it's really nice to talk about it.


----------



## Banana2012

So the school year is over! Spent the day snuggled up on the sofa with my cats, a lovely relief after this week! Yesterday was really sad at school, I love the staff and kids and wouldn't even have contemplated leaving if it wasn't for hubby's job - lots of tears all round :( I know it'll be fine and I'll settle into our new home in time, but feel really quite rubbish about it at the moment. It didn't help that there's been 3 pregnancy announcements over the last few weeks, and it just made me think how lovely that would have been for it to be me, and to have a brilliant group of friends and such a close community around me. Oh well...nothing I can do about it, so just need to grin and bear it!

Trying, hope you enjoy your last day of holiday!

Sooz, any progress on the spotting/bleeding?

Luvbug, not too long for you 'til OV time - best of luck and lots of baby dust!

I'm not planning on doing anything different this month, except more :sex: as hubby and I will actually be living in the same place :haha: Still taking pre-conception multi-vitamins, and will continue to use OPKs (although things seem to be pretty regular with my OVing, I think I just like the sense of reassurance they give me). I am debating not testing until AF is due to arrive this time though - I just found it really depressing last cycle, and think it might be better not to put that stress on myself this time. We'll see - I have a bunch of internet cheapie tests in the cupboard, so may not be able to resist! I'm hoping that being less stressed this cycle may make a difference, as I have found the last month at school a pretty crazy time! Here's hoping...

Good luck and lots of hugs to everybody, wherever you are in your cycles/pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## Banana2012

Annaki, any sign of a positive OPK yet? xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Are you a teacher banana?

That's nice that you guys will be living together now!


----------



## Banana2012

Yep,I teach Primary (so 4-11 years old). Pretty tiring and stressful,but I do love the summer holidays!


----------



## annaki

Did OPK today, it was a negative. But I am expecting a positive tomorrow if my body is as regular as I think it is  We are making sure we are getting the BDs in this month anyway! As by the time you get a positive OPK it's near the end of the fertile window isn't it? We have tried our best so far!

Soo jealous of you guys with the holidays off! Not having any time off til after the school holidays now. :-(


----------



## Banana2012

Sounds like you are doing all you can - fingers crossed! I do feel very lucky to have such a long holiday :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> Yep,I teach Primary (so 4-11 years old). Pretty tiring and stressful,but I do love the summer holidays!

Well that's neat! I'm sure it can be rough sometimes. So you're moving? WIll you be teaching where you're moving?


----------



## NurseSooz

Happy holidays Banana! Best of luck with your move - are you looking forward to it? Once your settled your stress levels will drop and hopefully you'll be in perfect TTC territory. Hope you're moving to somewhere lovely. Good luck with the move and enjoy the increased :sex:

Hope you get a positive today Annaki! Happy :sex: to you!!

Luvbug I tend to test around the time I think I'm ov-Ing just to reassure myself. My first positive was last month. I think this time I'm going to do OPKs for longer to monitor my cycle. I'm determined not to temp as I'd just obsessive.

On our way home from our holiday. It's been so relaxing but I could've done without the heartache. Spotting a bit heavier and woke up with bad cramps this morning. With my weird cycles etc I think I'll make an appt with the GP to discuss hormone bloods. I'm feeling mentally god-awful today which I'd also a string indicator AF will soon kick-in big style. 

Hugs to all and stay sane :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies just popping in to check on you :thumbup: I came in last night and wrote you a lovely long post but them B&B went down so I lost it:shrug:

Good luck to everyone with there next cycle and keep your chin up :hugs:

Good luck with your move Banana, it will be so good to be back living with DH and so better for BD.

Sooz :hugs: I'm sorry things still haven't settled down for you, I thought it was all getting sorted.

As for me I'm in my 2WW and obviously had loads of time and chance to BD while in Mexico. Our hotel has been voted in the top ten romantic hotels in the world so if that didn't do it i don't know what would :haha: However I haven't had any OV symptoms and didn't get a positive OPK but I also think I missed it because of having a good time. So only time will tell.

If AF doesn't show next weekend I will be testing on Monday, so let see :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

CC - it's great that your sounding so much more chilled and positive. Mexico sounds awesome and hopefully you've caught a wee Mexican bean! Good luck! AF started with vengeance today so that me officially in round 3. Haven't a clue what day that makes me though as I've been spotting for the past 4 days!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Sooz CD1 is the day AF starts properly not the days you have spotting. So for you today would be CD1.


----------



## NurseSooz

Thanks CC I've looked everywhere for confirmation of that! xx


----------



## Banana2012

Luvbug,I will still be teaching - have a new job set up in a school only about a 10 minute drive from our new house,which should be good! Much more convenient than my last school,which was a 35 minute drive away at best.

Sooz,I'm not sure how I feel about it at the moment! Feel very sad to be leaving friends,but also excited that we'll have a lovely house with a garden etc - much better than our current 1st floor flat with no outdoor space,and so much more suited to having a family :thumbup: Glad AF has started properly now - at least you can focus on the next cycle. Good luck if you do decide to go to the docs,it can't hurt and may well put your mind at rest.

CC - sending lots of baby dust your way lovely!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Well that'll be a nice change Banana. WIll you be teaching the same age group? 

Sooz, I think I"m going to look into those if nothing happens this cycle. Then we'll try them. 

On a side note, tomorrow ( the 22nd ) is our 1 year anniversary. I was out all day today and when I got home my hubby had put candles all over, got roses and made chocolate covered strawberries. I was so surprised! He's too sweet! :cloud9:


----------



## Banana2012

Ahh,how lovely is your hubby?! Bless him! And congratulations on your anniversary!

My new class will be a year younger than my current one,they'll be 9 and 10. Not my favourite age,would prefer to be teaching Y2 or Y3 (ages 6-8),but it at least gets me started in a new school.


----------



## Trying2012

Just back from holidays ladies so I'll be back around a little more often. 

There has been too much going on to respond to everything but I hope everyone is found okay! 

Banana good luck for your move :) 

Luvbug happy 1st anniversary! What a lovely surprise from your hubby :kiss:

Sooz, lots of :dust: for you for this cycle, I would agree with doing OPKs for slighty longer just to get used to them and with them I always feel that I am on the look out for the other ovulation signs too. 

CC, looks like we are quite similar in days within the tww, lots of :dust: to you too :) 

As for me, our holiday was lovely, we had lots and lots of time for :sex: around ovulation time so fingers crossed we will have caught a Spanish bean though I don't feel like we have, I suppose though it's actually hard to tell isn't it! I am having what to me feels like some AF coming signs but it is way to early for that (hopefully) so I will just need to wait and see. My LP is normally 13days so AF should be due around next Thursday.


----------



## NurseSooz

Welcome back Trying! Lovely to see you've had an awesome time. Hopefully relaxation was exactly what you needed to catch your bean! Are you straight back to work or do you have more time off? Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. 

Luvbug you have an awesome hubby! That's so immensely sweet! I'd have cried if it were me! Happy anniversary! I stayed off having a POAS habit last cycle but this is round 3 and we want to really get serious about TTC. 

Banana sounds like youve found your "grown up" house! So exciting! You'll have to get a lawnmower now - how grown up! :lol: hope you settle quickly and make lots of new friends.

I'm feeling pretty lame but don't want to send out lame vibes do we'll just say I'm surviving! Meeting one of my girly friends for lunch today in a funky 50's diner. I'm sure I'll pick up but im struggling to stay positive and having a confidence crisis. Best of luck and positive thoughts to all you girls in the 2ww or waiting to ovulate. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

It was really sweet, I woke up this morning to some more wonderful flowers and a card that made me cry! We had a wonderful day! 

Banana, that sounds fun still. And at least you're in a new school and still have a job! Maybe you'll be able to to work your way to the other ages! Have you taught those ages before? Or do you just like kids that age so you figured you'd like to teach them?

Sooz, don't get too down! It's good to spend time around your friends when you're feeling sad. Hopefully it'll happen soon for you! Good for you on staying off your POAS habit! 

Trying.... fx'ed for you!!!!!


----------



## Trying2012

Aww Luvbug, that sounds like an ace day :)

I am setting myself up for a slap from you all, tested this morning using an Internet cheapie and it was a :bfn: got myself so disappointed, not only with the result but the fact that I tested :( I had promised myself to not test early but really couldn't help it :dohh:


----------



## NurseSooz

You must be getting all set for Ov' Luvbug! Exciting! Sounds like you've had the most romantic weekend. Definitely a good start for big week of :sex:!!

Don't worry Trying - I did it last Thursday even though I promised myself to wait and see if the spotting turned into AF (which it did on Sat) - I also used a cheapie but I was SO annoyed with myself for doing it 'cos it only confirmed what I knew and only made me feel more crap! Fingers crossed that old' witch doesn't turn up - you may just but Scardicat BFP number 2!

Cheered myself up a bit last night by watching the Austin Powers trilogy - i've forgotten how awesome those film are - "throw me a frickin' bone here!"


----------



## Banana2012

Aww,Trying - no slap,just hugs! I did exactly the same when we had our little 'accident' two cycles ago. I tested at 9DPO,and I think again at 10DPO! Don't beat yourself up about it - there's still time for a :bfp: too!

Luvbug,I have taught those years before - they're a nice age,no attitude yet but they have a bit of independence (not too many peeing or pooing in pants incidents either unlike lower down the school!).

Sooz,sounds like a fun evening!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana...Well that's good and very true! I love kids! Especially at that age, because they are independent, but they don't have the attitude that the teenagers do which drives me nuts! 

Sooz.... I'm glad to hear you got cheered up!!

Trying... Don't worry! We all cave at one point or another, yet it's still disappointing that even though it's too early when we get that BFN!! 

I've decided I'm liking this whole BD every other day thing. Last month we did it every night for a week and a half and it was too much for me! This whole every other day thing makes time go faster and it's the perfect amount! I feel like time is flying by though, I can't believe I'm already almost half way through my cycle now! Having lots of plans really pays off!


----------



## Trying2012

Thanks for all your support ladies, I know I'm still in with a chance, going to step away from the pee stick tomorrow for sure though! AF should be due around Thursday if my date for ovulation was actually right, did get a positive OPK that day as well so it should be right. 

Sooz, glad you're feeling a bit brighter :hugs: 

Luvbug, really pleased you're enjoying you're new routine :) sounds like its really working for you.


----------



## annaki

I hope you get good news this week trying!

I ran out of OPKs!!! So never saw my positive but I reckon I Ov'd Sunday. Not sure if we DTD enough aswell as I have been working so much. Hopefully though, but I just have a feeling it's not going to be this month :-(

I guess I now am in my first 2ww


----------



## Banana2012

Good luck,Annaki - and you never know, it only takes one little :spermy: - fingers crossed!

Trying,any sign of AF yet?

Luvbug,hope you're fitting in lots of BD!

Sooz,how are things going?

Hubby got back from London today,so hoping to get BDing tonight! Not sure we'll manage every day over my fertile time this cycle,as it's all really hectic with the move and we're both exhausted,but will just do the best we can and hope for a bit of luck!


----------



## NurseSooz

As you say banana - it only takes one wee swimmer so you never know! You might just catch it! Good luck!

I'm in suspense Trying! Any signs of AF or BFP?

How's the 2ww going Annaki? Started symptom spotting yet?

You must be ovulating soon Luvbug? Hope you're having fun! Fingers crossed for you!

I took a few days out. AF nearly gone now. I'm going to start using OPKs this cycle and see where that takes me I think I'm at my "no hope" cycle so I'll just take it as it comes. I got a positive opk last month but didn't catch an egg. I've started my pre-conception vits, on agnus castus and EPO. Round 3 *ding ding*!


----------



## Trying2012

Sorry been Mia on here ladies, been over stressing on my journal! I tested this morning and out of the corner of my eye thought I seen something but was sure it was just my eyes playing tricks on me but was advised to take photo and post it on my journal, so I did :). When I took it out to look again I was sure I could see something v v faint again but gain I'm not allowing myself to get my hopes up. 

What do you's ladies think, something faint on there or not? 

https://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s228/claireiom/Opks/50bd9f71.jpg

No sign of AF, do have very sore boobs which although sore boobs are normal not normally this sore and am also completely exhausted, all of which can be explained away though so I'm trying to not get my hopes up too much :wacko:


----------



## Trying2012

Annaki, welcome to the tww, hope it's easy for you! 

Banana, glad hubby is home, hope you manage to get plenty of :sex: in in the next few days :) 

Sooz, glad you've taken a few days out a d you sound much more positive :happydance: sounds like you have all bases covered this month :)


----------



## annaki

Trying - Sorry can't be much help looking for the line as I'm not sure where it's meant to be as I have never done a HPT.

My nausea has gone think it must have been a bug. No other symptons. Really don't think it's our month. I think il know if I am and it really don't think like I am, if you know what I mean? Decided to test day after AF due (if it hasn't arrived by then).

Me and hubs are getting well excited about trying for a baby! It really is a lovely time isn't it? Baby dust to all and lots and lots of positive thoughts x x


----------



## NurseSooz

Trying - I can definitely see something!!! Is this your BFP?!?! :happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

The more I look the more I see! My DH think he can see something too (bless!) but he's wondering if it's an evap line? Keep testing to se if it gets darker and make sure you use FMU.

Good luck Annaki!

I'm not sure if I'm more positive. I'm feeling a bit burnt out tbh. I'm not sure whether to go to the docs about my cycles or not. My skins horrendous just now and I'm really beginning to worry about PCOS. Not really sure what to do....


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay for hubby being home and getting that :sex: on banana! All you can do is try your best! 

Sooz... they always say 3rd times a charm ;-) 

Trying... I don't see anything, but I'm not that good at reading those kind of tests :-( sorry I couldn't be more help.

Annaki- welcome to the tww!


----------



## Trying2012

Definetly an evap line ladies :( AF got me this morning :( to be honest I'm a lot better than I thought I would be, think seeing AF was a welcome relief from limbo land in tww. On to cycle 2 :) 

Sooz, if you think it would help go and chat with the Dr, sure it's not going to harm and may give you some support/advice :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Ah Trying, sorry the witch got you - but glad you're feeling reasonably positive. Good luck for cycle two lovely!

Sooz, I think going to the docs can only be a good thing - they either say everything's fine and put your mind at rest, or they find a problem and help you with it. I'm sure everything will be OK, but you sound as if you could do with talking it over with someone. Big :hugs:

As for me, we got the ball rolling last night, despite a long day of packing - so hoping we can continue the good work over the weekend too! We have our parents staying at our new place on Fri and Sat night, so we'll have to be very quiet!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Good luck Banana! Hope you get some good :sex: hours in!

So so sorry Trying :hug: I know the feeling though. 1st cycle I was so relieved AF finally appeared as I was in limbo land for so long. I know it's do heartbreaking but hopefully you can stay positive for your next cycle.

Not long til testing time Annaki!

I definitely need to talk stuff over as I have such fears that I've got PCOS. I don't feel positive anymore and really need to talk/cry. Can't get a GP appt until 2nd Aug but I'm going to try phoning for an on-the-day appt as I also need my smear done (joy...). I have such a gut feeling we'll be in this game for the long run :cry: Stay sane girls xx


----------



## Banana2012

Oh Sooz :nope: Really sorry you're feeling so down. Definitely see if you can get an on-the-day appointment, sounds like you need to offload ASAP. Again, lots of :hugs: - and you know where we are whenever you need to vent.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

aww sooz, I'm so sorry you're having a hard time. I think it would be a good idea to go talk to your doctor. That way you can get some answers, and that way you won't be worrying so much. 

Yay for :sex: banana! Oh boy the parents staying over.... that'll be interesting haha :haha:

Aw Trying, I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## annaki

Sooz...My smear is due too :-(. Try not to feel down, we are all still early on in our TTC journey. Why do you feel you have PCOS? Hope you feel better soon.x

Trying...blooming witch! Argh! Sending baby dust for Cycle #2!

Banana...plenty of BD for you! )

As for me, I am 5 dpo. Must say, quite disappointed in the lack of symptons! I have felt 'queasy' every day. But not sure if it's something else or my mind playing overtime. Also, I had EWCM 4dpo. Which I can't explain? Maybe I O'vd later than I thought this month? (ran out of OPKs but all the signs were there Sunday for O so assumed it was Sunday?). So I may have missed O completely! Not holding much hope out this month. I want to buy some more OPKs but il wait until my thoughts are confirmed when AF arrives :-(


----------



## Trying2012

:hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## J04NN4

I hope you're all doing well in here lovely ladies. You all sound like you're coping OK, all the waiting must be so hard though. I'm not really sure what to say but I'm still checking up on this thread regularly :hugs:

Sooz, what makes you think you have PCOS? I definitely think you should go to the doctor even if it's just to put your mind at ease :flower:


----------



## Banana2012

Just popping on quickly before the unpacking continues (in our new house, eek!). The last few days have been so busy, it's unbelievable! Did make time to watch the Olympic opening ceremony though - did anyone else see it? Not as much BDing as we had hoped for so far - only once at CD10 and then early this morning on CD13. Will try and fit one more in for luck tomorrow morning! Who knows if that will be enough, but I certainly hope so! 

:hugs: to everyone xxx


----------



## Banana2012

Annaki - I've noticed some strange things with my CM ever since I started paying attention to it,and I will sometimes get what seems like EWCM after OV time. I guess our bodies are just all different, and don't follow the textbooks! Try not to worry, you may still have caught that little egg!


----------



## Trying2012

Glad the moving is going okay Banana, always seems never ending! Fingers crossed you will catch that egg this month, I would definitely try to squeeze another wee session in tomorrow morning/night if you could. 

I watched the ceremony, at the start did think wtf but then started really enjoying it, some show he put on there is no doubt about that!


----------



## annaki

Banana...just googled EWCM after ovulation and it brought up two threads from B&B. I clicked onto 'see other posts by this user' and both of the ladies had got a BFP later that month! Not too convinced though as like you have said, everyone is different and it is some peopled normal. I may have had it before but not pain attention to it. 

No nausea but did have like period pain 'heaviness'. Roll on next weekend for testing time!


----------



## annaki

I must have deleted some of that last bit as it doesn't make sense! Haha. You get the drift though!


----------



## Snuffles

Um hello there, is it alright if I join this thread? Mrs.Luvbug referred me to this thread as my OH and I are TTC, but I'm terrified to move over to the TTC part from WTT as it looks highly overwhelming.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay you found it snuffles! This is a wonderful thread. 

Banana, we watched the opening ceremony. Missed the first hourish as our power went out. But watched the rest and I'm not sure how I felt about some of the performances haha. BUT I did enjoy the parade and seeing all of the different countries! Also, I have noticed that now that we are trying my cm is different haha. Before we were trying I started checking out my cm, and thought I knew where abouts I was in my cycle... but now... NO IDEA :haha:


----------



## Trying2012

Snuffles said:


> Um hello there, is it alright if I join this thread? Mrs.Luvbug referred me to this thread as my OH and I are TTC, but I'm terrified to move over to the TTC part from WTT as it looks highly overwhelming.

You're more than welcome here Snuffles :happydance:


----------



## Snuffles

Trying2012 said:


> Snuffles said:
> 
> 
> Um hello there, is it alright if I join this thread? Mrs.Luvbug referred me to this thread as my OH and I are TTC, but I'm terrified to move over to the TTC part from WTT as it looks highly overwhelming.
> 
> You're more than welcome here Snuffles :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh yay:happydance: I'm excited to be here :D


----------



## Banana2012

Welcome Snuffles :thumbup:

Annaki - ooh, fingers crossed for you then! 

Followed your advice, Trying - got my positive OPK this morning and made time for one more :sex: . So given all the stress and hassle of moving, I don't think we've done too badly this cycle (and definitely better than last cycle!). I just really hope we get our :bfp: this month now -I don't think I'm very good at waiting!


----------



## Trying2012

Banana2012 said:


> Followed your advice, Trying - got my positive OPK this morning and made time for one more :sex: . So given all the stress and hassle of moving, I don't think we've done too badly this cycle (and definitely better than last cycle!). I just really hope we get our :bfp: this month now -I don't think I'm very good at waiting!

Whoohoo :dust: fxd for you xx


----------



## Trying2012

annaki said:


> Banana...just googled EWCM after ovulation and it brought up two threads from B&B. I clicked onto 'see other posts by this user' and both of the ladies had got a BFP later that month! Not too convinced though as like you have said, everyone is different and it is some peopled normal. I may have had it before but not pain attention to it.
> 
> No nausea but did have like period pain 'heaviness'. Roll on next weekend for testing time!

Ohh I missed this - reading threads too quickly! :dohh:

I've read a few people with ewcm after ovulation which have resulted in good results, keeping everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo girlies - sorry for my lack of posts. I've just wanted to get some time out from TTC and getting stressed! 

It's all sounding very exciting here!

Welcome snuffles - always good to have more Scardicats!

Yey banana for your opk luck! Fingers crossed this means you'll catch your wee bean! Hope you had fun :sex:!

Annaki - when are you going to test?! All sounding very hopeful!

What's your game plan for this cycle Trying? We're only a few cycle days apart!

Luvbug - hope ov has worked out for you this month. Hope you've caught that egg!

I'm on CD9 - using daily opks first thing. Generally just taking it easy. Once again I'm not sure when I'll ov. My last cycle was 29, before that was 45. My concerns with PCOS are my irregular cycles, greasy skin (prone to breakouts), I get hairs on my chin v easily and since I've come off the pill I've put on weight very easily (although I'm not overweight bit far from being a skinny minny!). I'll prob' make an appt next week. Stay cool ladies xx


----------



## Trying2012

^^ ohh we are aren't we!! How exciting :) 

I'm not really sure of my plan yet, am using my cbfm for the first time along with OPKs, sticking with my pregnancare conception vits full cycle plus epo up to ovulation and am back temping. As for when we :sex: I'm not actually sure about that part yet! :rofl: 

I def think that you should make a gp appointment to rule things out and put your mind at ease about things. Did you ever have any pcos symptoms prior to BCP? I'm not sure about the ins and outs of pcos. I really hope you get something that puts your mind at ease soon though xx


----------



## Snuffles

Yay thank you for all the welcomes ladies:hugs:

Nurse Sooz: I swore that I had PCOS because I had just about every symptom and I got tested and I didn't have it. Could just be the post birth control.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay Banana... it's always good to feel accomplished hopefully all your work will pay off! Like you, I am very bad at the waiting game.

Sooz, so glad to see you back, I was starting to wonder where you were! I think it's a great idea to go to the doctor. Then hopefully your questions can be answered and you won't have to worry. I know nothing about PCOS, so I"m not sure about the symptoms you were saying, but hopefully it's nothing bad,

Trying.... Looks like you have a pretty solid plan!!!

AFM, I have been very patient this round. I haven't been researching stuff like crazy. THis cycle has flown by, which has been nice. We are still on our every other day :sex: because I want to make sure we cover all our bases. Last cycle though, I was crampy the whole 2ww and that's not the case so far for this cycle. Other than that I haven't noticed any symptoms. SO we'll see how it goes.

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of us!


----------



## annaki

Hello Snuffles! Nice to have a new Scardicat!

Sooz - if AF hasn't arrived in a week I will test next Sunday . I don't think it's our month though due to lack of real symptoms. But roll on cycle #2 if that's the case! Going to buy some more OPKs if it's a BfN ready for next month. Found the digital ones on amazon (the smiley face ones) at a reasonable price.


----------



## Trying2012

Luvbug, well done you on being patient :) 

Annaki :dust: to you, youre not out until AF rears her head.


----------



## Snuffles

Well I have nothing too great to contribute today. OH and I finally BD after a 14 day break on my part. I broke out one of my OPKs this morning just to see and of course it was negative. It's hard to try and figure out when what is supposed to happen since I'm still not regular after coming off of depo, but I still have hope that I'll miraculously(sp?) release an egg and catch it.


----------



## NurseSooz

Don't worry snuffles. My cycles have been crazy. I got my first positive opk last month on cd17 and hadn't had any prior to that. I'm doing them daily again but I'm using amazon cheapies. I'd try BD-Ing every second day and hopefully you'll catch it? It's so frustrating I know! I'm not a temp-girl but the girls that do temp may be able to advise you!

Fingers crossed for you Annaki!

Trying - I'm highly impressed with how organised you are! What's the cmbf like? Was it expensive and how does it work? Hopefully you're mega organisation will get that egg!

Luvbug - well done for staying calm! I'm definitely think it helps time go by quicker. It's so difficult not to research when you want it so badly. Fingers crossed for you!

I'm definitely finding that not researching and getting stressed about negative opks is making time go quickly although it's not easy! Trying - Ive only ever had the greasy skin and the odd chin hair when I was on BCP. It's the festival soon here and my DH and I are going to see lots of shows so that should help keeping me distracted! Keep smiling ladies!


----------



## Banana2012

I'm going for the no research approach this month too, and I feel much less stressed out! Just feel like I've done my best, and what will be will be! 

Lots of :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> Trying - I'm highly impressed with how organised you are! What's the cmbf like? Was it expensive and how does it work? Hopefully you're mega organisation will get that egg!
> 
> I'm definitely finding that not researching and getting stressed about negative opks is making time go quickly although it's not easy! Trying - Ive only ever had the greasy skin and the odd chin hair when I was on BCP. It's the festival soon here and my DH and I are going to see lots of shows so that should help keeping me distracted! Keep smiling ladies!

I got mine of ebay so got it at a steal! I mainly got it as I have been tracking my cycles since coming off BC in November and they were all over the place with ovulation now going from anywhere between CD14 and CD20 ish so I thought if I had that it would help. I also sometimes struggle to say for certain if my opk is a true positive when looking at them so with the monitor I shouldn't have any problems. I will only start using it tomorrow as it asks for a stick from CD6 :happydance:

Big well done to you for not researching and stressing! I think I need to take a leaf out of your book :thumbup: My problem is that I am a very controlled person, I like to have lists, know what I am meant to do when and have plans for things, even if that is knowing the bad stuff too. I am often joked about with my organisational skills :wacko: I know with ttc must of it is up to chance but I like to at least feel in my head that I am prepared if that makes sense?

I would def make an appotintment with your GP to get checked out as I think that it will really help put your mind at ease about things.

Yay for the festival :happydance::happydance: This is the first year that we haven't actually booked anything to go in for yet, though I'm sure if I started looking there will still be loads of tickets left for things! Bet you have loads of fun living in the city when its on :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, just a quickie but i should have time later to talk to you all but just wanted to say a quick HI. I was hoping to see a BFP....... Talk to you later.


----------



## Snuffles

Well according to FF I'm on CD7 today so I'll begin testing tomorrow twice a day as usual I suppose. My cycles seem to be getting shorter over the last few months. I was at 33, 31, 25, and now 24 so I'm making some sort of progress. Hoping that next month I'll be somewhere closer to my current cycle number to know that I'm regulating somewhat. If not it's back to my gynaecologist I go.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Trying2012 said:


> Big well done to you for not researching and stressing! I think I need to take a leaf out of your book :thumbup: My problem is that I am a very controlled person, I like to have lists, know what I am meant to do when and have plans for things, even if that is knowing the bad stuff too. I am often joked about with my organisational skills :wacko: I know with ttc must of it is up to chance but I like to at least feel in my head that I am prepared if that makes sense?

See, I am very much needing to be in control too haha. So this is a good step for me! I like you , want to know what I need to do, and have a plan and such. But I have realized is that this is not something that I can control.


----------



## Trying2012

Luvbug I admire you even more then, the urge for me is just too much! :lol: I understand I can't control the outcome but I like to feel in my head I'm prepared in advance, though this time in my tww I need to go about things differently as I drove myself slightly crazy last month :haha:

Sooz - did you get an appointment with the GP yet?

Snuffles - Fingers crossed for your cycles to be evening themselves out now, mine were all over the place after BC but seem to hopefully have settled down the last two months.


----------



## annaki

Hello fellow Scardicats, still in TWW. Barely any symptons now! Nausea has settle, have had cramps a couple of mornings, a bit like cramping per period arrival. EWCM has now stopped. Feels like I'm out ladies! 

Roll on Sunday when it's test time .


----------



## Trying2012

annaki said:


> Hello fellow Scardicats, still in TWW. Barely any symptons now! Nausea has settle, have had cramps a couple of mornings, a bit like cramping per period arrival. EWCM has now stopped. Feels like I'm out ladies!
> 
> Roll on Sunday when it's test time .

Youre not out until AF arrives! Not that I want to read into symptoms anymore as I know how hard the tww is but some of the ones you are having can been a sign of both AF or pregnancy so don't rule anything out just yet. xx


----------



## annaki

Trying2012 said:


> annaki said:
> 
> 
> Hello fellow Scardicats, still in TWW. Barely any symptons now! Nausea has settle, have had cramps a couple of mornings, a bit like cramping per period arrival. EWCM has now stopped. Feels like I'm out ladies!
> 
> Roll on Sunday when it's test time .
> 
> Youre not out until AF arrives! Not that I want to read into symptoms anymore as I know how hard the tww is but some of the ones you are having can been a sign of both AF or pregnancy so don't rule anything out just yet. xxClick to expand...

Thanks Trying, I have been trying to to keep away rom the TwW board as those ladies on there have every symptom going! That's the reason I think I'm out I think! Ha.


----------



## annaki

Think I may test Friday as I really can't wait! Haha. I will then be 12 dpo then. Is that ok to test then?


----------



## NurseSooz

I find the 2ww boards too intense - Jensen why I'm a Scardicat! There's plenty of chicks that get diddly-squat symptoms who get a BFP so your never out until BFP shows. 

Well done for being so well behaved Luvbug! Hope time isn't dragging too much!

Snuffles - I think your cycles are more regular than you think. Those aren't bad lengths and not too erratic! Fingers crossed they become a lot more predictable for you. 

How's your first use of your cbfm going Trying? How does it work? - you you per on a stick and then put it in the machine? (delightful!)

How's tricks CC? Have missed your feathery presence on here!

CD11 for me and opks remain negative. It's only been male GPs on this week so far so I'm phoning tomorrow to get an appt with a chick - you know what it's like getting GP appts - nightmare!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi ladies sorry I popped in then shot off again. It seems to me that you are all well into the swing of TTC now but I was hoping to see a BFP. 

I have a little update for you all but not good news I'm afraid. I got a BFP last night at 13 DPO but then AF turned up this morning. She is not heavy ao we will see how it goes but I'm not very hopeful and starting to think it was a dud test. It just didn't feel right.

I hope all you girls are well and enjoying the holidays.

Take care


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I haven't had any symptoms. But I also haven't been paying too much attention. So we'll see how it turns out!

Time is ticking by though which is really nice!! 

I hope all you ladies are doing good!!!


----------



## Snuffles

The TWW away is quite crazy. They think everything is a sign of pregnancy. "Oh my eye twitched is that a pregnancy symptom?" It's like :shock: relax a little.

Nursesooz: I understand what you mean it's so crazy trying to get an appointment with someone. One time I had to wait over a month to see someone!!!

Chicken chaser: Awe that sucks sweetie hopefully you figure out if that test was faulty or not.


----------



## annaki

CC...when are you going to retest? Don't think your out yet!


----------



## NurseSooz

Oh CC :hugs: that sucks - I hope you're able to get it straight. Some girls do get spotting in v early pregnancy but I know you don't want to get your hopes up too much. Thinking of you.

Annaki 12dpo is fine to test and you can defo get a positive result that early but don't rule out this cycle if you get a bfn - it may just be too early for your body.

I'm going to phone for an on-the-day appt tomorrow and I'll hopefully get myself on track once I've seen a GP. xxx


----------



## annaki

Testing this morning as I couldnt wait and of course it was BFN!! I'm only 9/10dpo. Should know not to do it so early!

Only have one test stick left soi must save it until Sunday now. I'm mad at myself as they are the expensive Clear Blue Digital ones. Grrr.


----------



## NurseSooz

Poor Annaki :hugs: it's like an addiction! Pee-on-a-stick-Annonymous! Early days chick so don't loose hope. 

I've Got a docs appt tomorrow afternoon. A bit scared though.


----------



## Trying2012

CC- Big Hugs :hugs:

Annaki - the poas addiction hits us all I think! You are not out though and it is still very early to get a positive.

Sooz - Thats good news about the Doctors, fingers crossed they will be able to help you get to the bottom of things and make a plan.

AFM - 2nd day of the Clearblue, Sooz, you do put the sticks into the machine to get them to read them but you cover the end that has been used so it is clean! Lol.
I also had a great chat with hubby last night about the plans for :sex: I don't like to think of planning it but I think that you need to have at least a bit of an idea when is good time to go and how much each other is willing to give. Needless to say my hubby is very pleased with an every other day approach :rofl:

Everyone else - hope you are all keeping okay xx


----------



## NurseSooz

I think that's why guys love the TTC process. It's like all their Christmases and dreams have been fulfilled. In fact my DH has gone from not getting enough bookies (in his opinion!!) to getting too much. I'm making up for all the times he has complained about lack-of-action!! Mwahahaha *rubs hands slyly*! So does the monitor go positive/negative or does it give you a numbered reading?


----------



## chickenchaser

Annaki - step away from the pee stick LOL.

Sooz - Good luck for your GP appointment.

Trying - Think yourself luck that your DH is enjoying the TTC. My DH is a bit past it LOL and every other day is a bit much for a 43 year old. Work night sex, when he has to get up early, needs a lot of encouragement LOL. I pray that I will ovulate on a Sunday LOL.

AFM - AF hit big time this morning and I have had an awful day. It hasn't been like a normal AF very heavy with lots of clots, Sorry TMI. I think I may have court the egg but it wasn't a sticky. But onwards and upwards I refuse to let it get me down.

Love to you all. XXX


----------



## annaki

CC...that just made me laugh about the Sunday bit! I must say, we did feel under pressure to Bd around O. Ha. I had been on a double shift and was so tired! Haha.

I know I can't believe I did it. Definitely a paid up member of the POAS anon group now. Roll on cycle two!

It feels ages away!!! Arghhhh!


----------



## annaki

Snuffles....I swear the ladies in the TWW have some crazy symptoms. The other day a girl has said she kept getting electric shocks off everything and could it be a symptom. Hahaha


----------



## annaki

I shouldn't laugh but I did. Haha.


----------



## NurseSooz

CC - i'm so sorry :hugs: - i'm glad you're staying positive - you're body is obviously trying to do what's its supposed to. I know you're probably feeling let down by it but you're certainly going in the right direction. 

Annaki - as a lead from CC "come out with your pee stick in the air!". The 2ww symptoms sites really freaked me out previously "one of my eyelashes fell out....I felt a pulse in my toe ...i seem to attract all the street pigeons" - girls go crazy with it. What's normal for you is NORMAL! I hope the witch stays away for you.

AFM - cd12 - negative opks so far. Got my doc visit tomorrow. My skin is breaking out constantly just now. Fed up! I just want to get somewhere with this cycle! My positive opk was cd17 last month. Och aye...onwards we go.

Hugs and dust to all :hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

There are some weird people in the TWW sometimes. Although I did read an article that cats and dogs can tell when you're pregnant. Hmmm where is my cat hiding :haha:

I've noticed that my OPKs are darker in the late afternoon/evening time so looks like I better test in the evening constantly lol


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay for the doctors appointment sooz. Lets get some answers!

Haha, those girls in the tww forum.... I think that'd get old for me real quick. I know that I obsess sometimes about this whole trying, but that's why I shouldn't go into the tww forum... I don't need any crazy ideas in my head. 

:rofl: my dh is LOVING all the :sex: we've been doing the past two months. He's just eating it up! Because normally we don't do it nearly as much lol.


----------



## Trying2012

CC- I'm really really sorry to hear that, big :hugs: glad you are managing to stay positive. Love your comment about ovulation on a Sunday, I was just saying that to the hubby last night, far easier to fit in a morning session! :rofl: There is no danger of that happening in our house before work! 

Sooz - Good luck at your appointment today :) As for the monitor you POAS from cd5, the monitor will read the stick and give you a low, high or peak reading (complete with a picture of an egg when it hits peak) :haha: 

Annaki - totally agree they are a bit crazy in there! Stayed away from it last month after stumbling in accidentally :lol: 

Snuffles - my OPKs were better for me around 11-12pm. I think once you find your right time to test to stick to that. Also I don't know if it helps but in a book I was reading it suggests that you should actually be :sex: from when you see a faint second line so one not classed as positive as we can miss it if we wait to :sex: on the night of getting a positive especially if we ovulate on the day of getting the positive opk which quite a few woman do and my temps certainly suggest that I do :) 

Mrs L - glad we have happy DH :rofl:


----------



## annaki

Yeah I read somewhere to test between 11am and 14:30. And to hold your water for 4 hours but don't drink too much to dilute it.

Ooo I have another symptom! Sore boobies! Probably because AF is due. The nausea is still hanging around though. Come on Sunday!!!


----------



## Banana2012

Sorry I've not been on here for a few days, we don't have internet set up at home yet, and my internet allowance on my phone was taking a bit of a battering so having to cut down a bit! 

CC, really sorry to hear your news. Well done for staying positive though - I guess for whatever reason it just wasn't that little egg's time :hugs:

Sooz, good luck for this afternoon. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Annaki, join the club! POAS is just too tempting, isn't it?! I'm determined this cycle to wait until AF is due...but we'll see how that goes :haha:

Luvbug, you're about half-way through the TWW, hurrah! Not long now! 

Trying, the CBFM looks really good - if nothing happens for us this cycle I might look into it.

Snuffles, hope your cycles start to regulate a bit more this month.

As for me, not much to report really. Trying to keep my mind off the TWW, and generally succeeding! Off to the Olympics tomorrow, which I'm SO excited about! 

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## NurseSooz

Banana - I can't believe how much I'm enjoying the Olympics - I was do sceptical but I've enjoyed following it - what are you going to see?

Shall keep you all posted after I've been to my appt!


----------



## Banana2012

Watching the athletics (morning and evening session). I'm a massive athletics fan, so really can't wait! We'll catch the first day of the heptathlon, so hoping we'll be able to say we saw the beginning of Jess Ennis' gold medal triumph!! We're also going again on Tuesday, and will see Usain Bolt running - eek!


----------



## annaki

Banana...very jealous! Didn't bother trying for tickets but enjoying it on the tele! Go team GB!

Rig ladies, I know I said I was waiting until Sunday, but I have decided to test tomorrow! The only reason being; I have had sickness all day and felt crap and my sore boobies are telling me to test. Also, the CB digital ones state that they are 98% accurate -1 day of expected period (Saturday) and 97% accurate -2 day (tomorrow)...so thought I may as well!

I tested yesterday which was -4 which is only 55% accurate. Fingers crossed this sticky feeling means something!

Also, I learnt something today, my CB leaflet states that the test strip will tell you how pregnant you are, but your dooctor will date your pregnancy by adding two more weeks, for e.g, it may say 1-2 weeks pregnant, but really your 3-4. So pregnancy is therefore dates from your first cycle day not O day...am I thick or did everyone else know this? Bonus extra 2 weeks!! Haha.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

banana- sooooo jealous! We've been watcing all the gymnastics and swimming ( I'm a major fan of both lol ) and I'm loving it! I do have to say though since I'm from the US I'm totally team USA all the way  

annaki- yay for symptoms! I hope your test is a positive one! I knew about the whole adding two weeks thing on.... but I only just figured that out about a month ago lol. 

Sooz- can't wait to hear about your doctors apt. Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## annaki

Well, I'm up early and just POAS and it's another BFN! 

Oh well, better get ordering some more OPKs :-(


----------



## NurseSooz

Hello ladies! 

GP was lovely. She thinks all my symptoms are linked to coming off the pill. She genuinely thinks I don't have PCOS and reassured me it's early days even for a girl that does have regular cycles. She's advised BD every 48hrs from mid-cycle onwards and trying opks around then. 
Did that today and opk is positive (line the same as control line)! I'm worried that I've missed ov though as we didn't bd last night as I was bleeding from my smear! :cry: do you guys think we've missed our chance?

I can reassure you all that the average girl takes 6months to get a BFP do we're all v early. It's do difficult to be patient though I know!!:dohh:


----------



## Trying2012

Annaki- big :hugs: but you are not out until AF actually gets you so still keeping fingers crossed for you.

Sooz - That is great news, I'm glad the gp has managed to help you look at things and hopefully stop you worrying so much. I am all for the 48 hr approach.

That's great about the positive :happydance: you haven't missed your chance at all! I would :sex: today at some point if yu can and again tomorrow, retest OPK tomorrow too as well and if you can fit in another session or two over the weekend sure it wouldn't hurt! :lol:


----------



## NurseSooz

So we could still be in with a chance? Im just so gutted we didn't bd last night. I'm such a fool. I've heard you have to catch it before it goes positive to succeed? I feel like I've lost out this cycle now!


----------



## J04NN4

Sooz eggs live for around 72 hours and sperm for 4-5 days so the window is a good few days - don't panic! Keep up the every other day approach and it sounds like you've given yourself a good chance this month :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

J04NN4! How's the cantaloupe? You're half way - that's so exciting!!

I'm paranoid we've missed our chance since so many things say you have to do it the day it becomes positive. I'm feelIng much more positive this cycle so want to do the right thing! On the bus home to jump on my DH!!!


----------



## J04NN4

We're doing good thank you - kicking like mad now and OH felt it for the first time last night! I'm still faithfully stalking this thread and keeping an eye on you all :winkwink:

Well I'm no expert on OPKs and perhaps it is most likely if you do it before but you definitely haven't missed your chance. The spermies and eggy have loads of chance to meet in there if you do it regularly. Don't let this ruin your positive mindset :hugs:


----------



## annaki

Where do you all get your OPKs from? I got CB smileys last time, and I'm gonna get them again, but want some cheapest too


----------



## Trying2012

J04NN4 said:


> Sooz eggs live for around 72 hours and sperm for 4-5 days so the window is a good few days - don't panic! Keep up the every other day approach and it sounds like you've given yourself a good chance this month :hugs:

Sooz I agree with J, most people don't actually do anything until they see the positive :happydance: and for most people they normally ovulate 12-36 hours from seeing the positive so you're not out at all. Get jumping! Lol

Annaki - I get mine from amazon, can buy them in bulk on there then are not worrying about using them :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

oh sooz that's great news! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Snuffles

Yay good for you Sooz, now get to :sex: hehe :D

Annaki-I get mine from Amazon and I just order the wondfo ones. 50 of them for $13.95:thumbup:

Well ladies I posted a thread in the ovulation tests about this morning's OPK. Would you mind taking a look? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/1121847-positive-maybe.html#post20184249


----------



## Trying2012

^^ I looked and def think its a near positive! Get :sex: now :lol:


----------



## Snuffles

OH is too busy playing Halo lol


----------



## Trying2012

Seduce him! :rofl:


----------



## Snuffles

Lol with some weird Halo talk. "Why don't you bring that gun over here to my port and unload" :rofl:


----------



## Trying2012

^^^^ hahaha! Now that did make me :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

:rofl: that's hilarious!


----------



## Snuffles

Hehehe thanks ladies I thought it was funny :)

Well I got me some :sex: after I took this test, what do you think lovelies? :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG181.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Trying2012

Ohhh that looks good!! If it was me, I would be seducing him for the next few days :) 

How's everyone else? Hope you all have a nice weekend! 

Annaki - any signs of AF today? 

Afm- operation Baby S is well under way, clearblue still showing low but a slight second line is appearing on them and the opk so looks like I'm gearing up for ovulation over the next few days. By last months cycle I'm thinking it should be Wednesday :)


----------



## NurseSooz

You're not far behind Trying!!

There's loads of us ov-Ing at the same time!

If we've BD'd yesterday and today (positive opk yesterday) is that us covered our bases for this cycle or should I try and persuade him tomorrow? (poor boy!). Why is it when we need them to step up to the post they moan yet any other time they want it and don't get it they strop!! Argh!!
EnjoyIng the festival so far! Have seen some cabaret, comedy and now we're at the roller derby!
Anyone else in the 2ww with me? Xx


----------



## Jaynie82

Hi sooz! I am just starting the 2 weeks... Didn't bd as much this month only managed 3 times in the fertile period according to my days app. This month we are just trying to bd every other day and trying to think about other things! Easier said than done but work is easy and I have a wedding next week and am visiting family so that will definately fly in.


----------



## Jaynie82

Work is busy! That's predictive text for u!


----------



## annaki

Trying2012 said:


> Ohhh that looks good!! If it was me, I would be seducing him for the next few days :)
> 
> How's everyone else? Hope you all have a nice weekend!
> 
> Annaki - any signs of AF today?
> 
> Afm- operation Baby S is well under way, clearblue still showing low but a slight second line is appearing on them and the opk so looks like I'm gearing up for ovulation over the next few days. By last months cycle I'm thinking it should be Wednesday :)


No sign of AF as of yet. Sometimes it does appear on the Sunday though rather than the Saturday :-s


----------



## Snuffles

So I have a question ladies. I got a positive last night around 10pm and this morning I had a negative OPK. Does this mean that I ovulated last night then? :help:


----------



## NurseSooz

I was going to ask exactly the same question yesterday!! I had a positive on fri afternoon and negative yesterday morning. I was wondering if we'd coveted our BD bases by doing it fri night and sat morning....I'm not sure. - sorry that was a crappy answer! It says you ovulate 12-24 hours post positive test I think?


----------



## Trying2012

I think the general ideas on here follow the smep plan SMEP which says on the postive BD that Day and on the two additional days after then one night break then BD again to try and cover all bases. The egg can come anywhere between 12-36hours after the positive test. 

Though if you don't manage all that I wouldn't worry!


----------



## annaki

Hello ladies, have been expecting AF all day but not had any signs!

Don't thing I could be pregnant, think it is my body playing a cruel trick on me! Tested last Wed (way too early!) and on Friday morning and both were BFN. Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.


----------



## Snuffles

So from what I understand, we got the positive Friday(BD'd then) negative yesterday(BD'd too) so we're supposed to do it again today, take a break Monday and do it again on Tuesday?


----------



## NurseSooz

Trying - you're like the TTC Guru! Are you waiting to ov?


That's weird Shuffles - we ovulated on the same day! You understood right! I'm not sure what the logic is on BD-Ing after missing a day but I'm sure there's method in the madness!

Annaki you must be on tender hooks! Are you going to test at some point soon?


----------



## Trying2012

Snuffles said:


> So from what I understand, we got the positive Friday(BD'd then) negative yesterday(BD'd too) so we're supposed to do it again today, take a break Monday and do it again on Tuesday?




NurseSooz said:


> That's weird Shuffles - we ovulated on the same day! You understood right! I'm not sure what the logic is on BD-Ing after missing a day but I'm sure there's method in the madness!

Lol at the guru! I've just been hanging around in WTT for too long :lol: 

That's the way I've read it, not too sure why you miss a day but then bd again but suppose it must just be to make sure all bases are covered.

Sooz - should be hopefully ovulating this week (Wednesday/Thursday) if my cycles play ball :)


----------



## Trying2012

annaki said:


> Hello ladies, have been expecting AF all day but not had any signs!
> 
> Don't thing I could be pregnant, think it is my body playing a cruel trick on me! Tested last Wed (way too early!) and on Friday morning and both were BFN. Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.


I would wait a day or two then test again if no signs of AF. Still not out till she shows xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I know nothing about these OPKs but I feel like once we do decide to start using them, I'll know how from all our chats haha.


----------



## Trying2012

Haha Mrs L! It's always good to be equipped just incase.


----------



## Snuffles

I added a new thing to my siggy :D 

Is it weird that it says the most common symptom for this day is gas and I'm quite gassy today?:oops:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles said:


> I added a new thing to my siggy :D
> 
> Is it weird that it says the most common symptom for this day is gas and I'm quite gassy today?:oops:


I love the count down thing you added. I have one too, keeps me the loop haha.


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm determined not to 2ww obsess and research over this wait. It's going to be tough but I know if I don't chill I'll work myself into a frenzy. 
I'm also determined not to do the "my pinky toe hurts a bit so this must be a symptom...".
*sigh* just noted my ticker - TTC for 3 months...


This is my pledge! I'm now 3dpo - or there abouts cos I never know where you work it from!

Keep us up to date Trying!!

Luvbug - we'll have you an opk expert in no time!


----------



## Trying2012

Good luck with your pledge Sooz! :dust:

Snuffles - love your new siggy

AFM: I have just had my first high on the clearblue so am still hopefully on for ovulation Wed/Thur. We have been :sex: every other night from CD7 and once I get a postive OPK will plan for three nights in a row. Fingers crossed the plan goes well :)


----------



## Banana2012

Hello! Sounds like everyone's doing well! Sooz, so pleased to hear your docs appointment was ok, yay! Annaki, I have everythIng crossed for you! Are you planning on testing again today? Luvbug, not long 'til testing time for you now! How have you found the 2ww? Lots of :dust: to everyone who's just OVd or is about to OV!


----------



## NurseSooz

I struggle to be positive about my cycle!

How's about you banana - how's your TTC journey going?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- this tww has actually been great. I haven't even really thought about anything to do with ttc until yesterday. But even that, I had a mini freak out because I don't think I've really had any symptoms except sore bbs yesterday and the day before. But I have been busy and haven't really had any time to obsess over it. If only every tww could be like this!!! 
I think that after this cycle if it's a negative, we will start with the opk's becasue I'm in DH's cousins wedding, and it's next July. And I really don't want to be having a baby that month or be oober pregnant. BUT if it happens it happens. I won't be upset. 

sooz, glad to see that you're trying to not obsess! Looks like you're doing great so far!


----------



## annaki

Hello ladies,

Well I should have had my AF start yesterday but it hasn't arrived.

So borrowed a cheapie test and just done it and i do have a second line on it! Think it could be my BFP!

Only just done it now as I have been at work and was going to leave it til tomorrow morning as hOrmones will be higher but thought what the heck and just done it and there it was!

It doesn't seem real so am off to get some more tests to do tomorrow. Had lower abdo cramping as if AF as going to start so kinda think she is gonna rear her ugly head still.

Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Trying2012

annaki said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well I should have had my AF start yesterday but it hasn't arrived.
> 
> So borrowed a cheapie test and just done it and i do have a second line on it! Think it could be my BFP!
> 
> Only just done it now as I have been at work and was going to leave it til tomorrow morning as hOrmones will be higher but thought what the heck and just done it and there it was!
> 
> It doesn't seem real so am off to get some more tests to do tomorrow. Had lower abdo cramping as if AF as going to start so kinda think she is gonna rear her ugly head still.
> 
> Wish me luck ladies!


Eeeeeep!!!! A second line is a BFP! Any pics?? So excited for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## annaki

Trying2012 said:


> annaki said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well I should have had my AF start yesterday but it hasn't arrived.
> 
> So borrowed a cheapie test and just done it and i do have a second line on it! Think it could be my BFP!
> 
> Only just done it now as I have been at work and was going to leave it til tomorrow morning as hOrmones will be higher but thought what the heck and just done it and there it was!
> 
> It doesn't seem real so am off to get some more tests to do tomorrow. Had lower abdo cramping as if AF as going to start so kinda think she is gonna rear her ugly head still.
> 
> Wish me luck ladies!
> 
> 
> Eeeeeep!!!! A second line is a BFP! Any pics?? So excited for you :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks trying although I am still not convinced. Probably a faulty test? I'm not sure how to upload a pic - anyone know off an iPad?


----------



## Trying2012

annaki said:


> Trying2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annaki said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well I should have had my AF start yesterday but it hasn't arrived.
> 
> So borrowed a cheapie test and just done it and i do have a second line on it! Think it could be my BFP!
> 
> Only just done it now as I have been at work and was going to leave it til tomorrow morning as hOrmones will be higher but thought what the heck and just done it and there it was!
> 
> It doesn't seem real so am off to get some more tests to do tomorrow. Had lower abdo cramping as if AF as going to start so kinda think she is gonna rear her ugly head still.
> 
> Wish me luck ladies!
> 
> 
> Eeeeeep!!!! A second line is a BFP! Any pics?? So excited for you :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks trying although I am still not convinced. Probably a faulty test? I'm not sure how to upload a pic - anyone know off an iPad?Click to expand...

I use photobucket, upload to there then take link and copy it into thread with the link box at the top :thumbup:


----------



## Banana2012

Congratulations, Annaki! Brilliant news!

Sooz, I'm doing ok. Feeling a bit wobbly today as a friend has announced she's preggers on facebook. Took me by surprise and I guess I just wasn't prepared for how it would make me feel. I desperately want this to be our month, but feel increasingly worried about it all. :cry:


----------



## annaki

https://https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj498/annaki13/4fc31005.jpg


----------



## annaki

I am rubbish at this girls!


----------



## annaki

Sorry - this link didn't work either!


----------



## Trying2012

You need to make sure tha you haven't got the picture/album private on photobucket then add it to here using the linkie button just above here with the world. 

Desperate to see it! Lol


----------



## Trying2012

Banana2012 said:


> Congratulations, Annaki! Brilliant news!
> 
> Sooz, I'm doing ok. Feeling a bit wobbly today as a friend has announced she's preggers on facebook. Took me by surprise and I guess I just wasn't prepared for how it would make me feel. I desperately want this to be our month, but feel increasingly worried about it all. :cry:

Aww banana, I totally know how you feel, cousin just announced hers on there yesterday and I was not expecting it at all big :hugs: 

:dust: for you xx


----------



## annaki

Nah can't get it to work. Will try again tomorrow. Off to bed good night everyone x


----------



## Snuffles

That link doesn't work for me :(

Ha I got it to work by taking out one of the "https://"

I see it I see it :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

Annaki I'm so excited for you!! Get some pics up quick!! :happydance:

Banana I know exactly how lame you feel. You just feel its so unfair that it's not you and you struggle to be happy for them when you want it so much. With the age we're at everyone seems to be announcing it.


----------



## annaki

One last try....


<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="https://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=https%3A%2F%2Ffeed1264.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fjj498%2Fannaki13%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="https://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="https://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="https://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj498/annaki13/" target="_blank"><img src="https://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## Snuffles

Ladies if you click this it should pull it up.

https://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj498/annaki13/

If not, just go to photobucket, go to the search box, click search users, and type in "annaki13" and it will pull her up.


----------



## Trying2012

^^ just got it as you were typing that!!


It's a :bfp: :bfp: to me!!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Thats a really good :bfp: Annaki!! HUGE congrats missy!! It's all paid off for you chick! Yeeeeeey :happydance: Hope this is a v sticky bean for you!!

What was your 2ww symptoms that differed from other cycles? Was this your 2nd cycle TTC?


----------



## Banana2012

Definitely a BFP - brilliant! Yay! Well done you!

Sooz and Trying, thanks for your lovely words. It does make me feel better to be able to share it on here, otherwise I think I'd go mad! :hugs: to you too xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Congratulations annaki!!! SO excited for you!

I know how you feel banana. It's crazy how you don't think it'll bug you, but then it all changes when it actually happens. Hopefully all our times will come soon!


----------



## annaki

Thanks Snuffles for helping out, and thank you everyone else. Still don't believe it though until I do some more tests.

Sooz...I had nausea from early on DPO (around 3-10 DPO). Had some cramping but nothing to really notice. Oh and also had a little EWCM at around 5 DPO. I tested at 9 DPO and 11 DPO with CB Digital and got BFN. I think that's why I don't quite believe this cheap test? 

It was our first cycle, as in June we were meant to try but didn't BD in fertile windows due to travelling.

I now have dull lower abdo pain, the type you get before AF comes going into my back and legs. Been up all night with it. 

Looking forward to you all getting a BFP soon.


----------



## NurseSooz

That's so excitIng chick. I'd got out and buy a CBD tear so you can see that word. Keep us informed about how you get on!

4dpo - BD'd daily from Friday (positive opk) up until yesterday. We've pit in so much hard work this cycle. I just hope we covered all the bases. 10 days 'til testing...


----------



## annaki

NurseSooz said:


> That's so excitIng chick. I'd got out and buy a CBD tear so you can see that word. Keep us informed about how you get on!
> 
> 4dpo - BD'd daily from Friday (positive opk) up until yesterday. We've pit in so much hard work this cycle. I just hope we covered all the bases. 10 days 'til testing...

You have definitely done enough there Sooz! FX this is the month for you :thumbup:


----------



## J04NN4

Yaaaaaay congratulations Annaki! Such fantastic news :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

That's weird - when Annaki gets halfways through her PG you'll be ready to pop J04NN4!!

The thing that bugs me is I know I'll be distraught when AF comes :cry:


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> That's so excitIng chick. I'd got out and buy a CBD tear so you can see that word. Keep us informed about how you get on!
> 
> 4dpo - BD'd daily from Friday (positive opk) up until yesterday. We've pit in so much hard work this cycle. I just hope we covered all the bases. 10 days 'til testing...

You managed to BD an ace amount! :happydance:

AFM: huge amount of ewcm today :happydance: still negative opk but I would hope tomorrow or wednesday, Cbfm still showing high :) Plan to BD tonight then if we get a positive we will do it for the next few days too.


----------



## NurseSooz

Yey Trying! How awesome would it be if you caught your egg thanks to your monitor!

My DH has been so committed to putting in time this month. I really wish this could be our month. I'm such a natural pessimist though!


----------



## annaki

Trying...hopefully you'll see that positive OPK tomorrow...I had run out of OPKs so didn't actually see which day I Ovd. Then it's TWW!

Sooz...it definitely could be your month this month! Keep positive you are doing everything you can!

Went out to the shops to buy some tests but saw someone I knew and bottled it :-(. Is anyone else scared of being seen? Contemplated driving to the next town b instead I have just ordered some CB Digital on Next Day Delivery. So tomorrow we will know for sure

Not changing my ticker yet until I see some more positives!


----------



## NurseSooz

Annaki you must be on the edge! I wish I could virtually chuck you some of mine! I'm so excited for you that you'd think it was me! The fact AF hasn't shows is a v good indicator!

I'm feeling a bit more positive than last cycle but don't want to jinx anything. I still can't picture in my head seeing my own BFP.


----------



## Banana2012

Oh Annaki, you must be desperate to test! Hope tomorrow comes round quickly for you!

Sooz, good work! 

Trying, good luck getting your positive! You're definitely mAking me want a CBFM, I like the sound of knowing when you're building up to OV.


----------



## annaki

Haha @ Sooz...I only bought 2 tests! Didn't realise I would waste them all by testing way too early! 

Banana...I am actually not too desperate to test as I think I know and just trying to get my head around it all. I am as the group states a true 'Scardicat'. As much as we really want this I am so scared. 

Are you all near enough the TWW then?x


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhh, you'll be fine Annaki :hugs: It's only natural that you feel scared, but I'm sure you'll be a brilliant mum. How has your OH reacted? xxx


----------



## NurseSooz

I can understand your fear Annaki but you've got quite a while to get your head around the idea. I thinks it's natural to be scared - I guess it means your aware of how big a deal it is rather than being naieve. We're all here for you and wish our bodies worked as awesomely as yours!!


----------



## Trying2012

Annaki you have the patience of a saint! I would have been away to the next town in a flash :rofl: 

I think it's natural to be scared too, am sure it will take a while to get used too but so exciting!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

annaki, I don't blame you for being scared. And I also get nervous buying tests. HOpefully this is a sticky bean and it all works out! 

Sooz, looks like you were able to bd quite a bit! fx'd for you!!


----------



## annaki

Thanks for being so lovely!

OH has been really happy, but we decided yesterday not to get excited until we take another test which will be tomorrow. He offered to go get one tonight but I said not to worry as il get the one I ordered tomorrow.

I am such a control freak so going to need to let go. Arghh! 

I will no doubt be on here a lot telling you my worries as we would like to wait to tell people, although I may need to tell work. 

Good luck for testing, and I'm sure your bodies will prove how awesome they are too x x


----------



## NurseSooz

How's things Annaki? Xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Ok ladies, I caved and took a test early.
And it's a faint :bfp:!!!!!! The line is a little darker in person than on the picture.
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## NurseSooz

Oh my Luvbug!!! Definitely a :bfp: That's fantastic - two of you in a row - this is nuts! You must be so so excited! Have you told DH? Give us your 2ww symps! Hope this is a sticky bean for you!! :happydance: you should get a CBD test! Your first month trying - lucky Luvbug!

I'm getting that feeling of dread that this isn't our month...:cry: You'll be relieved you didn't have to use opks in the end!


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhh, congratulations Luvbug! So pleased for you! Haha, CC was only saying the other day that she'd hoped to see some BFP s - looks like you and Annaki listened to her!


----------



## NurseSooz

Not long 'til testing for you banana!! It's all getting v exciting!!


----------



## Banana2012

I know! No symptoms at all yet though, so have a feeling I'm probably out. Would love to be proved wrong though!


----------



## NurseSooz

I know the feeling!!


----------



## Trying2012

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Ok ladies, I caved and took a test early.
> And it's a faint :bfp:!!!!!! The line is a little darker in person than on the picture.

Whoohoooo :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## J04NN4

Ahhhh congrats Luvbug! Fabulous news. My bfp looked just like that at 12dpo. Two bfps in as many days, how lovely!

Where abouts are you other ladies in your cycles? Trying, I know you're around OV now and Sooz you're in the 2ww. What about the rest? Any testing dates in mind?

Edit: Banana I just saw your ticker, oooh, testing any day now then?


----------



## Banana2012

It is any day now! I'm still undecided about testing. I have a load of internet cheapies, so can test whenever...just not sure when I should! Think I might test on either Friday at 11 DPO or Saturday at 12 DPO. Wish I could wait for AF to come, but I know the urge to test will hit me before then! 

How's bump coming along Jo4nn4? And how are you feeling?


----------



## NurseSooz

Don't worry banana - i'm exactly the same. In going to aim for 12dpo. Can't believe I'm only 5dpo. I started spotting 7dpo last time so you can imagine how anxious I'm getting every time I go-pee!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

NurseSooz said:


> Oh my Luvbug!!! Definitely a :bfp: That's fantastic - two of you in a row - this is nuts! You must be so so excited! Have you told DH? Give us your 2ww symps! Hope this is a sticky bean for you!! :happydance: you should get a CBD test! Your first month trying - lucky Luvbug!
> 
> I'm getting that feeling of dread that this isn't our month...:cry: You'll be relieved you didn't have to use opks in the end!


I'm very excited but very nervous. It's like I'm dreaming lol. Hopefully it's a sticky bean! Yes I Told dh right after I tested because he was up and like what are you doing. 
Honestly last night I was convinced that af was coming early because I wasn't feeling good. soI decided to test to get it over with. I didn't have too many symptoms. The only ones that stood out were sore bbs which just started this weekend and my lower back aches. ButI didn't think too much oh the back ache because my back always hurts. and weirdly enough the past two daysI have been peeing more than normal. I honestly thought I was out. So don't think you're out yet ladies!


----------



## annaki

Mrs Luvbug! WOW!! Congratulations!!!!

So so happy for you!! Here's to a very healthy 9 months!!

Just ran home from work and POAS...got the CBD and it says PREGNANT 2-3 weeks which is really 4-5 weeks!!! So happy! Feel a lot better today. Was so overwhelmed about things yesterday. Reckon I am 4+3 days with my calculations ))))

Will try and post a pic.

Thanks for your support girls and can't wait for the next BFP!!! X x x


----------



## annaki

https://https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj498/annaki13/0567d047.jpg


----------



## annaki

Ps yippeee I uploaded a photo!!!


----------



## Snuffles

Oh this is so lovely I'm so happy for you ladies I'm a blubbering mess right now :cry: I can't wait to see your progressions and scan pics and you better believe I'll be stalking you two and any other ladies who get a positive:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I can't wait for all of you lovely ladies to get yours!!! We won't be telling family or friends until about 12 weeks. Just to make sure it's a sticky bean. Snuffles, sooz and banana and all you other girls testing soon. I've got everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks lovely, although I'm not too sure we've caught it this month :( I'll try to remain optimistic though(even though I'm more pessimistic)


----------



## Jaynie82

Congrats luvbug and annaki! Great news!


----------



## Trying2012

Well I got a postive opk last night and a peak on the monitor this morning :happydance: Temp also rose this morning so I'm thinking I possibly ovulated overnight (I do normally ovulate same day as my positive) 

Managed :sex: on Tuesday and last night and am hoping he's able for it tonight too! :rofl:


----------



## NurseSooz

Go Go Trying!!! Woohoo! :sex:

Just say "pants off boy - we have business to attend to!"


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

NurseSooz said:


> Go Go Trying!!! Woohoo! :sex:
> 
> Just say "pants off boy - we have business to attend to!"

:rofl: bahahahahahahahaha you crack me up!

Yay Trying! get to it!


----------



## chickenchaser

I leave you girls alone for a couple of days and it is raining BFP's :haha: I'm so happy for you both. My loss was obviously your gain. I hope you both have a very happy and healthy 9 months.:hugs: Was having a tough day today so this has really cheered me up. 

I think I'm going to stay away, it is obviously working for you all, I just hope i'm there with you.

I'm on CD9 of my 4th cycle, so really keeping my fingers crossed for this cycle that we improve on last month.

Thinking of you all even if I'm not here and by the looks of it we have the chance of another BFP by the next time I pop in.

Take Care all :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Devastated - started spotting this evening - pink cm. It was 7dpo last cycle so a day earlier (I'm 6dpo). I'm in bits :cry:


----------



## chickenchaser

Sooz that is perfect timing for implantation bleeding don't give up yet hun, this is a good sign XXX


----------



## NurseSooz

You're so lovely CC but this is exactly what happened last month on 7dpo :cry:

We worked so hard this month I genuinely thought we stood a chance :cry:


----------



## Jaynie82

Sooz dO u mean your LP is 7 days?


----------



## NurseSooz

I don't know what that means :cry: it's 6 days since my positive opk.


----------



## Banana2012

Hugs, Sooz. Did AF start straight after the spotting last cycle? 

Has the format of B&B changed for everyone else, or is it just me?


----------



## Banana2012

Also, forgot to say that like an idiot, I tested this morning - needless to say it was a BFN. Grr.


----------



## NurseSooz

I started AF 6 days after spotting started with last cycle. :cry:


----------



## Banana2012

Is the spotting exactly the same as last cycle?


----------



## Snuffles

Oh Sooz:hugs:


----------



## annaki

Sooz it does sound like implantation bleeding. Hope it doesnt turn into AF. Fingers crossed for you chick x

CC nice to hear from you, al the best on your journey x x x


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw sooz, my fingers and toes are crossed that it's just implantation bleeding. 

Banana.... at least it's still a little too early to test so that could change! My fingers and toes are crossed for you too! 


I hope it's ok that I stay in this group with you lovely ladies. I don't want to be invading... I knows it's a ttc group. I just love you girls! If it's not ok that I stay please let me know!


----------



## Snuffles

Pfft like we're going to boot you out. We'll probably beg you to stay :D


----------



## annaki

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Aw sooz, my fingers and toes are crossed that it's just implantation bleeding.
> 
> Banana.... at least it's still a little too early to test so that could change! My fingers and toes are crossed for you too!
> 
> 
> I hope it's ok that I stay in this group with you lovely ladies. I don't want to be invading... I knows it's a ttc group. I just love you girls! If it's not ok that I stay please let me know!


Yes same here Luvbug! x


----------



## NurseSooz

Spotting is exactly the same as last cycle. I don't see how I have a chance each cycle if the lining starts shedding from 6dpo. My wee egg wouldn't stand a chance of implanting. I might give the doc a buzz again and see if I can get my hormone blood brought forward. The plan was for 6months if we hadn't got our BFP by then. I can't stop sobbing now. I'm so lame.

Good luck with your testing banana. You might be the third strike in a row on here. Fingers crossed lovely. :hugs:

Good luck with the rest of the 2ww snuffles - wish I could be sharing the remainder of it with you.

Luvbug you're always welcome, as is Annaki. J04NN4 has stayed and given us great hope and support so you can join her.


----------



## J04NN4

Banana2012 said:


> How's bump coming along Jo4nn4? And how are you feeling?

I'm doing great thank you and baby's doing well. Over half way now, I can't believe it! And try not to worry about your :bfn: just yet, it's not over 'til it's over! I got a stark white negative at 10dpo and a positive at 12dpo. That's still really early though and statistically even if you are pregnant it's not likely to be positive at that stage. 



NurseSooz said:


> Spotting is exactly the same as last cycle. I don't see how I have a chance each cycle if the lining starts shedding from 6dpo. My wee egg wouldn't stand a chance of implanting. I might give the doc a buzz again and see if I can get my hormone blood brought forward. The plan was for 6months if we hadn't got our BFP by then. I can't stop sobbing now. I'm so lame.
> 
> Good luck with your testing banana. You might be the third strike in a row on here. Fingers crossed lovely. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the 2ww snuffles - wish I could be sharing the remainder of it with you.
> 
> Luvbug you're always welcome, as is Annaki. J04NN4 has stayed and given us great hope and support so you can join her.

Sooz LP means luteal phase - the gap between ovulation and AF and when the eggy implants. If your spotting turns into AF then it looks like you have quite a short one. This isn't necessarily a negative though, cycles come in all shapes and sizes. I've heard a fair few success stories about lengthening LP with the use of vitamin B6 supplements, maybe worth a try?

Thank you very much for your kind words, you have a very big heart. I know this must be very hard for you and I really appreciate it. It might be worth ringing your doctor if it'll put your mind at ease, and I can't imagine how frustrating it must be but bear in mind you haven't reached the average TTC time yet! Patience is not a virtue I possess so I'd be exactly the same but it's still early days.


----------



## Banana2012

Sooz, fingers crossed the spotting stops. :hugs: Let us know how it goes lovely.

Jo4nn4, so pleased to hear everything is going so well! You'll have your little one before you know it!

Luvbug and Annaki, of course we want you to stay :hugs: And I want to hear all about your little beans :thumbup: Hopefully as more and more of us get our BFPs this can become a pregnancy group as well as TTC. It seems silly to leave and find another group when we've all been in it together so far. 

Trying to now take my mind off the last few days of the TWW after yesterday's little hiccup! Don't know why I tested, I knew it was too early!


----------



## NurseSooz

You're a sweety J04NN4 - we couldn't not like having you here.

Doesn't a short LP = infertility? Last time my actual period started 13 days after ovulation but I spotted for 6 days prior. I don't know what to do. The only difference with this spotting is I'm getting mild cramps with them which makes me think AF is more imminent. I can see this being a v long journey for us.


----------



## Trying2012

Sooz the actual length of time from ovulation to AF starting being 13 days is a fine length for sustaining a pregnancy. Though spotting during LP is not uncommon for some and sometimes indicates a low level of progesterone, have been looking on another forum too and people have reported pregnancy even with unexplained spotting in the LP.

I do hope though that this time around its implantation spotting. 

MrsL - It will be lovely for you to stay around the thread. As Sooz said, Jo4nna has stuck around and is really helpful!


----------



## J04NN4

NurseSooz said:


> Doesn't a short LP = infertility?.

Not necessarily. Also as trying says it's not AF at 6 days, it's spotting, which can be totally normal. I've heard the same thing about being low in progesterone and know they can give you something to help which isn't too complicated but I don't know any more about it. Maybe ask your doctor about that? I know this is more complicated than you'd hoped but there's still no reason you'll have serious trouble. Don't give up hope! Just keep on top of it, take lots of notes to show your doctor.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw thanks ladies 

Banana, Don't let that little hiccup bring you too far down. It'll be ok. It's amazing how much can change in two or three days. So hopefully you'll get that :bfp: when do you think you'll test again?

Sooz, aw :hugs: Don't get too down either. Hopefully it's a good sign. It couldn't hurt calling your doctor though. Just to make sure. I have plenty of faith in you and know you'll get your :bfp: soon enough!


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks Luvbug :hugs: Think I may test on Sunday, unless AF has already started (it's due to start on Monday, but I was a day early last cycle so we'll see).

How are you feeling about everything? Has it sunk in that you're pregnant yet?! You need to change your siggy!


----------



## chickenchaser

This is my thread and even though I'm not about as much as I use to be I still feel the mummy of the group (possibly because I'm nearly old enough to be some of your mummy's :haha:) and every one is welcome here. We are on this journey together. We all started in WTT and moved over to TTC and I really hope and pray that we all move over to First/second/third tri together. But if we don't then so be it and we can stay together here. If someone doesn't like it they don't have to look at the thread. 
When me and Sooz moved over to TTC, many of you came over to the thread even though you were still WTT, so I can't see the difference in you hanging around the other way.
I'm sorry, I'm feel very protective of things that mean a lot to me today and that includes of my threads and my girls. I want to know how you and your beans are doing. So please don't leave us. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> Thanks Luvbug :hugs: Think I may test on Sunday, unless AF has already started (it's due to start on Monday, but I was a day early last cycle so we'll see).
> 
> How are you feeling about everything? Has it sunk in that you're pregnant yet?! You need to change your siggy!

That sounds like a good plan! I was a day early last cycle too! Which was weird because I rarely started early!

I'm getting more and more excited. I just keep praying it's a sticky bean! It's starting to sink in more and more. I wish time would speed up just a little so I could go to the doctor and confirm everything! Yes, I do need to change it! I'll work on that when I get home from work  

I hope all you ladies are doing good... testing time is coming up and I'm hoping for some more :bfp:'s !!!!

Thank you cc


----------



## Trying2012

Good words CC! I often snuck over here well before I was ttc and was always made to feel welcome. 

Lets hope we all stick together through thick and thin!


----------



## chickenchaser

:cry: I think I may be a little hormonal, you have just made me cry :haha:


----------



## Trying2012

Aww CC, big :hugs: really hope you are doing okay, miss you on here xx


----------



## Snuffles

Well ladies, I'm not feeling as optimistic as I don't have sore boobs or nipples :/


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhh, loving all the love in here :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying are you trying to send me into a big blubbering mess? I love this thread and miss you all so much. I really hope I get up the duff soon so I can come back. All this quality time with DH is damaging my gossip glands.....

WOW we have 7 viewers at the moment......... How did that happen.......


----------



## Snuffles

chickenchaser said:


> Trying are you trying to send me into a big blubbering mess? I love this thread and miss you all so much. I really hope I get up the duff soon so I can come back. All this quality time with DH is damaging my gossip glands.....
> 
> WOW we have 7 viewers at the moment......... How did that happen.......

Because we're awesome of course:thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

LOL I just didn't think we had that many scardicats....... Just trying to work it out,,,,,, perhaps we need a register....


----------



## JaimeIlyssa

NurseSooz said:


> Yeeeeeeey I'm posting on the TTC board!! :happydance:
> 
> Ok so I'm going to repost my post - sorry to repeat myself.
> 
> 
> Ok TTC chickies. TMI warning.
> 
> How the hell do you read cervical mucous? I know it's there but how the hell do I know what's fertile? I've never head "stretchy" (wtf?!) mucous. It has gone mega watery mid cycle before. I'm so confused! Any mucous gurus out there? I'm not a charter and I haven't a flying monkey what my cycles are. I'd like to be able to at least read the best indicator of fertility! Does it have to be that watery way for me to be fertile? I'm so confused!

When your about to ovulate your temperature increases (basal body temperature), you have a whitey watery cervical discharge or more so than usual, best to have sex on or before ovulation because if it's after you've ovulated it's too late (ovulation lasts 12-24 hrs), sperm can live inside the body for up to 5 days (but give or take may be less), you will feel abdominal cramping during ovulation when the follicle (egg) is released into your Fallopian tubes, it's best to consult your Dr to find out when your fertile and how to notice these tell tale signs.


----------



## Trying2012

Snuffles said:


> Well ladies, I'm not feeling as optimistic as I don't have sore boobs or nipples :/

Are you going by your ticker? Don't let that drive you crazy :wacko::wacko: lol


----------



## NurseSooz

You guys are a really important part of my life (and sanity). Thanks for being there for me, being so lovely, understand and supporting me when my body is constantly letting me down. You are awesome - each and every Scardicat.

I went to the docs in my state if despair after work. She was lovely and she's going to do my hormone profile on day 21 next cycle to reassure me in case my progesterone levels are what's letting me down. Will keep you all posted.

Keep strong and here's for more BFPs and some v sticky beans.

:hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

Sooz thats great that she is going to look into it for you:)

All I can say is thank god we all 'met' each other! In it for the long road with you all :hugs: xx


----------



## chickenchaser

I can feel the love girls and it fantastic......


----------



## chickenchaser

Sooz I really hope you dont need that appointment but hope it brings you comfort if you do XXX


----------



## J04NN4

Aw it's a right love fest in here this evening! I was just saying to my husband earlier how glad I was to have 'met' you all and that I thought we'd be in touch for a long time. We'll all be moaning about our teenagers before we know it! There's no one in 'real life' that I'd rather talk to than you guys :hugs:

Good luck for your appointment Sooz, keep us updated lovely.

Edit: Lovely to see you CC, I hope you're keeping well. Much love xx


----------



## Banana2012

That's brilliant, Sooz. Although fingers crossed something happens before then :hugs:

I've been feeling really crampy this afternoon/evening. Don't know if it's the warning signs of AF coming or something else...really hoping for the latter, don't want to see that :witch: appearing this month! Just desperate for the TWW to be over now, one way or another.

Just to echo everyone's words, I really do appreciate you guys so much. I don't know what I'd do without you lot to offload to and make me laugh. Lots of love girlies xxx


----------



## Snuffles

And I will also echo, that I really do appreciate you ladies. And even though I haven't been in the group very long, you ladies welcomed me with open arms and I feel very close to you all. I'm starting to cry a little bit:cry: :D

On another note, I'm getting rid of my symptom ticker it's making me bonkers:wacko: lol


----------



## Trying2012

Aww its so nice to feel the love in here tonight :) We've got a good bunch of ladies on this journey together :hugs:

Snuffles - lol, though think it was for the best! :rofl:


----------



## JaimeIlyssa

I'm not following all these abbreviations =O


----------



## Snuffles

Trying: It was because now I feel less bonkers hehe :D

Jaime: Like which ones? I'll try to help out, although I don't know what AFM means :/


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I'll echo everyone as well! I am so glad to have all you lovely ladies. I can talk to you guys about things I can't talk to my friends about and I love it! I'd be going crazy without all of you! 

How wonderful to see all the love


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles said:


> Trying: It was because now I feel less bonkers hehe :D
> 
> Jaime: Like which ones? I'll try to help out, although I don't know what AFM means :/

AFM is As for me ...... I think haha :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

Ah makes sense then lol


----------



## Banana2012

Yay Luvbug, brilliant to see your ticker! Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Trying2012

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Snuffles said:
> 
> 
> Trying: It was because now I feel less bonkers hehe :D
> 
> Jaime: Like which ones? I'll try to help out, although I don't know what AFM means :/
> 
> AFM is As for me ...... I think haha :haha:Click to expand...

Yip thats what that one means! :thumbup: Sometimes it takes me a while to figure them out too :lol: There is an abbreviation page on the home screen from here too if that helps.

Loving your ticker Mrs L :happydance::happydance:

Banana - Any signs of AF? Are you going to wait or test again?

Sooz - How are you this morning? Any more spotting?

AFM :haha: Fertility Friend has updated my ovulation date to be CD14 going on my temps today so I am now well and truly in the tww. If any of you know if you follow my journal I was a bit worried about the amount with :sex: this month at the right time but going on ovulation on CD14, we managed CD11, 13 & 14 so fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## Banana2012

No signs of AF yet, but it's not due 'til tomorrow or Monday anyway. Still a bit crampy, so that could be the warning signs of the witch arriving!

Just tested. :bfn: . Feeling really gutted :nope: I know technically there's still a chance, but I feel in my gut that we're probably out. 

Trying, that sounds like a good amount of :sex: to me! I'll keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## NurseSooz

Don't worry banana - you're not out yet but I understand your disappointment - you just get that gut-feeling huh. I hope you're proved wrong :hugs:

You never know Trying - you've definitely covered your bases that's for sure. Hopefully one of those session will result in the perfect-timed sperm-meets egg scenario! Keep us up to date. Try and stay chilled to help it all take place.

I'm still spotting - 8dpo. Pink cm. the only different thing this time is the fact my lower abdo is tender to palpate. It's been more watery than last month. Following the same pattern though. It's crazy how many straws you try clutching at - I've never typed in so many variations of "spotting but still got BFP" into google. I definitely feel this cycle is lost. I keep telling myself that getting upset changes nothing but my heart doesn't listen.


----------



## Trying2012

Aww big big hugs :hugs: Banana and Sooz, this ttc lark is so flaming difficult isn't it? It sends the most rational of peole up the wall :(


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks Trying and Sooz :hugs: I've been really taken aback by how hard I've found the last few days, thought I was coping well but turns out I'm not! I guess it's just harder to ignore when you're coming to the end of the TWW. :nope: Lots of :hugs: to the both of you too xxx


----------



## Snuffles

I'm sorry you ladies are having a hard time, hopefully everything turns out positively and we'll turn into a pregnant group of ladies :)

AFM-I'm losing my mind! I want to pee on all my tests, but I know it'd do no good:sad2: I don't want to wait another 6 days this is terrible:sad2:


----------



## NurseSooz

I never prepared for how emotionally challenging it would be. I never thought we'd get PG quickly but I never thought it would be so mentally tiring. I try and not be upset by any of it and then it hits me like a brick and I dissolve into tears. I completely understand any frustration or despair you feel. You can't compare it to anything.

Banana - I really hope you're proved wrong with your doubts - hopefully the witch will stay away and you won't need to stress for much longer.

Snuffles - if you POAS the most likely result will be negative which will crush you but I totally understand why you're do tempted 'cis loads of lassies get their BFPs from 8dpo. In a way I want to say "step away from the pee stick!!" but I can totally understand if you cave in! If I was still in the 2ww game i'd probably be peeing on sticks twice a day!


----------



## Snuffles

I'll try to stick it out as long as I can

Thanks Sooz:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw ladies, :hugs: to all of you. I'm sorry things are going rough right now. I wish there was somehting to do because I don't want to see you all upset.


----------



## Trying2012

Big :hugs: to you all. It is so tough going through all this and not having any idea what is going on inside us all. Its enough to drive us all through the wall :(


----------



## NurseSooz

How're you doing my lovelies? All braced for the closing ceremony?


----------



## Banana2012

I am! Feeling a bit emotional about it all!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> I am! Feeling a bit emotional about it all!

Have you tested again?

When is af supposed to show? Are you feeling any af symptoms?


----------



## Banana2012

Tested again this morning, another BFN :nope: AF hasn't arrived yet, but been crampy on and off all day. Had sore boobs as well, which I guess could mean AF or a BFP - so doesn't help me either way really! I just want to know one way or another now, the waiting is so hard. I think AF will probably turn up tomorrow, but we'll see.

You feeling ok Luvbug?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

aw boo!!! Well I really hope she doesn't come! How are you doing? 

Yes, I'm feeling good. bbs are really sore, a little crampy here and there, and sometimes my lower back aches. But other then that I feel good


----------



## NurseSooz

Hope you're ok banana :hugs: just thought of you and your testing so thought i'd post!

Also hope you're 2ww is ok snuffles and you're not going demented! Also Trying - good luck for this 2ww!

All you bun-in-oven girls - hope you're feeling all blossomy and excited :happydance:

Had a green-eyed monster moment last night and today - looking at lovely photos of my 10wk old niece and had a heavily pregnant lady in my clinic this morning :sad:


----------



## Banana2012

AF just arrived. Absolutely gutted :nope:


----------



## NurseSooz

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lovely banana I'm so so sorry and feel every bit of your upset and frustration. It's almost like "body - how dare you not fulfil your womanly role!". It seems so unfair that some have a one night stand and end up with an unwanted pregnancy yet when you want it so bad and are trying so hard it ends in AF. That's why I was so distraught after how hard we tried this month - I felt all our hard work and endless BD-Ing was a waste. I'm so sorry you got caught by her banana. I still think you're awesome if that helps :flower:!!


----------



## Banana2012

Aww, Sooz - you just made me cry! Thank you so much lovely, and huge, huge hugs to you too. Feeling really crappy, but trying to shake myself out of it. I think AF is one of the hardest times,'cos you feel so let down by last cycle, but can't get going on the next one until it's over. Grrr, I hate the stupid witch.


----------



## Banana2012

Oh, and Sooz - you're pretty awesome yourself :flower:


----------



## NurseSooz

AF is one totally cruel ol' witch - I wish there was a "skip AF and crack on" option. Time goes so slowly when you're trying huh.


----------



## chickenchaser

So sorry Banana.
Keep you chin up Sooz.


----------



## NurseSooz

Good to see you CC :hugs: how goes it in the coop?


----------



## annaki

Hello all, been away for the weekend so not been on.

Banana...so sorry about the arrival of AF :-(

Sooz...you have some lovely words of wisdom, hope you are ok 

Luvbug...do you know when your EDD is?

AFM (thanks for letting me know what this means!), no new symptons to report. Feeling good actually! Preparing myself for the morning sickness. Haven't booked an apt with GP yet as I don't think they book you in with Midwife until 9 weeks. Haven't told anyone yet, keeping it our little secret (and you lot!) until we're ready. I actually don't feel pregnant either. Want to lose a little weight as well but realise itself not the time. Just trying to eat healthily and hope weight loss comes with it


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm OK hun, off work for a couple of days and waiting to O, should be thursday. I am just in the process of applying for a new job, which has really put things up in the air. Do we stop ttc for a couple of months to see if I get it (I think my chances are high) or do we go ahead and chance being pregnant when starting a new job. Really confused. The job is perfect, only 3 miles down the road, Full time but with the best nursery in town just down the road and a band 7 (I'm currently a 6) So the extra money would be lovely. What would you do?


----------



## Trying2012

Banana big big :hugs: I am sorry the witch got you :( Hope she is not too nasty.

Annaki - glad you have not been hit by MS and fingers crossed it stays away.

CC - lovely to see you :) and for my pennies worth, I would go for it, a band 7 doesn't come about often (well not up here anyway) so I think that it would be daft to not too. As for the ttc, I would continue on with it, sure if you are pregnant starting the new job you wil still have enough time to find your feet and the good thing about the NHS is that moving jobs within it doesn't affect your mat leave.


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks everyone for your lovely words :hugs:

Annaki, I saw my gp the other day for something unrelated to TTC, and she said to make an appointment with them by the time I'm about 6 weeks once I get my BFP. Not sure if that's the same everywhere, but that was their advice here (in Birmingham). Glad you're feeling good!

CC, new job sounds promising! I'm starting a new job in September. We ummed and ahhhed about moving and changing jobs for ages, but in the end decided we didn't know how long it would take to get pregnant, so we might as well just focus on career decisions for now, and let everything slot into place later. Would you still be entitled to maternity leave?


----------



## J04NN4

Aw I'm so sorry Banana. It sounded so hopeful for you! Fingers crossed for next month. I hope you are all are coping OK, I can't tell you how much admiration I have for you all. My unintentional 2ww was the longest 2 weeks of my life so I had a little taster of what you're feeling but I can't imagine what it must be like. You're all so strong :hugs:

Good to hear from you CC. I don't really understand how the NHS works but if it doesn't affect maternity leave and stuff I'd say go for it! There's never a perfect time to get pregnant, there will always be something!

Glad to hear you're feeling well Annaki and you never know about the weight loss. I needed to lose some before conceiving and didn't but (unintentionally) lost around 8lb in first tri. I think it was from eating healthier and losing about a billion calories in white wine every week. I have a massive bump now and have only gained about 3lb so I think baby's burned some of my considerable fat reserves :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Yes Banana it would effect my mat leave your as long as you have continuous service within the NHS it doesn't matter what trust you work for all your benefits just pass over from trust to trust. I have over 10 years service now and that has been with in 3 different trusts. 

Trying, I know what you mean, I think there are more chances for us OT's (as there are fewer of us) but even so to get a Band 7 that is still clinical work and not management is like gold dust I don't think I can pass it up. But I do worry about;
"Congratulations we would like to offer you the job" "Thats great thanks, now can we arrange for me to have a year off in 6 month" OOppppssss.


----------



## chickenchaser

JO4NN4 - Loving your little Lemon.


----------



## annaki

CC...my friend found out the day she was offered a post that she was pregnant. She was just honest with them and told them straight away. I would try not to worry about it too much. Go for it, it sounds perfect for you!

Banana...thanks for that! Better ring and get booked in. Will I just see a GP and will it just be a case of BP and Midwife referral?

Joanna...that is really good! Only 3lb is very very good! Hoping for the same! I think the calories normally wasted on alcohol will help me out too.

X


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

aw banana :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear the witch got you. GRRR!! 

CC- I would say go for it too. You are certainly not the only person trying to start a family, and most jobs recognize that. And that's right, you don't know how long it could take, or what if for some reason you didn't get that job. Don't put your life on hold 

annaki- my edd is April 19th, so right after yours  We are keeping this a secret right now too. I want to try to wait until 12 weeks. Just in case anything happens. But, I was looking at one of the other forums on the 1st tri side, and some of those girls are showing at like 8 weeks! Holy moly lol. We'll see how it goes. I'll hold off until 12 weeks or I start showing, whichever happens first. I'm just terrified that soemthing will happen right after I tell people, and I don't want to have to explain that to everyone too.

Hope all you ladies are doing wonderful :hugs: to you all


----------



## Snuffles

Oh Banana I am so sorry I know you were really hoping for this cycle to be the one:hugs:

Sooz: You are oh so wise, share more of your wisdom with us :) and I'm doing good after almost having a melt down a few days ago lol

CC: I think you should go for the job:thumbup:

Annaki: Glad to see MS hasn't gotten you yet. Hopefully it isn't too severe if it does show.

Mrs.Luvbug: Wow eight weeks really? Well good thing I got enough fat on my tummy to hide baby for awhile if I end up being pg lol


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks Ladies, I'm going to go for it an just see what happens, will keep you all posted. XX


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

haha, ya snuffles! I was like oh my! I can't start showing at 8 weeks. Because the ladies I work with would totally point it out and guess that I am! I can't even go to the doctors until 8 weeks!


----------



## Snuffles

If that happens I'll just wear OH's shirts, no one will ever suspect:haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

Joining! Trying, Snuffles and Mrs. Lovebug were talking about this thread in my journal and it sounds fantastic! Thanks, Chickenchaser, for starting it! :D


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay! So glad you're joining kismet!


----------



## BabyBean14

Me too! This sounds like my kind of thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Snuffles

Yay Kismet is here!!!:hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

Yay to a new scaridcat!! :happydance: 

How is everyone doing? 

Sooz are you still spotting? :( 

AFM- nothing much to really say, FF has confirmed my ovulation at CD15, temps are still up, I'm trying my hardest to not fall into the symptom spotting trap this month as I know the likelihood of having any kinda symptoms are very slim at this point! It's so hard though :rofl: I'm really going to try hard not to test until AF is due, especially as the hubby will be away, though I'm not sure if I will manage! Lol


----------



## chickenchaser

Good morning Ladies, :flower:

Welcome Kismet, your very welcome. The scardicats got on so well in WTT we needed a thread in TTC and the name really summed us all up at the time but I think we are all feeling a little more comfortable.:thumbup:

Well ladies the job application is in so we will just have to wait and see what happens, please all keep your fingers crossed for me. This is the perfect family job.:amartass:

Trying you know our saying 'STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICK' :haha::rofl:

How are you sooz are you still spotting? :hugs:

Kismet, where are you on your cycle?

AFM - I'm due to OV on Thursday but a negative OPK this morning so will test again later. So hoping for it to be positive as I'm at home again today and DH as promised he will be home early from work. I feel some afternoon:sex: coming on.

:hugs::hugs: For all.


----------



## Banana2012

Welcome Kismet :flower:

Trying, I second CC's advice about the pee stick!! :haha:

CC, good luck with getting your positive OPK and with the :sex: ! And I'll keep my fingers crossed about your job :thumbup:

Annaki, she just said to see her at 6 weeks to organise a referral, so not sure if they do anything else or just literally refer you and send you on your way? You'll have to let us know what happens!


----------



## NurseSooz

Brace yourselves....


----------



## NurseSooz

Ok...so...think I might fall over.....

My spotting seemed to get lighter....went a tan colour this morning...so....

well....

I got my stick....did my thing....:bfp:!!!!

I haven't a clue or scooby how this happened or whether this will stick but I'm in utter disbelief....


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhhhhhhh Sooz!!!! So pleased for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

You must be so relieved?!


----------



## J04NN4

Ahhhhhhh Sooz!! Oh sweetheart I am so, SO happy for you. Congratulations! You're going to be a mummy!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm beginning to think both the tests are broken but the line is a good colour...think I'm in shock! Now I've got to go through today until I see DH!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Well it looks like Auntie Chicken was right and it was implantation bleeding. I had a really good feeling for you this month honey I'm so pleased for you. Congratulations. I want to see the stick come on show all.


----------



## NurseSooz

I'll get onto photobucket as its on my iPhone. Ive never used photobucket before but I'll give it a whirl...bare with me....


----------



## chickenchaser

I will be here waiting. :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

chickenchaser said:


> I will be here waiting. :hugs:

Same here!


----------



## chickenchaser

Come on Sooz :happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

How does this bl*@dy thing work?!?!?!


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying2012 said:


> I use photobucket, upload to there then take link and copy it into thread with the link box at the top :thumbup:

I have never used it but this is what trying was saying


----------



## J04NN4

Can you email it? Sorry I have no idea how iPhones work. If so you can email it to me and I'll upload it if that'd help? I won't be offended if you'd rather not though!


----------



## NurseSooz

Yes J04NN4 that'd be great!! I've uploaded it to photobucket but I can't get the code to paste it here!! :growlmad:


----------



## NurseSooz

https://s1154.photobucket.com/album...iew&current=29c42c68.jpg&evt=user_media_share 

Does that work?


----------



## J04NN4

I have no idea how to use photobucket either, I was thinking I'd upload it straight to here unless you'd rather I didn't? Will PM you my email anyway :)

Edit: wait your post has just appeared! Yes it works! Yaaaaaay! You're preggers! When do you get to show DH?


----------



## NurseSooz

Sorry - the pic was taken 3hrs after I did it! It's looking all faded now but I think you can still see it!


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhhhhhhh, I see it!!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Sorry it's a v lame pic!! I'm going to post my 2ww sx for you asap


----------



## NurseSooz

J04NNA - I'm telling DH in 4hrs or so! I'm going to go and buy a sticky bun and put it in the oven!!


----------



## J04NN4

NurseSooz said:


> J04NNA - I'm telling DH in 4hrs or so! I'm going to go and buy a sticky bun and put it in the oven!!

Aww that's so sweet! Keep us updated!


----------



## Trying2012

OMG OMG!!! I can't see the pic as darn work computer is blocking it, but I am going on what every one else is saying and whooohoooooo I am sooooooo chuffed for you :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

I see it Sooz, a really cute idea. Make sure you take a picture of his reaction, it will be great to show your child in a few years time. I'm so happy for you Congratulation again.


----------



## NurseSooz

You guys are awesome - I definitely feel like a total scardicat but I'm also still in shock and not quite convinced this is real....
Thanks for your support, encouragement and understanding. I'm a tale that even if you're spotting and are certain you're out the game you can still get a bfp. Also - don't loose hope! Even if this bean doesn't stick at least I know it's possible to get a bfp.

:hugs: to all.


----------



## Trying2012

Been trying to upload your pic but phone signal not good enough.

If you click into the full site and then click on the photo, on the left hand side you'll get a img code. Copy that then click on the little picture icon and paste it in there and that should hopefully do it :)


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm a photobucket failure...I can't copy and paste the url thing on my iphone and I'm not allowed to access photobucket from work...sowweeee!! If anyone else has some fancy way of copying/pasting etc that photo then feel free!!


----------



## J04NN4

Sooz's :bfp:!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=458577&stc=1&d=1344951671

Edit: Also I've upped the contrast on it so the line is even more obvious! Here you go:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=458579&stc=1&d=1344951931
 



Attached Files:







Sooz bfp.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 31









Sooz bfp2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## NurseSooz

Those are v lame pics - my apologies given!


----------



## J04NN4

They look fine! I hope you don't mind me fiddling about with it?


----------



## NurseSooz

No bother at all! Feeling a bit dizzy with shock and nervousness now...you're the only guys who know and I can't get hold of one of my best mates whose TTC - my brain is going to pop!


----------



## J04NN4

Aww bless you! Not long 'til DH gets home now :hugs: are you at work or home?


----------



## NurseSooz

At work!! 45mins til home time...:hissy::headspin:


----------



## J04NN4

Aw I bet that's painful! Good luck :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

I have just realised we have got 9 regular posters and 4 BFP's 5 if you count Mrs W who we haven't see for a while but was an original scardicat. 50% success rate in 4 months not bad. 
I think it is now the duty of JO4NN4, Sooz, Mrs.Luvbug and annaki to send all baby dust to those of us who need our BFP's.

Plus I think nearly all of the above are currently reading this thread I guess we are all routing for you Sooz.


----------



## chickenchaser

Fingers crossed for you Kismet,


----------



## BabyBean14

chickenchaser said:


> I have just realised we have got 9 regular posters and 4 BFP's 5 if you count Mrs W who we haven't see for a while but was an original scardicat. 50% success rate in 4 months not bad.
> I think it is now the duty of JO4NN4, Sooz, Mrs.Luvbug and annaki to send all baby dust to those of us who need our BFP's.
> 
> Plus I think nearly all of the above are currently reading this thread I guess we are all routing for you Sooz.

50% success rate in 4 months??! :shock: I've definitely found the right thread! Send me some of that scardicat :dust: :D


----------



## J04NN4

Aww yes of course lots of :dust: to everyone!

Has anyone heard from Honeybee? I've not seen her in a while.


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm not just sending baby dust - I'm sending a whole sandpit :dust:

Consider yourselves all well and truly dust bathed!!


----------



## Trying2012

Whohooo am home and can finally see the pic so I can get excited all over again!!! :happydance: 

CC, wow they are some stats :) let's hope the dust passes to us all :)


----------



## chickenchaser

I sent Honeybee a personal message earlier as I had realised she has not been about, she has been onto B&B though so she is OK.

And technically we are over 50% as I didn't count my BFP as it wasn't confirmed. Let hope that was are only loss.


----------



## chickenchaser

Right off to seduce DH now he is on his way home from work. Wish me luck, still no positive on OPK though. FF better be right about Thursday.


----------



## BabyBean14

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Banana2012

I'm definitely liking that percentage!

Turns out it was a good job I didn't get my BFP this month, as I've just got back from the docs after feeling poorly for a few days. I have something similar to shingles, and need antivirals - which I couldn't have if preggers. So pretty lucky really!

Just to help with TTC this cycle, apparently the currently blister-filled rash I have around my jaw will soon turn crusty and flakey, and I may even get a bit of temporary facial paralysis - so sexy! Don't know how hubby will keep his hands of me this month :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

Oh my goodness! That sounds really intense, Banana! I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

Well I've finally caught up (damn you chatty cathy's :haha:)

First off, Sooz:OMG AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU SWEETIE YOU DEFINITELY DESERVE THIS!!!:hugs:

Banana: Oh yes, I think your DH won't be able to control his desire for you once he sees the flakey skin peeling off:haha:

AFM-I'm starting to lose my optimism as I'm cramping on and off today :(


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh Banana that is awful I hope you are feeling better soon.

Just had a lovely dinner and now DH is in the bath, I'm off to wash his 'back' :haha:

Honeybee I can see you stalking, where have you been honey we have missed you.


----------



## Banana2012

Ooh, enjoy CC :happydance:

Snuffles, cramping can be a good thing, you never know. Fingers crossed it's implantation rather than AF :hugs:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hey ladies!!!

Sorry for my prolonged absence and thank you for thinking of me :hugs:
I've been getting daily updates sent to my phone though with all the new posts so every morning while I have my breakfast I sit and read it so I can catch up on you all!! :haha:

I had to take a break as I was getting obsessed and making myself miserable and all along I've said I want this to be fun and relaxed not stressed and timed. Last month I'm 99% sure I had a chemical, I didn't get a BFP but I had been convinced 1000% I was pregnant and then my period was slightly late and I won't go into detail but it was very different and I just knew. I was slightly upset but I trust my body completely and there's a reason it didn't implant, my body was obviously doing what's best for me. At the minute I'm in a good place as we have so much going on (including a possible new job!) that as much as I desperately want to get pregnant then if I don't there's plenty to occupy me...which means it'll probably happen this month now!!

Anyway enough about me...onto you guys!!!

Snuffles/Kismet/Annaki - :hi: don't think we've spoken properly before! I'm HoneyBee :wave: congratulations Annaki on your BFP! Fingers crossed for you both Snuffles/Kismet!
CC - thank you for you're message :flower: I hope things are going well for you now and the job you're applying for sounds really good! 
JO4NN4 - I can't believe how far gone you are now, it's crazy!! Hows it all going? Are you getting all prepared?
Sooz - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you!!! You deserve this, you've had such a tough time with this and it couldn't happen to a nicer girl :thumbup: (except for all you other ladies who got your BFP's of course :blush:)
Trying/Banana - hope you're both well and time is going quickly for you both - lots of baby dust!! :friends:!
Luvbug - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!! :happydance:

Phew! I really hope I've covered everyone and I'm so sorry if I missed anyone out!!

I'll stop rambling and now I'm all caught up all future posts will be shorter :haha:

xxx


----------



## Snuffles

Banana-Thanks, I'm trying to remain optimistic:hugs:

Honeybee: Thanks, and good luck to you sweetie:thumbup:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

OOOOMMMMGGGGGGG SOOZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am soooooo excited for you!!!!! AAAHHHHHHHHHHHH I almost fell out of my seat when I saw your post! AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Banana.... Holy Moly!!! That sounds terrible!!! I hope you get better soon!

Edit: haha I got a little excited with the happy dance up there and it messed up somewhere.! fixed it!


----------



## annaki

SOOOOZZZ!!!!!

Massive Congratulations!!! That is amazing, well done girl! All the best for a healthy and happy 9 month!!! )))))))))

Eeeeek! I'm so happy for you!!!


AFM, GP apt booked for a week tomorrow (il be 6 + 3 days). Had a bit of Blood on wiping after intercourse since finding out I'm PG. only light pink and a very small amount. Dr Google says I shouldn't be concerned as there is increased blood down there. Although I can't help but worry. Told Hubs we may have to hold off sex until I check it out with the midwife. Anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## chickenchaser

Come on Sooz, how did it go last night?


----------



## chickenchaser

annika Good luck with your appointment, I will say it now because I will never remember in a weeks time. I don't think a little bit of blood is a problem but yes get it checked just in case. Just for your peace of mind.


----------



## Banana2012

Annaki, I think that is pretty normal - but I'd check with your midwife just to put your mind at rest.

Honeybee, sorry to hear about the chemical, but glad you're staying positive :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Honeybee, Lovely to have you back. I totally understand your time away. I needed it too. I also think I had a chemical last month but have been trying to convince myself it was a faulty test. But either way it wasn't meant to be.

Take Care honey and you know where we are if you need us.


----------



## chickenchaser

Sooz I can see you stalking, Make your patients wait and tell us about last night........


----------



## J04NN4

Annaki, a little bit of blood after BD is usually totally normal. It's because of the changes to your cervix, some women's just become a little more sensitive and it can be lower down so you're more likely to irritate it during sex. It's worth mentioning though just to put your mind at ease. Try not to worry :hugs:

Good to see you Honeybee! I'm so sorry to hear about your chemical (and yours too CC, I can't believe I missed that somehow, I hope you don't think I was just ignoring it). I'm glad to hear you've got so much going on right now to keep your mind off things, I think it's probably the best way. And I'm doing great, thank you for asking. We've bought a few bits and bobs but got loads more to go and trying to hold off as long as possible otherwise maternity leave will be very boring :haha: I can start mat leave in less than 3 weeks should I want to - I can't believe how quickly it's come round.

You poor thing Banana, that sounds awful! How did you get it? Is it infectious or just one of those things?

Sooz you're keeping us in suspense here! How did the big reveal go? 

Love to all the other scardicats too, it's nice to see some 'new' faces although I recognise you all from WTT and people's journals :)


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks Jo4nn4 :hugs: It's the same virus as chicken pox, and apparently everyone who's had chicken pox has the virus lying dormant in them afterwards. Shingles is where the virus spots that your immune system is a bit down in the dumps and decides to make its come back! You don't catch it, but anyone who hasn't had chicken pox can catch it from you - so I'm stuck in my house until the blisters burst and crust over :nope: Feeling really sore and crappy today. The virus affects nerve endings, so is really painful. I was in tears last night 'cos the pain was so intense - not a happy bunny!


----------



## NurseSooz

LOL -I burst out laughing there CC!

So...

My mum and dad were supposed to be meeting us at our flat for tea. HOWEVER - my mum pitched up outside our flat door and I met her on my way back from work. My brain was in overtime going "DH doesn't know... what do I do?!". Eventually I thought - she's my mum for god sake. She came in and send "I got us a bottle of wine for tea" to which I replied "I'm afraid I won't be drinking it"...and gave her a "knowing" look to which she jumped up and gave me a big hug. I then threw her into the garden awaiting DH to return. I looked out "the blokes guide to pregnancy" which I bought when we started TTC. I took him into the kitchen and said "Oh I've got a book you may want to get better aquainted with"...to which I produced the book! He got all teary eye and said in shock "are you pregnant?!". It all ended with a long teary hug. He's now so excited and buzzing about! Bless! Did another IPT this morning and the line is darker! Still terrified, excited, nervous etc etc!

At lunch I'll post my 2ww sx for you as they're v interesting and I know how much 2ww symptoms posts have helped me stay sane!!

Instead of thanking you all individually I just want to say how AWESOMELY (is that a word...?) lovely and supporting you have all been to me. I really appreciate how excited you all are for me after putting up with my worries/moans etc. I'm def staying around to support you all TTC and those who have a bun cooking! Those still TTC please stay positive and it shows you that even when you're convinced your out - that may not be the case!!

Welcome Kismet - I saw you previously on other threads! Thankyou for the lovely comments!

Banana I really hope you get well soon - is it Impetigo/Shingles? Poor you :hugs: virtual nursey hugs your way.

Honeybee it's SO lovely to see you back and I'm sorry for your trauma. I hope you've had a good time to gather your thoughts - you've got an awesome attitude that will only help for your ttc journey. 

Annaki - There's lots of girls who have posted with similar symptoms. I just think it's a lot more vascular around there just now. I think there's an ongoing debate about BD-ing in early preg but your m/w will put you at ease. Good luck!


----------



## Trying2012

Awwwwwww I love your reveal to both your DH and your mum :happydance: that is just lovely to read and I got all goosebumps!

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Banana - that sounds horrible, hope it gets better quickly for you :hugs:

Honeybee - lovely to see you back, can totally understand why you needed to have a break. Fxd for you for your next cycle.

CC - So nice to see you posting more on here, really missed you :hugs:

Annaki - I think that a little bit of bleeding can be normal early on after :sex: due to the cervix too, but def get it looked at and checked to put your mind at ease.

Everyone else, hope you all have a lovely Wednesday, nearly at the weekend :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh Banana, Poor you. I think chocolate is the perfect cure, make sure you get a good amount over the next couple of weeks to make sure it goes and stays away.

Sooz always happy to make people laugh. Have you decided when you are going to tell work?


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying, We just needed some time together I will come and go as need but thanks and I have missed you all too.

JO4NN4, I'm OK honey don't worry about missing it I didn't make a lot of it. nBut thanks anyway.


----------



## NurseSooz

CC - it's lovely to have you here a bit more as I've made your great chat and your awesome attitude. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

My 'awesome' attitude my not last!!!!! With the disappointment last month and what seems to be a total inability to get a positive OPK this month I'm getting increasingly frustrated.


----------



## Banana2012

chickenchaser said:


> Oh Banana, Poor you. I think chocolate is the perfect cure, make sure you get a good amount over the next couple of weeks to make sure it goes and stays away.

I think that's a good plan, CC! Unfortunately only got hot chocolate in the house, so that will have to do for now! Just had a banana sandwich for lunch as I couldn't stomach anything else but needed to line my stomach to take some codeine tablets- haven't had one of those since I was about 5! And very tasty it was too! 

Sooz, I LOVE your description of telling hubby and your mum :happydance: . And yep, it's shingles that I have.


----------



## NurseSooz

My Eggo is Preggo - The full story.....

On Preconception vits and preseed - used agnus castus and EPO up until ov.

CD14 - faint line on OPK, feeling squeemish. Had cx smear.
CD15 - positive OPK, cm stretchy but NOT EWCM. BD'd then leg up for 30mins. 
1DPO - OPK line fainter, streak of red blood on wiping x1 - BD's legs up again.
2dpo - BD'd am - nowt else
3dpo - tired. BD'd PM
4dpo - Keep smelling "old cigarettes". R boob slightly tender (usual). Nips sens (usual). ? the odd abdo twinge? - imagining it me-thinks.
5dpo - smelling EVERYTHING. A bit of diarrhoea and nausea (I have IBS though so nothing weird)
6dpo - Abdo suddenly becomes tender on palpation on each side. Feels like a pulled muscle. Pink spotting in the evening - devastated and sobbed for hours. Accepted I was out the game for this month.
7dpo - started spotting this time last cycle. pink cm turning to browny/tan. Tender abdo. NEW thing - had wee "gushes" of clear, wet cm - (mmmm yummy). R side sharp pain in evening.
8dpo - wee gushes again all day. Pinky/tan cm all day turning to dark yellow by evening.
9dpo - watery pink cm first thing. tender lower L abdo. R boob v sore.
10dpo - pinky tan cm first thing - eventually going yellow. Both boobs now sore (new). Abdo not tender now. CM white by evening. IPT negative - I was getting line-eye staring at it - maybe I DID see something? I was spotting LOADS at this point last month.
11dpo - abdo feels heavy and cx feels heavy - like AF soon to start. tested and :bfp: mild AF cramps all day and LOW BACK PAIN++ at night.
12dpo - today another stronger :bfp: slight AF cramps, low back pain. no appetite. feel v hot. Abdo feels "solid".

I really hope this helps you guys TTC. Any questions, no mattery how gross or gory then ask away.


----------



## chickenchaser

Still not positive OPK that is 3 months in a row now, What is happening.

Thanks for the info Sooz


----------



## NurseSooz

When I didn't get mine for ages CC I used agnus castus adn EPO starting from the beginning of my period and got my positive opk the next cycle. Don't know if it's coincidence but I certainly wasn't getting positives prior to that.


----------



## chickenchaser

I got a positive on my first month but now nothing. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## NurseSooz

So so sorry CC - I almost think OPKs are the devil - I was considering stopping them after this cycle as they were stressing me out but I'm such an obsessive about such things. Walking away from them is way easier said than done. I found the the pre-conception vits (branded ones) made my ovulation symps more obvious. I always tested first thing in the morning and the moment I started seeing a line appear I tested daily. I didn't do temps at any point as the thought of it freaked me out. I did a few CP checks but that confused me as well.....maybe a cbfm may be your answer?


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies I seem to have stumbled accross your thread and wondered if it would be ok to join? From reading through it a lot of you seem to have gotten your BFPs!! CONGRATS!! Hoping I can catch a bit of your baby dust lol xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Sure thing Mojo - the more the merrier! Nice to see that our wee thread is appealing!


----------



## mojo86

NurseSooz said:


> Sure thing Mojo - the more the merrier! Nice to see that our wee thread is appealing!

Ha ha thanks!! I see you just got your BFP - congrats hun!! Exciting times ahead. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! xx


----------



## NurseSooz

It's v early days but I'm cautiously excited! Thanks. You seem to have been through a lot - I hope being in this thread brings you luck! :hugs:


----------



## mojo86

NurseSooz said:


> It's v early days but I'm cautiously excited! Thanks. You seem to have been through a lot - I hope being in this thread brings you luck! :hugs:

Thanks I could use some luck lol!! Had my ups and downs but trying to stay positive! I see you are in Edinburgh and a nurse? Too spooky - so am I lol!!


----------



## Jaynie82

Sooz congrats!!! Fantastic news!

Me... I am nervously waiting. AF was due yesterday but nothing so far. I hav been experiencing these delightful 'gushes' u have mentioned for the last two days and I did read somewhere that this is a sign AF is coming. Not in your case though. 
Reluctant to test as any other cycles I have tested the witch has appeared a few hours later and then I just be really cross with myself for getting my hopes up. I am goin to try to hold out to fri night before testing as that would then be cd 30 and dpo16. It is possible that I ovulated 5 days after my days had me down for as I did have jelly type cm. typical as this month we weren't using OPK. Anyway enough about me we shall see in the next few days either way. 
I know I haven't posted alot on here but I am on a but I the evenings. Lovely to hear all your stories and how supportive everyone is. I feel like I need to try and distance my self in an attempt to not live and breathe ttc and that's my reasons. I am getting more confident though. Sorry for the long post....
How is everyone else today?


----------



## Banana2012

Welcome, Mojo :flower:

And Jaynie, that sounds promising! Do you normally have regular cycles?


----------



## Jaynie82

Anywhere between 26 and 28 days usually so that is something I suppose!


----------



## chickenchaser

Welcome Mojo

And fingers crossed Jaynie, Is this your first TTC cycle?


----------



## Jaynie82

CC been trying since march. Before u know it u are months down and line and nothing!


----------



## annaki

Hello to all the new Scardicats! Nice to meet you all! Hope we have so me more good news of more :bfp: soon!

AFM, it still doesn't seem real. Symptons are very few, just a little nauseous this morning. :wacko:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hang in there Jaynie, we will all get there, it is just taking some of us a little longer. Are you doing anything to help ie. OPKs, charting etc.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Welcome to the new lovely ladies! 

I hope you all are doing well.

AFM... first round of nausea today. Gah, I would much rather be sick from the minute I get home from work to the minute I go to bed than be sick at work. I didn't puke, but sure felt like it. I don't want to be sick at work :-( 
I'll just have to suck it up and hope that it doesn't happen much more haha.


----------



## Trying2012

Welcome to all the new ladies :) xx


----------



## chickenchaser

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Welcome to the new lovely ladies!
> 
> I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> AFM... first round of nausea today. Gah, I would much rather be sick from the minute I get home from work to the minute I go to bed than be sick at work. I didn't puke, but sure felt like it. I don't want to be sick at work :-(
> I'll just have to suck it up and hope that it doesn't happen much more haha.

When are you going to tell work Luvbug?


----------



## Snuffles

I want to share something that may be TMI with you ladies, but it keeps happening and I don't know what to make of it. I keep getting little gushes like I do when I get the first gush of blood when AF comes, so of course I start to get a little upset and I go to the bathroom and when I wipe there is nothing but I guess CM:shrug: I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Trying2012

Ohh Sooz spoke about 'gushes' in her tww symptoms, maybe a good thing?


----------



## chickenchaser

Snuffles when do you test?


----------



## Snuffles

CC-Tomorrow or Friday


----------



## annaki

Snuffles I had EWCM at around 6-9 DPO. FX is a positive sign of your BFP.


----------



## Snuffles

Oh I'm so hopeful now :D


----------



## J04NN4

Banana you poor thing! I bloody love codeine though, nom nom nom. I don't know if they told you or if you already know it can give you really bad constipation so just beware!

Sooz your reveal sounds just lovely. Mine was very unceremonious. I didn't expect it to be positive and just had to satisfy by POAS urge so did it then jumped in the shower. Out of the corner of my eye I saw it had turned positive so I leapt out, suds and all and went and jumped on my husband who was asleep and had no idea what was going on. I told him and he went back to sleep! Charming. I'm glad to hear you had a darker test this morning too, how exciting! Have you worked out your EDD?

What time are you testing CC or are you varying it? I don't know much about OPKs but I gather the time of day can be crucial. Any chance you're missing it for that reason?

Mojo - welcome! Sorry to see you've had such a long journey so far but hopefully the end is in sight. Lots of :dust: to you and to our other newbie Jaynie.

Luvbug I'm going to parrot something you have no doubt heard already and will hear hundreds of times more - ginger! Tea, biscuits, anything. I swear it helped keep my nausea to just nausea rather than actually puking.

Snuffles you know there's no such thing as TMI here. I had that too, not discharge as such but just *lots* of moisture down there. Kept thinking that AF has started. Fingers crossed for you!

Is it just me or is this week reeeeeeally dragging?!


----------



## mojo86

Thanks JO4NNA!! This seems to be a lucky thread!! Congrats on your pregnancy is this your first?? I am really hoping the end is near lol really hoping for a BFP before xmas fingers xd and thanks for the baby dust, I def need it xx


----------



## Trying2012

J04NN4 said:


> Is it just me or is this week reeeeeeally dragging?!

Hmmmm one word yes due to three little words!! Two week wait! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Cc, I want to wait at least until 8 weeks. I'd rather wait until 12 weeks. But if I start showing before 12 weeks I'll have to tell them. I have a nice little bloated pooch right now, enough that I feel it's noticeable and my work pants are uncomfortable. I'm not tiny, but skinny enough that it looks like I've gained some weight, but I haven't it's just really bloated.
Thanks jo4nn4 I'll have to try that!!


----------



## Snuffles

It is dragging, because it knows we're all waiting for something lol


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Ooooh Kismet maybe you have a special ability :D


----------



## BabyBean14

Snuffles said:


> Ooooh Kismet maybe you have a special ability :D

Of course I do! :smug: :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

:haha: you're so funny :D Ah btw I baked you more complimentary "welcome to the darkside" muffins:haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

Thank you! But I'm still waiting for the promised cookies! :haha: ;)


----------



## Snuffles

Well you get muffins instead, because I hate baking cookies lol


----------



## BabyBean14

:rofl: Okay, I'll bake my own and share with you. :D


----------



## Snuffles

Yay :D Although one day I do need to make oatmeal raisin cookies with walnuts in them*drools*


----------



## NurseSooz

My lovely TTC dudettes - I wish I could press fast-forward for you (or invent time travel = $$$$!! :haha:). Any symptoms and lack of symptoms are both good signs so never get dis-heartened. 

*Snuffles* and *Jaynie* - check out my 2ww and you may notice a similarity with the "gushes"! - fingers crossed for you.

*Mojo* - that's SO awesome! Hopefully we'll end up as Scottish-paranoid-nurse-bump-buddies! I hope this thread brings you so much luck!

*Trying* - you're nearly getting to that testing day - it's nearly the weekend and once that's over it'll be that time!

*Kismet* - stay sane - try and find something to distract you if possible. I used to love trailing through the bfp 2ww section over by the announcements. I loved this page 

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/index.html 

As for me - did my final test on a digital today and it was "pregnant 2-3 weeks" :happydance: I have booked my midwife appt and was automatically give a first scan appt. I'm really scared this won't stick but I need to be as positive as I can. I was climbing the walls this morning because my boobs stopped being sore :wacko:. Other than that - I have no appetite at all and I've got mild AF pain. Keep well everyone and everything crossed for more :bfp:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sooz- my bbs are on and off sore. Most days they're sore, but I have had a day or two where they're not. Also, what type of AF pain are you talking about? If it's crampy, I have that too. I've read it's normal as your uterus is trying to adjust to all the new things going on.

When is your first scan?!


----------



## Snuffles

Well ladies I got a :bfn: this morning:( I'm a little sad, but I know there is still a chance. Right?


----------



## J04NN4

Snuffles said:


> Well ladies I got a :bfn: this morning:( I'm a little sad, but I know there is still a chance. Right?

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Jaynie82

Oh just started spotting! Oh well looks like AF will be here in full force tomorro ladies getting the cramps


----------



## Snuffles

j04nn4 said:


> snuffles said:
> 
> 
> well ladies i got a :bfn: This morning:( i'm a little sad, but i know there is still a chance. Right?
> 
> how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

13dpo


----------



## chickenchaser

JO4NN4 - I have been test 3 times a day about 10.00 then again between 1 and 2 then again about 5.30. So I don't think I missing it.

Kismet - I haven't had a temp rise either, I really don't think I O this month, either that or it is really late.

Snuffles - I like muffins if there are some going spare :blush:

Jaynie and snuffles - don't give up until AF is here. Just look at Sooz.

Hi and love to all. :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

CC - that's really odd, have you been to the doctor? Like Sooz said there's supplements that are meant to help to but I don't know much about it I'm afraid.

Jaynie and Snuffles - as CC said you're not out 'til AF arrives! Try not to worry. 13dpo is still early. 

:dust: to all!


----------



## Jaynie82

AF is here!


----------



## annaki

NurseSooz said:


> My lovely TTC dudettes - I wish I could press fast-forward for you (or invent time travel = $$$$!! :haha:). Any symptoms and lack of symptoms are both good signs so never get dis-heartened.
> 
> *Snuffles* and *Jaynie* - check out my 2ww and you may notice a similarity with the "gushes"! - fingers crossed for you.
> 
> *Mojo* - that's SO awesome! Hopefully we'll end up as Scottish-paranoid-nurse-bump-buddies! I hope this thread brings you so much luck!
> 
> *Trying* - you're nearly getting to that testing day - it's nearly the weekend and once that's over it'll be that time!
> 
> *Kismet* - stay sane - try and find something to distract you if possible. I used to love trailing through the bfp 2ww section over by the announcements. I loved this page
> 
> https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/index.html
> 
> As for me - did my final test on a digital today and it was "pregnant 2-3 weeks" :happydance: I have booked my midwife appt and was automatically give a first scan appt. I'm really scared this won't stick but I need to be as positive as I can. I was climbing the walls this morning because my boobs stopped being sore :wacko:. Other than that - I have no appetite at all and I've got mild AF pain. Keep well everyone and everything crossed for more :bfp:


Sooz, I didn't realise you could book straight with the midwife. Don't your GP have to see you first? I rang my Doctors and made an apt but did t realise I could ask for a Midwife without a referral first? Wonder if I could ring up a change?


----------



## chickenchaser

JO4NN4 - I'm going to see how the rest of the month goes. But yes if nothing next month I will go and see me GP. I could have missed it the last 2 months which is why i started to test 3x a day. I have been poorly the last couple of days so it could all be linked. Thanks for caring.

Jaynie I'm sorry X


----------



## Snuffles

CC- I do have extra muffins if you're interested :)

JO4NN4- Really? Than I shall keep the hope alive :)

Jaynie: I'm sorry to hear that sweetie:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Snuffles :thumbup: they may be a bit past their best by the time they got to me:hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

CC-Just dip it in milk and it will be new again haha

AFM-I think I'm officially out. I saw pink when I wiped. I'm truly sad:(


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

Sorry Kismet! :haha: I totally obsessed over that website but tbh I think it stopped me from nagging my husband about every little twinge and ache. It's really good variety of no symptoms vs lots of symptoms. It's also a total demo of how all women have something different in their 2ww. 

Jaynie - SO sorry about AF. Lame-ass that she is. She always spoils a perfectly good month huh! :growlmad:

Snuffles - stay positive - you're not out yet! I had loads of spotting before my bfp.

CC - I really do recommend agnus castus and EPO - I would def use them both again. You can get them from Holland and Barrett. I had no nasty side effects or anything from them. I hope your OPK is just keeping you waiting and that it'll go *ping* soon. I know the heartache of constant lack-of or sad faint wee lines. :hugs: I really hope it's all not stressing you to the max.

J04NN4 - you must have the patience of a saint. How did you get through these early weeks without the fear of m/c - I feel like I can't get truely excited because it's so early.

Luvbug and Annaki - In Scotland you just phone the maternity line who tell you your due date, midwife team, booking appt and first scan. The docs tend to get a bit grumpy if you pitch up and say "I'm pregnant". They deem home IPTs to be so accurate that they go by that rather than doing bloods etc.

Anyone seen Banana, honeybee or Trying anywhere? :kiss:

AFM - not much to report. I've got the nursey paranoia of having a m/c as I see so many in my line of work. Drat being a health professional - it makes life so much more complex.:dohh:


----------



## Banana2012

I'm here :flower: Felt really quite poorly and absolutely exhausted yesterday, but did pop on to see how you were all doing. Still don't feel great, had a really dodgy tummy this morning (thinking it may be a combination of lots of tablets and not really eating properly, but not sure). Starting to worry that this shingles malarkey is going to make this cycle a bit of a write off for us - I really hope not, but my body just seems such a mess that I don't see how it can be in great baby making form :nope: 

Sorry to hear AF has arrived for a few of you, I know how crappy it feels. Big :hugs:

And glad to hear our little bumps are coming on well :happydance:


----------



## J04NN4

Sorry to hear that AF is here for a couple of you. Damn that :witch:

CC - you've probably already thought of this but are all the OPK's from the same batch? Any chance they're faulty?

Kismet - sounds promising!

Sooz - I didn't! I'd love to be reassuring but I'm not going to lie to you, first tri was terrifying. I expected to see blood every time I went to the loo. Every twinge was 'this is it'. I don't think there's any way around it I'm afraid other than to keep on top of the statistics and it gradually eases as the weeks go by. And at the risk of terrifying you even further I still have moments where I think this pregnancy won't end with a take home baby. I don't think you truly will until you have that baby in your arms. That was one of the things about pregnancy I really was not expecting - the sheer unbridled joy just doesn't happen! Sorry if this isn't what you wanted to hear but I'm not going to be anything other than honest :hugs: It does ease at the various milestones though I promise. It's my V-day next week and I can't wait - it will be an enormous weight off my shoulders.

Trying is around on her journal, driving herself nuts waiting to test at the weekend and is definitely _not_ symptom spotting :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

Banana - you sick wee patient you :hugs: it's so odd how a rash can make you feel so lame. I hope the tabs are improving your symps but I can understand it's not putting you in the best fettle for baby creating!

J04NN4 - It's crap to hear that the paranoia is normal but also good to know I'm not alone. In a way I wish I was naive and unaware of miscarriage risks. Boo. I guess every day is another step forward and I'm looking towards my booking appt. I s'pose the lovely thing is you'll now feel your papaya squirming aboot which must be quite reassuring. I totally aggree with dreading going to the loo though - it sucks! Can I be really lame and ask what "V day" is?


----------



## Banana2012

Keep going, Sooz - you're doing a great job :hugs: And whenever you feel worried and negative about what might happen, just remind yourself how convinced you were that you wouldn't get pregnant. I think our minds are very good at making us focus on the worst case scenario, but don't forget that LOTS of women have completely smooth and trouble free pregnancies. Lots of :hugs: xxx


----------



## NurseSooz

You're just the loveliest banana in the world :hugs: Thankyou so much for your kind words. :hugs: I think I'm just having a tearful day now the initial disbelief and excitement has worn off! :cry::dohh: I think you're right though - I naturally go to the worst case scenario and assume I'll be the one in the statistic that has a m/c. Silly silly nurse.


----------



## Banana2012

Don't feel silly - I do exactly the same! I think it's just easier to see things more clearly when it's someone else you're thinking about. And as for feeling emotional, you're definitely allowed - you're preggers! :happydance: Again, lots of :hugs: lovely xxx


----------



## Trying2012

I'm here :) Jo4nna is right, I have been over on my journal driving myself nuts not symptom spotting :rofl: It's not going so well and today I have just thought feck it I may as well! I have been browsing, and reading, just not posting too much as I have been really tired at night time and very busy at work during the day :(

Sooz - try and not worry, although I think that Jo is right and everyone feels exactly the same in the early days. That is great to know about the maternity line, I didn't realise that is what you did here so will be good to know if I do catch anytime soon.

Jaynie - big :hugs:

Snuffles - aww honey big :hugs:

Banana - you are going through it honey, really hope this doesn't last too much longer for you. 

As for everyone else, hope everyone is keeping okay :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Sooz - yeah it's great to feel baba moving. It's starting to feel like it has it's own little personality and moves at certain times of the day or when I do certain things. That said though I've just had a mad dash to the midwife as (didn't like to say this morning just in case) I hadn't felt any movement since yesterday morning. It _always_ moves in the evenings so I was quite worried when I got up this morning and still nothing. But she examined me and felt baby (she can feel where it is now through me, how weird is that?!) and heard it's heartbeat and lo and behold, just as she put the doppler on my belly I got a series of enormous kicks :dohh: naughty baby! V-day is viability day - 24 weeks. On or after that date they will try to save the baby if I go into labour and it has a 20-25% chance of survival - going up by the day. Very exciting and a huge milestone. I know it's such a scary time and anything I say will make no difference but the statistics are good even as soon as you've got a :bfp: - and they go up so quickly. Your chances are great :hugs: Stay positive! Think of all the times you thought the worst about your fertility and none of that came to anything.

Banana - how's the crusty face getting on :haha:? You poor thing. I hope you feel loads better soon. I understand your worries about this month being written off but you never know - these things seem to happen when you least expect it!

Not long to wait now Trying! 

:flower:


----------



## Banana2012

You're almost there Trying - not too long to wait now! :hugs:

Jo4nn4, so glad to hear bubs is ok, that must have been really scary. Make sure you take it easy for the rest of the day lovely. :hugs:

My crusty face is...crust-tastic! I look like I'm rotting! And to top it all off my tummy is now rejecting anything I try and put in it, grrrr!


----------



## NurseSooz

Trying - nearly testing time!! I'm so excited for yoooou. I hope you're not going too mental with the symptom spotting :wacko: - all systems are go after the weekend huh! You're the only one now wishing for the weekend to be over :haha:

Banana - That sounds SO sore! Is moisturiser any help on top of treatment to help with the flakeyness? When I had a guy with it I found that hydrocortisone cream was quite soothing on it as it itched quite a bit after it went away.

J04NN4 - You must have been so scared :nope: poor soul. I can totally understand as I'd climb the walls too. That happens a lot though - I've seen it plenty of times during my maternity placements. The poor preg lady feels like a doughnut but I think it's more "relief all round" so it doesn't matter that it moved when you have your doppler done. 

I really really need to focus on the positives and stop bogging myself down with negative thoughts of m/c. It's that "I can't imagine this happening" demon at me again. "I can't imagine this pregnancy continuing" is it's recent mantra over the past few days. I'm going to go and give myself a swift mental kick-in. :growlmad:


----------



## Trying2012

Sooz - consider yourself receiving a virtual kick! :rofl: It must be such a hard place to be in though, fear and excitment mixed together, I have faith that your little bean will stick :)

Jo4nna - God that must have been scary! Am so pleased that bubs is doing okay, if in any doubt always get checked out, midwives will never want you not to come and get the once over.

AFM - My period will be due around Wednesday/ Thursday at the latest. The last few months I have been having alternate 12 then 13 day LPs and if it follows that pattern it will be a 13 day one so that would mean she is due on Thursday. DH is away until Wednesday evening so in an ideal world I will wait until Thursday to test (saying Ideal world as I'm not known for being patient!) I also temp though so if it drops on CD11/12 then I will know she is on her way and wont waste an expensive test! :lol:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh banana that sounds terrible! I hope you get better soon! Is it supposed to last a certain amount of time?

Sooz, I'm right there with you. I am so excited but I am so scared at the same time. It's a very big mixture of feelings!

Trying, you're going to get to test soon!!! How exciting!!!

Jo4nn4- one of my coworkers was just talking to me about feeling baby move, she said it's the most amazing feeling ever. I can't wait to feel that!


----------



## J04NN4

Thanks ladies, I have Friday afternoons off anyway so I'm slobbing out in front of Jeremy Kyle :haha:

Feeling the baby move is definitely amazing, I can't wait for you all to reach that stage too. I'll be about ready to pop by the time you do! Time is marching on.

Sooz have you worked out your due date? Will any of you with buns in the oven be finding out the sex or keeping it a surprise? In fact that goes out to the TTCers too, you must know what you're going to do when the time comes. I did!

:hugs: to you all, whether freaking out about early pregnancy, still waiting for a bean, or waiting for AF to eff off! What a rollercoaster eh?


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies!! How are you all? Everyone glad its Friday? Unfortunately I am not as I am night shift this weekend :growlmad: lol!! 

JO4NN4 - you cant beat a bit of Jeremy Kyle :winkwink: Glad things went ok for you at the midwife though!! :happydance:

From reading what you ladies been chatting about today its made me realise I hadnt even given miscarriage etc a second thought. I have been so focussed on getting a BFP for so long that I hadnt even thought about what comes after that :shrug: I completely understand everyones concerns though it must be such a scary time and Sooz I understand what you mean about knowing too much. I think being a nurse definitely makes you think about things waaaaay too much!! Im praying all of you ladies have a happy and healthy pregnancy!! 

I am back at the hospital next week for a scan and more bloods. Who knew TTC could be so complicated lol!

Well I hope you all have a fab weekend xxx


----------



## NurseSooz

My due date is April 27th. We're still torn about finding out - we'd like to know but not tell anyone else....totally torn! I'm struggling to think ahead at the mo' shall cross that bridge closer to my booking appt (sept 13th). I'm most nervous 'cos my mum is so excited...sounds so daft huh.


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies just a quick pop in to check on you all.

JO4NN4 take care of yourself and little one I'm glad you are both OK.

Trying I will keep my fingers crossed for you next week.

Mojo, Boo for nights.

Sooz, Special hugs for you.

AFM, Still no positive OPK, and no temp rise so I still no 'O' But it's OK but BD just in case and hoping it was super early.

Hugs for you other ladies, Have a good weekend.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

We will definately be finding out. I am too much of a planner not to haha.


----------



## annaki

Yes we will definitely find out too! I want to get buying lots of goodies for bugs already! I bought some baby wipes the other day as my first baby buy 

AFM, still symptom free really! Haven't been hit by the dreaded morning sickness really. Part of me would like some symptons to confirm everything is ok. Hmmm. Will see what Doc has to say Wed


----------



## Banana2012

I would be like Luvbug and Annaki, would defo want to know whether it was a boy or girl in there. But hubby says he doesn't want to know...so we'll have to see when the time comes! 

Feeling a bit better this evening, Kismet - thanks for asking :hugs: I've managed to eat some dinner and keep it down/in (!), and some of my blisters are scabbing over, woo hoo! The doc said today she's hopeful the rash will start to disappear within the next week - cross fingers! 

Lots of :hugs: to all, and happy weekend!


----------



## Banana2012

Forgot to add, I've ordered some Preseed this evening from Amazon, should be here in plenty of time for my fertile period this cycle. Sooz, did you say you used Preseed? I know it may not be necessary, but I figure it can't hurt, and may make me feel a bit more positive?


----------



## annaki

Banana2012 said:


> Forgot to add, I've ordered some Preseed this evening from Amazon, should be here in plenty of time for my fertile period this cycle. Sooz, did you say you used Preseed? I know it may not be necessary, but I figure it can't hurt, and may make me feel a bit more positive?

I looked into buying pressed if we had any problems and all the reviews we're good. Some women were swearing by it for helping them get pregnant!


----------



## J04NN4

Thanks Mojo, I realised you asked me ages ago if this was my first and I never answered - yep! Also in case you're wondering the reason I'm so much further along than these other lovely ladies is that I was an original scardicat back in WTT until a broken condom scuppered our plans :haha: They're catching me up now though!

So we have Kismet and Trying testing early/middle of next week, anyone else have dates in mind?

Argh if you're all finding out you might know before I pop! Or at least very soon afterwards. How weird will that be?! I have a late growth scan at 36 weeks so I'll have to try very hard not to give in then. So all of you who have just recently got your :bfp:s will be due to have you 20 week scan around Christmas, how exciting :D


----------



## Trying2012

Morning ladies, well that is my DH packed off for a trip back home to Ireland and he won't be back until Wednesday evening. AF due either wednesday or Thursday but really think shes coming early, having all the symptoms and got up this morning feeling like she had started and was expecting to wipe and see TMI alert - its because I feel so wet down there that I keep thinking she is here.

How am I going to stay sane! Will you all help me? xx


----------



## chickenchaser

trying - You will be fine because you have to be more than anything else. But we are here and understand what it is like.

AFM - I'm a little past caring now to be honest I tested again this morning and OPK still negative and temp still the same. I'm just hoping AF comes on time so I can start anew and hope I am just having an odd month.


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo ladies - keep strong. 

I'm so sorry about your cycle CC - you never know - you may wake up one morning and be caught by surprise with a positive opk. It will appear. I know I'm lucky but I had cycles with no positive opks. I only got one the cycle I fell PG and the one before. I wish there was something I could do to help you :hugs:

Trying - You're so nearly there! Look out those test strips and brace yourself! Not long!

Banana - we used the uk alternative to pre-seed called concieve plus - I'm sure it helped cos I don't produce true EWCM. It's also SO comfortable to use! It takes the friction out of the constant BD-Ing!! Lol. I'd use it from now in as well since its such good stuff. It's awesome your making an action plan but hopefully the BFP will get you before you need to get it rolling. I bought expensive agnus castus supplements when I started spotting this month and the jar remains sealed! - hope you're feeling better as well.

Mojo - good luck at your appointment - I hope it's reassuring and productive. I definitely think having the odd linger on the announcements page will keep you positive as there are some fab success stories there. Let us know how it goes.

This is a roller coaster ride. I don't know what I was thinking assuming it'd all be hunky dorey when I got my BFP!


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hey ladies!

Hows everyone doing today?

Kismet/Trying - fingers crossed for you both when testing!

CC - Sorry you're not getting your positive OPK, must be so frustrating!! When is AF due for you?

How are all the bumpettes doing?!

AFM - not much I can say as this month I haven't tracked my cycle in the slightest. My periods are regular so I know my last one was on the 30th and I'll be due again around the 30th (usually 31 day cycle) and I know I was supposed to ovulate yesterday but I haven't checked a single thing and don't even know what CD I am on! I just don't have the energy for it anymore, I feel like i could use vitamins and OPK's but I know that I have healthy normal cycles (they confirmed after my laparoscopy/hysteroscopy that there was nothing physically stopping me getting pregnant now) so it's going to happen when it happens. Even if we did BD at the exact right time every month I still only have a 20%-25% chance of catching the egg so I've decided to chill for a while!


----------



## chickenchaser

Honey i didn't know you had already been through so much. Great attitude though. XXX We are due about the same time but hay who knows for me this month.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh my gosh Jo4nn4- I didn't even think about the 20 week scan being around Christmas- for me I think it would be the first week of December- such an exciting early Christmas present!! 

Sooz- how are you doing? 

Trying- oh gosh, I hate when DH goes away for more than one day. And with him being a firefighter... eventually he'll be going away for a couple days at a time- I'm going to go crazy! I hate not sleeping with him! Hopefully these next couple days go by super quick!!

banana- That'll be super exciting to start pre-seed. I've heard wonderful things come from it! Hopefully you'll get lucky your first try! 

CC- fx'd for you 

Honey- Sometimes it's good to just lay low and relax about it sometimes. Your mental and emotional state is way more important. So it's good that you're just relaxing and whatever happens happens. fx'd for you too!!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Honey I'm so sorry to hear about your tough journey - have you tried agnus castus? Hopefully it'll be 3 month luck for you and CC - ive got everything crossed for you.

How's you Luvbug and your apple seed? I'm still scared about loosing my poppy seed but I keep seeing every day as another achievement. I'm struggling a bit with major mood swings and it's driving my poor DH daft.


----------



## Trying2012

Thanks for your help keeping me sane today! I've done well with not symptom spotting so Day 1 done, only 3 1/2 days to go :) test stripes are in the drawer since last month, along with an FRER and clearblue conception digi.....me POAS addiction......never! :rofl: 

Honey, sending you lots of positive vibes! 

CC - fxd for you for getting that pos opk soon xx 

Sooz great way to be looking at it, every day is an achievement. Hope your mood settles but am sure that's to be expected with all the hormones rushing round!


----------



## HoneyBee144

Thanks for your kind wishes :) I count myself as lucky as I had endometriosis and a endometrial polyp but got it all lasered/removed in March so pretty much had a full MOT before starting TTC! 

Sooz - I haven't tried Angus Cactus but I've heard its good, what does it actually do? Sorry you're having mood swings,at least they're legitimate though!! 

CC - Pleased to have some company for the wait! Fingers crossed for this one and that you just had a dodgy batch of OPK's!

JO4NN4 - sorry I meant to say I'm glad everything is well with your little papaya, must have been so scary!! 

Trying - well done! You're will power is very impressive! I'm always torn between desperately wanting to test but terrified of seeing a BFN! Sending positive vibes to you!

I'm so excited for you ladies having your scans in December :) I did think the other day if I didn't get pregnant till Oct time then I would be 12 weeks around Christmas and could announce it then! I'm a sucker for Christmas, I absolutely love it!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sooz- we're doing good  I feel better than I was, my uterus area isn't so crampy anymore. Maybe because I'm in sweats haha... but the only thing bothering my is my bbs and my back. I already have a bad back, so it's been even worse. I'm a little bloated, and I've realized that my uterus area is sensitive to the waistband of my jeans pushing on them.... it's uncomfortable. But other then that it's been good. I have this gurgling in my uterus... it's crazy haha. I'm the same way, I think everyday my little apple seed stays in there is an achievement. I worry about it. But I keep reminding myself I'm healthy, and I just need to do the best I can do. It's absolutely crazy to think that I have a little thing growing in there!
I've noticed some mood swings too, poor DH's haha. They've got another thing coming! I freaked out on DH the other day because of some beef I wanted him to cut. I went to bed mad and everything. I felt terrible the next day though.


----------



## Snuffles

Oh my the horomones are coming at some of you full force aren't they? Poor ladies:hugs:

AFM-Well nothing really exciting, day two of AF luckily though she hasn't been too heavy or cruel. I was cramping non stop yesterday and I didn't take any pain killers as I'm trying to break the habit. I made banana bread and that is pretty much it lol


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles said:


> Oh my the horomones are coming at some of you full force aren't they? Poor ladies:hugs:
> 
> AFM-Well nothing really exciting, day two of AF luckily though she hasn't been too heavy or cruel. I was cramping non stop yesterday and I didn't take any pain killers as I'm trying to break the habit. I made banana bread and that is pretty much it lol

mmmm I LOVE banana bread..... nuts or no nuts?


----------



## Snuffles

I made a loaf with and without nuts. Although all baked goods taste better with nuts in them in my opinion:thumbup:


----------



## Trying2012

Mmmm I love banana bread too, I'm a no nuts in mind kind of girl :thumbup:

Hope everyone has been having a lovely weekend, I'm not doing too badly entertaining myself :rofl: Going to meet a friend today to take my mind off thinking about testing day :) Bb's were really really sore the last few days and that is very unusual for me, ended up having very vivid dreams again last night, this time involving my nipples! :rofl:


----------



## Banana2012

Trying, you're doing very well at distracting yourself, good work! I'm a hopeless POAS addict and would definitely have given in by now :haha:

I've had a nice relaxing weekend, feeling much better and had a friend come to stay - was good to take my mind off TTC for a while. Had a couple of glasses of red wine last night too, figured I might as well make the most of not being pregnant for the time being! 

Decided that we'll pretty much follow the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cycle. With that and the Preseed, hopefully we might get lucky. 

Lots of babydust to those in the 2ww :dust:

Annaki, I can't believe you're already 6 weeks! You preggers girls seem to be flying along!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies just a quick one to let you know I gt my positive OPK yesterday and again this morning, My temps have also gone above my cover line so it looks like I'm just late this month. Made sure I pounced on DH this morning.


----------



## Banana2012

Good work, CC :thumbup: Hope you feel a bit better about things now xxx


----------



## HoneyBee144

Yay that's great news CC!! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## annaki

:thumbup: Nice one CC, hope you have caught that egg. Fingers crossed for you!:flower:

Banana...I know 6 weeks already! Although time does seem to be dragging! Keep googling how big the baby is (currently sweet pea size!) and other random things. Still hasn't quite sung in. 

Is anyone else petrified or is it just me? I am getting scared about stupid irrational things like having a big belly. I love seeing other ladies bumps but the thought of having my own makes me scared! I realise it's probably just me! And I am scared of going to the Doctors for some reason. I have my apt this Wed. Arghhh! Why is this? I am a nurse but HATE the thought of being the patient. I also HATE having my BP taken as it shoots up and I normally leave apts with a right headache after my BP shooting up due to anxiety.

I think I am just weird. I want to enjoy all the changes that are going to happen to me. :blush::nope::wacko::cry:


----------



## annaki

Sorry for the rant but it felt good getting my worries off my chest :)


----------



## Snuffles

CC- Yay for positive OPKs :yipee:

Annaki- It's fine to let out your worries, because I'm sure the other pregnant gals have them too:hugs:

AFM- I think that this may be the last day of AF, but I don't know. She seems to be lightening up. OH and I have decided to take a modified SMEP approach for this cycle:thumbup:


----------



## Trying2012

CC - that's great news! Glad it's finally gone positive for you :happydance: 

Snuffles - modified smep sounds good lots of :dust: 

Annaki - I am sure it's normal to be worried about things especially since you already know your BP jumps up when you get it checked, hopefully though you will get more used to being poked and prodded. Read this it shows you that sometimes its not always what we think it will be like Its ok/


----------



## NurseSooz

CC - Yey!!! :happydance: I have everything crossed for you - I'm do relieved for you - must be a relief to see two strong lines! Get at it tomorrow and the next day too!

Annaki - please please don't feel alone. My terrified feelings are about miscarriage, my body letting me down and going through loads to loose my baby/pregnancy. I hate having my BP taken and I remember it bring 160/90 at my pill review last year. I HATE it. I'm scared they'll try and put me on anti-hypertensives! My booking appt with the m/w is on sept 13th. Im more terrified of my pregnancy not making it that far. 

Not long now trying!! :happydance:

Good luck for this cycle snuffles. I hope this cycle is "the one"!


----------



## Trying2012

^^^ Eeep I know, trying to hold out until Tuesday at least, though AF could be due around Weds/Thurs. I don't feel pregnant at all, only thing I've really had last few days are v v sore bbs (still got, was right now both) and tiredness.


----------



## NurseSooz

Sore boobs def a good sign - that's what gave it away for me. Both were sore instead of just my right one. Really hope this is it for you Trying!!


----------



## J04NN4

Yay great news CC!

You poor thing Annaki, all your worries are totally normal though so don't worry about releasing them here! Just my 2 cents - after the initial meeting and formalities are out of the way appointments with midwives are nothing like appointments with doctors. You only go to the doctor when you're ill, for a start! Providing you get a good one which is more than likely your midwife actually wants to get to know you as all sorts of factors affect what sort of pregnancy you're going to have and how you'll cope with the early days of being a mum. It's nowhere near as clinical or 'doctor-y'. I get on really well with my midwife and appointments with her are more like a rant and a good old chinwag (although admittedly I don't turn up to chat with many of my friends clutching a little bottle of wee :haha:). I hope this helps a little :flower:

As for the body worries, well I'm not really sure what to say about that as I'm having a fair few of my own lately - but again it's totally normal and I'm just trying to embrace it. My body is growing a person and that's all I've ever wanted it to do. I've also always been on the chubby side so am finding it quite liberating to just let it all hang out :haha:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

cc- Yay for positive OPK!!!

Snuffles- I'm a no nuts kind of girl haha. But I LOVE banana bread... yum... I might need to make some now. 

Annaki and Sooz- I'm in that worrying stage too. More so I am terrified to have a miscarriage too. I'm kinda scared of the body changes I'm going to be going through..

Banana- glad you got to let loose and have some wine! 


Hope all you ladies are doing wonderful!


----------



## Trying2012

Poas addiction is hard! 

Repeating to myself.....I am not testing today, hubby is not home until Wednesday......I am not testing today, hubby is not home until Wednesday. :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

Well done Trying - I'm highly impressed. I caved in by now this time last week!

Jo4NN4 thanks for your wise words. They are v helpful!

Remember Luvbug - every day is an achievement!

Woke up feeling queezy and smells on my way to work are making me wanna puke! Also feeling v weepy. Must not cry on my patients!


----------



## Banana2012

Hee hee Trying - you make me laugh :haha: Again, really impressed at your willpower! Hope you're staying sane :hugs:

Sooz, Annaki and Luvbug - big hugs ladies :hugs: Just think, all the changes will happen gradually and you'll have time to adjust to your belly getting bigger/body changing shape etc.
As for the miscarriage fears, you're already a week or two down the line from when you found out, and that's a HUGE achievement. Just keep remembering what an amazing job you're doing.

Sooz - I hope you manage not to cry _or_ puke on your patients :haha: I'm a real crier anyway, so can't imagine what I'll be like when I'm preggers!

Snuffles, when are you due to OV? I'm due a week today.


----------



## Trying2012

Thanks ladies! Don't think I'm staying that sane but I'm coping. 

Hubby just texted to tell me he remembers its test week and I'm not to do it until he gets back. Eeeep :) does he not get a poas addiction? 

Having symptoms that I'm trying to not read into as this close they could def be AF. 

Will need to wait now and see, though did tell hubby I can't be responsible if I test on Wednesday morning if she hasn't showed! Will just need to keep the result to myself (and off course here) until he gets home in the evening :rofl:


----------



## Banana2012

Aaah, bless your hubby - very sweet!


----------



## NurseSooz

Hang in there Trying! Wed will be here soon!

Hope you got your pre-seed Banana!!


----------



## Banana2012

Preseed hasn't arrived yet, should be here tomorrow though! Going to get the ball rolling on the SMEP tonight though and start the :sex: - fingers crossed this is the beginning of the cycle that leads to our BFP! Feeling pretty positive at the moment (think it's easier to feel positive when you're not in the 2ww though!).

You feeling any better today, Sooz? :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Well ladies it sounds as if you are all doing well so I'm going to disappear for a couple of days. I will be back to check on you on Wednesday Trying so hang in there and good luck. 
Good luck to the ladies that have their doc appointments this next week.
Will miss you all but as my temp has dropped again today I really think this cycle has had it so I need some time off and I just hope that my next cycle is better.
Take Care, look after yourselves and each other and I will talk to you soon. XXX


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

You're very right banana. I have my days where I'm good and then other days it freaks me out!

I hope this SMEP works wonderfully for you and you get to join us 

hahaha Trying... that's hilarious :rofl: bless his heart! haha

AFM, just been hanging in there. Got sick in the car and amost threw up on our way to the bbq- I never get motion sickness but dang that was terrible.
It feels so weird turning down drinks and certain foods that I know I shouldn't eat with DH's family because they don't know we're expecting yet haha.


----------



## Snuffles

Banana-I'm a very emotional crier as well. I cried when watching a cartoon yesterday lol. I'm sure I'll cry all the time when pg. Well according to Ovuview I'm due to ovulate in a week too :)

AFM-AF disappeared last night and I felt very very frisky and pounced on OH and she came back for a bit but now she's gone now yay :D Commence modified SMEP plan :D


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Trying2012

Kismet really sorry to hear that, big :hugs: I used B6 after stopping bcp as my LP was short and I think it helped. It now sits at 12/13 days. Hope it works for you. 

AFM - had to get up this morning and pee in the ensuite as there are no tests in there! It's killing me but I know deep down waiting is for the best, Im not sure if I could cope on my own if it was a bfn, at least of AF comes or it a bfn tomorrow then I know he'll be back to give me cuddles. Good news is temp is still up!


----------



## NurseSooz

Trying - I'm so so excited for you! No matter what we're also here for you. Don't forget it!

Kismet - so sorry about AF. I know exactly how it feels as I was having that issue too with spotting starting 6dpo. Even with that though I did eventually get my BFP. It was actually the month I had been to the docs and was told to get some hormone bloods taken (esp day 21 progesterone). I've heard B6 can help. I also took agnus castus and EPO.

CC - take care and try and stay positive (which is ripe coming from the most negative person on earth!). We're all here and rooting for you! 

Snuffles - good luck this cycle!

Banana - let me know how you get on once it arrives!

Luvbug - sorry you're starting to feel icky. Try and see it as reassuring and that it means your wee bean is letting its presence be known!

AFM - still really struggling mentally with my fears of m/c and struggling to function a bit but I'm focussing in you chicks getting your :bfp:s and not my hang-ups! I really hope it's soon for all you dudettes. You deserve your :bfp:s SO much. :dust: to all.


----------



## Banana2012

CC and Kismet - Lots of :hugs: for the both of you. 

Snuffles - Looks like we're OV and SMEP buddies for this month! Your cycle is shorter than mine though, so I'll be very jealous when you get to test before me :haha: We kicked off our SMEP last night, just going to try our best to stick to it now for the next week! 

Trying, you're being so strong :hugs: It really does sound positive though, and I really hope this is your lucky cycle :hugs:

Luvbug, sending anti-sick thoughts your way lovely! It must be so hard to hide being pregnant from people. I was only thinking yesterday that we have a good friend's wedding in September, right after I'll be testing, and if I can't drink they'll notice it straight away! 

Sooz, thank you for looking out for us :hugs: Feel like I really need that support this cycle, I'm finding every cycle gets that little bit tougher mentally. Had a good cry to hubby last night about my worries and fears about not getting pregnant, was good to get it off my chest. Sending you and your poppy seed lots of love and positive thinking :hugs:

Out of interest,those of you who got your BFPs this time - did you :sex: every day or every other day around your fertile time? Just curious!


----------



## NurseSooz

Banana - we Bd'd every day around ov time but I know everyone does it differently. We previously BD'd every other day and got our :bfp: the cycle we did it every day. I think we may have just been lucky. Just remember to use LOADS of preseed on those days and lie with your legs up after.


----------



## Trying2012

Thanks for your support ladies, I REALLY need it, I am going distracted! Now really sure that I am not :(

At least tomorrow will bring an end too it as if its a negative test I would def say I am out at 13dpo.


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks Sooz - I think we'll do the same, every other day until the weekend, then every day until a couple of days after OV. At least that way, even if we get a BFN we'll know it's not for lack of trying! Preseed arrived this morning too :thumbup:

Trying, huge :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

It's not long at all now Trying, honestly. Go to bed early and it'll come quicker! I'm rooting for you and really hope this is it. Keep positive.

Banana - good luck and I think you will LOVE pre-seed - it just feels SO good!

AFM - spoke to my boss this pm as my mood has got so bad. She was LOVELY and I actually feel reassured knowing someone knows what I'm going through and why I'm quiet.


----------



## Banana2012

Ahh, that's good you've spoken to someone Sooz :thumbup:


----------



## Trying2012

Sooz really pleased you spoke to your boss, am really pleased she was supportive xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

we :sex: every other day from the day af stopped to to a couple days after o. 

banana and snuffles, I really hope this smep works for you two! I can't wait to see the results!!! 

sooz- I am so glad that you talked to someone about it. I'm sure it makes things a little easier not feeling like you have to hide it from everyone. It was just weird this weekend turning down drinks and hot dogs ( which are my favorite, so my Grandfather in-law and father-in-law were both like so how many hot dogs do you want because they know how much I love them and I had to say none that I was just going to have a burger and they were so surprised!) I get more excited as the days go on, like you said each day is an achievement and we need to be thankful! How have you been feeling? like physically?

Trying- I am just so proud of you for holding out! Hopefully all this waiting you're doing will pay off in the end!


----------



## Snuffles

Banana- Yay Ovulation and SMEP buddies:happydance:

Sooz- I'm glad that you told your boss and have someone to talk to about it all.

Trying-Soon it will be time to test just try and relax(haha yeah like that's possible)


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies!! How are you all??

Sooz im glad your boss is supportive and im sorry your feeling so anxious about things but im sure everything is going to be grand and I am praying that you have a sticky wee bean in there!! Are you having any morning sickness or anything yet? 

Trying - best of luck for tomo I really hope you get your BFP!!! 

Banana - good luck with the preseed I really like the stuff and a lot of women find it works very well for them!! 

AFM - I had a scan and bloods today which show I have a large follicle (22mm) and good lining. When I called for the blood results this PM the nurse said I should be ovulating today and to BD for the next 3 days. The thing thats getting me - is that im cd14 and for the last 6 months on clomid I have had positive OPK on cd17/18/19. So I did a test today and its BFN - so im thinking the tests have been WRONG for me these past six months and we have been missing the egg? Im so confused, but this was my fist month with proper monitoring and I guess the blood test would be more accurate?! 

Baby dust to you all ladies xxx


----------



## Trying2012

Girls I tested tonight and it was bfn, I now I'm not out until she shows but doubt it's suddenly going to appear by tomorrow. Looks like my body was playing cruel tricks on me with my so called symptoms :(


----------



## NurseSooz

Trying - I did a test in the evening and it was a BFN - the next day it was a faint BFP. 

Mojo - thanks so much for your kind words. It means a lot. I really hope this scan is finally that key to your BFP - I hope this is the thread that brings you luck. I'm rooting for you getting your hard earned BFP. Keep is updated!

No sickness or anything but my boobs are solid and my surrounding nipples are getting bigger (arreola). Boobs less sore so I'm worried again!


----------



## BabyBean14

Trying: :hugs: I've still got my FX for you. It's not over yet. :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sooz- don't fret it, I know with mine, they're sore most of the time, but sometimes they're not. Like right now they aren't, but they're sore to the touch.


----------



## Trying2012

Just jumping on quickly, tested with FRER and still bfn, temp dropped a bit too so looks like AF is coming. I'm okay about it but think will take a step back from bnb for a few days. 

Will catch up with all of you soon xx


----------



## NurseSooz

I really hope you're proved wrong trying but :hugs: if she appears. Stay positive and stay strong and we're here for you. Remember it took us 3months to get our BFP so you're still mega early. :hugs:


----------



## annaki

Trying...:hugs: Hope the witch isn't on her way! I didn't get a BFP til 15 DPO. Had BFN on CBD at 12 DPO. xxx

Sooz...I have no sickness and the only symptons at the minute are sore boobs, darker arreola and back ache later in the day. I know what you mean about worrying! I would like a bit of morning sickness I think I would be more reassured (although I probably would regret saying that if I get it!).

AFM, we are thinking about telling family this weekend. I would prefer to wait to nearer the 12week mark but we have all sorts coming up which I can't participate in (e.g Go Ape, Nights out Drinking) so its going to become obvious to friends who are going to realise so would prefer to tell family first.

I have had to change my Drs apt to next week as I have to stay in for a delivery today (grr!). So that is booked for next Tuesdday. Trying to relax about it all. 

Can't wait to get the first trimester over with!

Sending lots of baby dust!!:dust:


----------



## Banana2012

Mojo, I really hope that things start to improve now - lots of :dust: coming your way.

Trying, huge hugs lovely :hugs: As other people have said, you're not out until AF appears, but I know it's hard to stay positive this late in your cycle. Again, massive hugs coming your way :hugs:

Annaki, how exciting to tell your family! Do you have brothers and sisters who already have kids or are you the first?


----------



## Snuffles

Trying: As the other ladies have said, you're not out until she shows up.

Annaki: Well next Tuesday doesn't sound too bad, although I know you would rather have it be sooner:)

AFM: Ovuview decided to notify me, that today would be a good day to start charting my CM again. This app is so smart and has become my favorite one. It has dead accuracy :D


----------



## chickenchaser

Hang in there trying. :hugs: I understand your need for time off. I will still be lurking ladies be good.


----------



## Trying2012

chickenchaser said:


> Hang in there trying. :hugs: I understand your need for time off. I will still be lurking ladies be good.


Thanks CC, I'm going to lurk too :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

:hugs: we're always here to listen you lovely lurkers :hugs:


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies how are you all this evening? I am officially in the "two week wait" - again!! Not symptom spotting this month. Going for the relaxed approach. Having day 21 bloods taken on tuesday but apart from that im gonna try forget about things.

Baby dust to all you ladies....positive thoughts!! xxx:thumbup:


----------



## Banana2012

Hi mojo :flower: I'm ok thanks, just waiting to OV and cracking on with SMEP. My mum's coming to visit for the day tomorrow, hoping that'll take my mind off baby making for a bit! 

Lots of :dust: to you for the 2ww lovely and good luck with your bloods xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Sending :dust: your way, Mojo! :D


----------



## NurseSooz

Lots of :dust: for your 2ww journey Mojo! Have you got a follow up for your results?

Happy BD-Ing banana!


----------



## Banana2012

Sooz - I definitely like Preseed! :haha: Made baby making MUCH more fun!

How are you doing lovely lady?


----------



## mojo86

Hey ladies thanks for all the baby dust I will def take some lol. Best wishes to you all its so nice to have the support on here!!

Sooz depending on what my progesterone levels are next week will depend what happens next. I get the blood taken about 8am and results back after 1130am so not too much waiting about. 

Banana I love the preseed too!! We have used it again this month!! Its great stuff eh - I think I would even use it when not ttc!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet, your doctor sounds a little blunt and rude! :haha: Try not to worry about the referral lovely - at best, you know nothing is wrong and you can BD in the knowledge you're in tip-top condition! And at worst, they find something that needs sorting and sort it out, and you've not wasted months or years TTC with something stopping you. Big :hugs: xxx


----------



## NurseSooz

Having a bad morning - woke up and I have watery brown cm. feeling v distraught. No cramping. I'm so scared. :cry: I'm on the train to Warwick for the weekend and don't know what to do :cry:.


----------



## Banana2012

:hugs: Sooz. I think from what I've read and heard that that is completely normal, just your little one bedding in? And the no cramping is definitely positive, as I think with MC you normally get cramping? Could you ring your GP surgery and see if someone can speak to you on the phone?


----------



## NurseSooz

No reception - I know I just have to sit and wait and see. Everything I've read has been v positive but it doesn't stop me bring so frightened. Over on the first trimester there's a thread that some girls started in January for the same reason and now they're nearly full term. Thanks for being there banana. :cry:


----------



## J04NN4

Hello lovely ladies, I hope you're all well.

Sooz - it's totally normal, try not to worry. It can be either implantation bleeding or a bit of old blood from AF just working it's way out as it's going to be sealed up tight for the next 9 months :haha: I had it at around the same time as you. I think generally as long as it's brown there's no cause for concern (that said, it can be red and nothing to worry about too - but brown is rarely a problem). Maybe ring your GP though just to put your mind at ease? Edit: sorry this posted after your reply. Fingers crossed you can get hold of them later. 

Kismet - wow that is a little blunt! Try not to worry though - at least it just means that if you do need help you'll be at the top of the queue and they won't keep you hanging around. Chances are you have just as much chance of conceiving as someone 10 years younger but will just jump the queue is you need any tests :haha: I can see why it's worried you though. Hang in there!

I hope the rest of you are doing good - any plans for the long weekend UK ladies? And any plans for the normal weekend other ladies :haha:?


----------



## Banana2012

Hang in there Sooz :hugs: 

Jo4nn4, we're off to watch some athletics on Sunday, and to see Batman on Monday! Also (slightly less exciting!) we're making and painting some built in bookshelves with hubby's dad, and picking out fabric for new curtains! Do you have any plans?


----------



## NurseSooz

Don't know where I'd be without you guys :cry::hugs: Thankyou for being so reassuring. My boobs still hurt and I've got no cramps. Out of hours say its normal this early and as long as its not heavy or bright red. I just have to sit tight and wait. I can only think it was linked to me doing my personal training session last night but the stuff we do is so gentle.

For those of you using pre-seed - we plan to use it all the time from now on as it's so comfy and feels so good. Too nervous to fully BD this early - especially now! If it makes you do more BD-Ing then it can only do good. Hope it's the key to you BFPs. Lots of girls have success with it. x


----------



## Banana2012

That's good that you spoke to someone, Sooz. What are you up to in Warwick, anything nice?

I really am hoping the PreSeed does the job! Although can see that it might make my disappointment if nothing happens this cycle even worse, as I'm pinning so much hope on it! Oh well, cross fingers!


----------



## mojo86

Kismet your GP sounds pretty awful!! Try not to worry you will be much better off under the care of a FS!! I really like my FS he is so positive, pro-active and genuinely caring - unlike my GP who couldnt understand why I was "so upset" when I was diagnosed with PCOS. Do you know how long it will be before your seen?? 

Sooz I am sorry you had such a terrible morning, I have no experience in this area but I am praying everything is fine!! My SIL is almost 20weeks pg and has had a lot of actual bleeding and everything is just perfect with her LO so I am sure everything will be fine! I know it must be really hard but try to have a nice relaxing weekend and let DH look after you. :hugs:

Hope all you ladies have a nice wekened xx


----------



## NurseSooz

We're seeing some friends. I love Warwick - its a beautiful wee place. 

Fearing everytime I go to the loo at the mo. Nothing at my last visit...every wee cramp is sending me into a panic. Why can't I do anything in a straightforward way?! :cry:

Thanks for being so lovely Mojo - all I can do is hope and wait. I've heard so many positive stories which is helping. I can't believe your GP couldn't understand why you were upset?! I had a lassie the other day diagnosed and she was also upset - thankfully our GP sat with her for ages and told her lots of positive stories. You must have been so angry. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw sooz. From what I've read as well it's not bad unless it is bright red and more than a little spotting. So hopefully everything is ok and it's just your bean burrowing into you so it can have a nice long comfy stay. My thoughts and prayers are with you right now. But, I would agree, if it get to be more and you're no able to handle it, going to get checked isn't a bad idea because it could ease your mind. I'm sure everything is ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Eeeek Luvbug, can't believe you're a sweetpea already :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I know I can't either. It's pretty exciting! 
I went to my group visit at the doctors office on Thursday. It was a good meeting. It was nice to hear about all the visits we will be going to. 
My next Dr.s apt is in two weeks on the 10th. I am so excited!!! 

ooohhhh Banana you're coming up on O day!!! Have you been using pre seed? So exciting! I hope this is your lucky month!


----------



## Banana2012

That all sounds so exciting, Luvbug!

Yep, been using lots of PreSeed! We've stuck to BDing every other day so far (apart from we didn't manage it last night so did it this morning instead!). Now going to aim for every day until maybe Tuesday or Wednesday, just to make sure we've definitely covered all bases! I _really_ hope this cycle works, I'm so desperate to catch up with you preggers ladies!


----------



## Snuffles

Me too me too, I want to catch up too lol


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Everything is crossed for you two! I hope this is your cycle!


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks Mrs.Luvbug:hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks Luvbug :hugs:

And Snuffles - we can do it :thumbup:


----------



## Snuffles

Yes we can :D I noticed a bit of EWCM, but I'll have to check again to make sure my findings are correct.


----------



## Banana2012

I seem to have crazy EWCM this evening, but not sure (tmi alert!) whether it might be partly PreSeed and :spermy: from this morning?! It doesn't really seem like it, but I don't know - there just seems to be an awful lot of it! Oh the joys of TTC!


----------



## Snuffles

Hehe, I keep meaning to ask Banana do you have a journal at all?


----------



## Banana2012

I don't have one Snuffles, but keep thinking I should start one! I may make that my mission for the next few days!


----------



## Snuffles

Do it so I have more journals to stalk:D


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks Kismet :thumbup:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Trying2012

Morning ladies, I'm back from lurking, all brushed off and ready to go! 

Banana, that sound like a bit of a mixture to me, if you try doing some pelvic floor exercises, when you pee, after sex, but leaving at least 30mins, it is meant to help to get rid of any excess semen so I would think it would work for preseed too. Ohh and I agree you need a journal too! 

Sooz - I really hope that the spotting stopped okay and you've had a good weekend away xx 

Hope everyone else is doing okay, I have been reading and reading journals and doing small posts so have hopefully kept up with you all xx


----------



## Banana2012

Right, journal is up and running - please follow me so I'm not lonely! :haha:

Trying, thanks for the advice lovely :thumbup: It's great to have you back, and I'm sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle xxx


----------



## Trying2012

^^ I'm stalking :) Thanks for my :dust: sending plenty in your direction too :)


----------



## Banana2012

Yay :happydance:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hey ladies!

I've been lurking for a while but I'm back now. I'm going through that time when you just feel like you're never going to get that BFP and I just want it more than anything :cry: I'm still not feeling great about it all especially as AF is due Thurs/Fri time but nothing I can do about it! :winkwink:

I had a very poorly dog wake me up at 5.15am so at least I've been occupied today making sure she's ok and cleaning up after her :wacko:

Hope all you ladies are well and get to enjoy the bank holiday!

Sooz - hope everything is ok, it sounds completely natural but I'd be the exact same in your situation! :hugs:

Banana - things sound like they are going well! I'm thinking of using Pre Seed next cycle, heard a lot of good stuff about it 

:kiss:


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo lovely girlies - I'm here but lingering. Keeping up to date with all your impending ovulations and pre-seeding. Really hope this cycle is the lucky one for you all! Pre-seed is dreamy stuff innit - I don't see why they can't make it a big standard line as its so comfy to use.

AFM - still having beige/brown cm - its mainly first thing and gets lighter over the day. I'm really scared and I'm crying really easily. I've also got what I can only call "uterus bubbles". A kinda gurgling feeling going on. I've read loads of stuff about brown/beige spotting which is half reassuring and half not. There was mention of pregnacare plus (that I take) causing funny coloured cm but its all woolly. At the moment I'm struggling to feel positive about my pregnancy. My cm went clear last night and I thought it might be gone but was orangey/brown again this morning. All I can do is sit tight and wait.

:dust: to you ovulaters - and sticky glue to all you preggers girls (everything sounds exciting Luvbug!).

Honeybee - I know the feeling of "it'll never happen". It's soul crushing but please hang in there and remember its still v early days. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles is like the ultimate journal starter lady haha. :hugs: 
She got me to start mine too 

Sooz- haven't heard from you for a little bit, so hope you're doing ok. 

Banana, I noticed that before we started trying I could track my cm so easily. But then when we started trying, I couldn't tell if it was ewcm or if it was sperm. SO I kinda gave up and that's why we decided to stick to the every other day method because I could not tell the difference haha. Yay for your journal. I shall go stalk now 


Hope all you lovely ladies are doing good!


----------



## Banana2012

Right, I need advice girls! As I said, we're following the SMEP this month, and so far have BDed on CD8, 10, 13 and 14 (this morning). So I used an OPK first thing this morning (about 8:30) and got no smiley face. We had sex this morning anyway, despite the lack of positive OPK. Now I've just done another OPK about half an hour ago and got a smiley face. So...do I just hope that this morning's sex was enough, and do it again tomorrow morning for good luck, or would it be best to DTD again tonight given that you're meant to have sex when you get the positive OPK on the SMEP? I know I'm probably stressing about nothing, but I so want this month to work. Any advice appreciated!

Honeybee, your poor dog! Hope you're not too exhausted! Lots of :dust: coming your way - you could be our next BFP! Lovely to have you back.

Sooz, keep at it sweetheart - you're already over 5 weeks, which is a HUGE achievement. And that apple seed is obviously just trying to make you aware that it's there and settling in for the next 5 months :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Banana - this morning should cover your bases but I'd also BD at some point tomorrow and maybe even the next day if your OH is up for it? We BD'd on the day we got our positive and for 3 days after but we were just feeling a bit wild :lol:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Oooooh everything seems to be going well for a lot of you ladies :D

Honeybee: Sorry to hear about your dog. I hope she's okay.

Sooz: I'm sure everything will be fine

AFM: Still just sitting around waiting for my positive OPK, and craving some damn mac n cheese


----------



## Trying2012

Honeybee - hope your doggy is okay and good to see you back from lurking :) 

Sooz - really hope that it's nothing for you to worry about and bubs is just settling in properly. 

Banana - yay for the smiley face :) this morning will have covered it for today unless you are feeling up to more!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Sooz- haha we must have posted at the same time! I have the gurgling feeling in my uterus too. I've read that it's your uterus growing. I have it quite often. Usually after I eat, or right before I eat ( when I'm really hungry ) and sometimes just randomly. It's not in my tummy, it's in my uterus. It's a crazy feeling. Are you taking prenatals? I'm sure everything will be ok. As long as it's not bright red!! 

Banana, I agree with what the others have said, I think if you do it again tomorrow you should be covered. I've read that sperm can live in you for 3-5 days. SO, tomorrow should cover your bases fx'd for you!!!!!

Honey- :hugs: to you. Hopefully this will be your month!


----------



## Banana2012

Trying, I think hubby might go on strike if I say we have to :sex: again tonight so probably best to leave it 'til tomorrow morning! :haha:


----------



## Banana2012

And Snuffles, I'm craving mac and cheese too now!


----------



## Snuffles

Mmmm mac n cheese*drools*


----------



## Trying2012

Morning ladies! Hope you all have a lovely Monday :kiss:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Thank you (once again!) for cheering me up :flower: 

My doggie is ok now, she has epilepsy and unfortunately the fits seem to be getting worse and closer together, they can be quite violent and she loses control of her bodily functions. She's 6 this year and so far we've avoided medication, I plan to avoid it for as long as possible don't want to see her drugged up. She is my little baby and just after I got her something bad happened in my life and she was always there for me and has been for the last 6 years. Having said that she recovers pretty quickly after them and by the time my family came round last night she was running around like a lunatic! Sometimes I think her and the cat are enough stress without adding children to the mix!!!

Sooz/Luvbug - how are you both feeling? Are either of you showing at all yet? Just curious!

Banana - things sound like they are going well for you, I can't offer any advice as I've never used OPK's or anything but fingers crossed tightly for you!!

Snuffles - I've now caught the mac and cheese craving!! Hope you get your positive OPK soon

Kismet - thank you! I'm hoping I'll prove myself wrong and get a nice surprise this month! Whereabouts in your cycle are you? I'm losing track of whose where!

Trying - hope you're doing ok now, it so emotionally draining when you reach the end of one cycle and have to start another - fingers crossed for you for this cycle!

CC - Hope you're doing ok xxx

Anyone heard from JO4NN4 or Anaki? Sorry if they have posted recently and I've missed it!

Lots of :dust::dust: for everyone!! (Including the bumpettes!)


----------



## Trying2012

Jumping on quickly, Jo4nna has been posting in her journal :) Haven't seen Annaki - hope she's doing okay :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Honeybee - so glad your furry baby is ok. It's always such a worry. Give her lots of cuddles from all of us. Not long 'til testing for you - (just saw your ticker!).

I'm not really "showing" but do have a wee bloat bump that I can't suck in anymore. My nipples are much darker and bigger - that's v weird. Been nauseated since Fri and now I'm struggling to find anything appetising. Just aiming for that 6 week benchmark on Sat.


----------



## J04NN4

Hello lovely ladies, hope you're all well. I'm good thank you Honeybee, I'm still here lurking most days keeping an eye on you all :haha: I was 24 weeks yesterday so baby is now officially viable which is super exciting. My anxiety has been quite bad over the last couple of weeks and I've been constantly worried about things but reaching viability day has made me feel a bit better for now at least.

I'm sorry to hear about your dog, it must be so upsetting to see her like that. I don't have any pets as such but my mum and dad still have what I consider to be 'my' dog who I grew up with and I always look forward to seeing her when they visit (sometimes more than seeing them :haha:).

You all seem to be doing well, both preggo's and non-preggo's alike - just keep positive! You're all still so early along on your journeys but I'm so impressed at the patience you've shown so far. I'm very aware I skipped all that bit so don't really feel qualified to give advice but I know I wouldn't have coped as well as you all have.

Sooz it's nice to hear about the changes, the nipple thing is pretty weird though isn't it?! Mine are _enormous_ now. Try not to worry about the discharge, if you're having no pain it's so unlikely to be anything sinister. You're doing just fine. 

Banana it's probably a bit late now but I'd say you've got your bases covered when it comes to BD. I don't know much about OPK so can only offer my experience which is that we did it the day before I ovulated (or at least the day before I got a 'peak' on my CBFM) and that was all it took. I think eggs survive for around 72 hours and sperm for 3-5 days so there can be quite a lot of overlap. 

Good to hear such positive things about the pre-seed, I'll remember that one! TMI - I'm SO dry at the moment, it's torture as my sex drive is through the roof. At the mo I'm finding the durex play stuff pretty good. I just can't imagine the funny looks I'd get wandering into Boots with a massive bump buying pre-seed :haha:

Oh and I got the gurgly uterus feeling too. Now I just get indigestion but really high up as everything's been pushed upwards. The first time I got it I thought I was having a heart attack until I realised all my guts and intestines are now squished up round there!

Much love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Banana2012

I was wondering about Annaki too - hope she's ok :hugs:

Honeybee, not long now until you know now one way or another - hang in there!

Sooz, how exciting to have a little bump - even if it is bloat :haha:

Jo4nn4, I can't believe you're 24 weeks :happydance: It really does seem to be flying by!

AFM, got another positive OPK this morning,so guessing I caught the beginning of my surge yesterday afternoon. We DTD again this morning - so that's CD10,13, 14 and 15 in my fertile period. If we don't get a BFP this cycle, it definitely won't be for lack of trying! Going to keep with the SMEP and DTD tomorrow and Thursday as well - and then there's nothing to do but wait!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo lovelies - thought I'd update you.

Called the early preg centre today who were SO lovely. They're having me take my HCG levels today and possibly tomorrow/wed. Once they reach a certain level they will possibly scan me to make sure everything is where it should. I've been given all the out of hours details. They were realistically reassuring and it was so nice to talk to someone so understanding. 

For those of you gearing up for ovulation - best of luck and remember to keep those legs raised afterwards! :lol:

J04NN4 - SO lovely to hear from you. I keep hoping I'll be in your shoes in 20 or so weeks. You must be getting so excited and enjoying feeling all your kicks and squirms. Have you had any major thoughts about your birth plan? I'm so excited for you! It's lovely that you're here looking out for us all! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Sooz: I'm relieved for you that you were able to get some answers and actions from your care centre. I hope everything checks out okay. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Honey- I have a little bloat as well, but it definately gets in the way of my jeans some days. 

Banana- sounds like your plan is going good! Hopefully it works! 

Sooz- I am so glad you were able to talk to someone. 

Jo4nn4- it's so nice of you to stick around and chat with us all! Hopefully you're doing well


----------



## Trying2012

Sooz really pleased to hear that, fingers crossed all is well:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, Its good to see you all doing well, (lots of little bump appearing) 

Sooz I'm glad you got some reassurance and getting proper monitoring. I'm sure all will be fine. (Would be nice to have an early scan though)

Banana, Sounds like you have got it covered, I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope you O on time.

Trying, Glad to see you back. Heres hope for this cycle.

Kismet, Hope the B6 works for you hun.

Honey, your poor little dog, I use to have a spaniel that had fits it was so scary for him. Give your little one a hug from me. I miss my boys sooooo much.

Luvbug, hugs for you and bump. 

Snuffles, any news on that positive OPK and I'm still waiting for my cakes

JO4NN4 Hope you are doing OK honey. Yay for 24 weeks.

Special hugs for those I have missed, hope you are doing OK.

AFM - Not good news I'm afraid. It looks as if I may have waited to long and wont be doing this naturally. My temps have been totally messed up for 2 months now and it all points towards low progesterone, which could mean the early menopause. So I'm off to the GP this week to see what we can do.
DH has always said that he doesn't want to go down the IVF route, he feels it puts to much strain on a relationship with no guarantee. So I'm hoping it is something that we can fix quickly and easily. I will keep you all updated.
Plus not news on the job yet.


----------



## NurseSooz

CC :hugs: don't be distraught my lovely. There are so many other things out there than IVF. Many girls work out find with progesterone supplements or pessaries. If you look at all the TTC groups there are many chicks with difficult conditions, histories etc who still end up getting their BFP. I know you must be feeling v disheartened and frustrated and I'm so sorry. Please don't give up and try and not think of the worse. It helped me to look at the success stories who concieved in difficult circumstances. Wish I could make everything perfect for you :hugs:. Honestly - my GP said that there are many routes and options before IVF. One cycle you may just get taken by surprise - I really really hope it does. Everyone here thinks your awesome and we're ALL here for you with every step. I really wish I could say something that could make it all better. Virtual squeezy nursey hugs to you.


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks honey I'm sure I will feel better after talking to my GP. I'm so pleased for you girls getting your BFP's and wouldn't change that for the world but just know now you are all going to leave e behind. It does now look like I did have a chemical last month and my lack of progesterone meant it just wasn't a sticky. I least I know we did manage it once.
I will keep you all updated. Thanks again, I think you are awesome too.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks Honey, Its so nice to have another +35 on the scardicats, I feel such an old f..t sometimes XXX


----------



## J04NN4

Banana - haha, not for me! The last few weeks in particular has draaaaaagged. Everyone told me once you hit 20 weeks it flies by but not so far!

Kismet - FX for OV very soon!

Sooz - Glad to hear you're getting lots of support. I had an early scan due to pain and cramping and I found them fantastic. Yeah I've started thinking about birth, would like a non medicated water birth ideally. I'd love a home birth but when I live 80 miles from the hospital think it'd be pretty stupid tbh. Turns out there's so many more decisions to make than I'd ever dreamt of - but then you're also told to be prepared to go with the flow and let all your plans fall by the wayside if need be :dohh:

Luvbug - yay for tiny bump! How exciting for you :hugs:

CC - I'm really sorry to hear it's not all as straight forward as you'd hoped. This doesn't necessarily mean IVF though. Plenty of ladies on here have low progesterone and it's not necessarily anything to do with your age. It's also relatively simple to fix. I know it must be so disheartening to find you'll need any sort of help to conceive but it's not so black and white as IVF or nothing. FX some progesterone supplements or similar will be all you need. Lots of love sweetie, I'm sure this will happen for you :hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

CC-I'm so very close to a positive, I think next time I pee it will be there. Oh yes your cakes, let me get right on that*heads to kitchen*


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

CC- I'm so sorry to hear that. Hopefully like the others have said, it is an easy fix and then you'll be on your way to your :bfp: soon. Don't give up hope. Miracles do happen! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Kismet, yes you can have your cookies :)

AFM: Got my positive this evening at 10:10. OH and I BD'd earlier after I got out of the shower. So I have a question, if I get my positives at night what time do you think I release my egg?


----------



## BabyBean14

I have no idea, I'm afraid. :shrug: The only way I know mine at all is through charting. :shrug: FX that this is the month!!!


----------



## Snuffles

I'm trying to convince OH to give me the goods in the wee hours of the morning before he leaves for work so that I can just go back to sleep and marinate lol


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Lol it just may be :haha:

I don't actually plan on robbing him of what little sperm he makes in that time frame. I just typed that because he was reading over my shoulder lol


----------



## Trying2012

CC big big :hugs: as everyone else has said we are here for you no matter what happens. Hopefully your doctors appt will be positive and not require anything more than hormonal interventions :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

CC, huge huge :hugs: Hopefully there is an easy fix, and I'll keep everything crossed for your docs appointment lovely. Stay strong :hugs:

Luvbug, yay for bloat :happydance:

Sooz, so glad you spoke to your EPU, and I'm sure they'll put your mind at ease and give you lots of support. Lots of :hugs:

Snuffles, it's 2ww time now!

Kismet, sending speedy OV thoughts your way!

Jo4nn4, I can imagine time goes much more slowly when it's your own pregnancy!

Trying, how long to OV? You doing ok? 

AFM, I'm settling into the 2ww...and trying to relax! Hoping that being back at work next week will help to take my mind off things a bit!


----------



## Trying2012

^^ Yay for the tww Banana, hope that it goes quickly for you being back at work on Monday will surely help :thumbup:

AFM -CD6 today, expect to ovulate around CD14-15 so next Wednesday/Thursday judging by the last few months, have ordered more opks to use alongside my CBFM (yes I'm a poas addict!) the plan is not to tell hubby when I think I am ovulating, he knows it is next week at some point but that is it. Last month there were a few performance issues so we both thought it would be best if he didn't know this month so as to not put him under pressure.

Plus I told him last night, the more you get it the more you want it! Hope that works :winkwink:


----------



## annaki

Hello all, Bless you for asking about me!

Been off the boards for a bit but have just read all the posts I have missed. Big hugs and baby dust to you all :hugs:

AFM, now 7 week and 2 days and have upgraded to Blueberry!

Main symptons have been sore boobs and very hungry! Thought I had got away with m/s but it has hit me this morning. Feel very nauseous! I have the dreaded GP apt this afternoon. Haha. Been monitoring my BP at work and it has been fine, so it better not shoot up when I hit the surgery (but I know it will!). 

Not really got much of a bump. Keep asking hubs as I get convinced I have but he can't see anything. Can't wait for the 12 week scan to go out and buy lots of white things! Definitely finding out the gender at 20week scan. What are all
of your thoughts on this?

Oh and I have been having dull cramping on/off. I haven't worried about it too much as I have read it is normal. Anyone else?

Xxxxxx


----------



## Banana2012

Good to see you Annaki, and to know everything's ok :hugs: Can't believe you're 7 weeks already! Hope the nausea doesn't hit too badly! I would love to find out the gender at 20 weeks, but hubby isn't so sure - I'm hoping he'll crack by the time we get to that stage! 

Trying, don't worry - I'm a POAS addict too :blush:


----------



## chickenchaser

Ladies I have an appointment with my GP for 17.20 tonight so will let you know what he says. I have printed off all my charts for him to look at, I hope he doen't think I'm a nut.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

Annaki - so relieved to see you! I'm glad you and your wee bean are doing all - I canny believe you are 7 weeks - that's nuts! You must have a wee pouch by now?!

Luvbug - hope you're still feeling ok!

Banana - best of luck for your 2ww - I really hope this is your bean-catching cycle. Everything crossed for you! Don't go daft with symptom spotting!

Trying and Kismet - my mum said when she was trying for me POAS wasn't an option as they didn't exist. Meaning they also found out when they were pg at around 6/7 weeks! I sometimes think life must've been a bit easier!

All you girls waiting to ov or currently Oving - I hope you're having loads of fun - especially those of you sliding around with pre-seed! Looks like a lot of you will be in the 2ww together.

CC - best of luck today and I really hope your GP doesn't give you the "but you're so early in TTC" line. I'm sure (s)he will take you seriously as you have been doing all the right things. They may suggest chucking away the temping and chilling - one GP said to me "chuck those pee stick things and relax". Whatever happens I hope you come away reassured and with a plan. Keep us updated.

AFM - my HCG came back well over 20000 which apparently is reassuring. I'm booked in for an early scan tomorrow to rule out ectopic. Tbh I'd rather wait a bit before a scan but they seen to think there will be something worth seeing. I'm only 5+3 so can't imagine there will be anything to see!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Sooz, that all sounds really positive, yay :happydance: And brilliant news about the scan, they're obviously taking really good care of you :thumbup:


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet said:


> 6-7 weeks?? I don't think I could deal with TWW turning into 4-6WW! :wacko:

Can you imagine???!!!!


----------



## J04NN4

Annaki cramping is totally normal. I had loads - more than when expecting AF! Still get it now but it feels more like pulling/stretching. Until I was about 8 weeks though it just felt like AF cramping which was quite scary. Also re: gender - we're team yellow! We always said we would be but never quite believed I'd stick with it :haha:

Good luck with your appointment CC. I hope the doctor doesn't think you're a nut! I had a similar experience to Kismet and Sooz in that I discussed my worries about TTC earlier this year and said I'd bought a CBFM and my GP seemed to think I was a bit obsessive and shouldn't bother. Taking all the info you've got certainly can't do you any harm though anyway.

Snuffles - good luck with your zombie sex :haha:

Good luck to those of you waiting to OV and in 2ww, seems like you're starting to sync up!

Sooz - I had a scan at 5+4 and they could see a gestational sac, yolk and the beginnings of a foetal pole (and, of course, that it was all in the right place - and that there was only one!). They asked me to go back 2 weeks later which I did and saw the heartbeat at 7+5. Just so you know, as it's too early to see a heartbeat your scan notes will probably say 'viability unknown' - *don't* freak out (I did :blush:), that's totally normal, just a particularly scary choice of words.


----------



## HoneyBee144

Evening all!

Just to confirm all is well with my doggy, took her to the vets tonight for her jabs and spoke to him about the fits and he's perfectly happy with how she is so all good at the moment - I'm such a worrier!!!

Don't really want to talk about me right now, lets just say I'm not in a good place right now, AF is due on Friday and not sure how I'll handle it when it comes. 

CC - I am so sorry to hear about everything!!! Huge hugs from me, I really hope everything goes ok. Hopefully the doctor can be reassuring and offer you some constructive advice and information. Whatever happens you know we are all here to support you, just remember that x

Sooz - I'm pleased everything is going better for you, at least they are taking you seriously and reassuring you

Annaki - nice to hear from you again! Can't believe you are 7 weeks already,does it feel like it's going fast?

I'm with JO4NN4, we'd be team yellow, I absolutely love surprises and would like a surprise at the end of all of that hard work and pushing!! Poor old DH doesn't get a choice!

All the TWW'ers and Ovulators best of luck!!!


----------



## annaki

JO4NN4...Thanks for the reassurance. I thought it must be normal. Not had any bleeding with it. Had post coital light spotting on wiping so Hubs is on a sex ban ATM. Hehe. I know that's nothing either due to changes down there but I don't like to see it! Aww, I admire the people who like a surprise. I am an organiser. I need to know if I am buying girlie or boy-ie things!

Sooz...the HCG result sounds promising. Its nice to know they are giving you a full looking over though and hopefully it will make you feel more reassured. Us Nurses sometimes know too much though which doesn't help at times.

Kismet...Hello! No we haven't spoke much. I sometimes am more of a 'lurker' so I have seen quite a few of your posts on other threads. Nice to meet you!

CC...:hugs: Let us know what the outcome is.

Banana...I am all for finding out! I will get my 20week scan beginning of December so it will be a nice Christmas present!

AFM...Had my GP appt with the family Dr who has know me all my life. As I have moved out of the surgeries catchment area though I have to register at a nearer surgery to my house. :cry::cry: I know it makes sense but he has been my GP all my life. So, no further forward with seeing a midwife as now I need to register at another practice and go through the whole process again.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- Yay for tww!!!! I hope this is your lucky one! 

Snuffles- Well looks like you need to open a bakery.... since everyone is placing their order I would like something sweet too! :winkwink:
Yay for tww for you too! I hope this is your lucky one as well!

Annaki- I am much like you and need to plan and am way to organized and anal to not find out what we're having lol. One of my coworkers is pregnant and isn't finding out and that's even driving me nuts!

Sooz- I am so glad to hear that your levels are looking good! Like Jo4nn4 said, remember that it's most likely too early to see a heartbeat so don't panic!!

Honey- :hugs: 

AFM all I want to do it eat. eat. eat. and more eating. nom nom nom. I'm eating right now as I type haha. yummy peaches! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all you lovely ladies who are in the tww or ov'ing or waiting to o!


----------



## Snuffles

Banana: Yay TWW buddies :D Who knows maybe we'll be bump buddies together as well:happydance:

JO4NN4: Lol zombie sex did not happen I was too tired. OH ended up not going to work today because of back problems. I think it's a combination of working and all the sex we've been having:blush: I'll probably get him again in the afternoon though:winkwink:

Luvbug: I know, I just might have to open my own BnB bakery. *Throws on bakers hat*:cake: what would you like?:rofl:

AFM: Well not much to report really. Going to BD with OH again today tomorrow, and Friday to make sure we got it all covered.

Sorry if I've forgotten to respond to anyone:flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, Thank you so much for your support it is really appreciated. I dont think I would have had the strength to walk into the GPs today with out knowing you girls were sending me positive thoughts :hugs: 
My GP was great and funny. He was a new GP and in fact his first day and was running 40 minuets late but really spent the time to listen to my concerns. He really wasn't convinced about me charting and stated that the evidence on charting is very up in the air. He also didn't think 4 months TTC was worth worrying about, And also thought I shouldn't be worrying until we have been trying for 2 years :saywhat: I said I was 36 and don't have 2 years but he said as far as he was concerned every women is different and not to worry about my age.
But he was happy to do 21 day bloods to see what is going on. Even if it is just to reassure me. I'm happy with that, either he is right and we continue as we are or I'm right and I get treatment. But I tell you seeing that little box ticked on the blood form that says menopause check really isn't fun. I'm CD 28 now so I just need to sit and wait for 3 weeks and see how we go.
Thanks again girls and love you all to bits :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Yay Honeybee it'll be nice to have another team yellow-er in the group! I thought I was being pretty strong about it all until I realised all these lovely ladies who've recently got their bfp's will reach 20 weeks and know what they're having before I give birth :haha: 

Annaki - I don't know about post-BD spotting as OH sure as hell didn't get any for a long while in the first tri. I felt so rough we had our longest dry spell ever! I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but can see why it'd alarm you enough to avoid it. I've just seen in you signature you got married in May 2010 - me too! When's your anniversary? Ours is the 29th.

Luvbug - at least you're craving healthy things! You go crazy with those peaches girl!

Snuffles - OMG as if you crippled your OH with too much BD - that must have been the best excuse not to go to work ever :haha::haha:

CC - I'm so glad to hear your appointment went well. It makes so much difference to have a nice GP doesn't it. Who knows maybe you'll get your :bfp: this month and never make it to that next appointment :thumbup: Not sure if I've mentioned here before but I have a little anecdote which may reassure you a little - I have a relative who had her first at 42 and then (natural!) twins at 44 - a lot of babies very close together at any age! She had perfectly normal pregnancies and all are well and happy. You've got ages yet! :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

Wow it's been busy in here today :happydance:

Sooz - I am really pleased that your blood levels are looking good, good luck for the scan tomorrow :)

CC - that is good news about the GP going to do the bloods for you, at least he is taking it seriously enough and hopefully the bloods will show good results for you. Roll on the next three weeks :)

Snuffles - I Can't believe you have broken your OH :rofl:

Honeybee - big big :hugs: We are all here for you, lots of :dust: to you for Friday that wil keep that witch at bay. Glad your doggy has got a good bill of health from the vet though that must be a bit of a weight of your mind.

AFM - I had a bit of a wobble today over on my journal, but I have picked myself up and brushed myself off (again!!) New opks arrived today to use alongside the cbfm, hopefully cycle 3 will be lucky for me, three seems to be a lucky number on these boards for quite a few recently :)

Sorry if I missed anyone, there has been so much going on here today! :hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## Trying2012

Morning ladies :) How is everyone?

Today is my Friday, I am rostered on for the weekend so it means I get Thursday/Friday off :happydance: Though it also means that you follow that with 7 days on shift :(

Honeybee - how are you doing today? Have you decided when you are going to test or are you waiting and praying AF is late?


----------



## NurseSooz

Hello lovelies!

Just back from my scan and everything looked normal for my stage. Yolk sac v evident. I'm
More relieved that it's growing in the right place! She told me it was too early to see a wee heartbeat so thanks to you lovely girls that didn't phase me. Fingers crossed there's no more hiccups from here on! Thanks for keeping me sane and supported girls - I don't know where I'd be without you. :hugs:

Honeybee - we're on edge - when will you test?

Trying - 3 has been the magic number around here so good luck!

CC - your doc sounded lovely. At least they're willing to get the ball rolling with blood work. That's a positive start. Tbh I heard the same about temping but so many girls use it. I think you'd have to wear a permanent thermometer for it to be truly accurate. Hopefully you'll have what happened to me and get your BFP before you have your bloodwork done! I hope you're feeling a bit better and less alone. J04NN4's right though - we'vd got a high prevalence of older mums where I work who manage to concieve naturally well into their 40's. My SIL had a 54 year old lady at her aquanatal class who concieved naturally! Youre far off being an "older mum". Please don't get disheartened.

Stay strong chicks and keep positive. Dust and sticky thoughts your ways xx


----------



## Trying2012

Sooz really pleased that everything is looking good and all in the right place!


----------



## J04NN4

Yay I'm so glad to hear that Sooz! Do they want you to go back or have you got to wait until 12 weeks now? Do you have the date for that yet?

Hope you enjoy your time off Trying although not so much the 7 days on afterwards. Looking at your ticker though that'll take you right through to OV so hopefully that means it'll fly by :thumbup:


----------



## Banana2012

It's been so busy in here! Right, will try and remember everyone...

Honeybee, you're so close now! Hope you're feeling ok lovely :hugs:

CC, that's brilliant news about the bloods - and hopefully you'll get your BFP in the meantime and they won't be necessary!

Sooz, so pleased about your scan! :happydance: Really happy for you and your little poppy seed :hugs:

Luvbug, sounds like you're not having any trouble eating!! Enjoy!

Snuffles, it would be AMAZING if this was our lucky cycle for both of us! Cross fingers!

Trying, glad you're feeling chirpier :hugs: 

AFM, we had a bit of a :sex: fail yesterday! We tried in the morning and evening, but hubby just wasn't feeling it! Think the every day BDing has taken it out of him! Hoping that we'll still be ok, as we BDed on CD 10,13, 14 and 15 and my first positive OPK was on CD14. I'm pretty sure from my CM that I OVed on CD15 too. I would have felt better if we'd DTD last night too, but I think in all likelihood it was too late for my egg by then anyway! We'll try and BD again today (CD17) just incase I didn't OV when I thought I did! Feeling a bit wobbly about it all today, I just hope it's enough and we get that BFP :cry:


----------



## Banana2012

I knew I'd forget someone! Annaki, what a pain about your doctor! Hope you manage to find a good one nearer to home.


----------



## Banana2012

Bugger, just seen that you're an apple seed Sooz, not a poppy seed! Sorry!


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies how are you all today? Just popping in to say a quick hello I have been quietly lurking over the last few days as been working and not had time for much else :nope:

Sending much baby dust :dust: to all the ladies ovulating or about to ovulate. Glad to heard everything went well at the scan Sooz - Hope its put your mind at ease!! Good luck to those testing this week - I really hope you get your BFP!! As for those in the tww - I hope your staying sane!! lol

AFM I am 8dpo and trying VV hard to not symptom spot! Had day 21 bloods yest will get results tomo. The nurse at the clinic also told me yesterday that by the time you get a smiley face on an OPK you can already have ovulated :saywhat: so I am completely done with them as they have ruled my life for the last six months and im no further forward. Who said TTC was simple??!! 

Have a lovley day ladies xx


----------



## annaki

Oh my...morning sickness (aka all day sickness!) has hit me with avengance! As soon as I hit the 7 week mark on Sunday it's been around haven't actually thrown up just feel like I have constantly got car sickness. Also, I keep fancying random things then going off the. The other day it was orange marmalade. Never touched since. Then strawberries. Also in the fridge going off. Today it's been cheese and chutney. Don't think il fancy that tomorrow either. 

Mojo...8dpo...eeek...I would def be POAS by now! Although I got a negative at 8dpo. Hope it's your month!

Banana...I think that is more than enough! Got my Fx'd for you x

Sooz...bet it was lovely just seeing that on screen though! When is your next scan booked for? I want mine! Although I have yet to see a midwife. Still early days though.

Trying...have a lovely weekend! Today is my Sunday, I am on 2 13 hr shifts from tomorrow...tomorrow is my Monday morning...BOoooo!

JO4NN4...we got married 1st May. We should both have our babies then on our 3rd anniversary ))


----------



## annaki

Sorry pressed send before I had finished!


I couldn't see everyone's posts as its been so busy so sorry if I have missed you! X


----------



## chickenchaser

annaki hope you are feeling better soon, Morning/allday sickness is my worst nightmare. I hope it leaves you soon. XXX

Sooz I'm sorry I didn't ask you how your scan went, I hope you got to see little pip well and happy. XXX


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Sooz- I am so glad that your scan went well! I'm sure that has made you feel loads better! As everyone is asking, when is your next scan going to be?

Annaki- That's got to be rough. Hopefully it doesn't last for long!

Banana- Aw :hugs: just remember that those little spermies can live 3-5 days in there so you should be good


----------



## Banana2012

Mojo - eeek, not long 'til testing for you! Best of luck! :thumbup:

Annaki, the MS sounds rough :nope: Really hope it gets better soon lovely!

AFM, feeling much perkier today! Trying to busy myself with doing stuff around the house whilst I'm still on holiday and have the time! Put up new curtains and bookshelves yesterday :happydance: I also need to start doing some planning and prep for school, but that's not so fun!


----------



## chickenchaser

When are you back Banana?


----------



## Banana2012

Back on Monday for an INSET day, and the kids are back on Tuesday. Eeek!


----------



## NurseSooz

:flower: Heylo lovelies!

Feeling a bit better about things and just cracking on (amidst the nausea, diarrhoea, sare boobs, and lack of appetite - fun fun). My next scan will be 12wks but we're considering getting an 8wk done to see our pip's heartbeat. Oh the joys of being a totally paranoid nurse. I was furious though as my boss wanted a copy of my early pregnancy report to prove I'd been there :dohh::growlmad: - Like I would make that up?!

Anyways, enough of my moans.

Annaki I feel your pain with the nausea - I just long to feel hungry again. We need to appreciate it's a good sign and we're lucky. I find nice juicy fruit is easiest to eat. I've also developed a crush on Heinz tomato soup.

Banana - I hope the 2ww doesn't torture you too much. I definitely think you've put in plenty BD hours so fingers crossed for you chick.

Mojo - sorry you're so frustrated. I did also hear that about OPKs but it can't be truely correct as we didn't BD the day before I got my BFP - we only did it the day it went positive and the days after. I wouldn't get disheartened by what you were told. I'm sure it varies from chick to chick. 

Anyone seen Honeybee and snuffles? Hope they're both OK :kiss:


----------



## Banana2012

Symptoms are good Sooz :thumbup: (even of they don't feel it at the time!) And you're almost a sweet pea, eeek!


----------



## Trying2012

Symptoms are def good to have! 

Sooz can't believe your boss, that's blooming typical of our caring profession :(


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hey all, 

CC - Pleased you at least got some action from the doctor, like you say hopefully its a win win situation. I know it's not easy but stay positive :hugs:

Sooz - Pleased everything is going well! I work in the NHS (not medical, just admin) and I think sometimes its worse knowing the "behind the scenes" stuff, luckily I'm mental health so not clued up on the acute site as much!

Hope everyone else is ok and keeping busy/staying positive :thumbup::flower:

AFM...
I had such a bad day yesterday. I checked my cm in the morning and it had gone a tan colour, which is what happens before my period starts. I was so upset, I couldn't stop crying and had to go home from work. I was a mess :cry::dohh: Anyway after a long talk with my mum I decided it was onwards and upwards, on to the next cycle. 
I had already decided I was going to take a test Thursday morning as it's the day my period is due and also I knew that it would just "draw a line" under it all and stop me trying to convince myself there was still a hope I was pregnant. 
So this morning I took a Clearblue digital (with conception indicator). I did it then left it on the side, washed my hands milled around, I glanced at it and it had the little timer up and "pregnant" so I thought it was just loading the "not" up. Looked back after a second and it said "pregnant 1-2 weeks"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
DH was already at work so I had such a looooong day before I could tell him so I went out and bought him a little baby t-shirt with "I love my mummy and daddy" on it and it came in a little muslin bag so I put the test in with it and gave it to him when I got home, he's really excited :haha:

So I know everyone says it and I was always sceptical but it's true, you're not out until the :witch: shows!!!

:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## Banana2012

Aaaah, congratulations Honeybee!!! :happydance: So pleased for you lovely!


----------



## HoneyBee144

Thank you Banana! Lots of :dust: for you!!!


----------



## Banana2012

Aaaah, thanks m'dear - all dust is gratefully received!


----------



## HoneyBee144

:flower: Are you going to test or try and wait it out?!


----------



## Banana2012

The plan is to test at 11 or 12 DPO at the earliest, which will be next Friday or Saturday. We're at a friend's wedding on the Saturday, so I'm a bit torn about testing before that as I will be gutted if I get a BFN - but I doubt I'll be able to stop myself anyway!


----------



## NurseSooz

Argh!!! honeybeeeeeee!! I started reading your story and I felt so bad for you but then I squeaked as I read it to the end!! You must be over the big cheesy moon!! Huge congrats to you! I had exactly the same - browny cm and the :BFP:. I am sooooo chuffed for you! Hope this is a v sticky poppyseed for you!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HoneyBee144

It's always tricky, TWW is just the worst time!
If it is a BFN (fingers crossed for BFP though!!!) then at least you can relax and have a few drinks at your friends wedding, guilt free...


----------



## HoneyBee144

Thank you Sooz, I am so so excited! Think our stories leading up to BFP were very similar - god damn that brown spotting tricking me! I'm still in shock and can't believe it :happydance:


----------



## J04NN4

Yaaaaay congratulations Honeybee! I'm so pleased for you :D Have you worked out your due date?

Banana I hope it's a :bfp: so you won't have to worry either way - but like Honeybee says you can at least let your hair down if it's negative. You'll probably drive yourself mad about it either way so I'd say just test but then I'm not known for my restraint :haha:

Sooz, I hope you're feeling better soon. Lack of appetite was a symptom that really took me by surprise - is it just me that thought you ate like a horse when pregnant?!

Mojo how did your appointment go? Got your results back yet? Hopefully it will shed some light on things.

Annaki - yay! 3rd anniversary babies! It seems to be a pretty common amount of time to wait. People started pestering us about when there would be babies after about a year of being married :haha:

Sorry if I've missed anyone :hugs:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Thanks JO4NN4! I think I'm due around 10th May - day before my sisters birthday!


----------



## Trying2012

Whoohooo Honeybee :) :) chuffed to blooming bits for you!! Xx


----------



## J04NN4

HoneyBee144 said:


> Thanks JO4NN4! I think I'm due around 10th May - day before my sisters birthday!


Ahh that's my mum's birthday and mine is on the 12th - I might get a new birthday buddy :happydance: :haha:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Aww thanks Trying! xx

Hows it going for you? Are you waiting for ov?

:dust: for you!


----------



## HoneyBee144

J04NN4 said:


> HoneyBee144 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks JO4NN4! I think I'm due around 10th May - day before my sisters birthday!
> 
> 
> Ahh that's my mum's birthday and mine is on the 12th - I might get a new birthday buddy :happydance: :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: how strange would that be! My sister hates birthdays (she's extremely shy) so I think she'll be glad I'm due around then as it will take a bit of the focus away from her!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay Honey!!!!! So exciting!!!! Congratulations!!

Sooz- I think that's pretty ridiculous that your boss made you bring in proof. Who makes that up?! 

Banana- eeekkkkkk fx'd for you!

AFM- I am not feeling good at all today! I was exhausted yesterday. In bed at 9:00. Slept terrible. Woke up this morning feeling absolutely horrible. Almost didn't go to work. Cried a little. Ate something because it felt like I was just super hungry. It helped a little, and now I've eaten lunch. But I still feel yuck. Definitely not one of my better days that's for sure. I'm so ready to go home and lay down and take a nap. 
AND the laundry needs to be folded, it's been sitting there forever. DH has been working a lot and I've been so tired this last week that I haven't done it. It's driving me crazy! I'm going to try and do it tonight because I can't take it anymore haha. Stupid laundry. I need to find a laundry fairy. 

Hope all you ladies are having a wonderful day!
And :dust: :dust: :dust: to you all!


----------



## chickenchaser

YAY We have reached 1000 posts :thumbup: I have never had a thread so big :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Jo4nn4, I'm not known for my restraint either :haha: 

Luvbug, big :hugs: sweetheart. Take it easy lovely lady.


----------



## chickenchaser

Honeybee my lovely congratulations I'm over the moon for you. This is one lucky thread all these BFP's. XXX


----------



## annaki

Congrats Honeybee - well pleased for you xxxxx


----------



## Snuffles

Sooz: I'm still here, just been busy trying to figure all of the stuff for OH's hand and what not. Also prepping myself for my interview tomorrow. Plucked my eyebrows and hurt so bad for some reason.

Honeybee: OMG congratulations sweetie:yipee:

AFM: Not much really happening, just preparing for my interview tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Trying2012

Good luck Snuffles :)


----------



## NurseSooz

Best of luck Snuffles! Hope it all goes your way!


----------



## chickenchaser

Good luck Snuffles, will be sending you brainy interview thoughts tomorrow.

AFM I caved this morning and took a test BFN, not surprised but still no AF...... I know it isn't over but I just wish I would get one or the other. I can't move on either way at the moment. As can't organise for me to get my bloods done until I know when she is going to show her face.


----------



## Banana2012

Good luck Snuffles :thumbup:

CC, how many DPO are you?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm not really sure because my temps have been odd but I got a possitve OPK on day18 and 19 and I'm now day 31, Which is the longest cycle I have ever had. I don't know if it is all messed up or what.


----------



## BabyBean14

CC: I'm really hoping it's a lurking BFP that's messing up your cycle. :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

CC - I really really really hope a :bfp: is lingering. I've got everything crossed for you. I know the frustration as I was in your position last month with the spotting and waiting for AF to appear so I could start my blood work! :hugs: stay strong missy.

Kismet - poor you!! Infestations freak me out! How stressful for you! How are you getting rid of them? We have a problem with Slaters (I think they're called woodlice in England?). We live in a basement flat and there's always one wandering about. We're kinda used to them now! Just noticed you have Simon's cat as your pic. I LOVE it. I always look forward to new vids on YouTube! My favourite is the wake-up one and the one at the back door!

Honeybee - hope you're settling in nicely to your new pregnancy role!


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks honey but i really don't think so, It has been strange from the beginning.


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hey ladies,

CC - I'm so sorry you're having all these problems, fingers crossed you could be like Sooz and have this uncertain month and then go on to your BFP, or at least get your bloods done and go from there. It's horrible being in limbo

Snuffles - good luck!! Let us know how it goes :flower:

Sooz - It's the strangest feeling, I'm so used to thinking "when I get pregnant" that I have to catch myself now!! Hope all is well with you and your little apple seed!

Kismet - Thank you :flower: I still can't believe it and don't think I will till we see the midwife and she confirms I'm not dreaming! Sorry about your moth infestation, sounds awful!! Have you had it before?

Hope all you other ladies are well and thank you again for all your lovely wishes :happydance: xxx

p.s. Can I have the laundry fairy next please! :winkwink:


----------



## NurseSooz

:dust: accio laundry!!


----------



## NurseSooz

:dust: or...laundrelus totallus!!

Dammit - Molly Weasley would know what to do!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## J04NN4

Luvbug - Aw I hope you're feeling loads better today. Did you get to take your nap yesterday in the end?

Snuffles - good luck for your interview! But then you've probably had it by now. How did it go?

CC - sorry about the bfn, if we've learned anything on this thread though it's that you're not out until the witch arrives! Sooz and Honeybee were both convinced they were out. Don't get too disheartened yet, you still might not need to make that appointment :hugs:

Honeybee - I hope pregnancy is treating you well so far lovely!

Kismet - I hope you get sorted soon. Bleugh. This is a woodlouse: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodlice It lists what they call them in different countries and there's a few for Canada so you might know them by another name. 

Sooz - how are you feeling? And why don't you have a pregnancy journal yet?!

AFM, had an appointment with the midwife today after a few days of cramping. She's off on holiday next week so I knew I'd drive myself nuts if I didn't contact her. She checked everything and was really nice and reassuring. I also had a bit of a traumatic moment as she asked to see my pantyliner and she... she... I can barely even bring myself to write it - she *sniffed* it. Bleugh! All you NHS ladies probably know this is a thing but oh my god it came as such a shock :haha: Anyway she checked baby's heartbeat and fundal height and my uterus has grown over 2cm since my last appointment just under 3 weeks ago so she was happy to conclude that's what's causing the aches! So I'm feeling much better now and can enjoy my weekend without pestering too much :D


----------



## mojo86

Evening ladies! How are you all? Everyone looking forward to the weekend? Or are you working like me? :growlmad:

JO4NN4 - You really made me LOL ha ha I bet no1 has ever "sniffed" your underwear before. Did you never see that being done on OBEM?? However, Im glad everything is ok with the baby!!

Kismet - sorry to hear about your infestation! My cats had fleas once and I completely freaked out!! Spent dayyyyyyssss cleaning the house!! 

Snuffles - hope your interview went well my fingers are crossed for you!! 

CC - my fingers and toes are crossed that you are heading for a BFP this month!! 

Honeybee - CONGRATULATIONS!! Fab news hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!! 

Sooz - hope your feeling a bit better since you had your scan?!! 

Luvbug - hope your feeling better soon!!! 

Sorry if I have missed any of you ladies xxx

AFM - I got my progesterone levels back at 78.8. The nurse had told me when she took the blood that they wanted it to be over 25 so a pretty good result. I am 10dpo today and I STUPIDLY took a HPT. Did 3x ICs and all had faint lines so did a clear blue which was completely negative so im wondering if these were evaps tho they had colour and came up within the time frame. This is why I should not test!!! Im so mad at myself!! 

Anyways, hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx:happydance:


----------



## Snuffles

I haven't had my interview yet as it's at 1:30 and it's almost noon here now. I'll be leaving shortly to bus there. 

I had tan CM in my underwear this morning, and again when I wiped. Anyone want to analyze that for me? 

I'm off, I'll update you all later :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## Snuffles

:rofl: Kismet

Interview went well ladies. I'm waiting for the department manager to call me to schedule another one :D

I'm still having a bit of tan CM. I put a liner on and it has a little spot of tan on it. When I went to the restroom before my interview there was a little bit of bloody CM mixed with a bit of lining maybe like the size of a small booger to give you an idea. When I went to the restroom again at home I wiped and there was a little bit of tan uterine lining on the paper, again about the size of a small booger. I also keep getting cramps in my right side. Any ideas?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles- I'm glad your interview went well! I have my fingers crossed! How many DPO are you? If it's early enough it could possibly be implantation bleeding.. not sure thought I never got that lol. 

Jo4nn4- that is so crazy that she sniffed it hahahahaha :rofl: Why?! haha

Sure ladies, if she does a good job here I'll send that little fairy on her way over! She still hasn't showed up, but she will soon. 

Banana- how are you feeling dear? Keeping your mind off of the tww?!


----------



## J04NN4

No I've never seen anyone do that before! I watch OBEM religiously but only since I've been pregnant as it used to upset me too much before :dohh: I was absolutely mortified! 
She said it's to check that any fluid leakage is discharge and/or pee rather than amniotic fluid or anything nasty/infected. Apparently the fluid has a very distinctive smell so it's a really good way to check. I'd been having quite a lot of watery discharge rather than any white creamy stuff like the books say is the norm so I was a little worried I was leaking fluid - but it seems that's just the way I am :shrug: I've had it the whole time I've been pregnant. Also the old pelvic floor is starting to fail (oh yes, it starts to happen before giving birth, how did I not know this?) so I'd probably just been peeing myself without realising. How embarrassing this pregnancy malarkey is :blush: This is very normal and common apparently though so prepare yourselves girls!

Snuffles I have no idea, do you normally have any spotting at all at this time of the month? It sounds like implantation but I know nothing about that so don't take my word for it. Good luck!


----------



## Snuffles

Luvbug: I think I'm 4DPO:shrug:

JO4NN4: No I only get spotting the day/hours before AF starts.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

jo4nn4 what is obem? 

Suffles... hmmm... you never know. We'll hope for implantation bleeding!


----------



## Snuffles

That would be awesome :D


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## J04NN4

Snuffles - sounds positive for IB then! Ahh fingers crossed for you and lots of :dust:!

Luvbug - OBEM is 'One Born Every Minute', a TV programme in the UK based on a maternity ward and showing lots of ladies giving birth. Basically every woman I know watches it! I think it's just started in the US so you might be able to see it somewhere?

Kismet - just getting doing those pelvic floor exercises, stat! :haha:


----------



## Banana2012

Snuffles, fingers crossed for implantation bleeding! :thumbup:

Jo4nn4, pregnancy definitely isn't glamourous, is it?! :haha:

Mojo, great news about your progesterone! Have you tested again yet?! 3 tests would be a lot of evaps!

CC, fingers crossed that a BFP sneaks up on you :hugs:

AFM, I'm doing ok (thanks for asking Luvbug :thumbup: ). Not had any symptoms that I've noticed, but I know 5 DPO is still very early days. Good to know I only have another week to get through before I can test now! I know I'll be massively upset if it's a BFN again, but just trying to focus for now on taking each day at a time - and if it's a BFN I'll just have to deal with it then. It's my birthday on the 17th, so would LOVE a birthday BFP present!


----------



## Banana2012

Jo4nn4, I love OBEM! So addictive!


----------



## Trying2012

Playing catchup! 

Mojo - that's great results on the progestrone :dance:

Jo4nna - OMG, I have never heard of that happening to anyone, though now that you describe why it kinda makes sense, and as a midwife I bet she is so used to just having a sniff if necessary that she doesn't even bat an eyelide :rofl: Glad things are okay though.

Snuffles - glad the interview went well :happydance: I am not sure about the spotting, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for implantation but am not sure if it happens that early on, lets hope so though!

Banana- glad you are doing okay, fingers crossed that this is your month :hugs:

CC - Any sign of anything happening? Am really hoping like the other ladies that everything sorts itself out or its a lurking BFP :hugs:

Sooz - how are things with you? Has the spotting you had stopped now?

Kismet - get those pelvic floor started now :rofl:

AFM- I am plodding along nicely, :sex: every other day for the past week, gearing up to ovulate, CBFM still on low but definite changes happening down below :rofl: Am trying to remain hopeful that this month will be my month.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## annaki

A random question for you girls. I am supposed to be doing an assault course next week. I'm 8 weeks gone now. I think I shouldn't do it in case I trip or fall or something. Am I being pathetic? What would you do?


----------



## Banana2012

I'd agree with you Annaki - it's best not to do it, as if you did and hurt yourself you may cause some issues for your little bump.


----------



## Banana2012

Trying, good work on the :sex: ! Lots of :dust: coming your way xxx


----------



## annaki

Thanks for the reassurance Banana - sometimes I fear I am being over dramatic!


----------



## J04NN4

Banana - no it's certainly not! It's to gradually strip us of our dignity until the time comes for labour I think :haha: wishing you a speedy 2ww!

Trying - I hope it's not too painful this month! Getting close to OV now though :)

Annaki - I would say give it a miss but I'm a lazy git and an assault course is my idea of absolute hell anyway. I don't think it's a good idea though even if it's just for your peace of mind. The fact that you've thought about it shows you'd worry about it if you did it IYKWIM?


----------



## Trying2012

Annaki - I would agree with the others and wouldn't do the assault course, plus I think that you would be told not to by the organisers as well if they knew you were pregnant.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

annaki- At my work, we have trainings we have to do. And one of them is a defensive tactics training, they won't let anyone who is pregnant to it because of the dangers and liability it poses. SO I don't know if you would even be allowed to take the class! BUT if they were to allow you, I wouldn't do it just because of the risk it could pose. Whether you're 8 weeks, or 30 weeks. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Snuffles

JO4NN4: At least she didn't sniff your lady goods lol

Annaki: I would definitely skip the course, but then I am a lazy ass as well:haha:

Banana: We've only got a week left girly:dust:

Trying: Good job with the :sex: Keep it up!

AFM: Well the tan CM stopped and I haven't seen anymore lining, so I dunno:shrug:


----------



## chickenchaser

AF arrived this morning after some encouragement thanks to DH.


----------



## Snuffles

:hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Annaki, not overly dramatic at all - you're just being sensible and looking out for your little bean :thumbup:

CC, hope you're feeling ok :hugs: At least this weird cycle is out of the way and you can start afresh and get your bloods done. Stay strong xxx

Snuffles, YAY to only having a week left :happydance: I have high hopes for your spotting! :dust: to you too!


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks Banana:hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

CC big big :hugs: thankfully as others have said the one positive is that the wonky cycle has now gone and you can get bloods done xx


----------



## J04NN4

I'm really sorry to hear that CC. But onwards and upwards, you have a plan for this month so can get on with it now :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: CC :hugs: As the others have said, at least this wonky cycle is over and you're no longer in limbo. Onwards and forwards! I hope you're coping okay. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you ladies :hugs:

Well I have had a totally miserable day and been feeling very sorry for myself but that isn't going to get me anywhere, so here is my new plan.

Today is CD 1 and from today I have been taking my OEP, I will also be taking COQ10 as soon as it arrives (should be tomorrow). I have set my alarm clock to go off at 5am so I don't forget to temp and I have also started the diet again. (Of shopping tomorrow and only fertility friendly foods to be put in the basket) In addition to this I will be continuing to take and prenatal vits, extra folic acid and my fish oil. Meanwhile DH is taking Zinc, vitamin C and E. We are going to try and BD every other day from CD 10 till CD22, with legs up the wall after.

Can anyone think of anything else I should be doing.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## annaki

Hello all,

Hope everyone's journeys are going ok. I know I shouldn't do the assault course just needed some reassurance from everyone. I have got another Drs apt Thursday at my new practice and then will be referreed onto a midwife. By time I see a midwife I will be 9 + weeks pregnant. So not too waiting around for the 12 week scan. I had a little bit of brown discharge yesterday. I'm not worried at all though but can't wait for the scan to get all things confirmed. We have also upgraded to raspberry size. )

Keep positive everyone xxx


----------



## Trying2012

CC- That sounds like some plan :happydance: I can't think of anything else that you could be doing to be honest.

Annaki - Try and not worry about the brown CM, easier said than done though!


----------



## mojo86

Good morning ladies how are you all?? I am looking for a bit advice as I am having a bit of a rubbish day!! I am cd 27 (13dpo) today and religiously for the last 6 months on medication I have had 31 day cycles. Yesterday, completely out of the blue when I went to the bathroom and wiped I had light red blood (sorry for TMI) after two wipes there was no more. Later on I had a slight slight brown tinge when wiping and since then...nothing. I have never had bleeding mid cycle before but I dont think this could be IB as it was too red and a bit more than just "spotting". I had no cramping or anything. Do you think this could just be a shhorter cycle this month and this was my AF?

Sorry for the rant ladies....just a bit stressed today :( xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

:hugs:The COQ10 is advised for anyone really but especially for ladies over the age of 35. When taken for 3 months it has been shown to really improve the quality of your eggs as well as give the eggs the energy they need to implant. It is also thought that it can increase the quality of your lining to make it nice and &#8216;comfy&#8217; when implanting. There is a thread on it in TTC 35+ if you want some more info. A lot of the ladies have got their BFP while taking it for 3 months. It can also help with your mans swimmers but I will warn you it isn&#8217;t cheap. But I&#8217;m willing to giver it a go. The legs up the wall and suppose to egg aim the swimmer in the right direct and stop them from leaking out. I haven&#8217;t had this problem since DH started taking the vitamin c which stops the sperm clumping and sticking together and helps him to shoot them further. 

Hope this helps:hugs:

Edit just reread your post there is no difference with legs up wall to pillow under bum it is just a personal preference. LOL.


----------



## chickenchaser

Mojo, implantation bleed comes in many colour, it is possible especially with this lucky thread. Will keep my fingers crossed for you XXX


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo ladies - sorry for my silence. Took some chillout time as I wasn't doing so good mentally. Just feeling down and getting really easily spooked with fears of loosing my pregnancy. Anyways...

Mojo - my implantation bleed went from red to brown and was only on wiping. Eventually it faded and my AF didn't appear = BFP! Best of luck!!

Annaki - I've read LOADS about spotting and tbh it's common all the way through pregnancy. Especially after sex, heavy exercise. Some women post loads about getting it after they've been to the loo when they're constipated. Mine was about for 3 days and then vanished. There's also talk that you still get wee implantation bleed until 2nd trimester. 


CC- COQ10 sounds awesome! Also sounds like a code for a secret mission! Operation SMEP COQ10. Best of luck and I really hope it's your key. Is it herbal or hormonal etc?

Trying - not long till testing!!! :happydance:

Banana - hope your early weeks aren't driving you mad.

Stay strong ladies. You're all awesome. :hugs:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hey all, 

I've been doing the same as Sooz and taking some time out, had an emotional day yesterday where every twinge and cramp had me on edge. Feel better today though, still a constant worry of mine though. Hope you're feeling more positive soon Sooz :hugs:

CC - big :hugs: I've got everything crossed for you honey, it sounds like you are doing everything you can and covering all bases! Now it's all up to your body

Mojo - do you ever have spotting before AF? Could be implantation bleeding! Fingers crossed for you

Snuffles - how did the job interview go?! Sorry if you've already told us and I missed it

Kismet/Trying/Banana - how you guys doing?

Annaki - I wouldn't do the assault course either! Just to be sure!

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks for asking Honeybee. It went well and they said that they would call to schedule another interview, so I'm still waiting for the call. I'm a bit worried they won't call me back:(


----------



## Banana2012

CC, it sounds like you've got it covered!

Annaki, it's not long 'til your 12 week scan at all! Eek!

Honeybee and Sooz, keep going - every day is another day towards your little bean turning into a real life baby, and you're doing brilliantly :thumbup:

Mojo, keeping my fingers crossed that what you're experiencing is implantation :hugs:

Snuffles, try not to worry, I'm sure you did great :hugs:

AFM, feeling exhausted and overwhelmed after the first day back. So much to do and so much to learn, and I really miss my old colleagues and school :nope: It really hit me today that I won't be going back :cry:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hi ladies! Back from a wonderful weekend! We had a really great time and I got to catch up with some friends I haven't seen in a while!

Sooz- Remember, every day is an accomplishment. But good for you on taking some time out to yourself. 

CC- :hugs: It's so nice when our DH's try to comfort us, and it makes it even better when it works, even a little bit!

AFM- had a little panic today, DH's mom told us that DH's sister-in-law and brother have been trying but they decided to take a break after two mc's- both around 7 weeks.... I'm 7+3. It just made me freak a little. I feel better now, but I can't help but worry and feel bad for them. Other then that I'm just exhausted and ready for bed! 
Hope you're all doing wonderful!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

Not long 'til testing Banana! :happydance:

Welcome back Luvbug! Don't worry about the freaking out - I think it's totally normal. I try and avoid the 1st trimester threads for that reason. Everytime I'm on them I stumble across someone who's had a m/c at whatever week/day I'm on. Every day is another wee achievement and once you hit that 8 week goal then your risk is SO much less. I know how horrible it feels and I really wish these weeks would hurry up. I've got my booking appt next Thurs but I almost feel it's too early for that!

Kismet - so sorry your feeling lame :hugs:. I was feeling that way when I took some time out. My skin looks like a pizza, my hair is thinning and I just felt like pondweed. Hope you've managed to get in some frolic time. We all suffer from embarrassing and lame conditions so don't feel alone and they will improve again. I suffer from really oily spotty skin and I have awful IBS. Embarassment cards on the table! Big big hugs. xx


----------



## Trying2012

Evening ladies, hope you're all doing okay :) 

Glad to see those of you who've had a little time out coming back on :) we need all the scaridcats to know we are all here for each other :hugs: 

AFM - got a high on the cbfm this morning but no positive opk yet or any ewcm so looks like we are not on for ovulation tomorrow, let's hope Thursday then Fxd :)


----------



## mojo86

Evening ladies! Thanks for all your replies!! I have had no more bleeding and no its not normal for me to bleed/spot at all unless its day before AF. Keeping my fingers crossed feeling soooooooo nervous just now. So scared to get my hopes up :nope:

:hugs: to all you ladies having a hard time in ealry pregnancy just now. I get myself in such a state ttc I cant imagine what I would be like with a little bean in there! But like someone else said, every day is another step closer to a baby! I am praying you all have nice healthy sticky beans!!! 

Kismet I hope you are feeling better soon! Like Sooz says everyone has embarrassing conditions of some sort (and are lying if they say they dont!!) However its awful when these things happen in a time where you want to feel good about yourself!! 

CC your plan for this month sounds fab and very much like you have all areas covered! I wish you the very best of luck for this cycle!! 

Snuffles my fingers are Xd that you get another interview!! 

Banana are you a teacher? Since I was a late joiner im not completely up to date on what the ladies in here do outside of B&B world lol. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are well xxx


----------



## Banana2012

Mojo, fingers crossed for you! And yep, I'm a teacher in a primary school, but moved to a new home, city and school recently so lots of changes going on. 

Kismet, loads more :hugs: for you, it does just sound so rotten - you must be really fed up :nope:

Trying, I'm sending OV dust your way!

Luvbug and Sooz and your little beans, lots of :hugs:

Absolutely EXHAUSTED after my first day teaching today! The kids were really hard work - they're a 'lively' bunch! Bring on maternity leave is all I have to say!!!


----------



## Snuffles

Hehe Banana you poor gal, it will be okay.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sooz- thanks for the welcome back! It was just kinda a shocker that it happened right around where we are. I am feeling better about it. For some reason ( and please god don't let me jinx it ) I feel really good about my little bean in there. Hopefully it's nice and cozy and plans to stay a while. I'm sure your bean is cozy too! That's super exciting about your scan. I have my first one on Monday as well and I can't wait! I cannot wait to see my little bean! I can't wait for you to see yours. Just remember, it might be a little too early to see/hear the heartbeat, so DON'T freak out if that's the case! 

Banana- At least it wasn't a terrible first day! And at least you know they'll be entertaining! BUT, that maternity leave will be something to look forward to for sure!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Trying2012

Happy Hump day everyone :dance:

Kismet that will be great if we are in tww together, we can help each other cope that bit better!


----------



## NurseSooz

The weekend's getting closer!! Which means my 7 week target is 2 days away! 

Mojo - I'm totally rooting for you to get your BFP - you SO deserve a nice surprise. Fx'd for you missy. When will you test?

Banana - hope you're surviving! You poor tired soul! I take my hat off to anyone that can teach. I don't know how you do it and how you have the patience. It must be so tough when you're having a short-fuse day!

Kismet - IBS has mucked about with my life since I was 16. It started when I had anxiety issues about exams etc. I've always leaned towards the diarrhoea (mmm nice) side of it. I get horrendous gut cramp that has previously reduced me to tears and made me bite on a towel to stop me screaming! The first few weeks of pregnancy were horrific and I nearly didn't make it out in the mornings. When I went to Warwick there was one day I went 15 times! It's settled a bit now (fx'd) and I'm now leaning towards the normal constipated pregnancy symptoms. I wasn't sure if I could take loperamide (immodium) etc so I struggled with the diarrhoea up until this weekend. Apparently pregnancy can make your IBS better and worse. My skin when I first got pregnant was good for 2 weeks and now it's the worst it's been since I was 16. I don't know what to do :cry: every morning I was up with a host of new breakout areas. I've cleansed, toned and scrubbed myself to death but my skin remains with a layer of oil. It develops almost an hour after I wash! Any advice? 

This sounds so lame but my fear of m/c is now more focused that I don't want to have put my body through all this so far for nothing. I know that sounds so lame-ass but I've had so many wrecked days, events because of how bad I've felt that I don't want it all to have been in vain. I want my little pea so much.


----------



## mojo86

Well ladies I think im out :cry: I did a test this AM and it was BFN. I am due AF on saturday but I am 14/15dpo so test should be positive if it was gonna be as I had the bleeding on 12dpo. Then...this PM I had light brown cm so I think maybe AF is coming early and this has just been an odd cycle or something. Im so gutted that I even let myself get my hopes up!! 

Hope the rest of you ladies are well......xxx


----------



## NurseSooz

So sorry Mojo :hugs: stay strong.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## annaki

Arggggghhhhh!!! We fell off the 1st page!

How is everyone? It's been a bit quiet this afternoon.

Sorry to hear Mojo :-((( big hugs your way.

I have seen my new GP today and been referred to the midwives. Normally new pregnant ladies are seen weeks 7-8. I am now 8 week 4 days and the midwives won't pick up my referral until next Wed when I will be 9 plus 3. Haha. Then I probably won't get a home visit until the following Wed when I will be 10 and 3 days. Hope this don't delay my 12 week scan! I am not worried about seeing the midwife a little later than normal as it has been pretty uneverntful so far (luckily). So uneverntful that at times I wonder whether I really am pregnant? Could it be a false result? Ha.

Good luck ladies wherever you are on your journeys. I read all the posts but tend to lurk more than anything. ))))


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhhhhhhh! We've done it, girls - :bfp: !!! I'm shaking so much, can't believe it! Woke hubby up to tell him at 6:30am, he was so excited! I'm only 3 weeks and 4 days, so i know it's early days, but just going to think positive. Right, must go and get ready for work but just had to let you know! Will catch up on everyone's news later today, lots of love and :hugs: xxx


----------



## HoneyBee144

CONGRATULATIONS BANANA!!!!!!! That's such lovely news :) so pleased for you :hugs: xx


----------



## annaki

Yayyyy!!! Big big CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Was thinking we must be due another BFP soon!!! So pleased for you chick xxxxxx


----------



## J04NN4

Ahhhh congrats Banana!!! This thread's been really busy whilst I've been away, will catch up properly later but just wanted to send my most massivest congratulations :hugs: well done!


----------



## Trying2012

Banana2012 said:


> Ahhhhhhhh! We've done it, girls - :bfp: !!! I'm shaking so much, can't believe it! Woke hubby up to tell him at 6:30am, he was so excited! I'm only 3 weeks and 4 days, so i know it's early days, but just going to think positive. Right, must go and get ready for work but just had to let you know! Will catch up on everyone's news later today, lots of love and :hugs: xxx

OMG!!!!!! 


Whoohoooo :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mojo86

CONGRATULATIONS Banana!!! Fab news!! Well done hun xxx :happydance:

Hope all you ladies have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Banana and your wonderful womb!!! That's AWESOME news!! This is turning into a very lucky thread! I am so chuffed for you. I hope you're having a day with your head on cloud 9!! A very H&H 9 months to you missy!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Woooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! Congratulations, Banana!!!! :dance: :bunny: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: Such incredible news! :hugs: Enjoy your first day as a an EXPECTANT MOTHER!!! :dance: :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Thank you ladies for all your lovely words :hugs::hugs: I still can't quite believe it! I hadn't had any hardcore symptoms before testing, just felt really tired (but it was my first week back at work!) and very bloated, and my appetite was a bit off - so I was amazed to see that second line appear, and then even more amazed when I got a positive on the second (Clearblue digital) test - nothing like covering your bases and making sure :haha: Hubby was so sweet, he even had a little cry! He's been very matter of fact about the whole thing until now, so I was really happy to see how chuffed and emotional he was about it :happydance: Just spoke to my mum on the phone, and was SO desperate to tell her, but hubby and I agreed that we should tell both sets of parents together, and I'd like to wait a bit longer before telling his as his mum is likely to end up spilling the beans to everyone she knows!! 

Hope all our little beans are doing ok - how are you ladies feeling?

Mojo, big hugs hun :hugs: and lots of :dust::dust: Was it definitely AF starting? 

Kismet and Trying, are you in the 2ww now? Lots of :dust: coming your way too lovelies :hugs:

Snuffles, when are you planning on testing?

xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## Banana2012

Haha, I thought my lack of real symptoms would be music to any serial symptom spotters ears! :haha: Ooh, happy BDing!


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet said:


> PS - I read in the Impatient Women's Guide that men don't understand the nuances of reading lines on test strips. Therefore, I plan on doing a Clearblue Digital before showing anything to DH. ;)


That was my theory too - make it as black and white as possible! And he still said 'do you need to do another test to make sure' :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

Ha! That's funny! I can see DH saying the same thing. ;)


----------



## annaki

When's your due date Banana? I am so pleased. You really do deserve this. ))


----------



## J04NN4

Right, lots to catch up on since I last commented! Here goes:

CC - I hope things are going well for you this month. It sounds like you're doing everything you can! I can't think of anything else you should/could be doing other than to try your best to enjoy it. I know that's probably easier said than done though and I'm thinking of you. When is your appointment to get your bloods done?

Kismet - I'm so sorry to hear you're suffering with IBS stuff at the moment. It's miserable isn't it and I can't imagine conducive to TTC! At least you're entering TWW now and not approaching OV feeling like that. I really hope you get it sorted soon.

Annaki - Don't worry about the brown CM, it's totally normal. Also I wouldn't worry about the timing of your appointment, my very first appointment wasn't until 9+5 and they still got me in for my 12 week scan at exactly 12 weeks and cystic fibrosis screening before that! The timing is all quite important for dating/various tests so they'll do everything they can to get the timing right.

Mojo - sorry to hear about your wacky cycle, what's happening now? More spotting or on to AF? 

Sooz - how are you doing? Sorry to hear your skin's playing up. I've always been quite lucky with my skin but had the worst spots of my life in first tri. Just try and leave it alone as much as possible and go without make up when you can. It'll settle down soon though I promise :hugs: as will the bowel issues, I have IBS too and now it's gone totally the other way :dohh: as long as I keep dosed up on Fybogel though it's better than it has been for years. I also got really greasy hair and my complexion was like, grey! I'm feeling/looking much better now though (if I do say so myself!) The placenta starts to take over from around 8 weeks so you don't have much longer of feeling like this.

Honeybee - I hope you're feeling better now. It's such a stressful time so don't beat yourself up for freaking out. It's probably the most important thing you'll ever do so there would probably be something wrong if you weren't worried at all. You've already made it this far though so try and stay positive.

Banana - congratulations again! How are you feeling? What are your plans for sharing the news?

Luvbug - good luck for your appointment! EEeeek how exciting. Seeing that little heartbeat for the first time will be just amazing.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, it's been busy in here! AFM, me and OH got back from a mini babymoon last night and we had a fab time. I feel relaxed and refreshed and much more positive about things. I've been struggling a bit lately with anxiety but feel much better (for now!). I can feel where the baby's lying now from prodding and poking which is amazing - and OH saw it kicking for the first time when I was in the bath yesterday. It's done it every time I've had a bath for weeks but wouldn't seem to do it for daddy :haha: I'm 26 weeks on Sunday and now I'm rapidly approaching 3rd tri I'm finally starting to believe that this little bean is actually going to be our son or daughter. I just wish I'd relaxed and embraced the previous 26 weeks but there we go, as many of you are experiencing now that's much easier said than done. Love to all :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Congratulations Banana, A happy and healthy nine months to you XXX


----------



## Snuffles

Banana sweetie OMG!!!!!!:happydance: I'm so happy for you!!!:happydance:
I'm not sure when I'll be testing as I'm so nervous lol


----------



## Banana2012

Annaki, I'll be due May 20th - eek!

Jo4nn4, I'm feeling ok. I've been very tired the last few days though, and my appetite has been generally pretty poor (although I have just shovelled down a McDonald's at a motorway service station on the way to the North East for a wedding!). My tummy also feels a bit strange, it's very bloated and a bit uncomfortable when the seatbelt or my jeans press on it. No sore boobs though - hoping that's not a bad thing!

Snuffles, good luck for whenever you decide to test :hugs: I was really nervous too, so know how you feel!


----------



## Banana2012

Forgot to add, we're still undecided about sharing the news. We may pay for an 8 week scan and tell our parents after that, as we'll be seeing my parents around then so would be nice to be able to tell them! Not sure though - we may burst before then! When did you tell people Jo4nn4?


----------



## Banana2012

And lovely to hear you're feeling more chilled Jo4nn4 :thumbup: It really isn't long to go for you :happydance:


----------



## J04NN4

Aw enjoy the wedding! Don't worry about the lack of sore boobs. That was just about my only symptom in the very early stages - but I spent the whole time worrying something was wrong as I had no morning sickness. Everyone's really different. 

I had a scan at 7+5 after a spell in hospital (long story) so we'd seen a heartbeat and we told our parents/siblings/3 close friends when we saw them for my birthday that weekend at 8 weeks. If I hadn't had the emergency scan we were planning on a private one around then anyway as there's absolutely no way I could have waited until 12 weeks! We told everyone else after my 12 week scan. It was SO exciting and I can't believe it was over 3 months ago!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

:happydance: :happydance: omg banana :happydance: :happydance: I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 
Congratulations!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! 

My face has been breaking out like crazy too. LIke back when I was in Jr. High. It's driving me nuts haha. 

I hope all you ladies are doing wonderful


----------



## BabyBean14

You too, Luvbug? :wacko: What happened to the glowing healthy skin you're supposed to have when pregnant? (Sigh) Another myth goes poof. :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

kISMET Your chart is a little mad, lets hope that positive OPK mean O.


----------



## annaki

Jo4nn4...thanks for the reassurance! It because I have had to switch GPs. I left it until I was 6 week to ring my then GP, who of course couldn't fit me in til the following week. And then when I saw him he said its better to switch. Then it took 3 days for me to be registered with the new GP and a further week to get an apt (they wouldn't let me be referred straight to the midwife). And now my referral form is sat waiting in the surgery for a midwife to pick it up when they're in on Wednesday. Arghhh! I feel like the forgotten pregnant women. Hahah. So the very earliest il be seen will prob be when I am 10 and 3 days.

Can't believe your 26 weeks already! Have you thought of any names yet? You'll hopefully have your baby for Christmas day!!! That is so lovely!


----------



## J04NN4

Ah my delay was because I had to change GPs too - I moved house. When I went for my first appointment and my CF screening they didn't even have my medical records. They tested my husband for carrying CF when he hadn't even registered haha. At least the wait now will make the wait 'til the scan and other exciting stuff shorter!

God I certainly hope baby is here by Christmas Day. I'll be absolutely doing my nut by then if not at 9 days overdue! I could well go over by that much though. Fingers crossed eh! We have actually - if we have a little girl she will be called Luna May and a boy will be Felix James. I love both names so much I'll be a little disappointed that we don't get to use one :haha: Have any of you ladies got that far yet? We decided on our boy name years ago!


----------



## annaki

Aww love the names! We have a boy and girl list on the go and it's quite extensive at the minute! A couple of names are sticking out and we like William or Harry for boys names (I am no royalist - honest!) ha. And Ava, Holly or Elsie if we have a little girl. Not sure about middle names or even if we are going to have them yet. We will see.

Any one else want to share names? X


----------



## annaki

Wow Jo4nn4, you are carrying an Aubergine now! 99 days to go! Eeeeeekkkkk!!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yes... my skin is going crazy! It's driving me nuts! it's been doing soooo good until now haha. YOu know I was thinking about that whole glowing pregnancy thing haha. Because I do not feel glowing at all. I feel kinda gross haha- skin breaking out, and I'm starting to gain some weight and even though it's not ver noticeable to others, it's totally noticeable to me lol. So hopefully the glowing effect comes later on in pregnancy.

We've talked about names. We love Brookelynn ann or Mackenzie Rose for a girl. Boys names are harder haha. We've had the girls names picked for a maybe 2 years now haha. Boys names..... I'm not sure haha we should probably start thinking about that!


----------



## NurseSooz

Oh I love name discussions!! We like Molly and Maisie and Struan and Alfie. I also love Lachlan but my DH says no...


----------



## annaki

Never heard of some of those names Sooz! How do you pronounce Lachlan? lak-lan?


----------



## NurseSooz

Lachlan has a mucousy "ch" sound like a Scottish Loch! I can only describe it as mucousy!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

That's a pretty good way to describe it though lol. Makes it very easy to understand lol


----------



## Snuffles

The names you ladies have are lovely. Well I'm not offically pregnant yet(well not to my knowledge anyway lol) but OH likes Jackson for a boy and I'm quite fond of Harper for a girl. We don't really have any middle names picked out, but I've created quite a list of names I like:blush:


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## J04NN4

Aw all these names are so lovely! 

Kismet - James is a family name for us too, both of our brothers are called James and it's my dad's middle name too. 

Sooz - I LOVE your girl names but unfortunately Molly is my mum and dad's dog's name and I have a baby cousin called Maisie so both of those are out for us :(

Annaki - I know, down to double figures! I can't believe it. Hopefully it'll fly by from now on.


----------



## annaki

I couldn't copy and paste the fruit ticker, but today I believe we have upgraded to an olive! )


----------



## chickenchaser

Loving the names ladies.

Kismet, I set my alarm for 5am to temp I then go back to sleep. It makes sure I always get the same time.

Snuffles have you tested yet?


----------



## chickenchaser

We have so many different fruits on here now it would make a lovely fruit salad LOL


----------



## HoneyBee144

Haha CC I love the idea of a fruit salad! :haha:

Loving all the names - so beautiful! Me and DH can't quite agree but to be honest we've never properly talked about it. He says he doesn't know but then a few hours later he'll come back to me and suggest a name that I fall in love with! So far for a boy (suggested by DH) we like Freddy and for a girl we both like Evie. I personally like the names Phoebe and Heidi as well but can't quite convince DH yet! I don't want to name our baby until it's born, I know it may sound silly but I feel like some babies suit certain names so I'd like to see my baby first...I know that sounds odd but I'm hoping I'll see my baby and then I'll have a gut instinct on the name!

How is everyone doing then? It's beautiful weather here, we went for a bbq at friends yesterday and the weather was perfect!

JO4NN4 - pleased you're feeling a bit calmer and positive, I can't believe by Christmas you'll have a baby!! 

Trying/Kismet/CC - whereabouts are you ladies in your cycles? Any TWW'er's??

Luvbug/Sooz/Annaki/Banana - how are you ladies doing? Everything coming along nicely?

I'm sorry if I missed anyone out or got anything wrong, I've been really ill this last week with a sinus infection and still feel quite rotten, I think it's taken me longer to recover as my poor body is trying to build a baby! Also I've refused to take any kind of medicine/pain killer, I don't like them anyway but now I also just don't want to risk anything with baby at this early stage. :dohh:

:hugs::flower:


----------



## Snuffles

Well I hope you ladies don't mind that I join the pregnant ladies!!!! :happydance:

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s497/tanie0127/IMG199.jpg


----------



## NurseSooz

Holy pants snuffles!! Huge congrats! You must be so relieved and excited! Huge congrats and welcome to the crew! This is nuts!! Yeeeeeeeeey!! :hugs:
I'm not allowed any more graphics in my sig so I've had to alter it! 7 BFPs now is amazing!


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks Sooz:hugs: I am so very excited and I just have so much energy since finding out that I couldn't sleep so I've just been on here the whole time and staring at my shiny new ticker. Oooooh :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Fantastic snuffles, I had a good feeling about you this month.


----------



## chickenchaser

Mojo, How are you hun? Anything to update?


----------



## annaki

Aww big congratulations snuffles! Here's to a healthy 9 months for you !!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay, this thread truly is good luck! 

Honey- I'm feeling good. Just tired and hungry all the time haha. My little raspberry seems to be cooking away 

Hope all you ladies are doing wonderful


----------



## HoneyBee144

Congratulations Snuffles!!!! That's great news, really pleaswd for you :) when are you due?


----------



## Snuffles

Well according to different calculators I'm due on the 24th of May, which happens to be the day before my mom's birthday.


----------



## Banana2012

Aaaah, congrats Snuffles!!! :happydance::happydance: This thread is proving to be verylucky indeed! So pleased for you lovely :hugs:

Annaki, yay for being an olive :thumbup:

Honeybee, hope you're starting to feel a bit better?

CC, how you doing lovely?

Loving all the names! We chatted about names the other day, decided we will both put lists of names together then see what we agree on! We both like Eve/Evie, but generally our taste in names is quite different! At least we have 9 months to decide :haha:

Just got back from our friends' wedding, was such a lovely day. Very tired now though! Was really hard not to tell any of our friends, and to hide the fact that I wasn't drinking - especially as one of my friends started the day off by saying 'I'm going to have to watch whether you're drinking today or not' as she's convinced we'll be preggers soon (and how right she is!) :haha: 

I tested again this morning (me, a POAS addict?!!) , and the second line was almost as dark as the control line:happydance: I've had lots of tummy twinges and tugs, which I find reassuring - it's nice to know things are changing in there! Hubby and I talked lots about our little bean on the long car journey to and from the wedding, it was lovely to share our thoughts and ideas about it properly for the first time :thumbup:

Hope everyone's doing well xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Ladies I was thinking as there are so many BFPs (and I'm having great difficulty keeping track) I thought it would be nice to do a role call with a bit of info so if you would like to complete the following I will put them all together.

Name - Chickenchaser
AKA - CC
Age - 36
TTC since - May 2012
BFP on - Not yet
Baby due - Soon I hope
Top TTC tip - Just keep swimming :haha:


----------



## annaki

Sounds good CC!

Name - Annaki
AKA - Annaki 
Age - 28
TTC - July 2012
BFP - 6/8/2012
Baby Due - 14/014/2013
Top TTC tip - Have fun trying!


----------



## Banana2012

Good idea!

Name - Banana2012
AKA - Banana
Age - 27 (28 in a week's time!)
TTC since - June 2012
BFP on - 7th September 2012
Baby due - May 20th 2013
Top TTC tip - Use PreSeed!


----------



## Snuffles

Banana, would you like to be my bump buddy? :)

CC That's a great idea.

Name-Snuffles
AKA-Erm Snuffles lol
Age-18 almost 19
TTC since-May 2012
BFP on-09/09/2012:cloud9:
Baby due-May 24th 2013:cloud9:
Top TTC Tip-Lay down for 15 minutes after DTD(it's what I did)


----------



## Banana2012

Yay, I'd love to be Snuffles :hugs: Can't believe we're both pregnant - eeeek!


----------



## Trying2012

Big big congratulations Snuffles! 

Ahh I really hope it's my turn soon :) 

Name - Trying2012
AKA - Trying
Age - 34
TTC since - July 2012
BFP on - Not yet
Baby due - Soon I hope
Top TTC tip - Try the every other day approach!


----------



## chickenchaser

Banana, I have just realised I'm old enough to be your mum :wacko:


----------



## Snuffles

Yay Banana, you've made me so happy:haha::hugs:

Thank you Trying, I have a good feeling for you :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Trying, fingers crossed this will be it for you my lovely :dust::dust::dust::hugs:

CC, my mum or Snuffles' mum? I'm guessing Snuffles?!


----------



## Snuffles

My mum is 41:D


----------



## chickenchaser

Banana your right I did mean snuffles, you see I'm that old the dementia has set in :haha:

And Snuffles when your baby is 18 like you now, you will be 36 like me :wacko:


----------



## Snuffles

CC:rofl:
:shock: Oh no I'm going to have to deal with a teenager. The HORROR!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

You can go clubbing together, where I will well into my dementia by the time I have an 18 year old.


----------



## chickenchaser

I have started the list on the first page.


----------



## Banana2012

chickenchaser said:


> Banana your right I did mean snuffles, you see I'm that old the dementia has set in :haha:/QUOTE]
> 
> :haha: I was very confused for a moment - but realised at only 8 years older than me, it definitely wasn't physically possible :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

Awesome idea CC!

Name - Nurse Sooz
AKA - Sooz
Age - 27
TTC since - April 28th
BFP on - 14.8.12
Baby due - 27.4.12
Top TTC tip - Pre-seed, guys and gals TTC vits, legs up after. Opks. Enjoy!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh I love this!

Name - Mrs. Luvbug
AKA - LuvBug
Age - 24
TTC since - June 2012
BFP on - 8/8/12
Baby due - April 19th 2013
Top TTC tip - Use the every other day approach-it makes it way less stressful and less like a chore!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Thank you sweetie, and good luck:dust:


----------



## J04NN4

Aaaah congratulations Snuffles! So am I right in thinking you were another with what looked like EWCM after OV plus IB?

Hope you're feeling better soon Honeybee, well done though getting through it with no drugs. 

Glad you enjoyed the wedding Banana, do you reckon you hid your news successfully or are they speculating about you as we speak? :haha:

Great idea CC, I'll add mine although I won't be offended if you don't include it on the front page as I wasn't trying with you guys really. 

Name - J04NN4
AKA - Jo
Age - 24
TTC since - Erm, well you all know the story :haha:
BFP on - 10th April 2012
Baby due - 16th December 2012
Top TTC tip - Relax!

Hope you're all well, I have the afternoon off and was going to go for a nice walk later but it's pouring down outside. Hopefully it'll clear up soon. In other news I've tried everything to make the baby kick while my little brother's here but every single time he's put his hand on my belly it's stopped :dohh: I have a very stubborn little baby in there!


----------



## NurseSooz

Jo - you're definitely one of us! How could you not be!? You've always been there for us and you're so supportive. You're going to be the first mama so you're a crucial member! As for your squirmer - It's always the way - when you want something to happen it won't but when you don't ask for it then it's always there. It's like that when you see the doc with something like an eye twitch. :haha:

Kismet - we're all rooting for you! Fx for that bfp!!

AFM - I refuse to buy anything pregnancy/baby related 'til well after 12 weeks but I've had to buy some new bras as I have gone up a cup size - 32E - bloomin heck! The woman in the shop tried to put me ina hideous sloggy, lacey, giant bra so I did a runner and went to another shop. Otherwise I'm waiting for my follow up scan on wed - I'm pretty terrified. Got my booking appt on Thurs with the m/w. 

Keep strong and stay positive everyone! :flower:


----------



## Snuffles

Jo-Yep that was me with the EWCM and IB. That would sound like something my baby would do: *kick**kick**kick*"oh daddy's home" *stop kicking* lol naughty baby :haha:

Sooz-Wow 32E, I wonder how big my boobs will get.

AFM-Still quite can't believe that I'm pregnant lol it just seems and sounds so weird to me. When does it sink in that you're pregnant?


----------



## J04NN4

Aw thank you lovely that's very sweet. You've always made me feel very welcome here, I just feel like a bit of a fraud when we talk about 'trying' lol. I know it's been such an emotional rollercoaster for you all and I skipped that part so can't make out I know what it's like! 

As for the bra, I'd gone up a cup size by about week 8, another cup size and a back size by 16-ish but have stayed the same for now. I found the stretchy Genie bra crop top things great for when I was too stingy to buy new ones :haha: I have one 'proper' bra though, this one from Mothercare which was the least 'mumsy' I could find: https://www.mothercare.com/Maternit...%20Fuller%20Bust%20Non%20Wire%20T-Shirt%20Bra It has thin padding too which I like as it doesn't add any bulk but I hate having my nipples visible :haha: I know bras are a very personal thing but I won't even consider going anywhere else for my maternity/nursing bras now.

Snuffles - I don't think it ever sinks in. Maybe when the baby's here lol. I still can't believe that this pregnancy will actually result in us having a child, not just a newborn but a toddler, a pre-teen, an adult - oh my god! I think it's just too big to get your head round. Where do you begin?!


----------



## Snuffles

An adult?!?! Omg I didn't even get that far! The farthest I got was that I'll have to deal with a teenager:shock: This totally just made it more weird now lol


----------



## NurseSooz

Snuffles - it still hasn't sunk-in for me. Occassinally I have wee realisations and I think "holy crap-bags I'm pregnant". I think I'm just in denial at the moment and also I don't like to think about it too much as I'm so scared of loosing my wee berry. It felt more real when I saw something on my 5week scan. I guess maybe it'll feel more real on Wed. Fx'd!

Jo that bra's actually quite nice. I remember seeing Gwen Stefani wearing a leopard print and red bra from Agent Provocateur (spelling?) and it was AWESOME. Don't think my budget will stretch to that though...


----------



## Trying2012

Evening ladies, hope everyone is having a good Monday :) 

FF has now confirmed my ovulation for Friday so we are offically in the tww :happydance: I just hope I don't drive myself mad SS this time!


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying I hoping this is your month hang in there hun.


----------



## Banana2012

I am now officially 4 weeks pregnant! :happydance: And I tested when I got home from work (I had a few Clearblue tests and a load of internet cheapies left so thought I might as well for peace of mind!) and got a lovely 'pregnant' and '2-3 weeks' on the Clearblue digital, which reassured me no end. It's nice to see progress, and that my HCG is rising as it should. I've attached the photo for any POAS addicts to have a nosey at :haha: Interestingly, my internet cheapies, which are supposedly really sensitive, still show a line which is quite a bit lighter than the control line - I suspect they're not nearly as sensitive as they pretend! First Response gave me a much darker line at the weekend (nearly as dark as the control line), and Clearblue digital tested positive when I wasn't even really sure I had a positive on the cheapies on Friday. What a con!

I also booked a GP appointment for next Tuesday today, which was very exciting even though I know nothing much will happen! Will just be nice to talk to someone else in real life about being pregnant, as I'm so desparate to mention it to everyone I see :haha:

Jo4nn4 - I think one of my friends was definitely suspicious! I'd told her a while ago that we were thinking of TTC soon, and she went out of her way to not ask about my not drinking at the wedding, so I'm pretty sure she suspects! I managed to put my other friend off the scent though (I think!) by accepting the odd glass of wine and then not drinking it and giving it to hubby (poor bloke had much more to drink than he intended to because of that!). I hope your stubborn baby starts behaving soon :haha:

Snuffles, I keep having lovely moments of 'eeeek, I'm pregnant'! I'll forget for a while whilst I'm busy at work, then suddenly it'll be there in my mind and puts a little smile on my face! It definitely hasn't properly sunk in yet though!

Sooz, how exciting to see your bean again on Wednesday. Big :hugs: lovely, I'm sure everything will be ok. 

Trying, yay for the TWW - you and hubby can relax now :haha: As for symptom spotting, just remember that I had pretty much zero symptoms, and certainly nothing that I couldn't have put down to just being a bit tired or run down, so don't fret that you're out because you don't notice any! Lots of :dust: lovely.
 



Attached Files:







20120910_181207.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hello ladies!!! I had my 8 week appointment today and it was wonderful! 

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: We got to see baby :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: and we got to hear the heartbeat :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I almost cried when we heard the heartbeat. And funny enough, when we first saw baby we saw baby and yolk sac and I thought there were two haha :haha: 
but no, there's just one  
I am just so overjoyed. EEEEKKKKKKKK!

Due date is April 20th- which is my brothers birthday haha 

I posted my US picture in my journal if you'd like to see


----------



## Snuffles

I'm jealous of you Banana, I still have three days before I'm 4 weeks :(


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> I am now officially 4 weeks pregnant! :happydance: And I tested when I got home from work (I had a few Clearblue tests and a load of internet cheapies left so thought I might as well for peace of mind!) and got a lovely 'pregnant' and '2-3 weeks' on the Clearblue digital, which reassured me no end. It's nice to see progress, and that my HCG is rising as it should. I've attached the photo for any POAS addicts to have a nosey at :haha: Interestingly, my internet cheapies, which are supposedly really sensitive, still show a line which is quite a bit lighter than the control line - I suspect they're not nearly as sensitive as they pretend! First Response gave me a much darker line at the weekend (nearly as dark as the control line), and Clearblue digital tested positive when I wasn't even really sure I had a positive on the cheapies on Friday. What a con!
> 
> I also booked a GP appointment for next Tuesday today, which was very exciting even though I know nothing much will happen! Will just be nice to talk to someone else in real life about being pregnant, as I'm so desparate to mention it to everyone I see :haha:
> 
> Jo4nn4 - I think one of my friends was definitely suspicious! I'd told her a while ago that we were thinking of TTC soon, and she went out of her way to not ask about my not drinking at the wedding, so I'm pretty sure she suspects! I managed to put my other friend off the scent though (I think!) by accepting the odd glass of wine and then not drinking it and giving it to hubby (poor bloke had much more to drink than he intended to because of that!). I hope your stubborn baby starts behaving soon :haha:
> 
> Snuffles, I keep having lovely moments of 'eeeek, I'm pregnant'! I'll forget for a while whilst I'm busy at work, then suddenly it'll be there in my mind and puts a little smile on my face! It definitely hasn't properly sunk in yet though!
> 
> Sooz, how exciting to see your bean again on Wednesday. Big :hugs: lovely, I'm sure everything will be ok.
> 
> Trying, yay for the TWW - you and hubby can relax now :haha: As for symptom spotting, just remember that I had pretty much zero symptoms, and certainly nothing that I couldn't have put down to just being a bit tired or run down, so don't fret that you're out because you don't notice any! Lots of :dust: lovely.

Yay for 4 weeks! Yay for the poppyseed!! 

And yay for doctors appointments!!!

Oh man, that's crazy that they didn't say anything. But that's good! I am right with you on feeling like needing to tell someone. It's a HUGE secret to keep. I can't believe that it's been a whole month since I've known and I haven't said anything!


----------



## BabyBean14

Wow! So much good and exciting news going on! :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Snuffles

Yay Kismet:hugs:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Sorry for the delay with my details! Great idea by the way! 
Name: Honeybee144
AKA: Honey/Honeybee
Age: 23
TTC since: June 2012
BFP on: 30.08.12
Baby due: 10.05.13
Top TTC tip: Get the support from others in the same/similar situation to you!


----------



## NurseSooz

It's oh so quiet.........

Hope you're all OK. Going for my 8week scan (although I'm 7+4 today) later today. I'm pretty terrified TBH...


----------



## Trying2012

Good luck Sooz, am sure it all will be grand :hugs:

I am lurking in the thread still but kind of feel a little like I don't fit anymore as most of you have your :bfp: This is all totally my thinking though and totally nothing to do with any of you lovely ladies! 

I am keeping everything crossed that I can join in with you all soon though :)


----------



## NurseSooz

We all promised to stick together and that's what we're doing! Whether you're a TTC or pregnant Scardicat!

Are you in your 2ww Trying? How's your journey going?


----------



## J04NN4

Aw lots of exciting news in the last few days! Lots of appointments and a lovely little fruit salad :haha:

Sooz I'm sure it will be fine, I've been cacking it before every single appointment I've had though so i can hardly talk. I'll be thinking of you, update us when you can!

Aw Trying you'll have yours soon and you're always welcome here. Don't worry :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Good luck Sooz, Will be waiting for scan pics later.

Trying I understand what you mean, but technically it all those pregos that are gate crashing our TTC thread :haha: We will join them soon, then i will get the treat transfered to the preggo section but for now I'm keeping it where everyone can stay together. I sound like the union, 1 out all out :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

I totally aggree CC! We have gate-crashed the TTC party! We need to stick together so I vote we stick here!


----------



## annaki

Haha CC! You would make a good union rep- ever thought of it??

Sooz...Aww I would be so excited/scared! I want my scan! I'm 10 week on Sunday. The midwife picked up my referral today. She has rang me and doesn't want to leave me any longer so squeezed me in on Sunday. Are you having an 8 week scan because of the bleeding you had?

Trying...Aww don't feel like that. It wi be you soon I know it ) x

AFM...Didnt do the assault course and claimed I was ill. Not sure if anyone sussed me out or not! Apprehensive about seeing the midwife but excited too. I actually know of her (small town) so I know she is nice as she is friends with some people I know.

xxxxx


----------



## Snuffles

You ladies are the fruit salad and I'm just the garnishment on top lol

Ah Trying I don't want you to feel left out:hugs:

AFM- I'll be going down to the clinic tomorrow so they can confirm my pregnancy, since I was too lazy today.


----------



## Trying2012

Aww ladies, thanks for all the ttc love :hugs: 

You are all right, we need to all stick together until we all get the BFPs and then we will all move to preggo lane together regardless of what stage we are at! 

AFM- I am 4dpo (was 5 but FF changed it today :( ) will be testing next Thursday which will be 12dpo. Tww going okay so far, not SS yet! Lol.


----------



## Trying2012

How did your scan go Sooz? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw Trying.... you'll be joinging us so soon!!! Same with you Kismet!

Sooz- I was totally nervous for my appointment on MOnday. So nervous I was making myself sick standing in line to check in. But once everything started going smoothly and I saw my little raspberry and heard it's little heartbeat all my worries went away. I can't wait for you to experience it! I'll be checking in later for an update on how it went!

My doctor told me that once you hit 8 weeks your chance of misscarriage drops tremendously. I think she said it drops down to 10% or something like that. That made me feel a little better.


----------



## NurseSooz

Jelly bean has a strong heartbeat and measuring at 7+6! Even got some pics! What shocked me is she told me my bean came from my left ovary! Feeling a lot more relaxed.


----------



## Snuffles

Ah that's great news Sooz :D


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> Jelly bean has a strong heartbeat and measuring at 7+6! Even got some pics! What shocked me is she told me my bean came from my left ovary! Feeling a lot more relaxed.

Whoohoo thats great news! so chuffed for you :cloud9: are you going to share your pics? Was it a private scan you went for or an extra one due to the bleeding?


----------



## NurseSooz

I decided tO go private as I didn't want to waste nhs money and time with my paranoia. Pics to follow! xx


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> I decided tO go private as I didn't want to waste nhs money and time with my paranoia. Pics to follow! xx

Totally agree with going private Sooz, think thats the best idea, especially when you are feeling a little bit paranoid about things. So pleased it went well and can't wait t see your pics :happydance:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

So pleased for you Sooz and Luvbug - glad to hear your little beans are snuggling in tight :thumbup: :hugs:

Trying, of course you belong here - it wouldn't be the same without you :hugs: I agree that we're the ones intruding :haha: It's funny, I don't really think of this as a TTC group anymore as such, more as just a lovely group of girls who I can talk to about anything and everything! Kismet, make sure you stay around too lovely :hugs:

Snuffles, you're almost at 4 weeks so don't worry! I'm guessing when you have a scan you'll catch me up, as we OVed on the same day? Is that how it works?

AFM, I'm EXHAUSTED! Feeling so tired and washed out, all I want to do is sleep! I'm also majorly bloated in the evenings, it's ridiculous! Still no sore boobs though, despite repeated prodding :haha: Looking forward to my birthday on Monday, although wondering how I'm going to avoid drinking this weekend without giving the game away to our friends!


----------



## Banana2012

And Kismet, you never know! I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

I keep forgetting people :blush: Annaki, that's great that the midwife is squeezing you in - how exciting! You'll have to let us know how it goes and what happens!


----------



## Snuffles

Banana, I have no idea how it works. I think they go off lmp but I don't know. Also my boobs aren't sore either. If I wasn't so exhausted, hungry all the time, or kept peeing on my tests to see they're positive. I would swear I wasn't pregnant lol.

AFM-I was watching the cooking channel and watched her make a tropical parfait(sp?) and it made me want ambrosia salad. Now I want a hamburger lol.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles and banana- ya, they measure it from the first day of your last period.

Sooz- I am so glad your scan went well!!! Can't wait to see pictures!

Can I ask what it means to go private? Is it meaning like not going with your normal doctor?

Kismet- Yay for fs referral!!!!! 

Trying- you never know! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Snuffles

See and that's where I get confused, because if I put my ovulation date in and it puts my due date at May 21st, but I do my lmp and it puts me at May 24th:wacko:

Kismet: Yay FS referral:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

When you go to the doctors office they'll ask for the last date of your period! 
I thought my due date was 4/19 but doctor said 4/20- so only 1 day off lol.

my DH gets all flustered about how they measure it, because technically the first two weeks of your pregnancy you're not even pregnant and he doesn't like that haha. He fusses about it all the time! I just have to tell him to shut up. He has quite the personality I must say.


----------



## Snuffles

So if they ask me how far along I am, I'll just say four weeks or four and a half weeks as that would be about accurate.

My OH doesn't understand the two week thing either lol I just tell him to hush.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Ya, that's what I'd tell them. And then what might happen- maybe not this appointment, but around the time you'd be 8 weeks you'll have your first ultrasound and they'll plug in the first day of your last period. Then they'll give you a due date. It was cool because when I went in she measured my baby ( I just started typing him...... not sure if that was from the tv..... or if I'm having some sort of a thought haha.... weird ) it showed it was measuring 8+2 then it showed 8+1 on another measurement ( or somewhere on those dates ). It was really interesting! 

Haha Silly guys. They're funny.


----------



## Snuffles

I'm so excited to get my first scan. Pretty sure I'll cry when I see my baby. It's okay, because everytime I think about my baby I want to say she or her lol. I'm curious to see if it will be accurate :)

So I have a question for you ladies, do I need to start taking DHA? I read that it is important, but I'm not sure when you're supposed to start taking it and there isn't any in my prenatal vitamin. Also, should I buy a supplement or just try to eat foods with DHA? One more(sorry), which foods have DHA in them?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I take vitafusion prenatal gummies that have DHA in them.

I have an issue taking pills haha so the gummies are great!


----------



## annaki

In the UK, we get free healthcare and in a normal pregnancy you get 2 scans -12 week and 20 week. You do get more if there are problems with your pregnancy or multiple births. But there are private hospitals where you can pay for healthcare.

I say free, we are taxed for it but it definitely is a good thing )


----------



## annaki

Banana...Aww bless ya! Hal Alot is going off so I sometimes get skimmed past :-( haha. X


----------



## Banana2012

Annaki, there really is a lot going on on here at the moment isn't there?! So hard to make sure you mention everyone!

Luvbug, thanks for the info :thumbup:

Snuffles, ahhh, glad to know I'm not the only one without sore boobs! :haha:

Kismet, glad your referral came through :thumbup:


----------



## Trying2012

Wow you lot have been busy!! 

I like the thought of this thread now just being a great bunch of friends helping each other no matter what's going on :hugs: 

Too much to be happening to respond to everyone but wanted to say that's ace news on the FS Kismet :)


----------



## J04NN4

Sooz - Ahhh so exciting! I'm so glad it went so well for you. How on earth do they tell which ovary it came from?!

Annaki - yay for meeting your midwife! I'm so glad you've heard she's nice - mine is lovely and it's so important. I can't imagine what it would be like if we didn't get on.

Banana - I agree about it just being a group of ladies to come and chat to. I've been talking to some people on here for approaching a year now since I joined last October! And to think then we were all desperately WTT... time flies! Could you get your OH to buy your drinks? What do you normally drink? I'm usually a spirits drinker so just drank coke and said there was rum in it when we were still hiding it :haha: if you're a wine kinda girl that might be more difficult. Fancy non alcoholic cocktails could throw them off the scent too, who really knows what's in those things?

Kismet - great news about your appointment! Hopefully you'll never make it and get your :bfp: before the appointment comes round.

Snuffles - what is DHA? 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, it moves so fast on here sometimes!

AFM - I've had a bit of a crappy few days with body image as I went out for a meal with my parents and had nothing to wear. TMI - I also did a bit of grooming downstairs and wish I hadn't bothered as my bits look gross. I don't know if everyone else knows this but I didn't - your bits start to swell up as you get further along! I had no idea and it was such a shock but it's totally normal apparently. It looks like I have an extra lip or two down there :sick: I'm so big now and of course I know it's all worth it and wouldn't want to be anything else but am starting to feel like I've been pregnant *forever*.


----------



## NurseSooz

My wordy, what a busy day it's been so far! Thankyou all for your well wishes. I'm starting to feel a little bit more excited now - can't wait for 12 weeks when I can sing my excitement properly from the hills of Edinburgh!

Kismet - I'm really pleased about your FS appt. You never know - the bfp may catch you before you need it. I hope you're feeling reassured that you've got an action plan now. Best of luck!:thumbup:

Banana and Snuffles - hope your wee seeds are doing OK and you guys are coping with the tediousness of early pregnancy. Why does it go so slowly huh?!

Annaki and Luvbug - you guys must be so relieved your heading towards the end of first trim. I spoke to one of my patient's the other day about it and she said "it's like pregnancy limbo and it's SO slow and dull!". I couldn't agree more with her!

Mojo - hope you're OK! YOu've been v quiet!

Trying - keep strong, hope you're also OK.

Jo - I love your posts as they always make me smile :haha: I've now got a hilariously weird image of me getting a "giant vagina" that I have to keep in a box or summit :lol: I hope you're coping with these weird things OK. As my mum said "it's a fascinating, ming blowing but really bizzare process". Try and embrace it as much as you can, I guess!

AFM - booking appt was loooooong. Mainly discussions about past med history, family hist etc. Also had bloods, bp etc done. It's mainly a paper-work appt but I did get the biggest pile of guff to read through :dohh:. All I could think about was "if this is confusing to me as a nurse, how do women cope with all this info?". May next appt in Nov but I've got my 12wk scan a month today. Now I just sit and wait it out!:shrug:


----------



## Banana2012

Awww Jo4nn4, you poor thing! :hugs: I am glad we have you to warn us about all these things though, at least they won't take us by surprise! I think getting hubby to buy the drinks is the way to go! I am normally a red wine drinker,but think I will go for non-alcoholic cocktails instead! Will be harder at the restaurant if we have to order at the table though!

Sooz, booking appointment sounds like a bit of a mission! Another milestone for you though :thumbup: You're right, the early days certainly are tedious! Feels like more should be happening, whereas in reality everything is just going on as normal with the odd moment of 'eeek I'm pregnant'!

I'm so glad it's Thursday today - almost the weekend! :happydance: Hope all you lovely ladies are ok xxx


----------



## Banana2012

Oh no - my lovely friends who are coming this weekend have just texted to say they want to take me to a spa on Saturday (sauna, Jacuzzi etc) to celebrate my birthday. Obviously that's a no-go at the moment, but how do I get out of it?! Bugger! :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Aw Trying.... you'll be joinging us so soon!!! Same with you Kismet!

Not me then :cry:


----------



## NurseSooz

Always cheering you on CC! :wohoo:

CC for BFP!! :yipee:


Here's some dust to help you there CC :dust:


----------



## Banana2012

NurseSooz said:


> CC for BFP!!

:happydance: I second that cheer!


----------



## Trying2012

Banana2012 said:


> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> CC for BFP!!
> 
> :happydance: I second that cheer!Click to expand...

I third that!!!


----------



## annaki

I fourth that!!! x


----------



## Snuffles

I fifth that :D


----------



## BabyBean14

I sixth it! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

aww cc I feel terrible :-( 
I'm always rooting you on too!! I really didn't mean to not mention you. 

Banana... you could always get a drink right when you walk in or order one right away or something like get there a little early that way you'll have a drink when they come? Then you could just say I'll have another one of these! 

Sooz- So glad to hear that things are going well! 

Annaki- oohhh well thank you for clearing that up! 

I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Banana2012

Happy Olive Day Luvbug!


----------



## J04NN4

Sooz - haha yes I look forward to you getting your giant vagina. I watched a load of birth videos last night and it's so scary. The way the fannies just - well, gape! - after the baby's come out! Starting to get really scared now. Did you get your 'Ready, Steady, Baby' book? It's actually really good. As I moved when I was ~9 or 10 weeks I got all the bumf from England before I moved and Scotland after. Scotland is WAY better and you get so much more free stuff :haha:

Banana - Argh that's a tricky one. Are there any other non serious medical conditions you can pretend to have to get out of it? Verrucas?? Clutching at straws here!

CC - No one would intentionally forget you sweetheart! You're our mother hen and will have your little chicky soon :hugs:

Luvbug - Happy Olive Day! Is it 9 weeks that embryo becomes fetus?

I hope the rest of you are doing OK, I can't believe we have some ladies approaching the end of first tri now! Some testing coming up next week too I believe? Not that I'm going to encourage any SS/POAS addiction of course :rofl: 

AFM - I'm feeling slightly better about my poofy vag and figure it's only going to get worse so I may as well just get used to the idea :shrug: might just become a hairy beast so at least I don't have to look at it - not that I can see it past my bump any more. Will just have to avoid any full length mirrors whilst nude!


----------



## NurseSooz

I SWEAR someone has pressed the "pause" button with time. I have NEVER known time to go so sloooowly.:brat: I swear it's been September for at least a year...:haha:
I've decided to give the first trimester threads a wide swing. They just wind me up and make me frightened. Whenever I go on I find someone who's miscarried at the stage I'm at. I also had a girl take a mental at me because I thought it was great I was seen at 8 weeks. I explained that I don't think I could've waited until after 12wks before speaking to me midwife. She went mental saying "why?! what do you want to know?! what's there to talk about?!". Jeezo.

Anyways - all those waiting to have a jolly-good POAS then best of luck!! For all those upgrading your fruit - :happydance: - I'll be a raspberry tomorrow (although I'd be 8+1 today if going by my scan)!
Jo - try and think of yourself as a beautiful, blooming pregnant lady! Every change is beautiful and a step closer to you having a beautiful bubba. :baby:


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## NurseSooz

Kismet - everything crossed for you lovely. You must be so frustrated with the unknown. Really hope the witch stays away for you. Have you tried Agnus Castus and EPO - I swear they extended my LP the month we got our bfp. :hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

A gaping vagina?:shock: Sounds scary. I'm a poppy seed now :D


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Aw thank you Kismet:D


----------



## Trying2012

EPO is evening primrose oil Kismet.

Fingers crossed for a longer LP for you this cycle and that the crampy feeling is a bfp brewing :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet, I'm sending anti-witch vibes your way! Best of luck to you lovely :hugs:

Jo4nn4, glad you're feeling a bit better :hugs:

Sooz, just stay here instead - we're nice! Sounds like there are some uptight and mean people out there!

Snuffles, yay for poppy seed :happydance:

Trying, how's the SS going?

I'm just debating having a nap before our friends get here for the weekend - I'm sooo tired! I ended up telling my best friend who's coming that I'm preggers last night. I was starting to feel really stressed about the weekend what with all the things I couldn't do, and I'm glad I told her (I'd tell her if anything went wrong anyway, so she might as well know now!). She's going to help me out with the not drinking, and she arranged for us to go for afternoon tea instead of the spa tomorrow - perfect!


----------



## mojo86

Evening ladies! How are you all? I have been quietly lurking and having some time out this past week. Partly due to rubbish shift pattern - partly because I didnt want to bring my depressive mood to the thread!!

Congrats to those of you have have gotten your BFP whilst I have been away!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

The rest of you ladies seem to be getting on well with your "fruit salad" LOL. 

To those of you still awaiting your BFP - lets pray this is our month!! :dust:

AFM I am on cd 9 today but I am full of the cold and quite run down just now so taking things as they come. Kinda having a NTNP month tbh. 

Hope you all have a fab weekend!! xx


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks Mojo :hugs: Sorry to hear you've been feeling crappy :nope: Sounds like NTNP is a good plan for this cycle, less stress and may be just what your body and mind need xxx


----------



## J04NN4

Sorry to hear you've been feeling miserable mojo :hugs: This month's plan sounds good, maybe take the pressure off a bit.

Yay for telling your friend Banana, how exciting! Enjoy your birthday weekend!

Kismet, Sooz, Banana - thanks for the reassurance, I agree that changes can be beautiful yet very surprising :haha: I've never particularly been that proud of my body or bothered about showing it off so I thought I would take the changes in my stride. Sometimes I feel like I've lost all control and my body's being taken over and it freaks me out but then I feel baby kicking away in there and it makes it all worth it :cloud9: I think baby was having a party in there yesterday, it kicked and wriggled all day! I can't wait for you ladies to feel your little ones get a wriggle on :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Sooz- I kinda graze the first tri forums. But then I start seeing all of the's threads about bleeding and help and such and it starts to freak me out so I stop haha. I just like going on there to see the bumps! 

Banana- That's good you told your friend. And that's nice she's going to help you! I'm sure it feels really good to tell someone! 

Jo- aw your poor vajayjay. But as sooz said, embrace all these changes, they're all happening for such a good reason. And it'll be all worth it in the end. I know it's easier said than done, as I am having issues with the way my body is changing as well.

Mojo- sorry you're not feeling well. 

I've never heard of evening primrose oil. What is it used for?


fx'd for all you ladies waiting on getting your bfp!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Crossing fingers!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## annaki

Was it EWCM Kismet? I had this around 7 DPO and did a search on BnB and it is a very good sign! The ladies that had started threads on it had all gone on to get BFPs that cycle. I also got my BFP that cycle. I have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet, I had EWCM type stuff post ovulation the cycle I got my BFP too, so cross fingers!!! That's great that you've made it further this cycle too - now let's just hope AF stays well away for good! (or for the next 9 months anyway!)

I've had a lovely birthday weekend, but am SO tired now. I think I just about got away with not drinking, but who knows! Had a nightmare at the restaurant last night though, everything was rare meat, goats cheese, parfait made with raw egg etc etc...I wasn't left with much choice at all! I hope my little bean appreciates the sacrifices I'm making :haha:

Hope you ladies have had fab weekends xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## J04NN4

EWCM at this stage sounds good Kismet! So does that mean is AF is a no show tomorrow you'll be testing?

Luvbug - it's awful isn't it?! I went to a restaurant the other night and out of a huge massive menu there was one starter I could have. ONE. Ridiculous! My OH and my mum had baked brie and I sat there wanting to punch them in the face :haha:


----------



## Banana2012

Will be waiting with baited breath, Kismet :thumbup:

Jo4nn4, it really is ridiculous! I never realised until now that basically EVERYTHING I like is unsuitable for pregnancy :haha:


----------



## J04NN4

I know! Hopefully baby will arrive before Christmas Day and I'll be having a weird and wonderful Christmas Dinner this year :haha: no turkey for me, it'll be rare steak, pate and brie all the way. Oh and mulled wine with whisky in it!


----------



## BabyBean14

Banana and Jo: I'll only be 9DPO tomorrow. To up my chances of getting an accurate result, I want to wait until Wednesday morning, when I'll be 11DPO. I have a Clearblue Digital, which should be accurate at that point. I'll probably be crushed when AF comes, just like I was last month, but if I can lengthen my LP by a couple of days I'll still have something to celebrate. :thumbup:


----------



## Snuffles

Banana2012 said:


> I never realised until now that basically EVERYTHING I like is unsuitable for pregnancy :haha:

Seriously!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

It really it crazy how much you can't eat while being pregnant! The list just keeps going! What did you end up eating there banana?

kismet- We'll be counting down the days! And that's a really good way to look at it- even if it's a bfn... at least hopefully you can celebrate having a longer LP!

Hope you ladies are doing good!


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet, I have everything crossed for Wednesday :thumbup:

Luvbug, I had ribs for starter and pork for main course, and then ordered parfait for pudding but realised it had raw egg in it so hubby had to eat it! :growlmad: In return I got the one piece of cheese from his cheese board that wasn't banned in pregnancy :haha:


----------



## Banana2012

And Jo4nn4, your Christmas Day sounds like HEAVEN :haha:


----------



## Trying2012

Boo to the all the things you can't eat :( 

Kismet, keeping everything crossed for that bfp but if not a longer LP is a small consolation :dust: 

AFM - been away over the weekend, had a lovely time apart from one drunken husband incident:growlmad: I must say I dont like him drunk, he's not a nasty drunk but he is very annoying and can get a bit over emotional. I was already cranky so it wasn't a good mix. :rofl: 

Testing for me on Thursday (if I can hold off that long) don't feel it at all this month, not symptom spotting as really there are none, odd cramp here and there, bit of backache and sore BBs all off course where there last month and it wasn't a bfp :( Having mixed emotions not having symptoms to spot though which is very odd!


----------



## annaki

Kismet...good luck for Wed. I did get a BFN with a CB digital at 11 DPO. Didn't test again til 15 DPO and that's when I got my BFP with a cheapie test.

Trying...good luck also for Thursday! Also got my FX'd for you too.

As for food, I don't feel like I'm missing out on many foods at all. Wouldn't normall eat Pate or soft cheeses. And not a big meat fan. Also thought I would miss my cider but not at all. What I am finding though is that I really fancy something then develop an aversion to it. Have lots in the fridge I have had one serving of then the thought of eating it again makes me feel sick!

Met my midwife and had my booking in apt yesterday. All went well. Should have 1st scan anywhere between 11 + 2 and 14. Hope it's sooner rather than later. I want to tell everyone but don't want to until everything is confirmed then.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## annaki

Ps we are now prune size!


----------



## J04NN4

Well done being so patient 2ww-ers! Not long now. Funny how so many people in this thread seemed to sync up cycles-wise. Celebrations either way this month then Kismet - a longer LP is fab news.

Banana - a lot of puddings use egg as a binder but if it's pasteurised you can eat it. I discovered this when a tub of Ben and Jerry's ice cream said on the label that it contained raw egg yolk and I thought there's absolutely no way Ben and Jerry's is unsuitable for pregnant women, I just refuse to believe it :haha: I googled it and it said they use pasteurised egg so it's fine. Just something that may give you a few more options in the future!

Trying my OH gets very emotional when he's drunk too so you're not the only one :dohh: he only seems to get like it when he's dead drunk and I'm sober enough to not have the patience for it haha.

Annaki - yay, first scan booked! Oh my goodness how exciting. Are you just waiting for a letter to confirm now then? Does your midwife seem nice?

AFM - I'm now in my third trimester!! I will be full term in 10 weeks so baby could be here as soon as that! I was my mum's first and she had me 3 weeks early so you never know. I saw my GP about my anxiety issues this morning and have been officially referred for CBT after discussing it with my midwife a couple of weeks ago but am feeling better already. I'd never met him before having only seen the midwife since we moved here but he was lovely which is great to know. Yay!


----------



## Snuffles

Kismet: Thinking of you sweetie:hugs:

Trying: When my OH drinks he gets over emotional as well and he wants to cuddle every three seconds. Then when I go to cuddle he's passed out!:dohh:

Annaki: I'm the same way, I'll eat something and great and I'll see it later on and I want to throw up lol

J04NN4: Yay happy third trimester!!:happydance:

AFM: I'm too scared to DTD with OH :/ I know doctor's said it can't hurt the baby or anything, but I'm just too scared. I'm scared something will happen and I'll lose the baby or we'll DTD and I'll bleed after which will just send me into a massive freak out. I told him that I'm scared and he said not to be and that everything will be fine. I told him I wanted to wait til the first scan and he didn't really take it that well. I know it's a long time, but it would make me comfortable. And I told him last night I would just deal with it and DTD, but I ended up falling asleep:wacko: How do I make myself more comfortable with the idea of DTD?


----------



## NurseSooz

Snuffles - I know exactly how you feel. Tbh we DTD a week or so ago and I didn't have any bleeding or anything. It actually felt a lot more relaxed 'cos there was no TTC pressure. I think it's just a mental hurdle you need to jump. If you do your research you'll find some reassuring evidence. There's plenty of women that DTD loads when they don't know they're pregnant. Loads of women also get a high sex drive so can't dampen their libido! It's up to you what you do - don't feel pressured but don't not go near him with fear. There's plenty of other ways to have fun that isn't full :sex: :haha:

Trying and Kismet - ALL the luck for your testing my lovelies!

I haven't been on much as I had another episode of brown cm - didn't want to be here as a misery git. It actually happened the day my period would have been due. Weird eh. It lasted a day and tailed off. I'm so fed up with all the frights I keep getting! I found the EPU and they were so reassuring. They also said implantation occurs up until the end of first trim. I just assumed the mucous plug had formed by now! Ach well - I've got to crack on with it!


----------



## Banana2012

Trying, I have everything crossed for you - you never know! :hugs:

Annaki, yay for first midwife appointment! And your first scan could be in just over a week's time - eek! Such exciting times :happydance:

Jo4nn4, third trimester - wowee! So exciting! Can't believe our first scaredicat could have a baby in 10 weeks time!!

Snuffles, I feel the same about DTD, although luckily I think hubby is feeling the same. I know logically it shouldn't hurt the baby, but I know bleeding would panic me. Think we will hold off for the time being, hoping I may feel better after an early scan at 8 weeks if we decide to book it! 

It's my birthday today :happydance: We're having pie and mash and lots of chocolate (not all together :haha:) when hubby gets home - can't wait!


----------



## Banana2012

Oh Sooz, big hugs :hugs: I think you've got a little cheeky monkey in there who's just letting you know they're around incase you forget! Glad the EPU reassured you, and I hope things stay settled down. I did read something the other day about breakthrough bleeding when your period would be due being totally normal, so try not to fret. Bodies are funny things, aren't they?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sooz- I agree with what banana said! And I also heard that when you're pregnant and around the time you get your first couple periods after you find out you might still spot. :hugs:

Banana- HAPPY BIRTHDAY :happydance: I hope you have a wonderful day!!!!!

Snuffles- I am the same way. We haven't DTD since we were trying. I'm just scared. I think at the 12 week mark we will. And I feel terrible holding out on DH for so long, but he understands. I am just terrified that something would happen and then I would never forgive myself. And I know that I were to start spotting I would flip too. Good advise sooz. 

Jo- Happy 3rd tri!!!!!! Yay! SO exciting to think that in 10 weeks you could have a baby! Even to just be in the 3rd tri is exciting! 

Trying- Yay for Thursday!!!! Like we always say- you never know! Not everyone shows symptoms! 

Annaki- so glad you met your midwife!!!

sorry if I missed anyone. I'm just checking in at work! Hope all you lovely ladies are doing good!


----------



## J04NN4

Snuffles - my only advice would be take your time. Don't worry about it. As time passes and your little bean is still safe and sound in there your confidence will grow and it'll come naturally. I don't think you can 'make' yourself feel more comfortable with the idea. Me and OH did it about 4 times total when I was in first tri because of a combination of fear and feeling like crap. You'll be OK. I also agree with Sooz that non BD fun would be good and might ease you into it if you're not comfortable with the idea of penetration atm? If you're feeling up to it of course. I hope all of you who are worrying about this feel better soon :hugs: 

Sooz - Sorry to hear you've had another fright. I too have heard it's very common to get spotting on or around the time your first couple of periods would be due. Some women even spot every time their period would normally have been due! And don't feel you have to stay away if you just want to come here to vent/moan. Glad you're feeling better now anyway and have had some reassurance. 

Banana - happy birthday lovely! Hope you have a fab day and a lovely evening with OH. Pie and mash followed by chocolate sounds gooooood.


----------



## Snuffles

Yay Banana's birthday!!!!!:yipee::cake:

Thanks for the advice ladies:hugs:

Ah I forgot to tell you ladies, I have my first appointment on October 5th :D


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks for the birthday wishes - pie and mash was delicious! Now massively bloated though - I have a definite food baby going on!!

Snuffles - first appointment, woo hoo! :happydance: I have a GP appointment tomorrow, but that'll just be me saying I'm preggers and her referring me to the midwives. Still excited though!


----------



## Snuffles

Glad it was good :) We're having pot pies for dinner :D

I'm not sure what will happen at mine, but I'm hoping I'll get to see baby and hear their heartbeat :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

I still have everything crossed for you Kismet - it sounds very promising! Lots of :dust::dust::dust: coming your way.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Trying2012

Grrr missed Birthday wishes!! Sorry Banana, sounds like you had a great day xx 

Sooz - really sorry to hear about your scare, glad the EPU where able to reassure you a little. 

Kismet, yay to a 10 day LP :happydance: 

Hope everyone else is keeping okay, :hugs: 

AFM - 10dpo temps stayed high, chart looks great to me but we will see! No symptoms apart from a sore back and bbs yesterday but all signs of AF so I'm not reading into them. Resisted the urge to test early, mainly as I still just don't feel like this is our month (obviously secretly hoping it is though) know not out till AF and keep thinking last month I was sure I was and wasnt so maybe not SS is a great thing and I'll end up very surprised one day!


----------



## NurseSooz

Happy belated birthday Banana - I think you've already had the best bday pressie ever :wohoo: but I hope you were spoilt rotten with pressies and pampering!! :happydance:

Kismet and Trying - I keep popping in to see if you guys have caved into testing :lol: I really really really hope this is the one for you both.

Just found out one of my best buds has got pregnant - she's a month behind me but it'll be lovely to have a bump buddy!


----------



## Snuffles

Not long now Kismet and Trying :D

Sooz: Oh that's awesome that you'll have a bump buddy close to you :D

AFM: Well not much really, just that I can't seem to stop eating. I'm hungry pretty much all the time lol


----------



## NurseSooz

Aw snuffles - I long to feel hungry and enjoy food. I've just got the boke all the time - when I eat I am a bit better. I don't ever feel like eating - it's a chore!


----------



## Snuffles

I have to eat or I'll die! I notice I become very nauseous and don't feel good if I don't eat frequently.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

Kismet that's awesome - I know the horrible feeling waiting for that dreaded spotting when you have a short LP. You've got the best attitude and we're all here for you no matter what - we all got our fingers, legs and toes crossed for you and Trying!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## J04NN4

:test: :test: :test:!!!


----------



## Trying2012

^^^ wss!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## Banana2012

Eeek, I'm so desperate for you two to test! I think now that my testing is done I'm transferring my POAS addiction to other people testing - please humour me :haha:

Sooz, I really do feel like my little bean is the best present of all :cloud9: It was such a lovely birthday, knowing that hubby and I have this huge amazing secret! Hubby was extra fab too, he really went out of his way to treat me and make it a memorable one. That's lovely that your friend is preggers too, how lucky!

Just got back from the GPs and I'm now officially registered as preggers :happydance: She's referred me to the hospital, and I've just left a message with the midwife too to arrange my first appointment with her. All so exciting! My GP was lovely, her reaction made me feel even more excited if that's possible! Only thing that did put a dampener on it was that I had to say I have suffered with depression and anxiety in the past (I got really low and stressed when I was diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis just before university). I didn't like having it brought up again, but she was very good about it and said it's fine, but they'll just keep an extra close eye out for depression during my pregnancy.


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhhhhhhh, Kismet - think of waterfalls...rivers...a running tap...:haha:


----------



## J04NN4

:haha: Kismet I'm waiting with baited breath! You never know...

Banana, how exciting to officially be preggers! I have a history of depression/anxiety too (there's a lot of us about!) so here's my experience if it helps at all. All it meant was an extra mark in my notes in the 'risks' section (panicked me initially as I also have 2 more 'points' for being asthmatic and overweight - but it makes no difference to treatment/labour/whatever, it's just to tell them to keep an eye on you) and an extra visit with the midwife at around 23 weeks to fill in a questionnaire about how I was feeling. As it was I wasn't coping very well anxiety-wise so have now also been referred for 3 sessions of cognitive behavioural therapy and had 2 extra appointments with my midwife to check on baby and give me a bit of reassurance. I know it's not very pleasant to go over it all but they'll be great, don't worry :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Jo4nn4, thanks so much lovely :hugs: I guess I just worried they'd see it and instantly treat me differently, or assume I wouldn't cope, so your experience and reassurance is great. It is surprising how many people have suffered from some kind of mental health issues, I guess you just assume you're a bit of an oddity, whereas in reality it's pretty common!


----------



## J04NN4

Yep I definitely felt that way too. I thought if I was totally honest and told them how I'd self-harmed in the past they might tell social services or take my baby away :blush: it sounds nuts now but I guess it's just something it's easy to get very irrational about. If anything they've treated me better as I got to hear baby's heartbeat two extra times just to get me to chill out a bit about it all :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks again Jo4nn4 :hugs:

Kismet, it really is early days, so try not to be disheartened lovely :hugs: Lots of :dust: coming your way xxx


----------



## J04NN4

Sorry to hear that Kismet but as you say it's early days. Good for you for keeping so positive - your fabulous LP is reason to celebrate this month even if AF does show her face. FX though, she may not arrive yet!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

Still early Kismet - stay positive. I had awful AF back pain before my BFP. I hope sooooooo much AF stays away!!

Banana - snap! I've got a loooong history of depression and anxiety. It terrifies me to think it'll rear it's head now or with PND. The midwife said I've to get in touch with her or the GP as soon as I feel my mood slipping at all. They're going to keep a close eye on me. It's horrible to feel scared of your own mind huh! I feel every bit of your fear. :hugs: stay strong - we'll be fine!


----------



## Trying2012

aww Kismet :hugs: not out yet as you say but yay to an extra 2 days on LP :) 

Glad everyone else is getting support and now you's all have each other too to help through any ups and downs. Think most of you know that's my field of work so of there's anything I can do to help just shout xx


----------



## Snuffles

I'm still keeping the hope alive Kismet :D

Trying, not long now eeeee :D


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles- I want to eat all the time too. I also get sick if I don't eat soon enough after I start to feel hungry. So I have to make sure I eat something little if I'm feeling hungry.

Sooz, banana and jo- I think they just want to make sure things are going ok... and like you said JO... you've even gotten to see baby a few more times. I would also think it has something to do with postpardum once the baby is born. 

Trying and kismet- :dust: :dust:


----------



## Trying2012

I resisted the devil on my shoulder and didn't test this morning :dance: don't even have sore bbs anymore, unless i really poke them! 
Some strange cramp feelings but not the dull achy ones that normal mean AF is coming. I'm being really really good and not reading into anything though as last month I had cramps, sore bbs, creamy cm the works and no bfp!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## annaki

Kismet...when are you testing again? It's all sounding very positive even if AF arrives!

I felt exactly the same, like it was going to arrive any day around the same time your at. Very crampy/heavy feeling. Then got my BFP. Felt crampy for a week after getting BFP too.

AFM, first scan and bloods 4th October - 2 week today!

Then see midwife 24th October


----------



## Trying2012

Yay on your scan dates!!! 

I tested this morning :bfn: on a superdrug test which are meant to be 12.5uml so looks like I'm def out!


----------



## annaki

Not out Trying until AF arrives! I got a BFN at 12DPO with a CBD. Fx xxxx


----------



## Trying2012

annaki said:


> Not out Trying until AF arrives! I got a BFN at 12DPO with a CBD. Fx xxxx

Aww thanks, but not holding out for that, only have an LP of 12/13 days max. I'm okay about it though, everything happens for a reason xx


----------



## Snuffles

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Sooz, we'll stay strong together :hugs:

Annaki, yay for first scan :happydance: Can't believe it's so soon!

Trying, I'll hold out hope for a shy BFP, but you sound like you're staying very calm and level headed either way - well done you :hugs:

Kismet, that was how my BFP started - a really really faint line that may not even have been a line, and it had vanished when I checked the test later in the day. Here's hoping there was a hint of a line there and it becomes stronger and stronger :hugs:

Hope all you other girlies are ok and keeping well whether TTC or pregnant. Lots of :hugs: to all.

Symptoms have started to hit for me this last couple of days. I was SO bloated after dinner last night (I looked like I was 4 months pregnant!),and have had a bit of a funny tummy all day today. Also felt so sicky all day today, kept thinking I was going to be sick but luckily wasn't. My energy is properly down, and my concentration is awful! Hiding it at work was so hard today, and I'm thinking I may have to tell my TA (teaching assistant) soon if I carry on feeling this way, as otherwise she's just going to think I'm rubbish at my job! It's a tricky one though, as I don't want to tell the head teacher yet, so not really sure whether it's a good idea or not. In other news, I also booked my midwife booking appointment yesterday for two week's time - hurrah!


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hey all, 

Trying/Kismet - I have everything crossed for you both! You've both got such good and reasonable approaches to it all :dust:

Annaki - yay for your scan date :happydance:

Sooz - sorry to hear about your scare again, pleased you got some reassurance though, hope everything's ok :flower:

JO4NN4 - hope alls well with you, I love your stories they make me chuckle :haha: At least we'll all be better prepared thanks to you!

Banana/Luvbug - hope both you're little beans are coming along nicely and alls well

Mojo/CC - hope you are both well also :hugs:

Snuffles - any news on the interview you went for? (sorry if I've missed it!)

AFM - sorry for my absence! I've not been well, last week I was so incredibly tired especially int he afternoon and unfortunately my dad had inflammation of the cornea and a cyst actually in his eye so I had to take him to the eye clinic as an emergency twice last week which just completely wore me out. On Wednesday we got there at 3pm ready for our 3.30pm appointment and didn't get seen till 5.45pm as they only had 1 doctor instead of 5, it made for a long day!! Yesterday I had such bad morning sickness, I was sick twice before I left the house (I left at 7am) and then spent the whole day feeling sick but held it down as I didn't want to be sick at work! It was my managers last day before she went on leave and we had a bid and a finance report going in so I did 7.30am-5.30pm (I usually work 8am-4pm). I was then sick a further 2 times last night so have been off work today recovering but feel much better now thank god! 
Banana - I'm having the same dilemma as you, I ended up telling one woman at work (who I trust) that I'm pregnant as I'm so hormonal I swear they all think I'm crazy but I can't tell my boss yet as she is a lovely person but she can't keep a secret! Who has everyone else told?

A question from my DH now! He feels bad as he can't make my booking appointment with the midwife as they only do them in the morning and he works 5.30am - 3.30pm. Did anyone's partner go with them to the booking appointment? Will he need to be there? I didn't think he would as it's just medical history etc and it's not like he won't see her again! But he asked if I would check with you ladies as he feels bad and is worried that he should be there

Sorry for waffling :hugs: to all


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Honeybee, I didn't get the job as I'm not a senior citizen apparently that's what they look for.


----------



## Jaynie82

Congrats to all the bfp! Sorry I'm lurking at the moment instead of posting...


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles- which job is looking for senior citizens?! 

Honey- I'm not sure what a booking appointment is, but I think that if it's just about the medical history it's ok he's not going. They might ask a few questions about DH's family medical history. But if he's anything like mine, I just answered no for his questions because he doesn't have much bad medical history. They're more so concerned about your medical history. But if he has anything concerning he could tell you and you can tell them. AND if he were to think of something you can always call them or tell them the next time you see them.

banana- I ended up having to tell one of the girls I work with. It's hard not talking about it. She's pregnant so it's so much nicer because she knows what I'm going through. I am SO glad I told her. 

Sooz & Annaki- Hope you're doing well

Kismet- fx'd for you! 

I hope CC and mojo are doing well! 

I haven't met you jaynie but hi :wave: 

I hope I didn't miss anyone-if I did I'm sorry


----------



## Snuffles

Well I don't know if they actually only hire senior citizens, but at Petsmart all the ladies I see working there are at least 50+:dohh:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Trying2012

AF has arrived in the house so onto new cycle I go :) 

Am okay about it, thinking of it as still learning my LP which noW know definetly follows a pattern of 12 days one month and 13 days the next so at least I know I'm not living in false hope say from testing on 12dpo on my shorter LP. 

Working out dates for next month and depending on ovulation date it looks like we could possibly find out if we are pregnant or not on our first Wedding anniversary! We will be on holiday that week too so maybe it's a sign :lol:


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo lovelies.

Trying - so sorry you're out this month but it sounds like you and Kismet have both got positive things to take from these cycles. Hopefully it'll be anniversary luck for you!

Kismet - you're not out yet! Hang in there! Remember I got loads of spotting before my BFP!

CC -hope you're OK chicky - you've been v quiet. Thinking of you.

Luvbug, Annaki, Honeybee and Banana - hope first trimester isn't driving you too daft. I've been feeling v fed up with it and even had a rant on the first trimester boards! Hope you're all managing fine and staying positive and healthy!

J0 - hope your giant vagina issues have improved :lol: you must be getting v excited as time is getting on! You'll pop by Christmas and I'll be halfway there!

AFM - just getting on with things. Struggling with my mood a bit. My emotions are running riot. I'm happy and then I freak out so easily about money, the size of our house etc. I randomly started sobbing last night becuase I feel like I'm just mean all the time. :nope: I'll get over it - I definitely think hibernation sounds like an awesome option:thumbup:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## J04NN4

Kismet - you're not out yet! As Sooz said she had lots of spotting and then a :bfp:. I've got my fingers crossed for you and if not you've had a lovely long LP this month so hopefully that will continue. Edit: posted at the same time! Yay still no AF :happydance:

Trying - I'm so hoping for a holiday :bfp: for you :hugs:

Annaki - Ahhh your first scan, SO exciting! And so soon - I'm sure it'll fly by.

Banana - sorry to hear you're feeling yucky. The bloating in first tri is unbelievable, I was bigger at 8 weeks than I was at 16 as by then the bloating had gone and I had just a tiny actual baby bump. I can't imagine doing such a public, social job in first tri. I work from home and live like a hermit at the best of times :haha:

Honeybee - Hello! I'm so sorry to hear about your poor Dad. Do your parents know you're pregnant? Sorry if you've already said. My husband didn't come to the booking appointment and I must admit it never even occurred to me that he would! Oops! He came to the one when we'd hear the heartbeat for the first time and another one when he had a few questions of his own, and I've had a couple of appointments at home but other than that I go alone. The booking appointment is really long and boring and as long as you know his medical history reasonably well there's no need for him to be there really. If you'd like to know what they ask you so you can be sure you know the answers for his side of the family let me know and I'll tell you from my notes.

Sooz - sorry you're feeling up and down. Here's an embarrassing story to make you feel a little less crazy. The other night I noticed my belly button had almost totally turned inside out and I started poking it and laughing and then I literally laughed until I cried - as in sobbing, not tears of laughter. I was going 'Oh my god it's so gross I don't want an outie' and ended up laughing/crying myself to sleep. It's not the first time I've done the weird laughing/sobbing thing either. I've officially gone mental - my husband just sat there looking terrified :haha: My vajayjay issues have improved thank you as I now just don't look lol. 

I definitely can't wait for Christmas this year. I hope the baby has arrived by then - Christmas Day is only 9 days after my due date so it might not be. Not thinking about that for now though. All you pregnant ladies will have lovely bumps for Christmas!

CC - where are you? Are you OK?

Mojo and Jaynie - hope you're doing well, don't worry about not posting much, it moves so quick here sometimes as we're seriously chatty lol.

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone xxx


----------



## Trying2012

Kismet, things are still sounding promising! 

Big :hugs: to everyone else xx


----------



## Snuffles

Trying: I'm sorry hunny, but I've got a feeling about next month :)

JO: Hehe your story made me giggle

Sooz: If it makes you feel any better, my emotions have gone wacky and I've been super emotional. Yesterday OH told me I was mean(in a joking manner) and I just started bawling, and then five minutes later I was giggling hysterically as I watched a tv short. And I giggle over dumb things now, and when I do I giggle hardcore lol

Kismet: Keeping the hope alive my dear, keeping it alive!

CC: I hope you're okay, we miss you:(

AFM: I'm five weeks today!:dance: So happy hehe. I'm thinking about starting a journal for baby to read when they're older. I'm not sure if I want to do a daily entry or a weekly entry.


----------



## NurseSooz

I've got 2 journals snuffles - one for the baby and one for me to vent my spleen on. The one for the baby is an official one from Amazon and the other is a wee notebook my SIL gave me to note down my feelings. It's got everything from getting my BFP to my emotional crack-ups. It's very therapeutic!


----------



## Snuffles

Ooooh that sounds nice. I'll get an official one for baby and do a weekly entry unless I feel like doing more and then I'll get one just for me.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

Och Kismet. My spotting started at 6dpo. It was brown most of the time, occasionally rosey pink. Sometime tan. Eventually it started to tail off into a tan/dark yellow. It was kinda snot like in consistency and only there on wiping. It never merited a liner. Always worse after I went to the loo (tmi sorry). Sometimes when I checked internally (lush....) it was never there. I think I'm destined to be "spotty" from TTC through pregnancy as its haunted me ever since! I hope this helps Kismet. I spotted with each cycle so even if this happens again it doesn't mean your out. When my friend got her BFP a few days ago her spotting was pretty bad and only stopped a few days after her BFP. Stay strong xx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Oh Kismet, I wish time would hurry up for you too, what a pain! I'm still keeping everything crossed! :hugs:

Trying, boo to AF, but a holiday and anniversary BFP would be amazing! Well done you for staying so positive lovely :hugs:

Honeybee, sorry about your dad and the morning sickness - sounds like a rough week :hugs:I bet you're looking forward to the end of the first trimester!

Sooz,:hugs:. Pregnancy hormones are crazy things huh?! I had a good stress and cry about money last night too, our poor hubbies have a lot to put up with!

Snuffles, yay for 5 weeks :happydance: 

Luvbug, how are you doing lovely?

CC, hope you're ok :hugs:

:hugs: to anyone I've not mentioned, running out of brain space!!

So pleased it's Friday, woo hoo :happydance: I booked our private early scan today, I'll be 8 weeks and 5 days - so excited! Also registered with the hospital today, and my 12 week scan date will be sent through soon! It's lovely to have midwife appointments and scan dates booked, makes it all feel much more real!


----------



## Banana2012

Oh and Jo4nn4, I hope your little Christmas present behaves itself and arrives on time!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles... ya, I agree that you might have had a handful of self- proclaimed grandma's on your hands lol. That's just meaning you're ment for bigger and better things.

kistmet- sheesh why do our bodies have to be SOOOOO confusing sometimes

JO- :rofl: that story made me crack up! My co-worker is terrified of her bellybutton popping out. 

Sooz- aw those dang emotions! 

Banana- Yay for early scan!!!! I can't wait to hear about it.

Trying- so sorry the witch came! Hopefully next month will be your month!

CC- we miss you! HOpe you're doing ok :hugs: 

Honey- The end of the first tri will be coming soon!

Hope I didn't miss anyone! :hugs:

AFM I am feeling better than usual aside from being exhausted. I just want to sleep all the time lol. i had my momentary freak out about my body changes on Wednesday and balled. But I'm feeling better today.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Glad you're feeling better Luvbug :hugs:

And Kismet - hoping that FRER puts those ICs to shame!


----------



## Trying2012

Rooting for you Kismet! The excitement over in your journal is ace :dust: 

Luvbug - glad you are feeling a bit better, think everyone must go through that stage at least once! 

CC - hope you are doing okay hunny :hugs: miss you on here xx 

Banana - how exciting to have your date for the early scan! :dance: 

Sooz - sorry those damn emotions are getting to you. Massive :hugs: 

Honey - not long until the end of your first tri now. Eeep! 

Snuffles - hope the MIL stops giving you grief soon! 

Mojo - hope youre doing okay? 

Hope I haven't missed anyone! This thread can be hard to follow sometimes without baby brain so god only knows how have you lovely ladies can follow it :rofl:


----------



## J04NN4

Sooz and Snuffles - Ooh a journal for baby is a lovely idea! I have a baby book to record milestones like when I first felt it, when OH did, when we first saw it moving my belly etc but maybe something a bit more personal would be nice. That never even occurred to me! What sort of things are you writing in there?

Banana - God I hope so too. I was always very anti-intervention and keen on letting nature take its course but when the time comes I think I'll take anything I can get! My hips are an absolute nightmare with SPD and the thought of potentially another 2 weeks if I go over doesn't even bear thinking about at the moment :cry: 
It's so exciting that you've booked a scan though! You should get to see your little bean's heartbeat then, yaaay :happydance:!!

Luvbug - I read about someone on here about as far along as I am who sneezed and their belly button popped out! Now every time I sneeze I hold it in :dohh: I hope you're feeling a little happy about your body now. You'll have a proper little bump soon which makes it so much nicer and somehow easier to get your head round.

AFM, saw the midwife the other day and she said I'll get invitations to birthing classes and new parent workshops soon. I actually thought 'Oh my god I'm going to have a baby' - as if I haven't had enough time to get my head round the idea :haha:


----------



## annaki

Morning all! It's a lovely day here and the sun is shining! Feeling really good. It will be our 11 week mark tomorrow. I haven't got much of a bump at all yet :-(. Although my belly seems to go rounder and harder as the days go on. Been googling images of 11 week bumps and some ladies have some impressive bumps going on by this stage!

J04nn4...That is very exciting! Where I live you get free gym passes if you meet a certain criteria when your pregnant...I don't have any of the relevant criteria ATM but my midwife says I could have developed a bad back by the time I next see her :thumbup:

Kismet...How exciting! Have everything crossed for when you next test on Sunday. It is sounding very promising ATM.

Luvbug...I agree about the exhaustion! And doing silly things and forgetting things. ATM I can't blame it on baby brain because no one knows but it will soon all become clear for them!

Banana...When is your scan? I am on countdown! 11 days to go!

To everyone else I have missed, he you are all well ))

I am off to enjoy my day. 

Oh and thought of anger name we like. If its a girl we really like Eva. So ATM we have Eva, Holly and William or Harry )


----------



## Banana2012

Jo4nn4, your poor hips :hugs: Does it completely go away once you give birth? As for the realisation that you're really having a baby, it must be so strange! I'm guessing it doesn't really sink in until you have your baby in your arms!

Annaki,sounds like you're doing well :thumbup: And I bet that bump will appear in no time! Can't wait to hear all about your scan! My early one is booked for 3 weeks today (I'll be 8 weeks and 5 days), and the hospital said my 12 week one would fall between 12 and 12 and a half weeks, so about another 6 or 7 weeks from now. I can't wait to see my little bean! Your names are gorgeous, I love Eva/Evie/Eve etc.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Trying2012

Whoohoo Kismet! Thats ace :dust:

Annaki - sounds like you are doing really well, only 11 days to go till your scan, hope it flies past! Love the names as well :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

jo- oohh classes! That sounds exciting! I'm feeling a little better. A good amount of my bloating has gone down, which makes me feel better. I have a tendency to weigh myself whenever I'm feeling fat- which isn't smart because then if I see something on the scale I wasn't expecting then I freak out. But I have to remember that the doctor told me that your weight can change between five pounds during the day and from day to day just because of the fluid you're taking in and bloating and stuff. But I'm still feeling pretty good! 

Annaki- I'm right there with you. I can feel my lower tummy/uterus area getting harder each day. Slowly. I also google bumps ( as I am so excited to get mine ) and there are some people who have had bumps since 8 weeks! 

I am so excited for all you ladies gearing up for your scans! Such an exciting time! 

:hugs: to those ladies who haven't been here in a little while. I hope you're doing ok! 

I hope everyone is doing wonderful!


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## Banana2012

Again, I'm so sorry Kismet :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So many thoughts and virtual hugs coming your way xxx


----------



## annaki

So sorry Kismet xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Just popping on (been feeling sick and feel I'm brewing a UTI! Urgh!)

- just wanted to say I'm so so sorry Kismet. You must be crushed. Try and take the positive and think that your body is definitely trying to do what it's supposed to. I know right now it's just painful though. My friend had the same happen to her with the chemical being painful. Keep strong. Thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Get well soon lovely Sooz :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

I'm really, really sorry Kismet. Look after yourself sweetheart and get yourself to the doctor if you can :hugs: If nothing else they can tell you if there's anything you can take for the pain as you can't take tylenol.

Annaki - I hope you get your free gym pass - that's great! They don't do anything like that here but I've had some physio. I'm going swimming next week so hoping that will give me some relief.

Banana - normally it eases within a few weeks of giving birth. Some unlucky ladies have symptoms forever but it's rare. It's also really likely to come back in subsequent pregnancies if you've had it before. 

Luvbug - I agree with your doctor, don't do scales. Particularly at the moment when bloating and water retention and stuff are totally out of the ordinary!

Sooz - hope you're feeling better soon. Sounds like a lazy Sunday is in order!

Hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

Thinking of you Kismet and sending lots of virtual :hugs:

Sooz - sorry to hear you are poorly, hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw sooz I hope you feel better soon! I've never had a UTI (thankfully) so I don't know what they feel like but I have heard they are terrible. 

Jo- I hope you're not one of those rare cases. 

Kismet- :hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

I dumbly tested today and saw that my test line was lighter than I've ever seen it and I freaked myself out thinking I was going to have a miscarriage:neutral:


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Snuffles! :hugs: Do you feel any symptoms? Hopefully it's just a wonky test. :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

:hugs: Snuffles. As Kismet said, it could just be the test? Was it FMU? 

Jo4nn4, crossing my fingers your poor hips feel much better once your little bean is here!

Feeling really sicky today, had a mega nap this afternoon and now trying to mark school books whilst feeling really nauseous/full of heartburn. It's times like these I hate being a teacher and wish I could have a lazy Sunday like a normal person :nope:


----------



## annaki

Today we upgraded to a lime! Limes are quite big! Stomach feels round today. Just looking on the Internet for ways to tell family we're expecting. Anyone any ideas?x


----------



## Snuffles

Kismet: Yes I still have my symptoms. Rach told me it's probably the hook effect.

Banana: It wasn't FMU it was second. It might have been a wonky test. I've decided to stay away from them.

Update: Ahem:blush: So I took two more tests out of being paranoid and they're darker so either this morning's sample was bad or the test was faulty hehe...:oops: paranoia over.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

Why have I never been in here before?? I'm a FTSC!! 

Liz, the Hook effect is when your HCG levels have become so high they either don't register on a pg test (false negative) or give the faintest of lines. It can be read darker on a test if the urine is diluted with water xx


----------



## BabyBean14

Rach: I'm glad you found the scardicats! It's a great group. :hugs: Thanks for explaining the hook effect.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles- Glad you took a few more tests and it eased your mind 

Banana- sorry about not feeling good. At least you're at home and not at school. HOpefully it passes by tomorrow so you don't have to feel sick at work. Did you end up telling the ladies you work with? I think I remember you saying you might have to tell them because of how you've been feeling lately.

Kismet- :hugs: sorry you're achy. I hope you feel better soon. 

Cake- Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Snuffles

Well ladies, I'm having some spotting right now and I'm terrified. It's a brown/orange color and I only see it when I wipe. I'll update you ladies on which way it goes.


----------



## Banana2012

Cake, welcome :flower:

Snuffles,so sorry you're having such a stressful few days :hugs: Just remember that brown spotting really is nothing to be worried about most of the time, and 5 weeks is a common time for implantation spotting. Try and get some rest lovely and take your mind off things if you can :hugs:

Annaki, happy lime day :thumbup: That really is quite big! I think we're planning on emailing our scan pic whilst we're on the phone to our parents, then asking casually if they've checked their emails...then waiting for the penny to drop! 

Kismet, glad you managed to get out of the house for a bit lovely :hugs: Keep resting up and letting DH take care of you :hugs:

Luvbug, thankyou :hugs: Still not told anyone at work, decided to try and hold out a bit longer if possible...but we'll see how that goes!

I'm a sweetpea today :thumbup: Nice to finally be out of the seeds - they seem to last forever!


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks for the welcomes ladies  I still find it funny seeing 'welcome cake', alls I can think of now is eating cake!!!
Liz I was confused by it a while ago and done a bit of googling 
Snuffles, try not to worry too much, spotting during the early weeks can be quite normal, my mum spotted a lot when pregnant with both me and my brother. If it does get any heavier or becomes a more blood red then I'd suggest going the emergency room. 
It's nice to see a 'room' full of so many BFPs :) congrats ladies!! 
X


----------



## Snuffles

Well after numerous tears out of fear and scared of going to the bathroom, my spotting has stopped :D


----------



## Trying2012

Glad the spotting has stopped Snuffles :happydance:

Welcome on board Cake!


----------



## Snuffles

And now it's back *sigh* :(


----------



## NurseSooz

You know I'm the ultra spotter here snuffles - has happened to me MANY times. Longest was for 4 days. Try and not panic - although that makes me a total git because I'm the biggest freaker-out ever. Can you contact an EPU? I was told in early pg it is so so so common and more women have it than don't. It will likely tail-off. Mine went brown, orange, tan and rose pink and I'm still plodding alone at 9 weeks now. Apparently the embryo is still diggin in and this can cause bleeding - can also be breakthrough bleeding from when your period should be due, cervical erosion and just general bleeding from your blood-infused vaginal tissues. Stay strong, thinking of you - I know how it feels to fear loo roll!! :hugs:

Welcome Cake! :howdy: and :dust: to you!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Sooz: I'm not sure what an EPU is.

I think it's over ladies, the blood has turned dark red and I'm starting to cramp.


----------



## NurseSooz

Early pregnancy Unit snuffles - In the US it may be best to go to the emergency room. I think you need to before the end of the day. There are plenty of girls that have a lot of bleeding and carry onto a healthy pregnancy. There's loads of positive stories on the other boards. Stay strong - we're ALL here for you - don't forget that. Please keep us posted chick.


----------



## Banana2012

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Snuffles. All my thoughts and wishes are with you, really hope your little bean is still safe and sound in there. Definitely get yourself off to the hospital lovely :hugs:

Kismet, your body is certainly doing it's best to confuse you :growlmad: Could you get yourself to the docs to talk to them about what's happened and see if they can shed some light on it? I've managed to get through the day - thanks for asking :hugs: Still feeling really nauseous, and it basically seems like I'm either eating or I feel sick - so I may end up weighing about 5 stone more in a few week's time at this rate :wacko:


----------



## Snuffles

I'm calling my OB's office to see what they think I should do.

They told me to do a watch and see and just make sure to drink lots of fluids and eat like normal and if the cramping becomes worse or I soak through a pad to go to the emergency room.


----------



## Banana2012

Sounds like a good plan :hugs: Let us know what they say xxx


----------



## Snuffles

I will. Thanks ladies:hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Trying2012

Big big :hugs: snuffles. 

Kismet, sorry your body is driving you daft :( 

Banana, sorry but had to laugh! I hope you don't gain 5 stone :rofl:


----------



## Banana2012

Don't worry Trying, I'm laughing at myself too (in between the odd wretch over the toilet and stuffing my face!) :haha:

Kismet, that sounds completely understandable :hugs:

Snuffles, just make sure you get lots of rest and TLC from your mum and OH. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Snuffles & Kismet - big hugs to you both :hugs: I really hope things get better for you both soon. Just take it easy and try and rest and relax...easier said than done I know. :hugs:

Sooz - hope you're doing well, sorry to hear you've been feeling ill! Have you got your next scan date/appointment booked?

Banana - I'm the exact same! I have to eat pretty much every hour to try and at least stand a chance of not being sick...still feel nauseous most of the time though. Funny thing is I've lost 2 pounds!

Trying - Hope alls well with you!

Cakecottage - Welcome :hi: lots of :dust: for you :flower:

Hope everyone else is ok too!

:hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Honeybee, sorry to hear you're feeling squiffy too. It really is horrible isn't it? I just wish I could be sick and at least get some relief, but I may regret that if I do start vomiting left right and centre! Hubby's just come home with ginger ale and ginger biscuits though - so more food for me!


----------



## Snuffles

Well I'm still bleeding but it's lessening now. When I went to the bathroom there were some clots and (TMI) I picked them up to look at them on the tissue and they were thin maybe about an inch wide, and then I wiped it off and there was kind of a chunk that was pink and had what looked like veins all over it. It had a slight grey tint but was mainly pink. I think it was uterine lining as I've seen it before last year in the toilet and had to ask my mom what it was as I freaked out and didn't know. So I think it was uterine lining, but I'm not sure. Any ideas?


----------



## annaki

So sorry Snuffles I'm not sure - have you been to your A&E/ER yet? Or can you ring a midwife on the Labour suite for some advice?

Xxxx


----------



## Snuffles

No I haven't. I don't want to bother anyone by asking them to take me. I talked to a nurse earlier and she said unless I fill a pad with blood in less than an hour or I get horrible cramps to just not worry about it. I'll just tell my OB about it at my appointment on the fifth.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## annaki

Sorry I had read that earlier in the thread.

The 5th seems a long time to go. Is it dark blood or nplight blood? Sorry if I'm asking TMI. X


----------



## Banana2012

:hugs: Snuffles. I have to agree with the other girls, the 5th is a really long time to wait in this situation. No one would think you were bothering them I'm sure :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

I agree with everyone else Snuffles... The fifth is still well over a week away and definitely too long to wait especially if you are having a M/C (I really hope you arnt).
Bleeding can be caused by an eptopic pregnancy too.
It's really not a wise idea to wait so long hunni especially if it is something bad as it can cause health problems. 
Really hope everything is ok though xx


----------



## annaki

Let us know Snuffles xxx

Just had a bit of a scare myself. Just slipped on some wet tiles outside and fallen straight on to the bottom of my back. So scared I could have hurt baby. Just rang labour ward and spoke to a lovely midwife who told me not to worry and that although I was probably in shock baby wouldn't have felt a thing. 

Still worried though :-( The lovely midwife was so nice to me she made me cry. :-( I always cry when I'm upset and someone is nice to me.

Hope everyone else is ok on this rainy Tuesday x


----------



## Snuffles

Annaki: the blood is like a red orange color being more on the orange side.

My mom won't take me because she says I'm over analyzing it and that it's normal because she had the same thing happen every month during her pregnancies. And that I would know if I was having a miscarriage because it would be very painful and I would be bleeding heavily and since I'm not there is no reason to take me. Besides her bf and OH have already left for work and her bf takes the car. I would take public transit but the lady told me not to do excessive walking or exercise and to do a bed rest type thing for a couple of days.

And I honestly don't know how I should feel. I know I should be scared, but I'm not. I know I should have hope that baby is okay which I do. But I just feel numb inside.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

Och Snuffles :hugs: you're having a tough wee time. My spotting has always been brown or pink so I can't really advise with the clot side of things but I know a lot of girls have had clots caused by a wee haematoma where the baby is snuggling down into your uterus lining. It's a really good sign if it's tailing off. If it's getting better rather than worse then I'd be v positive. I know it's so difficult not to be - you don't really know how to feel huh. If you don't have any cramps or any left or right side sharp pains then that's also good.

I definitely agree with the girls about speaking to someone sooner though. The 5th is a looong weight when you're anxious. I know the US system is totally different - we can (in the UK) drop in or call and early pregnancy unit. Can you not turn up at A&E? I've heard a few US girls do that and they end up getting a scan. TBH I know sod-all about how the US health insurance system works so I'm really probably not the best one to ask about it. If you're really stuck for advise I also recommend the NHS direct web pages - they're v informative. Keep us updated snuffles. We're all here from you (as you can tell!) :flower:


----------



## Banana2012

Oh Snuffles, I wish I lived near you and could give you a lift myself :nope: You poor thing, I'm not surprised you don't know how to feel as you've got no one to clarify the situation for you. I'll keep everything crossed that things are ok with your little bean :hugs::hugs:

Annaki, you poor thing! :hugs: Hope you've been able to take it a bit easy for the rest of the day?


----------



## annaki

Thanks Banana :-( No been at work all afternoon! Reckon I'm gonna be sore tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles- I commented in your journal, but I will here too. I hope everything is ok. :hugs:

Annaki- ouchie! When I first found out I was preg... I was getting in the shower one morning ( the night before dh had rubbed my feet with some lotion ) and I slipped, but I didn't fall, but it hurt my uterus area SOOOOOOO bad because of the sudden stretch I did. Hope you aren't too sore tomorrow!

Banana- That's how I felt, if I wasn't eating I started feeling sick.


----------



## NurseSooz

I've had a bad bleed ladies - last night I went to the loo and when I wiped there was bright red blood. Nothing in my pad overnight but I'm waiting from a call from the EPU to be seen today hopefully. No cramps or clots so far but I'm so so scared :cry:


----------



## Trying2012

Aww Sooz, , major :hugs: glad you've got in touch with the epu. Keeping everything crossed and sending you positive vibes xx


----------



## J04NN4

Oh Sooz! I'm so sorry to hear that. Wishing you so much love and luck for today, I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mojo86

Sooz  so sorry to hear you have had another bleed. Im thinking of you and praying everything is ok with your little bean!! :hugs:

Snuffles  sorry to hear what you have been going through im also praying everything is ok with your little bean and fingers crossed its just been implantation bleeding!! :hugs:

CC  How are you hun? Hope your ok :hugs:

Kismet  big :hugs: I am so sorry for what you have been through this month hun but like some of the other ladies have said, at least your body CAN do what you want it to and I hope that gives you some hope for future cycles.

Banana - how are you? Have you gained 5 stone yet?? That really made me :haha:LOL! Hope your feeling a wee bit better! 

Annaki  hope your ok? What a fright you must have got but im so glad the midwife was nice to you and put your mind at ease and I hope your not too sore today! I fell on my back and really damaged my coccyx a few months back and it was the most painful thing ever. Had to sit on a rubber ring :blush:

Mrs. Luvbug  I love your new profile pic!! :happydance:

Jo4nn4  time is flying by how exciting that your in 3rd tri now!! Not long!! I really hope your wee one arrives before Christmas!! :winkwink:

Really sorry if I have missed anyone ladies!! There was a lot to catch up on!

AFM I have kind of been quietly lurking but as I am having a NTNP month didnt wanna fuel my obsession if I could help it! I am off on holiday tomorrow. Really looking forward to some sun!! Will get back on the TTC train when I get back. By that point we will have hit the 2 year mark for ttc :cry:.

I hope your all well and thinking of you ladies having a terrible time just now xxx


----------



## NurseSooz

Got a scan at 12.10 today. Bleeding now dark brown. I'm terrified. Thankyou for being there girls.


----------



## Trying2012

Glad you have a scan so quickly, praying all is okay for you. Please let us know how you get on. Massive :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Oh, geeze Sooz! :hugs: Sending huge hugs, prayers and healthy bean thoughts. I hope your scan goes well. :hugs: 

Mojo - 2 years TTC? :wacko: I don't know how you do it. I'm flaming out after 2 months! :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

They think my cervix is bleeding. I have a v big erosion on it. Scan showed no reason why I should be bleeding. Baby measuring perfect for dates and heart still beating strong. I'm feeling pretty terrified still and really really shaken. Please stick little bean :cry:

Much love to all my Scardicat girls :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

AwwSooz, that is great about the bean. So pleased that the heartbeat is good and strong :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Sooz: I'm so glad to hear that the little bean is still going strong. :hugs: What does it mean that you have an erosion on your cervix? What would cause this and what can be done?


----------



## Banana2012

Annaki, hope you're not too sore and bruised today! :hugs:

Mojo, hope you have a wonderful holiday - you certainly deserve it :hugs: And try not to lose hope,sometimes things happen when you least expect them :hugs:

Sooz, so sorry you've had another scare :hugs: I had cervical erosions while I was on the pill, and they went once I stopped taking it. I bled lots in between periods due to them, and bled after smears too. I know it's scary, but they are very normal and I think are often a reaction to hormone levels changing. I was wondering if mine may come back during pregnancy, and you may have answered my question! Stay strong lovely :hugs:

Has anyone heard from Snuffles? 

AFM, I felt AWFUL yesterday. I wanted to vomit from the moment I woke up to the moment I went to bed, and cried more than once in desperation! I don't think it helped that I had a hospital appointment in the morning for my joints and they were really late, and I ended up going for about 3 hours without food or water (and I'd barely eaten or drunk anything since dinner the night before anyway). Anyway, it all resulted in a monster migraine at the hospital and my veins being extremely uncooperative during my blood test :nope: I had a little sob to the nurse taking my blood, who was very sweet bless her, then had to go back to school and get through the afternoon. Luckily, my lovely TA took the kids for half an hour whilst I sat outside the room in the quiet! I do wonder if she might have guessed I'm preggers, but not sure. Feeling a bit better today, managed to eat more and just trying to make sure I constantly have something in my tummy (even ate a cracker at 2am this morning!). Worried about how long I'm going to be able to hide things at work, but guess I just have to take it one day at a time. 

:hugs: to everyone xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Mojo- Thanks  I had to make sure that I put that I was pregnant with #1 because with two pics I didn't want to freak anyone into thinking all the sudden it was two! BUT that's the only picture I had at the moment. 2 years trying?! That's awesome that you're staying strong though. I was so upset after the first month I think I would have given up if I waited any longer. But like Banana said... things tend to happen when you least expect!

Annaki- How are you feeling today?!

Banana- It's amazing how much not eating can wreck you! I ended up keeping a box of crackers by my bed for the first couple weeks because I would wake up starving and if I waited until breakfast I was so incredibly hungry that I couldn't keep up with it and felt crappy all day. MY hunger has died down now.... or maybe I know how to control it. I mean I'm still hungry all the time, but usually if I wait a little bit then I'm ok. I've been snacking on healthy things too so that even if I am eating a lot at least it's not chips and cookies etc. About the 5 stone.... I'm not sure how much 5 stone is haha... we go by pounds here. But as you probably saw I had my miniature freak out because I've gained a couple pounds. And bam no more snacking on chips and such for me haha. I mean every now and then yes because it's good to feed your cravings sometimes. But more apple sauce and granola bars!

Sooz- phew!! I am so glad to hear that everything with your bean is ok. I mean that's not so good about the bleeding cervix but yay for your bean. STICK BEAN STICK! Did I tell you that my doctor said that once you see the yolk sac and hear the heartbeat and such and know that everything is there that should be, your chances of a mc go down to like 10%?! Somewhat reassuring! 

Hope everyone is doing ok! :hugs: to you all! 

AFM- I'm feeling good for the most part except I am always tired. I mean ALWAYS. I was ready for bed at 7:30pm last night lol. I could go for a nap right now! I don't even feel like cooking which is creating a bad habit of DH and I eating out. I told him hopefully in my second tri it stops because we need to stop eating out so much! My sore bbs have eased up which is nice... they're still a little sore but not as bad as before. Before I couldn't even take my bra off! I just feel little flutters in my uterus area... probably gas bubbles or something, but reminds me my little bean is there. I have only a short time left in my first tri! I am not going to be able to hide this from work for much longer haha. I am going to tell my boss after my 12 week apt which is on 10/8


----------



## Trying2012

Mojo, hope you have a great holiday.

Banana - sorry you felt so rough, I can imagine how hard I must be to hide it from your TA. 

Luvbug - not long until your scan date!


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## annaki

Hello everyone, I am very achy today! Ouch! Was very shook up yesterday. It's scary to think I could have hurt the baby :cry:

Snuffles...Hope you are ok chick. let us know how everything is xxx

Luvbug...I am so very tired too..can't wait for this energy spurt we are supposed to get in 2nd trimester! I have my 12 week apt and scan 4th of October 

Banana...hope you feel better soon :hugs: I am thinking people are guessing with me at work as I can't do a lot of manual handling at work. And I also have been eating loads! I am so hungry. Really need to curb it!

Sooz..hope it's nothing to worry about and it settles soon :hugs:

Mojo...have a lovely holiday x

Trying & Kismet...hope you two are well 

CC...Let us know how you are getting on. Miss you on here!

So sorry if I have missed anyone! xxx


----------



## CakeCottage

Mrs.luvbug, 1stone = 14lbs so 5 stone is like 70lbs :-/

Me too Liz, I hope she's ok!

Afm, I'm suffering from a cold boo hoo xx


----------



## Banana2012

I'm really worried about Snuffles too :nope: 

Annaki, you poor thing! Lots of gentle hugs coming your way :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Luvbug, do you have a little bump yet? Glad you're generally feeling better :thumbup: I'm struggling to eat healthy foods the last few days, as nearly everything is making me want to hurl, but just focusing for now on managing to eat anything and get it to stay down, and then I'll concentrate on making healthy choices once the nausea improves! I've not eaten dreadfully today, but have had 4 ginger biscuits and some chips (fries), so not ideal! 

Cake, boo to your horrid cold! It's that time of year isn't it, the kids at school are dropping like flies!

Trying and Kismet, lots of :hugs: lovely ladies. Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Banana2012

Sorry Kismet, forgot to answer your question! I was going to tell her today, but couldn't catch her on her own for longer than about 30 seconds without someone interrupting! So will try tomorrow, but it could be an ongoing battle! :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

I know I suppose I'm quite lucky in the fact that I've not had a cold in like 4 years... I've probably only picked this one up because I was on antibiotics for a uti and OH came home from school with a cold boooo xx


----------



## Trying2012

Worried about snuffles too :hugs: 

And CC, hope you're okay too mrs? Know you sometimes lurk, thinking about you xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Thanks for the clarification cake! 

Annaki- yay! We're only about a week apart! how exciting :-D

Banana- You know, I try to eat healthy most of the time.... there are days that I just can't because it's not curbing my appetite! And I feel like I'm starving so I have to cheat sometimes haha... today would be that day haha. I hope you're feeling better soon! And hopefully you can tell your TA soon with no interruptions haha. 

Kismet- You know... I complain a lot about being tired... mainly because I am the type of person that needs a TON of sleep... and I know that's something I'm going to have to give up when baby comes. But you know, I wouldn't take any of my symptoms back for the world. I am so excited for what is to come. SO If I need to be tired...so be it haha. I do take naps... I've always taken them and now I have more of a reason to haha. Do you not sleep well normally?

I hope all you ladies are doing ok... especially those we haven't heard from for a little bit- CC and Snuffles.


----------



## J04NN4

Snuffles - I really hope all is well. Pop in here or your journal and let us know you're OK if you can :hugs:

Mojo - Hope you have a fantastic holiday! Where are you going? Can you get more help from your doctor once you hit 2 years TTC?

Sooz - How's things? I'm so glad bean is still OK in there. I'm sure it'll be fine. Do you have any follow ups or anything or just keep an eye on it?

Banana - Argh I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so pukey. Hopefully it was just because you hadn't been able to eat/drink enough and you won't feel that bad again. Crackers next to the bed is a good idea!

Luvbug - I hope you get a bit more energy soon! It's a tiredness like no other isn't it?! I was still exhausted throughout 2nd tri but it was more in a, I've been working out all day or something type way rather than the comatose sort of tiredness I had in 1st tri. Not long 'til your 12 week appointment now, how exciting!!

Annaki - I hope you're OK, I'm sure baby is fine in there but I can see why it frightened you :hugs:

CakeCottage - Bleugh, me too - cold season, yuck!

AFM - I've had my glucose tolerance test and am now just waiting for the results - due today in fact. I had a great big shopping spree yesterday in Inverness (our nearest city) and just about finished our Christmas shopping. I'm a control freak at the best of times but need to be super organised this year! It was lovely but hard going as literally _every single person_ who served me in every single shop I went in decided to tell me about their/some woman they know's birth story from hell. I must have heard about 15 horrible labours yesterday and it was really hard. Brace yourselves ladies, once you start showing you'll need a thick skin :cry:


----------



## NurseSooz

I really haven't a clue where Snuffles is and I'm really worried about her. She's silent on her Journal and LOADS of messages are there for her. Let us know if you're OK Snuffles! :nope:

I think CC is taking some time-out. She said she would pop on intermittently.

Banana - reach for the ginger snaps! They're great for settling nausea and for nibbling. I also drank peppermint tea:coffee: when I was feeling mega lousy mid trimester.

Annaki - Don't worry -you're little bubba is very well protected in its wee bubble and in your uterus. There's loads of padding there so try and not stress too much. There are women that have car accidents etc when pregnant and they are fine. Keep calm and carry on!

Luvbug - I know the tiredness can be crippling. There are some days when I come back from work that I just want to go straight to bed. I struggle to be social and to even converse at times because I'm so sleepy. I too am awaiting the second trimester energy burst!

Kismet and Trying - how's your cycles going this time?

Cake - fluids and paracetamol and lots of cuddles from your OH - nurse's orders!! :thumbup:

JO - Let us know how you get on with your GTT. Were your sugar levels high or are you just measuring big for dates?

AFM - Bleeding has settled - now intermittent brown. I do feel doomed at times and I'm feeling a bit traumatised. Next scan is 17th Oct - I just want to be free of stress until then! The lady at the EPU was a bit snippy telling me that I can't have any more US scans until then due to the unknown risks. This has stressed me a bit as I thought - but what do I do if this happens again?! Urgh, I'm not having fun :nope:
It sucks but I woke up with what I think is thrush in my mouth - sore tongue - feels a bit "slimey" (ew) and there's like white bits coming off it. I guess it's a trip to the chemist on the way home from me...

Big hugs to all and thanks for always being such a smashing bunch of girls.:kiss:


----------



## J04NN4

GTT came back clear! I did have an elevated white blood count though so I've just been and given them a urine sample as they think I have a UTI. They asked if I've been peeing more or crampy round there and I was like well yes, I'm pregnant :dohh: but really, really chuffed about the GTT. 

Sooz - I had no signs but as I'm overweight I had to have it as part of my standard battery of tests :( I'm sorry to hear you're feeling traumatised but that's totally understandable. Ignore the snippy lady, I'm sure if you need help in the future they'll give it to you :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Great news about your test, Jo4nn4 :thumbup: That must be a big relief! Hearing all the horror stories doesn't sound fun though, hope you're feeling a bit better about it all today :hugs:

Sooz, ignore the horrid lady, she sounds mean! Glad the bleeding is tailing off now, and I'll will the next few weeks to go by really quickly for you :thumbup:

I told my lovely TA today about my little bean, and she was so sweet. She did say she had wondered, so I was obviously right in my suspicions that she may have guessed! So glad to have told her and to not have to struggle to hide how grotty I feel 24/7 from now on.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

banana- yay for telling your TA! That'll make things much easier!

Sooz- I'm not quite sure what thrush is but sounds terrible!!! Icky!!

Jo- oohhh the glucose test! I've hard about that!!!

I hope snuffles is ok! 

CC too!


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm missing snuffles :-(

Sooz: nurses orders have been followed, been dosed up on paracetamol and drank lots of fluids! As for the barky lady, ignore her... If you feel you need to be seen by a medical professional then you should see one. She shouldn't be in her profession if she can't be professional!! 

Banana: yay for telling your TA 

Jo4nn4: glad the tests went well for you!

Liz: glad AF is going for you! Hope your mums appointment went ok!

AFM: 2dpo and my cold is being relentless... I'm constantly blowing my nose :-( hope it doesn't compromise my chances this month?!
X


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hope you feel better cake!


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks Mrs.Luvbug, me (and OH) too!! I'm not a good patient ha!! X


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks Liz, the headache is horrendous... Right above my eyes where my sinuses are... I had a sinus infection at the start of the year during hayfever season and it feels the same as that but with the added bonus of a blocked/runny nose and the lethargic feeling!! I really hope it doesn't affect them too... Paracetamol is what us strange British call Tylenol or acetaminophen... The only reason I know the USA/Canadian name for is is because my mum goes to America or Canada at least twice a year and brings me a big jar of them home!

Jo: I can't wait to be pregnant and showing just so that when people assume I'm pregnant and start telling me their horrific labour stories, I can embarrass them and tell them I'm not actually pregnant and im just fat just to shut them up hehe. Seriously why do people feel the need to freak pregnant women out with horrible birth stories, as if pregnancy wasn't a scary time for a woman anyway? :shrug: xx


----------



## J04NN4

Yep it seems to be pretty normal behaviour. What really astounds me is that it's often women telling me _their own_ stories so they've obviously been pregnant and should know what it's like. I swear I will never, ever do that once the baby's born.

Cakecottage - haha yeah that would be so funny! I wish I had the balls to do something like that, as it is I just smile and nod. I'm too polite for my own good!

Still no sign of Snuffles. I'm really worried about her. CC, if you read this I'm thinking of you too!

AFM, had a heartwarming moment with OH last night as he was rubbing my belly and I realised he was actually asleep! Bless him. It makes me so happy as I was always the one pushing to move our TTC date up so worried I was happier about our little accident than he was :cloud9:


----------



## NurseSooz

JO - I've been told by so many to go by your own experience and not others. I think some women LOVE to scare-monger - I'm really not sure why but I think it's sometimes I power-trippy thing. "THIS COULD HAPPEN TO YOU...ARE YOU SCARED!!". There are SO many positive stories out there it's just that women lap up all the horrific ones. I've seen lots of lovely births and lots of women with newborns delighted by their birth experiences. A lot of it is also about expectation too I guess. Your story about your OH is SOOOO cute...nearly had a wee teary moment!

Kismet - That's so weird about paracetamol - I thought it was a worldwide bog-standard painkiller! Good luck for this cycle.

Luvbug - I think you guys call thrush a "yeast infection"? I'm assuming you call it that when it's in your mouth as well (like mine) and not just when it's in your muff :haha:

Cake - Have you tried methol steaming? I swear by it when my sinuses are hellish. Even sitting in a steamy shower can do a good job.


----------



## CakeCottage

I tried a bit of Olbas oil in a bowl of boiled water with a towel over my head yesterday... It seemed to ease the blocked-ness but the headache was still there! Seems to be a bit better today... Thanks for your suggestions though hunni  x


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## NurseSooz

Where's Snuffles....:nope: it's worrying.


----------



## BabyBean14

NurseSooz said:


> Where's Snuffles....:nope: it's worrying.

Agreed! :nope:


----------



## Banana2012

Cake, lots of get well thoughts coming your way :hugs: I've finally caught the cold that's been doing the rounds at school, so can definitely sympathise! This is my first cold where I can't use Lemsip, so hoping it won't be too bad!

Kismet, hope you've recovered from your busy day :hugs: How are you feeling now?

Jo4nn4, that really is too cute, bless your lovely hubby! My OH was the same before I got my BFP, so is extra lovely to see him become all attached now!

Sending lots of thoughts and hugs to those who haven't been around for a while :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Cake- hopefully you feel better soon! And your OH!

Sooz- haha at first when you said yeast infection I was like umm... that's not in your mouth haha, but as I kept reading it made sense!

I'm friends with snuffles on facebook, she has been posting a little, I was thinking about writing her but I didn't want to over step any boundries. But I thought I'd let you know that she is posting! So at least she's alive! Nothing about baby though! 

:hugs: to you ladies who are MIA!


----------



## Snuffles

Sorry I've been MIA ladies, I wanted to take some time away from the internet because I knew I'd be tempted to google things that would probably give me scary answers so I took some time off to focus on me. I'm still bleeding a little, but nearly as bad as before it mainly is brown and comes and goes so I should be fine. Thank you all for caring so much about me.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Glad to hear you're safe and sound Snuffles, we were worried :hugs:

Kismet, sorry to hear you're feeling anxious :nope: Hope you managed a nap and feel a bit calmer?

AFM, just had a bacon sandwich in bed and not feeling horrendously sick, woo hoo! I felt much better this morning than everyday this week, I guess because I could get a bit more sleep and get up in my own time. If only I wasn't a teacher who has to be up at 6am every weekday morning! But nice to have at least a morning where I feel a bit better. Hubby's on a stag do this weekend, so just going to get lots of rest and take it easy. 

What are the rest of you up to this weekend? Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Aw I'm so glad to hear everything's OK Snuffles. We were getting worried about you! I totally understand why you needed a break though :hugs:

Banana - yay, no sickyness!! That's fantastic news. Hope you get chance to do lots of sleeping and eating this weekend :haha:

I plan on doing sod all this weekend, one of our friends is staying but he's OH's friend really. They've been friends since they were about 11 and when they get together seem to regress back to that age so I just leave them to it! The weather's horrible here so I plan on snuggling up and watching some films. OH bought me a stack of Disney blu rays off Amazon as they were buy one get one free :D


----------



## annaki

Glad to see your ok Snuffles 

We have a weekend of decorating! Its my 12 week mark tomorrow. Scan on Thursday, then we can finally tell the world our good news.

Decided to tell in person our mum and dads first, then bros and sisters then call/text close friends. Will do a Facebook announcement on the Friday when all our loved ones know.

For people that have already spread the good news, how did you do it?


----------



## Banana2012

Eeek Annaki, 12 weeks already :happydance: You must be so excited to tell everyone!

Jo4nn4, your day sounds perfect :thumbup: I've spent the day so far having a Downton Abbey marathon on Lovefilm, watching the very first episodes again. I may also have managed to squeeze a little nap in there somewhere...:blush:


----------



## Trying2012

Annaki - 12 weeks already :happydance:

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. I have had a lovely brunch then went for a walk with DH and the doggy for 1.5, back for some home made soup and now chilling and catching up on here.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Glad to hear all of you are doing well!

Banana- glad you're feeling better today... hopefully it'll be a new trend!

Annaki- That's super exciting that you're going to tell people! I can't wait to hear about it! 

Jo- your weekend sounds nice and fun and relaxed!

Trying- Sounds like you've had a wonderful day too! I love going on walks. Always wish I had a dog. We have two cats and I love them to pieces. I just wish we had a dog to take on walks haha. I always tell my kitties when we leave for a walk "if you were a dog I'd take you along" haha. I love my kitties though and wouldn't trade them for anything!

I have no real set plans this weekend. I am going to work on making some cupcake picks for when we tell our families. So that will keep me busy for a little bit. 

Then going to get a hair cut haha. I LOVE hair cuts. 

Other then that just relaxing probably napping a little and cleaning. Weekends are usually really laid back for me unless we have plans to go back home... then it gets crazy busy lol.


----------



## Snuffles

Glad to see that everyone is doing so well :)

AFM: Well the bleeding(FX'D) has stopped and hopefully won't come back. It's odd because it was exactly the same length my AF is. Hmmm maybe my body was trying to have a period. I'll have to talk to my doctor about that on Friday. Ah appoinment next week finally!!!! Feels like it has taken forever. I've noticed that I'm not peeing as frequently and that my nipples don't hurt that bad anymore, that's normal right? I'm so tired and my back hurts, but otherwise good.

How is everyone?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Everyone's weekends are sounding great :thumbup:

Snuffles, glad the bleeding has tailed off :hugs:

Unfortunately my day hasn't been as nausea free as hoped, but I've managed to still eat a fair bit (even if it is all white/beige and not particularly nutritious!) and get some fluid into me. I'm finding fizzy or hot drinks easier to cope with (spent the day drinking hot chocolate and sparkling grape and elderfower), whereas water is horrendous - it took me an hour and a half to finish a glass of water this morning, not pleasant at all! I know I should be drinking water, but I figure it's better to get more of other fluids in than barely manage any water at all? What do you girls think?


----------



## BabyBean14

Banana: I'm sorry MS is bugging you more today. :hugs: Can you manage sparkling water? Perhaps that would have most of the benefits of plain water without the gag factor.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles... I know my sore bbs hurt on and off. Now they barely hurt unless they are pushed. But finally taking my bra off doesn't make me cringe! I'm excited for your appointment on the 5th! 

Banana- I asked the doctor about the water thing because I know I should be drinking way more than I am and she said it will come with time. But I do agree with what kismet said on the sparkling water... here we have all different flavors. Or we also have mixes that you can add to your water- there are sugar free and no calorie ones as well.


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhh, good advice on the sparkling water you two - not sure why I didn't think of that! Think I will have to get flavoured as I'm not a plain sparkling water fan, but at least it's closer to water! Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## annaki

Hello all,

Unable to get the code for the fruit size ticker so keep looking at yours and today I am a plum!

Hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Banana2012

Happy plum day, Annaki! 12 weeks, woo hoo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

:happydance: happy plum day annaki :happydance:


----------



## BabyBean14

Happy plum day! I really didn't get how fun the fruit ticker is until I joined the scardicats. :D


----------



## Banana2012

I'm a blueberry :thumbup: In less exciting news, I vomited for the first time last night :nope:


----------



## Trying2012

Ohh I misse it! 

Happy plum day Annaki and happy blueberry day Banana :happydance: 

Sorry to hear you were sick Banana :(


----------



## CakeCottage

Happy plum day for yesterday Annaki!!!
Happy blueberry day Banana!!!!
I want a little fruit ha!!


----------



## J04NN4

Hello ladies, hope you had a fab weekend!

Annaki - yay happy plum day! I bet you can't wait to tell everyone. We didn't do anything special or have anything planned, I just sort of waited for something to come up so I could get it into conversation haha. I felt surprisingly awkward! I told my parents on my birthday and they'd got me a really slushy card (most unlike them) which said something about the adventure of having a child. I said 'On that note, we've got a bit of news...' and then just blurted it out! With MIL we Skyped her for the first time and said 'We thought you ought to get your head round Skype so you can see this grandchild that's on the way'. It took aaaages for her to get it :dohh: Then I just phoned round everyone else after our 12 week scan; we'd just moved house so I made out I was just getting in touch to say it had all gone well and stuff and took them rather by surprise :haha: Keep us updated!

Banana - Yay Blueberry day! Less exciting news about the puking though :hugs: I've lived on flavoured fizzy water the whole time I've been pregnant. I don't drink plain water at all and the midwife says that's fine. I like Sainsbury's lemon and lime flavour and it's 4 bottles for £2 or something. 

Trying - your weekend sounds lovely! I want a doggy sooooo bad. What have you got?

Luvbug - I can't wait to see the results of your crafty weekend!

Snuffles - not long 'til your appointment now - I'm glad things are looking better :hugs:

Kismet and Cake - yep the fruit ticker is so much more exciting than I'd anticipated too. You'll have your little apple seeds on the way soon too, I'm sure of it :D

AFM - I'm a squash! I was a bloody eggplant for 3 weeks so really excited to change. Also now it's October I will officially be full term and baby could well arrive *next month*. Eeeek! I know it's unlikely but I arrived at 37 weeks and at least when it comes to planning/buying stuff you have to assume that's when it'll all happen. I absolutely can't wait. According to my book baby is around 3lb now which I find particularly reassuring - I have twin cousins who were born a couple of years ago slightly premature at just over 3lb each and they were absolutely fine - no problems whatsoever - so 3lb has been like a goal in my head for that reason. I'm so excited!


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh Jo I hope so!! X


----------



## annaki

Jo4nn4...I'm a little scared about telling people! I don't know why! )) Congrats on pumpkin upgrade! Xx

Does anyone know if I can get my Haagen Daaz ice cream I have just treated myself to? The ingredients state egg yolk :-s


----------



## J04NN4

Yes it's fine, mass produced ice cream uses pasteurized egg yolk. I had the exact same situation with some Ben and Jerry's and did a bit of research as I just refused to believe B&J was unsuitable for pregnant women :haha:

Edit: We were nervous too, particularly my OH about telling my dad. He had no reason to be but he said there's just something about telling a man you've impregnated his daughter that is inherently terrifying :rofl:


----------



## misshastings

Hello my name is Emma and we are officially TTC as of today :)

I am over the moon and so excited though technically we have to wait for AF on the 2nd/3rd before we can do any TTC but it won't be long now :)

This will be our first baby, we don't mind what gender baby is as long as they are healthy :)

I hope you have room for one more Scardicat though i'm sure most of you have had your BFP. I am desperate to get mine before Christmas preferably :) I can't wait any more!

Emma x


----------



## annaki

Congrats Emma!

It is such a lovely time TTC. Welcome to the group.quite a few of us are still invading this TTC forum even though we have our BFPs as everyone is so friendly.

Are you in the UK?


----------



## Snuffles

Four more days til my appointment, and I get a new fruit yay!:happydance:


----------



## Banana2012

Welcome Emma :flower: Lots of :dust: coming your way!

Jo4nn4, yay for the squash finally making its appearance :happydance:

Snuffles, not long to go! :thumbup:

No more vomiting for me since last night, but lots of near misses at school today :wacko: I got hubby to buy a load of gaviscon tablets for me today, as I have a feeling the problem is a mixture of acid reflux and nausea, so hopefully they'll make a bit of a difference. Dreading getting through this week at school though, especially as we have a Harvest service at the church to sit through - not an easy place to run out and spew if I need to! :haha: Ah, the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## misshastings

Hi yep i'm from the UK about half hour from London :)

I am really so excited and after having a quick browse through these pages you all seem so lovely! I can see why people don't leave! xx


----------



## annaki

So glad you said that bout the Haagen Daz as I have ate the full tub! 

Banana..haven't suffered with much m/s so don't know what to suggest but I hope it settles as your pregnancy progresses. One thing I have found is that I have to really fancy something. And some days I have gone without having evening meal if I haven't fancied anything. Yesterday I did go to bed early and snuggled up watching the X factor with 4 ice pops. Haha. I have a thing for the blue ones...and strawberry milk seems to be a favourite at the minute!


----------



## annaki

I am going to be the size of a house if I carry on! Surprisingly, I have lost 2lb! Must be the lack of beer and cider! Strangely I haven't missed this one bit. Im not an alcoholic by any means, but did like my drink!


----------



## Banana2012

Haha, good work on the Haagen Dazs, Annaki :haha: Baby obviously needs it to help him or her grow :haha: Just think of all that calcium!

I know what you mean about not really fancying anything. The problem I'm having is that I get really acidy and nauseous if I don't eat...but then feel the same when I do! Feel like I really can't win. Like you say though, hopefully this stage will be short lived!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- so sorry that you're not feeling well. I luckly haven't had much MS fx'd haha. BUt they say to not let your stomach get completely empty because that makes it worse. I noticed a couple weeks into it, if I did let my stomach go completely empty I'd feel super sick. 

Emma- Welcome :wave: 
Lots of :dust: going your way. I think we have a pretty lovely bunch here and there's always room for new scardicats!

Jo- Yay for changing! I knew that there wasn't enough fruit on that little ticker for it to change each week. SO now I know when I get to egg plant- I don't change for 3 weeks! boo haha. I pretty much log on here each Friday morning before work just to see what fruit baby is! 

Kismet- oooohhhhh fx'd for you! I really hope you get your bfp soon!

annaki- I almost freaked when I read about egg haha. I can't give up ice cream or frozen yogurt haha. I just can't. 

Snuffles- yay for your appointment!

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## J04NN4

Welcome Emma! Of course there's room for another Scardicat, the more the merrier. Everyone here is lovely and I've made some really good friends. Yes a lot of us already have our bfps but have stuck around gatecrashing as we like it here :haha: Good luck and lots of :dust: to you!

Snuffles - yay new fruit day soon! Is it a blueberry next?

Banana - yuck, I hope you feel better soon. Gaviscon has been an absolute lifesaver for me, I get it prescribed. I'm in Scotland though so get my prescriptions for free, so it might be cheaper for you to just buy it. I have multiple bottles so I can keep one in the house, one in the car, one in my handbag... :dohh:

Annaki - mmmm, a whole tub of Haagen Daz! I got in a massive strop with OH the other day for eating my Ben and Jerry's even though I had another tub. I wanted *all* of it :haha:

Kismet - how odd! I think it certainly wouldn't do any harm to start the OPKs now. 

Luvbug - I know, I only have another 2 fruits after this for the whole of the rest of my pregnancy :( I loved it changing over on a Sunday. You have lots of excitement before then though!

AFM - baby is bigger and wrigglier than ever! It's been moving non stop lately and is starting to get to the stage where it's too big for lots of big kicks and I'm feeling more rolls and wriggles. Yesterday it stuck a foot out and I could push it back in. It did it a few times after so I wonder if it was playing or getting annoyed with me moving it from its comfy spot? :haha: I can't wait for you ladies to start feeling your babies move, it's the most amazing experience of my life so far. For those of you who are a bit further on you'll probably only be waiting a few weeks! I felt my first flutters at around 14 weeks but wasn't 100% sure they were baby until a couple of weeks after that.


----------



## J04NN4

Also Sooz, you haven't been around since your scare/scan, are you OK?

CC and Mojo too, not seen you in a while, if you're lurking :hugs: to you.


----------



## CakeCottage

Morning ladies 
Welcome Emma 
Hope everyone is ok?

Banana I forgot if your in the UK? If you are you get free prescriptions if you have your maternity exemption card so get to that GP ASAP!! :rofl:

Aww luvbug, 2 more fruits and you have a baba!!!

Afm: I'm feeling pretty lousy today!! I'm not ill, just feel fed up and frustrated!! TTC is just too hard!! X


----------



## J04NN4

Oh yeah, I forgot everyone gets free prescriptions when they're pregnant :dohh: I got an exemption card but it's free in Scotland anyway so I don't know why they bother :shrug:

:hugs: to you cake, I hope you feel better soon. Not long 'til testing this month!


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks Mrs.L, I'm not feeling overly confident this month at all!! Xx


----------



## annaki

Fx'd for you Cake and all you other TTC-ers! We are due another BFP very soon x


----------



## annaki

Jo4nn4...You felt the baby at 14 weeks? Wow that's early isn't it. Was telling Hubs we wouldnt feel it until 20 odd weeks. Is it a bit freaky? I'm sure it's lovely, but is it not weird feeling at all?


----------



## J04NN4

I definitely wasn't sure it was baby then! Only in hindsight do I know it was haha. It kinda felt like wind to begin with and didn't happen very often. I wasn't sure I was feeling it until about 16 weeks and not long after that I started getting kicks too. My midwife asked me at my 16 week appointment if I'd felt it yet and didn't seem surprised at all when I said yes - it was earlier than I was expecting too, particularly as I'm not exactly slim. OH felt it from the outside the night of my 20 week scan at 20+2 and I've had movement every day since around then. I started being able to see it (a bit) from the outside at around 23 weeks but it's unmistakeable now. You can see it through my top/at a reasonable distance, it's embarrassing when I'm out and my belly's just jiggling of it's own accord!

It's surprisingly unweird actually and you just sort of go with the flow. It becomes normal very quickly. I did think it would freak me out a bit but it didn't at all! It's lovely and I really feel like I'm bonding with baby - particularly now it pushes against me or responds to me prodding and poking. It's surprising how much you feel like you know it or it has its own little personality. Obviously I knew/imagined I would love my unborn baby but I didn't anticipate this feeling like I 'know' it, if that makes sense?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## J04NN4

Kismet - not a weird question at all! They've certainly been a bit uncomfortable at times and I'm anticipating that getting worse as baby gets even bigger and turns head down so I get it full force in the ribs. I've had rib kicks a few times so far but not much as it still moves around quite a lot. I had one night where it seemed determined to burrow right into my spine and was resting right on my sciatic nerve which was pretty uncomfortable - it's getting quite heavy now. The worst thing at the moment though is that I don't dare let myself need a wee *too* much as one swift kick to the bladder when I need to go anyway is enough to make me pee myself :dohh: :haha:

FX for you having a nice long LP again this month!


----------



## Snuffles

Jo, yup I get to be a blueberry next :D. I can't wait to feel the baby kick, I bet it's just so amazing.

Kismet: FX'D you get another long LP.

Rach: Keeping the hope alive for you:flower:

AFM: I feel absolutely terrible, nausea sucks. I have a feeling I'll feel like absolute crap at my interview tomorrow. On the plus side three more days til my appointment :happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo lovely girls!

I've been here reading all your stories - I've just been taking a time-out. Since I had that big bleed I've felt pretty traumatised. It was so frightening that I still get scared at times. I guess I'm the chronic-spotter and need to accept it. I've spent some time reassuring other women who are spotting in v early weeks like I was. First trimester has not been fun for me. I'm feeling pretty sick and I didn't think it was humanly possible to be this tired :cry: 2 weeks tomorrow until my 12 week scan (I'll be 12+4).

For those of you who are preggers and feeling lousy - :hugs: try and think of it as temporary and a good sign of your body working hard. Annaki and Luvbug - you guys are nearly out the evil 1st trim! Lucky girls! Banana and snuffles, hang in there, i know how slow time will be going for you. 

Jo- I love reading your posts! It's like "what's to come"! Sounds like a lovely time - it's something only you and your wee one wil only ever experience. A very special time to share. It's funny but it's one thing my SIL said she missed after she gave birth to my niece. She loved the special connection that only she and baby had. Enjoy every moment. So chuffed for you and your tinsel/holly/Santa baby!

All you egg-brewers - how's your cycles going? Having been hoping so much to see some new BFPs! I'm always rooting for you all! Stay strong and I hope you're not feeling under too much strain with it all. Welcome Emma - the Scardicats always welcome newbies! 

Baby and sticky dust to all my awesome Scardicat buddies :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

No, OH doens't get paid til Friday so I'm just dealing with it.


----------



## BabyBean14

Snuffles said:


> No, OH doens't get paid til Friday so I'm just dealing with it.

:(


----------



## NurseSooz

Good luck for this cycle Kis' and Thankyou for being so lovely :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

JO- I just love reading your posts haha. LIke sooz said it's like getting a heads up on what is to come! I tend to hold my pee too long too so I need to kick that habit real quick haha... I don't need to be peeing myself!

Sooz- sorry you're having a rough time. YOu only have a couple more weeks left of your first tri too! Hopefully it'll get better. I too didn't know it was possible to be this tired. I literally don't want to do anything. I could probably sleep all day every day! But like you said, it's our bodies doing it's work!

Banana and snuffles- I'm sorry you two aren't feeling well! I hope the MS goes away soon! Sounds like no fun! 

Kismet- That's right.. sorry, it's hard to keep up with everyone sometimes! Are you feeling good emotionally though?! I know last month was hard, so just want to make sure you're doing ok :hugs:

Hope you all are doing wonderfully- and hope those of you we haven't seen for a little while are doing ok! :hugs: and :dust: to all! 

AFM I have almost finished my cupcake picks. I need to get some of them in the mail tomorrow to my brother.... oh gosh it's getting so close to telling everyone. 
I am REALLY missing cookie dough and subway. Like REALLY REALLY badly haha.


----------



## Snuffles

I want cookie dough and subway om nom nom nom


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Trying2012

Sooz - big big :hugs: really sorry to hear you are having such a rough time, am willing away the next couple of weeks for you to your scan and getting out of the first tri.

Jo - love your stories! They always make me laugh when reading them and really help to prepare for what is to come.


Snuffles - sorry to hear MS has gotten you. :(

Luvbug - glad to hear your picks are nearly done, it will be so exciting for you to do your big reveal!

Kismet - glad you are coping well with not ttc this month.

Banana - hope you are doing okay and managing the MS as best you can at work.

Mojo - Hope you are doing okay?

CC - You too!

Cakecottage - How are you doing?

Annaki - time seems to be flying past for you, can't believe you are 12weeks + already :)

Misshastings - Hope you are enjoying the scardicats!

Now reallly really hope I haven't missed anyone, if I have sorry and big big :hugs:

AFM - My clearblue monitor gave me a high this morning so looks like ovulation on the way, OPK slowly changing colour so we are ready to roll again this month. Have been :sex: eod since CD8 and actually for once have a really good feeling for this month :dust: maybe thats just because I want it so much though!


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm ok thanks Trying, just want test day to hurry up! Not feeling too positive about this cycle at all so just want to get it over with! Hope you are doing good?

Luvbug I'd love to see your picks  bet you can't wait to reveal all!!

Mmm I could do go for some cookie dough right now, might ask my mum to bring me done back when she goes to San Francisco next week! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## J04NN4

Snuffles - good luck with your interview today! I hope you don't feel too yucky. 

Sooz - Oh sweetheart so many :hugs: to you. I can't imagine how hard it's been. I found first tri traumatic enough and was lucky enough to not have any bleeding at all. I don't think it's publicised enough just how many women experience some sort of bleeding in first tri. My midwife seemed surprised I hadn't even had any spotting - I couldn't believe it was that common - but now I know tonnes of women who've had bleeds of various magnitudes and all has been well. I feel like we're trained to believe bleeding = it's all over when it seems that in many (most?) cases that's just not true so it causes so much unnecessary pain. Sorry went off on a bit of a rant there! I really hope the next few weeks fly by for you and the rest of your pregnancy is much easier. Have you told anyone yet or are you waiting 'til your scan?

Kismet - I hope everything is totally text book for you this month. Even if you're not officially TTC this time you deserve a lot less confusion! FX your nice long LP continues and then next month you're all refreshed and stress free and *boom* - you make a baby!

Luvbug - yaaaay, sharing the news! I bet you can't wait. We can't get cookie dough basically anywhere in this country anyway other than in ice cream and that's fine haha. Why can't you eat Subway?

Trying - woop woop! :sex::sex::sex:!

Cake - what makes you not feel positive this month, anything in particular?

AFM - totally OT but having a really shitty day - a good and very old friend of mine is in hospital in an induced coma having been stabbed. Details are sketchy at the moment but it's not looking good. I was talking to him on Facebook a few hours before it happened and just can't believe it! Not to make it all me, me, me but I've never been in a situation anything like this before. I can't think about anything else and I'm so far away since we moved. Feeling a little helpless and a lot distracted. It's just crazy.


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm just feeling like my AF is going to come any minute! That along with me and OH both being ill around ovulation! I'm just feeling pretty lousy with TTC at the moment! I just want a child :-( (I know that why we're all here but I'm just feeling so down about it all) xx


----------



## Snuffles

:hugs: Rach


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks snuffles x


----------



## Trying2012

CakeCottage said:


> I'm just feeling like my AF is going to come any minute! That along with me and OH both being ill around ovulation! I'm just feeling pretty lousy with TTC at the moment! I just want a child :-( (I know that why we're all here but I'm just feeling so down about it all) xx

Big big :hugs: xx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Jo- they say to stay away from lunch meat when you're pregnant because of the preservatives they use. Cold lunch meat that is. They say you can have piping hot lunch meat. So I guess I could have subway still because there are some sandwiches there with other stuff but I don't eat those haha. I like a turkey one or the italian one... cold lunch meat= no subway for Ashley :-(
DH told me that we can look for a cookie dough recipe without eggs so I can eat it haha. 

Snuffles and banana and cake- hope you're all feeling better! 

Cake and trying- fingers crossed for you!!! I really hope you get your bfp soon! 

You too kismet- when you decide to try again- I'm sure taking a month off has been wonderful just to not have to think about it! And to have sex whenever you want just because! 

And I hope those quiet scardicats are doing ok! We'd love to hear from you guys soon! 

Gosh I just love all you ladies! You're all wonderful!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Ok, question for you ladies..... My gag reflexes have been terrible while being pregnant. Brushing my teeth sucks, smells get to me way more. WHY?!?!?!?! It's driving me nuts haha.


----------



## Trying2012

^^ I've heard thats quite common in pregnancy certainly the hightened sense of smell!

AFM - tmi alert but have had loads of ewcm this morning :happydance: Cbfm is still on high so am thinking ovulation in the next few days :happydance:


----------



## annaki

Just been for our first scan and oh my I AM IN LOVE! Baby is so cute even now!!!!

Was sooooo amazing!!! he/she were moving around and at one point appeared to sneeze! Was soooo brilliant!!! xxx


----------



## Trying2012

annaki said:


> Just been for our first scan and oh my I AM IN LOVE! Baby is so cute even now!!!!
> 
> Was sooooo amazing!!! he/she were moving around and at one point appeared to sneeze! Was soooo brilliant!!! xxx

Awwwwwwww :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Annaki: Oh that is too cute:kiss:

Trying: Wooooo EWCM!!!!!

Kismet: I hope you get to see baby Ryan today

AFM: Just waiting for Toys R Us to call me back and woooo appointment tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J04NN4

Cake - sorry to hear you're feeling down! :hugs: to you and lots of :dust: for this cycle!

Kismet - I'm doing fine, thanks very much for your thoughts, it's just hard. It's made me feel really homesick as we only recently moved 600 miles from home and whilst I'm very happy here, well I just feel a bit helpless. Not that there's anything I could do to help. There's been no progress, he's no better but no worse so not sure if that's good or bad :shrug:

Luvbug - That's so weird, that's not a recommendation here. I wonder if they use different stuff or if they're just more cautious where you are? Also yeah the gag reflex/sense of smell thing is yet another unpleasant but totally normal pregnancy symptom. My sense of smell is still crazy strong and it's horrible! I can smell food in our house days after I've cooked it and it makes me feel like it must be dirty!

Annaki - Aw that's such lovely news. I'm so glad it all went well for you. It's so nerve wracking/exciting/weird isn't it?! Ours was yawning the whole time and both scans I've had they've had to send me away for a sugary drink and a walk as it wouldn't get in the right position. Naughty baby!

Snuffles - Ah that's come round quick! Maybe not for you though I guess :haha:

AFM - Not much to report. Spent the day sorting in baby's room so now all of our crud is somewhere else and it's only baby's things in there - albeit still in boxes and needing lots of work. Car seat also arrived today and it looks scary complicated. Might leave that one to hubby :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

Yeah it came quick after 2 1/2 weeks of waiting lol ugh so long.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

Have a lovely weekend kismet xx


----------



## Trying2012

Big hugs for your friend Kismet :hugs: 

Have a lovely thanksgiving weekend xx


----------



## Banana2012

Sorry for not posting for a while girls, been feeling pretty awful and it was a bit of a struggle to get through the week at work so just been pretty much collapsing on the sofa once I get home! Morning sickness has been horrid, I feel nauseous all day, from the second I wake up, then vomit every night before I go to bed - lovely! Keep trying to remind myself it's all for a good cause but I really am so fed up right now. 

Sooz, can completely sympathise with how you're feeling, first trimester sucks :nope: But it WILL get better, and you're only a week away from second tri :hugs:

Cake, sorry to hear you're feeling crappy, big hugs and lots of dust coming your way :hugs:

Jo4nn4, what horrid news about your friend :nope: Sending lots of positive thoughts your way, I really hope you get some good news soon :hugs:

Trying, hope the BDing is going well! I have everything crossed for you! :hugs:

Kismet, enjoy Thanksgiving!

Luvbug, when do you plan on telling them? It all sounds so exciting! :happydance:

Annaki, ahhhh, how lovely! So pleased to hear everything went so well! :hugs:

Snuffles, any news about the job yet? Fingers crossed! 

I hope I've not forgotten to reply to anyone, but :hugs: if so - it's not intentional!


----------



## Banana2012

Forgot to add that I had my midwife booking appointment yesterday, so all systems are go! It made it all feel much more real!


----------



## Snuffles

Well ladies it appears that I've either had a miscarriage or have an ectopic pregnancy. If you want to read more it's in my journal:cry:


----------



## BabyBean14

Snuffles said:


> Well ladies it appears that I've either had a miscarriage or have an ectopic pregnancy. If you want to read more it's in my journal:cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so, so sorry, Snuffles!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

So many hugs coming your way Snuffles, I'm so sorry lovely lady :nope: Crossing my fingers that you don't need surgery or anything, please keep us updated :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

Well the doctor thinks what happened is that the pregnancy started out in my tube, but the baby died and they think that's why I was bleeding. They want me to go to the hospital to make sure that the levels are going down and if so we're fine and if not, we have to discuss removal options.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Kismet- Have a lovely weekend dear!

Banana- We're going to tell them next weekend. I want to wait until after my doctors appointment on Monday. ANd we're going back home next weekend to celebrate my DH's and FIL's birthdays. 

Aw Snuffles :hugs: again. 

Jo- ya, I can't eat lunch meat or hot dogs. I'm alright with no hot dogs, but the lunch meat is really hard haha. Ya, my gag reflex is pretty bad right now. I've never had a bad gag reflex, until now! And my sense of smell is way up too haha.

Aw Annaki it's such an amazing thing huh!!! 

Trying- I'm cheering for you dear!!!!

Hope all you ladies are doing good


----------



## Trying2012

Sniffles - been over on your journal but just wanted to give you :hugs: here too. Xx 

Banana - sorry to hear you are having such a rough time. Fxd that the MS doesn't last too long xx


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks for the :hugs: banana  hope the MS doesn't last too long :-(

Aww snuffles :hugs: to you too, thinking of you!!

Luvbug, hope your appt goes well on Monday 

ATM: temps were still high this morning, AF is due today though?? I tested with FMU but nothing!! Bah!! 
X


----------



## NurseSooz

I wrote a really long post but it didn't post :cry:
In summary(!)

Snuffles - I posted in your journal but we'll always be here for you as your Scardicat buddies.

Cake - test tomorrow and keep positive! I had a v faint at 11dpo!
Trying - Eep! I'm rooting for you this cycle!
Banana - sorry you're feeling so lame. I totally relate and you just want to cry with how crap you feel.
Kismet - happy thanksgiving!! Hope you have a lovely big turkey!
Jo - hope you're ok - you had a traumatic time :hugs:


More bleeds for me which come and go. Trying to just get on with it and not let it effect me. Hugs girlies xxx


----------



## J04NN4

Kismet - no way we can get home unfortunately. I can't drive that sort of distance on my own as I'm too fat to fit behind the wheel safely now and we can't both afford the time off work. I can't fly alone as it's two hours to the airport here and then two hours from the airport to home at the other end so I'd be stuck there too. I knew there were drawbacks to moving so remote, I just didn't anticipate anything like this! It's made me feel a little better though that the family have had to appeal for family only visitors as he's been inundated and the intensive care doctors are getting frustrated - so he's obviously very well loved and looked after!

Banana - sorry you're feeling so crappy! I don't know how you ladies have managed having to actually go out to work every day, it was bad enough whilst working from home :haha:

Snuffles - so many :hugs: to you. Will pop over to your journal next.

Luvbug - I can't wait to hear your announcement story!

Cake - :hugs:, I have my FX for you!

Sooz - Argh I'm sorry you're still bleeding on and off. I really hope it stops soon and your scan can put your mind at ease. You obviously have a determined little bean in there, I'm sure it'll be fine :hugs:

AFM - bought a Santa's elf costume for baby yesterday! Now I just hope I don't go mega overdue and it actually arrives in time to wear it. If not then I'll suppose I'll just have to have a January elf, right? :haha:


----------



## Trying2012

Sooz sorry to hear about the bleeding on and off, hopefully its the same thing that they found at the last scan and nothing for you to overly worry about. When is your 12 week scan?

Jo- The outfit sounds ace :) I hope he/she arrives in time and you share that photo!


----------



## CakeCottage

Just tested with a FRER... Stark white test :-( booo!! X


----------



## Trying2012

CakeCottage said:


> Just tested with a FRER... Stark white test :-( booo!! X

:cry: when is AF due Cake? Getting confused with your tickers!


----------



## CakeCottage

AF is due today, im 10 dpo. I usually have a 28 day cycle, O on CD 18 and have a 10 day luteal phase... My temps are still high though? X


----------



## Trying2012

Temps still higher than cross hairs will normally mean that Af won't arrive today at least. Have they dropped at all?


----------



## CakeCottage

Nope, not even a little bit :-/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Trying2012

Ohhh looks good! Not even a small drop yet, keeping everything crossed it stays up there and that bfp is brewing :dust:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Cake- my fingers are crossed for you!!!

Sooz- gah those darn bleeds! I hope they stop soon! When is your scan?

Jo- that elf outfit sounds so cute! Make sure you have a nice little chat with baby to let it know you bought it something nice to wear for Christmas :haha:


----------



## Trying2012

Cake - how are your temps looking today?

AFM - We have both a positive opk and peak on the cbfm today.... bring it on!! Please send all your positive thoughts and :dust: my way for a first wedding anniversary BFP :)


----------



## Banana2012

Trying, so much :dust: coming your way lovely lady :hugs:

Luvbug, eek, scan tomorrow! So excited for you!

Sooz, keep going lovely, that 12 week mark is so close :hugs:

Cake, any sign of AF?

Jo4nn4, outfit sounds adorable! Such a lovely time of year to be due :thumbup:

Snuffles, glad to hear things went well at your appointment (I am reading journals, just can't manage to post in them often enough so will stick here instead!). Also glad to hear OH is looking after you. Take care and rest up sweetie :hugs:

AFM, survived a weekend of having friends to stay - exhausted now but was nice to see them. Managed a bit more food, but I was the same last weekend and then struggled in the week, so will just have to wait and see. I think being better rested at the weekend helps, and having more time to relax and do things at my own pace. Early scan next weekend - eek! Excited but nervous.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## annaki

Hello all,

Been lurking for a couple of days while I have been on cloud 9 :-D. Finally told my family and friends and had a massive response of well wishes and congratulations :-D. So good to get our good news out there, and to not have to pretend :-D. I have another antenatal appointment with the midwife in a couple of weeks and then soon it will be 20 week scan :-D. Not got much of a bump ATM. Feel really well too (just the tiredness kicking in now and again). My ticker is actually wrong now (just by one day!). I am actually 13 + 1. We now have a peach on board!

Right, I am going to forget some people so apologies in advance!

Banana...When is your early scan? So excited for you! How far will you be along when you have it?

Trying...Sending lots and lots and lots of Baby Dust!!!

Luvbug...Is it scan day for you tomorrow?? How exciting!

Cake...Hopefully this is your month chick!! Xxx

Jo4nn4...Outfit sounds very cute! I am so tempted to buy things for baby but want to know if we are team pink or blue first!

CC...Hope you are alright xxxxx

Sooz...When is your next scan??

Kismet...Hope you have enjoyed thanks giving!!!

Snuffles...Massive hugs chick. Hope you are being well looked after xxxx

Mojo...Hope you are ok.


Xxx


----------



## NurseSooz

he fullsize version at: https://s1154.photobucket.com/album...9925339B_zps866666de.jpg&evt=user_media_share

Me at 11+1!

Trying - have LOADS of fun - we'll all be praying for you to catch that egg! Legs up after!

Kismet - how was thanksgiving? I wish we had something like that here. Sounds like awesome fun!

Banana - my nausea is settling - it's better than it was. I really recommend peppermint. I also found that sucking mints and brushing my teeth helped. Stick in there toots. Bet you're excited about your scan.

Annaki I'm so jealous!! You must be so so excited!! You should sing it from your rooftops! 

Snuffles - I keep thinking if you. You've been in my thoughts a lot. Hope you're getting loads if support from those around you.

Luvbug - get those scan pics up ASAP!

I just have to shrug-off the spotting as "normal" for my pregnancy. It never lasts but it's really spooky at the time. It's stops as soon as it starts. My booking scan is a week on Wednesday and it couldn't come sooner I'm telling you. I'm so close to my 12 week marker. I can't hide the fact that I'm actually a bit nervous about it. I have to be positive that everything was fine a few weeks ago.

Love to all xxx


----------



## mojo86

Good afternoon ladies!!!

Sooz - your bump is so cute! Sorry to hear about the spotting but im glad everything is ok!! What a worrying time for you but thankfully you will soon be in 2nd tri!! 

Snuffles - im so sorry for your loss hun big :hugs: I hope your OH is taking good care of you!

Trying - LOADS of :dust: I am praying this is your month!!! 

Annaki - how nice to be able to tell all your family! Such a special time!! Glad your feeling well  long may it last!! 

Banana - so sorry to hear you have been feeling so rough  I hope your feeling better very soon!! 

Jo4nn4  the elf outfit sounds soooo cute!!! I really hope your wee bubba arrives in time to wear it but I would do the same as you and make it a jan elf if he/she arrives late lol

CC  how are you hun? Hope your doing ok? :hugs:

Cake  hope this is your month!! Fingers XD!! :dust:

Sorry if I have missed anyone. I really didnt mean to! xx

AFM: well im back from my much needed holiday and with a little tan. As you know I have had a NTNP month and while we were away we hit the 2 year mark for TTC. I came back with positive thoughts and really hoping this coming month would be our month! However, when I arrived back on Friday I noticed AF was due but I didnt have any of the usual symptoms. To my complete disbelief I took a test this morning and it was :bfp:!! The first month in 2 years that I didnt track ovulation, use preseed, drank whilst on holiday and completely just forgot about ttc. Im still in shock I think. Thanks so much for all your encouraging words over the last few months  this thread really has brought me luck xxxxxxx


----------



## CakeCottage

Hope everyone is ok..?

Still waiting for AF, temps were still high this morning but bfn! 

Congrats mojo!

Sooz and Banana, hope you both feel better soon!

Snuffles, thinking of you!

Annaki, it must feel amazing to tell people your good news 

Joanna, the elf outfit sounds so cute!! Baby Xmas outfits are adorable !

Xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Congraaaaaaats Mojo!! You must be shocked/excited/surprised/ecstatic!!! You deserve it do much love!! Yeeeey for your poppyseed!! :hugs: you give lots if ladies so much hope!


----------



## Jaynie82

Congrats Mojo!!


----------



## J04NN4

Cake - FX for you, 10/11dpo is still quite early. Good luck!

Trying - Ahhh it's so exciting! I so hope you get your anniversary bfp!

Banana - I'm glad you had a lovely time with your friends. I know what you mean about visitors though, socialising is tiring! Particularly when you're trying to keep such a big secret I bet :haha:

Kismet - Have a wonderful Thanksgiving meal! So jealous!

Annaki - Aw that's so lovely. Had anyone guessed do you think? I'm so happy you've had such a lovely weekend!

Sooz - fab bump pic! I love your dress btw. I think you're coping so well with the spotting. I can't wait for you to have had your scan and get some reassurance. Will you be announcing after that? I seem to remember your mum already knows, is that right? I see from your ticker your wedding anniversary is coming up soon, anything exciting planned?

Mojo - Ahhhhhh HUGE congratulations! You must be over the moon! How funny when it's the first month you've NTNP. I'm so happy for you, you've waited long enough! :hugs:

AFM - I will definitely share baby elf pics when the time comes! In fact you probably won't be able to move for them :haha: We also have a hat that looks like a Christmas pudding. Poor kid! I've also posted my latest bump pic/progression on my journal if anyone fancies a nose (link in sig). I'm ginormous! I can't believe it's Monday already tomorrow - this weekend has gone far too quickly :(


----------



## Banana2012

Sooz and Jo4nn4, bumps are looking fab :thumbup:

Mojo, eeeeeek! Soooo happy for you lovely! :happydance::happydance: You deserve this so much, and so pleased the Scaredicats could bring you some luck :hugs:

Annaki, sounds like you've had such a lovely few days :thumbup: Must be so exciting! My scan is on Saturday, I'll be 8 weeks and 5 days - eeek! Can't wait to see our little one! Then my NHS one is booked for 12 weeks and 4 days, so won't be long to wait!

Cake, my fingers are still tightly crossed! :hugs:

Kismet, Happy Thanksgiving!

More vomming tonight,looks like my body is rebelling against this weekend - boo! Holding out for 10 or 11 weeks, as a lot of people seem to say it gets a bit better then - so 2 or 3 weeks to go hopefully!


----------



## Snuffles

I'm glad to see that everyone is doing so well:)

Mojo: Congratulations sweetie!:hugs:

AFM: Even though this miscarriage hasn't finished yet, I want to be pregnant again now. I feel guilty for thinking this because I know I should take more time to grieve my loss, but I just want to be pregnant again and hope the next baby will be my rainbow. God I feel so terrible for saying this and I know we should wait, but I just can't help it:(


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

Temps have taken a major nosedive by .5 and below my coverline so I guess the :witch: is on her way! X


----------



## Trying2012

Mojo :dance: :dance: :dance: congratulations!!!!!!! 

Sooz - lovely little bumpy appearing there :kiss: 

Cake - sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## annaki

Mojo! Yesssss!!! Well done chick. So pleased for you!!! Xxx


----------



## CakeCottage

Yep I was right, AF just arrived!! Boo hoo!!

I think this cycle I'm going to take the pressure off and not temp and just BD every other day when I know it's roughly O time!! I think I'm stressing myself out with questioning when my O date is etc? X


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- boo on being sick. I hope you're feeling better! But sounds like you had a wonderful weekend! I feel so tired after going to MIL's and we don't do much there, But since we've been keeping it a secret I don't want to just nap and nap all day haha.

Mojo- CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: that is sooooooo exciting!!!!!

Cake- boooo on AF showing!!!! BUT I have to say, we didn't temp or do any OPKs or anything. We decided to BD every other day for about a week and a half to two weeks. We started a week before I thought O was coming, and then continued a few days after O. And I enjoyed that way more than the every day BDing haha. 

Sooz- OMG your tiny little bump is so cute!!!!! I can't wait for your scan!

Annaki- How exciting for telling your family! I'm sure it feels like a huge weight has been lifted off your shoulders! That'll be this weekend for us! 

Jo- I didn't know you had a journal! I shall go check it out! 

Hope all you ladies celebrating Thanksgiving had a wonderful time! 

I hope I didn't forget anyone! If I did I'm sorry. 

AFM- I have my appointment today. I'm a little bummed that I don't get to see baby. But I'll get to hear the heartbeat. Which that's better than nothing. Then this weekend we will be telling our families. And sometime this week I will be telling work- just gotta make sure my boss is in a good mood when I do haha.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

I'm good, thanks for asking Kismet. I have to go up to the hospital again to have more blood drawn and talk to the doctor, so I'll update you ladies on that when I get back. I'll be leaving in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Banana2012

:hugs: Snuffles, and good luck for your appointment.

Cake, boo to that horrid witch. A stress free cycle sounds like just what the doctor ordered though :hugs:

Luvbug, hope your appointment goes/has gone well! 

Kismet, I say go back to bed and don't feel guilty! You've had a busy weekend!

I had to tell my head (boss) about being preggers today, partly because I felt so awful and partly because I was being asked to go to twilight training sessions this week after school which I knew would have completely finished me off. Her reaction was...pretty awful. Obviously she didn't say anything negative, she was just totally unenthusiastic and seemed really pissed off. I've only worked there a few months, so I know it's not ideal, but equally I don't think I should be made to feel so guilty for something which should be such a happy time. I had a good cry in the toilets at work, and am feeling really down in the dumps about the whole thing :nope:


----------



## J04NN4

Snuffles - I can totally understand that. If you feel ready and your body is healed, why not? I honestly believe I would have done the same thing if I'd lost this baby early on. Obviously this far along things would be different... But the way I see it I set out on this journey to have a baby - and I will keep going until I get one. I understand that some people need more time and maybe I'd be the same in that position but I totally get where you're coming from and you really shouldn't feel guilty for feeling that way. Don't let anyone else tell you how you should be handling this :hugs: Good luck at the doctor

Cake - sorry to hear AF arrived :( maybe it's worth having a bit more of a NTNP cycle, who knows? Different strokes for different folks and all that but I think it would be worth a try. Even if it doesn't result in a bfp if it means you have a less stressful month it might be good for you.

Luvbug - keep us updated! When do you next get to see baby? Your appointments are so different over there.

Kismet - thanks! I feel huge. I'm fine with the belly, it's just now that my hands and feet (and bits!) are starting to swell up that it's a bit weird. I'm glad you had a great weekend but sorry it went so quickly for you - but never mind, Christmas soon!

Banana - I'm sorry your boss didn't take things well. I know it's no help emotionally but at least she absolutely can't practically do anything about it. You're entitled to your maternity leave etc etc. And if she's a bitch to you about it other staff members will notice surely? :hugs:

AFM - forgot to book the car in for an MOT so currently car-less :dohh: it's booked in first thing tomorrow morning but that means I've been stuck at home all day. Oops! This baby brain is getting beyond a joke. I can't believe I thought it was a myth, I used to be the most organised person ever! Anyone else experiencing this or is it just me?!


----------



## Trying2012

Banana- really sorry to hear about your heads reaction :( I think in that profession they just worry about how they are going to get your class covered rather than be happy for you. I know my work will be the same and they have already started discussing how on earth they will cover my caseload when I go on maternity WTH???? :rofl:

Cake - really sorry to hear AF turned up :(

Snuffles - Hope you got on okay at the doctors :hugs:

Jo - sorry about the baby brain! :lol:

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- awww :hugs: so sorry your boss didn't take it well. That's exactly what I'm worried about with my boss. That's why I need to wait until she is in a really good mood and then jump at it so that it doesn't blow up. I think I'm more nervous to tell her than my mom... or maybe just as nervous haha. 

Snuffles- I agree with what JO said. And I saw on the May mummies to be on facebook ( I just haven't posted because I'm not due in May ) that you said they were putting you on birth control.... are you going to take it? I mean if you don't want to you guys could use protection or hang off on the bding for a little while. Just a thought. But if you want to take it then that works too!

JO- oh no baby brain haha. That sucks about being car-less though. 

Trying :wave:

I had my doctors appointment today
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Heard the heartbeat- it was 166. SOOOOOO IN LOVE!!! I feel so much better. I was really nervous and anxious about it. But I fell so much better.


----------



## Snuffles

Luvbug: Oh my gosh I totally thought you were due in May when I added you, guess I can't do math either lol I'm going to put off taking the birth control in case my levels are at zero, but if not I'll start them on Thursday if I do have to have the shot.

I'm just going to paste the update I put in my journal, as I'm too lazy to type a different version lol

I swear I live more at the hospitals and clinics lately then at home. Anywho, got my levels tested again and they're at 26:/ it's only dropped by 9 in two days when it was dropping 10 in a day. I spoke with the doctor and she said we'll test again on Wednesday and if it's still not at zero that our next plan will be to administer the methotrexate(sp?) shot*sigh* it's not even that I'm upset about the shot, I just want it to be over already. We'll also be testing my kidneys and liver function through the blood test to make sure that they can handle the shot correctly if necessary. She also prescribed me birth control so that I don't get pregnant in case I have to have the shot as it can cause severe birth defects. So that's pretty much it.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles... haha no worries! I still enjoy reading it. OOHhhh ok. I totally read your journal and that makes sense about the shot and bc. so then how long would you be on bc for?

I really hope it just magically drops and you won't have to get the shot.


----------



## Snuffles

If I have the shot, I believe I have to be on bc at least three months to be safe maybe longer. And if I don't need it, well then I don't really know.


----------



## BabyBean14

Aw, Snuffles! :hugs: I really hope you don't need that shot. :( 

Luvbug: Great news about your appointment! It must have been amazing hearing the heartbeat. :cloud9:


----------



## Banana2012

Jo4nn4, oh dear! Hope the baby brain doesn't last too long - that did make me laugh though! 

Kismet, glad you ended up having fun! Much more fun than sleeping!

Luvbug, yay for hearing the heartbeat! Sounds so lovely!

Snuffles, so sorry to hear your body's messing you around. I actually used to take methotrexate for my arthritis. Three months before TTC sounds right, I had to wait six months in the UK but from my research every other country says three months. But I have everything crossed that your body will sort itself out before that xxx

Thanks for all your posts and advice. I know she was just shocked, I guess I'm just quite emotional at the moment so it hit me harder than usual. We decided to tell our parents last night, as we just wanted the chance to be excited and feel good about it. It was so lovely, and made up for the crappy day! They're all super excited, and can't wait to be grandparents!


----------



## BabyBean14

Banana: Aw! I'm glad you told your parents and that they are thrilled. :D Will this be their first grandchild?


----------



## NurseSooz

Snuffles I totally agree with everyone. Do what YOU think is right for YOU - not what other people, forums, articles tell you. Your body knows what it's doing. Don't feel guilty/stressed/upset about the way you feel as it's totally natural. Everyone is different. Some people don't want to go through first trimester again for a bit while others want to get back on the band wagon and move on. We'll be here cheering you on no matter what you decide :hugs:

Banana - I got so excited about your posts. I loved telling my mum and dad! It's such a lovely feeling to see their wee faces light up huh! You're giving them the most awesome gift!

Luvbug - SO jealous but so chuffed for you. It must all seem v real to you now. Can't wait 'til next week when I get to see my wee lime! Have you named your bump?

Jo - uncomfortable bus rides for you just now? Baby-brain-itis!

Just a brief visit from me before I go home to cuddle my wee cat! Shall catch up more in a bit. Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugs :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Ah thanks girlies, it really was so lovely! Kismet, I'm an only child, so the pressure's all on me on my side!! And it'll be the first grandchild for hubby's parents too, so all very exciting! 

Sooz, I'm enjoying cat snuggles too - they're the best!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

I think the fact they've all but given up will make the surprise even better, Kismet! :thumbup:


----------



## Snuffles

Your ticker is coming along nicely Banana :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- so exciting you told your parents! 

Sooz- I love snuggling with my kitties too  They're some of the best snuggle buddies out there!

AFM- I told my boss today. Went so much better than I thought. It makes things so much better when people know! She told me she was starting to suspect because last week she asked if I was and I hesitated before I said no and then she said after that she started to notice my tummy haha. Phew. Now hopefully this weekend goes just as well 

Hope all you ladies are doing fantastic!!!

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Luvbug: I'm so glad it telling your boss went well. Yay! :hugs:

I hope you're all having a great day. It's bright and sunny here, which is lovely.


----------



## Banana2012

Ahh, thanks Snuffles :hugs: A raspberry seems quite big! How are you doing lovely?

Luvbug, yay, glad it went well :hugs: That's funny that she had guessed!

Kismet, sounds lovely! Are you still on holiday for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Snuffles

Better actually. I'm not sad anymore, so I suppose I'm in the healing process. I have another appointment for a blood draw on Wednesday, hoping levels will be zero or very close to it. I feel once I get my tattoo that will be the finishing touch to it all.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Ooooh Kismet, your appointment coming up sounds scary and exciting at the same time :)


----------



## Banana2012

So glad you're on the mend Snuffles :hugs: I have everything crossed for your appointment :hugs:

And Kismet, I have everything crossed for your appointment too! :hugs: Hopefully it'll give you a clean bill of health and let you know you're all ready for baby making! :hugs:

So tired this morning, there was some kind of drama on our road at 4am, police cars and a man screaming incredibly loudly for what seemed like ages. Horrible :nope: Absolutely exhausted now, think it's going to be a long day!


----------



## Trying2012

Really pleased your appointment has come through Kismet, keeping everything crossed for you xx 

Banana that sounds like a rough night :cry: hope today is easy on you.

AFM - finally got my crosshairs for CD17 :dance: so offically 3dpo. Testing date set for the 21st (our 1st anniversary) if AF doesn't come and temps stay up I will test, I'm not testing to get a bfn that day if I don't need too! Also we will be heading home from holiday that day too so depending on whether I have a good feeling I may not risk testing. :lol:


----------



## NurseSooz

Trying - really hope your anniversary brings you luck. Maybe relaxing and enjoying your anniversary may help along the SMEP! :thumbup: Do you have anything romantic planned? Ours is Oct 31st - we're going to Orkney!

Banana - I find I get really worked up easily by stuff like that at the mo'. We had some drug addicts manage to get into our stairwell recently and we're injecting outside our door (we actually live in a really nice neighbourhood!!). Iw as climbing the walls 'cos I was convinced they were going to come and hurt me. Hope you're OK. Not a stress you need!

Kismet - best of luck at the appt! What will it involve? 

Luvbug - definitely good that your boss knows. He/she can look out for you and it's just a relief to know that others are aware. 

Snuffles - How you doing :hugs:? Hows the HCG levels?

After thinking I was feeling so much better I had AWFUL stomach colic last night in bed. It reduced me to tears. I don't know if it's being pushed up and going into spasm or what but it's SO sore :cry: It's so frustrating as on Monday I was feeling so good! Roll on a week today for my scan!:wacko:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

That must be so reassuring Kismet. I guess they have to tick every box and for your reassurance. I hope they conclude that it's something mega simple. Keep us posted to how it goes. Don't worry about SA - I have plenty blokes that hand them into our clinic - but usually they get their poor wives to hand it in for them!

I'd LOVE a bath. I might steal one at my mum and dads. We only have a shower (which i admit i have been sotting in the bottom of and letting the warer run over me!). I'm not sure if I'm allowed to use hot water bottles now? I used to always use them for my IBS spasms and I'm sure it'd help. I'd kill for a bath :cry: my poor knotted stomach.


----------



## Snuffles

Levels are down to 11 now:D the doctor also decided we won't be doing methotrexate as long as they keep going down:dance:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Sooz- SO sorry about the ouchie stomach! I woke up last night just feeling terrible. ANd I"m not sure if I was just nervous and stressed because I have so much work to do at work right now. Or if it was because I had to pee or if it was because I was gassy... but I've found that having to pee or being gassy REALLY hurts! Makes my poor tummy/uterus area ache! BUT in good news... you are SOOOOOO close to your 12 week mark which means you are SOOOOOO close to being out of the first tri!!!! 

Snuffles.. I commented in your journal but I'll say it again here, I am so excited for you that you don't have to get the shot! That makes things so much better I'm sure. Hope you're doing ok!

Banana- Oh no, that's terrible. And especially because these early days we need our sleep more than anything!

Trying- Yay for anniversary testing date! I hope it's the lucky day!

Kismet- I commented in your journal as well but I can't wait to hear about how your appointment goes!

I hope everyone is doing well... especially those we haven't heard from in a while!


----------



## Banana2012

Trying, yay for anniversary testing - so exciting :happydance:

Sooz, the stairwell incident sounds awful, poor you! Hope you've managed to find some relief for your poorly tummy too :hugs:

Snuffles, I'm so so pleased for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: Now you can look forward and make new plans, such good news :hugs:

Feeling better for a good night's sleep last night - no more screaming men! Feeling very excited about scan on Saturday too, eeeek!


----------



## J04NN4

Banana - I'm so glad you had a great reaction from family to make up for your crappy day. Sorry to hear about your restless night too, we had a fair few of them when we were in Selly Oak - not helped by the fact we were right by A&E :dohh: Is that a regular occurrence or is it not so bad where you are? You're in the posh bit compared to where we were :haha:

Kismet - how exciting to be able to produce the first/only/most unexpected grandchild! Oh my goodness I can't wait for your announcement story when the time comes! I really hope your appointment goes smoothly.

Luvbug - yay for telling your boss :happydance: it's funny she had guessed!

Snuffles - I'm so glad things are going well for you now and all your results have been good.

Trying - I have my FX so, so much for your anniversary bfp :hugs:

Sooz - Argh I'm sorry to hear about your druggie encounter! How awful! And I really feel for you re: the bath situation, it was bad enough when I was a student and I was bath-less for a year. I hope you get your bath at your mum and dad's. If I was closer you could come and use mine any time! And a hot water bottle is fine - other temperature stuff (like hot baths, jacuzzis) are a concern as they raise your body temperature. Because a hot water bottle is like, localised, the rest of your body is still regulating your temperature normally - so that applies even if you have the hot water bottle straight on your tummy. It won't heat baby up like that as your body temperature will remain the same, unlike being submerged in hot water. Does that make sense? I'm not very good at explaining stuff, I tend to waffle!

AFM - car passed it's MOT, thank god, so we only had a couple of days without it. A friend of mine is currently staying and we had to collect her from the airport 80-odd miles away yesterday so I'm very relieved. I'd already cooked up a 'oh no, the car has broken down last minute' excuse in case it failed as I was too embarrassed to admit I'd forgotten to sort it :blush: It's lovely to see her but the first words out of her mouth, as I'd expected and stressed about, were 'Oh my god look at you! You're ginormous!' :dohh: Now I know I'm seven month pregnant and I AM ginormous but honestly, what woman ever wants to hear that? :cry:


----------



## J04NN4

Oh and Sooz I'm SO jealous to hear about your trip to Orkney! I've always wanted to go there, I hope you have a fantabulous time and the weather is kind to you :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## Banana2012

You'll never guess what girls...we're having twins! Eeeek! We'd had our suspicions because of how rough I was feeling, but had it confirmed at the scan this morning. Still can't believe it, I keep switching between being really excited and absolutely terrified! They think they're identical, sharing the same placenta but different amniotic sacs. They said identical twins do bring more risks to the pregnancy, but at the moment they're almost exactly the same size and the heartbeats are identical, and apparently that's a really good sign. It has changed everything though, as everything from due dates to how much we'll need to spend will obviously now be very different! Eeeek! Will try to attach a pic below...

Hope everyone's OK? :hugs: to all xxx
 



Attached Files:







20121013_151457.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## J04NN4

Ahhhhhhhhh congratulations Banana! Oh wow, twins, how exciting! How did OH take the news? Have you told family yet? I have twin cousins who are two and they're just precious. Twins are so special. Do either of you have them in the family? Sorry loads of questions!

I'm SOOOO happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Banana2012

Eeeeee, thank you lovely :hugs: OH is so excited - we've always said we'd only have 2 kids, so he thinks we've just been super efficient and got the job done in one go :haha: Family are over the moon too, OHs step-mum just kept screaming! His dad's a bit worried about money, but he's always very financially cautious - and as we said to him before, there's nothing we can do about it now and I'm sure we'll cope! We both have twins in the family, but apparently identical twins are just a random fluke! Really can't believe it - keep laughing out loud in shock :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

SHREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIK!!!! :hugs: BANANA!!! :hugs: OMG! That's so exciting!!!! I know twins carry more risks and the finances will be tight but wow, that's amazing news! Talk about being doubly blessed! DH and I have joked about twins because his dad is a twin and apparently multiple births go up with age even if you aren't on fertility drugs. DH likes to call twins "instant family." Huge congratulations on you unexpected efficiency. :hugs: :hugs: :dance: :bunny: :wohoo: :yipee::hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Haha, thanks Kismet! :hugs: Your hubby sounds just like mine :haha:


----------



## annaki

Banana!!!! WOW!!!!! So pleased!!! Double the fun!!! How lovely!!! Companions for life!! I have always wanted to be a twin!


----------



## BabyBean14

annaki: I'm an only child and for years when growing up I fantasized about being a twin. :thumbup: 

Banana: I was looking at your scan pic again and it's shocking how much the little ones resemble the drawing on your ticker! :shock: I guess the folks at thebump.com know what they're talking about! ;)


----------



## Snuffles

Oh Banana that is so fantastic!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you :D Hi little beans:hi:


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks Snuffles! 

Annaki and Kismet, I'm so pleased they'll always have their special bond together, I've always thought being a twin would be really cool too!

And Kismet, I agree - they really do look identical to the ticker picture, don't they?! I'm so excited to see how much they've changed at my next scan (which is only 2 weeks away, yay!).


----------



## Trying2012

Omg!!!! Boy I'm glad I came on before flying out on holiday. 

Banana TWINS!!!!!!!! Whoohooo so flaming chuffed for you :dance:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Jaynie82

Amazing banana!

Hope everyone else is ok. ATM cd1 but I'm ok just getting on with it! Love to all x


----------



## Jaynie82

Afm! Predictive text!


----------



## Banana2012

Aaargh, I just wrote a huge long reply then lost it :growlmad: Will try again...

Kismet,:haha: at your fruit ticker comment. And there'll be LOTS more scan pics to come, as from 16 weeks they'll scan every 2 weeks to check for something called Twin to Twin Transfusion Syndrome - you'll probably be sick of scan pics before long :haha:

Trying, thank you so much lovely lady :hugs: Hope you have the most amazing holiday and anniversary, and maybe a sneaky little BFP thrown in there too! 

Jaynie, thank you! :hugs: Sorry to hear the witch got you, but sending lots of new cycle dust your way :dust::dust::dust: 

AFM, feeling a wee bit scared and overwhelmed this morning - my first words to hubby when I woke up were 'I've never even changed a nappy before, I have no idea how to look after one baby nevermind two!' :wacko: Still very excited, but feel majorly out of my depth! 

Hugs to everyone who's been a bit quiet recently, hope you're all ok :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Well I needed to come out of lurkedom for this one OMG TWINS congratulations Banana I am over the moon for you and don't worry it will come to you all very naturally. I didn't have any baby experience either until the day my sister became very ill and we had to take in her son for 6 months, he was only 6 weeks and it was a real shock. We only had 2 hours notice that he was coming. The thing to remember is that babies are very resilient and you learn very quickly.

Congratulations honey and enjoy, you will be getting lots of extra extra attention from everyone now. :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhh, thank you hunny :hugs: So lovely to hear from you too :hugs: Hope things are going ok for you sweetie xxx

What an amazing thing you did for your sister, and it definitely gives me confidence to hear your story :thumbup: I guess I do have to remember that the babies won't know if we make mistakes - they'll be newbies to the game too :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

I've been at my mum n dad's this weekend and how lovely to come back and find your expecting twins banana!!! That's crazily exciting!!! I am so pleased for you!! Is there a history of twins in your family? Eep - I was so hoping we'd get a set of Scardicat twins!!

CC - lovely to see you chick. Hope you're ok xx


----------



## annaki

Ladies I have only gone and bought a pram/pushchair!

It is beautiful but unfortunately there is a 6 month waiting list and I am due in 6 month! Haha. 

Gone for the iCandy Peach 2 in Silver Mint. Any of you ladies who are expecting been pram shopping yet?


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks Sooz! :hugs: My aunty and uncle are twins, but apparently identical twins are completely random and don't run in the family, so it's just a fluke! Hope you had a lovely time with your parents? And you're 12 weeks now :happydance: When is your scan?

We spent the day looking at new cars today, as our little Yaris won't cut it for twins! We decided it'll have to be an estate to fit the enormous buggy and everything else in there, so keeping an eye out now for second hand ones we like at the right price. It feels a bit soon in some ways, but equally we want to be prepared ASAP as twins could come far earlier than expected!


----------



## Banana2012

Annaki, how funny - I've been looking at twin pushchairs, and the iCandy Peach Blossom is joint top of my list, along with the Bugaboo Donkey! Can't decide between them as yet though! How exciting that you've bought yours! Eeek! :happydance:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet, hope you had fun seeing the little one!

AFM, olive day today (or double olive day :haha: ), woo hoo!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hello ladies! I hope you all had a wonderful weekend! I updated my journal about telling our family. I would type it now, but I've got to get back to work so this will be a quick one. If you wanted to read about it now you can check my journal!

Banana-EEEEKKKK!!! That's so exciting! It's funny.. I was eating my lunch, saw your post but looked at the picture first and I almost spit my food out because there was two!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! That's so exciting! 

CC- SO nice to hear from you!

I hope all you ladies are doing well! Sorry it's so short- I gotta get back to work. I'll be back on later!


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet, it is really strange! Still hasn't sunk in at all! I agree with you about the pressure to breastfeed, I'd like to try and I hope I'll be successful but I think it's sad that all the pressure ends up turning people off the idea completely. It should be a choice, and not something people find horrendously hard but can't see a way out of. I think they should focus more on providing support for people who want to.

Luvbug, your story of telling your family is gorgeous! I shed a little tear reading it! And your story of seeing my scan picture made me laugh out loud, haha! That was kind of our reaction when she started the scan and we saw two little beans appear! :haha:

AFM, I'm soooo tired today. Half term starts on Friday, and it really can't come quickly enough right now! Can't wait for my energy to return a bit in the second trimester, and hopefully my appetite too!

Love to everyone :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Luvbug you made me blub into my cuppa :cry: how lovely. You must be way up on cloud 9.

Sorry for my silence, having pregnancy stress about money, space in our flat etc etc. Trying to get my head around finances etc. It's so crap! 

12.4 week scan tomorrow (booking scan!) - excited but terrified!

Big hugs to you all. You're all so awesome :hugs:


----------



## annaki

How exciting for tomorrow Sooz!

I try not to worry about money. Want to squeeze a year out so having a meeting with HR about spreading my payments over 12 month so there isn't a time I'm left with no income. Are you moving flats? Do you rent or have you bought? We were lucky in buying quite a big house 3 year ago so we have plenty of room for more babies! That's the plan. ))

Everything sways work out in the end. It's just stressful to begin with. Xx


----------



## J04NN4

Banana - how are you doing lovely? Got your head round it any more yet :haha:

Annaki - ooh that looks lovely. We're not getting a pushchair, at least to begin with, I really don't think we'll need one with our lifestyle/location but we'll see how it goes. It doesn't stop me eyeing up/stroking prams and pushchairs in Mothercare like a weirdo though :dohh:

Kismet - I agree there is too much pressure on mums to breastfeed and it sort of targets the wrong people. Most mums *know* breast is best and if they don't/can't feed it's for a good reason and all the propaganda is doing is making them feel guilty. It's also not publicised how damn hard it is. I thought it might be slightly painful and maybe a bit of a pain as you're tied to baby but until I started reading here/knew more people in real life with babies I had no idea just how hard it is to do it at all! I think women feel like failures when they struggle and perhaps given more support/warning that that might happen would persevere. As it is they're vulnerable, exhausted and feeling like crap so is it any wonder they don't have the strength or the energy to keep trying? Sorry went on for ages there!!

Sooz - I hope you're feeling a bit better. We've been freaking out about money lately too but in different ways. My parents were poor but happy together and I had a great childhood, whereas my OH's parents were poor and unhappy, weren't good together, dad was an alcoholic etc, so we see it totally differently and it can cause some friction between us. I say we'll manage whatever happens, he says he worries that money concerns can cause wider problems etc etc. It's such a scary time for so many reasons so give yourself a break. You'll make it work. I'll be thinking of you today, I hope it goes fantastically. Keep us updated!

AFM - we're home alone again after a week of my friend staying here, hence my absence for a bit. It was lovely to see her but exhausting! She's not exactly the shy and retiring type, shall we say :haha: I had no idea how much it would take out of me to just sit and talk all day every day for a week! I mostly just sit here doing my work, or sit here watching the telly, and occasionally talk to OH. But it's mucked up my sleeping patterns no end so am knackered and also have a cold AND thrush :cry: feeling rather sorry for myself today!


----------



## mojo86

HI ladies! How you all doing today? Im sitting typing this at home with the heating on and a cup of tea its absolutely freezing outside and heavy rain! So depressing!! 

Banana - CONGRATULATIONS honey!! Amazing news :happydance: im so happy for you!! Your scan photo is lovely you must be on cloud 9. Has the news sunk in yet or are you still in disbelief??

Annaki  how exciting buying the pram!! I have been having a wee look around the prams in mothercare but felt really overwhelmed so walked away lol!! 

Sooz  good luck at your scan today I hope all goes well for you :winkwink:

Kismet I agree that breastfeeding is being pushed on people. When I was a student nurse out with the midwife she used to bitch about some of the mums who hadnt tried or had given up. Ironically, thats now the practice im at so im hoping she wont be my midwife as I will not stand for her crap!! A couple of my friends who became mummies this year have been made to feel terrible for not continuing with breastfeeding. Its just not right!! :nope:


JO4NN4  Hope you feel better soon! Sounds like your friend has exhausted you :hugs:

Hope everyone else doing well and you ladies who are in tww or ovulating huge amounts of :dust::dust: coming your way!! 

AFM: I still feel like im dreaming tbh it doesnt seem real. Im really tired and experiencing terrible indigestion/heartburn/nausea no matter what I eat but apart from that - I feel normal! Have done many tests just to make sure lol xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Mojo - you're story is so lovely. I took a pic of my positive tests on my phone so I could look at them at work etc...how sad! Lol. I'm so pleased for you. Have you booked your first m/w and scan appt?

Jo - so glad I'm not alone. The worries came on so suddenly as I've been so chilled about everything. We'll have to sell our flat sometime soon so we can get a bigger place and cheaper place on the outskirts of town. The whole process is terrifying as we've never sold a property before! You sound so level headed that I think you'd work it out no matter what. 

Annaki - so jealous of your house! Thanks for the reassurance. I'm a natural worrier and always think of the worst case scenario.

AFM - I have a very active little baby who was leaping about and waving its arms! I'm measuring 13 weeks today which brings me due 24/4/12! I'm so relieved as I was so scared and had horrible dreams last night. All looks well with baby so I just need to keep him/her cooking for another 6 months! "Bob the blob" is no longer blob shaped but baby shaped....so I guess it's bob the baby...lol.


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## Trying2012

Just to let you know I'm hoovering and rooting for all you guys but will be lurking for a while, trying to keep head above water but struggling slightly. Xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- hope you're doing well lovely! I still can't believe you're having twins! That's so exciting haha. I'm sure you're still in shock too. But I'm sure you guys will do wonderfully. Do you have family close?

Sooz- I can't wait to hear about how your scan went today!!!!

Mojo- I still have times where I'm like holy crap I"m pregnant! haha 

Jo- get some rest darling! 

Kismet- I hope you're feeling better soon! 

AFM- I'm pretty sure I popped out over the weekend. Holy moly haha. I'll take a bump pic on Friday ( I'm trying to keep it on Fridays so I don't forget haha ). I'm down to two pairs of jeans and one pair of work pants I can't button. Gotta figure something out haha. I'm gonna have to get then belly band thing soon.


----------



## Snuffles

I forgot to update in here. Well my levels are now at zero yay, so now we're just waiting for two AFs and then it's back to baby making:happydance:


----------



## mojo86

Sooz  so glad all went well at your scan!! How exciting! :happydance: Youre not sad at all  I have done the same! Got a pic of my digi and my FRERS on my phone lol. AND.... when at work at the weekend I did about 4 pregnancy tests that we had on the ward lol!! My first scan is at 7w5d then I will be d/c from the fertility clinic. Got first midwife app beg of Nov and 12 scan end of Nov. By the time I have my 12 week scan you will be nearing your 20 week scan!! 

Kismet  hope your feeling better soon hun!! Big :hugs:

Trying  Big :hugs:!! I hope your ok hun. Stay strong xxx

Luvbug  Cant wait til im nearer your stage and my belly starts showing! Cannot wait to buy maternity clothes!! :happydance:

Snuffles  sooo glad your levels came back down. 2 cycles will be over before you know it and I wish you all the luck in the world for the next time!!

AFM - I feel completely normal today, just getting on with some housework. Hope your all having a fab day xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Mojo - you need to get a ticker! It's good that you've not had horrific MS so far. Fingers crossed you feel well with this pregnancy!:thumbup:

Snuffles - excellent news about your levels. You've got an awesome attitude and we'll all be rooting for you come TTC time! I'm so glad you never needed any nasty invasive treatment. Stay positive and focused :hugs:

Kismet - how you feeling? Poor you - winter sucks for bugs. Any sign of AF? Lack of spotting sounded like a good thing!

Trying - hope you're OK. Keep us posted with things. I know you'll be near testing time so best of luck and got everything crossed for you.

Jo - Thrush SUCKS. I hope you've got it sorted. When I had oral thrush it made feeling pukey SO much worse. Just saw that you'll be 32 weeks soon. I used to work in SCBU and the 32week babies were SOOOO cute. Perfectly formed and sturdy - just wee! You're so nearly there! Eep! The money thing is so lame, one minute I'm fine and the next I panic. I want to be able to chill on maternity leave but I also want us to move and get a house rather and squish into our flat which we are paying a big mortgage on. I've managed to save some money over the past months but I feel no matter how much I save it won't be enough. I'm also crapping it about selling the flat and moving while pregnant or with a newborn! Argh!:nope: To be honest I just want to sit and blub my heart out about it all :cry:

As you can see by my ticker things have been brought forward. I'm now 13.5 weeks as my scan showed! I have quite a sturdy bump now and my tights are cutting me in two! I'm going to Inverness next week to see my gran so I think I'll pop into mamas and papas for some maternity tights!

Have a lovely weekend everyone. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## J04NN4

Mojo - Ahhh nice ticker! You're a sweetpea :cloud9:

Snuffles - such great news about your tests.

Luvbug - can't wait to see the little bump!

Sooz - We're having a pretty tough time money wise at the moment too, it's a really long and boring story but it's pretty shite. Luckily we've bought everything we need for baby so we should struggle on until things are sorted. As for moving, you'll manage. When I got my bfp I was terrified that it meant I'd have to move 600 miles at 10 weeks pregnant - as you know, this was basically our only reason for delaying TTC - and I won't lie, it was pretty awful but we managed and you just get on with it. It makes time go by faster too! Please don't worry :hugs: that's the thing with this whole pregnancy/motherhood malarkey, you'll find strength and energy where you were convinced you had none as it's about someone else now.

AFM - I'm feeling much better thanks, thrush has gone and a bit of hanky panky is back on the menu before I get too big for all that which I'm very glad about :haha: I'll be 32 weeks on Sunday, it's really good to hear your comments about 32 week babies Sooz so thanks for that! I had twin cousins who were born prematurely who were around 3.5lb and according to my pregnancy book that's what baby is now. My cousins were tiny and it was a bit scary to see them but they were fine and never considered to be in any danger so it's been like a goal in my head IYKWIM? We're finally getting things ready in the nursery as it's not a guest room any more so I'll be sure to post photos when we've finished. It's slow going though as I'm still working and exhausted by the time I get any free time :(


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Sorry for being MIA for a few days, been so tired that I've just got home and slept - but it's half term now, woo hoo! Jo and Mojo, I wouldn't say I've quite got my head round it but it's slowly sinking in! Still having the odd moment of panic but mostly excited! Luvbug, my parents live a couple of hours away and DH's are slightly further, so not that close but they plan on being around as much as possible (particularly to begin with!).

Mojo, congrats on being a sweetpea :happydance: I remember 6 weeks feeling like a real milestone. Glad you're feeling a bit better too, the nausea and heartburn suck!

Kismet, so pleased your next cycle has begun :hugs: Sorry about the cramps and feeling rubbish,sending lots of get well hugs your way :hugs:

Trying, we're rooting for you too :hugs: Hope you're having a lovely holiday and relaxing as much as possible :hugs:

Luvbug, can we see a bump pic?! So exciting! 

Snuffles, so pleased to hear such positive news :thumbup: It won't be long now 'til you can get things going again :hugs:

Sooz, yay for having your dates brought forward :happydance: Sorry to hear about the money worries. We're going to be very tight for money too, we could have just about managed with 1 but now with twins it's going to be very tight indeed! But we're just trying to stay positive, as things always work out in the end one way or another! As for moving during pregnancy or with a new baby, I have a friend who left one house when 8 and a half months pregnant and moved into her new one when her little boy was 1 month old. Although she said it wasn't ideal, everyone helped them so much because of the situation and it wasn't anywhere near as bad as expected. You'll get there one way or another :hugs:

Jo4nn4, sorry to hear about the thrush, but glad you're a bit better - enjoy the :sex: ! So exciting that you're getting to sort out the nursery - eek! :happydance:


----------



## Trying2012

Hope you're all doing well ladies?? 

AFM I've had a lovely week in Spain celebrating our first anniversary. Didn't get our longed for anniversary bfp though :cry: so quite gutted about that. Onto cycle 5 :(


----------



## Banana2012

Glad to hear you had a lovely time, Trying - and happy anniversary! :thumbup: It's ours tomorrow! So sorry you didn't get your BFP though hun :hugs::hugs: How are you feeling? You will get there, but I know how disappointing each BFN is :nope: LOADS of dust coming your way for next cycle xxx


----------



## mojo86

Hello ladies!! How you all doing? Hope you had a lovely weekend!! 

Trying - Happy Anniversary! Glad you had a nice week you must be depressed being back in this rubbish weather! It feels like winter out there. Could you not have brought the weather back with you? lol! Im sorry this wasnt your cycle hun! Big :hugs:. Sending you loads of :dust::dust::dust: for this cycle!! 

Banana - Happy Anniversary for tomorrow hope you have a lovely day xx

AFM I have just finished a set of night shifts this morning so im having a lazy day xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Kismet and Trying - so sorry these cycles haven't brought those precious BFPs. Your attitudes are great - I know it must be dissapointing :hugs: I wish I could give you your BFPs (in a non-creepy way...). Do you have any plans to do anything different these next cycles? Periods are such a stupid invention huh. In fact being a girl is over-all frustrating and gross at times!

Banana - Happy anniversary for tomorrow. We all must be Autumn weddings as it's ours next week! How weird! Hope you've got something lovely planned (and feel up to it x).

Jo - how's the nursery going? Hows your thoughts about birth also going? I know the midwives will be all about reflecting on birth. Are you going to classes?

Mojo - hope it was a duvet day for you today xx

AFM - we were involved in a car accident last night with a drunk driver. He drove straight towards us, swerved at the last minute, clipped the car and ploughed into a bunch of parked cars. He then drove off. I got so upset and my OH was so angry. Feeling really shaken and teary today. Still stressing to the max about the money stuff and moving house with a newborn. I just wish my brain would give me some peace :nope: It didn't help when my dad said "you should've moved house before you got pregnant". That just got me more upset as I'm angry enough at myself as it is. When your ttc you don't know whether it will happen or not and when so moving wasn't really on our thought list. I don't know how I'll cope and feeling very sorry for myself at the mo'. My OH is SO laid back and he's just like "it'll all be fine", "we'll work it out", "you won't have to lift a finger if we move" etc etc. Doesn't help really. Hugs ladies and thanks for letting me vent....sorry to be tedious.:hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

I'm sorry you were in a car accident Sooz, but I'm glad you're okay:hugs:

AFM- Just waiting on AF:roll:


----------



## NurseSooz

Not long 'til it's baby time again snuffles - you'll make your angel proud :hugs: hope you're doing ok missy xx


----------



## Snuffles

I'm good, except I had a cry fit last night because I asked OH why he thinks the baby didn't work out and he said because we live with psychos. Great so my child ended up being ectopic because we live with psychos yeah that didn't go over well.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles- yikes. Ya that comment was very unnecessary!

Sooz- oh my gosh that's terrible about the car accident! Are you feeling ok!? I know it's easier said than done, but don't let your dad's comments upset you. Parents make comments like that without thinking it'll upset us. I'm sure he means well, he just didn't say it right. I've known people... my coworker in fact... she is due next month on the 19th and they're moving this weekend. You're not the only person to move while pregnant. I'm sure it'll all go fine. Try not to stress too much... it's not good for you or baby. 

Banana- How are you feeling?

Trying and Kismet.... I have everything crossed for you two! I really hope this turns out to be your month! 

mojo- hope you're doing well. My DH just started a full time night shift job... he only works three nights a week, but it'll take some getting used to!

CC- Hope you're doing well! Miss hearing from you!

AFM- Nothing new really. Just on my lunch break at work. I posted a belly pic on my journal. I realized that I don't look as big in the pic as I feel haha. But I still have something there! I also bought a pregnancy journal. I like writing on here, but I want something I can keep on paper. Just chugging along I feel. I have my 16 week check up in two weeks. That's what I'll be looking forward to the next two weeks haha. 

Hope all you lovely ladies had a wonderful weekend and are doing well!!!


----------



## J04NN4

Ooh you've been chatty today ladies :haha:

Kismet - I hope you feel better soon! I have my fingers crossed so tight for you this cycle. I'll be thinking of you and your DH. I hope the increased LP means if you can continue with your TTC plans then it won't be long for you!

Banana - I hope you're doing really well, how did the car hunting go? Are you waiting until 12 weeks to tell people other than parents or is it public already? And happy anniversary for tomorrow! Do you have anything planned?

Trying - so many :hugs: to you, I know you must be so disappointed. Will visit your journal next for a proper update.

Mojo - woop lazy days! Night shifts in early pregnancy must be rough. I hope you're feeling more rested now!

Sooz - God I'm so sorry to hear about your accident! I'm so glad you're OK and hope you're not too shaken up. Please try not to worry about potentially moving house, you'll be OK. I'm sorry your dad was insensitive but I'm sure he meant nothing by it. Mine has had plenty to say about us moving to the middle of nowhere whilst pregnant, AND being due in the dead of winter, in the mountains, 80 miles away from the hospital. Not in a nasty way, just that it was poor timing on our part. Well it was, and not what we would have planned, but as you say you never know how things are going to turn out and you'll manage. Honestly, you'll be fine. Practically speaking, all you need to unpack when you move somewhere new is the kitchen really (and the TV :haha:). Everything else can stay in boxes until you need it/you have chance to do it. We only just unpacked our last couple of boxes last week and we've been here just over 5 months (can you believe that?!)

Snuffles - wow, what a weird thing for your OH to say. I hope he just said it without thinking as he's hurting about your loss. Still not helpful though :hugs:

Luvbug - Ah 16 week appointment coming up! Does it feel like more or less time than that? It seems really quick to me but I know that's not usually the case with your own pregnancy :haha:

AFM - saw the midwife today and had to show her my piles. I was mortified, I know she's seen it all before and will see much more of me before this pregnancy's over but I was still so embarrassed! Baby is doing good, head down so hopefully will stay that way. My fundal height is 2cm over but has been the whole way through so she's not worried about that, but my blood pressure is a little high so she's going to check that again next week. We made an appointment for a breastfeeding class thing which will be just me so she'll come to the house with a DVD and some props (?!) and 3 labour classes which are for me and OH, and another local lady and her OH. Pregnant ladies are pretty rare round here :haha: That takes me right up to 37 weeks, aaaahhh! I managed to varnish a chest of drawers for baby's room today but that's about it progress-wise so far. The weather forecast is nice this week though so I might say sod the work and crack on with washing baby's things. I'm SO excited :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

jo- I don't know haha I'm mixed on it. Some days it seems so far away. But other days it's like holy moly already in two weeks. Lol. I have felt like these past 16 weeks have gone by so fast!
So glad to hear that your apt went so well


----------



## Banana2012

Sooz, your car accident sounded awful - so glad you're safe and sound :hugs::hugs:

Snuffles, hope things are going ok. Any sign of AF yet?
 
Kismet, has your OH had his review yet? I'm thinking of you guys :hugs:

Luvbug, your belly pic is gorgeous! Such a cute little bump :thumbup:

Jo4nn4, so many exciting things happening for you :happydance: Less exciting news about the piles though :haha: Don't worry, I'm sure midwives see much worse!

AFM, in answer to everyone's questions...I'm feeling a bit rubbish again unfortunately, had two better days at the beginning of the week, but really sicky and exhausted again now. In a way it's reassuring to have the symptoms though I guess - although I can't wait for 12 weeks and for them hopefully to lessen! We had a lovely fancy meal with my parents for our anniversary (and theirs too, funnily enough!) on Monday, which was great. I felt a bit better then too, so was able to enjoy it! We've had a busy week, a wedding in Dorset at the weekend, then a few days in the Lake District with my parents, and a day trip to York to see a friend too! We've also found a second hand estate car we really like, so hoping to look at that on Friday! Got our 12 week scan on Friday too (although I'll only be 10 weeks and 4 days), so we'll be telling more people then - so far it's only been family and really close friends. I'm starting to get a bit of a belly now though, so it's definitely time to spill the beans! :haha:

Loads of love to everyone :hugs: xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

AF came, yay! Never have I been so happy to see her :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Snuffles said:


> AF came, yay! Never have I been so happy to see her :)

Yay! :dance:


----------



## Banana2012

Congrats on AF, Snuffles :happydance: So pleased your fresh start can begin :hugs:

Kismet, lots of positive thoughts coming your way for today - and I also hope you've managed to get some sleep! :hugs: I'm not sure about the heating pad question I'm afraid :shrug:


----------



## Banana2012

It's so quiet on here at the moment :nope: Hope everyone's ok :hugs:

Had my '12 week' (actually 10 weeks and a bit!) scan yesterday. Everything was fine, but they couldn't do the downs testing stuff as there's more than one baby, so I have to go to fetal medicine to have another scan at 12 weeks. My due date was put back 1 day, but they said I'll realistically deliver before 36 weeks anyway so it makes little difference! Was a relief to know everything is fine, it all feels a little too good to be true at times. I have my first appointment with the twins and multiples team next week, and already have a 16 week growth scan and my 20 week scan booked in - eek! Oh, and they still think they're identical twins - double eek!


----------



## J04NN4

Wow this week has gone so quick!

Banana - ahhh does that mean the official announcing can begin?! How exciting to have booked in a lot of the rest of your scans and appointments too. I'm sure now you'll have more appointments to go to as well as delivering early your pregnancy will fly by! I have now booked in all of the rest of my appointments before d-day - eeek! Will you be finding out the sex of your twins do you think?

Snuffles - Hope AF has buggered off again by now :happydance:

Luvbug - another week closer to your appointment now!

Kismet - did you go ahead with using your heating pad in the end? I hope you're getting plenty of sleep either way.

AFM - 33 weeks tomorrow, ahhh! Everyone said pregnancy goes really fast after you hit 20 weeks, well for me that was bull, it's only started to speed up now I have an appointment basically every week for one thing or another. I have my whooping cough/flu jab coffee morning thing AND a breastfeeding class on Monday. We've had a pretty crappy few days tbh, I'm not sure if I've mentioned here before but my OH lost his dad when he was 10. Obviously I suspected becoming a dad himself would bring up some memories/issues but it seemed to really hit him for the first time the other night. Of course he's still excited, in fact more excited than ever about meeting the baby and he talks about it all the time but he's heartbroken that baby will never meet its grandpa. He's also worried as he had no real example that he won't know how to be a good dad. He doesn't talk much so all I can really offer is lots of cuddles! I've suggested putting lots of photos in baby's room of all the family, including his dad, so he's not a stranger and he likes that idea. I also suggested if baby is a boy using his dad's name in there somewhere but he's not so keen on that one. Any bright ideas on how to make this a little less hard for him?


----------



## Trying2012

Jo I have replied on your journal :) 

Banana how flaming exciting!!! It's all going on for you now :) 

AFM- have had a very very difficult week since coming back from work (have wrote about it in my journal so won't repeat) but today is all about thinking about what the plan is for this month and trying to find some excitement back again for ttc. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay? Please pop on and let us know xx


----------



## Banana2012

Jo4nn4, yep, we've started spreading the word :happydance: Going to try and keep it off Facebook for the next couple of weeks, but we're not too worried if anyone puts anything on there. So exciting! We are planning on finding out the sex, can't wait! Hubby's hoping for boys, and I'm hoping for girls, but we'll obviously be delighted with either! Will be strange though, as we don't plan on having anymore, so whatever we have is all we'll ever know! How exciting that all your appointments are booked in - not long now!! Your poor OH though, that sounds really tough :nope: I think what you've already done sounds perfect, I particularly like the idea of having his picture in the nursery. Lots of :hugs: for you both. 

Trying, just had a look at your journal, so sorry about your week :nope: Hope you have a really relaxing day today though, and get your plans straight in your head :hugs: I say stay in your PJs and have a really chilled and indulgent day , and just let your mind rest a little :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Ugh, really at my wits end :nope: not been able to keep any food down today, proper projectile vomiting :nope: Made the mistake of looking on the internet, and lots of people talk about things getting worse at 10/11 weeks for a while. Don't know what I'll do about work on Monday if this carries on :cry:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana.... eeekkk it's just so exciting to think about the fact that you're having twins! It's exciting every time you mention something about it haha. That's so exciting about being able to tell people! I can't wait to see another scan pic of your babies! But that's terrible about you not feeling very good. I hope you feel better soon. 

JO- I replied in your journal too, but I also like the idea of pictures. I am sure your hubby will be a wonderful father. His father will be looking down on him and guiding him in the right way.

Trying- so sorry you're having a hard time. I hope things get better.

AFM- DH and I dtd for the first time last night since I've been pregnant. I feel really bad for making him wait for so long. I just really wasn't feeling it before and I was nervous. Even though I know it won't hurt the baby, I was just really nervous. But, I'm glad the first time is done and over with and now I know haha. Other then that, there's not too much to report. just chugging along. I swear I can slightly feel little things in my tummy. I don't think it's gas, it's interesting. It's usually when I'm laying in bed. I guess I'll know in a couple of weeks if its baby that I'm feeling. I know it's super early... but who knows. One week from Monday is my 16 week apt. Super exciting. I don't think I get to see baby though. But hearing it's heartbeat will be just fine 

I hope all you ladies are doing wonderful. It's been pretty quite in here!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## J04NN4

Oh Banana, I hope you feel much better soon. Hopefully it won't be much longer; you'll be in 2nd tri before you know it. 

Luvbug - I'm sure you are feeling baby. How exciting :happydance:

Kismet - that's a really good idea, thank you. Incidentally he was really into fishing! The middle name thing is a bit more complicated - he did have one but used a different one that he made up just to wind up his own father - he was a very difficult man :haha: so the one he actually used is like a 'joke' middle name :dohh: I have my FX for you about all your issues at the moment. You're coping so well :hugs:

I hope all of our absentee/lurking ladies are doing really well, check in if you get chance, it's been a while :hugs:

AFM - 33 weeks today! It's so exciting to know that within 9 weeks at the absolute maximum my baby will be here! I'm spending the day sorting Christmas cards and presents so we're all ready to go come the time. It's just hard as the baby may not be here before Christmas Day so I don't even know whether to leave a gap for baby's name too :dohh: Either way it will be here not long after at least so I'm looking forward to a mug of mulled wine (or 3) over the festive period. I promise I won't rub it in too much though when I'm tipsy and gorging myself on pate and brie :haha:

EDIT: Ah just noticed my sig after posting - I'm a different fruit again! Wow these last three weeks as a squash have sped by. Now I'm a honeydew. Crikey!


----------



## Banana2012

Luvbug,glad you managed to DTD! We haven't yet (I was nervous earlier on, and now I just feel too dreadful!), but I'm really keen to once the sickness goes! So exciting that you're feeling movement too, eeek! :happydance:

Kismet, I've tried antacids but they're not working really :nope: I won't be going into work tomorrow as I feel really awful, so will go to the docs and see if they can suggest anything. Only actually been sick once so far today, so better than yesterday - although I almost spewed all over our stairs which would have been...messy! Really sorry you still haven't heard about DH, it must be so frustrating :hugs: I still have everything crossed for you :hugs: And as for the FS appointment, I'm sure only good things will come from it - hopefully it'll be good news, but if there is a problem they can start helping you with it. Again, everything is crossed :hugs:

Jo4nn4,yay for honeydew :happydance: I'm so jealous you'll be drinking mulled wine at Christmas, you'll have to have a glass for me! I found a recipe for non-alcoholic mulled wine which I will have to try this year! And don't even get me thinking about pate/goats cheese/brie etc :haha:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hi Ladies! 
Sorry for my absence, since about 7 weeks I've just been really ill. Got signed off work for a week at 9 weeks as I was getting horrible headaches, sickness and slightly hivh blood pressure. Its only really been this week I've started to feel better, still not 100% but I'm at least enjoying sime food! Had our 12 week scan last week and everything is fine and baby is due on 11th May 2013 :) 

Banana - congratulations on twins how adorable!! Sorry you're feeling so rough, I wish I could give you some advice about what to eat but I know that you probably feel so sick you don't wanna think about food! All I can say helped me was eating a biscuit before I got up but even then I had days where I couldn't keep anything down regardless of what it was! Have you gone off food? 

Trying - sorry you're having such a tough time. Fingers tightly crossed for you for this cycle! 

Kismet - I really hope you get good news soon hun and hope your fs appt goes well

Sooz - hows it all going? Anymore thoughts on the move? I know it must be stressful but don't worry alone, one thing I've found sibce being pregnant is people are so understanding, its lovely. Or come on here and vent but don't bottle it up, its not good for you or baby :) 

Luvbug - can't believe how far gone you are already! Does it feel like its gone quick? How exciting if you are feeling baby! I'm sure you are - mothers intuition :) 

Snuffles - I'm so sorry you've had such a hard time, you're attitude is inspiring though, you're a very strong lady! Hope your move goes well (think I saw you were moving?)

Jo - oh my in 9 weeks you'll have a baby!! A beautiful Christmas baby!! Are you having any braxton hicks? I haven't properly caught up but I hope the other ladies have helped re your OH, such a sensitive and meaningful subject. I'm sure he must be nervous about the baby coming and its suddenly seeming real now so bringing all these emotions up, if that makes sense! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out and I'm on my phone so sorry for any spelling mistakes etc!


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks lovely :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Honey- wow you did quite a long post from your phone haha. You have way more patience than I do on my phone! I'm glad you're starting to feel better! Hopefully it won't carry on with you throughout the whole pregnancy. Yes! I can't believe I'm already 15 weeks! It has gone soooooo fast. I guess that's good because most people say that the first tri goes so slow. But not mine... I feel like it just flew by! 

Snuffles.... honey said it right... you have such a good attitude about this whole thing. 

Banana- Yes.... I was way too nervous too... and I'm not sure why. I know it won't hurt the baby but I just couldn't get myself to do it. Finally... I was feeling really bad keeping DH waiting for so long. And bless him he's been so patient and understanding. And I wanted to of course. DH said I tricked him because I got him to go to bed early then pounced him haha. 

Jo- yay for a Christmas baby! I can't wait for it to come! 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well. DH just left for work a little bit ago. So it's bed time for me! I'm really glad he got this full time job, I just miss sleeping with him - it's only 3 days a week, but still lol. I love my cuddle time. Have a wonderful day/night ladies.


----------



## Banana2012

Oh Honeybee, sounds like you've had a rubbish time of it - so glad you're starting to feel a bit better now :hugs: Yay for your 12 week scan :happydance: Here's hoping that the next 28 weeks or so go much more smoothly for you :hugs: My eating is very hit and miss, Saturday I just couldn't face anything, whereas yesterday I could face some foods but not necessarily keep them down! Haven't been sick since yesterday lunch time though, so hoping the spewing was a short-lived extra to the nausea!

Luvbug, I love my cuddle time too! Just think, soon you'll have a gorgeous little newborn to snuggle when OH is working nights :thumbup:


----------



## J04NN4

Banana - there's a really nice juice that you can heat up that's a bit like mulled wine. I've got some in the fridge, I'll go and have a look... It's Copella (the ones that do the posh apple juice) and it's called Winter Warmer. I've been drinking it loads lately as the cold weather means the mulled wine cravings are already here :haha: Sainsbury's also have a good own brand one, a red grape and spices or something, it's in their chilled section.

Honeybee - Yay you're here! Sorry to hear you've been feeling so rough but glad you're a bit better now. Great news that your scan went well too - your due date is the day before my birthday! I haven't had any Braxton Hicks yet, in fact I posted a thread about it the other day as I was a bit worried :haha: Lots of ladies said they'd never had them at all though so that's put my mind at ease.

Luvbug - Aw, I'd miss my OH if he worked away too. So does he work nights or have to get up mega early in the morning?

AFM - had my flu and whooping jabs today at my mums and babies and pregnant ladies coffee morning. It was good and there was lots of tiny little babies there! My baby always moves loads when I see babies, even if it's just on the telly. I mentioned it to my midwife and she said it's a hormonal thing. I like to think baby's saying it wants to come out and play :haha: I also had a breastfeeding class and we had a pretend baby and knitted boobs to play with. All suddenly getting very real!


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies just checking in quickly to say hello and hope your all well!! I am off work today im really nauseous and no appetite. Im soo tired so just been having a lazy day. Will try catch up with you all soon xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Jo- he works overnights- leaves when I go to bed and comes back after I've gone to work. I'll get used to it. I've just been really spoiled lol.


----------



## xemonsterx

hey everyone. thi is my fisrt time tring to convieve ! :winkwink:
well let get down right to it lol
my last period was September 13 2012 and my fiance and i have had unprotected sex on 23rd,24th,25,&26th of the september.
i was supposed to get my period on the 8th of October, but didnt recieve it.
on the 16th of october, i had gooey light brown stuff(im guessing blood)
in my under wear. i the next i had dark brown/dark red spotting which turned into a lightish almost periodd like flow for 2days then stopped completely. the next 2 days i had SUPER LIGHT PINK spotting which i wouldve missed if i hadnt been looking but only when i wiped. since then my boobs have been really heavy, and tender. my nipples are driving me crazy with pain. reently my lower back has been really achey and ive been noticing ive been a little tired. also something new... very prominent green veins showed up on my chest and boobs and have stayed. and a weord thing is theyre more prominent in the night time? all i know is itss very uncomortable for me to sleep with this boob and nipple pain.
ive tested 3 times and all bfn?s(i think thats how you say it)
has anone had anything similar happen to them or could anyone tell me if i could possibly be pregnant?


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## Banana2012

xemonsterx, I agree with Kismet, a doctor's visit is the only way of knowing for sure. Good luck! :thumbup:

Jo4nn4, thanks for the drink recommendations, they sound yummy! Your comment about the knitted boobs really made me giggle :haha: Glad the coffee morning was good!

Mojo, big hugs :hugs::hugs: Take care of yourself, and make sure you get yourself to the docs if it doesn't improve.

Kismet, big hugs for you too :hugs::hugs: Are you still waiting to hear about OH? Hope the storm doesn't affect you too badly, and you're stocked up on supplies!

AFM, I'm off work again today. Went to the docs yesterday after more dramatic spewing yesterday morning, and they prescribed me an anti-sickness tablet to take. I've not been sick since starting it, just retching but at least the food and drink is staying down! Going to try and get myself hydrated today, and hopefully get back to work tomorrow. In better news, I'm now a lime :happydance: Seems very big!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi ladies, sorry its been a while since I checked in... I decided that with my 'new relaxed approach to TTC' that I should take some time away from BnB as I was starting to obsess (I'm sure we've all been guilty of that ha!) so I took a little time away (plus I had a week off with OH and it was my birthday so we were a bit busy).
Anyways I'm not sure what I've missed in all honesty!! 
I'm not sure where I am in regards to dpo or if I even did O this month but AF is due on the 5th Nov! 
Hope everyone is well! X


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet, glad the storm didn't cause too much damage for you guys :thumbup: How frustrating that OH still hasn't heard back though! I'm glad that despite all the chaos around you you've managed to begin Operation Baby Storm (love the name!). Lots of dust coming your way :dust::dust::dust:

Cake, lovely to hear from you! Glad you've managed to relax a bit and spend some time with OH. Lots of dust for you too! :dust::dust::dust:

AFM, still at home. Feel like I should be back at work and feel really guilty, but at the same time just can't see how it would work :nope: I was really sick again yesterday lunchtime, and spent all evening from about 5pm dry heaving :nope: Getting food down is a mission, and I then spend hours lying as still as I can on the sofa trying not to bring it back up! 'Morning' sickness really is the most ridiculous name!! Still, keep trying to remind myself this is all for a good cause and will be worth it in the end!


----------



## J04NN4

Mojo - Aw I hope you feel much better soon :hugs:

Luvbug - no I don't think that's spoiled, that sounds horrible. I bet you miss him loads :(

xemonsterx - I agree with Kismet, I think you should go to the doctor for a blood test. Those symptoms do sound like pregnancy symptoms but it's best get anything else ruled out. Mention that you suspect you might be pregnant and they can test for that too. Good luck!

Banana - you poor thing, double sickness! It sounds awful. Don't feel bad about missing work, you wouldn't be much good to them as you are anyway :haha: You've probably had reams and reams of advice and are sick of it but have you tried travel sickness bands? I didn't have any actual vomiting but lots of nausea and they enabled me to enjoy my two week holiday with flights/boats trips etc in early pregnancy (bad timing on our part, that one :dohh:)

Kismet - argh I really hope you get some good news soon. Keep yourself safe :hugs:

Cake - good to hear from you. I totally understand why you've needed a bit of a break. Lots of :dust: to you!

AFM - little news here, busy with work but here is what I'm wearing today:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=505983&stc=1&d=1351692331 

Happy Halloween!
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-31-13.38.20.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Banana2012

Jo4nn4, I LOVE the t-shirt - it really has made my day! :thumbup: Thanks for the advice, I tried them a while ago when I was just feeling sick, but should probably try them again now! As for work, I gave in and said I'll be off for the rest of the week, and I feel much happier for doing so. Just going to concentrate on resting and trying to eat, and nothing else!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I do miss him a lot when he's gone. And even though it's when I'm sleeping.... it still sucks haha.
I've been having times where I gag.... it's driving me nuts. Not only when I'm brushing my teeth, I can just be sitting here and I feel like I'm going to gag... then I do, and even some dry heaves at some point. Ick. I have no idea what is causing it, but it's not plesant. 

Banana- so sorry you're not feeling better yet. But like you said... it's all for a good cause ( just keep reminding yourself that  )

Cake- so good to hear from you :dust: :dust: I hope something comes about from your relaxed approach!

Kistmet- :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks ladies  I daren't hope that the relaxed approach has worked this cycle but I needed the break to stop myself obsessing... I've not done anything towards TTC this month apart from bd!! No bbt or charting, no conceive plus, no OPKs... I haven't even been taking my prenatals!! 
Congrats on the twins news banana 
Kismet I hope this is your month
Jo, how adorable is that Tshirt!!!
I've probably missed a few out but I've not caught up properly yet sorry!
xx


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet, not sure about ginger tablets, I'll have to investigate! Sorry your sleep is still so crappy :hugs: Insomnia really is the worst. Hope you had fun with baby Ryan though, and that Operation Baby Storm made more progress!! :thumbup:

Luvbug, the gagging is horrid, isn't it?! I had a cough last week, and every time I coughed I heaved! It was pretty grim, but kind of comical too :haha:

Cake, you never know - all it takes is one BD at the right time :thumbup:


----------



## mojo86

Morning ladies!!

Jo - I love your Halloween outfit lol!! :winkwink: Its very cute!! How you feeling??

Banana  glad you have taken the rest of the week off work you need to look after yourself and those two little beans!! Do you mind me asking what they gave you for sickness?? Im a nurse and had hoped the GP would give me some cyclizine or stemetil but she told me to try ginger!! :dohh:

Kismet  sorry to hear about the insomnia :nope: nothing worse!! Good luck with operation baby storm sending loads and loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


Mrs Luvbug  My OH works a set shift pattern and does do nights quite a lot and I miss him terribly!! So I know how you feel!! :hugs: As for the dry heaves  totally hear you! I have found chewing gum has been helping me.

Cake  September was the first month in 2 years I never used OPKs, timed BD, used preseed, took pretanatals  THE LOT! I was concentrating on my holiday and even drank a fair bit on holiday which is unusual for me as I am not a big drinker. I enjoyed my holiday and decided to get back on the TTC train when I got back. Them BAM  got my BFP!! Sending loads of baby dust and really hope the relaxed approach has worked for you hun!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Sorry if I have missed anyone hope your all ok!!!

AFM I had my first scan on Tuesday we saw the heartbeat and got a fab pic which is pretty clear!! :happydance::happydance: Cant stop looking at it! As for the nausea I am trying the acupuncture bands and ginger biscuits. What I have found to be most helpful is to force myself to eat!! Then I dont feel as sick its just getting it down my throat thats the problem lol xx


----------



## Banana2012

Mojo, yay for your first scan :happydance: So pleased everything is looking good! They put me on cyclizine for the sickness. To be honest though, I'm not sure how well it's worked. I've still been sick whilst taking it, apart from one unpleasant evening where I desperately needed to be but all I could do was heave over the toilet without bringing anything up! I have an appointment at the multiples clinic today and was going to ask whether it's really worth taking or not!


----------



## mojo86

Good luck Banana let us know how you get on hun xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

banana- Good luck at your apt! Yah, I've also had a cough and it sometimes turns into dry heaving. 

Mojo- oohh maybe I'll have to try the gum chewing. Because it just sucks. I haven't thrown up. It's just a dry heave. gross. haha.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet, that sounds like very mixed news! Good that they want to keep him on though? Glad Operation Baby Storm is still going strong!

Hospital appointment went fine, think it was more just a case of making contact with the multiples team to begin with really. I mentioned the sickness, her response was just 'it does tend to be bad with twins, but hopefully it'll be better by 16 weeks at the latest' :wacko: . I could have cried! She talked a bit about the chances of having a natural delivery, but that all seems so far off at the moment that I didn't really ask too much about it.


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo lovely ladies! I'm back from the wilderness of Orkney!

Luvbug and Banana - how's the sickyness? I guess I'm v lucky to only have suffered from nausea. I did find that mints helped - maybe the freshness?

Jo - I nearly fell over with how cool your tee is! How's the late stages treating you now? Any Braxtons? I canny believe how close you are now! Eep! It doesn't seem that long ago since you first told us all you're wee surprise!

Mojo - hows you're wee Raspberry treating you? You're a such an awesome success story! You should be spreading the positive word to other threads!

Kismet - hope things are OK. Sounds like a lot of mixed feelings going on re: your OH. His job sounds pretty ace though. I hope you're feeling OK mentally and not feeling ground down. You seem to stay positive amazingly well. How's the cycle going for you? 

Cake - how's your relaxed approach to this cycle going?

Anyone seen Annaki, Snuffles or CC? Hope you're all OK ladies :hugs:

AFM - plodding along. I've really been struggling mentally with anxiety and worries. I can't seem to shake 'em off. I spent the weekend with my SIL and her 5month old. I got scared sh**less 'cos baby had a bad cold and they were up all night with her. Just got me really freaked about coping, being a good mum etc. I just seem to worry about money really easily after being so chilled about it all before :cry: I think I'm just genuinly a bit overwhelmed by it all and don't know how to manage my thoughts. Sorry to moan, I'm rambling really but don't have anyone to go to about it. My little bump is doing grand, no bleeding and it's a pretty firm wee lump! I always wonder what it's up to in there....having a wee party? Lol. Big hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Sooz, sorry to hear you're still struggling with the anxiety :hugs: Sounds like everything is going well bump wise though, which is great :thumbup: Lots of hugs coming your way :hugs::hugs:

Kismet, ahh, sorry, hadn't realised there was the option for others to change the decision. All very frustrating! My fingers are still crossed for you both! As for the baby making, sending lots of dust your way :dust::dust::dust: Come on baby Kismet, your mum and dad could do with some good news :thumbup:

AFM, I'm doing ok thanks. Been signed off work sick for the next two weeks after having a little breakdown at my doctor's appointment yesterday (I just felt so bloody awful!), but the upside is I now have some anti-sickness tablets which seem to work :happydance: They really knock me out, but at least I can eat and drink more. I tested positive for ketones in my urine yesterday, so my doc was adamant that things had to improve or I'd end up in hospital. For now, it's just lovely to not feel like throwing up 24/7!

Love to all xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Banana: oh, that sounds serious! I'm glad the tablets are working though. Hopefully you'll get more used to them and won't be knocked out so much. But even so, better to be tired at home than awake in hospital! :hugs:

Happy double-plum day! :D


----------



## J04NN4

Thanks all! The t shirt was SO expensive to just wear it for one day but I couldn't resist. I'll keep it until I'm done having babies just in case I'm pregnant at Halloween again :haha:

Banana - I hope you feel loads better very soon. It's really good that the tablets they gave you are helping. Do you have anything nice planned for whilst you're signed off or just lots of rest? make sure you pamper yourself!

Kismet - urgh I can't believe how much you have going on right now. You're coping so well :hugs:

Luvbug - How is the nausea/gag reflex? Feeling any better?

Cake - Hope the relaxed approach is treating you well! How are you feeling about things?

Mojo - Aw how exciting! I'm so glad your first scan went well. If you find the ginger is helping you might like Twinings lemon and ginger tea, I lived on that in first tri. 

Sooz - It's really good to hear the bleeding has stopped but not so good to hear you've been feeling down :hugs: Have you mentioned it to your midwife/GP? They might have some advice or be able to refer you to CBT or something to help you manage your thoughts a bit better. I got referred about 3 months ago and got the appointment through at the weekend - for 3 days before my due date :dohh: so if you think it's something that might help it's definitely worth mentioning sooner rather than later!

AFM - am so ready to meet baby now! Well I have been the whole time but you know what I mean. I'm massive, have gained around 2.5 stone and have got a proper waddle on now. Really struggling to get around with my SPD, especially as I also have scoliosis :cry: I'm in quite a lot of pain and not sleeping well but generally feeling well and happy with bouts of freaking the hell out :haha: No braxton hicks at all yet :shrug: I have a labour class on Thursday and a growth scan on Friday. It's all getting rather close now :happydance:


----------



## Banana2012

I definitely agree Kismet, I can handle tiredness as long as I don't need any treatment in hospital :thumbup: Jo4nn4, at the moment I can only stay awake for an hour or two before falling asleep so no plans just yet :haha: Was planning on a lovely relaxing bath this evening though! Also have my downs scan at the fetal medicine clinic tomorrow, can't wait to see my little beans again :thumbup:

Jo4nn4, I can't believe how close it is for you now :happydance: Your poor hips and back though - keep reminding them they only have another 7 or 8 weeks max to go - they can do it!!


----------



## Snuffles

I'm just waiting around for ovulation, unless I've already missed it. I dunno OH and I are taking a NTNP method this month with us moving and all. I feel like this cycle is going to be a long one :(


----------



## NurseSooz

Snuffles - hang in there. You're doing so well and you're wee angel baby would be proud of you. Just noticed your "moving" ticker. Hope all the plans are going well. Are you excited about it?

Kismet - Anxiety and depression are such cruel beasts. You feel like such an idiot when things are generally going OK and you're still mentally struggling. Fingers crossed for this cycle Kis' - sounds like you covered all the bases!

Banana - lets us know how your plum-scan goes!! Hopefully the Ketones was a temp thing and should go as soon as your poor body regains some resources. If you feel like eating then eat and eat whatever you fancy for maximum intake!

Jo - Melon baby! I can imagine with carrying around a melon on your front then your SPD would be bad. I hope your OH is giving you back rubs and pampering you! Have you been going to NCT classes or is it an NHS class your going to? You'll have to share all the gory details!


----------



## J04NN4

It's an NHS class. The nearest NCT classes are around 100 miles away unfortunately :haha: I have 3 altogether - one about 'normal' labour and natural pain relief, one for medical interventions/drugs and one about early newborn care on the next three Thursdays - which takes me right up to 37 weeks - eeek! I'm really lucky actually as there's only one other lady locally who's due around the same time as me - and she's had two very straightforward births already so will only be doing the second class. The other two and the breastfeeding one that I've already had are just me so the midwife comes to my house!


----------



## Banana2012

Snuffles, not long 'til your move now - you must be so excited! And NTNP sounds like the perfect plan for this cycle, then you can always step things up a gear once you're moved and settled. They always say 'new house, new baby' and it worked for me, so let's hope a new house works its magic for you too :thumbup:

Sooz, the plum scan went well! All measurements were as they should be, so just waiting on blood results in about 10 days time now. They're growing brilliantly, one's just over 6cm and one's just under, so perfect sizes! They were proper wrigglers too, so lovely to see! 

Jo4nn4, personally I don't see why you don't just travel the 100 miles for the NCT class :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

Sooz- Yes I'm so excited. Especially with the drama that's been happening around here.

Banana-I'm hoping so


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sooz- so good to hear from you! I'm sorry you're struggling. I was the same way in the beginning. I still have my moments that I'm just so terrified something might happen. But I've told myself that I want to enjoy this and in order for me to do that I need to just let loose. Are you showing yet?! 

Banana- I hope you're doing ok! You and those little beans that is! It's still shocking that you're having twins haha. oohhhh a bath sounds wonderful! 

Kismet- I wrote in your journal but :hugs:

jo- ehh still having the gaging. It's weird and kinda frustrating. But I am thankful it's just that, and not the nausea ( sorry banana  ) 

Snuffles- NTNP is a good way to go. I am excited for you guys to move! Hopefully it'll be way less drama! 

AFM- I updated my journal, but I will update here too. We went in for our 16 week apt on Monday. Got a nice surprise and got to see baby- which we weren't supposed to get to see it. But, it was wonderful. Baby was sitting straight up and down like it was sitting in a chair. We didn't hear the heartbeat, but saw it flickering and baby was moving it's arms about. But then the doctor saw that babys head was tilted back ( she called it hypertension ) and was waiting to see if it would change positions and pull it's neck up. It didn't. So we are going in next Friday to meet with the high risk specialist to make sure that everything is ok with babys neck. Kinda freaked me out. And, dr said that since we're going to that apt, we won't schedule the 20 week apt which is when we do the gender ultrasound. So, I'm going to see if when we go in the dr can see what the sex is. 

I hope you all are doing good!


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet, so sorry you had such a rotten appointment lovely :hugs: I can see they probably just wanted to be thorough, but sounds like they went way over the top. That's good news that your lining and corpus luteum look good though - you might beat him to a BFP before he gets to do all his tests :haha: As a little aside, if you do need the HSG (I think it's called that, the dye in your tubes thing!) I've heard very good things about the number of BFPs straight afterwards! Lots of love and hugs sweetie :hugs:

Luvbug, don't worry, I'd rather not have the nausea too :haha: I'm sorry your scan brought up a potential issue :hugs: Try not to worry as best you can, baby may just have been in an awkward position, or there could be a totally innocent explanation. Hope you're coping ok with the wait? Eeek, finding out gender - I still can't believe you're that far along :happydance:

We did our big facebook reveal last night, was very exciting!


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies :hi:

Kismet  im so sorry you had such a bad experience at the FS. I have been there and know how your feeling. I had to have all the bloods, the scans, the swabs and OH had to do 2x SA. I also had an HSG (hysterosalpingogram) in August so im happy to chat with you or answer any questions I can hun! I know its overwhelming and upsetting and FRUSTRATING but you will get there hun! They mentioned all sorts to me and I was scared to death of IVF but it never happened!

Sooz  did you have a nice anniversary? Sorry your feeling so anxious about things!! I really hope you feel better soon!! I know what you mean about feeling overwhelmed but im sure you will be a fantastic mum. No1 will know your baby better than you!! 

Jo  thats fab that they will come to your house for a couple of the classes. Im not sure im going to go to any of these classes  im not sure they are really me! Lol you will need to let me know if they seem worthwhile. 

Banana  Sorry to hear you havent been feeling so good. Im glad your signed off. I cant totally sympathise as I am also signed off. Hope you feel better soon!! 

AFM: if im honest im feeling rubbish the GP has signed me off work after I was seen at the out of ours on Saturday when I couldnt stop vomiting. I had a fast pulse and high temp and they were gonna admit me for a drip but luckily I didnt have any keytones in my urine so they gave me an injection to help with sickness (it worked sooo well!) and I now have oral tablets to take at home which I cant say are working all that well. Had my booking in appointment with the midwife yesterday  she really wasnt what I expected!! Can I ask how old everyones midwife is? Mine was about the same age as me which I felt was a bit weird, I dont know why!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- I'm doing good for the most part. I have my moments where I freak out a little bit. Then other times I'm fine. How exciting that you did your facebook reveal! 

Mojo- so sorry you've been feeling so terrible. But luckily you're having time off work. 

Kismet- I'm so glad you're feeling better about the whole situation.


----------



## CakeCottage

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well... I'm still trying to catch up with where you're all at xx


----------



## J04NN4

Banana - I'm so glad your scan went well! Two little plums, how sweet. How did you reveal your news on Facebook?

Luvbug - I'm sure all will be well. Better safe than sorry but it must have been very upsetting :hugs:

Mojo - sorry you're feeling so yuck. My class was definitely worthwhile; not much I didn't already know but nice to have chance to ask questions as they came to me and it's never the same coming from a book. I say go, it's free and they have to give you paid time off work so what's to lose :shrug::haha: Also my midwife is 10 or so years older than me but has no children. It doesn't really bother me but my mum thinks it's weird :haha:

Kismet - lots of :hugs: to you. Hope you get chance to chill out and relax this weekend.

Cake - hope you're doing good!

AFM - had my labour class which was good, MW taught OH some massage techniques so he has no excuse now! She also told him that during labour he'll be helping just by being there which he's enjoying quoting at me at the moment :dohh:
Growth scan/consultant appointment also went fantastically - baby is little miss or mr average which is exactly what we want. It looked very squished in there but we saw that it is head down, some amount engaged (ultrasounds techs don't do how much apparently), and has hair! How exciting. Consultant is v happy with my progress and seems to think I shouldn't be 'high risk' - and has written a note to say so and that they're happy for me to have a water birth (not usually an option for high risk patients). They want to see me again for a check up 2 days before due date. 
I also looked around the labour ward and saw the pool where I will hopefully give birth - very exciting and the staff were lovely. We topped off the day with a Burger King (a bit of a novelty as we live 80-odd miles away from any fast food :haha:) and the last of our Christmas shopping. Anxiety seems to have disappeared altogether for now at least and I'm so happy and excited about everything :cloud9:


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo ladies!!

How are you all doing on this soggy Monday? Hope you had a lovely weekend.

Kismet - how's this cycle going?

Banana - have you done a facebook announcement yet? Let us know how you did it if you did!

Mojo - how you doing chick? Have you avoided a hospital admission? Really hope you didn't need that drip!

Luvbug - Have you seen the specialist yet? Hope everythings OK as I know you were pretty anxious.

Jo - 35wks!! So exciting!! You're getting close to "it could happen any day" territory! Eep! Will you be going to Raigmore? My SIL gave birth there and had a really good experience. I have EVERYTHING crossed for you having an awesome birth experience. How weird to think how soon it will be before you meet bubba! I hope you're not getting to pregnancy-fed-up. Big hugs!

AFM - I've got the m/w on Thurs. My second appt with her. Not sure what this appt is for. My only fear is that my BP is always high as I HATE having it done. I may take a few readings at work to prove it can be ok! Stupid really. Otherwise I'm fine. Occassionally getting headaches but nothing more exciting than that!:thumbup:


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## NurseSooz

Och Kismet - so sorry to here about issues with your OH. Sounds like he's worried about TTC coming between you. I don't think anything can truely take your mind off the 2ww. He should be understanding that everything is outwith your control as there's nothing you can do which is why the 2ww is such a struggle. He's probably fretting, internally, wishing there was something he could do. I just made sure I had thing to look forward to during the 2ww like nights out, days out, date nights. We had an argument during one of our 2ww for the same reasons as you - I had to sit down with him (through tears!) and tell him why I was frightened, why I was stressed and why the 2ww was so hard. I also wrote a lot of it down. Maybe a meal out together to talk things over and chill out my be an option. Our chat was certainly over some glasses of wine! TBH I don't think they can fully understand what it's like. They don't understand the pressure that we put on ourselves and how responsible we feel. One of my best mates and I had that chat 'cos both our OHs were being insensitive about it all! Lets face it, all they really have to do is have some nights of fun and then stand back! I guess try and not let TTC get between you. I know this has been a bit of a ramble but I just wanted you to know that I relate to how you're feeling! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## J04NN4

Sooz - I know, my mum had me at 37 weeks and whilst I know that's rare it does make it all a bit close :haha: I am getting pretty pee'd off tbh - everything hurts, I'm struggling to breathe, now baby's starting to become engaged I'm peeing about every half an hour and even then it's just a dribble (haha sorry TMI), I can hardly bloody move and much as I hate hate HATE to complain about feeling baby move as it's wonderful, it's so big now it hurts! But I'm just trying to immerse myself in baby preparations, of which there are still a surprising amount left despite my control freakishness! I keep reminding myself that this is the last time ever we will just be a twosome and make the most of our time together. Lots of cuddles :D And yes I will be giving birth at Raigmore, 80 miles away, so crapping myself about the journey but (repeats to self) it will be fine, it will be fine, I won't end up giving birth in a layby!

Have you heard the baby's heartbeat yet? Because my 16 week mw appointment was the first time I did so maybe you'll get that? Other than that it was just a normal check up/pee test, she might ask you if you're feeling movement yet. Good luck!

Kismet - thank you sweetie! I desperately hope I get it too. I've replied on your journal so for now just lots of :hugs: to you. I hope things are looking up!


----------



## BabyBean14

Jo: I'm sorry to hear you're so uncomfortable! I have to say hearing that you are struggling to breathe kind of freaks me out. Eeeeeeek!


----------



## J04NN4

It's only really when baby's stretching out or mostly when I lie down. It feels like everything sort of sloshes upwards. I get a bit short of breath and heartburn too. Bleugh! Got re-measured for a bra the other day and my ribs have expanded another 2 inches, obviously not enough though :haha: My body has changed in so many ways I never expected!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hi ladies! Looks like we're all doing well for the most part!

Jo- you're getting so close!!!

Kismet- I'm so sorry your DH isn't being very sensitive about it. I'm sure it's frustrating. Something they have to realize is, they can't feel what's going on in your body. They don't think about it 24/7 like we do during that time. I hope things get better and he realizes that he's being quite insensitive. 

Sooz- so glad you're doing well! I won't go in until Friday. So just a couple more days! 

AFM- had a long weekend. Went to a birthday party for my best friends daughter, and spent time with family. I finally threw up for the first time as a result of my gaging on Sunday. I had eaten breakfast, went to brush my teeth, I think it was the combination of the toothpaste and cereal taste. And I puked. Gross. Other then that nothing really new to share! I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## NurseSooz

Jo - eep! I'm so excited and scared for you!! I'm too scared to move forward with planning nurery designs and buying stuff. When did you start? We have so much work to do on the flat that the thought of starting the nursery freaks me out. My OH (as much as I love him) is bad for starting DIY jobs and not finishing them off!! We've got ceiling's needing a second coat of pain, shower roof needing done etc etc. I've decided I'm going to go and buy paint and take painting into my own hands! Did you ever post pics of your nursery? I'd love to see it!

Kis' - you can only do your best to chill when you're TTC. It's so difficult and your OH needs to know the battles you have with yourself and how difficult it is not to fret. I know the stress of TTC was rubbing off on OH and he thought he lost me for a bit as I was so bogged down and upset by it all. STay positive, I think you've got a great attitude.

Luvbug - do you know what your appt will involve? Let us know how you get on. Sorry to hear about your puking episode! I def think our tolerance to gross things is far less with pregnancy. I even struggle with gross things on TV which would never have bothered me!

Midwife tomorrow morning. Hoping i'll get to hear bubs heartbeat. I'm almost certain I've been feeling "twinges". Like wee palpitations in my uterus. Sometimes I can only explain it as "drumming fingers" from the inside. Makes me giggle and it's kinda tickly. Other good news is my MIL has offered to look after bubba for 2 days a week when I come back from mat leave. That would take a lot of financial strain off us so I'm feeling quite positive!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## J04NN4

Luvbug - yuck, I hope you feel much better soon. I was only sick twice despite lots of gagging - once was after a sneezing fit, it was just something about the sensation at the back of my throat after sneezing loads :dohh::haha: Has the nausea/gagging eased at all or is it still just as bad?

Sooz - we started buying stuff at about 15 weeks but only because the nursery set I really wanted (saw it whilst shopping with a pregnant friend before our little accident so had basically resigned myself to not being able to have it) was being discontinued and half price :haha: I held off buying anything else until after our 20 week scan and we've only started assembling everything in recent weeks as baby's room was our guest room until recently and we've had tonnes of visitors what with us only moving here in the spring. It's still a bit of a dumping ground but we're almost finished now so will post pics soon :happydance: And I definitely think you're feeling bubs btw! Good luck tomorrow :hugs:

Kismet - I don't get that either. Why is it so hard for men and their masculinity rather than us and our femininity? And just to top it all off all of our procedures are much more invasive. AND we're the ones that have had to deal with the contraception all those years we *didn't* want to get pregnant :brat: I hate to be one of those man hating feminist types but they really do get it easy in this department. Don't think of your body as being broken though sweetheart, it's still early days and chances are all will be well, and even if not it doesn't mean you're 'broken' - you just might need a bit of assistance :hugs:

AFM - been bulk cooking today in preparation for baby's arrival. TBH it's not much of a change, with us living so far from a supermarket I cook like this anyway but it's somehow more exciting this way. I have another labour class tomorrow at 2 so OH and I will go out for lunch before hand - we can't really afford such frivolous things but we're making the most of it before we have a screaming baby smushing food into its hair and generally making a scene :haha:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Jo- It's about the same. Just gagging though, no nausea luckily. I guess I'll take that over feeling sick. So exciting to be batch cooking and it be for a more exciting reason now! 

sooz- I'm not sure what it all envolves. I know they're going to do an ultrasound. But other than that I don't know haha. I will definitely tell you guys about if afterwards. I even struggle with picking up hair balls from the cats, which never used to bother me. But now it does! 

Kismet- :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Hello lovely ladies, how are you all this weekend? I hope you're all doing fantastically, including all of our lurkers!

I am 36 weeks today so getting really close! I have been very crampy, am starting to lose bits of my plug and (TMI) have been pooping like mad all week so I think the time may be approaching. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow and I'm sure she'll tell me these symptoms can last weeks and weeks but hey ho, everything seems to be heading in the right direction anyway. I really hope baby is punctual as I'm desperate for him or her to be here and home in time for Christmas!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hello ladies! It sure has been quite in here the past couple days! Hope everyone is doing ok!

Had my ultrasound on Friday. Dr. measured EVERYTHING- legs, arms, head, brain, heart, waist. Showed us there are two lets and two arms. Showed us the spine... neck looks perfectly fine, baby was just in a weird position that day. Showed us it's face, and showed us that it looks like baby won't have a cleff lip ( not sure on the spelling of that ). Showed us the bladder, where the umbilical cord connects to the bellybutton. It was a really awesome appointment. SO COOl! 
He was having a hard time though and we were in there for at least an hour because baby was not cooperating. Sitting way back down in there breech. He started off doing a normal ultrasound on my tummy, and was pushing soooooo hard it was uncomfortable. Then, he decided to do a vaginal ultrasound because he figured he'd be able to see the sex that way and hopefully get the other pictures he needed.

Dr. says he's 90% sure it's a boy!!

Super exciting! Although I wish he was 100% sure because I'm the type that is a little worried that he is only 90% sure lol. BUT, other than that I am really really excited. I feel a little guilty because I did want a girl. But I know I will have other opportunities. And I truly am excited to know it's a boy! 

DH and I went to the store afterwards and each picked something out for him. 
I have posted a couple pictures for you ladies!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Stermer 18 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5









It's a BOY?!?!?!?!.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi ladies! I've been lingering for a while and keeping up to date with all your journies. Would it be ok to join you all next month? After my next AF I will be officially TTC!! 
So excited but also a little scared. 
X


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hi Miniegg!! I'm sure none of us would mind if you joined now! No need to wait until next month!!


----------



## Miniegg27

Ah that's kind of you!!! Thanks! 
Ps. Congratulations on your baby boy! X


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Miniegg27 said:


> Ah that's kind of you!!! Thanks! X

We've got an amazing bunch of ladies here! So glad you will be joining us!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies!!

Jo  happy 36 weeks!! :happydance: How exciting I really hope these signs mean baby is on the way!! Hope your managing to get some rest now....your going to need it xx

Luvbug  so glad your scan went well and everything is ok! Congrats on your wee boy!!! How cute. I know its hard with them saying only 90% but they will never say 100% so they are covering themselves!! Your photos are amazing!! How you feeling??

Mini  welcome!! Best of luck TTC for when AF comes! I hope you get your BFP soon!! :winkwink:

Kismet  totally hear you im sure the body can trick you into believing your pregnant its horrible and the vivid dreams dont help  plus thats a sign of pregnancy which then messes with your head even more!! :dohh: The life of a ttc-er!! :hugs: for tomorrow I am sure you will be just fine, is it the prospect of having blood taken or just the thought of going back to the FS office?

AFM: I have been diagnosed with hyperemesis and I am struggling slightly. Havent really left the hosue the past week except to see the doctor. I am being sick constantly and have next to no energy. Trying to be positive that this will pass soon - fingers Xd!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## mojo86

17 vials seems an awful lot of blood to be taking at once hun? I am a surgical nurse and look after people having major surgery and even when they are admitted we dont take as much as 17 vials! Plus with you fasting its a lot of blood to take! Maybe you should ask for them to take some tomorrow and some another day? Did they say it would definitely be 17 vials? Imagine telling you that - talk about frightening the patient! :hugs:

I have tried boiled sweets, ice cubes, ice lollies, fizzy juice, teas, accupressure bands, ginger everything, ive had 3 injections to stop the sickness and now on to my fourth type of anti sickness tablet but nothin seems to work. Ive tried different combinations, eating little and often but my body seems to do what it wants when it wants. I had an early scan at 7 weeks and they only saw one baby - I hope there wasnt one hiding :help:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Miniegg27

You poor thing mojo that sounds so awful. Really hope it passes soon! Do you think it might be twins?


----------



## mojo86

God I dont envy u hun I had a lot of blood taken when I was being diagnosed with pcos as they found out I have liver disease at the same time but jeez I had nothing like that amount at one time!! They must do things differently where you are as over here the tubes/vials are all different colours and one tube can cover 3 or 4 different tests for example over here a brown tube you can use the one tube/vial to check liver function and kidney function etc. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## mojo86

thanks mini I have my 12 weeks scan a week on thu so will find out then but I think there is prob just one in there lol. Kismet I hope it goes okay tomorrow - if nothing else they are begin very thorough which is exactly what you want. Just take deep breaths and dont look!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

oh my gosh, that many things of blood would probably make me pass out.... just thinking about that makes me feel icky haha. Good luck though love!


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks for the support. :hugs: At this point, I just want to get it over with, although the thought of it still makes me squidgy. :wacko: I'm 2 hours into my total fast. Only 10 to go!


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet said:


> Thanks for the support. :hugs: At this point, I just want to get it over with, although the thought of it still makes me squidgy. :wacko: I'm 2 hours into my total fast. Only 10 to go!

Good luck with your tests honey I will be thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

How did you get on today kismet? x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## mojo86

Oh no Kismet :hugs: its over now and you did well to have it done!! xx


----------



## CakeCottage

Just thought I'd check in and see how all you lovely ladies are doing?

Sorry to hear you felt so ill today after your tests Liz, I've also discovered lately that I have IBS but its not been that bad just yet... Hope you feel better soon! 
CD 13 in the cakey household and I'm holding my OH to BDing ransom!! X


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw Kismet... I'm so sorry your IBS is acting up so badly. But I'm glad the testing didn't go too bad. I hope you're feeling better

Cake- Good to hear from you!

CC- So wonderful to see you're still lurking. I hope things are going well for you!


----------



## CakeCottage

I tried a probiotic supplement but that have me chronic diarrhea (is that how that's spelt ha) x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo ladies!

Kismet - I'm so sorry about your experience :hugs:. IBS is such a crippling thing and so painful at times too. I know exactly how you felt about being trapped in a toilet! When I first got pregnant my IBS was the worst it's been and I was stranded at home at times. The only things I find that work at mebeverine, buscopan, loperamide and colpermin. Sometimes a hot water bottle helps with the spasms. I also used to find that sleeping on my left side or my tummy sometimes helped. Have you been told the plan as to what happens after these tests are done?

Luvbug - I'm so relieved everything is OK with you and sweet potato! So exciting you know the gender - A wee laddie! Awesome! When I first got pregnant I always wanted a girl but now I've spent time around wee boys I love them too. Also there is some really cool boy stuff about! I found an awesome baby-grow with world war II planes all over it - it was SO cute and retro! How's your bump growing?

Jo - If you're loosing bits of the plug then that is MEGA exciting! Surely that means you'll come early or at least on time! Are you getting any wee hicky flinches? 37weekers are always such lovely sizes. How weird to think that you could wake up any day to the day your baby might be born! Eep! You'll need to start all the baby-myth inducing measures! Pineapple, curries, stairs and SEX for you missy - stat! :haha:

CC - SO lovely to see you here. Been missing you and wondering if you're OK xx

Miniegg- always welcome. We're always scardicats and always here for more scardicats!

Cake - CD13 is an exciting achievement. Fingers crossed!!

Mojo - soon time for your first scan! So exciting - have you got the date for it?

Anyone seen banana, annaki or snuffles?

I'm SO torn as to finding out the gender. SO many have said how lovely it is to be told when the baby is born. Part of me wants to find out on Xmas day so we were going to get the senographer to write it down and stick it in an envelope. I just don't know :shrug: - all set for 11/12/12 for our 20wk scan (I'll be 20+6). I'm still overwhelmed by the whole thing in true scardicat style. Bump is now very prominent and feeling regular squiggles now!


----------



## annaki

Hello all,

It's been ages since I posted! I did write a reply the other day but I some how lost it. Gutted. Only a quick visit until I have more time to read through.

We have our 20 week scan on Monday at 08:30 in the morning! So exciting! I will be 20 and 2 days then. Really eager to feel our little one move but not had much feelings that I can call movement at the minute. A few popping feelings but I was definite kicks. My belly is hard and round but I definitely don't look 5 month gone! Feel like I just look round. Been feeling very sorry for myself a lately. Haha. I am crying at everything. Bought a few more pieces. Next big purchase is the Nursery furniture but that will be after Christmas 

Nursesooz...we are finding out the gender. We can't wait.

Will have time later to check previous posts but hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Snuffles

I'm still around, just trying to make babies with OH lol


----------



## J04NN4

Ooh lots to catch up on here!

Luvbug - Those are beautiful photos of _your son!!!_ Wow I bet that takes some getting used to. Don't quote me on this but I'm pretty sure no doctor would say they're 100% sure of the sex anyway. Most doctors wouldn't say they're 100% sure of anything in case they get sued :haha:

Miniegg - Of course, welcome, the more the merrier. I hope your stay in TTC is short one but you can stay with us here for as long as you like :thumbup: I'm about to pop and they can't get rid of me :rofl:

Kismet - Hope you're enjoying your birthday lovely. Chin up :hugs:

Mojo - Oh you poor thing. Not long now until you're in second tri so I really hope the sickness eases soon.

CC - Good to hear from you, hope you're doing really well :flower:

Cake - I have IBS too :( It's so much more common than I thought! I too found that fibre was the only thing that helped. Seems counterintuitive if you've constantly got the runs but it works for me :shrug: Good luck with the BD'ing :haha:

Sooz - Argh big decision! The idea of finding out on Christmas Day is lovely but would you really be able to leave that envelope sealed for over two weeks?! If so you have much more willpower than I do so kudos :haha:!!

Annaki - I can't wait to hear what you're having! Do you have any names in mind? Do you think you'll name him or her once you know?

Snuffles - Good luck :sex:

AFM - Lots of signs but all way TMI as these things tend to be so stop reading now if you're easily grossed out. Still pooping like mad, not the runs as such but loose and frequent. I have really suffered with constipation the whole time I've been pregnant but have been like this for a week and a half now, have stopped taking my fibre supplement AND my lactulose and it's still going. Also tonnes of discharge and lots of cramps, both AF-y and bowel-y. I had a midwife appointment on Monday and baby is also 3/5ths engaged. I *really* hope this means baby will be here soon. I'm full term on Sunday, have packed my hospital bags and have just got to fit the car seat tomorrow (car is in the garage today) and then we're ready whenever (you hear that, baby? *We're ready whenever* *prod prod*) :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies it's lovely to hear you are all doing well, lots of wiggly bumps LOL. I guess it is time I gave you all an update.

I have now had 2 bad progesterone tests, way to low to even conceive no need carry a baby. We are currently waiting for DH appointment to get his sperm analysis done and our joint appointment with the fertility specialist. So just lots of waiting here. But on the plus side DH has said if we haven't got our BFP by February he is going to book us another holiday in Mexico, So it isn't all bad :thumbup:


----------



## Banana2012

Eeek, so much to catch up on! Sorry for not posting for a while, either been feeling sick or tired and just not up to much, but will try and do better from now on! I'm feeling lots better, went back to work on Monday and I'm not being sick anymore, so big progress! I'm also developing a proper bump which everyone at work keeps commenting on - I can't even imagine how big I'm going to be by the time I pop these two little ones out!!!

CC, so lovely to hear from you. I'm sorry the tests have come back showing problems - can they help you with the progesterone levels? Lots of :hugs:

Mojo, so many hugs coming your way. The sickness really is unbearable, I was at breaking point with mine and can totally sympathise with how you feel. Mine stopped very suddenly, and I really hope yours does the same. Get lots of rest and take care of yourself and that little bean :hugs:

Luvbug, so glad everything is ok with little one :thumbup: And a boy - eeek! You must be so excited now you know!

Snuffles, lots of baby dust coming your way, and good luck for the move!

Annaki, you're so close to finding out :happydance: Sounds like you're at a really exciting point, so much going on!

Kismet, boo to having a cold on your birthday! Do you have anything planned to celebrate when you feel better? Lots of luck coming your way for the fertility testing stuff - how are you feeling about it all? 

Jo4nn4, sounds like your body's gearing up!! How exciting! Come out little baby!

Sooz, your Christmas idea sounds lovely! And definitely all credit to you if you can hold out from opening the envelope if that's what you decide to do :haha: Sounds like everything is going well! And I'm with you in the scared stakes - I'm terrified, but so excited too! Pregnancy is such a strange thing!

Cake, good luck with this cycle!

Miniegg, welcome :flower:

I really hope I've remembered everyone - I tried my best with my baby frazzled brain! Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- so glad to hear you're feeling better! How exciting that your bump is coming out!! 

cc- sorry to hear about the bad tests, hopefully these next couple of appointments will bring good news. ooohhh a trip to Mexico! That'd be fun! It's so nice to hear from you! 

Kismet- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Snuffles- :dust: :dust: 

Sooz- How exciting. I love the idea of the whole finding out on Christmas! Sounds wonderful! Bump is coming in nicely. I will take a picture Friday... or Saturday ( since I'll be eating a ton tomorrow haha ) and will upload it on here!

Annaki- How exciting- I can't wait to see what you're having! 

Jo- oh boy... I really hope that all this means baby is coming soon!!! That is very true. That does make me feel much better! 

Hope I got everyone, sorry if I missed anyone.... gotta get back to work now!


----------



## BabyBean14

V


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet I have no idea what they are going to do, We will just have to wait and see 

Happy Birthday by the way I'm sorry you aren't feeling great XXX


----------



## NurseSooz

Kismet - :hugs: sounds you're on an emotional rollercoaster. Sounds so scary and unknown. Take a lot of comfort when you see so many women who have struggled to concieve and get a BFP randomly on a natural cycle. You just never know which makes it even the more painful I know!

CC - I could cry when I read your posts. Is progesterone supplementation not an option? Please don't give up. I know you must be feeling pretty crushed at times but don't give up on the SMEP! You never ever know what may happen. (Although Mexico sounds awesome...:winkwink:)


Banana - your bump will start growing at quite a rate now you're cooking two! You should be feeling squirming pretty soon as well! I'm so glad you're feeling better and can maybe start enjoying your pregnancy more now.

Annaki - I nearly squealed when I read your post! Do you have any hunches about what you're having? So exciting!!

Snuffles - lovely to see you! Mega dust for your baby making and mega luck for that extra special rainbow baby! Your wee guardian angel will bring you luck!

Jo - you'll need to keep us mega updated 'cos if you don't we'll all assume you're in labour and start annoying you!! Eep! So exciting! Imagine Chistmas day with your newborn (or nearly newborn!)!! Eep! You'll have to invest in a mega cute Crimbo outfit for bubs!

AFM - OH felt squirmy move for the first time the other day. Think he was totally shocked! I was lying in bed and squirmy was having a wee disco and gave a kick to OHs hand! I don't think he's quite besotted yet. When I asked him for a laugh "are you not going to pamper me?!" he said "you're not pregnant enough yet!". The cheek 'o' it! Hope you have lovely weekend plans ladies. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks everyone, My GP isn't willing to do anything but wants me to see the specialist, I think because of my age, but we need to do tests first before they will accept the referral. I will keep you all informed. X

Nice to here baby moving well sooz X


----------



## J04NN4

CC - Oh sweetheart good luck with your tests, I can't imagine what you're going through. It sounds like you're doing OK though and coping well. You're very strong. And a lovely holiday to Mexico sounds wonderful! I have my fingers crossed so tight for you :hugs:

Banana - So glad to hear you're feeling better! Can't wait to see bump pics. I wonder how big you will get. My auntie had twins recently and she wasn't actually much bigger than a singleton pregnancy - and it was ALL bump, looked like she'd swallowed a beach ball :haha:

Kismet - How come IVF wouldn't be on the cards if you don't mind me asking? Of course I'm sure it wouldn't come to that but just interested. Keep positive, it's still early days!

Sooz - How exciting that DH felt the baby! You'll need to start sticking your belly out, holding the small of your back and doing a bit of a waddle to prove you need some pregnancy pampering :haha:

I'm getting so incredibly impatient now but am trying to stay busy. Still getting lots of cramps and baby is more active than ever. I swear it was doing star jumps in there earlier as I could feel it everywhere! I can feel its little hands down by my hip bones which is very odd. I have had a couple of high blood pressure readings now which I'm a bit worried about so she's going to re-check it next week. She says if it stays as it is, that's OK, they'll just keep an eye on me, but if it goes any higher it'll be off to hospital for a longer period of monitoring as there's always a chance it's a bit of white coat syndrome. I feel otherwise well but am obviously worried about pre eclampsia. At least now I'm basically full term, just would rather not be induced obviously!

As for Christmas outfits, I already have two :haha: This one: https://www.clothingattesco.com/tesco-christmas-penguin-all-in-one-and-hat/invt/kl222090/ and this one: https://reviews.asda.com/1440-en_gb/G003330414/christmas-elf-all-in-one-reviews/reviews.htm
Poor baby :haha:


----------



## Banana2012

Just a quick pop on, had a lovely but busy weekend visiting friends in the Peak District and now got lots of work to do for the coming week at school - rubbish! :cry: I have parents evening on two evenings this week, plus a ton of other work to do. Grrr! Bring on Christmas! 

Sooz, glad to hear baby is moving well, must be so lovely! :happydance:

Jo4nna, those outfits are adorable! Love them! Hope the blood pressure calms down :hugs:

Kismet, I have everything crossed for you and OH. Lots of :hugs:

CC, same for you lovely :hugs: Good luck with whatever tests they decide to do, I really hope things start to pick up for you.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

CC - keep us up to date with how you're getting on. Thinking of you. We're always here for you.

Kismet - poor you - more stresses! Not what you're needing! Why do lots of horrible stresses all crop up together huh. I hope things work out with the car as you seem all set to get it! Money is a total b%tch and it frustrates me why everything/happiness/life has to revolve around it. It's so unfar. :hugs::nope:


Banana - hope parents evening goes well! It must be so stressful to get your brain all prepared to talk about all your kids! Eep!

Jo - really hope it's white-coat. I'm sure you're probably just on-the-edge about when everything will kick off. I'm sure my BP would be high if birth was round the corner. It's so annoying you can never get an exact time of arrival (like in the airport:haha:...although even then you get delays and cancellations!)! Keep yourself or at least your mind busy and we're always here for you to rant to! Will you be heading for Raigmore as soon as contractions start or do you plan on lingering at home at all? (I know you said you had quite a distance between hosp and house).

AFM - feeling very blue and feel guilty for feeling blue. I'm sick of everyone telling me all the negative aspects of pregnancy, birth, having a baby, working with a baby etc. Noone is ever positive or gives me lovely stories. I'm stressing out so much about money and affording the 9months mat leave. I'm upset about the whole prospect of moving, selling the flat for less than we bought it for...I guess I'm also scared about becoming a mum and doing a good job of it:cry:. Just feeling mega lame:nope:. On the positive - was very cute that OH was talking to bump the other day - had to beam at him:blush:


----------



## NurseSooz

PS: sorry to moan ladies but sometimes I don't really have anyone else to share my woes with. Please feel free to ignore my whines!


----------



## Miniegg27

Sooz I get fed up of people telling me how tiring it is having kids, how much they change your life etc. whenever I say to people I'd love to have a baby friends with kids say 'you can have mine' or 'take mine for the night, that'll change your mind'. It annoys me so much cos they've had their kids and obviously went through what I am now so shut up and stop winging when it was your choice to have a baby in the first place! Be grateful you can have kids! So don't worry Hun. Just ignore them! You'll be a fab mum and all the other stuff just take it one day at a time!!!! X


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## J04NN4

Just a quick update - going to hospital on the advice on the midwife suspecting my hind waters have gone :wacko: I have been very damp today but suspect I have just pee'd myself or it's discharge. Baby is still moving lots so I'm happy all is well but better safe than sorry!

I will probably update you later with a very red face after being told I've just wee'd myself :blush:


----------



## CakeCottage

Just thought I'd check in ladies, hope you are all ok!

Kismet - sorry you've been feeling so rough, hope you feel better soon.

Miniegg27 - I'm with you on that, I had a lady in work today say "ooh you're getting a bit old arnt you, best get thinking about having babies!" I felt like saying I'm only just 27 FFS!!!

Sooz - hope parents evening went well, OH is a teacher and I know how stressed he gets when it come to parents eve!!

Banana - hope all is well with twinnies!

JO - how exciting, at least if baby does come early it will be cooked enough  

Afm - I'm around 4 dpo I think, haven't really been tracking my cycle lately!! Eek! X


----------



## BabyBean14

Jo: :shock: Oh wow! Good luck today. :hugs:

Rachel: Good to see you. Sending lots of dust. :hugs:


----------



## annaki

Good luck Jo! Exciting! First Scardicat baby! Xx

Sooz...try not to worry things will work itself out. I have an apointment at wages on Friday to discuss my Mat leave. Trying to stretch it to a year off but will see what the figures say. The NHS have a very good Mat leave policy. You work for the NHS is it different from England's?

AFM...

We are having a baby boy!!!

We can't wait. All is as it should be and he is doing ok.  So pleased. More than halfway there now.... ))))


----------



## J04NN4

still pregnant! Waters in tact. Sort of disappointed now. Just setting off home, will update properly later x


----------



## BabyBean14

Annaki: A boy! :cloud9: How exciting!

Jo: glad you're okay but I can see why you're frustrated. :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Sooz, I know exactly how you feel. If I hear one more person say one more scary thing about childbirth/pregnancy I'll scream! Most people have been great, but the things some people come out with are shocking! Just think, if it was that awful people wouldn't do it again and again. You'll be fine - and you'll make a great mum. All this worrying shows how much you care :hugs:

Kismet, hope you're feeling a bit better? The situation with your mum sounds so frustrating :hugs:

Jo4nn4, how frustrating! :hugs: I actually squealed when I read your earlier message!

Cake, good luck for this cycle!

Annaki, yay for a boy! :happydance: Has finding out made it much more real? That's 2 boys so far with you and Luvbug - we need to balance it out with some girlies too!

AFM, first parents evening is over - I'm exhausted! One more to go tomorrow, then I can relax a little! Only a week to go 'til my 16 week growth scan - very excited and nervous! I so hope everything looks even growth-wise with the two of them, and it will be so reassuring just to see them again. Twins are exciting, but also very stressful! Also, I'm officially carrying 2 oranges today - woo hoo!


----------



## J04NN4

Finally got chance to reply properly!

Kismet - Haha yes a watermelon belly is quite unwieldy :haha: It's a good job I have plenty of padding as I keep bumping it into things - poor baby! I hope things are going better for you now and you've both recovered from your colds :hugs:

Sooz - please don't feel guilty or feel bad for venting here. I know exactly what you mean, I've had many days out and about since I've been pregnant when I've come home in tears due to comments/horrible birth stories etc from strangers. People are dicks, really they are. I won't say take no notice because I know it's not as simple as that but just remember people like to complain and share drama. They're also nosey and generally find pregnancy an excuse to make small talk about something other than the weather for a change. They don't seem to realise it's the 27th time that day you've been asked the same questions. To answer your question, I'm really not sure what we'll do when the time comes, it depends so much on the time of day/weather etc. I have the phone numbers of all the hotels and b&b's near the hospital on my phone and I think that's about all I can do for now. It's driving me crazy not being able to plan, I'm not really the 'wait and see' type but I'm hoping it'll stand me in good stead for the unpredictability of parenting :haha:

Cake - wishing you so much luck and :dust: for this cycle! When will you be testing or will you wait to see if AF shows?

Annaki - Ahh another boy! Huge congratulations! Do you have any names in mind? Will you tell family and friends he's a boy or is that just for you and OH to know?

Banana - Wow, two oranges! That sounds so big already! Do you think you'll be able to find out the gender at your 16 week scan? Good luck with your parents evening tomorrow :hugs:

AFM - will just copy and paste from my journal so some of you may have read this:
Well ladies it turns out it is possible for one to produce so much discharge and general crotch sweat that it appears your waters have gone :sick: I left a big wet patch when I sat on the bed to get dressed this morning and it definitely wasn't pee!

I know it's better safe than sorry but am feeling utterly mortified. They were very nice but I don't exactly relish driving 80 miles each way to be examined (complete with torch shining up my vag :dohh:) and questioned about my various bodily fluids only to be told nothing exciting is happening. But oh well, I've had a bit of a cry on the way home for various reasons (feeling stupid, wasting my/OH's/the hospital's time, disappointment that baby isn't on its way) but am trying to focus on the bright side - when I thought maybe something was happening I felt no fear, just excitement, and now I'm looking forward to meeting my baby and even giving birth more than ever. I just hope I'm not waiting too much longer!


----------



## chickenchaser

Annaki, Congratulations with your little boy. Have you started to think about names yet?

JO4NN4, Baby will be here soon enough don't worry. XXX


----------



## CakeCottage

Jo I'm supposed to be due for AF on the 5th Dec but won't test unless she's at least 4 days late... I don't want to be wasting money on tests again ha xx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Oh yay Annaki, you're having a boy!:happydance:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies hope your all doing well. Just a quick update from me. I had my 12 week scan on thu and we were told the baby has a 'prominent' bladder measuring 7mm. She said the baby may just be needing to pee or it could be more serious. I am booked in for another scan next week. They were quite vague with me so I stupidly went online looking for answers and im terrified after finding out about obstructions or chromosome problems. Some people with this problem are advised to terminate their pregnancy. I cant eat or sleep and im just devastated.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Annaki- Yay for a boy! We're both team blue! 

Kismet- I'm so happy you finally got the car! And that was really nice of him to pay for your insurance for a year! 

Mojo- I'm so sorry. That Dr. Google is a terrible thing haha. I have to force myself to not look things up because otherwise I will think too much into it. I didn't even look anything up when they said the babies neck was tilted wrong because I could only imagine what it said. Hopefully everything is ok and maybe baby just needs to pee! :hugs:

Cake- :dust: for you! Did you do a more relaxed approach or was it planned and timed? 

Jo- :hugs: I can't wait for baby to get here! 

Banana- Yay for double oranges! Glad to hear that you're doing better! Are you going to find out the genders? 

AFM- not much going on here. hit 20 weeks yesterday! Exciting to be half way there. I am getting anxious haha. I am so excited for what is to come! Finally have decided I probably need to get more maternity pants. Although I can fit in my normal jeans, they push on my uterus and it hurts. SO I will begin that adventure soon. Also, I feel like I have been experiencing round ligament pains, which are very uncomfortable! They hurt. So, I'm going to ask my dr. to make sure that's what it is and that it's ok. Otherwise, we're doing great and baby is kicking all the time! Except when DH puts his hand on my tummy of course haha. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## J04NN4

Mojo I really hope you get good news at your scan. I had to go back for a repeat of my 20 week scan as they couldn't see its heart properly. Hopefully nothing will show up and this is just a precaution. Try not to Google - lots and lots of women have had anomalies on their scans only to have nothing show up on a double check. As Luvbug said something similar happened to her too. Best of luck :hugs:

Kismet - yay for owning a car! The stress and expense begins :haha: it's so worth it though.

Luvbug - how on earth have you held out in normal jeans until now?! I was living in leggings and things from almost immediately and then proper maternity things from about 16 weeks! Congratulations on being half way!

AFM - no news here! Any signs I was having seem to have eased off :( Really uncomfortable now, hands and feet very swollen and hips are really playing up. But I'm trying to make the most of these last days/weeks of being lazy and just watching TV, playing computer games and eating :haha: We're having a Chinese tonight and that's the highlight of my weekend :rofl:

Hope you're all doing really well! Anybody nearly ready for Christmas?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Jo- haha... well I got a belly band. Not sure if you've heard of it, but it's a circular piece of fabric that you can put over your unbuttoned jeans to help keep them up. Nobody knows you're wearing it because it just looks like another undershirt. It works really well, and I still use it with my work pants. I'll still use it with my jeans until I get more maternity pants. My work pants don't bother me like my jeans. They just hurt my uterus so it's getting old lol. I tried to go get some more pants yesterday, but the store I wanted to go to didn't have any! What the heck! So, I gotta find another one. I't s amazing how expensive they can be, that's why I wanted to go to this specific store lol they're cheaper there!


----------



## mojo86

Thanks ladies. I have a repeat scan on wednesday xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo ladies - sorry for my absence! I've had a stinking cold and been struggling to manage it with a lack of cold remedies and nasal spray! Feeling a lot better now though. 

Mojo - best of luck today and let us know how it goes. Thinking of you x

Jo- poor you! Looks like bubs is enjoying the warmth of you and doesn't want to brave the highland weather!! Any sign since your last post? Hope your OH is looking after you! 

Luvbug - congrats on your lil' man!! I bought my first maternity dress in the mamas and papas sale! My wardrobe is very quickly shrinking with what I can wear. I can fit things but as you say they're pretty sore on my growing uterus! Have you found any nice maternity stuff? How's about movement?

Kismet - so relieved about your car! One less thing to stress you out! Hope Christmas maybe brings you a bit of special luck this cycle xx

Annaki - congrats on your Lil dude also! Any thoughts about names?

Banana - are you going to find out if your double-troubles are chicks or dudes (or both!)? 

Snuffles - how's your TTC journey going?

Cake - any sign of AF? Fingers crossed for a Christmas BFP!

Cc - big hugs to you. Hope you're ok xx

Anyone seen Trying?

AFM - 20 week scan next Tues. we want the senographer to write down the sex and put it in an envelope so we can open it on Christmas Day. Not sure if she'll be willing!


----------



## J04NN4

Good luck with your scan today Mojo, I'll be thinking of you :hugs: update us when you can!

Sooz - Aw you poor thing, glad you feel a bit better now! I never thought about stuff like that before I got pg - I thought about missing drinking and smoking :haha: but I've really missed my lemsips and antihistamines when necessary.

I am still very pregnant, getting loads of cramps every night and expect to wake up in the early hours thinking 'this is it' but they always wear off :( My boobs have started leaking like mad and have to wear breast pads in the night now - and I was looking at photos of a friend's new baby on Facebook and got two big wet patches! Not sure if that's a good sign but it's very odd. I'm making food! Also am still pooping a ridiculous amount, in fact it's stepped up a bit in the last day of two so am desperately hoping labour is just around the corner. No sign of my plug yet but my mw didn't seem to think I'd make my due date appointment :shrug: Aaaaaargh :brat:


----------



## Trying2012

I'm here, lurking and read the updates each time! Just don't have too much to say on here at the minute as we are still trying :haha: 

Rooting all you lovely amazing ladies on!


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies I am so relieved to say my scan brought us good news this morning. Everything, including the bladder is measuring normal. The baby was bouncing about the place very active and appeared quite happy. Thank you for all your well wishes - ive never been so scared in all my life!!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!! Jo I am lurking to keep an eye on your updates I really hope its not too much longer for you! Do you have much snow up your way?


----------



## CakeCottage

AF arrived :-( x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

Woohoo for your crosshairs Liz, what does Angus Cactus do? 
I'm so confused with all these supplements and what they do - Soy isoflavones, Angus cactus etc! 
X


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## J04NN4

Mojo - that is such fantastic news! You must be so relieved. I bet it was horribly scary but it's good to know they're so thorough. Weather is OK actually round our house - we're on the coast so it doesn't tend to freeze/snow too bad and when it does it goes really quickly - but we have to travel straight across the country to the hospital so it's the in land bits and mountain roads on the way that are the problem. Lots of snow there :wacko:

Cake - I'm really sorry to hear that :hugs: It's still early days for you though so try not to worry. Best of luck for next month :flower:

Kismet - About to head over to your journal so will reply properly there but I really hope you feel better soon :hugs:

My friend's gf who was due the same day as me has just had her baby! I'm SO jealous :brat::brat::brat:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sooz- so glad to hear that things are going good... aside from you not feeling well! I think that idea wounds wonderful and I hope that the sonographer will do it! I am planning on going this weekend to look at maternity clothes. Because even though I can fit into my clothes I don't want to stretch them all out and they are just getting old... I'm over how I look in them haha. 

Cake- so sorry to hear that. :hugs:

Mojo- YAY! I am so glad that everything is ok. 

kismet- awww you poor thing I hope you feel better soon.

Jo- come on baby. :happydance: come on baby :happydance: come on baby --- there's my baby dance haha.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sooz- so glad to hear that things are going good... aside from you not feeling well! I think that idea wounds wonderful and I hope that the sonographer will do it! I am planning on going this weekend to look at maternity clothes. Because even though I can fit into my clothes I don't want to stretch them all out and they are just getting old... I'm over how I look in them haha. 

Cake- so sorry to hear that. :hugs:

Mojo- YAY! I am so glad that everything is ok. 

kismet- awww you poor thing I hope you feel better soon.

Jo- come on baby. :happydance: come on baby :happydance: come on baby --- there's my baby dance haha.

I had my 20 week apt today. baby is doing wonderful. Strong heartbeat. Doctor said I'm right on track with my weigh gain... I've gained 10lbs so far. Other than that nothing new to report. Oh DH and I got new dressers... one for us and one for baby. I LOVE them!


----------



## Snuffles

Just waiting to see if AF shows up next week or not.


----------



## Banana2012

So...it looks like we're having 2 little girls! They weren't sure whether they'd be able to tell or not this early, but she was pretty sure it looked like girls once she got started - eeek! It's made it all so much more real. I'll be scanned every 2 weeks from now on, so going to ask them to check whether it still looks like girls next time, just to make sure :haha: Everything looked perfect growth wise, and they were so wriggly - one kept kicking the other in the head! 

Mojo, so pleased everything is ok :hugs: Now you can relax and enjoy your bump growing :thumbup:

Luvbug, hope you have some luck with clothes this weekend, and glad your little bean is doing well :thumbup:

Sooz, I love your plan for the scan! Such a sweet idea!

Jo4nn4, I can't wait to hear your news!! Come on baby :happydance:

Cake, sorry about AF lovely :hugs: 

Kismet, good news about the car, and I have everything crossed for you for testing!

Snuffles, I have everything crossed for you too, and hope the move went well :hugs:

Trying, good to hear from you lovely lady :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations on your twin girls Banana!!! How are you feeling now? 

I hope everyone else is well! What have you ladies got planned for the weekend?

x


----------



## J04NN4

Snuffles - when is AF due?

Banana - OMG, how exciting! Have you thought about any names? Your poor OH is going to be rather outnumbered :haha:

No sign of baby yet, OH was absolutely sure it'd come today but looks like he was wrong. I'm doing OK but starting to panic a little about going massively overdue. I'm dying for baby to be here before Christmas! Other than that I will mostly be sitting in front of the telly letting olive oil soak into my ear as it's all bunged up and I need it syringed :sick: Thrilling eh?!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Snuffles.. when is AF due? 

Banana- how exciting!!!!!! Twin girls! EEeeeeeeekkkk!!! 

Going shopping for maternity clothes today! Hopefully I can find some! I can still fit in my pre-pregnancy clothes, but I don't want to stretch them too much. And I want some more pants because my other ones push on my uterus too much. I have on pair of maternity jeans and they are soooooo comfortable!


----------



## Snuffles

Tuesday I believe.

Congratulations Banana :D


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Trying2012

Twin girls!!!! Soooo excited for you Banana :) 

Lurking and supporting all you other lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww girls, yay banana!

FXed for both kismet and snuffles!

Jo, I hope baby comes soon 

Luvbug I hope you found some nice mat clothes... They used to be quite frumpy but have started to become much nicer in recent years!! 

Afm: AF is still here, I've started OH on a new 'rota'! Apart from when we actually DtD he doesn't actually replenish the troops so to speak... Do he now has to 'you know' every other day... Hopefully we'll be getting some fresher swimmers that way ha!!! X


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks Miniegg! Feeling much better now, still have to make sure I eat often otherwise I get queasy, but so much better than I was!

Jo4nn4, we've started to think about names, but think it could be a loooong process! So far we agree on Eve/Evie/Eva, Matilda (Tilly for short) and Iris. We like Ava too but it sounds daft with our surname! Good luck with your ears - only had to do it once and I hated the feeling of the oil trickling in!

Luvbug, I love my maternity jeans too - they're over the bump and soooo comfy!

Thanks Snuffles - I really hope this week brings you good news!

Trying, thanks to you too!

Kismet, hope your Hanukkah lunch went well and wasn't too eventful! Hope the witch keeps her distance this week too!

Cake, thanks lovely and I hope your new rota does the trick!

AFM, had a busy weekend with lots of friends visiting, so had a lovely relaxing afternoon today after they left watching Love Actually - my first Christmas film of the year!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- Those names are wonderful! Sounds like you had a great weekend with your friends! 

Cake- I'm still keeping my fingers crossed, hopefully this next one will be your lucky one!

Kismet- Sounds like a lovely time! But that's unfortunate you're still feeling bad. Hopefully you feel better soon!

AFM- my shopping excursion went alright. I got a pair of jeans and a pair of work pants and one shirt. The shirts part is hard for me because my belly just isn't big enough for the shirts yet so they still look frumpy. So that part didn't go well, but I'm really glad I found some more pants. 

Hope everyone is doing well! Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## CakeCottage

Haha banana me too, OH says he feels like he's cheating on me :-/ x


----------



## Snuffles

I like those names :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

How's things Jo? Still knocked-up? :haha:

Banana - LITTLE DUDETTES!! So exciting! Your names are mega cute and go well together!

Kismet - getting good practice with a pram? Fingers crossed it'll be your turn to push a pram next year!

How's your festivities going ladies? Got any exciting pressies or activities planned? Hope you've all got up your trees and that your enjoying some romantic couple times!

20wk scan for us tomorrow. I really hope the sonographer will be able to write it down for us to find out on Xmas day! 

I've got my OH our first baby related purchase - a baby grow covered in vintage planes (he loves old war planes!) it's a bit boyish but you can always but girls on boy stuff! My mum also got me Nirvana and The Rolling Stones 0-3 month baby t-shirts! We've always been a bit alternative since high school so I guess it'll continue into parenthood! :lol:


----------



## J04NN4

Snuffles - Ooh, are you going to be testing tomorrow? How are you feeling about it, good vibes?

Kismet - Glad your meal when well and lots of time with little ones! How exciting. I don't think I've ever pushed a stroller either. As for baby, I am like a million per cent certain it's a boy. If it comes out a girl I am going to be absolutely gobsmacked :haha: I genuinely don't mind either way but just can't picture it being a girl :shrug:

Cake - good plan! Keep those swimmers nice and fresh and healthy :haha:

Banana - what beautiful names! They go really well together too but without being 'matching'. I bet it's really hard with twins. 

Luvbug - hope you have some better luck with maternity clothes soon!

Sooz - Ahhh good luck tomorrow! I really hope you have the willpower to stick it out until Christmas if that's what you want :hugs: I know I couldn't! Your baby purchases sound lovely and I don't think planes are too boyish. We have some babygros that were apparently for boys that have tractors and fire engines on them but I'd be quite happy dressing a girl in that :shrug:

AFM - still pregnant! Still thinking 'this is it' every night getting tonnes of cramps and then waking up with nothing. TMI - lost a big lump of plug today but no blood in it so not sure that's a sign of anything imminent :nope: Baby's been wriggling around loads the last couple of days though so I'm hoping he or she is finally starting to get the hint there's not all that much room in there and they ought to make a break for it :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Hehe Jo, maybe baby hasn't figured out that the exit is available yet:haha: I may test tomorrow, I dunno:shrug: I keep thinking maybe I am pregnant and then I'm sure AF is coming then confusion. Ah I don't know. OH isn't helping either. Everytime I say something like my back hurts or I'm tired, he gets a smirk on his face and says" it's because you're pregnant" or" it's because you're with child" :dohh:


----------



## BabyBean14

Snuffles: Well, hopefully you _are_ with child! ;) :dust:


----------



## Snuffles

Hehe let's hope Kismet :D


----------



## CakeCottage

Banana I love those names, Evie is on my girls list too, it's hard trying to get a name to suit my OH's surname so we've already started to develop a short list ha!!

Liz, I'm glad you got some sleep... In a terrible sleeper and wake at least three times a night then usually wake up in the morning feeling like a bear with a sore head :-( I'm excited for you to test!

Sooz, the planes sound adorable... There are loads of alternative baby clothes on eBay that are great too!!

Jo, I hope baby makes a move soon so s/he is here before Xmas 

Good luck snuffles!!

Afm: AF is on her way out so I can get back to baby making... I also started my slimming world diet ageing yesterday and think I'm having sugar withdrawals... I've had the most horrendous headache since yesterday morning and its still here today, I was also vomitting last night :-( it'll hopefully be gone tomorrow but I find it quite disturbing that sugar has such an impact on the body! X


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

I was too scared to take one:blush:

BIL has become addicted to caffeine. If he doesn't drink one every day he gets terrible headaches.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Lol okay Kismet.

Seems like it, because he's all grumpy and annoyed and once he gets his Mountain Dew he's all happy.


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm a caffeine addict too, not in the form of tea or coffee either - diet coke is my vice... Seriously need to detox of that ASAP! X


----------



## Snuffles

I like apple juice. Yeah I'm real hardcore lol


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

Hello ladies!

Snuffles - any sign? If not :test:!!! Hopefully it's a festive :bfp: for you!

Cake - hope Christmas brings you lots of luck with the baby making!

Kismet - spotting sucks. It always brought such sadness when I went to the loo to find I was spotting again. I really hope your OH's SA goes OK (as embarrassing as it is for him!).

Jo - how's reluctant, comfortable baby doing?

Had my scan yesterday which was SO lovely. I can't believe the change my wee banana has gone through since 12wks! I even got a lovely ultrasound pic of its feet! We also have a little box under the Xmas tree which contains the sex of banana! Eep! I'm actually feeling quite positive and excited for the first time, I definitely think the scan helped. Also my OH can now feel banana kick so he quite likes that - although I think he feels it's a little bit weird that there's "something alive in there"!

Hope your having a lovely festive time ladies, all your Crimbo trees should be up now!


----------



## Snuffles

I took a test this morning and it was negative, so I have no idea.


----------



## J04NN4

Cake - wow, that is shocking that sugar withdrawal does that to your body! All the more reason for me to keep eating it :haha: Good luck with your diet, how much weight are you aiming to lose?

Kismet - sorry about the spotting :hugs:

Snuffles - nothing wrong with a bit of apple juice :haha: Edit - we cross posted! Sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Sooz - Ahhhh the sex of your baby is written down *right there*!!! If it was me that box wouldn't have even made it home. Actually it probably wouldn't have even made it out of the hospital and back to the car :haha: How lovely to have your reveal on Christmas Day though. Will you be sharing with family and friends or keeping it to yourself?

AFM - so fed up! I went shopping yesterday and after an hour in the car I really thought it was happening, was having cramps so strong I was having to breathe through them - but it all stopped the instant I got out of the car :dohh: I know it's better something's happening than nothing but god it's frustrating. i so wanted my 12/12/12 baby :brat: We had a nice time shopping though and today I've put my Christmas decorations up. No tree though - wasn't sure what to do about all that this year as I thought/hoped I'd have enough on my plate. I have a hospital appointment on Friday and I've said if I'm still pregnant then we're getting one :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

Yeah to avoid that the box is more tape than box....purely for security reasons or I'd be too tempted to take a peak! It sits under the tree and mocks me! :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Sooz, you're better than me. I would have torn the box apart lol.

Well I don't understand because my period is a day late, but my test was negative sooo...:shrug:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

I'd slowly pull pieces away at the box. "oh look there's a rip, might as well open it" lol.

Why are there so many possibilities?!?!?!:brat:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

We'll figure it out together sweetie:hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Jo, I'm aiming for around a stone and a half so it's realistic, I'm going to try and be good till Xmas then if I get Xmas day/boxing day off work ill have those days off the diet then get back to it! I hope baby makes an appearance soon and you don't go over!!

Sooz that box would mock me far too much!!


----------



## Banana2012

Luvbug, glad you had some luck shopping! I know what you mean about feeling frumpy though, it's so hard getting used to your body looking so different! 

Sooz, your self-restraint is amazing! :haha: I can't wait to hear your exciting news once your present has been opened! I love the sound of the babygro too - gorgeous! 

Snuffles and Kismet, sorry to hear your bodies are messing you around :growlmad: Let's hope you get some definite news one way other another ASAP :hugs:

Jo4nn4, your little one is obviously enjoying playing games with you, the little monkey! All the signs sound so positive though! 

Cake, hope your baby making plans are going well so far! And I also hope the sugar withdrawals are getting better - sounds horrid!

AFM, felt one of my little ones moving again last night. I had a bit of movement last weekend, but then it all went quiet for a while. I'm not worried as I know they're still tiny, it's just lovely to feel them saying hello! I've only felt the one who's higher up at the moment, they're obviously going to be the trouble maker :haha: Also saw the midwife today, she didn't listen for heartbeats as she said it's too tricky with twins and can cause unnecessary worry (I'm being scanned so often that it's not necessary anyway),but it was the first time I'd seen her since finding out we're having two so it was nice to have a chat. She was really sweet, she said that although I don't need to see her until the little ones have arrived now, I can pop in for a chat whenever I need to - bless her! I really appreciated that, as the hospital care is brilliant but very medicine focused,so you don't get that personal connection and time for a chat that the midwife normally provides. 

And Sooz, I am feeling MASSIVELY festive - I love Christmas! The tree's up at home, school is brilliantly manic already and I can't wait for the holidays to start! Hope everyone else is starting to feel all festive too!


----------



## CakeCottage

The sugar withdrawals arnt too bad now thanks banana, still had a dull headache this afternoon but its pretty much gone now... Baby making plans haven't started as such this cycle, OH is keeping his end of the bargain up though... I'm so proud of him! X


----------



## Trying2012

Just seen on Jo's journal that she is in labour! The first scardicat baby is about to be born :dance: :dance:


----------



## Snuffles

Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Omg!!! I'm so excited :happydance:!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Eeeeeeeeeeeeek!!! :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: 

Best of luck, Jo! I can't wait to see pics of your little one. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Fantastic news, Good luck Jo XXX


----------



## Banana2012

Eeeek, so exciting! Good luck, Jo4nn4!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Jaynie82

Wow the 1st baby already!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Sooz- wow you have such self control. I couldn't do that haha. Just the thought of knowing what is in there I would have had to open in on the way home haha. But I think that's such a wonderful idea and I can't wait for you to open it!
Isn't it crazy how much they've grown! I had an ultrasound at 8 weeks then 18 weeks. I thought that was way too long to wait lol. 

Banana- Aw.. I love feeling my little one move too. It's such a reassuring feeling and just so wonderful. I feel like it's him saying hello and reminding me he's there! I also love Christmas! And I've felt extra festive this year for some reason! 

Jo- yay for baby!!!!!!!!

Cake- Yay for af being on her way out! Remind me what is a stone equivalent to us measurements? 

Snuffles and Kismet- How frustrating are out bodies! Too bad they didn't just follow the book and do what they were supposed to do exactly as they are supposed to do! 

afm- just hanging in there. I'll have to upload a bump picture. I plan to take one tonight. I can feel my belly stretching... more so my muscles. I love this time of year, the music, lights etc. It is just lovely!


Hope everyone is doing good, especially you lurkers :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Luvbug a stone is 14lb  I don't look amazingly overweight but I'd just like to feel more comfortable iykwim? X


----------



## Snuffles

Well our first scardicat baby was born last night! Our lovely Jo had a boy weighing 8lb, and is known as Felix James Patrick Clarke. Congratulations sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

Snuffles said:


> Well our first scardicat baby was born last night! Our lovely Jo had a boy weighing 8lb, and is known as Felix James Patrick Clarke. Congratulations sweetie :hugs:

Welcome to the world scardicat baby :cloud9:


----------



## Banana2012

Such exciting news! Well done, Jo4nn4! :thumbup: :hugs:

Luvbug, I can feel my tummy muscles stretching too - such a weird feeling!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Cake- oh yes! so you want to loose 21 more lbs? Sounds like a good goal. I had about 10 more lbs to loose before I got pregnant lol. And same as you, I wasn't overweight really, I just wanted to be comfortable with my body. So I'll get back on that train once baby comes! 

Banana- yea it's a crazy weird feeling lol. And my legs have been achy lately, like I've worked out like mad and am sore after. It's weird haha.

Jo- Yay for baby Felix!!! :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

Congratulations Jo XXX

Hope all you other ladies are doing well and ready for Christmas XXX


----------



## mojo86

Congratulations Jo!! Lovely news! Cant wait to hear your birth story!! xxx


----------



## annaki

Congratulations Jo and welcome to the world Baby Felix! Hope you all have a lovely Christmas, not been posting much but have been lurking! xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Congratulations Jo and welcome to the world, baby Felix! :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## NurseSooz

Felix #1 Scardicat baby! Congrats Jo and I am so so so so chuffed for you! Enjoy every moment! Welcome Lil' Felix!


----------



## NurseSooz

Hows your festive plans going ladies?

Good to see those of you who haven't been on for a bit!

I wonder how lil' baby Felix is doing!

Got the midwife tomorrow but I think it'll be another dip pee, BP and go appt. I don't get excited about my appts anymore as they've been such a disapointment!

Big festive hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## annaki

Sooz I completely know where you are coming from re the midwife apt! Had my 24 week apt today. It took a max of 5 mins. Did BP, MSU and heartbeat. I can't even remember them asking if I felt well! Feels so rushed and non discript! They do know some apts off when you have more babies! I will certainly not be having some of them. Xxx


----------



## annaki

*knock


----------



## J04NN4

Hello all! Hope you are well. Thank you so much for all your kind words and messages, it's so nice to know you have all been thinking of me. I hope you'll forgive my laziness but I will just copy my update from my journal to let you know how I've been getting on. V busy and tired at the mo as you might imagine but I'm still around and following your updates and will be in touch when I can.

From my journal:

Hello you wonderful ladies. Thank you so much for all your lovely messages, it means so much. It kept me going throughout my hospital stay - I read them all but didn't dare reply as I'm already way over my bandwidth limit this month :haha:

I will hopefully be able to share my whole birth story very soon; I'm really looking forward to writing it actually. It was very long, arduous and eventful and not at all what I planned but I'm really happy with how it all went and, whilst not exactly happy that some of the things were necessary, am at peace with why the decisions were made and agree that everything that happened was needed. I have a list as long as my arm of things that happened that I didn't want - artificial rupturing of my waters, continuous monitoring, syntocin drip, diamorphine, not being able to move, a managed third stage... but all in all my birth experience was very, very positive. Honestly, those of you who are still waiting for your bubbas to arrive, things not going to plan really needn't be a big deal - and this is from the biggest control freak out there! Once I start listing it I can't believe how OK I am with it all, but I really am. I'm sure I will shed a few tears whilst writing it all the same.

Motherhood so far is even more terrifying, tiring, horrible, beautiful and wonderful than I had ever imagined. Felix is amazing and well behaved other than being a lazy latcher. I am currently expressing for him and hoping these issues will improve. The midwives think for various reasons that my dates were wrong and he was actually early and are hoping his suck reflex will kick in soon - he will go on the boob but just doesn't do anything - so we have had a fair few fraught feeding times but we're getting there. I had some minor tearing - two or three stitches at either end - and have horrendous piles so going to the loo either way is a bit of an ordeal but could be worse. 

Right well I look forward to saring my full (long!) story soon but for now here are some photos (I know that's what you're all waiting for :haha:)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=535667&stc=1&d=1355954530
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=535669&stc=1&d=1355954530


----------



## chickenchaser

Just posted in your journal xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

Good luck kismet. I totally understand but will miss you big time. Take care and happy christmas and happy new year to you. Xxx


----------



## mojo86

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies!! hope you all have a wonderful time wherever you are and whatever your are up to!! x x x


----------



## NurseSooz

:xmas3: Merry Christmas Scaricats! :xmas12::xmas16:

I really hope 2013 bring you wonderful things - whether it be a sparkling :bfp:, a beautiful :baby: or (for Jo) a very exciting year ahead getting to know your new wee best-mate!
I'm working today :dohh: but I hope you're all enjoying a relaxing time with your OH and family! I'm looking forward to getting cosy with OH in front of the Muppet Xmas Carol later!


----------



## Snuffles

Yay Christmas tomorrow!!!! Unfortunately there is no snow here so it feels less Christmasy but oh well.

Sooz you get to unwrap your baby's gender tomorrow I hope that you'll share what it is with us:yipee:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

Happy Christmas everyone. XXX


----------



## Banana2012

Merry Christmas everyone :hugs: Hope you all have a lovely, relaxing few days and enjoy a bit of family time. And Jo4nn4, hope you have the most amazing first Christmas with your gorgeous little man :thumbup: Love to all xxx


----------



## Trying2012

Hope you all had an amazing Christmas xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I hope all you ladies had a wonderful Christmas!! 

Sooz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to hear about your present!


----------



## J04NN4

Hope you're all having a fab Christmas period! Any fun plans for New Year's Eve?

Sooz - did you open your present?!

Sorry I've been so crap lately, been so busy with Felix and trying to get my birth story down before I forgot it all. It's *insanely* long but here it is if any of you would like to read it:


Spoiler
Well where to begin?! It all started on the morning of Friday 14th December when we set off for a routine appointment at the hospital (80 miles away). My due date was the 16th so I was desperately hoping to have had my baby already and not make it to this appointment so I was in a foul mood. About 2 miles from the house we then slid off the road on a patch of ice, scraped all up the side of the car and cracked our screen wash bottle. Cue a very stressful journey with me dangling my arm out of the window squirting water onto the windscreen :dohh:

We arrived at the hospital and things slowly but surely became very eventful. First a midwife told me my baby was suddenly breech - not what one wants to hear at 39+5 when baby has been head down for about ten weeks - so off we trek to the day unit for a scan. Baby was absolutely fine, head down, locked and loaded ready to go. So back to the consultant's office where my blood pressure was checked and it was suddenly scary high. There was talk of pre eclampsia and induction - now. Cue the consultant herself arriving, checking with the right sized cuff and confirming it was actually fine. I took this opportunity to ask for a sweep - I didn't travel 80-odd miles to the hospital just to have my blood pressure checked - and they agreed and performed it at about midday. I was already 2cm dilated but still high and thick - but the consultant said she'd be very surprised if she didn't see me in labour over the next two days. I was thrilled until they got the doppler out and said baby had reacted badly to the sweep and had quite a serious heart rate drop. I was off to the labour suite for more monitoring. Baby (we didn't know the sex at this point) recovered absolutely fine but during the monitoring they decided they were still very unhappy with my blood pressure. They wanted to admit me there and then and induce me within the next few days. I was distraught and begged them to let me go on the condition that I didn't go home - I would stay in a hotel. They agreed and I was to return first thing the next morning. 

I had been getting niggles and spotting continuously throughout the day after my sweep but thought little of it as I know so many other ladies who've experienced the same thing only to have it tail off. I myself had gone to bed every night for the previous fortnight having strong and regular cramps and expecting to wake up in labour and as yet nothing had happened. But lo and behold at about 10.30 that night contractions started - consistently at 5 minutes apart from the first one. After about two hours I rang the labour suite who told me to wait until I was getting 3 in ten minutes rather than two - but after another two hours I was in so much pain that we headed to the hospital. They examined me and I was gutted to find out I was still only 2cm, but my cervix had thinned and effaced a fair bit. They decided to admit me at around 4am and OH was sent back to the hotel. I spent a horrible night in the hospital in loads of pain, alone and only offered paracetamol despite my protestations. I was dealing with my contractions by standing and leaning over the bed and a midwife kept coming in and telling me to lie down and get some rest, but lying down was agony, especially in my back (I later found out I had been experiencing back to back labour, but more on that later). At around 11am I lost my temper and demanded either something stronger for the pain or another examination. They reluctantly examined me - insisting I couldn't be in active labour as my contractions were still 5 minutes apart - and I could tell by the look on the midwife's face that I was much further along than they had thought - then she told me I was 6cm!! I was thrilled but pissed off as I had got myself so worked up by this point thinking I was still only 2cm, and if it hurt that bad so early on then how the hell would I cope with the rest?! So here I was, 6cm and being admitted, and OH was still asleep in the hotel on the other side of the city. He arrived not long after I was settled on the labour ward and had finally got some gas and air. I had hoped to use just gas and air and have a water birth but they decided that because of my blood pressure I couldn't use the pool. The disappointment of this combined with the exhaustion and the fact I had laboured in such an uncomfortable way so far, in a crappy hotel and then alone and lying still in a ward meant I gave in and had some diamorphine. I was really disappointed with myself but I really couldn't have coped without. I so wanted a drug free birth but I'm no masochist and I wasn't going to torture myself on principle :shrug: So anyway that was how I remained for the next few hours, on diamorphine and using gas and air with each contraction - which were still every 5 minutes - happily bouncing away on my ball (a compromise as I wasn't allowed the pool). 

At around 4pm they decided yet again that my blood pressure was too high. I needed continuous monitoring and to sit still on the bed. I was gutted as an active labour was so important to me - but it's not like I had any choice. I kept trying to remind myself how I felt when they told me the baby's heart rate had dropped the previous day and that at that moment I really couldn't have cared less how it came out as long as it was OK - perspective! So again, this was how I stayed for the next hour or so. They then decided things weren't progressing fast enough - my contractions were still 5 minutes apart and I was about 8cm so had only dilated a further 2cm in 5 or 6 hours - so they broke my waters, to speed things up and also to check it was clear as they were worried about the baby getting distressed after such a long time. This was yet another intervention that I really didn't want but by this stage my labour experience was so far removed from what I had imagined I just went with it. I had a minor freak out and a few tears but then buoyed myself up and got on with it. My husband also got far more of an eyeful then he ever expected as he had to shine a torch up there whilst she did it (!) as the movable spotlight thing in the room was broken. What felt like gallons of water poured out and thankfully it was all clear of meconium. It was at this point that I finally lost my plug; so much for all my symptom spotting in previous weeks! They also had to temporarily catheterise me as baby's head was in such a position that I couldn't empty my bladder, which they also suspected was slowing my labour down, and a further examination revealed the baby was back to back. She assured me some nice strong contractions could turn it round in time (baby had been in the right position 24 hours earlier - I blame constant monitoring and being forced to lie on my back) so they hooked me up to a syntocin drip to strengthen them. By this point I was taking it all in my stride - in fact I was pretty chilled throughout, I allowed myself a few minutes to freak out about each thing that went wrong but then thought right, well it is what it is and getting stressed about it will do literally nothing but make it worse. After just ten minutes on the drip I felt an overwhelming urge to push. The midwife examined me and I was fully dilated - and the baby had also turned back round to the right position! I was absolutely elated - and my contractions were STILL 5 minutes apart. All the way up until this point it somehow hadn't felt real, but now I was entering the second stage it finally felt like this was it - the baby was coming! My husband and I just grinned at each other between the next few contractions until things got really intense. I moved, despite the drip, to a kneeling position leaning over the back of the bed. The midwife wanted me to stay sitting/lying down but I had compromised enough by this point and I was having none of it! The pushing stage was just incredible - such a relief after 20 hours of contractions 5 minutes apart - and incredibly painful but in a totally different way to the contractions. It finally felt like a productive pain and the feeling of pushing, doing something to help, was amazing. I felt the baby move down what felt like incredibly fast but by this stage I didn't really know how much time was passing anyway. Crowning was just as I'd imagined, as much as you can ever imagine what it feels like to have a human emerge from your vagina - stretchy, burny, I felt so 'full' and yet knew the end was in sight - but my contractions were still so far apart, the wait for the next one was excruciating and each time felt like it was never going to come. The urge to push when there was no contraction was unbearable and I just kept telling myself that waiting would mean a little extra time now, whereas pushing when there was no urge could mean tearing that would take weeks to heal. The midwife talked me through slowly delivering the head and she and my OH were full of praise and encouragement. Finally the last contraction came and I felt the baby slide out, which was the most unsettling and incredible sensation I have ever felt; and the next few seconds between delivering the baby and my husband telling me he was a boy was the most exciting of my life. Felix James Patrick Clarke was finally born at 7:01pm on 15th December after just 20 minutes of pushing. I had two small 2nd degree tears - one into my perineum and one at the side into my labia - and another deep graze in my labia too. I had skin to skin with Felix for about an hour whilst the placenta was delivered and we were cleaned up a bit and the paperwork filled in, then handed him to my husband for a snuggle whilst I got stitched up - gas and air was most definitely back on hand for that. We had to wait what felt like forever to find out his weight - and then even longer for her to convert it from kilograms (which I don't understand at all) into pounds - he was 8lb and half an ounce. The midwives were so impressed and complimentary and said I'd done fantastically at pushing - and that they would never have dreamt that was my first time giving birth if they hadn't known. I'm not sure if that's something they say to everyone but it was nice to hear all the same. I loved the pushing stage and afterwards told my husband I'd rather push another ten babies out than experience the contractions again. My mum says when she had me she breezed through the contractions and found the pushing excruciating, and I was over a pound less than Felix so obviously everyone is different :shrug: But I loved it, it was empowering and amazing and whilst painful, was a good pain, almost pleasurable in fact. 

After this I had a horrible night with a baby who refused to latch, unhelpful midwives and OH being sent home as by the time I was finally admitted to the post natal ward it was about 1am - but that's a whole other story. The feeding issues have been an ordeal and we still have a way to go but they have improved vastly since that first night. I'm so much more confident reading his cues now and also handling him, changing him etc. I'd never held a newborn baby before or ever changed a nappy and it all comes so quickly. I am healing well from the birth, peeing was pretty darn uncomfortable for around a week but only very sting-y, not painful as such. I also had horrendous piles but they've improved dramatically after applying all my lotions and potions religiously. It's hard to find the time when looking after a newborn but do it! If baby cries for a minute or two whilst you take care of yourself then so be it - they will benefit far more from a healthy and well mummy in the long run. 

Overall my birth was so different to what I'd expected and hoped for - but it was fantastic. I loved it and would do it all again tomorrow. I have never been the most body confident person and all my years of worrying about inconsequential things like being flabby or not having straight teeth just disappeared - I just felt 'this is what my body is for'. That is what it's all about and I was good at it. I had to accept more help and intervention than I would have liked but I got my vaginal delivery and I delivered an 8lb baby with minimal stitching - so that to me is a resounding success and I'm really proud of myself :cloud9:

Lots of love and Christmas kisses to you all xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi ladies!

Merry Christmas to you all! Hope you all had a fab day. I've just got back from my holiday so wasn't around at all to post. 

Congratulations Jo!!! He's gorgeous and I love the name Felix!

I'm not sure whether myself and OH DTD enough on holiday but will wait to find out in a few weeks. I have a feeling I'm out for December though. Will wait and see. 

How was everyone's Christmas Days?!


----------



## CakeCottage

Hope all you ladies had lovely Christmases... Were you all good girlies and receive lots of nice things from Father Christmas/Santa?
I'm currently 5dpo (I think) not sure if we DtD around O as we've been so busy over this holiday time that a lot of the time we've been too tired :-(
Xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

aw Jo lovely story! It sounds so intense but amazing at the same time. I think I would have flipped with DH being sent home. But I'm glad you're pleased with it!

Cake and Mini- I'll keep my fingers crossed for you two!

And everyone else- I hope you all had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Banana2012

Jo, thanks so much for sharing your birth story. It sounds like you were really strong, well done you :thumbup: I love hearing people's birth stories, the more I hear the more I start to believe that maybe (just maybe!) I will be able to do it too! :haha:

Cake and Mini, best of luck for this cycle - I hope that Santa brings you both a late pressie! 

I had a lovely Christmas, although I always feel a little sad when it's over! My parents came to us for Christmas itself, and hubby's family visited us all on boxing day. We were pretty low key with presents this year as we're trying to save, but my parents did buy us the most exciting present - our pram! We went with the Bugaboo Donkey in the end, and it'll be arriving in the next two or three weeks - how exciting! They also gave us money for baby clothes so we had a lovely hour or so choosing sleepsuits etc in town! Hubby and I managed to grab some bargains in the sales too, we've bought our carseats and baby carriers and cots. It's all starting to feel very real all of a sudden! I read on the NHS website a few days ago that they advise having your hospital bag packed by 26 weeks with a twin pregnancy, and that really kicked me into action (and panicked me a little!). Obviously I hope I'll be able to cook them for.much longer than that, but equally we need to be prepared incase they do put in an early appearance. Eeek!

Hope everyone had lovely Christmases. I have been having a quick peek at everyone's journals to keep up-to-date, but baby brain has stuck and I can't remember half of what is going on with everyone - so for now I'll stick with sending my love to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- Aw sounds like you had a lovely time! My in-laws got us our glider! I was soooooo excited! 
That's really lovely that they got you your pram ( which I'm assuming is a stroller here in the US haha ). And that's really nice of them to give you some baby clothes money! 
Holy moly! I read the 26 weeks thing and about had a heart attack haha. That's coming up! I hope those two can cook quite a bit longer in there too!


----------



## Banana2012

Haha, yep, a pram is a stroller! I always forget about the different words we use! Now for my confused moment - what's a glider?!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Haha I'm catching on! 

Haha... see I forget about that too! A glider is like a rocking chair. But it's movement is different. A rocking chair I would say rocks back and forth kind of an up and down motion. But a glider moves forwards and backwards. Does that make sense?


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhh, like a chair that you sit in to feed baby?


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo festive ladies!

Sorry for the silence. Festive mayhem took over and I've had a mild UTI (now on abx...fun fun). Well, I was almost reluctant to open that wee box while we cuddled up next to the Christmas tree - did I really want to know? So i slowly lifted the lid and to my UTTER astonishment it read "congratulations, you're having a baby GIRL!!". I burst into tears and sobbed for about 5 mins. I then spent Christmas morning in a total daze as I was totally and utterly convinced I was having a baby boy! So we are team pink and will be getting the sex confirmed this Saturday with a quick 3d gender check - I don't think I'll actually believe it until I see it! :cry::cloud9: My hubby then burst into tears after watching the Xmas episode of "call the Midwife" - saying he was SO excited to be having a daughter! So SUCH a lovely time (except the UTI thing, yuk).

Jo - I think I was holding my pelvic floor throughout reading your birth plan. I know I don't know you well but as a woman I am SO proud of you!! You give us all something to aspire to and make the whole thing less daunting. Are you enjoying being a mum? Have you had baby blues at all?

Banana - I snuck a peek at your pram and it looks awesome!! It feels so real when you start buying stuff! Whats your cot like?

Luvbug have you started purchasing yet?

Cake and Mini - I hope you get the luck of new year and get those :bfp:s!

We have also got our pram and cot if anyone is interested in having a look! We got the Mamas and Papas "Zoom" three wheeler (in purple!!) and the Mothercare Appleby nursery furniture.

To ALL you lovely lovely girls - I hope 2013 brings magical things for you all.


----------



## Miniegg27

Yay!!! Congratulations Sooz on your baby girl! So exciting!! 

I am in a bit of a confusing situation at the mo. My OH proposed to me on Xmas day which was so exciting as I've been waiting a very long time! We've been together nearly 11 years now! Not sure whether to carry on TTC or put it off until the wedding, which won't be for at least 18 months.:shrug:


----------



## NurseSooz

Congrats Mini!!! :hugs: How mega exciting!! How did he do it? Xmas day though, how romantic!!

Difficult call on the TTC issue. I don't know how old you are or what your circumstances are so can't really advise. It'd nice to wear a wedding dress when you're not pregnant and it's nice to get married before baby comes. It'd also be nice to have your baby at your wedding as a flower girl/page boy! Tough call!


----------



## Snuffles

Ermergherd Sooz a girl yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Trying2012

A girl!!!! Whoohooo Sooz that is ace and an engagement Mini!! Big big congratulations to you both! 

I wanted to wish you all a really happy new year, this is the year a lot of you will be having babies and when the rest of us still waiting will fall pregnant!! 

https://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s228/claireiom/Opks/c3ac51f6bc6ba4ae9bdb18e373f3027f.jpg


----------



## J04NN4

Thank you for your comments ladies, it was lovely to be able to share my experience with you all. It really was amazing and I can't wait to do it again one day! I was talking about the next baby before we'd even left the hospital :haha: Seriously though, you really do find that 'inner strength' everybody talks about. I thought it was a load of rubbish but if you'd told me how my labour was going to go I would never have believed that I'd cope with it, let alone enjoy it! You will all be fine. Obviously I'm no expert having just done it for the first time myself but if there's anything at all you want to ask then fire away. 'Silly' questions or TMI welcome!

Mini - what lovely news, huge congratulations sweetie! What was the proposal like? That's a tough one regarding TTC; personally I think I would be inclined to wait but then only you know how broody you are. Besides, if you're planning a wedding for 18 months away you could well have a nearly one-year-old by then! There's no saying that means you'll be getting married pregnant - not that there's anything wrong with that either but again, personally, having both got married and been pregnant I definitely wouldn't have wanted to be pregnant at my wedding. Difficult decision, I don't envy you! What does OH think?

Sooz - CONGRATULATIONS on your DAUGHTER!!! Ahhh how exciting! You must be so thrilled. I can't imagine how magical opening that box was. Was it just the two of you? Have you shared the news with family and friends? Any name ideas? As for your questions, being a mum is *hard*. Far harder than I ever thought it would be. I love Felix to bits and hes so cute but I must admit there's little reward at this stage. The sleep deprivation is a killer and with not even a gummy smile in return it's a little like an endurance test :haha: Sometimes at 4am when he's wailing it can seem pretty bleak. But I remind myself that he will only be this little for such a short amount of time and sooner or later I'll be missing this stage with all the newborn snuggles. Every stage has its challenges I suppose. I hope this brutal honesty doesn't scare any of you! I wouldn't change it for the world, I really wouldn't, but yes it is extremely hard and just utterly knackering. More tiring than you can ever imagine! I didn't think it was possible to function on so little sleep and everybody jokes about it but it really is the worst part. We're getting into a bit more of a routine slowly but surely though, and of course I'm learning every day so everything is getting easier. I'd never changed a newborn, bathed one, changed a nappy, nothing before so it's been in at the deep end a little bit. It is amazing though. I just sit and stare at him and can't believe we made him! Obviously I'm biased but he's such a handsome little man. It has massively strengthened me and my husband's relationship too, I didn't think I could possibly love him any more than I already did but to see him being such a wonderful dad just makes me feel like my heart's going to burst! He's a natural and even the midwives have commented on how good he is with Felix.

Oh and here's a few pictures of Felix on my husband's Flickr stream (loads easier than uploading them all here as I have to resize them all, OH takes them in super high res): https://www.flickr.com/photos/synchronium/sets/72157632397052392/

Anyway this has somehow turned into an essay! I read all your posts on my tablet whilst I'm feeding Felix so I'm keeping up to date but it's really hard to reply so now I'm finally one here I have serious verbal diarrhoea :haha:

I hope you all have a fab night tonight, anyone got anything planned? We're just vegging out in front of the telly and I have had quarter of a can of cider and am now feeling tipsy :dohh: Those of you who haven't got your bfp's yet, make the most of tonight as I just know it'll be your last for a while! I'm sure 2013 will bring us a full house of Scardicat babies :cloud9: Happy new year to you all!


----------



## J04NN4

Oh and Banana your Christmas sounds lovely! Baby shopping central! God I can't believe I'm about to say this but make the most of it, it goes so fast. I'm such a cliche :blush:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sooz- YAY!!!! Congratulations on finding out it's a girl! How exciting! I just love love love how you guys did it! That's just so magical! We've bought a few clothing items here and there. And we have our diaper bag. And bought baby a dresser. We are planning on registering for our baby shower tomorrow- I am so excited! 

Mini- Congratulations on the engagement! Such an exciting time! I agree with not really knowing much about your situation ( age, etc ) but there are a few things to weigh. If you continued on you could have the baby at the wedding. But you could also wait if getting married first is more important. Or, you could say ok, we'll keep trying until this time, because I'm sure you don't want to be pregnant during your wedding. When DH and I were trying, we kept in mind that I am going to be in his cousins wedding in July. I told him that if we weren't pregnant by like septemberish we would put it on hold because I didn't want to be about to pop at her wedding. Luckily we got pregnant sooner than we thought. If your situation makes it that you really don't want to stop trying, there is absolutely no problem with that- I say keep on trucking on! 

Jo- So lovely to hear from you! I'm sure it's hard. I'm concerned about that the most. Just how much it's going to change things. I mean I would never take this back for the world, but I am nervous about how drastically our lives are going to change. I will be looking at those pictures later tonight as I'm at work right now!

I hope everyone is doing lovely!


----------



## chickenchaser

Happy New Year everyone XXX


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Happy New Year ladies!!!!! I hope it treats us all well!!!:flower:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Miniegg27

Thank you for your kind words ladies! I love B&B, everyone is so willing to offer help!! I'll try and answer all questions in one post! I'm 28 and DF is 29. I've always wanted a baby before I'm 30 but now the proposal has come I feel a little different! I think it would be great to have the wedding then start trying but having our little one at the wedding would be so cute too! At present I'm just waiting for AF but if she doesn't show my question may have been answered for me! If she does show then I think we will try until a certain time then if it hasn't happened put it off until after the wedding! (I'm hoping the wedding prep will keep my mind off of my broodiness!)

He proposed on the beach in the Maldives on Christmas Day! It was unexpected as I thought if it was coming it definitley wouldn't have been on Xmas day! I've been waiting a long time for this!! OH has never really been bothered about being married before having a baby but he says now he's proposed he thinks he would prefer to be married first! (I think if I did fall pregnant in the next few months we'd both be over the moon but its weird how one thing can change how you think!!)

Jo those photos of Felix are gorgeous! He looks so perfect! Bet Xmas was amazing with him.

Hope all you ladies had a nice evening! Happy New Year!!! Lets see 2013 bring us all lots good news and happy memories!!!


----------



## CakeCottage

Happy new year ladies... Exciting things happening for lots of you this year 

First of all congrats miniegg, don't suppose your DF can have a word with my OH can he haha!!

Sooz, yay a girl, I'm so happy for you.

Jo, hope you had a wonderful first christmas with little Felix.

Banana, you must be ecstatic with your Donkey... I soooo want the Chamaleon when we have a LO.

Kismet, hope you've had an enjoyable holiday (funeral aside)  

Luvbug, trying and chickenchaser hope you all had a fab holiday season also!

Afm: I've worked for the majority of Xmas and I'm in work today... AF is due on the 3rd, I'm not sure ill be lucky this month as I've had AF and pressure like pains for the past few days so I'm sure she's on her way! 

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Miniegg27

Thanks Cake! Don't worry it'll happen! Believe me I never thought this day would come as I've been with him for nearly 11 years!! It's been a long time coming! It'll happen when you least expect it! We're roughly the same on cd's too! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Banana2012

Happy New Year everyone :flower:

Sooz, eeeek, a girl! I was thinking we were due another girl to balance out the genders! Congratulations! I love your nursery furniture, so pretty. Our cots are white, they're just from Tesco but still nice! We'll be getting a white wardrobe and chest of drawers from Ikea, then other than that it's just accessorizing really. The room is white with one sage green wall which we'll be keeping, and I bought a vintagey wall sticker with a tree and birds the other day in the sales, so we'll decorate around that. Do you have any ideas of colours/a theme? I love your pram too, that was one of the ones I had my eye on before we found out it was twins!

Luvbug, ,when will you have your baby shower? How exciting! 

Miniegg, congratulations! :happydance: I think your plan to try for a while sounds sensible - that way if it's meant to happen it will, but if not you can distract yourself with wedding plans then get back to baby making as Mr and Mrs!

Jo, it sounds like you're doing such a good job :hugs: I really appreciate your honesty too, so good to hear what it's really like rather than exaggerated horror stories or sickly sweet versions of the truth :haha:

Snuffles and Cake, good luck with testing in the next few days!

Trying and Kismet, hope you're coping ok with the TWW :hugs:

And to all those lurkers, love to you all whatever is going on for you at the moment :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Omg banana - is your wall transfer from the Binary Box (Achica also had them) as we've also got a tree wall transfer with birds! :lol:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- The baby shower is going to be March 3rd. A little closer to our due date than I would have liked ( I would have liked to do it Feb 3rd ), but MIL is having hip surgery on Jan 14th and she wasn't up to having the shower at her house two weeks after- totally understandable!! 

Mini- the proposal sounds lovely!!!

AFM- Been feeling a little overwhelmed lately. We started registering for the baby shower this week, and we've been looking into our daycare situation. It's all starting to stress me out. I am so much of a planner that I feel like I haven't gotten as much done as I want to have done by now and I don't even know what I'm wanting to have done haha. Phew... feels a little better to get that off my chest lol. Sorry, wasn't meaning to make it such a downer of an update!

I hope all you ladies are doing wonderful and had a really awesome holiday!


----------



## CakeCottage

Hope everyone is enjoying 2013 so far...
AF got me this morning so onto the next cycle x


----------



## Banana2012

Ah Cake, sorry AF came :nope: Lots of luck for your next cycle lovely :hugs:

Luvbug, all very exciting about your shower! Sorry to hear you're feeling overwhelmed though :hugs: I think it really is only natural to feel a bit (or a lot! ) out of control during pregnancy. So much happens that you can't control at all, and it takes a lot of getting used to. Lots of hugs coming your way :hugs::hugs:

Sooz, not the same one but those wall stickers are beautiful! Ours is smaller than most as the room is only little, and with 2 cots and furniture it's going to be pretty full! How funny that we've both gone for the same idea! 

Had my 20 week scan yesterday and everything's still looking good :thumbup: Still definitely looking like girls too - so after 3 scans telling us the same thing I guess we can be pretty definite :haha: I had a really funny turn during the scan though, I really thought I was going to pass out and/or vomit everywhere and started to really panic - horrible :nope: The sonographer thought it was probably a combo of lying on my back too long (it took ages to scan both babies for all the anomalies! ) and it being too hot in the room. It really freaked me and hubby out though! She ended up having to do most of Twin 2s scan with me lying on my side, so unfortunately we have a lovely clear profile picture of Twin 1 and then something that barely looks like a baby for Twin 2 :haha:

Love to all :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Oh sorry AF came Cake. Fingers crossed for this cycle. 

Banana my friend had the same when she was pregnant. They had to get her to lie on her side while they scanned her!


----------



## Banana2012

I'm glad to know it's not just me - I felt really silly!


----------



## NurseSooz

Luvbug I totally feel your pain, it is such a stress and even moreso when you're not sure what is the most important thing to stress about! I feel like everything in the world comes down to money. My head totally spins with mat leave, pay etc. I guess even those in the toughest situations get by so I have to chill! My shower is on March 16th which seems like ages away!

I had a bleed on New Year's Day - I didn't panic 'cos bleeding seems like my pregnancy "thing" but I sobbed after I'd been in. It made me realise how scared I was of having a real-premmie baby (I used to work in SCBU). All was fine and my cervical erosion and uti were blamed. Ho hum.

Big hugs to you ladies xx


----------



## Snuffles

Eeeee I'm so glad that Sooz and Banana are having girls, seems like everyone is having boys lol.

AFM: I think AF will show up today or tomorrow as I had some brown CM in my underwear last night.


----------



## Banana2012

Oh Sooz, you poor thing with all that blooming bleeding! It must be so frustrating. Glad to hear it was all ok though lovely :hugs:

Snuffles, I'll still keep my fingers crossed that AF stays away for you! I see from having a peek at your journal that your wedding plans are in full flow - how exciting!


----------



## Snuffles

Lol too bad I have like no sort of direction. Does anyone know how to use Pinterest?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- It took an hour to get shots of our one baby so I can't even imagine how long it would take for two haha. 

Snuffles- did you figure it out? Pinterest can really seem so overwhelming at first, but once you get the hang of it it's so much fun haha. 

Sooz- Yea, it's a scary thing to think about. It's not something like buying a car that we can put off, these babies are coming when they want and we have no control over that so there is no "oh we can take just a little more time". Yay for baby showers! 

Cake- so sorry af got you. On to next cycle it is.


----------



## BabyBean14

Hi honey, I'm home! :haha: 

My BnB exile is over and I look forward to getting caught up properly soon. :hug:


----------



## Snuffles

Yeah I figured it out somewhat Luvbug lol.

AFM- AF didn't come yesterday so I think today will be the day as I was cramping a little bit last night.


----------



## CakeCottage

Any news yet snuffles? Have you tested? 
Afm, I'm rather excited as I go to get my amh levels tested this week (it checks how good/bad your ovarian reserve is) x


----------



## CakeCottage

Just read your journal sorry... Damned AF!! X


----------



## Snuffles

It's okay Cake, I'm used to it.


----------



## J04NN4

I hope you all had a fantastic New Year's celebrations! I have a feeling this will be an epic post, I have lots to catch up on. 

Miniegg - Your plan sounds really good - the best of both worlds. I'm sure you will have your son or daughter with you by the time your wedding comes around. Imagine the cute outfit you will get to buy! And I'm sure the TTC will be easier with the wedding to keep you busy :thumbup:

Luvbug - Hope you're feeling a bit better about things. It is all very overwhelming but try not to worry. Everything is so cheap and accessible these days with internet shopping and whatnot. If baby arrives home and you have nothing but a boob, a babygro and a blanket that will be enough to be getting on with :haha:

Cake - sorry to hear about AF :hugs: Good luck with your testing! What does that involve if you don't mind me asking?

Banana - Argh how scary! I had a similar thing happen at my 20 week scan but not as bad by the sounds of it. I ended up being scanned on my side too but never worked out what the problem was :shrug: How exciting that you're half way! Well more likely more than half way with a twin pregnancy - eeek!

Sooz - I'm really sorry to hear about your bleed, how frightening. You've made it so far now though and every day makes such a big difference at this stage. You're past V-day now! :happydance:

Kismet - welcome back! :hugs:

Snuffles - Argh I'm sorry to hear AF got you too :cry:

Sorry I've been so crap with journals lately, I'm starting to find a bit more time now so am hoping to be back on here a bit more now. I've been feeling a little isolated so it will be lovely to be back in touch with you all again. I hope you don't think it's weird to say so but you lot really are my closest friends :blush:

AFM - Unfortunately I have decided to give up breastfeeding. I'm really disappointed but I really feel I gave it a good go and Felix just wasn't making any progress - he still just wouldn't do it and wasn't any closer to doing it, and it was just causing lots of stress and aggro for all three of us (OH ended up being on standby for moral support/to top up with EBM from a bottle for basically every feed). I'm still expressing so he's still having breast milk, just out of a bottle, and I will keep this up for as long as I can but ultimately feel it isn't feasible long term. I'm so disappointed but feel better now as I'm getting a bit more sleep and every feed isn't an ordeal which it was when we were still trying to breastfeed. I will just take each day as it comes. 

I've been noting down a few little tips from my experience of birth and the first few weeks with a newborn should anybody be interested. I'll put them here in a spoiler and hope some of them are of help to you!


Spoiler
#1 - Changing stations
I bought two of these toy caddys: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001R53P9K/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00 and filled them with wipes, nappies, breast pads (you'll need these whether you're breastfeeding or not), nappy bags, a couple of muslins and a spare babygro. One of these and a changing mat (buy two!) live in our room and the living room and means that we have everything in one place for changing/feeding. They need refilling every few days max but that's better than running round the house every time. Also, whilst not practical for taking out to the shops or similar it's ideal to grab if you're popping round to your mum's or something so you can avoid lugging your changing bag everywhere with you. 

#2 - Maternity pads
I wasn't sure if I'd need loads of maternity pads or if night time sanitary towels would do. The midwives recommend you use specific maternity pads due to certain chemicals in normal sanitary towels, and the surface of maternity pads seems slightly different too. TMI but the blood doesn't soak into maternity pads in the same way so it's easier to monitor bleeding. Also - and this is the main point for me and something I didn't know - maternity pads aren't so thick for absorbency purposes (you're changing them too often to fill them anyway) - it's because they cushion your bits!! This is essential. I don't think I'd have been able to sit down in the first few days without the added padding. My bleeding has about stopped now and I got through 6 packs of 10 maternity pads since I've been home. The hospital supplied them whilst I was there. 

#3 - Steriliser 
If you're planning on breastfeeding and aren't sure whether to get a steriliser 'just in case', buy a couple of packs of Milton sterlising tablets or similar. You can then just fill up a clean tupperware pot or ice cream tub, anything with a lid, and use that as a steriliser if you find yourself in a pinch. They're only about £3 for a massive packet and it could really save a lot of stress should you find yourself desperately needing to cup, bottle or syringe feed, or sterilise a container for breast milk, or nipple shields, etc etc. They take 15mins to sterilise and everything stays sterile for 24 hours after which you have to change the water and put a new tablet in. These were a lifesaver in what was already an insanely stressful situation and we've still just got all our bits and bobs sterilising in a lunch box. You don't necessarily need fancy stuff.

#4 - Muslins
I really wasn't sure about this one, I read lots of people saying how essential they were but they seemed quite expensive for what are essentially just rags. But honestly, they are a vital purchase and I've since bought more. You can use them as a thin blanket/sheet, to mop up spills and sick, to quickly dump on top of a baby boy when he starts peeing everywhere mid-nappy change... we also put them on the changing mat before changing him as the plastic can be cold but those of you having summer babies or in warmer climes may not have this problem. I bought these ones: https://www.amazon.co.uk/CREAM-COTT...TF8&colid=3S0DDYAFSFNFR&coliid=I1AFIHO3NBSPZ8

#5 - Make lots of noise when they're asleep
This may seem to massively go against the grain but DON'T be tempted to tiptoe around the house when they're asleep. They'll get used to it and then will wake up unless it's totally silent. Felix will sleep through anything and I've seen my mum be literally afraid to cough when he's asleep in the same room. I wonder if this is why I was such a terrible sleeper when I was a baby? The same goes for getting the room pitch black etc. There's nothing wrong with blackout curtains but try and make sure they sleep in a light room too otherwise you're setting yourselves up for a difficult sleeper. I know some babies are likely to be sounder sleepers than others naturally but I really think this helps.

#6 - Take flavourful snacks to the hospital
Slightly less important but hospital food is so bland so take something with lots of flavour to keep you going. OH brought me a coronation chicken sandwich on day 4 and it was the best thing I've ever eaten. Four days of bland food, only water to drink and no fresh air or natural light had left me feeling very weird and daft as it sounds this really helped.

#7 - Drink loads, pee fast
The temptation when peeing is so sore is to try and avoid it but don't be tempted to do this. It's also hard not to tense up whilst peeing but this just prolongs it. Drink plenty to dilute your wee and when you go, grit your teeth and just go for it. It hurts for much less time than letting it dribble out for ages because you keep tensing :haha: Also wiggle around, change positions, you will find one that misses some/most/all of your stitches if you're lucky. (Drinking lots of water will also help any swelling/water retention you have go down quicker. I still can't fit my wedding ring on but it's gone down loads. Oh and on a related note expect any swelling in your hands/feet to get worse before it gets better - totally normal)

#8 - Do your research 
Look into things that you don't think you'll need just in case. For example I didn't look into bottles or breast pumps at all and then had to buy one on my phone from my hospital bed. I wish I'd at least looked into it and had an idea which one I would buy should I need one. Looking into it would only have taken half an hour whilst I was sat twiddling my thumbs in the last few weeks of pregnancy and would have saved a lot of stress.

#9 - Sleep!
In the first few days, forget everything else, just feed and sleep. If you're bottle feeding, get OH to do the night feeds. If you're breast feeding, literally just do that then go back to sleep. OH can take care of changing etc. In those early days sleep makes so much difference to your healing. I tried to do it all for the first few days and eventually gave in and let OH give EBM in a bottle overnight on night 4 (night 4 at home that is) and I swear I basically healed overnight having made little progress up until then. The midwife even commented on it when I saw her the following day.

#10 - Epsom salts and lavender oil
Put these in your bath, they really help with the healing process, prevent scars forming and soothe swollen bits and bobs. You don't need anything fancy (in fact you should avoid it whilst you're still healing), you can just buy them plain on ebay or Amazon and they'll only set you back a few quid.

#11 - You can never take enough photos
Before, during and after birth, no matter how crap you feel, no matter how unflattering they are. You can always look and delete or never look at them again but if you don't take them you never have them. I have a photo of Felix crowning and it's gross and no one will ever see it but I'm so glad I have it. I pushed him out and I don't see why OH should have seen everything and I got to see nothing :haha:

And finally, Jo's absolute top tip for childbirth
#12 - Moist toilet tissue
I cannot emphasise this enough! If I'd rocked up at hospital with nothing but my Andrex moist towelettes I would have managed just fine. They are amazing and (TMI) really help you feel clean when you're bleeding like mad and have piles the size of a small town. They also help you freshen up a bit before midwives come round wanting to check your bits and bobs. This is my absolute number one tip, PLEASE put some of these in your hospital bag!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh Jo that was such a great post! Thank you for all of those tips!


----------



## Trying2012

Great post Jo!! Have saved it for my time when it comes :)


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks for the tips Jo, I've saved them for when the time comes...!
It's a blood test that measures the amount of Anti-Müllerian Hormone (AMH) you have which helps to determine a womans ovarian reserve and how many follicles are developing in the ovary at a particular time. X


----------



## BabyBean14

Jo: Thanks! Those are such great tips. I wouldn't have known about most of them. 

Rachel: Good luck on your blood test! 

Snuffles: Boo on AF! :hugs:

Where can I find the anti-dr google thing people have put in their siggies lately? It's a great idea!


----------



## Snuffles

I believe if you just click on someone's in their sight it will give you the link.


----------



## Trying2012

Kismet, it was kittiecat who found it and put it into my journal. I resized it and put another link to it in there :) shoukd find it if you go back a page xx


----------



## mojo86

Happy New Year ladies! Have been quietly lurking on here as havent been feeling all that well. How are you all doing??

JO4NN4  Felix is sooo gorgeous!! Thank you for sharing your birth story it was amazing and sounds like you did amazingly well. So nice to hear something positive as I have been reading some of the stories on here and scaring myself silly! Sounds like you have done absolutely everything you could with the breast feeding and you deserve a medal for your perseverance! I know you want whats best for Felix but you also have to do whats right for you as this time is so precious and you should be enjoying it as much as possible. Thanks for all your tips  I have taken note of them all and am grateful for anything else you think of as I am starting to realise just how clueless I am lol. 

Sooz  congrats on your baby girl!! Fab news hun! Have you started thinking of any names yet? Do your family and friends know you have found out or are you keeping it a secret? Sorry to hear you had another bleed but glad all is okay! :hugs:

Banana  sorry to hear you had such a scary time at the scan I have heard that pregnant women can feel unwell and become v dizzy lying on their backs so I suppose with you having two of them in there would make it even worse. Glad all is okay with the babies though! Have you decided when you are going to start your maternity leave? 

Miniegg  congrats on your engagement! I got engaged on Christmas day last year and its a day I will never forget. Such an exciting time for you!!! 

Sending lots and lots of 2013 :dust::dust::dust::dust: to those of you TTC  I really hope this is your year.

Wanted to share a bargain buy I got last week just in case any of you UK ladies may be interested. I am planning to try and breastfeed to start with but came accross this starter kit which I decided to buy as I think I will use most of the contents at some point. 

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Search/searchTerms/TOMMEE+TIPPEE+STARTER+KIT.htm 

This is normally £99.99 in Argos but reduced in the sale. However, if you join Emmas Diary online you are entitled to their money off vouchers for Argos which gives you another £20 off. So I paid £46.66 for this set. In Mamas and Papas it costs £140.


----------



## Miniegg27

OH MY!!!!!!!

So I've just done a test and it came up pregnant 3+!!!! So my question is answered then looks like I'm gonna be a mummy first and then a wife!!!!!!


----------



## mojo86

Auw CONGRATULATIONS Miniegg!! AMAZING news!! Its obviously meant to be hun and now the decision is made for you lol! So happy for you!! How you feeling? Are you in shock?? xx


----------



## Miniegg27

Thanks hun! Yeah in major shock as I honestly didn't think it would happen this month. I keep thinking maybe the test is wrong as the result came up so fast but it can't be wrong can it?


----------



## Miniegg27

I'm freaking out a little too as I ate pâté yday and I drank more alcohol than I would normally on holiday.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## BabyBean14

Okay, now bring on the :bfp: for me, Trying, Snuffles, CC, Cake/Rachel, and anyone else who is still TTC, who I've forgotten. :dust: :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## mojo86

I dont think the digital could be wrong no!! Are you late for AF? Dont even think about what you have been eating and drinking the past few weeks. You cant change it now. I was on holiday in Turkey the week before I got my BFP and I drank a fair bit, smoked (I dont even smoke but fancied it while there) I had my friends 8 year old climbing on me and throwing me about the pool kicking me etc when playing and also I obviously got on a plane there and back which is a no no early on. I mentioned all this to the midwife as I was worried but she said that early on it doesnt really matter as they take goodness from your womb which has been building up way before you were pregnant. Also, after the hyperemesis started I wasnt eating and barely drinking and have to date lost 16lbs since falling pregnant and as far as I have been made aware everything is fine with baby. So please, try not to worry. Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months for you!!


----------



## Miniegg27

Here here Kismet!!!! Come on :bfp: 's!!!


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww miniegg congrats hun, what a great start for 2013 for you 

Hear hear Kismet/Liz, come on sticky beans xx


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhhh, congratulations Miniegg!!! :happydance: So happy for you lovely! How funny that you'd just been asking us all about carrying on TTC and then your body made the decision for you! It was obviously meant to be! :happydance:

Cake, hope your test results were ok :hugs:

Jo, thanks so much for those tips - they were a godsend for me, as I've really started to panic about how little I know about looking after babies, so perfect timing! I'm really pleased you've come to the right decision for you and your little family about breastfeeding, even if it does make you feel a little sad right now :hugs: I really think you made the right decision for both Felix and yourself, so no need to feel guilty. Had a nosey at your journal too, and his most recent photo is just scrumptious! What a cutie! 

Mojo, sorry to hear you've been feeling poorly :hugs: Thanks for that link, what a bargain! I think I'll definitely stock up on some bottle feeding bits and bobs, as from what I read it's not uncommon that twin mums are unable to solely breastfeed, even when things go quite smoothly. As for maternity leave, I'm hoping to work 'til 32 weeks...we'll have to see how it goes though! What about you?

Lots of dust and luck for those still waiting for BFPs :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Congratulations mini X


----------



## Trying2012

Whoohoooo congratulations Mini!! 

Did you have any symptoms?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Mini- CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: That is so exciting! See, your body made up your mind for you!

Mojo - sorry that you haven't been feeling too well. 

Maybe this will start another string of :bfp: for our lovely group! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

AFM- I have my glucose test today. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Miniegg27

Trying2012 said:


> Whoohoooo congratulations Mini!!
> 
> Did you have any symptoms?

I've been even more tired of an evening than I usually am, my bbs have been sore for the last 13 days and I've had mild cramping for the same amount of time. 


Thanks for all your congratulations ladies it means a lot. It makes me feel so much better being able to talk about it on here as cant talk to any of my friends about it yet.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Congratulations Mini, sorry I'm late to the congratulation party lol.


----------



## Trying2012

Thanks for the symptom checklist Mini! :haha: hope you are the start of another batch of BFPs for the scardicats!


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks Banana and Kismet, it can take up to a week for my results to come back but it will tell me how good (or not) my fertility is! X


----------



## chickenchaser

Cottage cake We don't have your details on the front page can you fill me in so I can put them on please :hugs:

I think everyone else is on but can you please check and also let me know if there are any changes :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

CC can you change my age to 19 and add an angel to my BFP...sigh


----------



## J04NN4

Mojo - Aw thank you, that's very kind of you. I'm still feeling a bit down in the dumps about it all but only because I wish the situation was different, rather than because I've made the wrong decision IYKWIM? That steriliser is v v cheap, good bargain hunting :thumbup:

Miniegg - Such huge congratulations to you! Looks like you'll be buying that cute outfit for your wedding after all! And don't worry about the pregnancy no-no's, an awful lot (most?) people do those things before they find out they're pregnant, it won't do any harm. I had drank, smoked, eaten pate, runny eggs and rare steak in the early weeks of my pregnancy and my midwife was very reassuring. Oh and I was taking cod liver oil tablets at the beginning too which is a huge no no due to the high levels of vitamin A (the same concern as pate due to the liver content). Please don't worry.

Banana - I'm so glad you found some of them helpful. If you have any questions then don't hesitate to ask :hugs: I was shocked how clueless I was about the actual practicalities of it all!

Lots of :hugs: to everyone I've missed, I too hope that miniegg has started another line of bfps! Annaki and Honeybee, are you still around? Hope you're doing OK!

AFM - I'm SO TIRED!! God this is utterly knackering but it's great. Felix has started spending much more time awake and alert and seems to be taking everything in. It's lovely and finally becoming a bit more rewarding now he's not just a crying, eating and pooing machine 24 hours a day :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

Sure thing CC here goes:-

Name - CakeCottage
AKA - Cake/Rachael
Age - 27
TTC since - August 2012
BFP on - Not yet!
Baby due - Hopeful for 2013!
Top TTC tip - Conceive plus and SMEP x

Liz they soooo need to get a wiggle on and invent that!!! X


----------



## chickenchaser

Updated everyone

Snuffles sorry I didn't think XXX


----------



## mojo86

Hi CC can you please add me on?

Name  Mojo86
AKA  Mojo
Age  26
TTC  Oct 2010
BFP  7/10/12
Baby due  17/6/13
Top TTC tip  Never give up!!

Thanks xx


----------



## Snuffles

Don't worry about it CC


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo ladies! It's been busy here!

First-off congrats Mini!! You must be SO excited! Fate has been decided for you! I did think how cute a baby-bump would be with a gorgeous floaty wedding dress but you're probably thinking wedding after bubs! Hope early pregnancy treats you OK. 

Kismet - you've got me on edge! Can't wait for you to test. I hope your horniness:blush: is the BFP sign for you!

Jo - You gave BF a really good go and it hasn't worked for you. Don't feel bad as you gave lil' Felix the best start ever! Even those first few weeks only can be so beneficial. You're doing the best you can for him and doing a great job so don't feel disheartened. You're tips list was a scary read but v helpful! I'm dreading the burning when peeing - it's bad enough just now when I have a UTI!

I really hope this thread brings HUGE :bfp: luck to you lovelies waiting for their big day. This thread has been a lucky one so far. (CC extra thanks for keeping this thread so well maintained!:flower:)


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

Don't want to get your hopes rup but remember the crazy amounts of spotting I got before my BFP....it was only 7dpo when I started to spot. Good luck Kis' x


----------



## Miniegg27

How long have you been crampy for Kismet? Do you have any other symptoms?

FXed for you!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## NurseSooz

I had v watery spotting - almost gushes at some points! Eep Kis' - I've got everything crossed!!


----------



## Banana2012

Hello lovely ladies :hugs:

First off, lots of love and hugs to anyone the witch has visited in the last day or two :hugs: So much luck coming your way for next cycle :hugs:

Jo, I'm glad your little man is giving you a bit more in return now! Must be so much more rewarding! 

AFM, all fairly quiet here. Had a bit of a scare on Tuesday as I hadn't felt the babies kick properly for a few days, but after a stressful evening spent worrying myself stupid I had an emergency scan at the hospital and all was fine. I felt really silly for getting myself so worked up!


----------



## NurseSooz

Don't worry banana - I get myself so anxious about that too. I got really upset at work this week and then bubs went really quiet...I was scared I'd caused her damage but then she'll suddenly make up for it with hours of squirming and jumping on my bladder! Glad all is well xx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

mojo86 said:


> Hi CC can you please add me on?
> 
> Name  Mojo86
> AKA  Mojo
> Age  26
> TTC  Oct 2010
> BFP  7/10/12
> Baby due  17/6/13
> Top TTC tip  Never give up!!
> 
> Thanks xx

Sorry Mojo, I can't believe I missed you. All updated now :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet sorry about AF XXX


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Miniegg27

Sorry Kismet. x


----------



## NurseSooz

So sorry Kis :nope: I hoped so much for you. Get well soon - I really hope you don't have the norovirus. I can't believe how bad it is this year. Big hugs chick.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

So I'm feeling a bit deflated, just got my AMH results back and it was 17.9 which is below average for a woman my age... I'm told tht I could take at least 9 months before I could conceive... Blah!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

Unfortunately Liz, amh is quite precise and virtually tells you how much you have left in your ovarian reserve. Since women are born with all their eggs and they decrease over their lifespan it can't be improved...
I suppose I'm quite lucky in a way as I've got a FS in the family (which is how I've been able to have this test at this point) and he's said if need be he will put me straight on clomid after we've been TTC 12 months x


----------



## chickenchaser

Cake it my be worth you taking COQ10 a lot of us over 35 take it because it improves egg quality but some have found that after 3 months their AMH results have also improved, there is a threat in the TTC35+ plus if you want a look. It might help. Hang in there hun many of us 35+ have conceived with much lower results. Take Care hun XXX


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks CC, I'm just nervous as I'm only 27 and I'm below average for my age... Where would I get that COQ10 and what does it do?  x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Kismet- aw that's terrible you have the flu! I hope you get better soon!

Cake- I'm sorry about your test results :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Kismet said:


> Sorry, Rachel! I had a brain fart about what amh indicated. :hugs: I agree that coq10 would be worth a try. I think you can get it at health food shops. At least they're saying you can still conceive -- even if it takes longer -- and that you can have clomid if needed. Hopefully you won't, though! :hugs: Can you have any further tests, like an ultrasound to see if you are ovulating and producing mature eggs?

I had a good chat with my mum yesterday about it all and she's going to buy me a CBFM, if I haven't conceived at the year benchmark OH will get a SA done and I'll be put straight on clomid! I'm not going to stress about it as that may make things worse, just going to cycle monitor to make sure I'm ovulating each month and see what happens naturally for the next 6 months...
I've slept on it and I feel a little less deflated, I think I was a little upset at being told my fertility was below average for my age. Had a good chat with OH and told him that if and when we do have a LO I won't want to leave it too long to try for a second! X


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet, sorry you've been feeling poorly lovely lady :hugs: Hope you're feeling better soon!

Cake, sounds like you've had a tough few days :hugs: Glad to hear you're being given lots of support by your family though, and that you have a plan of action should you need it. Lots of hugs :hugs:

AFM, woke up at 5am this morning with awful tummy cramps, then spent about an hour from 7-8 am simultaneously vomiting and having awful diaorreah. Poor hubby had to spend his first waking moments cleaning my sick up off the bathroom floor :blush: What a start to the weekend! 

Love and hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Sooz - I hope I haven't scared you too much! Don't worry too much about it all, it does go quickly and you really do forget about it. I was only in real discomfort for about a fortnight, only bleeding heavily for that time too. I was more worried about recovery than I was labour and it was actually way easier than I thought :thumbup:

CC - Thanks so much for continuing to maintain the thread, it's good to see you around. I hope you're doing OK :hugs:

Kismet - I really hope you feel better soon. I couldn't believe what you said about the flu near you, how awful! It doesn't seem to be that big a deal here, nor norovirus. They were super vigilant in the hospital though, signs up everywhere and loads of extra rules about who and what you could take in. 

Cake - I'm sorry to hear about your test results but at least you're on top of it all. It sounds like you really know what the next steps should be should you need them so you're in the best possible position given the circumstances!

Banana - You poor thing! Hope you're feeling much better soon.

AFM - It's been an eventful few days with taking Felix out for the first time in his Moby wrap (he loved it!) and spending all his Christmas money online. Lots of people sent us money and wanted us to buy things with it rather than putting it in the bank as it's so expensive to post actual presents. We've bought him a stack of toys, a toybox, a bookshelf and also a load of clothes and his cot (making the most of the January sales), all of which have arrived over the last few days. Exciting times! The pumping is still going OK so he's still on exclusively breast milk and he's a month old tomorrow which was the minimum date I set myself before he was born.

I've also had a bit of a clear out and have a load of stuff that will be going in the bin unless any of you ladies can make use of them (it'll have to be those of you from the UK only though I'm afraid as postage costs are a bitch!). I have the following that I haven't used:

- 3 packs Sainsburys Mum, Bump and Breastfeeding Pregnancy Care tablets (80 tablets)

- 2 packs Wellman Conception (50 tablets)

- 9 pairs Boots disposable knickers size 14-16 (but they're TINY, I was size 16 pre pregnancy and could barely get them past my knees!)

- Half a tub NHS 'Healthy Start' Pregnancy/Breastfeeding vitamins (about 20 tablets)

- Two IC tests

That's it for now but I'm sure there will be more over the coming weeks. If any of you can make use of anything and save yourselves a few quid I'll be glad to get rid of them, it seems a shame to chuck them :shrug:


----------



## CakeCottage

Glad your doing well And still so positive about BF after it not going exactly to plan Jo  bet he loved his sling 
If you don't mind could I possibly have the well man conception vits? If you want me to cover postage etc i can do (I'm in liverpool) xx


----------



## chickenchaser

CakeCottage said:


> Thanks CC, I'm just nervous as I'm only 27 and I'm below average for my age... Where would I get that COQ10 and what does it do?  x

Glad you are feeling a little better about your results. This is the link for the COQ10 I use. Both me and DH take 200mg a day so 2 tablets. one in the morning and one at night. A lot of the 35+ ladies take a higher dose but it can cause side effects so we decided to keep it to a low dose and see how we get on.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0019GW38G/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=drugstore

This is an article that explains it's use much better than I can

https://www.livestrong.com/article/370907-coenzyme-q10-and-fertility/

and this is the treat I was talking about in case you couldn't find it

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/1063061-coq10-statistics.html

Really hope this information helps honey :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks CC, I might give it a try in a few months, gonna see what happens in the next few months with just eating healthier etc  thank you for that info though, I'm glad there's something i may take should I need it xx


----------



## J04NN4

CakeCottage said:


> Glad your doing well And still so positive about BF after it not going exactly to plan Jo  bet he loved his sling
> If you don't mind could I possibly have the well man conception vits? If you want me to cover postage etc i can do (I'm in liverpool) xx

Yes of course, just PM me your address :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

CakeCottage said:


> Thanks CC, I might give it a try in a few months, gonna see what happens in the next few months with just eating healthier etc  thank you for that info though, I'm glad there's something i may take should I need it xx

Your welcome, it does take about 3 months to make a difference so they say, but I hope you won't need it.


----------



## J04NN4

I'll post your parcel tomorrow Cake :thumbup:

I also have a packet and a half of Raspberry leaf tea bags (about 30 bags) if there's any takers? I don't know if it's just coincidence but I drank this religiously and my pushing stage was only 20 minutes, and my uterus was back to normal size by about day 6 post partum!


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks Jo, you're a star  xx


----------



## CakeCottage

Recieved them this morning Jo, thank you so much xx


----------



## Snuffles

Awwwe niceness, love it!


----------



## Banana2012

Jo, your shopping for presents sounds lovely! What a lucky little chappy your Felix is :thumbup:

Spent half the day at home due to snow today, although I managed to spend 3 hours of that dozing on the sofa! Anyone else have a snow day?!


----------



## CakeCottage

My OH did, came home half day... I was already off today  x


----------



## chickenchaser

I finished work just after lunch but it took me 3 hours to get home. So not really an afternoon off.


----------



## Miniegg27

We were aloud an early day today so managed to leave work at half 2!


----------



## chickenchaser

Just noticed our fruit salad is doing nicely xxx


----------



## Banana2012

Ouch CC, 3 hours sounds awful! It took me 45 minutes to do a 10 minute journey and that felt bad enough! 

And yep, our fruit salad is looking very good - although I'm not a big fan of papaya! :haha:


----------



## Jaynie82

I have been reading this thread for months (10 months to be exact) but very rarely posting as i felt i didn't want to show how disappointing i feel when af shows or the few times it has been late and then getting a BFN.

I just wanted to say everyone has been amazing and i love the link that ties everyone together and how supportive everyone is. I just didn't feel that posting was for me although it is a great support for many...

Anyway i got my bfp today! In total shock! AF was due on Wed but it didn't show. I have been cramping the last few days but something told me to test. I was going to hold off until tomorro but thought WTH! 2 lines came up straight away. DH was down stairs and when i came into the room i said that he should sit down and then i showed him the test. We just stood hugging and crying our eyes out still doesn't feel real. Just did a digi as i have loads of pee (TMI)! and its says pregnant 2-3. Makes it sink in a little more!
We have our first appointment with the gynae a week on Friday. Isn't it strange how you finally get the appointment through and it happens? Hoping and praying the bean sticks and everything is ok but I am massively relieved that we have finally gotten a bfp
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Our fruit salad is looking pretty good! Although I have no idea what an eggplant tastes like haha. 

Congratulations Jaynie! That's sooo exciting. I hope it's a sticky bean!

Lucky girls, we haven't had any snow, so no snow days. Makes me a little sad as last year we had 3 snow days haha. 

I hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Eggplant is an aubergine if you're in the uk Mrs.luvbug  

Congrats jaynie x


----------



## Banana2012

Congrats Jaynie,I was looking back over the thread this morning and saw your name pop up and was wondering how things were going for you! That's lovely news, well done you :hugs:

Luvbug, I'm not a fan of eggplant (or aubergine as we call it!) at all! Seems like the fruit and veg get less tasty as the weeks progress :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

Oh yay congratulations Jaynie:happydance:

I've never had eggplant but it looks gross, so not for me.


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations Jaynie!


----------



## BabyBean14

Congrats Jaynie! :dance: :hugs: :yipee: :bunny:

Personally, I love eggplant! :blush:


----------



## Trying2012

Congratulations Jaynie :dance:


----------



## J04NN4

Cake - You're very welcome :thumbup:

Banana - believe it or not we have no snow whatsoever! Feeling very cheated living in the Highlands and seeing the rest of the country building snowmen!

CC - God how stressful, hope you had a fun filled snowy weekend to make up for your terrible journey!

Jaynie - Yay, such huge congratulations to you! What great news and I hope a bit of encouragement for the other scardicats who are still waiting. I'm sorry you had a longer journey than most but so glad it has happened for you now :hugs:

How is everyone doing? Other than this exciting news it's been quiet here lately.

We have had an eventful weekend for totally different reasons. Firstly Felix smiled yesterday for the first (and second, and third!) times which was just amazing. He'd sort of done it a few times before but it was the first time we'd been sure it was real and not wind/reflexes. Also in completely unrelated news me and OH DTD for the first time post-Felix last night! I will be way TMI here so stop reading if you don't want to know - but this was the one thing I felt I could never ask anyone about and was really worried about. It was nice and not painful, just a little sore at the 'entrance' and to be totally honest deeper inside I couldn't feel all that much :shrug: Not that it felt loose, just a bit numb I suppose. It wasn't as bad as I was expecting, I sort of anticipated 'trying' a couple of times and having to give up, but it was definitely different. But to be fair there was quite a lot that was different - we were both very nervous and tense, we were using a condom for the first time in ages, used loads of lube which can sometimes deaden sensation a bit and were obviously doing it for the first time with a baby snuffling in the same room. So all in all it was a success, I'm really glad we've got the dreaded 'first time' out of the way, it helped us reconnect a little as a couple but physically I do hope it improves. I'm sure it will though as we both relax, I continue to heal and I get back on contraception so can bin the condoms again. I am having the implant fitted next week :thumbup:


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww Jo that's lovely, Felix's first smiles  I've always been afraid to ask friends who have had baby's what sex is like after giving birth... OH is terrified ill feel different!
Good luck with the implant, I've been on it before, as have a few friends and we all had quite bad experiences with it... It literally made me feel suicidal, another friend suffered terrible mood swings and another bled for around 8 months constantly! I've also got a nasty scar on my arm from where it was put in and taken out as they didn't use the same scar! 
I'm not trying to dissuade you as it's your choice, just giving my experience of it  xx


----------



## Banana2012

Jo, I assumed you would have loads of snow up there! How strange! That's so lovely about Felix smiling, bless him! :cloud9: And good news about DTD too! I'm sure it'll get better each time you try now, but I can imagine the first time is pretty scary! 

We've had a really lazy weekend. We were meant to see several sets of friends but the snow put paid to those plans! So instead, we had a very small wander in the snow in the park near our house yesterday (with me nervously clinging onto DH!) and built a huge snowman in our garden! It's snowed all day again today, so I'm desperately hoping for another snow day tomorrow! I feel much more nervous about the snow since being pregnant, so would much prefer to stay safely tucked up at home than have to leave the house and have a bit of a hairyjjourney in!


----------



## chickenchaser

Jo you have no idea :blush: made the most of being indoors :haha:
YAY for that first smile it must have been perfect.
I had the implant, 2 to be exact and loved it. All I would say to you is don't believe them when they say you will be fertile as soon as it is removed
I know I am having problems but looking back for the first 6 months my cycles just got longer and longer. They have sorted themselves out now but if I were you if you are planning on trying again I would have it out prior to ttc. However with you being super fertile you would probably catch straight away :haha: I just don't want you disappointed if it takes longer next time x


----------



## chickenchaser

:nope: I have bravely crawled out of my hole of self pity and none of you guys are here :cry:

I hope you are all back soon :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

I'm lurking as usual! Glad you back CC, how's things? Xx


----------



## Banana2012

I'm around :flower: Lovely to see both of you :hugs: How are things?


----------



## Jaynie82

I'm here! Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

My doctor asked me if I had been thinking about what we were going to do after baby comes birth control wise. I was like uh no... I have plenty of other things on my mind haha. But the implant sure does sound interesting!

cc- it's so nice to hear from you! How have you been?

Banana- glad you had a nice weekend! 

Kismet- I commented in your journal but wanted to give you some more :hugs: :hugs:

AFM- had a busy weekend with friends and family. I was feeling pretty lonely so it was nice to go up there. I got to see all my friends ( none of them flaked out which is a first ) and spent some time with MIL who just had a hip replacement.


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww kismet that's awful news however your low ovarian reserve doesn't meant you won't have a baby... My mums friend had an AMH of 1.4 at 40 and now has a little girl aged 4!
I have hope for you xx


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet, lots more love and hugs coming your way :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Luvbug, glad you got to see lots of people at the weekend :thumbup: Hope you feel a little less lonely now :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

I'm still here!

Thanks for the advice re: the implant ladies, I will bear it in mind. I had it fitted today. I'm not particularly keen on the idea but there's horror stories with all contraception I suppose :shrug: I can't go on the pill because I had migraines last time I was on it and I had a really bad experience with the coil so this is the only option really. She offered me a diaphragm but I don't fancy that at all. 

In other news I have developed eczema on my hands from washing them so much and putting stuff in and out of the steriliser :dohh: so she's prescribed me something for that.

Felix has also been diagnosed with a relatively mild case of silent reflux so feeding continues to be an ordeal. There are medications available but like all medicines they have side effects and the doctor and I both feel his case isn't bad enough to warrant it.

I hope you're all doing really well and hope the UK ladies aren't suffering too much with the weather! Watching the news you'd think there'd been some sort of apocalypse :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies I'm doing well thanks, it is nice to see everyone back. Anyone seen Sooz?


----------



## Banana2012

Poor Felix, Jo - I hope he starts to feel better soon :hugs: My friend has had a tough time with reflux with her little boy, it sounds like such a pain! I also have my fingers crossed that the implant will work well for you :thumbup:

CC, glad to hear you're doing well :hugs: Not heard from Sooz in a while, but I did see her name pop up on a thread in the Second Trimester forum the other day, so I think she's around somewhere :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

aw poor felix. My friends daughter had it terrible and it was such a pain and she was hurting so bad. They gave her medicine though and she's better now so hopefully he'll get better too.


----------



## NurseSooz

Hello ladies!

I'm so sorry for my silence! I've had a mix of wee issues (pun!). After my UTI on New years day I was left with UTI symptoms which I have struggled to get rid of even though my urine cultures have been clear. My mood also took and dive and to top it all I ended up with a chest infection and collapsed on the bus on Thursday. All a bit chaotic. Betty-bump keeps squirming away happily despite it but my midwifery care in the community has been shocking and I've never been able to get hold of anyone to speak to for advice. I've got my 28week appt on Thurs but haven't seen anyone since Dec 21st! Anyways, I shall stop moaning. 

Sounds like our wee fruit salad is doing well! From raspberry to aubergine (ew what a combination)! Congrats on your wee seed Jaynie! Close bump-buds with mini-egg!

CC it's so lovely to see you on the boards again. You're such a pillar of strength (although I know you don't feel it at times!) and you really do brighten the wonderful board you started. I really hope you're doing OK. If you want to share what's happening then go for it but we're just glad to have you here!

Kismet - I'm so sorry - you must be feeling so drained and pretty lost. If you want to share - what are the main reasons for you not wanting IVF etc? Are fertility drugs an option? We're always here for you to bounce ideas/rant/cry at. I'm sorry you're having a rough ride with it all. 

Cake - how's your journey going? Hope you're well.

Jo - sorry about Felix and his reflux. When I worked in SCBU we gave neonates milk with gaviscon powder - it smelt boke but did the trick! Poor souls. It was so awful to see them enjoy their milk only for it all to come pouring back oot! I hope it settles down. We found that tummy-time after feeds also used to help for the pukey ones. When we tube fed babies we did it on their tummies to help with puking.

Luvbug, Annaki and 'nana - how's 3rd trimester treating you all? Is it going quickly for you? I think it's dragging and I still have the ultimate fear of prem labour (from my days working in SCBU I think sadly....). I've been lurking on 3rd trimester boards but they are pretty daunting.....

Sorry for my abscence ladies - I feel very bad but didn't want to be here every time just moaning! Hugs to all :hugs: - weather is AWFUL here - torrential rain and wind. Keep cosy ladies!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi There Sooz, omg What a time you are having I hope you and Betty-bump are all well.

I'm OK honey thanks and thank you for your lovely words XXX


Hi to everyone else and hope you guys are doing OK too XXX


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh gosh sooz. Sounds like things are going rough right now! I hope you start feeling better soon!

Kismet, that's completely understandable. 

AFM- I've been hurting the past couple days. Just achy. Not sure if it's the weather, or baby or what but it's draining me! I could not fall asleep last night. And DH was working ( lucky for me so I got to text him instead of having him laying next to me sleeping haha). But I'm paying for it now because I'm beat!

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## CakeCottage

Hope all are ok, sorry to you Sooz and mrs.luvbug for both being under the weather :-( I've also had a bit of a tummy bug myself!

Kismet, it's completely understandable that you dont want to try IVF, I'm not sure I'd like to go down that route either!

AFM: AF has gotten me today so I'm off into my 7th cycle of TTC... 
*someday soon it'll happen I hope*


----------



## NurseSooz

Kis' that's totally understandable. I think a lot of people assume folk will automatically want IVF. It is pretty daunting and you have your facts straight. In the uk you can have it in the NHS but the waiting list is long and the criteria is quite strict. As long as you go for the option you both want then that's the main thing. The worst thing would be if you wanted one thing and he wanted something else. It's a lot of strain I know. For some couples it's the immediate miracle but you can't tell who that'll be huh. Wish I could tell you the best thing. There is no harm in continuing the smep because there is always that chance. 

I relate to the pains Luvbug. Sometimes I sit down feeling achey and I'm not actually sure what's aching - I just know I'm aching! I've been starting to get BH contractions which are dead weird. They don't hurt at all but my belly goes rigid for 10 seconds. Happens randomly! I do recommend heat and a really large sausage pillow to help with comfort issues! x


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Rachel! :hugs: Low AMH sucks, but hopefully since time is on your side and your eggs are still young, we'll be cheering your BFP soon. :hugs:

Hugs to all those under the weather right now. :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Kismet, sounds like you and DH are really thinking things through sensibly. The important thing is the decision is right for you guys, and it sounds like you're on your way to working out what that is. Lots more :hugs: coming your way.

Cake, I'm so sorry that bloomin' witch got you again :nope: Keep your chin up lovely, and do your best to stay positive (I know that's easier said than done). Your body is obviously just waiting for the right time - it _will_ happen :hugs:

Sooz, good to hear from you! :hugs: Sorry you've been really poorly, these babies definitely know how to put us through it! 

Luvbug, sorry to hear you're feeling rough too :hugs: 

AFM, I'm still officially in the second trimester, but only have a maximum of 12 weeks left to go as babies will be delivered at 36 weeks if they're not already here! I'm really excited to have hit V-Day today (24 weeks, when the babies are officially viable). Like you Sooz, I feel really nervous about premature labour, so I feel relieved to have at least got to a point where doctors would fight to save them and they would stand a chance. I'm trying to think of every day and week that they stay inside as a bonus now, rather than focusing on the whole 12 weeks. It's hard though - I thought I was bleeding last night (turned out I just had a little scratch on my bits which bled a tiny bit but it really freaked me out for a minute!) and I had such a panic about the possibility of going into labour early :blush: 

I've also been plagued by annoying pregnancy problems the last few weeks - had horrid, recurring thrush (a yeast infection for you guys in the States!) and am also starting to really feel how big I am!! I'm struggling with my back a bit, and like Luvbug and Sooz am just feeling generally achey and sore. We just need to keep reminding ourselves that there really isn't that long to go - the end is in sight! :haha: And it'll all be so worth it in the end :thumbup:

Love to anyone I've not mentioned here, hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Cake lets hope this is lucky number 7 for you XXX


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks banana  that almost made me cry (far too hormonal at the moment ha) 
I'm sorry you have thrush, I know how horrible it is as I get recurring thrush and always keep a stock of canesten in my bathroom cupboard x


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks CC, how are you getting on? X


----------



## Banana2012

Aww Cake - have a good cry if you feel like it :hugs: Sometimes it's just what you need!


----------



## NurseSooz

Cake - crying is awesome and can be such a release. Just make sure someone is there to hand you hankies and give you a big cuddle :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks Girls :flower:
I've had a whinge, ate some warm chocolate brownies with ice cream and now I've picked myself up, brushed myself off and I'm thinking positive towards the next cycle... lucky number 7 perhaps???


----------



## Banana2012

Glad you're feeling more positive lovely :hugs: And warm chocolate brownies sound sooooo good!


----------



## Snuffles

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted much I've become a lurker. I do have some news though. Click my spoiler in my siggy for more info :)


----------



## Banana2012

Snuffles, I am so so happy and excited for you! :hugs::hugs: Brilliant news! :happydance:


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks sweetie:hugs: I must admit I'm a bit scared though.


----------



## Banana2012

That's only natural after what you went through :hugs: Will your clinic scan you early to make sure everything is developing as it should? Try not to worry though lovely, chances are everything is absolutely ok this time and you'll be on your way to having a gorgeous little one of your own :hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

I have no idea, I better start looking into that lol.


----------



## Banana2012

I think I read somewhere that that's what they do in the UK, so definitely push for it so that you can put your mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Congratulations Snuffles, Let me know your dates so I can put them on the from page XXX


----------



## Snuffles

Thank you CC. BFP 01/31/13 EDD 10/13/13


----------



## chickenchaser

:thumbup: Done


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Cake- mmmm warm chocolate brownies with ice cream sounds AMAZING. I have my fx'd that this is lucky number 7!!

Snuffles- :happydance: Im just so excited for you!


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks CC, I'm sure the date will change though.

Awww thanks Luvbug, let's throw some sticky dust on this baby:dust:


----------



## chickenchaser

Not a problem just let me know X


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks Mrs.Luvbug... I'm hoping it may be lucky 7!!

They were amazing but I ate too much and felt sich :haha:


----------



## Miniegg27

Yay Snuffles that's fantastic news! Congratulations!!!! I bet you're feeling scared but just stay positive. Have a H&H 9 months sweetie!!! x


----------



## Miniegg27

CC can I go on the front page too please?!

Name  Miniegg27
AKA  Mini
Age  28
TTC  Dec 12
BFP  7/1/13
Baby due  6/9/13
Top TTC tip  Plan a holiday around ovulation time!


----------



## Banana2012

Just a quick update from me. Didn't post it yesterday as I wanted Snuffles' brilliant news to be uninterrupted, but could do with getting it off my chest now. 

So we had our 24 week scan yesterday, which was just a routine 2 weekly scan to check my girls are growing as they should. Anyway, for the first time yesterday they found something a bit amiss. There was a difference in the twins' amniotic fluid levels, with one being more than it should be. They were very calm about it and explained there could be a perfectly innocent explanation (apparently if they empty their bladder right before the scan that can make it look like there's too much fluid), but I feel really worried :nope: I have to go back on Wednesday for another scan, and see my consultant on Thursday, plus have a glucose tolerance test on Friday. She said that if there is a problem, it could be from gestational diabetes, exposure to parvovirus (slapped cheek), or worse case scenario the beginnings of twin to twin transfusion syndrome. Ever since we found out we were having twins we've had the worry of twin to twin transfusion syndrome playing on our minds, and it was such a horrible moment yesterday to hear it mentioned as a possibility :nope: I know rationally that it will most likely be ok and turn out to be nothing, but I just feel so scared for my little ones and so nervous to find out whether everything is ok. Sorry for the rant, and thanks to anyone who's kept reading this far! :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Miniegg27 said:


> CC can I go on the front page too please?!
> 
> Name  Miniegg27
> AKA  Mini
> Age  28
> TTC  Dec 12
> BFP  7/1/13
> Baby due  6/9/13
> Top TTC tip  Plan a holiday around ovulation time!

Of course honey. The deed is done :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

Banana, Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything is OK. XXX


----------



## Snuffles

Oh sweetie, I'm sure it's scary but I bet everything will be good with the babies:hugs: We're here for support:flower:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw banana. I'm sure everything will be ok. It's hard not to worry. It makes it harder when it's something we can't control. I don't know if you remember when we had the apt and saw our little one's neck was tilted weird.. I was so worried. So I completely understand. But try to keep calm, if they didn't sound too worried about it then it probably isn't something bad. 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Oh banana you must be beside yourself. Try not to think the worst though. It's probably the simplest of things they just have to tell you all the worse case scenarios.


----------



## BabyBean14

Snuffles: OMG! :shock: Yay!! Sooooo excited for you! :hugs: :bunny: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## BabyBean14

Banana: What a worry! :hugs: Thinking of you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

Banana sending so many hugs and positive thoughts xx


----------



## Banana2012

Thank you lovely ladies for all your messages :hugs::hugs: I feel slightly calmer about it today, still nervous about the scan on Wednesday but a bit better just for having a bit of a rant and getting it off my chest! :blush: Babies are still kicking away too which is really reassuring, makes me feel much more certain they're ok for the time being. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Banana, How did your scan go? Hope you are your girls are OK. XXX


----------



## BabyBean14

Been thinking of you, Banana! Hope everyone is okay. :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

I've been a bit lax on the old stalking front lately... hope everybody is ok? 

Banana, what a worry, hope everything went ok with your scan?

AFM: I'm on CD9 at the moment, just opking this month (still cannot find my thermometer so I can't chart, I have no idea where I've put it :shrug:). Other than that I've not got much else to report :(

xx


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks for thinking of us ladies :hugs::hugs: The scan went well, so feeling incredibly relieved! I saw my consultant again yesterday afternoon and she's happy that whatever happened last week was just one of those things and not a problem :thumbup: I'm still off for my glucose tolerance test this morning as that's the last thing left to check, but she is hoping it'll be totally normal! My girls were ever so wriggly on the scan, and we got to watch them for ages which was lovely. Twin 1 has managed to turn breech though, which is quite impressive as she has been head down for the last 10 weeks. Will be interesting to see what she does from now on, as they'll only let me deliver naturally if she's head down! What a monkey! :haha:

Cake, sending lots of dust and hugs your way :hugs:

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thats great news Banana, lets hope she gets herself back where she should be soon. XXX


----------



## Trying2012

So so pleaserd everything is okay Banana :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Banana: Fantastic news! :hugs: I'm so glad everyone is okay.


----------



## Snuffles

Yay good news Banana :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Thank goodness banana! So glad everything is fine with your girls!


----------



## BabyBean14

Mini: Happy prune week! :hugs: I hope your pregnancy is going well.


----------



## Miniegg27

Thanks Kis! Pregnancy seems to be going ok. Nausea has subsided which is lovely but then I'm freaking out that something's wrong. These first 12 weeks are going so slowly. I have my scan on 26th but that still seems likes ages away.


----------



## Banana2012

Mini, try not to worry about the nausea calming down, mine had peaks and troughs too - I'd have good weeks where I thought it was gone, so it's completely normal :hugs: And hopefully it'll be gone for good and it'll just be a distant memory :thumbup: I remember how slowly the first tri went too, it really is a killer! It's flown by for me since then though, and now I'm panicking there's not enough time left :haha:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- so happy that everything looks good! Hopefully she'll turn so you can deliver naturally!!

Mini0 Don't worry that the nausea has calmed- it can always come back haha. But I'm sure everything is ok! Your scan will be here before you know it! 

AFM- have been having a wonderful time with my family in Utah. I have missed them. DH and I drove out here, and will leave on Monday. It has been amazing! 


Hope you all are doing lovely!


----------



## chickenchaser

Love bug that sounds lovely, especially with the excitement of the baby.


----------



## Banana2012

Luvbug, glad you're having such a good time :hugs: I bet there's been lots of baby excitement!


----------



## Snuffles

Yay for having a good time:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Thanks ladies! It was a really good time. We drove back yesterday and now I'm back at work. I thought about you Snuffles because you used to live there haha. It's been somewhat quite in here! How is everyone doing?


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm good thanks luvbug XXX


----------



## Snuffles

Awe thanks :) Had my appointment today. Things went well and I had my blood drawn to check my pregnancy level, so we're waiting for them to call me and tell me.


----------



## chickenchaser

Sounds good snuffles let us know when you get your results XXX


----------



## CakeCottage

Glad everything's good snuffles...

AFM: CD15 and still no sign of my smiley face :-( even the IC's only have a faint line... Maybe this is possibly going to be an anovulatory cycle? :shrug: 
I'm so bummed out by TTC!!! X


----------



## Banana2012

Glad you had such a good time, Luvbug :thumbup:

Snuffles, I'm glad things went well - great news :hugs: Let us know your results when you do :hugs:

Cake, I'm so sorry you're feeling rubbish :nope: When do you normally get your smiley face? Try and keep your chin up, but we're all here for you whenever you need a good grumble too :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm doing fine, getting very big and tired now but less than 10 weeks to go - eeek! Having lots of braxton hicks too, which os making it all feel much more real!


----------



## chickenchaser

Cake I'm sending you special love and hugs I totally understand honey, be good to yourself XXX


----------



## annaki

Hello Ladies! Been lurking for quite a while, wrote a reply addressing each of you but lost it after writing quite a bit! Damn iPad!

Congratulations for the ones getting their BFP's while I haven't been on! So pleased for you!

To all the ladies still waiting, hope there isn't much longer for you to wait xxx

And to all the ladies pregnant, hope you are enjoying getting rounder and preparing for your little ones!

AFM, I am now 31 + 4! I have another 23 shifts to go at work then I'm free! For a full 11 month to get to know my little Boy

Had my MW apt today and he is doing just great. Feel so much better in 3rd Tri than I have felt all the way through. Having regular Braxton Hicks and Baby is in the Cephalic position. Had our antenatal class and it made it so real, so scared but I think il be fine.

Nursery all decorated and awaiting Baby, Pram ready to be picked up all we'll need soon is the Baby!

Xxxxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Anna can we see pics of your nursery please XXX


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Annaki- so nice to hear from you! Sounds like things are really going well!!

CC- I love that you're back! And I'm glad to hear that you're doing well

Cake- Don't loose hope. Wish I could give you :hugs:

Banana- Yay! We're getting so close! sheesh, I was thinking about you the other day because my little one moves so much and there isn't much room- I can't even imagine having two in there lol.

Snuffels- :happydance: I am just so excited for you!

I'm glad to see everyone is doing well!


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you luvbug, I never went far away, I will always be here keeping an eye on you all. XXX


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks ladies, I'm ok now... Was just having one of 'those' moments!! I usually get a positive OPK around CD14 banana so I'm guessing its just going to be a late one this month?? X


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks Liz, I'm sure it'll happen soon, just hate waiting... 
Hope AF plays nice with you tomorrow (today??) 

Ooh I want to see pics of your pizza hehe... My OH isn't at all romantic so I won't even get a card!! X


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

Nope, no card, no flowers boo hoo!!! X


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Cake- Aww... Well Happy Valentines day :hugs: :flower:

Kismet- hahaha it' happens!

I hope all you ladies have a great Valentines day!!! DH and I are going to a brizilian grill where they bring the meats over on a "knife" looking thing and slice it off fresh. And they have delicious pineapple and an amazing salad bar- yum SOOO excited!!!


----------



## Snuffles

It's okay Rach, I didn't get anything either. And of course my hormones make it feel like this is the worst day ever :/

On the bright side though, I've got an ultrasound tomorrow :)


----------



## annaki

Yay for US Snuffles! 

Will post Nursey pic cues when blind fitted. 

We agreed to just buy cards this year - we have too much to pay for and we don't really think Valentines Day is all that.x


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm quite shocked, OH came home with a card AND flowers... I guess I don't have to cancel any other present giving occasions this year after all haha


----------



## Snuffles

Awwwww cute!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

OH came home and surprised me with a giant card and fruit. He's lucky, I was ready to kick his ass:haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Good luck for the US Snuffles, Glad all you ladies had a lovely V Day XXX


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks CC ultrasound went well and I got moved ahead two days so my new due date is October 11th :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Awesome news, Snuffles!! :hugs: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :bunny:


----------



## chickenchaser

Great new snuffles I will update the front page XXX


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks ladies, it was so awesome :)


----------



## Miniegg27

That's great news snuffles!


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi ladies. Just thought I'd keep you updated on what's going on with me at the moment. I had a very tiny bleed yday afternoon which freaked me out at first but then I thought it was just one of those things but for peace of mind I popped along this morning to the early pregnancy assessment unit at my hospital where they scanned me and confirmed that my gorgeous little bean had stopped developing at 9 weeks. 2 weeks ago. I've had a silent miscarriage which means baby is still in me. I now have 2 options, wait for it to go naturally or have a D&C. I don't know what to do. I'm absolutely devastated as I thought I'd got through the horrible nausea stage and was looking fwd to my scan next week. I have cried all day.


----------



## J04NN4

oh my goodness mini I'm so, so sorry to hear your sad news. my thoughts are with you and your oh, look after each other :hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

Oh that's terrible, I am so sorry Mini:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Mini I'm so so sorry honey. I think only you can make the decision on what to do. Make the decision in your own time. We are here if you need to talk. Big hugs for you and DH XXX


----------



## Trying2012

Mini I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Sorry to hear that mini :-( big hugs sweetie xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh mini, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## mojo86

Im so sorry mini. Thinking of you and OH. Its a hard decision but you have to do what feels right for you hun xx


----------



## Miniegg27

Thank you all for your kind words. I really don't know what to do for the best. On one hand I think my body doing it naturally is best but then on the other hand with the D&C its over with quicker and I can begin to move on. I thought I'd feel abit stronger this morning but I really don't. X


----------



## Jaynie82

Sorry to hear this sad news. Thinking about u x


----------



## Banana2012

Oh Mini, I'm so so sorry lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs: Make sure you and OH look after each other, and take the time to make the right decision for you. Lots of gentle hugs coming your way :hugs: xxx


----------



## Miniegg27

Thanks banana! My OH is being amazing! He truly is my rock. We've been together a long time now and we always seem to have hurdles but I've come to realise it only makes us stronger. I have moments in the day where I'm fine then I just break down. He always seems to know what to say and is always there to hold me tight.


----------



## Banana2012

So glad to hear OH is looking after you so well - he sounds amazing :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

He is!! X


----------



## J04NN4

Thinking of you mini :hugs:


Hope everyone else is still doing well. Sooz and Honeybee, long time no speak, hope you're alright x


----------



## NurseSooz

Mini egg - I'm so so sorry for what you're going through. Words can't make things better but you've got great folk with you all the way. Pregnancy can be so cruel. I know how frightened I was with every bleed I had and the docs/nurses calling it "threatened miscarriage". Stick about 'cos the forum is such a great support network.

I've been quiet as I've had a really bad chest infection and then went on a snowy holiday to the highlands. My poor lungs were full of stuff I couldn't cough and I was struggling for breath! Hazards of working with sick people. Thankfully sorted out with antibiotics. Also still having chronic pelvic pain and bladder burning which I think are linked to each other. Feeling fed up at times. I spent a week with my 9 month old niece which was a little terrifying giving us the "this is what you're in for" perspective. I'm now 31+2 weeks - counting down! My antenatal classes start next week and I finish up work on April 5th. Got our pram, car seat and carrier and are starting the nursery which will have 3 meadow green walls and a dark pink wall with a silhouette of a tree and birds. Our nursery set is grey. My baby shower is March 16th so I'm looking forward to it as I know nothing about what's happening! I'm starting to feel such strong emotions swinging from terrified to totally excited about birth and parenthood. Banana, Luvbug and Annaki - how are you feeling physically/emotionally about it all?

Snuffles - all the luck and baby dust for your little bean. I hope SO much this one is your forever baby-bean! I can understand you must be feeling pretty scared.

For all of you still on the TTC journey - I'm still keeping everything crossed for 2013 BFPs. I really hope your not feeling burnt out and are staying positive. Every cycle always carries that chance so go team SMEP!


Apologies for being so quiet - when I'm ill or feeling low I don't want to drag you all down so I tend to linger! Big hugs lovely ladies :hugs: keep well all xx


----------



## Snuffles

Wow you're already 31 weeks?!?!:shock:


----------



## NurseSooz

It's weird - I can't decide if time is going quickly or slowly!


----------



## Snuffles

I would say quickly lol


----------



## chickenchaser

Nice to see you back sooz x

Sniffles how are you feeling?


----------



## Miniegg27

Thanks Sooz. Yeah I'm going to stick around as I think you girls are great plus I need to see how you're all getting on!! I had the D&C done on Thursday and they kept me in over night. I feel I can finally move on now. 
X


----------



## Snuffles

Very very nauseated CC. And very tired, so good I guess lol


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sooz- so nice to hear from you! Sounds like things are coming along nicely. Totally get what you mean about feeling terrified one minute and then excited the next. It's a mish mash of feelings thats for sure. I have been struggling a bit emotionally lately too. I'm not quite sure how haha but I can feel that I'm feeling different. Nothing too bad. but I have my moments where I'm terrified about the change we're about to have and about giving birth. But I am so incredibly excited at the same time. I think it's all completely normal... especially for first time moms as you have no idea what to expect! 

Mini- I am so sorry that all this has happened, but I'm so glad you're DH has been taking such good care of you, it sounds like he's truly amazing. And Im glad that you are feeling like you can move on, it's tough I'm sure, but it's a good start!

AFM- been having a rough go lately. I haven't been sleeping well at all. More so I can't get comfortable ( which isn't surprising ) but it's frustrating. So then I lay in bed completely exhausted but I can't fall asleep. My legs bother me too ( restless leg syndrom ) and normally if they're bothering me and we go lay in bed, it's fine, but that has not been the case lately lol. Sorry for the complaining bit.
On a better note, we have decided to do a 3D ultrasound. I know they're expensive, but I figure we have the money and this is probably the only time we'll be able to do it. I am super excited to see our little guy in 3D and we'll also get a gender confirmation! That's on Tuesday  

Hope all you ladies are doing good!


----------



## chickenchaser

Mini, Sending you big big hugs. I'm glad you feel you can move on a little bit. Give yourself time and we are here for you XXX

Snuffles, an odd blessing XXX

Luvbug, How lovely (the 3D scan not the restless legs lol) We plan to have one when/if we ever get pregnant. Make sure you share your pics I would love to see them XXX


----------



## J04NN4

Thinking of you miniegg. I hope you recover quickly, look after yourselves :hugs:

Sooz - good to hear from you! I'm glad you've recovered from your chest infection but sorry to hear your nether regions are still giving you jip. Your nursery sounds beautiful - will you be posting pics when you've finished? I still swing from excited to terrified about parenthood so I wouldn't worry about that :haha: Also don't feel you have to be cheery all the time hear, come on just to moan all you want! I did plenty when I was pregnant and you were all so wonderful.

Snuffles - Yay for feeling sicky and tired! Sort of :haha:

Luvbug - Sorry to hear you're getting uncomfortable at nights! I suffered really badly with restless leg syndrome too, I'd cry sometimes at night because I was so tired and my legs wouldn't stop hurting and twitching. It seems to be a very inexact science but I found what helped me was a) cutting out caffeine completely (obviously I'd cut down anyway but I cut it out totally b) warm baths before bed and c) when you're sitting watching TV or whatever you do in the evenings before bed, sit up straight and put your feet flat on the floor. I have a tendency to curl up, cross my legs etc and I found this made it SO much worse when I went to bed later. Even when doing all these things I still had multiple awful nights but I hope it may bring you some relief!

AFM - after a long and stressful two month feeding saga... dun dun dun! Felix is breastfeeding!! Not exclusively, and not without issue, but he is breastfeeding nonetheless. I stopped pumping last week and thought I'd try him one last time before my milk went - and he just did it! I'd tried him over and over again and all he'd done was scream his head off, flail around and push away from me but this time he just went on and started sucking. I was absolutely gobsmacked. So now I am doing mixed feeding and over the course of my time as a mother have done hand expressing, manual pumping, electric pumping, cup, syringe, bottle feeding (with breastmilk and formula) and breast feeding. Phew! Am feeling pretty proud of myself and like an expert on all things milky :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thats great news JO4NN4 good for you and felix XXX


----------



## BabyBean14

Yay Jo! Way to go, Felix!! :hugs:

Mini: :hugs:

Luvbug: Ugh! Sorry you're not sleeping well. It's so hard to focus or get anything done when that tired. :hugs: The. 3D US sounds so exciting! I can't wait to see a pic. :happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

Luvbug we had our 3d yesterday and it was amazing. She was so active and smiling and waving for us! The only thing I'm now terrified about is that her measurements weigh her at 5lb 3oz - Which is her expected weight for 34 weeks. I'm totally terrified she's going to be huge and I've been lying awake worrying about it. :cry:

Jo - yay for your feeding! I'm glad your feeling positive as you've had such a rough ride with it. I hope it continues to be a positive experience and that you continue to enjoy it.

Mini - best of luck for the next stage of your journey. I'm sorry you've had such a traumatic time. You must be feeling pretty shaken. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Sooz don't worry they told my friend that she was going to have a 10lb baby because of his size on the scans and were talking about her having a c section anyway she went into labour and was doing so well they left her and he turned out to be on 6lb 4 and a little dot.


----------



## NurseSooz

Thanks CC - that means so much. I really am scared and its really making me feel low. I don't understand it as my bump is so wee and measuring perfect. Big hugs x


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Jo- thanks for the advice! I'll have to try it! 

Sooz- That sounds so wonderful! I can't wait to see our little one!!! eekk you made me even more excited. I feel guilty about spending the extra money at times, but I can't wait to see him! Don't worry about the size. I've also heard plenty of stories about the dr's saying baby weighed one thing and then they ended up coming out weighing way less! 

cc- I'll be sure to post pictures!


----------



## annaki

Jo - I am wanting to breast feed but I am not putting too much pressure on myself. If I can't do it, I would like to express and feed baby via a bottle. Do you recommend any specific breast pumps? Manual/electric? Also, I am using Dr Browns anti colic bottles. Will they fit onto most pumps? 

Talking of breast, I got out of the shower and noticed like pitting oedema on the underside of my breasts. Mainly just on my left one. Has anyone else noticed this? I am assuming its with the breast changes, but being a nurse and asking Dr Google isn't got me a bit worried. Going to run it by my MW but wondered if any of you ladies had it?


----------



## NurseSooz

It's not something I'm familiar with but with all the changes your boobs go through it doesn't surprise me. Women get pitting oedema on their ankles when pregnant. It usually just means there's a wee build up of fluid or that they're swollen. As long as its not hot or inflamed I would just run it by your mw at your next appt. pregnancy really confuses and scares the crap outta me. It's not for wimps and my body continues to do stuff that scares me. My current worry being of a giant baby!


----------



## annaki

Aww Sooz, are you measuring big? According to m growth chart, he should be around 9lb! I was only 5lb so hope he is somewhere in between x


----------



## annaki

Ps did you get your Mat leave sorted?


----------



## J04NN4

Annaki - I didn't actually end up buying a pump as I was lent one by my lovely midwife. It was a hospital grade one and waaay out of my price range :haha: so I was pretty lucky. Maybe try to find out if anything similar would be available to you? Other than that though definitely go electric, manual is way too much work and not as effective. If you're planning on exclusively or long term pumping though, get a manual one as a back up in case of power cuts/power failure in the pump itself. Particularly in the early days this is potential disaster as if you miss a pump or two it can really affect your supply. I'm not sure about the bottles but from my experience I found I didn't get on very well with pumping straight into the bottle. I preferred to store them in something different, something freezable, I don't know, I just felt it gave us a bit more flexibility. If you do end up pumping feel free to ask me any questions. I have lots of tips! The main ones being about supply and what you can and can't store/freeze so you don't waste even a precious drop. I'm not going to sugar coat it though, it was damn hard, the hardest thing I've ever done. If any of you end up going down that route and there's anything at all I can do to help please ask away. I didn't know anyone that had pumped and it was difficult. 

Sooz, I know it's slightly different as it's a scan not measurements but I was measuring 3-4cm over towards the end of my pregnancy and Felix was born at 8lb, perfectly average. I have heard so many stories of women being terrified by weight projections and they're notoriously inaccurate. In fact my midwife and two sonographers told me when I asked them to hazard a guess that they're not allowed to do it any more as they're basically useless and it just frightens people. I'm surprised they even told you! Please don't worry, you'll be fine. Besides, a big baby doesn't necessarily mean a tough labour. If you have a baby on the big side then maybe that's just the size of baby you're built to carry/deliver?


----------



## annaki

Excuse my lack of knowledge Jo, but what do you pump into then? Storage bags? I am totally clueless! Haha.


----------



## J04NN4

We bought separate storage bottles rather than pumping straight into the feeding bottle which seems to be the norm :thumbup: You can either buy storage bottles which attach to your pump, or pump into whatever does fit it and pour into the other bottle to store/freeze.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hello!!!

We had our 3D ultrasound yesterday and I am in love <3
I was feeling guilty about paying the extra money for it ( we have the money, I'm just not one to spend tons of money haha ). But when we left, I wasn't feeling guilty. It was so completely worth it. 
I have attached some pictures below. And we got confirmation that baby is definitely a boy- saw his bits and everything haha. 
He wouldn't move his hand from his mouth, and at one point the ultrasound tech says " boy he's being stubborn" and right at that moment, baby smiled. It was priceless. Ahhhh I'm just so happy 
I am so extremely happy that we did this. And seeing the look on my DH's face while seeing our little one, it was priceless. gah, I'm just completely :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAGE_2_21.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4









IMAGE_2_17.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## chickenchaser

hi ladies I have updated the front page. Can you all check it is ok xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Great pictures luvbug xxx


----------



## mojo86

chickenchaser said:


> hi ladies I have updated the front page. Can you all check it is ok xxx

CC CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Amazing news im so happy for you!!! x x x


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhhhh, CC! What a sneaky announcement! :haha: Congratulations lovely, you must be so excited :happydance: So pleased for you!

Luvbug, gorgeous pictures! It must have been amazing! 

Sooz, I have heard so many people say that predicted weights are notoriously flawed, so I really would try and ignore it :hugs:

Just a quick check in as I should be getting ready for work! Sorry for not being around, just been so exhausted recently! :sleep: Had another funny scan fluid measurement yesterday, but hoping it'll just be the same as last time and resolve itself. Other than that, I am now HUGE! So uncomfortable and sore, but also so excited to meet my little ones in less than 8 weeks - eeeek! Had a few antenatal courses this last week, including a twin one, which have been useful...and also a bit scary! I definitely all feels very real now!


----------



## BabyBean14

CC: OMG I'm so dense! :dohh: :blush: I checked the front page but didn't notice what change you had made!! :wacko: I've already did my happy dance for you on the 35+ thread, but I'll do an even bigger one here since I don't have to use spoilers :winkwink:

:bunny: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dust: :hugs: :bunny: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dust: :hugs: :bunny: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dust: :hugs: :bunny: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dust: :hugs: :bunny: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dust: :hugs: :bunny: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dust: :hugs: :bunny: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dust: :hugs: :bunny: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dust: :hugs: :bunny: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dust: :hugs: :bunny: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dust: :hugs: :bunny: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dust: :hugs: 

HUGE congrats to you! :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## Trying2012

Whoooooooohooooooooooo CC :dance: :dance: I've been silently stalking the 35+ thread and seen it there needed to wait on the announcement over here!! I'm so blooming chuffed for you xx


----------



## Trying2012

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> We had our 3D ultrasound yesterday and I am in love <3
> I was feeling guilty about paying the extra money for it ( we have the money, I'm just not one to spend tons of money haha ). But when we left, I wasn't feeling guilty. It was so completely worth it.
> I have attached some pictures below. And we got confirmation that baby is definitely a boy- saw his bits and everything haha.
> He wouldn't move his hand from his mouth, and at one point the ultrasound tech says " boy he's being stubborn" and right at that moment, baby smiled. It was priceless. Ahhhh I'm just so happy
> I am so extremely happy that we did this. And seeing the look on my DH's face while seeing our little one, it was priceless. gah, I'm just completely :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Aww just look at him :thumbup::thumbup: how scrummy does he look!!


----------



## annaki

CC!! I checked but hadn't noticed what changes you had made!!!!


HUGE congratulations!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaynie82

Congratulations! Amazing news!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

aw yay CC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Banana- good to hear that classes are going well. We start ours next Thursday!

AFM- Our baby shower is this weekend. I am super excited for that! Should be a good time!


----------



## J04NN4

Ahhhhh CC this is such wonderful news! I am so, so happy for you. You have been so kind and gracious in your maintenance of this thread and your congratulations for others. You deserve this so much and you will make a fabulous mummy. Such big hugs to you and your OH!


Will reply to everyone else asap x


----------



## Miniegg27

YAY congratulations CC sooooooooo happy for you!!!!! Very clever way of announcing it!!!!!
xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying don't silently stalk I know you haven't quite hit the 35 but they would support you anyway and they are amazing, between them there isn't much they don't know. They have really helped me get my BFP. XXX

Everyone, Thank you for your lovely congratulations, still very overwhelmed here. I started with a cold yesterday and not feeling great today so having a sick day. Lots of rest for me. I'm not usually one for taking time off but I need to look at the bigger picture and I don't want to mess this up. Besides we have a busy weekend and if I rest today I may survive it.

Hope you are all well XXX


----------



## chickenchaser

Mini How are you. Thank you for the congratulations, I understand how hard it is to be so sad that it isn't your announcement but be happy for people at the same time. When do you think you will be ready to try again?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Trying2012

CC & kismet, thanks for that! I might brave it. CC I now 35 & 8 days. Lol 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing okay in here xx


----------



## chickenchaser

Well in that case, you are fully qualified :thumbup: And happy Birthday for 8 days ago :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Trying: Happy belated! :hugs: And yes, you are fully qualified. :D


----------



## Miniegg27

I'm doing ok thank you! I'm so happy to hear BFP's from you lovely ladies!! Just gives me the strength to know that hopefully I'll be there again with you one day! I would love to try again ASAP but my OH wants me to fully recover (physically & mentally) before we even think about trying again. The worst thing for me at the moment is a friend of ours and his gf keep going on about trying for a baby in the next few months which ordinarily I wld be fine with but they argue all the time and all our friends think its the worst situation to bring a baby in to. I just know if they get their bfp it'll crush me. (I know I'm being very selfish but they truly believe a baby will make their relationship better) 

I've been keeping myself busy by looking at possible venues for our wedding which we're looking at doing in 2015. Incase I do fall again and it stays with me this time it'll give us time to save, plan, me to loose baby weight so I can fit in a wedding dress etc!!

CC-how you feeling?

Kismet-hope you feel better soon hun. 

Hi to everyone else hope you're all ok!! 
X


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh mini, special big hugs for you XXX I do understand that dread that a couple you know that shouldn't really be having children at this time are talking about it and you just know they are going to be one of the lucky couples that just fall without even trying. It will happen for you again, there is no reason to think not. All I can advise you is get yourself ready for their announcement I always found it harder when I was unprepared and people caught me off guard.
Good luck with your wedding plans, what sort of wedding are you planning? Please tell I love a wedding, I'm a big romantic. I have always wanted to own a wedding dress shop LOL. 
I feeling fine, just a stuffy nose, the odd wave of sickness but nothing much hopefully it stays like this. Thank you for asking and you take care of yourself XXX


----------



## Miniegg27

Glad you're feeling fine CC! Yeah I'm prepared but I know I'm not going to be happy for them, (so awful to say but I'm going to be so bitter!). Hopefully Mother Nature will realise its not the right time for them and hold off for a while. 

We've just looked at 2 venues so far both of them beautiful old buildings! Ones a mansion and the other one looks like a castle!!! We're not sure whether to get married in our local church or have a civil ceremony at the venue. I really want to theme our wedding around the Maldives as that's where we got engaged!! Designing our own cocktails, shells in glass bowls as centre pieces!! I would also like the colour scheme to be cadbury purple!! Can't wait to get a venue booked as then I know although it'll be 2015 its definitley happening!!!!
X


----------



## J04NN4

How are you all ladies?

Mini - I feel for you awaiting that announcement, I really do. Brace yourself, you'll get over it and just remind yourself that when your time comes you will make much better parents :hugs:

CC - how are you feeling? Ahh I'm just so happy for you :cloud9:

Kismet - hope you feel much better soon!

Good luck and best wishes to our bunch of ladies who are now due *next month*!! I'm so jealous. The last two and a half months has been the hardest of my life in lots of ways but I'd go back and do it all again in a heartbeat. I'm working on a new list of tips more about baby than birth so best crack on else you'll have all popped before I've written it down :haha:

AFM - doing really well, Felix is so big now and I can't believe how much he's changed. I've just put a box in his bedroom for clothes he's grown out of as I'm having to sort through everything practically daily. Here's a picture of him dressed in his bear snowsuit!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=576169&stc=1&d=1362332903
Those of you who have added me on Facebook (link in my journal if you haven't and would like to) will have already seen it but it's so cute I want to share it everywhere :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-01 09.35.28.jpg
File size: 101 KB
Views: 32


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

Jo, Felix is adorable. You are so lucky XXX

Mini, Wedding plans sound great. My little bridesmaid that was only 2 wore really dark purple, she looked beautiful and totally stole the show :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Mini- wedding plans sound wonderful! Such an exciting time!! 

CC- I just can't get over seeing your spoiler. Makes me smile every time!

Jo- that is the cutest picture EVER!!! I'm glad to hear everything is going good!

AFM- Had our baby shower yesterday. It was tons of fun and lots of people. We got lots of things. I over did it a little though and my ankles have been crazy swollen Saturday, Sunday and today, let me just say OUCH :-(

Hope all you other ladies are doing well!


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh Luvbug that is so sweet thank you. So pleased you had a lovely baby shower, I can't wait for mine XXX


----------



## BabyBean14

CC: I hope someone gives you a baby chic onesie at your shower! :winkwink:


----------



## NurseSooz

Argh! I wrote a HUGE message and deleted it - I could scream!:growlmad:
Anyways.....shall try and recap what I wrote....

:happydance::happydance::happydance:CC!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm doing a major happy dance for your awesome news. (Although it took me a while to click when I read the front page - doh!). You must be SO chuffed and SO shocked but SO excited! You deserve it SO much and thankyou for taking such good care of us scardicats! We're with you every step of you precious fruit's way!:hugs:

Jo - Felix is one seriously cute little dude. He suits his name so well! What do you love most about being a mum? Are you still enjoying breastfeeding? Thanks for your reassurance - it means a lot. I'm still having nightmares about giant babies and could kick that senographer!:nope:

Luvbug - your wee man looks like such a cheeky lil' cutey! So exciting! Not long for us all! What kind of things did you get at your shower?

Mini - I totally understand your upset. I felt like eveyone I knew was getting BFPs when we were trying and many of them were worse-off financially or didn't have a stable relationship. Your BFP was so wanted so it's natural to feel crushed.

I can't believe I can now say I'm due to give birth next month. I can't wait to meet my baby girl although parenthood scares me sh*tless still. I feel like I'll never be ready...how will I cope....will I be a good mum? We've started NCT classes and these have helped although I'm convinced I'll end up with a c section! I'm off to Stobo castle - a health spa - with my mum this weekend and then next weekend is my baby shower! Lots to look forward to. Just SO tired and looking forward to finishing work in 3 weeks!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## chickenchaser

Like this one kismet

https://www.naturalnursery.co.uk/fair-trade-fancy-dress/baby-fancy-dress-costume-chick.html


:haha:


----------



## J04NN4

Thanks all, he is a handsome little boy if I do say so myself! Don't know where he gets it from :haha:

Mini my bridesmaids wore purple too and I had blue and purple flowers. And bright blue shoes! Ah wedding planning is so exciting!

Sooz, you will be questioning yourself forever from now on so get used to it :haha: seriously though, once baby is here and you can see that she is healthy and happy you will start to trust yourself more. I don't think you will ever feel totally confident but the fact that you're worrying about it so much is a good thing iykwim? As for your questions, well the breastfeeding has gone kaput once again after he just stopped doing it again as quickly as he started. It has been four or five days now and despite hand expressing and using a manual pump my milk has about gone. I could probably get it back with an intense pumping regime but I just don't feel able to after everything that has already happened. When he did it though I absolutely loved it, didn't have any physical problems, no soreness, nothing. It was brilliant and I just hope I'm able to do it with #2. When it comes to being a mum... I don't know, I guess the smiles and cuddles and just looking at him and thinking I made him, I did that, and I've kept him healthy and happy for the 9 months he was inside and then outside too. The early days were quite unrewarding and we also had such an ordeal with the feeding but now he smiles, coos and babbles it's wonderful. He seems to find comfort in me now too, follows me around the room with his eyes and sometimes cries for me when someone else holds him which is lovely. Sometimes when I'm feeding him I can just see the love in his eyes and it makes me want to do my absolute best for him to make me worthy of the total devotion he has for me. The love you have for your mum is unconditional and I want to feel like I deserve it and never let him down. I really feel like I've found my purpose in life :cloud9:

Anyway that was all a bit deep for me so here's a photo of Felix with a comedy moustache dummy: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=577783&stc=1&d=1362594065
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-05 15.52.37.jpg
File size: 87.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## chickenchaser

Jo That is so cute XXXX Were did you get it?


----------



## Miniegg27

Ahhhh Jo, Felix is so gorgeous!!! That is a great dummy!! Made me laugh!!!

Wow blue shoes! I was thinking of having purple shoes to match my bridesmaids dresses as think it'll make a great photo!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sooz- Had a wonderful time. Way busy haha. My suggestion to you- make sure you sit! My ankles have been so swollen since because I didn't sit much. We got lots of things, a swing, some bottles, teethers, clothes of course, bottle drying rack, lots of bath stuff, lots of diapers and wipes and tons of other stuff haha. 

We sat down and sorted it out last night, I made a list of things we got and things that we still needed or needed to get more of. I am excited to start shopping and finish up getting everything so I can be relaxed haha. 

Hope you ladies are doing welL!


----------



## J04NN4

It's from Amazon and called the 'moustachifier' :haha:

Just to continue photo spamming this thread (sorry!), here is my absolute favourite photo of my wedding day showing off my blue shoes. They were brilliant for a photo op so go for it mini!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=577907&stc=1&d=1362604031

Does anyone else have any wedding pics they'd be happy to share? Y'know, just for inspiration for mini and not my nosiness or anything :winkwink::haha:
 



Attached Files:







1062-100529-161-0999.jpg
File size: 132.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## chickenchaser

Jo you look so beautiful. Here is mine but I think it looks really old now but it will be 14 :wacko: years on the first of may.


----------



## BabyBean14

CC and Jo: You both look fab!!! :thumbup:


----------



## J04NN4

Thanks both, and right back atcha CC! I don't think it looks dated at all and you both look so happy :cloud9:


----------



## Miniegg27

Ah bless you thanks ladies!!! I love looking at wedding photos!!! You both look beautiful!! Jo i love the blue shoes and your OH's blue socks!!!! X


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Those pictures are great ladies!


----------



## chickenchaser

We were really happy, we still are. I can't believe we have been married 14 year and together for 18. We are getting to the point were we have been together longer than apart. Really strange.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Banana2012

Sorry for my silence, been so tired and busy at work that posting here was just one step too far! 

Anyway, some slightly scary news - I'm currently being kept in hospital as I am 2cm dilated and have been having sporadic contractions. They're hoping they can stop things properly starting, but they're not sure. Currently waiting to go up to the ward, I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## BabyBean14

:shock: Oh my gosh, Banana! Take good care of yourself. I know it's hard, but try to relax and rest while at the hospital. Thinking of you and sending healthy twin squash vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh banana, you take care honey and rest. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks girls :hugs: Well, I've had an awful night's sleep on the ward, listening to other people in the very early stages of labour is not fun at all! No dramatic changes to my pains overnight but they're still happening frequently. Think they'll check my cervix again later on. They gave me a steroid shot last night, and will have another few over the next couple of days, so at least their lungs should be in the best possible condition if they come early. Just can't stop my mind ticking over everything and stressing :nope:


----------



## Trying2012

Sending hugs and positive vibes Banana, stay safe in there girlies! Xx


----------



## J04NN4

Thinking of you Banana, you'll be fine, fingers crossed your girlies stay in there a bit longer yet but you're in the right place. There was a lady in early labour in the bed opposite me when I had Felix and they were just wonderful to her and managed to stop it. I hope they're treating you well :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Oh banana. Get lots of rest and stay positive. Give those girls a good talking to!! They're being cheeky already and worrying their poor mummy.


----------



## BabyBean14

Banana: :hugs: Thinking of you!! Sending positive "stay put" vibes for the twins! :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Banana- sending sticky vibes. Keep in touch and keep positive. You're in the best place! Keep focused on those gorgeous little girls. We're all here for you. Take care and keep strong xx


----------



## Banana2012

Sorry for not updating sooner, my day has been a blur of monitoring or sleeping! Things are looking much better, my contractions have got less frequent and are less painful, and my cervix is no more dilated than yesterday. :thumbup: I have my last steroid shot around lunchtime tomorrow, and am hoping I should be able to go home after getting that and seeing the doctor. 

Thanks for all your lovely words, they really do mean a lot :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

That's great!! :hugs: :dance: Does this mean you're on bed rest for the remainder of the pregnancy?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh banana! How scary! I'm glad to hear that things are not progressing any and that the contractions have stopped! Sending good vibes your way and hoping that those little girls stay in a little longer!


----------



## Banana2012

Thank you :hugs:

Kismet, not sure about bed rest - communication from the doctor on the ward has been pretty limited so far!! I know bed rest is less commonly advised in the UK than in the States, but not sure in this situation. I'm definitely finding resting is helpful, so I guess I'll at least need to start to scale back what I get up to on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## J04NN4

Hope things are all OK Banana. Your lovely girlies were obviously in a rush to come out and meet their beautiful mummy in time for mother's day!


Happy mother's day to all you wonderful mummies-to-be and mummies-to-be-to-be! I am having a lovely day and getting spoilt. It's particularly weird to get my head round as I wasn't even pregnant this time last year and this year I am enjoying my first mother's day with a nearly 3 month old!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hope everything will get sorted out Banana. Cross those legs and tell them girls to stay put. It is far too cold for them to make an appearance quite yet.

Happy Mothers day everyone. I have spent the day running around after a very ungrateful MIL and SIL. Next year will be different. XXX


----------



## Snuffles

I typed a really long post last night, but I guess it didn't show up :/

Well basically CC congratulations sweetie, you seriously deserve it:hugs:

Banana I hope the girlies stay in a little longer.

Sooz, wow you're so far along it seems like just yesterday we found out the gender lol.


----------



## BabyBean14

Mothers Day?? You have it in March in the UK? We don't have it until May, here. :shrug: You freaked me out for a minute. I thought I forgot! :wacko: :haha:

Happy Mothers Day to the UK moms!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Kismet said:


> Mothers Day?? You have it in March in the UK? We don't have it until May, here. :shrug: You freaked me out for a minute. I thought I forgot! :wacko: :haha:
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to the UK moms!! :hugs:

:rofl: I did the same thing. I even looked up because I thought I was hoing crazy!!!

But happy mothers day to all the UK moms!!


----------



## annaki

Arghhhhh! This is the 3rd time I am writing this reply! Stupid iPad and fat fingers!!!! :nope:

Anyway,

Banana - hope you and the girls are ok and being well looked after. It must be a very scary time. X

Jo - Felix is adorable and you do right showing him off. X

AFM, I am now nearly at 36 weeks. I have finished work! Yippee! Not started Mat leave just yet, taking some A/L I had left.

I have my 36 week MW apt this afternoon so will see which way my spinning babes is laying. So far he has been transverse, Cephalic and breech! Hoping today they tell me he is back in the head down position, he does seem to move a lot! My belly and wide hips must accommodate him a little too well! 

Let me know how you are all getting on. I will be on here a bit as I will be a little bored. Strange but I am going to miss work!


----------



## mojo86

Hello ladies!! Havent been on in a bit trying to catch up!! 

Banana  how are you and the girls doing? Hope you are all ok and are at home resting!! :hugs:

Annaki  sooo exciting!! Not long for you now. Are you feeling organised? Hope baby has moved into position for you this afternoon lol 

Mrs Luvbug  love the 3d scan photos they are gorgeous!! 

CC  how you feeling??

Mini  how you doing? Hows the wedding plans coming along? Is it a summer or winter wedding you are planning?? Jo and CC I loved your wedding photos they were lovely. Bet they bring back many happy memories!! I am hoping to start planning our wedding later on this year :happydance:

Jo  how you doing? Felix is absolutely gorgeous you must be so proud!! Its scary that he is almost 3 months now! Time flies!! 

Kismet  how you doing???

Sooz  how you feeling? I hope you are feeling a little more reassured about babies size? My SIL gave birth 4 weeks ago. She had to have growth scans as baby was SO BIG!! He was measuring 4 weeks ahead quite early on and to be fair her bump was pretty big. She then went overdue so we expected a big 10lbs baby and he was......7lbs!! So obviously the measuring ahead thing was a load of nonsense! And for being overdue 7lbs isnt that big. So please try not to worry yourself! :hugs:

Hope all you other ladies are ok and sorry if I have missed anyone just had a quick read thru to try and catch up!

AFM: I am ok still experiencing nausea and morning sickness slightly worried about my weight as I have only just reached my pre pregnancy weight however bump is growing and baby is measuring a week ahead (taking that with a pinch of salt) so trying not to worry. I am night shift tonight and as from 8AM tomorrow morning I am finished work and not due back until May next year. Soooo excited but cant quite believe how fast time is going xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Good to see you Annaki! You're nearly fully cooked and baby could come anytime! That's so exciting! Hopfully your lil' man settles with his head down! He needs to stop mucking about - cheeky wee soul! Let us know how you get on at the mw.:thumbup:


Banana - hope you're still doing OK and those wee lassies are behaving and staying put. At least you know you'll be kept a very close eye on from now on which is pretty reassuring. They'll wash your progress like a hawk. Have they set a date to deliver them or are they happy to let you potter along with your pregnancy?

Jo - I hope Felix got your something nice for mother's day! It should have been something v special since you carried him for 9 months last year :haha:!

Mojo - so sorry you're still pukey. That's totally lame. You must be fed up or maybe you've forgotten what it feels like not to be pukey! Don't you worry about your wee vegetable, it'll take what it needs to grow (away from you sadly) so you not eating great or feeling sick will not put it to any harm. Thanks for the reassurance. I've managed to calm down a bit after bump has measured fine and loads of girls who had giant babies predicted who were actually fine. I just don't want a giant baby! Anything under 9lb I'm cool with!

Snuffles - looks like pregnancy is going well for you - hope you're ok :kiss:

CC - how's your wee fruit doing and how are you feeling? Still SO excited that you got your BFP! Yey!

AFM - getting tired and really sore. 34wks today. Had an AWESOME time at the health spa and came back feeling refreshed and chilled out. Definitely what every pregnant woman needs! I enjoyed a gorgeous pregnancy massage which soothed my aches. Got another 15 working days left. Mat leave can't come sooner! Got my baby shower on Saturday so getting v excited about it!:happydance:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Annaki- So nice to hear from you! Yay for leave starting!! Hopefully your little guy is behaving and in the right position!

Mojo- So nice to hear from you too!!! Sorry you're still not feeling well! Like sooz said, babies take all they need from us so don't worry yourself too much!

Sooz- Glad to hear things are going well! yay for maternity leave starting and double yay for baby shower! Such fun times ahead! I'm so glad you had a wonderful time at your baby shower! 

Kismet- Hope you're doing ok!

And I hope all you ladies we haven't hear from recently are doing ok as well!

AFM- juts hanging out. We went shopping last night! Got lots of baby things we needed. I LOVE baby shopping haha.


----------



## NurseSooz

Kismet - so sorry to hear about the wee lad. His parents must be so worried. Hopefully it's a cystic condition that's easily managed or that the cysts can be removed. Fingers crossed for good news.

My baby shower is at my mum's house with our friends and family! I've never been to one before so I'm excited as I don't know what to expect! Fun times! Been getting loads of Braxtons today. Also feel like I'm running out if room in my tummy!


----------



## annaki

Hello Midwife verdict is not Cephalic! The round object underneath my ribs is intact his bum! So all is good! So on that news I have bought myself an exercise ball and have started my moves for optimal-fetal positioning. I am right on target on my growth chart...although I am quite scared that if I go as far as 42 weeks I am predicted to have a 10lb-er! Oooeeer!

Sooz - I haven't been to a baby shower either! Not planned one for myself but I have a sneaky feeling something is being planned behind my back. 15 days to work! Eeek that's soon! Ps I am bored on Mat leave already. Going to wash the windows today! Haha.

Luvbug - I love baby shopping! I think we have everything now. Only my sterilisers and last bit of pram to pay off then I'm done!

Kismet - Hope the little one is ok. I imagine it's so scary. Ps thanks for the iPad tip I didn't know that!

Mojo - Yay on Mat leave! Boo on nausea! How far are you along now? You are very lucky to have such a long time off x


----------



## NurseSooz

It's funny you're talking about baby's position Annaki - MW told me today that she's gone breech :cry: said she couldn't feel baby's head in my pelvis anymore and she picked up the heart rate but right high up my bump. I really didn't think she'd turned over the past two weeks :cry: I've to go back in 2 weeks and see her - she wants me to try exercises to turn her but I'm not convinced she actually is breech! She's mentioned ECV if she's still breech next time. I'll need a presentation scan first though. Sigh.


----------



## annaki

What excercises has she told you to do to turn her Sooz? How do you feel about ECV? My MW says if there was any doubt about his presentation after 37 weeks (or was it 36?) she would refer me for a scan at the day unit. I would love a scan so I know for sure that he is Cephalic as the MW's arent 100%. I next see MW at 37 + 4. So we will see. X


----------



## annaki

Sorry my prev post should read is Cephalic!


----------



## NurseSooz

If she's still breech in 2 weeks ill get a presentation scan then offered EVC :cry:


----------



## annaki

I'm not sure if I would want the ECV. After doing some reading around it it doesn't sound like it is too successful :nope:

If it comes to it and he is breech will probably put my name down for an elective section...:cry::cry:

Which I really don't want. :cry:


----------



## NurseSooz

I think ECV has more of a bad rep than it needs to. It can be v successful but it can also be quite traumatic. Most women say it's over in 5mins. I just want her to flip round again and she's been perfectly behaved up until now!


----------



## BabyBean14

Sooz: Sorry to hear about this! :hugs: The ECV sounds unpleasant to say the least. Time to give your girl a pep talk to get her to cooperate! :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Hello everyone :flower: Sorry for being quiet over the last week, it's all been a bit manic to say the least! 

So I was discharged from hospital on the Monday afternoon, only to be readmitted on the Tuesday evening with more of the same again :dohh: This time the contractions were every 5 minutes, and more intense than the first time I was admitted. My cervix wasn't any more dilated than on my previous admission though, which was a really good thing. Again, things settled in hospital, and I finally got out on Thursday evening after a chat with my consultant. I've been told that unless the contractions become as frequent as every 2-3 minutes, or if they become painful, that I can stick things out at home for the time being - otherwise I could be in hospital for the next 5 or 6 weeks, which is not tempting at all! I feel very on edge about everything, and am constantly checking that my waters haven't gone/I'm not bleeding etc etc, but am glad to be home for the time being. The midwives on the ward advised bed rest as far as possible at home, as the slightest bit of activity seems to set things off, and that seems to be keeping things reasonably settled which is good (I'm still having fairly frequent contractions throughout the day, and they can be quite intense at times, but I'm downing lots and lots of water which seems to be helping). I'm feeling really emotional about it all (don't think it helps that I'm sleeping badly so am so tired!), but glad that I'm now almost 31 weeks and my girlies are still safe inside :thumbup:

Sooz - any more clues as to whether your little one is breech or not? Just to make you feel a bit better, I think it is really hard for the midwives to accurately tell the position of baby without a scan. From the heartbeat and feel of my Twin 1 the other day one of the midwives was absolutely convinced they had turned head down, but a scan only half an hour later proved they were still in exactly the same breech position they had been the day before - the heartbeat was just lower than expected as they were sat bottom down and very low! So try not to panic too much - she may well have got it wrong, and if not there is still time for baby to move around. I'm sending head down thoughts your way :hugs:

Annaki - I'm pleased that your little man seems to be behaving at the moment! Hope you're enjoying the beginning of maternity leave and taking things easy :hugs:

Mojo - you poor thing with this sickness! I can't believe it's still going on :nope: At least you're getting into the third trimester now, so the end is in sight! That's great that you've finished work now, as you can at least get all the rest and relaxation your body must so badly need :hugs:

Kismet - sorry to hear your body is playing tricks on you again :hugs: Hope you're managing to stay positive and keep your chin up lovely lady. 

Luvbug - I just love baby shopping, so exciting! Have you pretty much got everything now? Hubby and I sorted out some last minute bits and bobs on the internet yesterday, and are now pretty much ready for whenever the girls decide to put in an appearance (or they'd at least have all the essentials!). How are you feeling generally?

CC - how is early pregnancy treating you? 

Snuffles - same for you, are things going ok? Hope the sickness isn't too rotten :hugs:

Jo4nn4 - how are you and your lovely little man? 

Trying - I see from having a quick nosey at your journal that you've been away. Hope you've had a lovely time, and that you got in lots of baby dancing! 

Mini - how are things going lovely lady?


----------



## chickenchaser

Banana Hi Honey I was just thinking of you, I'm glad your girls are still hanging in there. You make sure you take things easy those little girls of yours still need a bit of cooking. 

Thanks for asking about me, I doing fine, a bit of MS but not bad at all and I'm very tired especially in the afternoons but to be honest I'm loving it. Just knowing that my little nugget is there is blowing my mind. I have my first MW appointment on Thursday so really looking forward to that.


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi girls!
Oh banana you've been through a horrible time. Thank goodness they've recommended bed rest! Tell those cheeky girls to stay in there for a bit longer! 

I'm doing ok but had a bad night last night. I'm feeling so angry about everything but just broke down and couldn't stop crying. I just want it back and I don't want to hurt anymore. 
It's not helping that I've been working all hours to prepare for the inspection at my school. It starts tomorrow and goes through to Friday!! So tired!! 

Sorry I'm not doing individual messages but hope you're all ok!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana- so nice to hear from you! That's terrible what's going on though. I hope those little girlies can hang tight just a while longer! But good thing you get to go home, that always seems to make things a little better being in the comfort of your own home. We have about everything. My work threw a surprise baby shower for me on Thursday and I got a decent gift card that we put towards our travel system and so that has been ordered and is on it's way! Really we just need a monitor and a pump. I want to wait to get the pump until after baby is born though to make sure that I am going to be able to breast feed. Not far after baby comes, but just soon enough after to make sure that it's something I am going to be able to do it! Other then that, minus a few select things that it wouldn't hurt if we don't have them when baby comes, we really have everything. Of course I want more clothes haha, but that will come with time! I have washed all his clothes, and they're put away. All the towels and wash cloths as well, and I just have one more load of bedding and then that will all be done! 
I'm feeling good for the most part. I had a breakdown the other day because my ankles have been so swollen and they hurt terribly. Other then that, I've been getting along pretty well! 

Aw mini, I am so sorry. I can't even imagine the pain you're feeling :hugs: times a million. 

Glad to hear from those of you that have posted- glad to know you're doing well.
And hope those of you we haven't heard from recently are doing alright as well :flower:


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi ladies, I'm a rubbish BnB friend I've been MIA for a bit! Hope you're all ok  xx


----------



## annaki

Any ladies know when a sweep is offered in the UK?

Just looked at my plan of care in my Mat notes and I will see my MW next week (38 wk apt) and then only only more apt at 40/41 week. I read somewhere it won't be offered until after due date. Is this right? Or could I possibly have it at my 40 wk apt (when il actually be 39+4 days). Hopefully I won't need it but all this Mat leave time is giving me way too much time to think! Haha.

My lovely friends threw me a Suprise Baby Shower on Sunday. It was lovely! Got tonnes of goodies. Don't think il need to buy anything for a while.

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Miniegg27

Happy 7 weeks CC!!! How you feeling? X


----------



## chickenchaser

Cake Hi there I have been wondering where you have been. Hope you are doing OK honey.

Annaki - Sorry honey I can't help I have no idea. I have been think of when to stop work and was thinking of 38 weeks but taking 2 weeks leave before that what do you think?

Mini - Thank you honey, I'm doing fine a little sick but I refuse to complain I will take it all. How are do doing honey? Sending you loads of hugs XXX :hugs:

To all of you that are about to POP good luck and keep us all posted. I'm relying on you all to be my best friends guide to pregnancy :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm doing good thanks CC, in the TWW so we'll see if I get a nice little Xmas present hehe xx


----------



## chickenchaser

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you, what do you think your chances are?


----------



## Miniegg27

I'm doing ok this week apart from a bit of a breakdown on Monday night! My school have an inspection at the moment so have been working ridiculous hours. Absolutly knackered! I've been testing my ovulation and I got a positive yday and today! At least I know my bodies getting back on track. X


----------



## J04NN4

Annaki - So glad your little monkey seems to be the right way up now! My MW thought Felix was breech multiple times but he just had a particularly bony bum :haha: I even got sent for a scan to check it out at 39+5 and all was well. As for the sweep, they're not allowed to offer them before 40 weeks, and some districts not before 41 :nope: I got one at 39+5 after I complained about being summoned to the hospital/consultant's office (80 miles away) for no more than a blood pressure check :haha: I had to ask for it though and sit around for ages waiting for a consultant to OK it, and it was only because she happened to be in the next room and could preform it herself that I got approved. I went into labour 10 hours later :haha: I would definitely not have been given one here until 40+1 though. 

Mojo - I can't believe you're in the third trimester already! And yay for finishing work, how exciting :happydance:

Sooz - Yes Felix and Daddy got me the gift of not having to look after Felix all day! I had a lovely long lie in, a bath, and watched some films whilst OH did all the feeding and changing and I got all the cuddles :haha: How did your baby shower go? Any news on that little lady's position? As I said above Felix was suspected to have changed position multiple times, to the point of being sent for a presentation scan two days before my due date! Needless to say I crapped myself but everything was OK. FX yours is too :hugs:

Banana - How are you doing? Hope your little ladies are still tucked up nice and safe inside. My auntie was induced with twins at 34 weeks (they wanted to do it at 33 but she wanted to attend my wedding instead :haha:) and they arrived absolutely fine. They were little and spent a week or so in special care but they were never in any danger or anything. 

CC - good luck at your appointment today! You'll have to let us know how it goes!

Mini - Good to hear you're ovulating again! Does this mean you're back on the TTC bandwagon or are you just keeping track of things for when you do? Sorry to hear things are so stressful at work, that's all you need when you've had such a tough time, you poor thing. You're being so strong :hugs:

Cake - good luck to you! What a lovely little Christmas present that would be. I found out I was expecting on April 10th and he arrived on Dec 15th so you'd be looking at a similar timescale!

I'm doing well, Felix is bigger and more lively than ever and is so smiley and starting to giggle. It's so cute. We had another rough time with his jabs the other day but all is well apart from that. The infant Gaviscon seems to be really helping his silent reflux and has literally changed our lives! I don't think I could have coped if things had carried on the way they were. I'm going to take him swimming for the first time next week which I'm really excited about and his other Nanna (my MIL) is coming up to meet him for the first time over Easter weekend. A couple of friends are coming up too and then my dad's parents - Felix's great grandparents! I can't wait and neither can they.

Now just to add to my epic post I have finally found time to put together my list of newborn tips which I have attached in a spoiler below. I hope some of you find something helpful in amongst them :hugs:


Spoiler
*Arrange clothes in size order before baby is born*
Not just 'Newborn', '0-3' etc. Look at each individual label and arrange by size. For example Tesco's 'newborn' only goes up to 7.5lb and its '0-3' up to 12lb, whereas Mothercare's newborn goes up to 11lb and 0-3 up to 14.5lb. I have wasted a lot of clothes by not sorting them properly and assuming all newborn is the same, and Felix has grown out of them before even wearing them once :( Also be prepared to continue doing this sorting every week or two as your baby grows. And don't save the best outfits for special occasions as they grow so quickly they'll end up not wearing them at all!

*It's always wind*
My Dad told me this before Felix was born but I didn't realise quite how true it is. If they're full and are still complaining, it's probably wind. If they're fussing at the bottle/breast, acting like they're still hungry but won't eat, it's probably wind. If they're OK on your lap and whinge when you lie them down, it's probably wind. If they're clean, dry, warm, fed and generally should be perfectly fine but they're not, it's probably wind. You get the picture. 

*Baby boys pee everywhere*
Be prepared from that first change! They will wee in places you never thought possible. Felix filled his own ear with wee once and we had to tip him up to pour it out :sick: have a muslin handy to dump on top of them and always point their willy down when you change their nappy otherwise when they wee it will shoot out of the top/back/side of their nappy and they will end up with damp patches in the weirdest places and often manage to miss the nappy entirely :dohh:

*Moistness indicator on Pampers*
Not to be a brand snob or anything but I found these invaluable, particularly in the early days. The midwives are seemingly obsessed with how often your newborn is peeing and in the early days when they pee such small quantities and well, you just don't particularly know them and their habits and what to look for, the wetness indicator thingy saves a lot of stress (by all means use a different brand but as far as I know Pampers are the only ones that have this at the moment).

*Wait 5 minutes after you hear them poop!*
I have been pooped on SO MANY times after being a little too eager to change Felix's nappy when it turns out he wasn't quite done. Give them a minute after pooping to maximise the chances of you remaining poo-free.

*Don't worry about routine*
Your life will be absolute and total chaos for at least the first month, probably two. Don't worry about it. I stressed so much about getting Felix to have a proper bedtime etc etc when he just wasn't ready and neither was I. Until he was just over two months old he was always with us, he'd just sleep in his chair downstairs until we went to bed and then we'd take him up with us. A routine will come naturally eventually. We now do bedtime (a story, a bit of a play, baby massage, a feed) between 7 and 8 and he is asleep by 8 every single night, and has been for a good few weeks now. We had absolutely no routine for ages and he's still taken to it so well so please don't worry about this. 

*Baby>sleep>food>shower>housework*
This one is simple. No matter how much you want to keep the house clean and whatever you will fall into this order of priorities within a week or so as your tiredness takes over. Give in from day one and you will feel so much better! Also stock up on dry shampoo/body wash wipe thingies to make you feel a bit more human when you haven't had chance for a proper wash.

*Remember how important your own physical and mental health is*
Obviously baby's basic needs come first but remember that if you're physically and mentally exhausted baby won't be getting you at your best either. I can't emphasise how important this one is. I tortured myself to the brink of post natal depression with the whole breastfeeding thing and whilst I am proud of myself for persevering for so long, I do regret it in many ways. They were Felix's first precious few weeks and I spent them in utter misery, and I can never get that back. When it comes to #2 I will give it a fair go but also be happy to give up much sooner. Try your best to take yourself outside of that very intense experience of having a brand new baby and look at the bigger picture. I would rather have had a baby on formula and enjoyed those first weeks more. But at the same time hindsight is always 20:20 and you can only do your best. As long as you and your baby are healthy and happy you are doing amazingly and try not to feel bad about any of your decisions. 

*Don't panic about sex*
It will be OK! I tore quite badly (oh yeah, and it turns out when the midwife is stitching you up and you ask how bad it is they lie to you! My notes and my own poking and prodding about down there said I'd torn a lot worse/had a lot more stitches than she told me I had at the time) and had sex 5 weeks later. It was quite uncomfortable but a few times after that it was absolutely fine and now I can't tell any difference apart from (TMI) still being a little bit dry due to the hormonal changes. My OH says it doesn't feel any different either so I just hope he's telling the truth :haha:

*Don't clear out your maternity stuff just yet*
I am STILL in my maternity clothes :cry: Also if you have any under-bump trousers or PJ bottoms keep them in case you end up with a C-Section. At the moment I don't even bother putting my clothes away as my shape is still changing daily. I just have piles of clothes all round the house which I try on and update every week or so :haha: It seems to be working for me but then I'm a lazy git and hate hate hate putting clothes away. 

*Don't be surprised if you feel very broody very soon*
If your birth went as planned, you may well be excited to do it all again as it was amazing. If it didn't go as you'd hoped, you will probably feel you can't wait to do it all again 'properly'. I am broodier now than I ever was when WTT and am seriously having to rein it in. I suggest getting a type of contraception that you have to go to the doctor to have removed :haha: I have the implant now and wouldn't trust myself/us to be using something self-administered!

*And finally, my #1 top tip - enjoy it!*
There will be moments where it feels like hell on earth. There will be moments where you think 'what the hell was I thinking?' and think you're not cut out to be a mother. You will get through it and this is totally normal. But enjoy those cuddles, take lots of pictures and make the most of them being so tiny. You will never ever experience the first few weeks of being a first time parent ever again and it is incredible. When you look back you will remember this time with joy. Even now only 3 months on it is like I have forgotten the absolute chaos of the first month or two and I can't picture our lives without him like he is now. Those desperate tearful nights when you don't know why they're crying and you just want to sleep will be forgotten or at least will pale into insignificance, very soon, I promise. Before you know it they will be smiling, giggling, crawling, walking... in those first weeks when everyone tells you it goes so fast and you're just hoping to get through the day so you can go back to sleep you won't believe them, but it's so true. Every day brings its challenges and rewards but you will still miss each stage that has passed so treasure it.

I am so jealous of you ladies embarking on the adventure of a lifetime. I can't tell you how much I would love to go back and do it all again but of course I'm so happy to be where we are now. I know I'm no expert having just got a 3 month old myself but if there's anything at all I can do or any questions I can answer I'll try my best. I felt terribly lonely in the beginning, don't know what I'd have done without this place and I'd love to be able to help someone else out the way others have helped me :cloud9:


----------



## Jaynie82

Jo, just wanted to say your tips are AMAZING!! :happydance: Sounds like you and Felix have settled into life!
I love reading your posts as they are so informative of what is going to come!

AFM we had our scan at 13 weeks yesterday. I'd had some icecream a few hours before and bubs was wriggling about all over the place, walking on the spot, waving and sucking its thumb! They even moved me forward 2 days.

We've now started to tell people and its been so nice. Was great to have a secret but i think you do get to the point when you want to start telling. At least my team know and since i work in the baby department i'm in good hands!

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks CC, I'm 3DPO and we DtD on O day so I'm hoping ha!

I know Jo, I worked out that 'IF' we conceived my EDD would be 9/12/13 but if i went over it could be up to the 23rd x


----------



## chickenchaser

Cake would be nice to be a couple of days over and by 11/12/13.


----------



## CakeCottage

That's be well cool!! X


----------



## Miniegg27

Happy 11 weeks snuffles! How you feeling?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Jo- oh my gosh I loved your tips! They're all so amazing and I'm so glad that you posted them!! It's so nice to hear that you guys are doing good!!

Mini- aw dear- I am so sorry things are stressful right now :hugs:

Cake- My fingers are crossed for you- Christmas baby would be so exciting!

Jaynie- I was so excited when we finally started telling people as keeping that huge secret was getting difficult haha.

CC- I'll definitely be here to give any advise I can! 

AFM- will be spending the weekend getting ready for baby. I've been in crazy nesting mode this week... probably driving dh nuts as it's driving me nuts! :haha:
We had another birthing class last night, it was very interesting learning about contractions and the different types of pain relief! 
Hope you ladies we haven't heard from lately are doing well! And sorry if I missed anyone, I'm tired as I haven't been sleeping well this week.


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi ladies appointment went well. They have put me under consultant care because of a couple of problems and my age but this could change, so I'm not worried. Scan booked for the 26th of April, I can't wait. Then will tell family and friends.
I just wanted to wish all those who's babies are due in the next couple of weeks good luck. I'm off on a business trip with DH tomorrow for 2 weeks. We thought this might be the last chance we get for a hot holiday, so I'm tagging along. I hope i don't miss much but i guess it is unfair to ask you to hang onto those babies until i get back, except you Banana who needs to hang onto those girls for as long as possible.
For the TTC ladies i will keep everything crossed for you.

Take care all and talk soon. I'm off to top up my vitamin D.......


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

cc- have a wonderful time on your trip!! 

Kismet- I already commented in your journal but I'm still in shock!


----------



## J04NN4

Jaynie - yay for sharing the news! It's so exciting. And it's great to be moved forward isn't it, I was moved 5 days forward at my 12 week scan and felt like I'd gained all that time for free :haha:

Cake - FX for a little Christmas pudding!

Luvbug - Ooh birthing classes - they make it all very real don't they?! Not long now!

CC - SO glad to hear your appointment went well and I'm really glad you're not letting the 'consultant care' badge worry you. I was too and all it meant was a couple of extra check ups at the hospital rather than my GP/Midwife. It made absolutely no practical difference whatsoever. Have a fab holiday!

Kismet - I have commented on your journal but wow I still can't believe you got hit by a car :wacko:

AFM - Took Felix swimming for the first time today and he seemed to enjoy it. Well he didn't hate it at least! It was lovely and I even bumped into my old midwife at the pool so it was nice to see her and for her to see Felix.


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks Mini.

Well I feel like absolute poo lol yay me. My tummy is upset all the time and I vomit more, and I won't even begin to say how much I sleep now:sleep:


----------



## chickenchaser

Snuffles that great, If that makes sense.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## mojo86

Kismet thats great!!! Im so pleased for you and glad your feeling so positive!! I had the HSG last year and the cycle monitoring which for me was bascially bloods, urine samples and scans but I found it really helped me. If you have any questions about the HSG or anything please just ask away but please dont listen to the horror stories - most of them are exaggerated im sure! I will need to start having a peek at some of these journals as I seem to be missing a lot lol xx :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Any baby news yet anyone :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

chickenchaser said:


> Any baby news yet anyone :hugs:

Good question! :D


----------



## annaki

No baby news from me!

Just hit 38 weeks today. Had some period like pain on/off and been told on last MW apt on Weds that baby def not breech and in a very good position. I feel he has dropped a little but bump still quite high up!

I have noticed a stretch mark! WAAAAHHH! It is only tiny but I'm sure they'll be more :-(

Was sent up to ADU too as had some oedema and BP borderline :-( All was well though! Hoping he comes soon! I'm so ready! Xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

no baby news from me either! I'm officially 37 weeks- full term!! This baby boy can come any day now! I hope he'll wait another week- dh has a full work schedule this coming week and my mom has some huge inventory that she won't be able to leave until that weekend. SO, come next weekend, he can really come anytime lol. I keep getting told I have dropped a little more.

Annaki- I have a few stretch marks too :dohh:
I have a couple on the bottom of my belly- they have been coming on for a couple weeks now, but they're not even half an inch long. SO hopefully this baby comes before they get any bigger!

His room is almost completely done!


----------



## annaki

Yay about the room being done Luvbug!

I have spent about £100 on Mama Mio products - I want my money back! Waaaah! DH says he can't see any. Funny thing is, they are right at the bottom too where it is less stretched!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

You know annaki- my dh says he can't see them either- but I think he's making that up lol because they are for sure there. Maybe they're just trying to make us feel better :winkwink:


----------



## chickenchaser

We need nursery pics ladies please XXX


----------



## Snuffles

I got my blood drawn and that's pretty much all my excitement lol.


----------



## chickenchaser

Do you get a 12 week scan snuffles?


----------



## Snuffles

My next appointment isn't until I'm 13+4 and I'm hoping they'll give me another scan.


----------



## chickenchaser

Hope so will be nice to see little one getting bigger. Do you have a nickname for LO yet?


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm still cooking our Lil' girl! Had loads of Braxtons and yesterday had loads of them in a row for a couple of hours but it tailed off. I've had some period cramps at times too but my bump is still v high and her head isn't in my pelvis yet. The mw said she's def not breech so isn't sending me for a scan. 3 days of work next week and then I'm done =) feeling really scared about labour and parenthood though. You girls sound like you're doing fab at all your various stages! I wonder who'll be the first to pop! Stay positive chicks! Happy Easter to all of you trying to hatch an egg or cooking an egg!


----------



## annaki

Sooz...brilliant news on baby not being breech! I'm same with bump being high. Been sat on my ball hoping to open my pelvis up a bit.

Had some cramping last night to lower abdo. Got cold too! Grr.

I think I'm in a bit of denial about labour. It doesn't seem real that we'll have our. Baby this month...argh!!!

Hope your all well. Can't wait for these babies to start arriving!


----------



## BabyBean14

Sooz: What a relief that your baby isn't breech! :hugs:

I think we should have an informal pool about who is going to have their baby when. :D

CC: How is pregnancy treating you at the moment? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

sooz- so glad she's not breech!

Annaki- I think I'm in denial too. I can't even believe that we'll have our little guy soon- it's crazy to think about! 

Our nursery is almost done! I will upload pictures this weekend or once it's completely done!


----------



## Miniegg27

Hey you lovely scardicats!!! Just thought I'd keep you up to date with what's going on as you girls have been great support!! It's been 6 weeks since my D&C, no sign of AF so I tested this morning......................:bfp:
:happydance:
:happydance:
I'm very nervous but over the moon! We're just going to take one day at a time.


----------



## J04NN4

Yay mini this is such fabulous news! Congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

Hope you're all doing well, especially those of you about to pop! Banana, how are you doing? Still in one piece?


----------



## Miniegg27

Thanks Jo. I'm hoping this little bean stays with me.


----------



## BabyBean14

Mini: :shock: Wow!! That's amazing! Congrats! H&H 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

CC: my sister has nicknamed LO peanut lol.

Mini: congratulations sweetie :)


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhhh Mini, congratulations! :hugs:

Well girls, I have some rather big news - I'm a mummy! Esmé and Eva were born on Monday 1st April - April Fool's Day, typical! I had developed awful swelling over the week before, but everyone was being very dismissive of it, then Sunday I just didn't feel right at all and had also started having regular and painful cramps and decided to go in and make them have a look at me. Good job I did, as it turned out I had developed quite serious pre-eclampsia and the girls' heart rates were all over the place. I was a real mess (the highlight being when I vomited all over myself as they wouldn't let me move due to trying to trace the girls' heart rates!), and the doctor decided they needed to come out ASAP. So we had a c-section early the next morning once they had made sure they had two intensive care NICU beds available, and our beautiful girls were born on the Monday morning! Esmé came out breathing fairly independently, but Eva needed ventilating for a while. Both are now breathing air though, and are doing well. They will need at least 5 weeks in the NICU, but the main focus is just letting them develop and put on weight. Esmé had an issue with something called sticky blood and was quite poorly for a few days, but she had a procedure last night and seems to be picking up a bit now which is good. It's all been very strange, and I'm still coming to terms with the fact that these little creatures are mine. I'm so glad they're safe and sound now though! For now I've become a milk machine, trying desperately to express whatever tiny amount of milk my body can produce - which is not much at the moment! It's slowly improving though, so just trying to persevere! I'll add some photos today or tomorrow, and will do my best to keep you up-to-date!

Lots of love to everyone :hugs: xxx


----------



## Trying2012

Awwwwww Banana!!!! Youre a mummy :) :) I am so pleased for you and what beautiful names!! I'm glad the girls are doing well now, sending lots of thoughts and prayers that they keep getting stronger and are out of nicu soon. Well done Mrs! Can't wait to see a photo of them :)


----------



## Trying2012

Miniegg27 said:


> Hey you lovely scardicats!!! Just thought I'd keep you up to date with what's going on as you girls have been great support!! It's been 6 weeks since my D&C, no sign of AF so I tested this morning......................:bfp:
> :happydance:
> :happydance:
> I'm very nervous but over the moon! We're just going to take one day at a time.

Wow!! Big big congratulations xx


----------



## J04NN4

Oh wow huge congratulations Banana! You know I had a feeling those little ladies had arrived, that's why I asked after you in my last post! What beautiful names. How much did they weigh? Sounds like you have a pretty crazy journey ahead of you but it sounds like they're little fighters. Try not to worry about the milk - my hefty 8 pounder had 6ml at his first feed and it was enough! It's shocking how little they need at first. By the end of that week though I was pumping nearly 100ml a time. Keep it up, you'll be fine, if you stick at it chances are your supply will increase hugely. How far away is the hospital the girls are in? How are you feeling after your section?


----------



## Miniegg27

Ahhhh congratulations banana!!!!! I wondered if they'd come as you've been quiet on the forum!!!! Can't wait to see piccys!!!! So glad they're doing well and got here safetly. How are you feeling? Sending lots of strength to them both so they come out of nicu soon!!!


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww big congrats to mini on the BFP and another big congrats on your baby girls banana


----------



## annaki

Wow ladies!!!!

Mini...Massive Congratulations! Here's to a healthy and happy 9 month! Xxx

Banana...Also Massive Congratulations! Beautiful names! Sound like you had quite a hard time of it but here's to them getting stronger each day  xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

holy moly! such good news to come on to this morning!!!

Congratulations Banana on your wonderful little girls! Those names are beautiful- can't wait to see pictures! Sounds like they are little fighters!

Mini- Huge congratulations to you too! I hope this little one sticks!!! 

AFM- dr apt today, I'll update after it!


----------



## Jaynie82

Congrats banana! How exciting to have them arrive. Lovely names


----------



## BabyBean14

Banana: Congratulations, you!!! :hugs: :dance: :bunny: :twingirls: :hugs:

I'm happy to hear that they're progressing well. :hugs: How are you doing? Are you feeling okay after the c-section? I hope the hospital is close by, so you don't have to travel far while recovering. Be well, and I look forward to seeing pics! :hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

Yay Banana I'm so happy for you and your little girls :D


----------



## chickenchaser

Banana and mini Congratulations I am really pleased for you both. I will right more I promise. I'm still in Malaysia and sorry to say we lost our little one yesterday at 9 weeks 2 days. I'm just waiting now to get home but it will be late sunday before we arrive back in the UK. Love to you all XXX


----------



## BabyBean14

chickenchaser said:


> Banana and mini Congratulations I am really pleased for you both. I will right more I promise. I'm still in Malaysia and sorry to say we lost our little one yesterday at 9 weeks 2 days. I'm just waiting now to get home but it will be late sunday before we arrive back in the UK. Love to you all XXX

Oh shXt! :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: 

I was getting a little worried when I didn't see you around for a bit. I'm so sorry this happened, and so far away from home, too! I hope you're doing okay -- at least as okay as you can be. How is DH coping? Please PM me if there's anything I can do. :hugs: Sending big hugs and comforting, healing vibes. Take care of yourself, CC! :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

CC I'm so sorry honey. I know all too well how you must be feeling at the moment. Have a safe journey home and let us know when you're back. I know there's nothing we can say to make any of this better but we're all here for you. Make sure DH doesn't leave you on your own, you'll need him more now than ever before. 
I know its early but this will happen again for you. Don't give up! Big hugs and thinking of you lots. 
xxx


----------



## J04NN4

Oh no :cry: God CC I'm so sorry. And to happen so far from home too! I hope you've had easy access to medical care and that your journey home is quick and stress free. I know there's nothing I can say to make things any easier but you know we're all here for you :hugs: Look after yourselves sweetheart.


----------



## BabyBean14

I've had a security breech on another site that could potentially link back to me here. I have to go through and delete a lot of my content. Please don't be alarmed! It's not BNB and I'm not leaving. Just cleaning house. One. Post. At. A. Time. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh no cc. That's just terrible news. I wish we were all closer so that we could give you tons of :hugs:

Please take care of yourself and know that we're always here for you whenever you need to talk. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## annaki

So sorry to hear of your news CC. Take care and have a safe journey home xx


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh no CC I'm so sorry hun! I know it's not much to offer but really big hugs to you and DH x


----------



## Trying2012

CC I am so so sorry, sending you so many hugs xx


----------



## BabyBean14

CC: I'm so sorry to bug you about this while you're going through a loss, but would you mind removing me from the first entry? Thanks! :hugs:

Thinking of you and hoping you're doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

So many hugs and best wishes coming your way CC, I'm so sorry this has happened :nope::hugs: I hope you get home safely, and can begin to properly work through things once you're home - it must be so hard being away at a time like this. Lots of love and gentle hugs :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks for all the lovely messages girls :hugs: I'm having trouble attaching a photo, but promise I'll get onto that when I get discharged from hospital (hopefully tomorrow). 

The girls were good weights for their gestation - they were 4lb3 and 4lb4. That stood them in really good stead, as although they have issues due to being so premature their weights aren't disastrous at all. So hopefully the fattening up will go quite quickly! Apparently once they get to a certain point, I can be readmitted to hospital and we all go into something called transitional care, where the girls will be with me on a ward but there are medical staff around to support the girls should they need it, and make sure we're all ready to go home when the time comes. I find that idea really reassuring, as at the moment we are relying so heavily on all the monitoring to let us know that they're ok that I think it would be terrifying to suddenly just have that taken away without any preparation and confidence building.

I'm starting to feel much more mobile today, I have had a lot of issues getting moving after the c-section as the pre-eclampsia left me really poorly and not able to move around as much as they'd ideally like. But my blood pressure is finally starting to come down now, which is good, and they're hoping my kidney function should be much more normal by tomorrow, when I'll be reviewed by the docs. So all of that is making me feel much more normal, which means I can concentrate on getting moving again! I'm still walking like a little old granny at the moment though, and am having to use a wheelchair some of the time as the endless walks down to the NICU are exhausting! 

We're really lucky that the hospital is only a 5 or 10 minute drive from the house, so not bad at all. It'll just be a case of getting into a routine and working out how long I spend there each day once I'm discharged. I think the first few days will be tough, but it should be much better once we get things figured out.

Thanks for the reassurance about expressing, Jo :hugs: I'm now managing to express about 40ml every 3 hours, so not too bad, and it's improving every day. Still not producing anywhere near enough to feed both of them for every feed, but I keep telling myself that every little counts!

We've started being able to do kangaroo care with the girls too, where you have skin to skin cuddles with the baby, which helps them to regulate their temperature and helps me to produce more milk as it kick starts the hormones. That's been so lovely, and yesterday I got to cuddle both at the same time - was so lovely to see them back together where they belong.

Right, I'm off to go and get ready and see the girls as the ward rounds have just finished so I'm free for a few hours! 

Love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Snuffles

I'm sorry sorry CC :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Banana - wow those are great weights! Good for you/them! I just thought I'd give you a few of my ideas about expressing, I'm sure you're doing just fine and sorry if I tread on any toes by offering unsolicited advice, I'm no expert. But much as my OH and my mum were great support I'd never known anyone who'd actually done it so practical tips were few and far between. I know my situation was different with Felix being full term and only one hungry mouth to feed but I hope something in amongst my waffling helps. 

So, spoiler for Banana:


Spoiler
- Firstly, you're doing so well to still be going a week on. It will be grueling but another couple of weeks of pumping every 3-4 hours will likely establish a good supply and then you'll be laughing. Unfortunately you can't start to skip those middle of the night pumpings just yet but soon enough you can skip one and get a reasonable night's sleep. It will be easier once you go home as you can put your feet up, relax and pump in front of the telly. I found it really difficult in the hospital with constant rounds for both me and Felix, menu requests, offers of tea, blood pressure checks, etc etc.
- The midwives may suggest you don't 'overpump' in case you get engorged. I ignored this one completely. Pump as much as you can and if you're lucky enough to get any to spare you can pop it in the freezer. I did have a couple of days of engorgement much further down the line but they were so worth it to have the peace of mind of a little spare milk just in case.
- If your pump has a speed setting, use it. Start off with short, quick sucks and slowly turn the dial up to long, slow sucks, and when you finish reverse the process so you end with the short, quick sucks again. This is designed to mimic a baby and is the most efficient way of getting lots out and boosting your supply. You may have been told this, sorry if so - but a lady on my ward was in your exact situation and the midwife who explained the pumping stuff to her never mentioned it and her supply dried up after about a week. There may well have been other factors but I felt she wasn't given a fair go by not being told that iykwim?
- At first I alternated boobs - I did 3 minutes on each boob, three times. Once things were a bit more established I could just empty each boob in turn but this seemed to help get the last drop out when there wasn't much in there in the early days. Also massage your boobs as you feel/see the flow start to slow down, there'll be more in there. Sometimes I felt like I was practically wringing mine out :haha: But by being totally empty you're telling your body it needs to make more. For the same reason, I'd suggest pumping for a further few minutes after any milk stops coming out as then your body 'thinks' a hungry baby is still chomping away.
- You can't drink enough, just drink, drink, drink. Try your best to get plenty to eat and also anything oaty is meant to help with supply. I had trouble a few weeks in where it started to diminish and after eating two bowls of porridge a day (and maybe lots of hobnobs :haha:) I noticed a definite and almost immediate increase.
- The skin to skin sounds great but when you can't do that, look at a photo of them or take something they've worn home with you you so can cuddle up to it and smell them. It is admittedly a poor substitute but can help to stimulate the same hormones.
- Finally, ignore all this and stop if you need to. Or pump a little bit, as you say anything is better than nothing. You have a lot on your plate and you're doing amazingly to be doing this at all. You're doing those little girls of yours proud :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

Its done kismet :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Goodness. What a week the Scardicats have had. I'm sorry its been such a mix of emotions. 

First of all I have to congratulate you banana for being the ultimate queue skipper(!) and for giving birth to your gorgeous girls. I'm so pleased your journey is going smoothly with NICU. Your wee lassies are in the best hands and are perfectly formed and just in need of a little extra cooking in the unit. I can understand that you must be desperate to get them home and I know you won't fully settle until they do. What an awesome achievement though so remember how much of an awesome job you're doing. The girls are lucky to have a great mum and enjoy every moment.

CC - I can't even put into words how devistated I was to hear your news. I'm do sorry you were so far from home and so sorry there's nothing more we can do here for you. I can't begin to try and understand how you feel but I've been thinking about you. Stay in touch with us here but I hope you've got loads of love and support around you.

Mini egg - congrats and I've got everything crossed for a sticky miniegg for you! I know you'll be v anxious but we're all here for you.

Jo - hope Felix continues to give you snuggles, love and fun - even through the exhaustion. You're so great to have here for advice and it gives us hope that we CAN do it. You are such a good mum.

I really hope all you girls cooking your wee haggis's are getting on ok. I'm waiting for more announcements!

I'm also hoping for more BFPs from those trying to hatch an egg. Keep us posted on your TTC journeys, any appts or just shout if you need advice!

I've started mat leave now and my pains are better! I'm feeling a bit lost at times and I am really scared still about birth and parenthood (in typical Scardicat style). I look at other women doing an awesome job and worry that I'll never be like them. *sigh*


----------



## J04NN4

Sooz - thanks so much for your kind words, your compliment made me well up and I really needed it today. We're all ill and Felix was awake every half an hour all night last night. I was so tired and frustrated that I shouted at him in the early hours of the morning and I've been feeling like a prize shit all day :cry:

Are you enjoying your maternity leave? Got anything planned or just vegging out? Baby will be here before you know it! Do you have any ideas for names?


----------



## NurseSooz

Don't worry Jo - I yelled at and smacked the cat this morning then burst into tears. Not that I expect a baby to randomly attack me but I just couldn't help thinking "oh my god if you're doing that to the cat...". My SIL says you have those moments where you just have to say something angrily and walk away. We're only human and when pushed with exhaustion and frustration we all have our limits. Doesn't mean you love Lil Felix any less - we haven't met you and we know that! 

I'm feeling a bit lost on leave at the moment. I've been so used to working that I'm not sure what to do with myself and I feel so guilty about being off - I know that sounds so stupid. The nursery is done. My husband has tons of boxes in our hallway that only he can move so that's a bit of an obstacle course at the mo. I'm meeting people for cups of tea from tomorrow onwards. I'm really scared of getting depressed though. It's always my ultimate fear as I don't cope with loneliness well. We've got our name picked which I can't wait to share with you once she's born - I just hope she suits it when she makes her appearance!

Big hugs all :hugs:


----------



## annaki

Banana - cant wait to see a Picture of your little ones!

Sooz - I was initially a little bored when I first started Mat leave. I am finally now starting to enjoy it the closer to due date I get.

Had my 39 week apt today (39+4). Baby on the verge of being engaged but BP still up so off for monitoring I went again! Was hooked up to a really smart monitor which told me I had had 2 contractions which I never felt. Not really noticed when I have had BH so was nice to know! BP came down fine after an hour but have to have it rechecked Friday.

Due date is Saturday - So spicy curry Friday and long walk Saturday planned. If that don't work, have a sweep booked at 41 weeks )))


----------



## annaki

It's been very very quiet on here!

Just thought I'd repost this from another board as I think it's a fab offer and I have just bought it myself!

Here it is; 

Apr 7th, 2013 | 14:13 PM
Bun87
Hi ladies,

Thought I'd share this offer with you - was going to hold off on getting a pump for a while, but was a bargain so have just ordered one!

If you sign up to Amazon Family (it's free and they send you loads of offers each week), they give you £10 off your first order of £50 or more. There is also a code at the moment for £25 off the Medela Swing Breastpump, so it comes to £54.99 instead of £89.99. It has fab reviews and you also get 3 months free prime delivery when you sign up to Amazon Family, so free next day delivery for 3 months - just make sure you cancel the prime subscription before the 3 months is up 


I have been eyeing this pump up for ages but couldn't justify the price! It's £129.99 in some stores so £54.99 is a right steal!


----------



## J04NN4

Thanks Sooz :hugs: I found the loneliness in the first weeks quite difficult but then we are so far from family and friends. Will you be having visitors in the first few weeks?

Annaki, great offer! I have the Amazon family thing and have saved a fortune. We have the Prime thing anyway so have kept it for longer than the trial period. Also I see you're 39+5 today - I went into labour at 10pm on 39+5 and gave birth the following day. Hope you're not waiting much longer!


----------



## Banana2012

Hi girls,

Just a quick message as I need to go and express - story of my life at the moment :haha:

Jo, your tips were really useful, and much appreciated :hugs: I'm still persevering with the expressing, and am not too far off producing enough to feed both girls for a whole day now. It's felt like a really slow process, but I finally feel like I'm getting there. 

Sooz and Annaki, not long to go now! 

Big :hugs: Sooz - it is all very scary, but amazing too. I've had definite good and bad days since having the girls, and have definitely had a touch of the baby blues (although it's difficult to know how much of that is down to the special care situation, I guess), but your little one will bring you through it. And we'll always be here to listen if you need it too :hugs:

AFM, the girls are doing really well. They've gained back up to their birth weights now, which is fantastic, and are starting to take small cup feeds. As this is the first time they've ever had to swallow a feed it's amazing progress, and it's so lovely to see them actually drinking rather than being tube fed :cloud9: It also means that we can start trying to establish breastfeeding, so that's brilliant - although a bit scary too!

I'm doing ok too. I had a really rough day yesterday as I had a tummy bug and couldn't see the girls incase it caused problems for them or any of the other babies. It was such a horrible feeling not being able to see them and be there for them. I've had to stay away today too, but have tried to focus all my energy on getting my milk supply up whilst I'm stuck at home, and that's helped to distract me. I can finally see them again tomorrow, and can't wait. 

Still having issues attaching pictures, but will try again once I've expressed...


----------



## Banana2012

Finally managed to attach the pictures! Eva is in the pink stripey hat, Esmé the pale hat. Enjoy!
 



Attached Files:







1365791203_tmp_20130408_194312.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 16









1365791379_tmp_20130411_163012.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Miniegg27

Oh they're so beautiful!! Congratulations again Banana!!


----------



## Jaynie82

Beautiful little ladies! Congratulations again x


----------



## chickenchaser

They are beautiful Banana, Congratulations again. Hold them close you have been very blessed XXX


----------



## Miniegg27

How are you CC? Hope the people around you are looking after you well. If you need a chat you're welcome to message me.


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks mini, I'm in one piece, but feel like there is a bit missing. I still get the odd pain now and again but its OK, the physical pain I can cope with. Having good days and bad days but taking each day as it comes, but still very emotional at times. I received a parcel in the post today which was a beautiful silver bangle with an angel on it and engraved with 'Happiness comes to those who smile'. I have no idea who has sent it and no one will admit it was them. But whoever sent it, I'm truly grateful. It has been a week today and we are just waiting for it to get dark as we have got a sky lantern to let off. It will be just the 2 of us but we wanted to mark it . Thank you for asking, I guess once you have been there you know. Take Care honey and look after that new little bean of yours XXX


----------



## Banana2012

Oh CC, that's such a beautiful way to mark today and help yourself grieve :hugs: :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry you're going through this lovely lady, and I so wish it could be different for you. Lots and lots of hugs and best wishes xxxxxx


----------



## J04NN4

Wow Banana they are so beautiful. They look very sturdy and strong, I must admit I imagined them looking much more frail. Fab news about starting breastfeeding soon, and their weights, you must be so chuffed.

CC that is a lovely way of commemorating your little bean. Have you seen any doctors or midwives or anything or is the physical side of things under control? And have you told any family or friends IRL what you've been going through? What a beautiful present for someone to send you, the anonymity somehow makes it even more special. I'm so glad you have people looking out for you at this horrible time :hugs: I will be thinking of you and DH tonight, I hope it brings you some comfort. Lots of love to you both xxxx


----------



## Miniegg27

That's exactly what you have to do CC just take one day at a time. I would find I'd have up and down days and there isn't a minute of any day that goes past where you don't think about what you've lost. As long as you have a good support system around you. That's a lovely idea about the lantern. I'm going to get a tattoo to remember bubs but will wait a while yet. I want to make sure its just right. When you and OH are ready try again. It'll happen again! I'm on a few groups here that have been really supportive. I can give you the names if you want them. Sometimes it's easier talking to ppl that are going through it at the same time.


----------



## Banana2012

They've changed so much in the 11 days they've been alive, Jo - they looked so frail and poorly at the beginning, and are just totally different babies now (you really would never match up their first photos with photos of them now!). It's lovely to see such visible progress, it makes me feel so proud of them.


----------



## Trying2012

Banana they are totally gorgeous!! Beautiful little girls :) 

CC no words but so many thoughts and :hugs:


----------



## annaki

Aww Banana they are lovely!

Well today is supposed to be the day we meet our little boy! (ticker wrong by one day!). No signs! Just been on a 2 hour walk and had a curry last night but he seems comfortable In there.  I'm so scared! Argh! Haha.


----------



## chickenchaser

Don't be scared annaki, He will be totally worth it X


----------



## Snuffles

Oh Banana they're so teeny and precious :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

banana- they're so beautiful! 

CC- that really sounds beautiful how you're going to remember your little one! 

Annaki, sooz- we're all so close! How are you two feeling?!

Snuffles and Mini- how are you feeling?

AFM- went to the doctor yesterday and there is no action going on down there, no dilation, thinning out he hasn't even dropped lol. I was a little bummed to find out, but I still have a week until my DD. Hopefully something changes and he decides he's ready to come out! I've been sitting on the exercise ball off and on today and plan to each day, it's supposed to help with dilating and such. 

If I forgot anyone I'm terribly sorry, a little tired at the moment!


----------



## annaki

Random Q Jo...Have you sent a photo into Sunday Brunch on Channel 4? They have just shown a photo of a Jo, John and their son Felix and not sure if it was you (can't find the photos in this thread of you that you have uploaded!).


----------



## J04NN4

Annaki - haha yeah that was me! We're so excited it got shown :haha: Also it's totally natural to be scared, I don't think anyone isn't at your stage. You'll do just fine :hugs:

Banana - I'm so glad they're doing so well. As I've mentioned before I have twin cousins, they were born a week or two later than your girls but were a bit smaller and they're doing absolutely fine. They're 3 in June and haven't had any problems whatsoever.

CC - How did your lantern release go? I hope the weather was kind to you.

Luvbug - I lived on my birthing ball for the last few weeks of my pregnancy :haha: It helps relieve aches and pains in your hips if nothing else. 

I hope those of you due any day now (or yesterday :haha:) aren't waiting too much longer! I remember the last couple of weeks of my pregnancy like it was yesterday, i don't envy you at all but your babies will be here in no time.


----------



## annaki

How odd is that? Small world in the UK or what? Haha. It's quite an unusual name Felix so I thought it could quite possibly be you! Haha. Ps good picture" going to have to recreate that one x


----------



## chickenchaser

I think we need to see a copy of that picture Jo.

Feeling a bit better today, the lanterns went really well the weather was lovely and we have photos of them going to keep. I'm not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow. Apart from the fact that I still get really tired and still get the odd pain. I'm dreading the pity looks.

Will be thinking of you ladies ready to pop this week XXX


----------



## J04NN4

Good luck tomorrow CC, I can totally see why you're dreading it :hugs: I hope it goes quickly and uneventfully!

This is the photo that was on Sunday Brunch:

Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=559051&stc=1&d=1359641970

For you non-Brit ladies, Sunday Brunch is a magazine type show with cooking, other food related items, interviews, music, that sort of thing. It is on (as the name implies) mid morning every Sunday for a couple of hours and every week they have a theme for viewers to send in their photographs. This week it was crying or smiling children :haha: They show a few from the ones they've been sent in and ours got shown this week!


----------



## Miniegg27

Love that photo!! I usually watch Sunday brunch but couldn't this weekend.

CC you must be feeling a huge mix of emotions about going back to work tomorrow but once you've got tomorrow out the way you'll feel stronger. If you need to cry do it don't hold it in. I'm sure your work friends will be very supportive. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## chickenchaser

Jo Thank is so funny, I love it XXX I showed it to DH and he wants to know who upset who.


----------



## J04NN4

I think Felix upset us :haha: We had a friend visiting who is dead into photography, he had brought all sorts of kit to take a wholesome family portrait and Felix wouldn't stop crying every time we tried to take it. We thought we could either get stressed about it or go with it :haha:


----------



## Banana2012

Hello girls :hugs: I wonder if anyone else has popped yet?! I hope the wait isn't too frustrating for those of you who haven't! 

CC, I hope going back to work went as well as it could :hugs:

Jo, I love that picture!

Things are still going well with the girls, they're gaining weight and everything's going fairly smoothly for them. I had a rough week as I had a funny tummy and couldn't risk going in to see them, so missed out on 5 days of their little lives :nope: I found it so hard, particularly as I'd already missed out on 2 days at the beginning when I was too poorly to be moved from the high dependency unit . I felt almost angry that all the nurses were getting to see them and telling me how lovely they were, yet the one person who really should be with them all the time couldn't be :nope: I know it was for the best though, just so frustrating! I feel much better for seeing them yesterday, so hopefully things will get better from now on. 

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Oh Banana that sounds awful! I'm glad you're feeling better and hope you've got to spend lots of time with those girlies. I think your feelings towards the nurses are totally understandable, I felt resentful of the nurses cup feeding Felix at first when I couldn't feed him myself and I was in nowhere near the sort of situation you are in. They'll be all yours before you know it though :hugs:

It's all very quiet around here. I hope that's because there's some little babies arriving!

CC, how are you doing?

All you ladies baking beans, I hope you're doing really well. Any milestones coming up any time soon? Scans/new trimesters etc?

AFM - Felix is meeting his great grandparents this afternoon! They are on their way from the airport right now. I'm so excited and so are they. We're all doing well and Felix is getting so big. He can reach out for toys and put stuff in his mouth now, as well as rolling over and bearing his weight on his legs. We're in the middle of the four month sleep regression due to all this mental development so we're knackered but happy!


----------



## Snuffles

Yay for Felix getting to meet his great grandparents :)

AFM: I'm 15 weeks today and yesterday I bought a gender neutral outfit for LO. Got it for $2 :D


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies! Not been on this thread in a while so im pretty behind. Just trying to catch up.

CC - im a bit late but im so sorry to hear your sad news! Big :hug: x

Mini  congratulations hun! I really hope this is a sticky bean for you and hope you are keeping well??

Banana  massive congrats to you hun! Your girls are sooo beautiful and im glad they are doing so well in NICU you will have them home in no time! Looking forward to seeing more pics of them as they grow!

Jo  cant believe Felix is 4 months old already!! Hope he enjoys meeting his great grandparents!! Loved the photo of you all crying LOL! 

Snuffles  are you going to find out if your having a boy or a girl or are you keeping it a surprise?

Hope all the rest of you ladies are doing well and those of you due this week are feeling ok! Best of luck when the time comes! Looking forward to hearing all these birth stories!!

AFM: we had our 3D scan last week it was amazing I couldnt believe how clear the photos were. I feel like its a bit more real now though I keep looking at the photos and thinking he cant possibly be mine lol!


----------



## Miniegg27

Thanks Mojo! Your 3d scan sounds amazing, wld love to see a picture!!!! I'm all good at the moment! Went to my dr this week and asked her a million questions as I'm feeling so anxious. I know I need to try and relax but everything is freaking me out. She's going to book me in for a dating scan as we're not sure about my dates. Just gotta take one day at a time. 

CC how did work go this week? Hope you're ok?

Snuffles I can't believe you're 15 weeks! How u feeling? 

Jo I bet felix's great grandparents were so excited to see little Felix!

Banana how are those gorgeous girls doing?

Scardicats due soon good luck!!!! You've been awfully quiet!!

If I've missed anyone I'm sorry hope you're all well!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Mini, Work was Ok thanks, nice to be back really. It is only natural to be anxious, was your Dr helpful?


----------



## Miniegg27

Oh good I'm glad you're feeling ok about work. That's how I felt. Being back was a welcome distraction! 

My dr was sort of helpful but was being very careful about what she was saying. She didn't tend to completely answer my questions but tried to reassure me. I haven't heard anything from them yet about a scan date. Hope I'm not waiting too long as just need to know everything is ok.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

cc- so glad to hear that work went well- I'm sure that's a relief! 

Mojo- so nice to hear from you- those 3d ultrasounds are pretty awesome huh! I loved seeing our little guy! 

banana, snuffles and Mini- hope you're doing well! 

Jo- so exciting for felix to meet his great grandparents and I hope you guys are having a lovely time! 

I hope everyone is doing well. And to the ladies that are due around now- I hope things go smoothly for all of us! 

AFM...I've had an interesting week to say the least. I went to the doctor on Tuesday as I had been having weird symptoms in my face. Long story short I have Bells Palsy so I have very little control over my left side of my face. I guess it's pretty common in pregnant women and it should go away shortly after I have him ( given it's pregnancy induced ). It's frustrating and has definitely made me miserable. 
My mom surprised me and is here now, waiting for this little boy to arrive. Dh and my mom have had me up and walking a ton and are spoiling me rotten haha. I lost my mucas plug last night/ this morning ( sorry if TMI ). I had a dr apt Yesterday and have a scheduled induction for the 26th if baby doesn't choose to arrive sooner.


----------



## annaki

Hello all! I have now been cooking our Baby Boy for 41 weeks. Feeling very fed up! Just can't wait to meet him. Had a sweep today and it failed as my cervix wasn't reachable. I have been tears all afternoon (stupid hormones!). I will be induced on the 25th if no sign of Baby before then. I am determined to try everything so I do t have to be induced! Walking, sex, curries, stairs,one apple juice etc I am doing the lot!

Nice to hear from you all...will reply later as just off for lunchxx


----------



## Snuffles

Mojo- I'll definitely be finding out the gender!

Mini- I'm feeling okay. My stomach feels weird everyday but I've gotten used to it.

Luvbug- Hoping your little boy comes soon

Annaki- I also hope your little boy makes an appearance soon.


----------



## Trying2012

Just popping by to send you all love and :hugs: hope those who are waiting to pop don't have too much longer and those of you who haven't been on in a while are doing okay.

I lurk on this thread everyday so do keep up with you all, we are still struggling on so I'm not joining you all here just yet xx


----------



## chickenchaser

It sounds like next week is going to be a good week with possible 2 inductions, I hope you guys get on OK.

Snuffles are you a bit more relaxed now. It must be better now your past your last loss date.

Trying, sending you the biggest hugs a can, I can totally understand how you are feeling. Please remind me have you had any testing/spoken to your GP? I'm here if you want to talk. XXX


----------



## Trying2012

chickenchaser said:


> Trying, sending you the biggest hugs a can, I can totally understand how you are feeling. Please remind me have you had any testing/spoken to your GP? I'm here if you want to talk. XXX

Thanks loads and straight back at you :hugs::hugs: I have had AMH bloods done & a Transvaginal ultrasound. Hubby has had a SA done. All fine there. Going to get 21day bloods done this week (later though due to late ovulation) and GP is doing a referral to fertility clinic regardless. Xx


----------



## chickenchaser

Thats good honey I hope you get answers, and remember I got my BFP 5 days after we had our fertility specialist referral. Typical.


----------



## Trying2012

chickenchaser said:


> Thats good honey I hope you get answers, and remember I got my BFP 5 days after we had our fertility specialist referral. Typical.

Thanks CC, sending you positive vibes for another bfp soon xx


----------



## J04NN4

Glad to hear you're all doing well!

Has anyone heard from Sooz?


----------



## NurseSooz

Struggling also with hormones/mood. Still cooking my wee girl. I'm here and always lingering. Not coping well at the mo'. Love to you all xx


----------



## J04NN4

Oh Sooz :hugs: What's up, anything in particular? I found the last few weeks utter torture. I was so scared, excited, in pain, worried about everything... I cried every day. I know you haven't had much luck with your midwife, do you have anyone to talk to? PM me if there's anything I can do :hugs:


----------



## annaki

I hear you Sooz! I am now 10 days over, and induction day is looming. I am beyond scared about this! Just want my little boy here. Finding a lot of comfort In talking to others on here, esp in the 'Overdue club' which I created and typically going to be the only one left in it. Hha.

What are you not coping with Sooz? Let me know if I can be of any help xx


----------



## annaki

Ps I cry every time someone says a nice thing to me! I am going to be a wreck on Thursday!


----------



## Snuffles

CC- Yeah I've relaxed a bit, but I still check the tp every time I go to the bathroom.

Just thought I'd let y'all know that Luvbug had her baby yesterday and he's a cutie :)


----------



## Trying2012

Sending you all hugs :hugs: 

And thanks for the update Snuffles :)


----------



## annaki

Well induction day is here! So excited/nervous! Will update as I can. Taking the iPad in with me  have a lovely day ladies!


----------



## J04NN4

Good luck Annaki! Will be thinking of you :hugs:

Thinking of you, Sooz, as well.

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## chickenchaser

Good luck Annaki


----------



## Trying2012

Good luck Annaki :dance:


----------



## Banana2012

So much to catch up on! I only have a few mins though as it's all rather busy our end...because we finally have our little girls home :cloud9: We got home yesterday morning, 1 and a half weeks before the 5 weeks we were told would be our minimum stay in neonatal - so we're feeling very proud of them and their speedy progress! We had a really rough night last night as their routine was completely thrown by the chaos of being discharged yesterday, but they've been much more settled today so hoping we're back on track. We had a bit of a set back just before leaving as they found a small hole in Eva's heart, but apparently it's really common with prem babies and often heals itself, so they'll just keep a close eye on it for the next month or two. Feeding wise, after a week of really hard work in hospital we're now mainly breastfeeding, with the odd formula bottle feed to top them up as I think my supply is just a bit too low to fully satisfy them at the moment (plus they get very tired from breastfeeding, whereas apparently bottle feeding uses up a bit less energy). Esmé has been putting on lots of weight so that's fab. Eva hasn't made the same fast progress, but she's not losing weight, so at the moment they're happy for her to be at home as long as we focus on fattening her up!

Annaki, best of luck for the induction! :hugs:

Luvbug, congratulations! :happydance:

Snuffles, thanks for keeping us updated and glad things are going well for you :hugs:

Sooz, sorry you're feeling so rubbish :nope: I really hated the last few weeks of my pregnancy and felt so miserable and scared, but it really does get better once your little one is here. And despite knowing very little about babies hubby and I have managed to muddle through, so if we can you definitely can :haha: You'll be a fab mummy, and we're all here to support you :hugs: :hugs::hugs:

Trying, lovely to hear from you and lots of hugs and positive thoughts coming your way :hugs:

CC, still thinking of you and hope things are going ok lovely lady :hugs:

Mini, hope your scan is soon to give you some reassurance :hugs:

Mojo, glad your 3d scan went well - it must be amazing to see your baby in so much detail at that stage!

Jo, I love hearing about what Felix is up to - it's like a little insight into what the months ahead hold for the girls and I!

Hope I've remembered everyone! Love to all xxx


----------



## Trying2012

Aww Banana they are home :) :dance: :dance: and early too! Good girls. 

Sounds like you are coping really well, lets hope they get into a bit of a routine with you now too xx


----------



## Miniegg27

Yay Banana that's great news!!! Clever girlies!!! 

I've got my dating scan through for next Wednesday. I'm so worried but trying not to think too much about it.


----------



## Banana2012

I'll be thinking of you Mini :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Annaki - Still thinking of you, hope that little baby is here by now or very nearly at least!

Banana - this is such fantastic news, I'm so happy for you all. What amazing progress they've made. And a huge well done to you on the breastfeeding!!

Miniegg - lots of luck for Wednesday, I am sure all will be fine but it must be such a scary time for you. I'll be thinking of you.

AFM - not much to report, my grandparents visit at the weekend went great and Felix was good as gold. They so so pleased to see him and it was quite emotional! This week I have been busy rearranging for Felix to go in his own room in the next few weeks, sorting out my maternity clothes and the stuff he's grown out of. He's practically bursting out of his moses basket but I just can't bear to put him in his own room just yet :cry:


----------



## Miniegg27

Ladies I need your help and advice. Since getting my BFP I haven't really had many symptoms when last time I had nausea from 7 weeks. I'm so worried I'm gonna go for my dating scan Wednesday and they give me more bad news.


----------



## J04NN4

To be honest mini I think you will worry until you see that little heartbeat flickering away - I know I did and I didn't even have a loss behind me. But it's not long to wait until Wednesday now. As for your symptoms (or lack of them), just bear in mind every pregnancy is different and feeling different this time round doesn't mean anything's wrong. Plenty of women have morning sickness with one pregnancy and then not the next :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Yeah you're right! Thanks Jo! I'm trying to take my mind off it but am really struggling.


----------



## chickenchaser

Mini it is only natural, Try not to worry (I know that is nearly impossible) you could just be one of the lucky ones XXX


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hi ladies, finally have a moment to catch up. I will do a proper update later as things have been crazy busy. But wanted to let you all know Hunter Allen was born on 4/22 at 841pm weighing 7lbs 4oz and 21 inches long. We are so in love. I posted my birth story in my journal.

I hope all you ladies are doing fab!


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations mrs L!!!! X


----------



## chickenchaser

Congrats lovebug so very pleased for you XXX


----------



## NurseSooz

An update my girls -

Heidi Francesca McCrae born April 25th at 3:14am weighing 8lb 4! Will do a longer post ASAP! 

Thanks for all your support over my pregnancy ladies. Can't wait to share her birth story with you. Stay positive ladies and keep strong. Xx


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> An update my girls -
> 
> Heidi Francesca McCrae born April 25th at 3:14am weighing 8lb 4! Will do a longer post ASAP!
> 
> Thanks for all your support over my pregnancy ladies. Can't wait to share her birth story with you. Stay positive ladies and keep strong. Xx

Whoohooo Sooz! That is great news! Big big congratulations :)


----------



## J04NN4

Yay the Scardicat baby boom in in full swing!

Luvbug - huge congratulations, am heading over to your journal now. The pic on Facebook is gorgeous :hugs:

Sooz - Yay, such massive congratulations to you too! What a lovely name. You must be so proud. I hope you're all doing fantastically - are you home from hospital yet?


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations Sooz!!!! So exciting on here at the moment!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Congratulations sooz, big hugs for you and your little (Big) girl XXX


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Congratulations sooz!!! Super exciting! Can't wait to hear your birth story!

And thanks JO!


----------



## annaki

Hello All!

Another birth announcement here! Baby Rowan was born 26th April weighing a tiny 6lb 14oz. We are so in love with him and so grateful he arrived safely after a pretty scary birth. We both came home yesterday after 4 days in hospital. 

Here is my birth story;
As you know, went in to be induced on the 25th at 40 +12 days. Popped on the monitor before first pessary - baby very active FHR around 160ish, therefore not given the pessary straight away until baby calmed down. At one point Babies FHR dipped to 80, but it was believed to be him playing with his cord. To add to this, my BP was also a little on the high side (above 90 systolic). After discussion with Doc, 1st pessary given. I had me effect from this, but MW didn't expect me to.

6 hours later, baby monitored again and 2nd pessary given. Beta blocker given for my BP with little effect really. Monitor kept on at this time until around 21:00 when the Midwife came to review it. She thought there had been a couple of ? loss of contacts with Babies FHR so she informed Doc who said to continue monitoring at 23:00. Midwife reconnected CTG at 23:00 and while she was there Babies heart rate dipped to 80ish. Ordered to move positions. I had no signs of labour at this point. Had had no contractions to my knowledge. Then, Midwife scared me a little charging in with a big grey cannula and taking pre theatre bloods. I asked her if I should ring my Hubs of a c section was on the cards and she said no because your in a 6 bedder! :-o. Must say, I was a bit pissed off by this. I am a nurse. If i had a patient who I had suspected theatre, I would have responded alot differently. There were side rooms available too! 

Doc came to review me due to continuing signs of baby showing signs of distress. She wanted to give me the best possible chance of a natural labour, so she tried to break my waters. She was unable to do this due to my extremely posterior cervix. The pessaries had had NO effect. Then a decision was made that for them to be able to break my waters I would need to be in stirrups on the labour suite. They also wanted me closely monitored with a one on one MW who could continuously review the CTG. I arrived on labour suite. BP now around 100 diastolic. And now 2+ protein in urine. I felt crap. I was now Allowed to ring my Hubs as he was allowed on labour suite. It was then I was given gas and air and another attempt to break my waters was started. Doc again failed. This was extremely painful I can not explain how much. I was begging for her to stop. It was then I knew I wasn't able to deliver this baby naturally if she was unable to break my waters and i was in so much pain. At this point i had been up 48 hours. I knew a c section was on the cards. After being so against one, I was begging for one. Baby was now consistently showing signs of distress. I knew it was serious.

The Doc then went to ring the Consultant on call who said to perform a Cat 1 C section. He wanted the Baby out in 30 mins. Anaesthetist arrived and I asked her if she would do it spinal due to my fear of a GA. She said she would try but for GA if she needed to.

Arrived in theatre at 05:50. Block effective by 06:00. Incision made at 06:00. Baby Rowan born at 06:07. It was found my placenta wasn't working properly (could be due to him being overdue).

= Me very very traumatised.

My birth plan was just to have gas and air! Have felt a little overwhelmed since the birth. I never felt a contraction, I feel a bit cheated. Somehow feel as if my body failed. I am blaming myself a lot. Could it have been to my cervix being so far up? Could my persistant high BP have something to do with the failing placenta? And did this effect Rowan's birth weight?

But then I have to think I have a lovely healthy little Boy. He is so gorgeous. 

Typically being a nurse I was the worst patient ever. Think the anaesthetist was a little annoyed by my insistence that the spinal block was too far up and stopping me from breathing. Not who you want to piss off in that situation :-/.

Congrats Sooz and Mrs L on your arrivals. Hope your experiences were a little more positive.


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations!!


----------



## Trying2012

Aww Annaki big congratulations he is here :) I am so sorry your labour was not what you had expected. 

Xx


----------



## chickenchaser

Congratulations Anna. I know it wasn't what you planned but as you said it's the big picture that really counts. You are both safe and well, that is the main thing XXX


----------



## J04NN4

Welcome little Rowan! What an absolutely gorgeous name, in fact that is currently our #1 choice for if we have another little boy in the future :thumbup:

I'm really sorry to hear your experience wasn't very positive. Everybody knows that the two of you being safe is the most important thing - but please don't feel like you can't be angry or upset that things didn't go the way you wanted. IMO nowhere near enough attention is paid to women in your situation and I hope you get the support you need to make peace with everything that happened. It sounds like you coped fantastically but don't let people's (well meaning) platitudes make you feel like you can't be a little down that it went the way it did. Don't underestimate what you've been through emotionally as well as physically. I hope you're recovering well from your section :hugs:

Oh and don't blame yourself or feel your body has failed - so many (most?) women need a little assistance, whether that's to get pregnant, stay pregnant or deliver the baby. That's what the doctors are for!


----------



## mojo86

Afternoon ladies!

Banana  So glad the girls are home it must be so lovely now you can all be a family!! Congrats on the breastfeeding too I dont have any experience yet but from what I have gathered it is hard enough trying to breastfeed one baby never mind two so you are doing brilliantly!! 

Mini  good luck for tomorrow hun I hope all goes well at the scan xx

Luvbug  congrats on the birth of your baby boy!! Love the name!! I hope your both well xx

Sooz  Congrats on the birth of your baby girl!! Love the name and looking forward to reading your birth story. Did you have her at the ERI? Thats where im planning to give birth and have mixed feelings about it tbh so will be very interested in your experience if you dont mind sharing. Hope your both well and enjoying this gorgeous weather xx

Annaki  congrats on the birth of your baby boy!! If im honest your birth story scared me a little but im very glad you are both safe and well at the end of the day. I am also a nurse and should be giving birth in the hospital I work in and I know I am going to be a nightmare patient. Please try not to blame yourself you cannot control what your placenta does or doesnt do! Your body certainly hasnt failed you as it has given you your gorgeous wee bundle!! I hope your both well xx

Jo  just seen your spoiler. It gives me confidence that just four months after giving birth your planning your next one! Its obviously true that you forget how painful labour is then yeah? Coz im starting to panic a little LOL. Hope Felix is well xx

Hope the rest of you ladies are well xx


----------



## J04NN4

It would be sooner if it was up to me! OH is a little more level headed :haha: We need to move house and I need to let my body recover a bit before #2. I was thinking about #2 before we'd even left the hospital!

I don't know if 'forget' is the right word... the memory of the pain is still very vivid to me four months on. I am not one of those lucky women who breezed through labour - it was undoubtedly the most painful experience of my life. One of my most vivid memories from the whole thing was saying to OH whilst Felix was crowning 'f*cking hell this hurts!' - understatement of the century :haha:. But it was only 24 hours, and I got through it, and as well as the pain was the amazement, wonder, excitement, love... I don't think you forget but you realise that the pain is temporary and all the other good feelings stay with you. I have my regrets and it didn't go entirely to plan as you know but it was the most incredible thing I have ever experienced. I won't say don't worry because I know you will, I did and I probably will when it comes to #2 but you will manage and will come away with at least some positive memories :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Hey ladies!

All went well at the scan today. I saw baby's heart beating and she even let me hear it!!! Was the most reassuring beautiful noise! Bubs is measuring 1 cm at the mo! So I'm about 8 weeks.


----------



## Snuffles

Yay babies everywhere!!!!!!

Well my only news is that yesterday I felt baby kick for the first time!!!! Greatest feeling ever! Baby is moving around as I type this haha


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw everyone sounds wonderful! I love seeing such happy posts!

Jo- I completely agree about the pain. Granted I was in labor only a little over a week ago, I think that I will always remember the back pain. Everything else, not so much but I had terrible back labor. And I agree with knowing that it was temporary- I feel like that's one of the things that helped me get through it. 

Snuffels- aww yay. I do have to admit I miss feeling him kick, but I can't imagine life without him on the outside now. 

I updated a bit in my journal- long story short, Hunter has dropped to 6lbs 3oz which is 1lb 1oz less than his birth weight. So we are having to feed him more with a bottle after I nurse him because he hasn't been getting enough. I felt terrible when the nurse told me his weight because I felt terrible I wasn't providing him with enough. We've had a really good night last night and day today. Lets hope it continues! 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, 

Firstly please understand that I am genuinely pleased for all of you guys and all of the new arrivals, also for snuffles for feeling that first kick and mini on that heart beat and JO WOW planning number 2.

Trying and Kismet, I really really hope you catch up soon, special big hugs for you :hugs:

But I can't hang around here any more it hurts too much. I'm not doing all that well (not helped by a phone call from my MW wanting to know why i didn't turn up for my scan) and being here is just making it worse.

If anyone would like to take over the tread and keep the front page up to date send me a PM, I will check in every now and then (but wont be coming onto the treads) and I will ask the admins to sign it over.

Love to you all and your little ones, Take Care:hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Mini - absolutely thrilled to hear all is well! You must be so relieved :hugs:

Snuffles - this wonderful news too! I'm so happy for you.

Luvbug - Don't worry too much about having to top up with formula, plenty of women do. In fact I didn't realise quite how common it was until I had BF troubles of my own. Hope the better day and night continue!

CC - I would be more than happy to take the thread off your hands. I have a little more time at the moment than some of the ladies with new bubbas! But would I be allowed as I'm not TTC? If it's not appropriate of course I don't mind but just putting my name out there. 

I'm so sorry you're not coping very well at the minute but it's totally understandable, that phone call must have been awful, I really feel for you. I hope that if you feel strong enough to not quit BnB altogether that you get chance to update us every now and then but understand if you'd rather make a clean break. Whatever you decide I'll be thinking of you and am so grateful to you for all the support over the last year or so (has it really been that long?!) Lots and lots of love and hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

chickenchaser said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Firstly please understand that I am genuinely pleased for all of you guys and all of the new arrivals, also for snuffles for feeling that first kick and mini on that heart beat and JO WOW planning number 2.
> 
> Trying and Kismet, I really really hope you catch up soon, special big hugs for you :hugs:
> 
> But I can't hang around here any more it hurts too much. I'm not doing all that well (not helped by a phone call from my MW wanting to know why i didn't turn up for my scan) and being here is just making it worse.
> 
> If anyone would like to take over the tread and keep the front page up to date send me a PM, I will check in every now and then (but wont be coming onto the treads) and I will ask the admins to sign it over.
> 
> Love to you all and your little ones, Take Care:hugs:

CC I am sending you so so many hugs and love :hugs::hugs: no words can make things better but you are in my thoughts xx


----------



## Trying2012

Jo - I am sure that would be more than fine, it's more a first time ttc, mama thread now anyway so I wouldn't like to think it would matter. Plus you are thinking of ttc! Lol


----------



## BabyBean14

CC: I'm so sorry you're having a tough time! :hugs: :hug: :hugs: And what a horrible call to get from the MW on top of it all! :nope: :hugs:

I completely understand why you want to hand off the thread and I absolutely support your decision. :hug: 

Are you leaving BnB, or just the Scardicats? If you're leaving BnB entirely, we must make arrangements to stay in touch! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Snuffles and Mini: I'm so happy to hear about your pregnancy progress! :hugs:

To all of have welcomed their little ones: CONGRATULATIONS!!! It's such a blessing to see so many of you start your families. :thumbup: :hugs:

Jo: I think you'd make a great thread admin! :thumbup: :hugs:

AFM: Things are going fine here. I'm in TWW and trying not to SS! :wacko:


----------



## Miniegg27

CC I'm so sorry you feel like that. I hope it gets easier for you and you join us again soon. Big hugs! 
Although I posted a positive comment the other day about my scan, today I feel so sad as I've been having brown discharge since the evening of my scan. I'm fearing the worst and couldn't stop crying last night. I just can't go through it again.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw cc- It's completely understandable that things are hard. As the others have asked, are you leaving BnB all together or just the scardicats? We will all be thinking about you, and really appreciate every ounce of support you have given to us. I will be thinking of you and hope to hear from you again sometime. Please please please take care of yourself and I will be sending positive thoughts your way. 

Jo- I think I more so feel guilty because DH was so adimate about breast feeding that I don't want him to be disappointed ( silly I know ). But he has already told me multiple times that he didn't realize that it was so much work and that it would be so stressful. But, I've been slowly coming to terms with it because it's what I need to do to make my little guy healthy. 

Mini- :hugs: I will be thinking about you- I hope everything is ok.


----------



## chickenchaser

Admin could you please change this tread to allow JO4NN4 to edit the first post please. Thank you.


----------



## Miniegg27

Hey lovely ladies. Just to keep you updated. I went for a scan at the EPAU on Tuesday and everything looked fine and she couldn't see anything wrong. I'm just praying its just one of those weird things that happens and everything carries on as normal. 

I've attached a photo of my lil jelly bean!!! Measuring 9 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Snuffles

Mini-Oh look at what a little cutie you have there already! I'm glad that everything looks good :)

AFM-I had another doctor's appointment today. They told me that my Harmony test results were normal and then we heard baby's heartbeat. I have my 20 week US scheduled for May 29th!:happydance: I'm so excited! I'm hoping baby will cooperate and let us know what they are :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

aw yay mini!!!


----------



## mojo86

So glad everything is ok mini!! Gorgeous wee photo xx


----------



## NurseSooz

So....Heidi's Story....

On my due date I went to my favourite tea-house and enjoyed a chai latte with my mum in law. I took my usual daily focal migraine which made me feel like hell (these were increasing the closer to my due date I got). I had a hallumi cheese kebab for tea and generally felt lame that I had reached my day with no signs of arrival. Although my Braxtons had been getting stronger I didn't "feel" like anything was changing. My close friend is currently a midwifery student in the local birthing unit. She text me at 7pm saying "come in if you're in labour or not 'cos the unit is empty!". I text back saying I was miserable and not close to labouring. She text back saying "get stimulating those nipples!". I joked with my OH and sat on my birthing ball while pretending to tweak my nipples and giggling.......
An hour later I started contractions. They were 8mins apart and started pretty strong. I text my mate who thought I was taking the piss. We also phoned my mum to come in who I had called 2hrs previous and moaned about how fed up I was. When she arrived at the flat she said "you're such a dark horse!". For some really weird reason, while labouring, I wanted to watch Creature Comforts (The Aardman cartoon series!). Within hours of the contractions starting I could talk in between them anymore. I was getting double contractions and chucking myself around the room as I couldn't get comfy. My OH and mum took on the decision to take me into the unit when they realised contractions for between 3-5mins apart. When I arrived at the unit (after a car journey hating every red light!!) I walked in and met my friend, threw my arms around her and sobbed. It was like seeing Jesus! I felt she was illuminated when I arrived. The relief to see a familiar face when I was in agony. She then became my midwife and took me into a cosy birthing room with pool, bars, sofa and dim lights. I dreaded examination in the fear I wasn't far on and I'd get sent home. I then found out I was 8cm! I got into the birth pool and laboured there for a few hours. My friend/midwife burned aromatherapy oils and I used some gas and air (which made me giggle!). I then got the urge to push so I went with my body. My waters at this point went and they were clear. I pushed with all my body had to give for 1.5 hrs with no effect. Examination showed she was so close to vertex but wasn't coming down at all. Eventually my friend and get mentor suggested I got out the pool and tried pushing on the bed. When I stood up, meconium went everywhere. At this point my perfect birth went a bit wonky! Her heart rate dropped and took a while to come up. They then said protocol states that meconium meant I had to be transferred to labour ward and out of the birthing centre. So I continued to push all the way up the corridors to labour ward. When I got there they said because I was knackered and because baby was showing signs of being knackered I'd need an assisted delivery. So I was offered ventouse with epidural or with local anaesthetic and I was told I'd need an epesiotomy. I took the local which was injections really high into my vagina and my little snip (ouch!). Once the cap was on her head it took minimal hauling and pushing and she popped out! She was floppy initially and was taken away to be resuscitated but came back pretty quickly. My OH was sobbing buckets and so was my mum! My placenta came away a few mins later and I only needed 2 tiny stitches. In total from start to birth my labour was 8hrs. I actually consider it a really positive experience as it was perfect until the last 40mins!
Classic moments were asking the doctor not to leave my nethers like a "car accident" when she was stitching me. Apologising for keeping the nightshift staff up! Saying I wanted to stop labour and "finish it off tomorrow"! 

Sorry it's taken so long. I've been pretty unwell with mastitis and I was pretty weak and anaemic after birth. You all seem pretty grand and huge congrats to all the new Scardicat mummies. 

CC - I totally understand why you feel the way you do. I think I would feel similar. I didn't want to post loads of gooey messages about Heidi as I knew that some of you are having a tough time. We'll miss your company and you've always been so lovely and caring. It's been lovely meeting you here and sharing stories/woes etc. thanks for starting this thread. Best of luck on the rest of your journey and pop back anytime and you'll be welcome. Hope you get this note. 

Hope those on the TTC journey remain positive and strong. We're all in it together - mums and mums-to-be (TTC or pregnant).


----------



## J04NN4

Mini - so glad everything is OK :happydance:

Sooz - I was just thinking about you today. Thank you for posting your birth story, I really enjoyed reading it. I'm sorry to hear you ended up with an assisted delivery but it sounds like you did so great - getting to 8cm on your own! Wow! - and I'm so glad that it was such a positive experience for you. How have you been finding mummyhood so far?

Annaki, hope you're getting on well too, and Luvbug of course although I get to see your wonderful progress on Facebook and your journal. 

Honeybee, I wonder if you're still pregnant?! I know we've not seen you in a while but if you ever get round to reading this I'd love to hear how you and bubs are.

Hope everyone else is doing great, it's been quiet around here lately.

AFM - still plodding on, struggling a bit with anxiety and stuff at the moment and having cognitive behavioural therapy. We're doing great though and Felix is happy and healthy. He is now 15lb, very nearly sitting up by himself and seems to be starting to try to crawl. Very early, mostly feeble attempts but he's heading in the right direction. Scary stuff :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

Jo - anxiety is also something I am struggling with just now and I start counselling next week. I totally relate and I don't think anyone really knows what it feels like unless they've had it. I love being a mum but it terrifies me too and sometimes gets me down for loads of reasons. For me depression and anxiety go hand in hand. I cannot believe how tired I am and it scares me to think I'll not get more than 3hrs sleep in the trot for so long. I've always loved my bed and now I dread nights =( 

Big hugs to all - right enough Honeybee - hope you're ok x


----------



## J04NN4

Same here. The latest bout involves lots of horrible, graphic dreams about stuff happening to me/OH/Felix which means despite Felix sleeping well I am not. I'm coping though and the CBT is really helping. If there's anything I can do or you want to rant, vent or complain please feel free to PM me. Do you have anyone IRL to talk to about it all? Other than the counselling I mean?

I remember the feeling about dreading nights. And I know it doesn't feel like it right now but it will go so fast. I remember people saying that to me and thinking they were crazy when I was literally counting down the hours every day and thinking 'we've survived another one!' - but you will get through it and look back at it as such a short time in your life. You've done three weeks, it only gets easier from here I promise :flower:


----------



## mojo86

Sooz thanks for posting your birth story its nice to hear what a positive experience you had and finding out you were 8cm on first examination must have been like music to your ears. Im really hoping to use the birthing centre will find out next week if im allowed due to my liver problems. Fingers Xd. How did you find the aftercare in the ward? Im really dreading having to stay in xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Mojo I didn't realise you were local! The birthing centre is amazing and I really hope you get to use it. The aftercare wasn't too bad but I just feel there aren't enough midwives. I buzzed a couple of times for help and the midwife kept getting called away from me by other women and members of staff. They are lovely but they're so stressed and over-stretched. It's pretty noisy during the night and I was so annoyed that the lights didn't go out 'til 1am so Heidi was wide awake 'cos it was so bright. Don't worry though - I actually appreciated being in hospital after and not at home as there was no way I was ready to go home. It was good to know the midwives were there and I was feeling so shakey afterwards. It's also nice having visitors limited so you can rest. Visiting is 2-4:30 and I think 6-8? Your partner can come in at 8am-10pm. Stay positive x


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hello ladies!

Sorry I haven't written in so long, I've still been keeping up to date with you all though.

To all the ladies TTC :dust: to you all and fingers crossed! 

Snuffles/Mojo/Miniegg - hope your pregnancies are still going well and you're all doing ok! 

Sooz/Annaki/Luvbug/Banana - Congratulations :flower: I hope you and your babies are all doing well. Everyone has chosen beautiful names!

J04NN4 - hope you and baby Felix are doing well, can't believe how old he is now! 

CC - just wanted to say I hope everything goes well for you, you'll definitely be missed but I can completely understand your decision :hugs:

I hope I haven't missed anyone out and sorry if I have!!

AFM - Baby Freddie was born at 4.21am on Friday 10th May weighing 8lb 6oz. If I'm honest I found the whole birth very traumatic so will try and keep my birth story short and maybe one day I'll feel up to writing it properly!

Basically my contractions started 10 minutes apart on Monday 29th April, as they continued I went into the labour ward on Tuesday morning but they never picked up so was sent home. They continued to be between 5-10 minutes all day Tuesday so early hours of Wednesday morning I was back on the labour ward but again they hadn't picked up enough so I was put on the antenatal ward from 7am-7pm but they remained between 5-10 minutes apart so I was sent home. By the time I went to my scheduled midwife appointment on Thursday morning they were every 5 minutes, I was exhausted as I was in too much pain to sleep and I was desperate. The labour ward had said my waters were "bulging" and I had been 4cm dilated since Monday. The midwife tried to break my waters with her fingers (which she wasn't supposed to but she could tell how desperate I was!) however unfortunately she couldn't. By Thursday afternoon the contractions were a lot stronger and I was in a lot of pain so off we went to labour ward again! Luckily this time they agreed to give me till 8pm then they would break my waters and if I didn't progress they would put me on a drip and if I hadn't progressed by 4am (12 hours after arriving) then I would have to have a c-section. Sure enough they did break my waters, when the doctor checked me he said my contractions were coming but they weren't strong enough so they put me on a drip, by midnight I'd managed to get to 5cm. Being on the drip made my contractions very strong, painful and close together. By about 3.45am I was finally ready to push however after pushing for a while the doctor discovered the baby's head was "deflexed" so was chin up and hadn't tucked it to his chest so everytime I pushed it was just pushing his head up so he couldn't descend down, this meant the doctor had to physically "flick" his chin back down. Finally baby Freddie was then born after 40 minutes of pushing! Unfortunately even though I managed to get through the whole labour with just gas and air and diamorphine I had a third degree tear so had to have an epidural and go to theatre to be stitched up. 
All in all it definitely wasn't the labour I had planned and I'd be lying if I said it hasn't affected me but obviously my baby boy was completely worth it and I am so in love with him it's unreal :cloud9:

Just as I've finished this Freddie has woken up so I'm off to change and feed him!

xx


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations Honeybee!!! X


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw Honey congratulations! I had a third degree tear as well.... I'm still sore 3 weeks ( almost a month ) later. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well! I wish I could check here more and update more, there just aren't enough hours in the day to do everything right now haha. My house is a mess and it's driving me nuts!


----------



## Snuffles

Congrats Honeybee!


----------



## NurseSooz

Congrats loads Honeybee and welcome to earth Freddie. Hope you're enjoying mummy-hood. It's a crazy job and we must be mad to do it! Sorry your birth was so traumatic. Hopefully it hasn't put you off for life!

I'm struggling with breastfeeding as Heidi won't settle after her feeds. Last night I had to top her up with formula and felt like a failure. I've got loads of milk (it can jet across the room when I try and hand express). I suck at pump expressing and can only get 20ml in a sitting. Feeling fed up.


----------



## J04NN4

Huge congratulations Honeybee! Another little yellow bump turned blue :cloud9: I love the name too. Is he Frederick or just Freddie? I'm really sorry to hear you had such a rough time of it, it sounds exhausting. How are you holding up? Don't feel guilty for feeling bad about the birth not going the way you'd hoped. We all know a healthy baby and mummy is best, blah blah blah, but a traumatic birth is just that - very traumatic - and you are more than entitled to be upset/pissed off/whatever. Take some time and talk to someone if you need to :hugs:

Sooz - how is the breastfeeding going? Try not to feel like a failure, I know it's so hard, I cried my eyes out the first time I gave Felix some formula and still won't let anyone else (other than OH) bottle feed him as it feels like some small consolation for not being able to breastfeed. It's a rough ride but don't beat yourself up about it whatever's happening. I can't believe your little lady is a month old already. How are you feeling?

How is everyone else doing? It's been quiet round here lately. We're doing great, Felix can now sit unaided (sort of, he still faceplants quite a lot) and we are going to start weaning soon. I can't believe how quickly it's all going!


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi ladies!

Yeah it has been quiet round here recently. How is everyone? 

Jo that's great about Felix beginning to sit unaided! 

AFM I've been taking every day as it comes really but am beginning to feel very scared about my 12 week scan on Tuesday. I'm so worried they're going to turn around and say its happened again. I'm trying to stay positive but I'm so scared.
I was shopping today and saw the cutest baby clothes. I really want this baby :(


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

It has been super quiet!

Mini- It's completely understandable that you're nervous. I was freaking out and I havent even been in your situation. It'll be ok- try to keep calm ( I know harder said than done ). When is your scan?

sooz- She could be going through a growth spurt..We have to give Hunter formula after I nurse him. We try to give breastmilk if Ive pumped enough but that doesnt always happen. I felt like a failure the first couple times we gave him formula, and I still do every now and then, especially this last week because we had to up the formula. But DH always says ( and I tell myself this too ) I've gotta do whats best for him. If thats giving him formula then so be it, Ive gotta do what is best for him. Im sure you're doing a wonderful job! :hugs:

I hope all you ladies are doing wonderful!


----------



## Miniegg27

Thanks mrs L! My scan is Tuesday morning. Please keep everything crossed for me. I just want it to be good news.


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi everyone... Hope you're all doing well... Lots of new babies and mummies in here now eh?
I'm still TTC, got a consultation with a FS on Tuesday so I'm looking forward to that! X


----------



## mojo86

Sooz  Yeah im local and I work in the Royal which also makes me nervous lol. I didnt realise partners were allowed in all day that makes me feel a bit better! I am allowed to use the birth centre so fingers crossed everything will go as well as it can. I cant give you any advice on breastfeeding but your trying your best and thats all you can do! I hope you are okay and getting lots of support from DH/family and friends :hugs:

HoneyBee  congrats on the birth of baby Freddie!! Im sorry the labour wasnt what you planned but im glad your both safe and well and hope your now recovering well at home!

Mini  I hope your ok im sure everything will be fine on Tuesday but given what you have been through its completely understandable that you feel this way. Ill be thinking of you! :hugs:

Snuffles  how you feeling? Do you know if your bump is pink or blue yet?

Cake  I hope all goes well at your FS app. I remember my first app with the specialist like it was yesterday I was so negative about things and he was always so positive and helpful and very pro active. I hope the team at the clinic you attend are just as good as it makes all the difference. Sending lots of :dust::dust: to you

Hope everyone else is well :winkwink:

AFM im doing well just a bit panicked at babys position which is currently back to back. Praying he turns soon and starts to engage xx


----------



## J04NN4

Mini - wishing you lots of luck for Tuesday, I'll be thinking of you. I'm sure everything will be fine but it must be such a nerve wracking time :hugs:

Cake - good luck to you on Tuesday too! Are you having bloods done or anything or just an initial chat?

Mojo - fingers crossed baby turns but try not to worry about it too much. My friend delivered a back to back baby with just gas and air! Felix also was back to back throughout my labour (he wasn't at my midwife appointment the week before so not sure when he turned), I did feel the contractions very much in my back but obviously I have nothing to compare it to :shrug: he turned after some super strong contractions literally just before/as I was starting to push so he came out the right way. Spend lots of time on your hands and knees!


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks girls... I've already had bloods done, my FSH, LH and AMH are all normal... OH will get his SA done this week sometime and ill ask about a HSG x


----------



## Snuffles

I'm feeling good, just enjoying all the kicks baby is giving. We find out the gender on Wednesday, eeeee three days!!!!


----------



## Banana2012

Sorry for being rubbish at keeping in contact on here lately, it's all been a bit manic! Since coming home with the girls, things have been very hectic!

Generally things have gone well, although we had a four night stay quite early on at the Children's Hospital as Eva developed silent reflux and was having what they call desats, which basically means she wasn't breathing properly. All very frightening at the time, but she's sorted now. Esmé has also started to get all the symptoms of reflux, so we're off to the docs on Tuesday. It's really common in prem babies, but a real pain! 

Unfortunately after a week of being at home I had to stop breastfeeding. I feel really crappy about it, but Eva wasn't putting on weight, and they were both having real issues latching on as their little mouths were so small. I felt like the breastfeeding was my one 'normal' thing to happen after having the girls, so to fail at that was really tough, but I know now I had no choice but to stop. 

I've been struggling a bit to accept how things happened with the girls' birth and the aftermath. I know that lots of people have to put up with much longer stays on the neonatal unit, and much poorlier babies, but I still feel really quite traumatised by everything that happened. I hate the fact that I didn't get to see my little ones for the first 48 hours of their lives, and I hate the feeling that I missed out on so much whilst they were staying on the unit. I think it's almost only now that I'm at home with them and living a normal life that I can see what I missed out on. I know I'm so lucky to have them, but I can't help feeling sad about the way it all panned out. 

Sooz and Luvbug, it sounds like you're both doing so well with breastfeeding. It's so much tougher than anyone tells you, so don't beat yourself up about needing to use a bit of formula. As long as baby is growing and happy that's all that matters.

Jo, I can't believe how grown up Felix is now!

Honeybee, congratulations! Sorry to hear you had a rough time of it, lots of hugs coming your way.

Mini, so many positive thoughts and hugs coming your way.

Cake, hope everything goes well at your appointment. 

Snuffles, how are you 20 weeks already?! That's flown by! Can't wait to hear the gender! 

Mojo, you're so close now! Fingers crossed that baby plays ball and gets into position. 

Hope I haven't missed anyone out! Lots of love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Miniegg27

An hour and a half to go. I had such a broken nights sleep last night. Feel so nervous.


----------



## Jaynie82

Thinking about u mini egg! Xx


----------



## Trying2012

Thinking about you Mini :) 

Still lurking girls, loving all the baby updates. So proud of you all. Think I may be the only one left though still trying so feel a little disconnected from here now, I'm still rooting for you all through your journeys though :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Thank you all for your positive thoughts!! Everything was just perfect!!!!!


----------



## mojo86

Congratulations Mini!!! Gorgeous photo so pleased for you xx


----------



## CakeCottage

Trying2012 said:


> Thinking about you Mini :)
> 
> Still lurking girls, loving all the baby updates. So proud of you all. Think I may be the only one left though still trying so feel a little disconnected from here now, I'm still rooting for you all through your journeys though :hugs:

I'm still trying too hun xx


----------



## Trying2012

Aww Cake sorry, I was feeling I was the only one left :( hope you are getting on okay xx 

Mini that's great :dance: :dance:


----------



## Banana2012

So pleased for you Mini :hugs:

Trying and Cake, I can understand how you feel, but I love hearing from you both and hope you stay around :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Just want to say - cake and Trying - Kismet is TTC too but have not heard from her for a bit. Hope she's ok. Those TTC are totally welcome and we're still rooting for you too. We all started this journey together and we said we'd be there for each other through our journeys. This thread has been going a while now! I wish I could magically make you 3 pregnant (I'm hoping I've not missed anyone and I don't mean "make you pregnant" in a Pervy way!!). I just wish I could offer more than support and encouragement. As the fertility docs always say "it only takes one swimmer" so don't forget it and there are some amazing long term TTC girls on these boards who have amazing pregnancy stories. They used to keep me positive.

Fellow mums - I hope you're sane and that your feeding/weaning is going ok. Jo - my SIL started with baby rice, porridge, puréed apple, pears and banana. Hope you're getting on ok with it. Messy business! My breastfeeding is ok but Heidi's feeding can be chaotic. Recently I've not had longer than 2.5hrs between feeds and my fellow mums have had 5hrs at times!! She's also had quite green nappies which I've heard shouldn't supposed to happen. We have to give her formula at times to settle her and that makes me feel lame - especially if she's had a good feed. It's all so confusing and I'm so so sleep deprived. The lack of sleep really gets to me at times and I feel I'llnever sleep well again. It feels like being distant and unreal and I can't concentrate or even see straight at times. What a freak I feel like!

Mojo - I really hope you get into the birthing unit. You'd love it. Just request you get in when you phone triage once you've gone into labour. They can tell you if its feasible. Don't worry about positioning either. Whatever way baby is lying will be - try and focus that she will most likely be in the right position for birth and can easily move into position at the last moment. Heidi wasn't at all engaged and actually engaged in labour - it felt weird!

Snuffles - hope pregnancy is treating you well!

Mini - awesome pic! It's really detailed! You must be so relieved. Focus on the positive now. You've reached a huge milestone and all is well! Hope pregnancy is also treating you well.

Big hugs to you all. Stay strong and positive and try to smile as much as you can!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw cake and trying, your time will come! And like the others have said, I hope you'll stick around with us- we love having you here 

Mini- Yay- so glad to hear that everything is good!

Jaynie and mojo- so nice to hear from you two!!!

Banana- sounds like you've had a go around. I'm sorry things have been a little stressful. THese little ones sure do give us a run for our money huh. Try not to stress about how the births happened. I know it's easier said than done, but cherish the time you have now with them :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

Oh ladies I hope I didn't come across as you's don't make me feel welcome. Of course you all do there is no doubt about that! And I love reading everything that is going on with you all, it really gives me hope that it will happen for us soon. I'm not going anywhere I will always pop in and out of here but I will leave my own troubles in my journal! Lol 

Sooz you are right, Kismet is still trying too but she is taking a more back seat attempt at trying now and just pops on and off here. Hoping the more relaxed route works for her! 

Thank you for all being you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Snuffles, just realised you have your scan! - pink or blue?!


----------



## Snuffles

Team pink!!!!!!!:pink:


----------



## NurseSooz

Awesome! :happydance: you can get buying cute outfits now!


----------



## J04NN4

Ooh it's been busy in here today!

Banana - You poor thing :hugs: please don't beat yourself up about the breastfeeding, god it is hard enough with one baby let alone two. You have done amazingly. And your feelings about their arrival is so, so understandable. You went through so much so don't feel guilty for feeling that way. Know that you're making up for those lost days though every minute of every day, and the longer you spend with them the less significant that tiny bit of time will seem. You are so strong and are doing incredibly. Your girls are lucky to have a super mama like you :hugs:

Miniegg - I'm SO glad to see your beautiful scan picture. Pregnancy is such a nerve wracking time but I hope you can breathe a tiny sigh of relief now :hugs:

Trying - I'm thinking of you all the time :hugs: You are so kind and wonderful and will make such a wonderful mama when your time comes. I can't tell you how much I appreciate your generosity this weekend. (Everyone - Trying spent her bank holiday weekend traipsing round the shops looking for a t-shirt set I want for my OH and Felix for father's day as she saw a post I made on Facebook saying I was struggling to find it) You are a true friend and I hope all your wishes come true. 

Cake - I haven't got to know you as well yet but the same goes for you. I hope the rest of your TTC journey is quick and painless and you're a mama very soon.

Kismet - likewise, if you ever read this :hugs: I miss you but am glad to see your updates on Facebook. I'm so glad I 'met' you and I hope that wherever your journey takes you, you are happy always.

Sooz - Please don't feel like a freak. Talk/write as much as you can, get it all out, there's nothing odd about the way you are feeling. The sleep stuff will get better soon and this time will be a distant, fuzzy and happy memory. SO many women supplement with formula so don't worry about that. Every drop of breastmilk she gets is better than nothing and as long as she's full, that's all that matters. More practically, I was told than green poops can mean a fore/hindmilk imbalance - do you let her go for as long as she likes on one boob or do you switch?

Snuffles - huge congratulations on your beautiful baby girl. I can't wait to 'meet' her and hear the name you've picked. Your photo on Facebook was lovely, I don't know how you've managed to keep it to yourself for so long!

AFM - feeling super sentimental tonight (can you tell? :haha:). I have had a couple of rough nights and am totally knackered and also have just put Felix to bed in our room for the last time. We will be moving him into his own room tomorrow night. I feel really sad as it's like the end of an era. This raw, painful, amazing, intimate time that you have your whole little family in the same room is so short. It never occurred to me really - when you have #2, #1 is already in their own room - so this is the only time it will ever happen. It has been so special and I feel like he's growing so fast :cry::cloud9:


----------



## Snuffles

Awwwww big hugs Jo:hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

Snuffles said:


> Team pink!!!!!!!:pink:

Whooohoooo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trying2012

Awww Jo big big hugs :hugs:


----------



## HoneyBee144

:wave: Hi all!

Thought I'd write quickly as I've finally got Freddie to sleep, he's got a bad cold so will only fall asleep on me then I have to try and get him into his moses basket without waking him up - easier said than done!

Sooz - Freddie just started having green in his nappies yesterday, I was going to ask the health visitor about it when she comes to weigh him later, I think it happens when they don't get the hind milk?? I'm breastfeeding Freddie and he tends to feed a lot at night but through the day sometimes he can go 3-4 hours, it's very tiring though. Don't feel bad it sounds like you're doing an amazing job :hugs:

Jo - :hugs: for you, can't believe Felix is moving into his own room, the time seems to have flown! I can completely understand you feeling emotional about it, it's a big step and has definitely made me appreciate the time Freddie is in with us as I'm sure it will fly by for us too 

Banana - :hugs: you sound like you're doing an amazing job and I'm in awe of you, I'm finding it overwhelming just taking care of one baby! I understand why you may feel stressed about the births, it was quite an ordeal for you, hopefully with time it will get easier and know that they are safe with you now

Trying - :hugs: Fingers so tightly crossed for you, I know there's nothing I can say to help or make it better but I second what Sooz and Jo have said, you deserve it and we're all here for you

Cake - Same for you, fingers tightly crossed and we're all here for you :hugs:

Snuffles - Woop how exciting! :happydance: Have you bought any little clothes yet? Are you into all the pink girly things? 

Miniegg - really pleased everything was ok, scan picture is so sweet, beautiful little baby! :hugs:

For all the fellow mums can I just ask - do your babies sleep on their own ok at night? Freddie has a moses basket next to our bed, some nights he sleeps fine it but others he just won't settle and ends up sleeping on my chest. I'm worried that this isn't good for him but it is the only way either of us can get any sleep sometimes! I've got pillows all around me so if he did roll it would only be on to the pillows, I'm probably expecting too much too soon considering he's only 3 weeks old but I'm just curious how everyone else has found it?

Big :hugs: to all :flower:


----------



## NurseSooz

Honeybee - we have exactly the same issue with Heidi. It can take us hours to settle her in her basket. She's usually been fed and changed and she still fights it. Blackout blinds have helped. Also she sleeps in gro bags. However we have nights where she sleeps in my/OH chest. To be honest we have also given her formula top ups at times to "knock her out" to save my sanity. Some nights she can go up to 4hrs but other nights she's up every 1-2hrs. drives be mad. I'm open to other ideas but I could've written your exact post.

I'm climbing the walks as I'm being sent to the breast clinic to have a lump scanned. I'm terrified. It appeared after I got engorged way back but the GP got me panicked when he asked me if it had been there before. It's got me so frightened. The consultant at the clinic says this is so common and highly unlikely to be anything but all I can think about is the worst. It's going to be a long weekend :cry:


----------



## Snuffles

We have a few onesies(I'm not sure what they're called out there:blush:) that MIL bought and they're gender neutral. We plan to do a bit of shopping for our little lady tomorrow:D Some girly things I'm into, but I have a very varying taste lol.

I can't stop watching the video of her kicking her legs. It makes me tear up every time lol.


----------



## NurseSooz

In going to go back and watch Heidi's DVD. How weird it'll be to see her in utero!


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks for your lovely messages girls :hugs:

The girls had their injections yesterday - which meant a day full of crying babies! Much better today though after lots of cuddles and calpol! 

Snuffles, congrats! Team Pink is so much fun :happydance:

Jo, big :hugs: . I completely understand how you feel. Hope Felix and you are doing ok with the new sleeping arrangements :hugs:

Sooz, hope your scan is ok :hugs:

Honeybee, we end up with the girls in bed with us at some point every night. I always swore I would never bed share with my babies, but it really is the only way for us all to get enough sleep at the moment! I was looking at the NCT cosleeper bedside cot the other day, you can rent it for 6 months and it really is tempting. Only problem is I don't know if it would be big enough for both girls - should work for just one though!

xxx


----------



## Trying2012

Hugs to the girls for their injections banana :cry: that's a great idea about being able to rent a co sleeping cot though!


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks Trying :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

banana- I swore I wouldn't co-sleep either. BUt like you've said, it really is the only way that we can get sleep. We don't sleep with him all night, usually after his last feeding of the night he'll sleep in the bassinet for a little while, but then he'll wake up and end up in bed with us for another hour or two. I guess you gotta do what you gotta do to get some sleep huh!
:hugs: about the girls shots, I'm sure that was tough!


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations Snuffles!!! That's lovely news!!! Would love to see your scan pic!!!!


----------



## J04NN4

Hi all! Hope you're having a good weekend!

Honeybee - Felix didn't sleep much at 3 weeks. Particularly not at night, he was basically nocturnal :haha: Don't worry about letting him sleep on your chest, co-sleeping, whatever, just do whatever gets you through. I always swore I'd never co-sleep either and whilst it isn't/was never an every night thing we did it regularly and still do sometimes now. I don't think you can ever understand just how tired you're going to be and that all well made plans will go straight out of the window :haha:

Sooz - you poor thing, how stressful. When is your appointment? I'm sure everything will be fine, our poor old boobies go through some crazy changes post partum :hugs:

Banana - I can't believe your girls are having their first jabs already! That time has flown by. What do they weigh now? That sounds like a great idea with the sleeper, maybe you can put one in there and the other in your bed. I don't know how you fit two in there, I'm always teetering on the edge of the bed when Felix is in with us :haha:

AFM - the first night Felix spent in his own room was HORRENDOUS. Bedtime went absolutely great but he woke up screaming 3 hours later and just wouldn't stop for hours and hours. I ended up cuddling him to sleep in bed together and then he went back in his cot for a couple of hours. I felt terrible though and like I was torturing him. Luckily though the past two nights have been much better and he has slept just as well as he did in his basket. I had to go and rescue him last night as he'd turned himself 180 degrees and got wedged horizontally across his cot but other than that it's going great :haha::thumbup:


----------



## Banana2012

Jo, I don't know how we fit both of them in the bed either - it's definitely a tight squeeze! :haha: They've not been weighed for a week and a half, but last time Esmé weighed 7lb10 and Eva 7lb4. I can't believe how big they're getting! It's funny though, when we're out and about people will ask how old they are, and when I say almost 9 weeks they look so confused by how small they are, but to us they seem huge! Sorry your first night with Felix in his nursery was so stressful :nope: But it sounds like he's adjusting brilliantly, clever Felix! 

We're having a bit of a nightmare at the moment, as both girls are really refluxy. Before they were born I used to joke about how two babies would be easier than one baby with reflux whenever people said how hard it would be...and now I have two refluxy babies :haha: :dohh:
Eva is on a few medicines as well as taking gaviscon in her milk, and she's better than she was although still not great. Esmé on the other hand is having a bit of a time of it, she's only on gaviscon and it just isn't working. It's stopped her being sick, but she's still so sore during and after every meal which is horrid to see. She keeps screaming and wriggling about in pain :nope: Hoping to get a doctors appointment to try and get her on the same medicines as Eva, but will have to see what the gp is willing to do. Just hoping we can sort it, as we're barely sleeping at the moment due to constantly holding her up and walking around with her.

Hope your weekends have been fun :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Oh no :hugs: reflux is really miserable. I was tearing my hair out before Felix got diagnosed. Luckily gaviscon seems to keep it pretty much under control but he still has his moments. He did/on a bad day still does the squirming around/screaming/arching his back stuff during a feed. I'm trying to think if there was any advice we were given other than the medication... One thing sounds really silly but we found it helped - change their bums as level as possible :haha: Imagine if you had heartburn and then someone yanked your bum up in the air? We perfected changing Felix whilst barely lifting him at all and particularly for mid-feed changes it seemed to help a bit :shrug: Also I know you say you usually co-sleep but would she sleep in her bed if you elevated the head end a bit? We put a couple of books under the top legs of Felix's basket stand thingy so his head was higher than his body and that helped too. Or maybe try her in her chair/bouncer/swing/whatever it is that you've got. Felix slept in his chair more than his bed to begin with. Also do you have a sling/wrap/carrier? That might help you at least comfort her hands-free! Also we put gripe water in Felix's bottles and that helps him too. 

Sorry if you've tried all this but I just thought I'd let you know what helped us as I know how awful reflux can be :hugs: Good luck!


----------



## Banana2012

Thanks so much Jo :hugs: It really is miserable, it sounds like such a tiny problem but has such an impact on every day life. We've tried raising the cot etc, but she still screams as soon as she's put down :nope: I suspect it's partly because she's in pain and wants cuddles for comfort, rather than just needing to be upright (although that's obviously an issue too), but that doesn't make it any easier to deal with. The nappy changing advice is a new one for me though - thank you! Makes so much sense but just hadn't thought of it! We put her in her bouncing chair a lot, but debating getting a swing too as I've heard they're particularly good for reflux. We also bought a sling last week, and that has been an absolute godsend! 

Thanks again for the advice :hugs: xxx


----------



## Banana2012

Meant to ask too, is gripe water better than infacol? We've tried infacol, but it seemed to make her vomit more, which was the last thing we needed! They're really windy as well as refluxy, so it makes for much easier feeding when we can give them something to get the wind up - otherwise we can spend more than an hour trying to get the bottle down them!


----------



## J04NN4

We tried Dentinox which I think is basically the same as Infacol but a quid cheaper :haha: but most of the time it just made him puke. It's so thick and gloopy and when he was little the quantity of one dose was practically as much as his feed! Gripe water is just liquid and I put it in his bottle with his milk. Personally we found it much better and I don't know if there's any evidence for this but we also found it seemed to have a cumulative effect - it got better after a couple of days with it in every bottle rather than it being noticeable after a dose. In fact I started to think it wasn't helping any more, stopped using it and after a couple of days he was angsty again. Again, it took a couple of days of using it again to get back to normal. We use the old school one, I think it's called Woodwards, it's about £3 a bottle but you only need a capful in a bottle. Actually you could probably get away with less than that as they're not eating as much as my little chubster :haha:

Also (you probably already do this) but when you feed them are you sitting them as upright as possible? I swear this is why breastfeeding never worked out with Felix as it just hurt him to try and eat lying down :shrug:


----------



## NurseSooz

Had a breast abscess drained by needle today =( ouch.


----------



## Banana2012

Jo, we bought some Colief today so will see how that goes. If it seems to work we can apparently get it prescribed by the gp. We had a dreadful night last night, so really desperate to see some improvement! I feel the same way about my issues with breastfeeding, Eva was just so uncomfortable. I assumed at the time that was because she wasn't latching properly or getting enough food, but now I can see it was probably the reflux. 

Sooz, hope you're feeling ok. Good to know it wasn't anything more sinister :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Everyone ok ladies?

I had my abscess drained again and hopefully now its been drained it won't return! Apparently it's called a galactocele. I haven't needed antibiotics so can only hope that's it done with!

Heidi is doing grand! Smiling and now at 9lb 15oz! I love being a mum but the sleep deprivation is a total killer. She managed to sleep for 4.5hrs last night and that's been her longest stretch. Urgh its a struggle! Feeding going well but just wish I could get at least 6hrs sleep! Hope you're doing grand on all your journeys. Stay positive!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yea it's been slightly quiet here lol.

Sooz glad to hear things are going well, and hopefully that abscess doesn't return! I completely agree the sleep deprivation is killer. I feel like I've been in somewhat of a daze the last almost two months lol. 

We've been busy busy with family. just hanging out and enjoying time together. I will be returning to work on the 24th- I am having anxiety about this lol. I love being home with my booger. We left him for the first time today ( well I did- dh has been working again for a month now). It was weird and I didnt like it lol, but at least he was with my mom! 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## annaki

Hello all!

Not been around for a while, little Rowan takes all my time up! He is an impressive 10lb 5oz now and is just over 6 weeks old 

Banana...sorry to hear your having troubles with relux/wind...we also went down the infacol/colief route with Rowan. The colief is a nightmare to make up. We were making all the bottles fresh so we had to wait 30mins for bottle to cool then 30mins with colief in. Was a nightmare at 2am with a screaming hungry baby. 

And at £12 bottle it wasn't cheap. The GP prescribed it once but wouldn't put it on repeat. When I ran out, I decided to see how he went without it and he has been fine. I don't think he ever had colic. Think it was me being a first time mum reading him wrong!

Does anyone have the tommee tippee perfect prep machine? I treat myself to it has been the best thing I have bought. Makes fresh bottles ready to go in a minute. It's brilliant!


----------



## Banana2012

Glad to hear everyone is doing well! I keep meaning to post but time is really flying at the moment! 

Annaki, how have you found the machine? Been debating it for a few weeks now! The colief really is a pain, still persevering but not sure how much of an effect it's really having! 

Girls are doing good, still very windy and a bit constipated, but growing well! They were weighed yesterday, , Esmé was 9lb and Eva 8lb13 - they're getting so big! Also starting to sleep through the night, they fed at 11:30pm last night and lasted until 8:30am this morning. ..amazing! Sooz, their sleep improved so quickly, it's like a switch is turned on and suddenly they realise sleep is a good thing after all!


----------



## annaki

Banana...so glad to hear of their sleeping through the night! I dream of this day! At the minute Rowan normally feeds at 8pm then sleeps til 1-2am then wakes again at 5. Then he wants to play! Argh!

I have tried giving his feed a little later but he still woke at 2am. Going to try tonight to give his feed at about 11pm. Are the twins awake when you do this feed? Or do you dream feed? Rowan is normally in a deep sleep at this stage and I worry he won't go back into a deep sleep after this!

Yes with the colief we were kinda a slave to it! I found myself sending hubby to the late pharmacy at 10pm as we had run out and I was so scared he would start with the screaming! I decided it was more me that needed it not Rowan. We didn't wean him off it either like it stated. Just stopped as we ran out one weekend and dr wouldn't prescribe it. Have you tried the comfort milks?

The perfect prep machine is brilliant. I know in reality it is a very expensive kettle, but it takes less than 2 mins to make a bottle ready to give. Best thing we have bought. Didn't pay full price, got it when the offer was on at Amazon 

Hope everyone else is going ok xx


----------



## annaki

Also Banana...ask HV about prune juice for constipation. I know someone who has been told by their HV to give it.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Definitely know what you ladies mea about time flying by. I feel like I've been a terrible stalker on here, but Hunter takes up all my time at the moment... especially when DH is sleeping because he worked the night before. So I do stalk, I just might not have the time to write back!

We have our 8 week apt on Thursday, I'm excited to see how much he weighs. Hunter only really wakes one time during the night. He'll go about 6-7 hours between the first feeding after I put him to bed and then next one, then he's usually up between 6-8. He's been on this 2.5 hour feeding schedule during the day the last couple of days. 
I go back to work on the 24th, so I am starting my last week of maternity leave this coming week. Its kinda bittersweet, I love my job and want to work, but I am not looking forward to leaving him. I just love being with him all the time. 

I hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Banana2012

Luvbug, are you back at work now? If so, I hope it's going ok! Did Hunter have his injections at his 8 week appointment? 

Annaki, we've persevered with the colief, but also changed their milk. We switched from cow and gate to hipp organic milk, and after a week we're definitely seeing an effect. They're not perfect, but much better. It's also solved their constipation - hurrah! We also bought a baby swing over the weekend which arrived today, and that seems to really be soothing them. Think the rocking motion helps them relax and makes their tummies bother them less.

We've managed to get them into their cot in our room by 9pm tonight, planning on doing a dream feed at about 10:30pm, then hoping they sleep through 'til about 6:30am when OH will feed them with me before getting up for work. It's the first time we've managed to get them to bed so early (they're normally really awake between the feed at 9ish and the feed at 11), so hoping they still sleep well throughout the night!

Hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## annaki

Banana how did they sleep? Rowan slept from 9pm til 4am this morning. We having real trouble getting him to sleep though. I'm off to buy a blackout blind in a minute! Fingers crossed. Will try anything! Rowan is on Hipp. Been on it since birth. They definately don't suffer from constipation with that stuff! Haha.


----------



## Banana2012

Well done Rowan! The girls were woken at 10:30pm after going to sleep by about 9pm. They fed quickly although not particularly well, and went straight back to sleep. They held out until about 3:30am, then were fed again, then slept through until about 7:30am. We're not sure whether going to bed earlier made them wake up in the middle of the night, as they normally sleep through, or whether it was just a bad night! Going to try doing the dream feed at 11:30pm tonight and see if that makes a difference!


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies just checking in to say hello. Its been v quiet on this thread. Hope everyone is well. Im still patiently waiting on baby lol xx


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies just checking in to say hello. Its been v quiet on this thread. Hope everyone is well. Im still patiently waiting on baby lol xx


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi ladies! Lovely to read how you're getting on! It has been very quiet on here recently! Oh mojo, can't believe bubs is still snugg in there. R they going to induce you? 

AFM - I had my 16 week check yday and so far so good! I have still been a bit nervous but relaxing a bit more every time I hear that gorgeous little heartbeat!


----------



## Banana2012

Eeek Mojo, not long to go now! Best of luck for the birth! :thumbup:

Mini, so pleased to hear everything is going well :hugs: Your little one will be here before you know it!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

mojo- that little one will be here before you know it!

Mini- I am so glad to hear that things are going so well! 

Banana- I went back to work on Monday- it's been rough. Yea, he got his shots and that was terrible! Seems like your girls are doing good!

AFM- hunter got his shots last week. He cried and it made me so sad. But the after effects are what was worse. He was so fussy the rest of the day. Anything that even barely touched his leg made him scream. 
I returned to work on Monday- it's been tough. I miss him so much. I wish I didn't have to work, but then again, it's nice working again. My hope would be to go part time at some point. 
Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Snuffles

I'm just still cooking my little squishy, so nothing too exciting going on lol


----------



## annaki

Luvbug...I feel for you being back at work already! I do miss work sometimes but it's more the social aspect, but cat ever imagine leaving him! I dread the day, Rowan had his 8 week immunisations Tues. he was very grotty for 24 hours and his legs were hurting so we gave him calpol for the first time and he settled.

Snuffles...how many week are you now? I miss being pregnant already.

Mojo...it's the worst thing going over! I was 2 weeks over. Hope all is good. What date you got for induction?

Banana...I am currently awake waiting for Rowan to wake for his feed. He is sleeping better but my body clock is shot at! He had his last feed at half 6 and he normally has it half 7 so I though he would be up earlier but he is still sending zzzz's up at 2am. Also, we have started not nursing him to sleep but just laying with him in our room and he is dropping off better. 

Hope everyone else is well! Been too quiet on here :-/


----------



## Snuffles

I'll be 25 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## annaki

Wow already! Did you find out if you were having a boy or girl? Any names yet?


----------



## J04NN4

Hi all, sounds like you're all doing great! Sorry I have been MIA for a while, we have been dealing with weaning and teething and by the time I finally sat down at night I just wanted a bit of grown up time and not to talk/think about Felix constantly - as awful as that sounds!

The weaning is going great, we are doing baby led weaning so it has been pretty intense and time consuming but we're just over two weeks in now and it's absolutely amazing. He just eats what we eat! It's messy but it's so much less hassle and seeing a 6.5 month old demolish a pile of bolognese is just amazing. You can hand him a strawberry and he just munches it, the entire thing, I mean he gets juice absolutely everywhere but he doesn't leave a morsel :haha: I love it, I wasn't sure if it would work for us but I am SO sold on BLW. 

The teething is not so fun, he whinges almost constantly and isn't sleeping very well. When he is happy though he's just wonderful, he's got so much personality and is so much fun. He laughs a lot and chats and babbles away. He will also now give us kisses - well a big slobbery slurpy kind of kiss :haha: - when we ask him to :cloud9:


----------



## Snuffles

The ultrasound tech told us that its a girl.


----------



## poppygirl05

Congrats Snuffles! Anyone ever had what feels like a charlie horse in your uterine area? I am 14dpo today and had one last night.


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi ladies, glad you're all doing great!!
I've been a bit absent from BnB as of late, needed to take some time out as TTC was just taking over my life... Im 10 DPO today on cycle 11... It'll happen when it happens! 
I've had my LH and AMH tested and they're both within the 'normal' range, OH has also had his SA and his is also normal but his little guys can be a bit sluggish!
X


----------



## BabyBean14

:hi:

Just peaking in. :hugs:

Snuffles: How the heck did you reach 25+5 already???! :shock: :hugs:

Luvbug: I'm sorry you're having a hard time going back to work! I know I'd be a mess. :nope: :hugs: 

I hope the rest of you are doing well! :hugs:

AFM: No BFP here, yet, but hope springs eternal! :wacko: :dohh: :haha: I'm doing much better now that I'm not so TTC focused, but it's still always there, you know? I could be doing something totally unrelated and then think "I wonder what my cycle day is today? I wonder if this will be it?" :wacko: 

Cake: Great news! Hopefully that means a BFP will be coming your way soon! :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks Kismet, hopefully we will both get them soon eh? X


----------



## Snuffles

Lol I have no idea.

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you Kismet:hugs:


----------



## mojo86

Hi everyone!! Its been extremely quiet in here lately. Hope everyone is doing well and for those of you in the UK - enjoying this nice weather! Long may it last!! 

Just wanted to pop in to say my baby boy Rory was born on June 28th weighing 8lbs 2.5oz. We are both well and trying to settle into some sort of routine.

I went in for induction when I was ten days overdue and was 1-2cm dilated which I had been for over a week when they had attempted four stretch and sweeps. They gave me the pessary which they said they would leave in for 24 hours and then re check me. My midwife had warned I "may" be one of the lucky ones who starts to notice things are happening as quickly as 6 hours after it going in. So she put it in at 630pm and by 730pm I started feeling uncomfortable. By 9pm I couldnt sit down they were coming so fast and so painful the monitor showed I was overstimulated so I had to take the pessary out. My waters broke by themselves at 11pm that night and I was moved to labour ward at around 1AM. I was at this point in absolute agony and still only 1-2cm and told the Dr I was going to die with the pain at 10cm LOL. Once I got the gas and air I managed on my own until around 4AM when it stopped working and guess what....I was still 1-2cm so they gave me an epidural and the hormone drip to speed things up. Once the epiudural was in I slept for pretty much the rest of the time it was AMAZING and I would highly recommend it! I was fully dilated by 1130AM but babys heart rate had dropped after an hour or so of pushing so they had to do forceps delivery but to be honest by this point I was so exhausted I just wanted him out. Thankfully everything went well he was born at 153PM and we got home 2 days later. :happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

Mojo! Huge congrats! Welcome little Rory - close to Heidi's weight! You must be thrilled! Enjoy it and don't worry - it does get easier.

Apologies for my abscence. I had a breast abscess that was drained 6 times and ended up finally being drained by surgery. I now have an open wound which I have to dress everyday. I continue to breastfeed. Amongst that I was also diagnosed with postnatal depression at 9 weeks. I'm on the mend now but I've had such horrific anxiety with it. Heidi is perfect and is now starting to chat which us gorgeous. I'm trying to treasure every moment. She's my world and I'm so in love with her.

Really hope you're all well no matter what stage if your journey your at. Much love xx


----------



## Snuffles

Yay congratulations Mojo :)


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations mojo!!!


----------



## Trying2012

Big congratulations Mojo :kiss: 

Sooz, I'm really sorry you have had such a tough time. I'm glad that the PND was picked up quickly ad you are feeling on the mend. Sending you so so many hugs :hugs: you are doing an amazing job xx


----------



## J04NN4

Congratulations Mojo! And what a beautiful name, Rory is on our shortlist for baby #2 along with Rowan, you ladies have impeccable taste :haha: I hope you are coping well and enjoying life as a mummy!

Sooz, such huge, huge hugs to you :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you've been having such an awful time but wow, go you still breastfeeding throughout everything! You are superwoman! I really hope you're getting lots of support and are on the mend, have you found time for your CBT? I know it's hard with a little one but I started mine back up again when Felix was about the same age as Heidi is now and I've found it's really helped. It's hard to put that mummy head back on afterwards and it leaves me feeling quite drained but overall it's been great for me. 

Hope everyone else is doing just great :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Mojo- Congratulations!! I had the epidural and highly recommend it too- I was able to enjoy it much more than I feel like I would have without it. But I give huge props for the people that can do it without the epidural! 

Sooz- I'm glad to see that you got it drained and hopefully it'll stay away now! I'm so sorry to hear about he depression. I hope things get better. Hunter is so chatty now too- I love it!!

AFM- I've been so busy with being back at work. It's a lot to get used to and has been interesting trying to get into a whole new routine now with having to take him to daycare two days a week. he's with DH the other three. I miss him terribly when I'm at work. But it's nice to be back and gives weekends a whole new meaning now!

I hope you guys are all doing well!


----------



## CakeCottage

Hope everyone is well, just checking in - I'm still plodding along the TTC journey haha! X


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hi lovely ladies! I miss you all.... it's been so quite in here!

I think about you ladies often and hope things are going well! 

I will come update a little bit later, but I did do an update in my journal

:hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

My boob healed! I've now got a scar that will always remind me of my breastfeeding journey!

Still loving being a mum and my mood and anxiety are getting better.

How's everyone doing? Any new BFPs? How's the buns in the ovens?


----------



## Snuffles

Yay healed boob!:holly:

My little bun keeps thinking if she moves to the top of my belly she can get out lol. Also had a doctors appointment today and I don't have GD!!:happydance:

Also had to go to the hospital to get a tetanus shot since I stepped on a rusty needle yesterday.


----------



## J04NN4

Aw good for you Sooz! I've been wondering how you are.

Haha Snuffles I love that smiley :haha:

We are doing well, the BLW is going just great and Felix will eat anything. We have some fab photos and I'm working on a blog about it! He's not sleeping very well at the moment, not sure why, I have given up analysing it lol. It's apparently quite common at this age as they have a developmental spurt and at night it's like they're processing everything that has happened in the day or something? He is starting to crawl, well he can drag himself along the floor with his arms but hasn't quite worked out the leg part yet :dohh::haha: He is getting so big - he's about 18lbs now! He is also saying 'Mama' a lot, he doesn't know what it means yet but I think he's figured out that if he says it, I respond quicker so he's starting to put two and two together. It's amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Snuffles

Awwww yay he says mama already. :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

aw sooz that's great! I've been wondering how you've been!

Jo- that's awesome about him saying mama... I'm sure it feels so nice to hear it even though he doesn't now what it means lol


----------



## NurseSooz

Jo that must feel amazing! I bet your heart melts! I've heard they usually say dada first so there you go! Maybe he knows he's saying it! My friend said the other day "wait til they first say I love you" - Awww!

Boob remains healed. Heidi has her second immunisations today - dreading it!


----------



## Banana2012

I've finally found the time to reply! Sorry for being so rubbish! 

Belated congratulations Mojo! So pleased for you! 

Lovely to hear how everyone's doing  Snuffles, you're so close now! 

We're doing well, girls are now 17 weeks old and 11lb4 and 11lb1, and Eva is heavier than Esmé for the first time! Esmé gave us a bit of a fright a few weeks ago and ended up in hospital as she wouldn't feed and was really irritable. They never got to the bottom of it, but gave her iv antibiotics and fluids as a precaution. She's showing all the signs of teething now though so wondering whether it was an extreme reaction to that. They're both smiling and babbling away now for lots of the day, and are lots of fun as well as hard work! 

I had a follow up appointment withmy cconsultant yesterday, was really interesting to hear about what went wrong. Apparently my placenta was in quite a bad way when histology examined it, which accounts for Eva's distress. It also showed signs of an acute episode of twin to twin transfusion which for some reason resolved itself, so we're feeling very lucky that our girls were relatively unaffected by it as it could have been much more serious. We also talked about my risk of developing preeclampsia in another pregnancy, and apparently due to various risk factors I would have a 20% chance of it recurring. So not sure whether we'll have any more or not as that seems like a big risk, but it's something for hubby and me to discuss. 

xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

aw so good to hear from you banana! Gosh it's crazy how fast time flies! I'm glad to hear everything is going well with you and the girls. Thats pretty intereting about your placenta. 

AFM- We've been pretty busy this month. Had my birthday, our anniversary, a wedding to go to. Hunter has now learned to roll from back to front. It's so cool to see him do it! But now we have stopped swaddling him because of him rolling so the past couple nights have been rough. Im sure we could keep swaddling him but it makes me nervous to even think about him managing to get himself over while swaddled. He's chatting away and such a happy baby. THe only issue we have right now is he's decided he doesn't want the binky ( which I know I should be happy about and I am ) but he's moved from needing the binky to soothe to either my boob or a bottle. I don't want to get in that habit! Hopefully it's just a little off thing right now and it goes away soon.


----------



## Banana2012

Our two have started refusing the dummy too, so frustrating! Although I guess it's good that they won't need weaning off it at some point in the future!


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hello ladies! :hi:

Just thought I'd pop in and say a quick hello while Freddie is napping for 5 minutes! 

Trying/Cake Cottage/Kismet - hope you're doing well and wishing you luck! :flower:

Sooz/Luvbug/Jo/Banana/Mojo - how are the babies? Hope they are coming along nicely! Freddie can now support his own head which means he can be even nosier than he was before! :dohh: He's playing with toys now too so a lot of fun! :happydance:
(Jo - that is so adorable that Felix has started saying mama! :cloud9:)

Snuffles - hope you're pregnancy is going well, can't believe you're 30 weeks it feels like it's gone so quick (sorry if it hasn't, I used to find it so annoying when people said that to me :blush:!!) 

I'm really sorry if I've missed anyone out, if I have then I hope you're well! :flower:

:kiss:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Honey- so nice to hear from you!! Glad everything is going well. 

Banana- I know how you feel, it'll be nice because there's no weaning when they get older, but it's also nice when they take the binky to calm down a little. He's decided he'll take it every now and then and we're back to the soothie brand lol. We've switched between brands because at first he coudn't keep the soothie in his mouth, then we went to MAM brand, he wouldn't take tommie tippie... now we're back to soothie haha.

AFM- I just fall more and more in love with my little guy every day. I love being a mom. It's amazing how it has also stregthened mine and dh's relationship. We have our 4 month check up on the 16th!


----------



## Snuffles

Lol Honeybee you're fine, I do feel as if my pregnancy is flying by. Not that I'm complaining though:winkwink:


----------



## NurseSooz

It's so lovely to know we're all enjoying being mamas! I love breastfeeding as well and I'm so glad I persevered with it through all my trauma. I'm now on the other side of postnatal depression and surviving! Heidi is doing grand - we're about to head out for her 3rd set if immunisations - I hate them and have cried each time she's had them! 
The only thing I hate is the night sweats I get. I think it's hormonal and linked to breastfeeding but it sucks to wake up ringing wet at night!

Snuffles I cannot believe you're now 33 weeks. Have you enjoyed pregnancy so far? Do you have a birth plan at all?

I always wonder how CC is getting on. 

Big hugs all. Xxxx


----------



## Miniegg27

Yeah I was only thinking of CC the other day.


----------



## CakeCottage

Just checking in ladies, glad you're all enjoying motherhood and all seem to be doing so well 

I'm still here TTC, finding it a bit hard at the moment!


----------



## Trying2012

Hello everyone, I'm also still here, also still ttc :( often think of you all. Glad you are all doing well xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

You know Sooz... now that you mention it... I wake up with night sweats too and it drives me NUTS!!! 

We had our 4 month check up a week ago and he weighs 14lbs 2.5 oz 
My baby boy is getting so big! 

I am so gald to hear everyone is doing good. Trying and cake... my finers and toes are always crossed for you! 

I hope cc is doing well too.


----------



## NurseSooz

Always rooting for you lovely girls on your TTC journey! How's the cycles going in terms of ovulatoon prediction? Hope you're not stressing too much. It must be frustrating when horrible AF shows her ugly face. Big hugs :hugs:

I'm SO glad I'm not the only one who is z sweaty Betty! I think it's to do with my crappy sleeping pattern as Heidi is up 2-3 times a night and I've never had more than 4/5hrs sleep in a row since she was born. I have really weird and sometimes scary dreams and wake up soaked! How's your baby's sleeping going girls? Heidi was so good after 6 weeks but now she's regressed and I'm zombied again. Jo - tell me there's hope!


----------



## J04NN4

Hey ladies! Glad to hear you're all well (if a little sweaty :haha:). As always I have my fingers crossed for those elusive bfps for those of you who haven't got them yet.

We are all good, Felix is so busy and learning something new every day. He chats and babbles, crawls all the time, is working out toys he's not been able to use before and is currently obsessed with lift the flap and touchy feely books. We're off to our first birthday party tomorrow, the first of a little bunch of 5 babies all close in age, Felix being the youngest.

The sleep! Argh, the sleep. Four months was the worst - the four month sleep regression lasted just over a month with us and it was horrific. He was up every couple of hours and didn't nap at all. Bleugh. His sleep is better now but has never gone back to how it was before the regression . He was starting to regularly sleep 10-12 hours before and now is still up at least once, usually twice in a night. He can occupy himself a bit more in the day now though so it's not quite so draining. 

I have horrible dreams too so the sleep I do get is often very fractured and restless :( it's so annoying isn't it, having crappy sleep even when the baby is asleep!


----------



## Snuffles

34 weeks now :winkwink:

And yeah I have enjoyed pregnancy so far and still am, but I think I'm slowly getting to the point where I'm done. My tiredness is back and kicking my ass. If I don't nap twice a day forget about it.

I have a plan in my head but not a paper. Basically going to try natural though I'm open to pain relief as I'm a baby when it comes to pain. Delayed cord clamping and cutting, and immediate skin to skin contact:thumbup:


----------



## NurseSooz

Snuffles! Tell us about your wedding! I've just noticed your ticker!


----------



## NurseSooz

Good attitude re: pain relief snuffles. If you go in with an open mind then you won't be disappointed. You're right about not knowing how you'll take to the pain. I thought I had a really low pain threshold but turns out I don't and managed with half an hour of gas and air!


----------



## Snuffles

Basically we were on our way to the baby shower and DH told me there was a surprise but that I had to stay in the truck. He wouldn't tell me anymore and I was on the verge of crying because I was freaked out that I didn't know what was going on. So we pull up and he comes around to my side of the truck and he opens my door and I notice that he's getting ready to cry which brings me even closer to freaking out. He then pulls the ring box out of his pocket and gets down on one knee and asks me if I'll marry him right there right now. Of course I say yes and then I get out of the truck and they have a little make shift aisle set up with flower petals on the ground and candles on the sides of the isle. Also has a little arch made out of tulle, burlap, flowers, and hanging mason jars. So we get up to the minister lady and start saying our vows and I feel like a jackass because I don't have DH's wedding band with me, and then all of a sudden the minister hands me his wedding band. So we finish our vows and everybody awwww'd and clapped and then we started the baby shower :)

I'm hoping to be able to do just natural, but I'm fully expecting to end up with an epidural.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

oh my gosh snuffles that sounds amazing!!! awww that's so exciting!


----------



## Trying2012

Awww snuffles!!! How blooming amazing :) big big congratulations xx


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations snuffles!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Yey Mrs Snuffles! You must be on cloud 9 just now! Defo be open minded about labour. I notice (from watching an abundance of American maternity programmes) that it seems the majority of women get epidurals and also labour on their backs? Maybe it's only in the hospitals filmed. Anyways, huge congrats and welcome to the wives club! Next stop - baby!

Trying - how you doing? I see its ivf in November? That's so exciting - it says your in Scotland and I don't think I ever noticed! I went to the Leuchers Airshow today with Heidi - it was awesome!

Mini - hope preggo is treating you well!


----------



## Trying2012

Yeah I am in Falkirk :) glad you enjoyed the air show today, seen some photos and it looked great! 

Will just be going on the ivf waiting list in November, will still have 6-9months wait from then if we still nee it that is!


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi Sooz. I love being pregnant and can't believe how fast its going!


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks ladies :)

Can't believe I'm 35 weeks along. A lot of people think that I'll pop early, I hope they're wrong as I'm not prepared yet. I still have more stuff to buy ahhhhh!!!!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Trying - I really hope you beat them to it. I have everything crossed for you. I know there's egg-share schemes that they do privately to seriously reduce cost but I know that's a v difficult thing to consider.

Snuffles - I couldn't be without my playmat, door bouncer, portable/foldable changing mat, bumbo chair, Sophie giraffe, sleep bags, Lamaze toys, hot milk nursing bras, portable blackout blinds and nursing cover!


----------



## Banana2012

Ahhh, congratulations Snuffles! That sounds so beautiful and romantic! And you'll have your little one here so soon! 

Sooz, the girls were sleeping brilliantly but have now regressed big style, we were up every 3 hours again last night...like having newborns again! 

Lovely to hear how you guys are doing, I pop on here a lot even though I don't often find time to reply! We're doing well, the girls are very hard work but very cute too! We just started weaning this week (we were advised to start early by neonatal as prem babies need a bit of a head start and to catch up on missed minerals and nutrients from the final trimester), we're doing the traditional puree spoon feeding as I don't think their swallowing and motor skills are good enough for baby led weaning, so spending lots of time blitzing food with a blender! They're enjoying all the new tastes though so it's definitely worth it!


----------



## NurseSooz

Sleep regression is driving me nuts! How does sleep deprivation affect you all? I feel really light headed and I feel my vision isn't quite right. I struggle to function and sometimes it really gets me down. The other night Heidi only got up twice and it felt like Christmas!

Snuffles you're getting ever closer! Eek so exciting!! Feeling prepared?!

Mini - you're way past V day now! How's the pregnancy symptoms going for you?

We're starting weaning this weekend!


----------



## Miniegg27

What does it mean when you've passed your V day?! Symptoms are ok at the mo. get a lot of trapped wind and pain in my stomach but its a small price to pay! I got woken up at 5.30 this morning by horrific cramp in my calf muscle! Being back at work is knackering me out though. So glad it's the weekend tomorrow!!

How's your gorgeous lil one? I'm so worried about the lack of sleep.


----------



## Snuffles

No I feel so unprepared!!! Where is this nesting I've been told about, I think I'm broken. *rips hair out and runs around like a mad woman*


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh man the sleep regression. I'm not sure if that's what it is or if maybe he's teething or going through a growth spurt. But whatever it is is killing me! He wakes up 2 hours if that after I put him down. And then he will wake up two hours after that. And then he might sleep the rest of the night. I'm completely exhausted!

We've been doing cereal and I'm thinking about starting baby food here soon. I will be making it so hopefully it works!

Hope you ladies are doing well! We've been dealing with lots and lots of flooding here. It's terrible.


----------



## J04NN4

Hi ladies, how are you all?

I am always reading but rarely get chance to reply, my laptop has broken so I'm always on my tablet and I find the mobile site really difficult to use :blush:

We are good, just been on our first little holiday which was sleepless but otherwise great. Felix can wave now and spent lots of time practising at passers by so it was good timing to be somewhere a bit busier than home. He is also cruising relatively confidently and has just started to clap! It's all so exciting. I can't believe we're coming up to his first birthday. I have been ebaying like mad to raise funds to spoil him with as OH set me a budget but said I could use whatever's in my Paypal balance as well :haha:

Banana, how is the reflux going? Has weaning helped any do you think?

Sooz, how's that booby of yours doing? :haha: that sounds so weird, imagine just casually asking someone that in real life!


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hi Jo :hi:
Where did you go on holiday? I bet it was tiring but a lot of fun! How are you finding Felix cruising? I've got my hands full with Freddie and he isn't even mobile yet!! Can't believe Felix is nearly 1, do you feel it's gone fast?

How is everyone else doing? :flower:

Freddie is an absolute live wire, into everything and very cheeky. He's exhausting but so much fun. OH and I have decided to NTNP from new year :happydance: originally I wanted a few years between them so went on the depo in July but I've changed my mind and think I'd like a smaller age gap so I'm not having my next injection due in October and we're just going to see what happens. It could take a year to get my cycles back after the depo anyway so we're just going to wait and see but I'm so excited :haha:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hi Jo :hi:
Where did you go on holiday? I bet it was tiring but a lot of fun! How are you finding Felix cruising? I've got my hands full with Freddie and he isn't even mobile yet!! Can't believe Felix is nearly 1, do you feel it's gone fast?

How is everyone else doing? :flower:

Freddie is an absolute live wire, into everything and very cheeky. He's exhausting but so much fun. OH and I have decided to NTNP from new year :happydance: originally I wanted a few years between them so went on the depo in July but I've changed my mind and think I'd like a smaller age gap so I'm not having my next injection due in October and we're just going to see what happens. It could take a year to get my cycles back after the depo anyway so we're just going to wait and see but I'm so excited :haha:


----------



## Banana2012

Honeybee, how exciting to be thinking of number two already!

Luvbug, teething is ruining our lovely sleep routine, such hard work! Poor things :-(

Jo, Felix sounds so grown up already! Their reflux has got so much better the last month or so , they're like different babies! The children's hospital have said to keep them on their medication until they are 6 months adjusted age (so they'll be almost 8 months really) just to be safe, but I think they'd probably be ok without it to be honest now. Noy going to risk it though! The weaning does seem to have helped, I guess there's just lots of stodge in there to help keep the milk down!

Snuffles, can't wait to hear that your little girl has arrived! So exciting! 

Sooz, hope the weaning has started well?


----------



## J04NN4

We just went to a caravan park place on the east coast of Scotland, a couple of hours away, we did the voucher thingy from the Sun newspaper so it was really cheap. It was great to take him out and about.

Felix being more mobile is an absolute nightmare! And it changes so fast! I'd almost rather he just started walking and be done with it, as it is I'm watching him and thinking 'he can't reach that' or 'he can't pull that down' because he couldn't yesterday, and the he goes and proves me wrong :haha: he's getting into things and pulling things over that would just have never, ever occurred to me to baby proof and it's exhausting to try and keep up. It's so cute though seeing him wobbling around the place. And yes it's gone SO fast. He's getting so big. I saw the health visitor today and he is 20lb and 77cm long - still in the 99th centile for height :wacko:

Number 2, wow how exciting! I'm jealous!

Banana I'm so glad to hear reflux issues are looking up. Are they still on medication?


----------



## Banana2012

Yep, still on Gaviscon, Ranitidine and Domperidone. They hate the Ranitidine so can't wait until we can stop it! 

I'm dreading the girls being on the move, so exciting but can imagine it must be exhausting!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Jo- I can't believe felix is almost a year! Im glad you had a decent time on your holiday. Probably well deserved after your terrible visit with MIL. How cute that he can wave! I can't wait until Hunter can! 

Honey- how exciting number 2!! I'm jealous as well! 

Banana- glad to hear the girls are doing well.

Snuffles.... SOON SOON SOON SOON SOON SOON! 

Sooz- how are you?!

Hunter is crawling now. He's still a beginner, but he is all over the place. He has also started saying dada today. Wish it was mama... but I gotta remind myself it's because it's easier to say haha. He's tried squash and peas. Loves squash and likes peas. We are going to try sweet potatoes this weekend. I'm so sad at how fast he has grown and continues to grow. It's crazy that he's already 5 months old! We scheduled his surgery ( I talked about it in my journal, but basically some tendons in his bits are a little too tight making it crooked so he wasn't able to get circumcised.) It's scheduled for 10/22 and I"m nervous. Basically he can't eat cereal or formula after midnight and can't have breastmilk after 3:30am. His surgery is scheduled for 730am. It'll be interesting and I'll be sure to update after. Other than that, that's pretty much it! I sure am loving life!!! 

I hope all you ladies are doing wonderful!!!


----------



## Snuffles

Still cooking over here, due in a week :)


----------



## Trying2012

Hey ladies :hi:

Just thought I would drop by with some hugs for everyone :hugs:

As you can see, I am still trying, things aren't quite going as I planned in my head but I am sure that there must be a greater reason.....just wish I knew what it was! lol

Glad you and all your LO's are getting on well :kiss:


----------



## Banana2012

Lovely to hear from you Trying :hugs: I'm so sorry it's been such a battle for you, but I have no doubt that this WILL happen for you eventually :hugs: And we'll always be here to support you along the way :hugs:

Snuffles, I can't wait to hear your news! How are you feeling? 

Luvbug, well done Hunter! The girls still aren't rolling or crawling, have to keep making myself relax as they're still young if you go by their adjusted ages, but I'm looking forward to them doing something to put my mind at rest! Good luck for his surgery too, I'll be sending lots of positive thoughts your way xxx


----------



## Snuffles

Well I'm still pregnant and feeling like I'm in my first trimester again. I have felt so sick to my stomach and tired lately.


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww I'm sure she will make an appearance soon Snuffles, I've been silently stalking you! Aww hope you feel better soon!!

Trying, hope you have a lovely time on your holiday, try to relax and have some you time!

As for me I'm still trying, start clomid next cycle so I'm hopefull! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## J04NN4

Hello lovely ladies, it's been a long time since anyone posted in here, how are you all?

We are good, Felix can say 'Mama' and has just cut his first tooth. He is cruising a lot and every now and then lets go and can stand on his own for a few seconds :) I can't believe we are rapidly approaching his first birthday :wacko:


----------



## Snuffles

I had Caliope on the 16th and we're just adjusting to life together. I love her so much<3


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay Snuffles! She's beautiful!

Jo- Thats crazy he's almost a year old already! I just can't believe it! He just cut his first tooth? How did that go?

Trying and Cake- I have my fingers and toes crossed... it WILL happen for you two one day  

As for us.... Hunter is crawling all over the place. He is now pulling himself up on the couch and everything. He's been really fussy lately... I'm not sure if he's teething or whats going on. We just moved him to the crib for naps during the day and he's doing great. In the next couple weeks we'll move him in the crib for good. I just am hesitant because he's still waking up quite a bit at night (more lately than normal) and it's just so much easier to have him in our room. 

Question for you ladies that have had your little ones. Do you and OH get out on dates without your LO? OH and I don't really and my coworkers kinda made me feel really guilty that we don't go on more baby free dates.


----------



## J04NN4

It's been horrible! He's not sleeping much and is crying and in pain a lot. Poor little thing. The only time he's happy is when he's eating :haha:

We have been out for lunch twice alone since having Felix. That's it. Don't let anyone else make you feel bad, you all sound so happy, you're obviously doing something right!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I saw his tooth cut! Yay!

See we've been to a baseball game and out to dinner twice. I don't necessarily have an urge to go out without him all the time. I mean every once in a while it might be nice, but really it doesn't bother me. We go on dinner dates the three of us all the time and I love it. They just made me feel sooooo guilty!

Another question lol. Are your babies still sleeping in your room or have they been moved to their own room? If they're in their own room when did you do it or if they're still in your room when are you planning on doing it?


----------



## J04NN4

urgh ignore them! It's none of their bloody business anyway.

We moved Felix into his own room just before 6 months. I would have been happy keeping him with us for much longer but he'd grown out of his moses basket and there's no way his cot would fit in our room. We have a single bed in his room though and I still end up in there with him most nights :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, long time no see. It is lovely to see most of you still posting here. I'm sorry I have been away for so long I just needed some time to heal. I have had a quick read back but so much has happened I'm sorry I can't comment on everything. But it looks like all your little ones are doing well. Congratulations to those who have given birth while I have been away, I'm sorry I missed it. 
Well since we last spoke I have started a new job. We were having a lot of changes at work with different units closing and I took the opportunity to speak to my manager and request a less stressful position. I no longer have managerial responsibility and my seniority is now with looking after the more complex patients and I love it.
The reduction in stress has done wonders for me :winkwink:

Spoiler
We also had a huge surprise in August and I would like to introduce you to Noodle.


----------



## J04NN4

Ahhhhhh CC! It's so good to hear from you and with such wonderful news too. Such huge congratulations to you both :hugs: when are you due?


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you JO, the 11/05/14 but they think they will need to induce at 37 weeks due to my heart condition but at the moment all is going well and my heart is coping so we will see XXX


----------



## J04NN4

Ooh my birthday is the 12th  

I'm so chuffed for you CC, really I am, I can't tell you how happy I was to see your spoiler. How have you been finding it so far?


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you lovely. Been really well. The usual sickness to start but nothing I couldn't cope with. We had a bleed at 7 weeks at the exact time we lost nugget so we were devastated thinking it was happening again. But all was well and there was our little Noddle a little small but with a good strong heart beat. My sickness went at 11 weeks and even though I have been tired, I have felt really well every since. At the 12 week scan Noddle had caught up with growth and we are bang on our dates. XXX


----------



## J04NN4

Oh CC that is wonderful. Sorry to hear you had such a scare but amazing that everything is going so well now. I'm so happy for you. Does this mean we'll see your lovely virtual face round these parts a bit more now?


----------



## Trying2012

CC what blooming amazing news!!!!


----------



## HoneyBee144

Ahh congratulations CC, Freddie was due on 11th May (this year)! Genuinely really pleased for you and wish you a happy and health 9 (well 6 really) months :hugs: xx


----------



## Miniegg27

CC!!!!!!! Welcome back and you've brought amazing news with you!!!!! Congratulations lovely!!!!! So so happy for you. I had the exact same bleed with this one as last time and feared the worst again but there was no explanation for it. Did they give you a reason for the bleed?


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you ladies for the very warm welcome back. JO yes I will probably popping in more often now.
Trying how is your journey going. Looks like things are really on the move for you XXX
JO I can't believe in is less than a year before you start all this again. Will you really be waiting or shall we just expect another little surprise from you XXX
Honey, Well I will take that as a luck day then and thank you for your kind words XXX
Mini, no they said they could say why just one of those things. It wont be long for you now. Are you already?


----------



## Miniegg27

Yeah that's what they said to me too but I know exactly how you must have felt at the time. I don't feel ready at all!!!! Still at work for another 3 weeks but we've got the nursery pretty much finished now so that's a big thing to tick off the list!!


----------



## Trying2012

I feel a bit of a failure at times tbh CC though more often that not I feel positive that it will still happen. Never thought we would be looking at fertility treatment and tbh I'm still in two minds how far we will go with it but we will see :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh WOW Mimi you are going to work right up to 38 weeks, good for you. I'm thinking of stopping at 35 weeks but that does include some holidays. Would love to see some nursery pics XXX

Trying I totally understand it is so hard. I really feel for you. Hopefully you will get a little surprise too XXX


----------



## Miniegg27

I haven't got many photos of the nursery yet but this is my pride and joy!! I projected him onto the wall then painted him!! He's from the loved so much range in mothercare!!

Sorry it's on it's side. I can't seem to turn it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

CC!!! Welcome back!!! I am so excited to hear from you! And on my gosh congratulations! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you luvbug XXX

Mini, Thats is so cute XXX


----------



## Jaynie82

6 weeks since our yellow bundle turned pink! It's been a whirlwind since and I'm only ever on FB now as it's easy when feeding. 
Sounds like everyone is good!


----------



## J04NN4

Aw congratulations Jaynie! I was wondering how you were. What have you called her? How are you finding life as a mummy? Other than a whirlwind of course :haha:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw yay! So glad to hear things are going well! How are you enjoying being a mommy?!


----------



## J04NN4

How are you all doing lovely ladies? Sooz, Banana, not heard from you in a while, hope all is well xxx


----------



## Miniegg27

Hey lovely ladies. This thread has been quiet recently. How are you all doing? CC how's your little noodle doing? 

AFM I've got 2 days until the dreaded due date. I think they should give you a due month not date!!! The texts have already started to increase!!! I can't believe I'm gonna have a baby this month. That's just crazy!


----------



## J04NN4

Aw Mini you're going to do great. It's so exciting! Ignore everyone else and hibernate until your little one arrives. It will be the best day of your life :hugs:

We're doing great, Felix is now very nearly walking - he can do about ten steps at a time - and can say mama, dada, milk, wow, and ready. It's his birthday a week today and I'm excited and anxious haha. I can't believe it has come around already.


----------



## chickenchaser

Awwww, Mini good luck that seems to have come round really quickly XXX I've already started telling people that there is no point texting as all I will say is no not yet, even if I am. No one will know except DH when I go into labour.

Jo, How are you Felix sounds as if he is growing big and strong, I can't believe he is nearly ONE XXX

We are doing great, Noodle is reaching all his/her targets and I'm starting to feel little wiggles which are lovely. I'm 18 weeks today and can't believe it, I feel great. My next scan is on the 20th of December then I get another at 26 weeks because they need to check I haven't passed on my heart problems but my consultant is sure I haven't and she is really pleased with how we are both doing. 

Trying, just remind me when do you start your IVF?


----------



## Trying2012

Hey ladies, I'm still here, mainly lurking though! 

Glad to hear you are all doing well :) 

CC, I have one unmedicated cycle left then I have a prescription for Clomid. I need to lose a bit more weight before I can go on the waiting list for ivf then it's at least another 6-9 month wait so you're talking at least a year I would think :cry:


----------



## chickenchaser

Well heres hoping you get a little surprise and if not it will be totally worth the wait. Will be thinking of you honey and I do understand how hard it is XXX I honestly believe I got lucky XXX


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hi ladies. Things are going good over here. Hunter is busy as ever. He's 7.5 months now and I can't believe time has gone by so fast. He's crawling all over the place, pulling himself up on everything he possibly can. And he says dada. Hopefully mama comes soon! 

In other news, we had to put our kitty down last night. I'm heartbroken. He was really sick and lethargic and was diagnosed with diabetes. THe amount of money and care that he was going to require we couldn't provide. And it wasn't even promised that all the treatment was going to work. I'm absolutely heartbroken and having a rough time with it. We had him since he was a kitten... and he was 8 years old. :cry::cry::cry:

It's good to hear from all of you ladies and I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## chickenchaser

Arh Luvbug, Big Hugs XXX


----------



## BabyBean14

Trying: That's such a long wait! :shock: :nope: :hugs: I hope something happens that will let you skip ahead of the line. 

Mini: Do you have a mini Mini yet? :baby: Good luck! :hugs:

Jo: How is Felix nearly one? :shock: Where did the time go??!

AFM: HSG on Thursday. :argh: There is one complication with my health card that might prevent me from getting it done. My card expired last month and the new one hasn't arrived yet. :dohh: At this point I just want this to be over and my FX that a :bfp: won't be far behind.


----------



## Miniegg27

No mini for this mini yet unfortunately. I did go to the dreamboys tonight so was hoping that would start things off but no such luck!


----------



## J04NN4

Thinking of you mini. Hope baby has made an appearance by now. If not then your little mini and Felix might be birthday buddies!

Kismet It's great to hear from you! How did the test go?

Felix is one the day after tomorrow :happydance::cry: I don't know what to feel :haha: He's not my little baby any more. He's walking and having tantrums and saying 'no!' to everything!


----------



## Miniegg27

Oh wow Jo I can't believe Felix is going to be 1 soon. You never know this one might be born on his birthday as its still not here!! I'm going to have to start charging it rent soon.


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi girls!!!! Guess who arrived 9days late yes my little Christmas pudding!!!!!! Our beautiful baby girl was born on 19.12.13 at 19.51 after a very long and slow labour that didn't quite go to plan. She weighed in at a massive 10lb 7!!!!! We are completely in love with her!!! We hoping to confirm her name today but want to make sure it suits her!


----------



## J04NN4

Yay huge congratulations mini! I have been thinking about you. Hope you're at peace with the way your labour went or can be very soon :hugs: looking forward to hearing more when you're feeling up to it!


----------



## chickenchaser

Congratulations mini on your not so mini girl. Cant wait to see pictures x


----------



## Miniegg27

Here's our gorgeous little Alexa Katherine!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh mini she is perfect and I love her name. Congratulations again XXX


----------



## J04NN4

She's beautiful mini! And what a gorgeous name. Enjoy your first Christmas together :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

awwww Mini shes beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## BabyBean14

Congrats, mini! :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## NurseSooz

My gorgeous girls - I'm so sorry for my shoddy correspondence. Life has been beyond chaotic as we have sold our flat inEdinburgh and bought a house in the outskirts. It's not been an easy ride and we've come up against so many hurdles. (The latest was that the sellers of the house are leaving us with an unworkable kitchen!). I feel like I've spent my time living at our solicitors. Just before we concluded the sale for our new house the sellers changed the day they move out so we're now homeless and living with my mum and dad until mid January! It's lovely to be a bit pampered but I so miss our own space and belongings.
Heidi's just a total peach. She's so chilled and smiley apart from this week as she is cutting her first tooth! The only crappy thing is that over 8 months she has slept through the night twice. I feel so tired - even if I'm up just once with her I never feel refreshed in the morning. I shouldn't complain as she's just fab and I can't remember what life was like prior to her being here. I love her more than words.

As for fellow babies - I can't believe how much they're developing. Jo I'm glad I'm not the only one with a gummy baby - all her friends have teeth! 
Mini and Snuffles - huge congrats. Your girls are just such cuties and you've both chosen such lovely names. In fact all our babies born so far have awesome names! 

CC - words can't explain how much I cheered when I read your news. Couldn't happen to a lovelier chicken than you! I know you probably won't rest fully until bubs is in your arms but I hope you're managing to enjoy pregnancy. Are you going to go for a team yellow?

For those still TTC I'm so sorry I've not been able to rejoice with BFPs for you all. I can only hope 2014 makes your dreams come true and I send all the baby dust in the world your way. I always wish there was more I could say to change things. I always love reading the LTTC success stories. Some of them are incredible. 

Much love to all of you and seasons greetings. Enjoy Hogmanay!


----------



## chickenchaser

Happy New Year everybody wishing you love luck and happiness for 2014.

Lovely to see you sooz, no we are not team yellow, The scardicats are going to be getting another little girl LOL


----------



## NurseSooz

Yeeeeeeeey! Go CC and team pink! Have you started buying? Any names you like? Eep I'm so unbelievably happy for you! I got loads of awesome girly newborn stuff in the Next sale when I was pregnant. The mothercare and M&Ps sale is also awesome. Xx


----------



## Miniegg27

Yay for team pink!!!!! X


----------



## Trying2012

Yay for team pink CC xx 

Just wanted to drop by and wish all you lovely scardicats a happy new year xx


----------



## Banana2012

I've just looked back and realised it's been over 2 months since I last posted...I have no idea where the time goes!!! My two girls are 9 months now and are getting so grown up! They've started to catch up size wise with other babies their age, but are still slower developmentally. They're rolling around like mad now though, and are very good sitters, so I'm not worried - they'll get onto the next stage when they're ready  They're having three good solid meals a day now too, and loving trying new foods! 

Mini, huge congratulations! I love the name Alexa, so pretty! 

CC, eeeeek! Such exciting news!!! And another team pink  Have you started buying anything for her in the sales?

Trying, have you started Clomid now? Best of luck lovely lady, I'll be thinking of you xxx

Hope everybody had a lovely Christmas! Even though I don't manage to post very often I do keep popping in here briefly and love to hear how you're all doing (and all the little ones!). I can't believe how much all our mini ones are coming on!


----------



## Banana2012

Sooz, I meant to add that these two are still little gummy monsters too! They've been teething for months but still nothing!!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

So nice to hear from everyone! 

We have been busy as well. With the holidays and family in town it's been crazy! I started my new job yesterday and so far I am really enjoying it! We are looking into buying a home, but are in the very beginning stages... we just want to see what we can qualify for and what we can afford. So if it happens this year great if not we'll try again next year!

As for Hunter... he's just amazing. he has his two bottom middle teeth and is crawling all over the place. He loves to pull himself up on anything and everything. We have moved him from the infant carrier to the convertable carseat... he seems to do better in it. I am still breastfeeding... but I feel like it's coming to an end unfortunately. My supply has dropped a lot over the past couple weeks and I have held on and will continue until it dries up I suppose. Sooz, I feel you on the sleep front. Hunter has slept through the night only a select few times and has actually gotten worse. He is still in our room as we were going to change but the holidays came and family in town needing to stay in his room. He will go in his own room next week ( we are gonig out of town this weekend too ha).

Yay cc--- team pick-- how exciting!

I love hearing about all the little ones and hearing about the ttc journeys! 

Can I ask... what time do your little ones go to bed? I feel like Hunter goes to bed late compared to some of my coworkers haha.


----------



## NurseSooz

Go Luvbug! I'm still breastfeeding too. I do love it but I'm getting to the stage where I'd like my independence back. She feeds generally 3x during the day, before bed and during the night. If she's start sleeping through better I'd be more willing to wean her off the boob! We generally put her to bed around 8. Except tonight where she was fighting sleep until 10:30! I find if she goes down too early then she wakes at stupid o clock wanting to get up! She's now got her two bottom teeth! She pulled herself up for the first time this morning. Her favourite things are pointing and waving!

Kismet - how was the HSG? What did it involve? Hope the healthcard issue didn't hold it up. xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I completely agree sooz. I absolutely love it, but with my supply dropping sometimes it is more of a fight to get him to eat. He eats three times a day and then once maybe twice during the night. See if I put him to bed too early he's up at like 10 or 11 lol. So I usually put him to bed about 8:30-9 and he'll usually sleep until about midnightish and then wake up sometimes to eat sometimes just to be cuddled and then usually he'll sleep the rest of the night.


----------



## BabyBean14

Sooz: Fortunately, the health card issue didn't hold anything up. I had to phone the government to make sure I had the version code for the new one in case the old one didn't work. :wacko: 

The test itself involved inserting a speculum, then inserting a tube with contrast dye into the uterus. The dye fills up the uterus and spills out the tubes. It can be extremely painful, which is why I put it off so long, but I got lucky and it didn't hurt at all! :shock: However, it did take some time to recover. I had cramps and pain down below for a few days, which tired me out, but overall wasn't a big deal. :thumbup:

I still silently stalk this thread and love hearing how all your little ones are doing! :cloud9:

Anyone know how Snuffles is getting on? I haven't seen her here in quite a while. :shrug:


----------



## NurseSooz

I've come in to scream loudly about how excited I am for Kismet! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :happydance:!!!!!!

CC - how's your cooking going?


----------



## Miniegg27

OMG amazing to see this!!!! So excited for you kismet!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

:haha: You ladies are awesome! Thanks! :hugs: :friends: 

For those who don't follow my journal, I got my BFP on Tuesday March 4th and had it blood confirmed the same day. :thumbup: My fertility specialist has been amazing in following my HCG very closely and I'm happy to report it's tripled in the past 48 hours! :thumbup: :wohoo: The only complication I've had so far is today I had a TERRIBLE reaction to the progesterone suppositories. :wacko: It felt like someone threw acid on my bits so obviously I couldn't keep the pessary in. :nope: I was pretty well screaming and tears were running down my face. I've NEVER experienced anything like it. :nope: I will go to the doc tomorrow and see what can be done. To be honest, the only thing that really upsets me is that Baboo will be missing a couple of doses of progesterone. Hopefully s/he will be okay until the morning.


----------



## Banana2012

Oh my goodness! So many congratulations Kismet!!!! :happydance: So pleased for you, what lovely lovely news :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet as you know im over the moon for you. Dont worry about the progesterone Baboo is obviously doing fantastic xxx
Sus, she is cooking just fine thanks, not long now xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks everyone, and thanks CC! :hugs: I'm so happy that we get to be pregnant at the same time, at least for a little bit! :friends: 

Great news! My HCG increased from 325 to 2,162 in 4 days! :dance: I will have my first U/S on Monday. (We're banking on the luck of the Irish!!! :winkwink: ) 

I hope you and your little ones are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Wow that's great hun!! Sending lots of positive vibes for you on Monday! Please let us know how you get on. X


----------



## NurseSooz

You'll have to put up pics Kismet! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you!


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks! And yes, I'll post a pic! :D

I've been meaning to ask, are any of you in touch with Snuffles? I haven't seen her around in ages.


----------



## J04NN4

Yep I'm friends with Snuffles on Facebook, she's doing great and Caliope is just gorgeous. 

We're all well, I have a walking, sort of talking, destructive tornado of a toddler on my hands! He's been walking since a few weeks before his birthday and can say a fair few words including bath, wow, hot and out. He has also perfected lots of animal noises. He is funnier than ever and more entertaining but also much more work. He's into everything, off like a shot if you turn your back for a second and SO bloody stroppy. He has proper screaming, throw himself on the ground tantrums which I thought wouldn't have started yet!

How are you all doing? I believe there is a round of first birthdays coming up over the next few weeks! Any plans?


----------



## BabyBean14

Jo: Thanks for the update. I'm glad to know she's doing well! :thumbup: Sorry to hear Felix is being stroppy (I had to look it up! LOL!). Hopefully if he's starting with tantrums early, he'll also finish with them early! :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

:haha: must be a British word, I didn't realise!


----------



## Banana2012

Oh no Jo, I didn't realise the tantrums could start so early - something to look forward to :haha: 

My girls are 1 in two weeks time, eeeek! I have such a mixture of emotions about it, really don't feel ready for my babies to become toddlers! Feel very proud of them too though, I can't believe that those tiny NICU babies who barely even opened their eyes are now such lively and loving little (almost) one year olds!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hi ladies! 
First off....... Congratulations kismet! I am so excited for you! 

And cc I'm so glad to hear things are going well for you too! 

I haven't been on in ages it feels. 

Hunter is a ball of fun. He's kind of walking, took his first steps last weekend. He's quite the character and I can't believe he's almost one. Or that all of our babies are getting so big so fast. It's crazy! 

We got a puppy. His name is Ozzie. He's 9 months old and a lab border collie golden retriever mix. He's great with hunter and a wonderful dog. We are also buying a home. A town home to start with. I figure anything is better than renting so at least we can put our money towards something. We put an offer in a place yesterday and are waiting to hear back. It's such a big and scary process lol. 

I have been busy with work. I love my new position. Hubby applied for a promotion so hopefully he gets that. 

I wish we all lived closer so we could have a reunion now that or little ones are getting so big and now that cc and kismet finally got their rainbow babies. I can't wait to follow you girls on this exciting journey!


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks Luvbug! :hugs: I'm glad to hear you're doing so well. We bought a place last fall and it is both scary and exciting! Good luck with it. I hope you get a fantastic place. :hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

Hello there gorgeous gals!!!!!!!

I apologize that I have not been on in months being a mommy has kept me quite busy. Caliope is five months now and she is just the absolute light of my life! Shes begun sitting up by herself recently, but she's still a bit wobbly. I can't believe how blessed I am to have such a wonderful little girl.

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s497/tanie0127/1524943_680632988660130_1259370359_n.jpg

CC & Kismet: OMG! Congrats lovelies I hope your pregnancies are going well :dance:

I hope everyone else is doing good.

I'll try to be on more, I promise.


----------



## BabyBean14

Snuffles: It's so good to see you back here! I thought you'd forgotten about us! :hugs: Caliope is gorgeous and looks like such a happy little girl. :cloud9: I look forward to hearing all about her. 

AFM: The pregnancy is going well, I think (hope). I was assessed as being a week behind what my LMP would indicate, which is fine since I usually ovulate late. So, instead of being 7+5 I'm 6+4 :shrug: The most recent ultrasound shows the yolk sac might be on the large side, which could be a problem. However, it's unknown right now if it's clinically significant. So...just more watching and waiting. :coffee: I swear, there's waaaaaaay too much waiting involved in this entire journey from WTT right through to pregnancy! :growlmad: :wacko:

I hope you're all well. :hugs:


----------



## Banana2012

She's beautiful Snuffles, what a cutie! 

Kismet, I'll have everything crossed for your next scan lovely lady :hugs: TTC and pregnancy are so stressful, but the end result is definitely worth it :hugs:

Luvbug, would be so lovely if we could all meet up! Such a shame we're all so far apart! Great to hear how well things are going for you, the puppy sounds very cute!


----------



## J04NN4

Hello lovely ladies, how are you all? Lots of first birthday celebrations been going down recently!

CC how are you hun? Still in one piece? OK actually I've just stalked and see you're being induced tomorrow! Eeeek! Lots and lots of love and luck for a swift and beautiful birth. 

We are all good here, Felix is a proper little boy now and definitely not a baby any more. He says around 35 words and is starting to put two words together. He is still tall and skinny but is starting to fill out a little bit more now. He is still a terrible sleeper *yawn* but we are planning on TTC #2 in November time :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Everyone, I thought I should do an update.

Jessica Rose was born at 7.12am on Monday the 19th of May weighing 7lb 1oz. I had to be induced at 41 weeks because of pre-eclampsia but it was a very fast labour and delivery of only 13 hours from induction to holding her in my arms. I only just made it to labour and delivery wanting to push as soon as they got me into the room and DH only just made it to see her being born as they had sent him home at 11.30pm to get some sleep. But all in all everything went well and she is wonderful and we are very much in love.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Oh CC this is the most wonderful news. Thank you for updating us. I'm so glad it went smoothly for you. Congratulations! I hope you're having an amazing time getting to know her :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Fantastic news CC! :hugs: I'm over the moon happy for you. I hope you are having an amazing time getting to know your little girl. :cloud9: 

AFM: It appears that maybe, possibly, my period is starting at last. (I had the D&C on April 10th and it's now June 1st!) I really hope so because it means I'll get green-lit to TTC again this cycle. :D


----------



## Miniegg27

Ah CC congratulations!!!!! That post has made my day!!! So happy for you!!!! xxx


----------



## Miniegg27

Ladies I need you help. Any tips on helping Alexa with her constipation. She's having a little bit of food now and it seems to have clogged her up. X


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks mini xxx
Make sure she gets lots of water and if she is really having difficulty give her a little bit of freshly squeezed orange juice.


----------



## HoneyBee144

Congratulations CC and what a gorgeous name! I hope you're all doing well.

Mini, you could try massaging her belly? Freddie had a terrible phase of constipation and we just gave him a warm bath and massaged his belly. It didn't necessarily solve it but it eased his discomfort. In baby massage we got taught to massage in the shape of an upside down 'U' from their left hip, up under and across the belly button and the down to the right hip...if that makes sense?!


----------



## Miniegg27

Thank you honeybee! I did baby massage and learnt those strokes too! I massage her tummy every day! Giving her pear seemed to work and I cut out the baby rice! Did any of you ladies try BLW? 
X


----------



## HoneyBee144

Pleased you found something that works! The baby massage is great isn't it  Freddie never particularly enjoyed it but I thought it was good :haha:

We did 50/50 so some jars and some foods. Until recently Freddie was really fussy with what he ate, would gag a lot and hated swallowing lumps at the beginning! Are you doing BLW? It's definitely a confidence thing I think and I just wasn't very confident! Works much better though for when they get older and you're out and about!


----------



## BabyBean14

I don't want to come across as a needy jerk here because I know that many of you have stopped by my journal to offer support, and CC just had some incredible news to share. However, I must say, it really sucks to post in the Scardicats about trying to recover from an MMC and then be completely ignored.


----------



## Snuffles

CC: Congrats to you!

Mini: We sort of do BLW more of the 50/50 like Honeybee. Jo did it with Felix.

Kismet: I'm sorry you're feeling ignored sweetie:hugs: I read that your doctor gave you the green light, its excited but scary I'm sure. I remember after mine I was scared to get pregnant again and terrified when I learned when I was. It all turned out okay though, and I hope it does for you the next time around. If you need to talk sweets I'm here :hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

I'm sorry Kismet. I honestly didn't even see your post. That's great you've had the green light. We conceived Alex in the month after my D&C so I will keep everything crossed for you hun! They say you're more fertile after a d&c. X


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks ladies. :hugs: I've started charting again so we will see what this month brings. It's weird. Part of me wants to be pregnant again right away and part of me hopes to never get pregnant ever again. :argh: I guess we will see what happens!


----------



## HoneyBee144

I'm sorry Kismet, if I'm honest I wanted to think carefully about what to say as I don't have any experience of miscarriages and I get anxious about saying the wrong thing or it not coming across the right way (it's an anxiety of mine in general). I should have just replied straight away though and I'm sorry. I'm really pleased you've got the green light but can only imagine the mix of emotions you must be feeling now. I've got my fingers (& everything else!) crossed for you :flower:


----------



## J04NN4

Mini: glad to hear you solved the poop situation :haha: baby rice can be quite binding and there's really very little goodness in it so there's no harm in cutting it out altogether if she's getting on better with the other stuff.

Yes we did BLW and absolutely loved it. I could talk the hind leg off a donkey on the subject though so I won't start :haha: if there's anything in particular you wanted to know though feel free to ask.

Honey: Felix wasn't particularly impressed with baby massage either! He tolerated it when he was tiny but as soon as he could move he'd escape haha.

Kismet: Glad to hear you're back on the TTC bandwagon again, it must be scary though and that's totally understandable. Thinking of you as always :flower:

We are really good. Felix is so chatty and never shuts up. He is still a crap sleeper but the laughs make up for it (mostly haha)


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet I'm really sorry if you feel I havent been there for you. Not my intention at all. I'm hoping now things are settling here I can pop on here more and support you all more better. xxx


----------



## J04NN4

Hello lovely ladies, how are you all doing? I am getting my implant out next month ahead of TTC number 2 soon. Eeep! Excited and terrified as Felix still doesn't sleep at all :haha:


----------



## HoneyBee144

:hi: Jo! How exciting you're getting your implant out, that's come round quick! Freddie is a terrible sleeper so I figure I'm already up during the night anyway so what does it matter! :haha:

Hope everyone else is getting on ok!

We are expecting baby no 2 in March 2015! I didn't post on here when we got our bfp as I didn't want to upset anyone, I know some of the struggles some of you have been through/are going through and I have a lot of respect and admiration for you so didn't want to come across as flaunting it to everyone. DH and I feel incredibly blessed and lucky and I take nothing for granted.


----------



## chickenchaser

Honey Congratulations, you are going to be one very busy bee lol.

Jo, YAY for your implant coming out. I had mine put back in on Thursday. Jess is amazing and we love her to bits but we wont be having another. We have pushed our luck too much already x


----------



## BabyBean14

*Jo:* Hooray! How exciting that you're planning kiddo number 2! :yipee: :hugs:

*HoneyBee:* Huge congrats! :hugs: Looks like you're the first to have a second. :winkwink: And thank you for your sensitivity about your BFP announcement. I really appreciate it. :hugs: 

*CC:* Huge hugs! :hugs: I'm so glad Jess is a delight. <3

*AFM:* I'm on the tail end of my first normal period since the miscarriage. My first TTC cycle was full of the usual insanity that is my TTC experience: late period, symptom spotting pregnancy test with evap line...Yup, I'm back! :haha: :wacko:


----------



## chickenchaser

Oh Kismet I really hoped that the MC would give your cycles a kick up the bum. Fingers crossed for you for this cycle xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

A little peek at Jess :cloud9:


----------



## BabyBean14

CC: She looks perfect!!! :cloud9: :<3


----------



## HoneyBee144

Thank you everyone 

Kismet, sounds like a tough cycle, you had the works!! Hope you're doing ok and fingers crossed for you for next cycle. xx

Cc, she is adorable! How old is she now?


----------



## chickenchaser

She is 8 weeks on Monday, Honey. But she was only 5 weeks in that picture. She is a little dot and only weighs 9lb 2 now lol.


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations honey!

CC she is just perfect!!!

xxx


----------



## J04NN4

My goodness CC she is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## BabyBean14

CC: She's so precious! I can't believe she's 2 (almost 3?) months old??!

Honeybee: Thanks! This cycle has been even worse for symptoms. If my body is playing its usual tricks, it will be very cruel indeed! I hope your pregnancy is going well. :hugs:

How's everyone else doing? This thread has gone awfully quiet lately.


----------



## Miniegg27

A year today and I'll be married!!!!! That's scary!!

We're good thank you kismet! Sorry to hear about your symptoms hun. Hope you're ok. 

X


----------



## BabyBean14

How exciting!! :yipee: what wedding plans have you made so far, mini?

So it looks like my body decided to fake implantation spotting this month! :brat: BFN for me though. :nope:


----------



## Miniegg27

Bless you hun. Don't give up hope. You'll get there!

So far we've booked the church, reception venue, photographer. I've bought the bridesmaid dresses and currently wedding dress shopping!! Can't find the one tho! X


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks! :hugs: 

Have you considered vintage dresses? I couldn't find a contemporary one I liked, but fell in love with a vintage one in the first store of that kind I went to! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh. My goodness I have missed so much! 

Cc congratulations!! She's beautiful! How is mommyhood treating you! 

Honey congratulations on baby #2! 

Jo- yay for that coming out and soon to be baby #2
I love keeping up with you guys on Facebook! 

Kismet- I'm so sorry this is giving you the run around. I know you'll have your rainbow baby! How are you holding up? 


Mini- sounds like wedding planning is keeping you busy! 

Snuffles how are you?! How's your little girl?! I love seeing pictures of her on Facebook! 

I think about you ladies often. We have been crazy busy. We bought a townhome and have been getting settled in. Hunter keeps me super busy as well as work! I can't believe how much he's grown! He's walking and talking and so busy! I have vertigo at the moment so I've been sleeping A LOT! Speaking of which I'm going to I to bed. I will be sure to check in more often! I miss you guys lol!


----------



## J04NN4

Just checking in Scardicats and I hope you're all really well :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Busy, Busy, Busy but doing well thanks Jo. Yay you are going to be TTC soon xxx


----------



## Banana2012

We're doing well too! I'm back at work 2 days a week and the girls are starting to settle into nursery. They're both running around now and getting very chatty! It's hard work at the moment but so worth it to see their little personalities developing by the day :thumbup: Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Miniegg27

Wow I can't believe how fast time goes and how much our lo's are growing up. Jo are you still planning on TTC no 2 soon?

Our lil cherub is nearly 10months old. She's recently got over chicken pox then scared the life out of her whole family after have a seizure last Sunday. We spend 2 nights in hospital but she's getting back to her cheeky self. The drs put it down to a virus she has and that her temperature was high which caused a febrile convulsion. Scariest moment of my life.


----------



## J04NN4

Glad to hear you're doing well ladies! Mini that sounds so scary. I'm so glad she's OK. Well the plan for TTC was, like, now (as you can see by my ticker). I had my implant out, tracking cycles again once AF eventually returned... and then we got kicked out of our house. All being well we will be moving in two weeks time but we are seeing how things go over the coming months. It's been a blow but I'm not ready to take on anything else right now :(


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi ladies

This thread has been quiet for a long time now. How are you all? Hope you're all looking forward to Christmas. 

X


----------



## J04NN4

Hey ladies, how are you all doing? Long time no speak in here!

We are all good, Felix was 2 just before Christmas and he's totally nuts. He's like a little tornado, destructive and noisy and also very clever and sweet. We're moving house next month to somewhere bigger/newer and are TTC#2 at the moment, on cycle 3 just now but have had some really weird cycles so far. Hope all is good with everyone xxx


----------

